# Sunset



## Nathaniel333 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is good photos because of the sunset and sunrise and other photos are very clear and natural anyways the photographer is very expert and make this type photos in his field of photography so that's why this is very awesome photos..............


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beautiful sunset at Landsort - the southernmost point of Stockholms archipelago, Sweden:


Sunset view from Landsort, original file par Stockholmsfotografen, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Some more sunset from Sweden:


Three in a row par mikjon, sur Flickr


River Ljusnan, Hälsingland, Sweden. par Hans Olind, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toetagnk/6820804772/


A02592 par davidnaylor83, sur Flickr


2010-05-22 06-05 Schweden 0956 Öland, Mörbylanga par Allie_Caulfield, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong
By *lawc* from dcfever :


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Porto [Portugal]*



ERVATUGA said:


> :cheers:


Posted by ERVATUGA


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Berlengas Islands at Peniche [Portugal]*









Photo by painosso


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Inle Lake, Myanmar


Sunset at Inle Lake by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Leo - zd (Oct 3, 2009)

*Zavižan, Croatia*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset and rauks near Gotland island, Sweden:


Gotland Rauk Hunden by wolligraf, on Flickr


DSC09179 by andorp, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

beautiful sunsets


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sunset at Quan Son lake


DSC03979 by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Vung Tau's sunset by tunggp, on Flickr


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Cathedral at Breisach am Rhein, Germany


Münstersilhouette 7 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr

Cathedral at Freiburg, Germany


Münster 2-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


Münster 1-1 von GhostOfDorian auf Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset over Kullaberg nature reserve, Skåne, Sweden:


PICT0073 by mirjamtally1, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vale Furado beach - Portugal​*







http://www.photoburst.net/travel-photography/2012/07/vale-furado-portugal-sunset-beach-low-light-canon-7d-sigma-10-20mm-paulo-penicheiro/vale-furado-portugal-sunset-beach-low-light-canon-7d-sigma-10-20mm-paulo-penicheiro.jpg​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset over lake Vänern which is the largest lake in the EU and one of the largest in Europe:


Sunset over lake Vättern by msitua, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Amazing Fuji Sunset


Sunset into Fuji by 1000images, on Flickr


Sunset in Fuji 2 by 1000images, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset at Juniskär, Sweden:


Sunrise in Juniskär by Axel Coffey Rosell, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at La Jamula, Granada, Spain
*


Big or small by angelasoler2, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Northumberland, the northernmost ceremonial county and a unitary district in North East England*


Sunset at Budle Bay: Northumberland by Elizabeth Aiston, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset over Bamburgh Castle: Northumberland, North East England*


Sunset over Bamburgh Castle: Northumberland by Elizabeth Aiston, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset Over The Reservoir, North Glenmore Park, Calgary city, Province of Alberta, Canada*


Sunset Over The Reservoir by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Imbued Lake in Carburn Park, Riverbend, Calgary city, Province of Alberta, Canada*


Sunset Imbued Lake @ Carburn Park by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Red Sky At Night, North Glenmore Park, Calgary city, Province of Alberta, Canada*


Red Sky At Night by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Glenmore Reservoir Sunset, North Glenmore Park, Calgary city, Province of Alberta, Canada*


Glenmore Reservoir Sunset by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Jackson Lake Sunset, Grand Teton National Park, Teton County, Wyoming, US*


Jackson Lake Sunset by grimeshome, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tofino deck sunset, a district of about 1,876 residents on the west coast of Vancouver Island, in British Columbia, Canada*


tofino deck sunset 03 by richardjack57, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beautiful sunset at the western coast of Sweden, Bohuslän County:


Nordkoster Summer 2013 by liljekvistp, on Flickr


Nordkoster Summer 2013 by liljekvistp, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*At Tam Giang Lagoon, Vietnam*


Thăm rớ by Muathu179, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Taiwan*


瑞濱C型灣 by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Salish Sea is the intricate network of coastal waterways located between the south-western tip of the Canadian province of British Columbia*


Salish Sea Sunset by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Terra Nova, Richmond, Bristish Columbia, Canada*


Sunset by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Rainbow Across Yellowstone Lake at Yellowstone National Park, Teton County, Wyoming, USA*


Rainbow Across Yellowstone Lake by grimeshome, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Perennial Sunset*


Perennial Sunset by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Another sunset at Taiwan
*

Contax Carl Zeiss Distagon 25mm f/2.8 T* MMG by 攝到掛, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*A lone bird*


_DSC7735 by djmrb2012, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Coachella Valley Sunset - Southern California *


Coachella Valley Sunset by Kenneth David Geiger (aka Ken Foto), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Gamla Uppsala ("Old Uppsala"), a parish and a village outside Uppsala in Sweden*


glowing by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Barcelona*


Barcelona by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*April 25th bridge - Lisbon​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Ankara​*







http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/24730/img_0077a.jpg​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset in western Sweden:


Sailing into the sunset by robjansen1992, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://66.147.244.189/~allmount/wp-content/themes/ama/images/header_placeholder.jpg​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

El Kala, Algeria









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=191689527666328&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset in Stockholm, Sweden:


Hot air balloons Stockholm by Raini4, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A few pictures of sunsets in northern Sweden:


Sunset Tjautjas by Fredrik_json, on Flickr


Sunset Dundret, Gällivare by Fredrik_json, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.photoromo.com/wp-content/uploads/dreamcatcher-filtro-dos-sonhos-ouro-preto-paisagem-sunset-2.jpg​


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bed time of Practical Design*


Bed Time by Practical Design, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Sunset of Practical Design*


The Sunset by Practical Design, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Sunset at Keelung, Taiwan*


晨光。潮境 Keelung, Taiwan _IMG_1451 by 阿Len, on Flickr


樂利山。國家新城 Keelung, Taiwan _IMG_1691 by 阿Len, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

By Skyscrapercity


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Took this one a couple of hours ago.

Sydney, Australia


Sunset, Sydney by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset in the Swedish Lapland:


Above the Arctic Circle by bh5505, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset @ Hammarstrand, Sweden:


Solnedgång Hammarstrand by fotografanders, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Port of *Naples*, Campania, Italy at sunset.


Naples sunset by frasse21, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset Höllviken, Sweden:


Höllviken, Sweden by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Aktse*, Sarek Nati. Park, Sweden


Sunset in Aktse, Sarek N.P. by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset at Morro bay, California, USA


Morro Bay by mikper, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A sunset over lake Mälaren in Sweden:


Swedish Sunset by swiss_a320, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Frankfurt am Main*, Germany


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Dar es Salaam, Tanzania*









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8404/8899916975_f914cf75fe_b.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tanga, Tanzania*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/4967316.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Oktober sunset in Milazzo, nothern Sicily (Italy)*



free image upload
di Giacomo Prato
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10041498524


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*BANGKOK*​

Sunset view of Wat Arun from Amorosa by will.tung


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tanzania*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in A Coruña - Spain*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96792707


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in A Coruña - Spain*








[/url]
Twilight on La Coruña. Crepúsculo sobre La Coruña by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

ALGERIE-FERRIES SUNSET by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris*









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/00/15/76/73/sunset-behind-the-eiffel.jpg​


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Mauritius*









http://elab.smugmug.com/Journey/Mauritius/i-mXTBVjR/0/XL/PICT0665-XL.jpg


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.xptoonline.com.br/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Por-do-Sol-Rio-de-Janeiro.jpg


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Falcon, Venezuela*


Villa Marina by Luis Dudamel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Margarita Island Venezuela*



Venezuela-Atardecer en Isla Margarita by tapperoa, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QT3bPkUeJGE/T_UCfIy6jTI/AAAAAAAAQdg/E1_A2pRSXfI/s1600/rio-de-janeiro-cristo-redentor-3638.jpg


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*PUCALLPA, Ucayali Region - Perú*







[/url]
city sunset a por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto - Portugal​*







http://retina.pt/uploads/pictures/big/p17of0a7ko1f451fiv1h3u14ri1hvb4.jpg​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Barcelona - Venezuela*



Atardecer En Barcelona, Venezuela by West Coast and Caribbean Sea Country and Location, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Paris​*







http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4xczfuMik1qb0bzxo1_1280.jpg?.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*London​*







http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp4u1pdRXD1qj5fcro1_500.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Algarve​*








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fFsu2rZnMx8/TeefkeaiGHI/AAAAAAAAO-o/Fk6rmvT559c/s1600/Sunset%2Bview%2Bfrom%2Bthe%2BTerrace.JPG​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muxia -A Coruña - Spain*



Muxia by Iñaki V.T., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedrido A Coruña - Spain*










http://flic.kr/p/aaUYEP


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Tanzania*


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Valença do Minho - Portugal*








Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/31251560?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## xiaomis123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice, very romantic


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto - Portugal​*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto - Portugal​*







Photo by José Paulo Andrade​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Very very nice! :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Japanac said:


> Very very nice! :cheers:


:nono: Porto  :lol:

:cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.inkas.com/tours/jpg_files/jpg_photos/brazil/corcovado_sunset.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

*Selous Game Reserve, Tanzania*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cristobal, Venezuela*



ATARDECER DEL 130213 EN SAN CRISTÓBAL by gennaropascale.com, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tenes, Algeria*


Cap Tenes Algérie (Algeria) by albatros11, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*PORTUGAL*

*Lisbon*



























by Miguel Margarido


*Cabo (Cape) da Roca - westernmost extent of mainland Portugal and continental Europe (and by definition the Eurasian land mass) - Sintra, near Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade


*Arrábida and Sesimbra, near Lisbon*









by Nuno Trindade









by Nuno Trindade

*Algarve*






















*Monsanto, "the most Portuguese village of Portugal"*









by Bruno Cruz


*Corvo Island, Azores*









by Joel Santos


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Roques, Venezuela*



Atardecer en Gran Roque 1 by Sojon, on Flickr


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*YARINACOCHA LAKE, Ucayali Region - PERÚ*








_Photo by Hugo Arias_


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Porto, Portugal​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/549557_4938326076167_753211052_n.jpg​


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

@ António Leão


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Poppies at Sunset











@ Albena Markova


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moaña, Pontevedra - Spain*










http://flic.kr/p/dwdAoQ


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*View from the Swedish City of Malmö towards the Danish Capital Copenhagen*.










From here


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

*PORTUGAL*


*OPORTO*









by Susan Mirovitz


*LISBON*









by José Pascoalinho


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Sunset











@George Papapostolou


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Halmstad - Sweden inner harbor*










*Arjeplog - Lappland - Sweden*










From here


----------



## Carphatian mountains (Jan 15, 2013)

*Slovakia - Štiavnica mountain*










by Karol Česal


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Sintra - Portugal​*








Photo by Luciano Magno​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juan Griego - Margarita Island, Venezuela*



Bahia de Pedro Gonzalez by Javier Volcan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elorza - Apure State, Venezuela*



Cielo en llamas by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Sumatra, Indonesia


Sumatra EID by brusca, on Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

Pics from the Island of Öland - Sweden









From here








From here








From here


----------



## lulyrib (Feb 19, 2014)

I loooove sunset!
Guys, have you ever seen the sunset of Brasília, the capital of Brasil? NO?
Just can't believe! 
But don't worry... I'll show you at this moment one of the most beautiful sunset that I ever seen, really.
Take a look...









Pic: Rildo Cunha (Panoramio)










Pic: Rildo Cunha (Panoramio)










Pic: Rildo Cunha (Panoramio)


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Barbados*


Barbados by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Portugal » Minho River « Spain*









Source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62900740?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Eiffel Tower*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luanda​*








http://perdidoemafrica.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/luanda_by_night_2.jpg​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hellvik*, Eigersund Municipality, Rogaland Fylke, Norway


Sunset at Hellvik by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Berlin*









http://www.philipp-winterberg.de​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ *That's not *the genuine source.

------------------------------

[*Unknown Precise Location*], Greece


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Lisbon​*


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Manzanillo,Mexico*


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Malmö Live U/C* *- Sweden*

Malmö Live by user John | Niklasson from Flickr


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

^^Ahh forgot this, from the same guy, same day.

*Pic of Malmö Live U/C. Love the bridge in background *

Malmö Live & Malmö Högskola by user John | Niklasson, from Flick


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rome*









http://www.accunet.org​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset in *Sarek national park, northern Sweden*:


Sarek 2008 par den dzjow, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Linköping, Sweden*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2670554045/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge - Lisbon*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Penhas Douradas*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São Marcos beach, São Luís, Brazil









mxwbarros​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Costa do Sauipe / Brazil









adrian.r.walmsley​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Xanxerê / Brazil









Luciana Parizotto​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Salt Farm, Shinan / South Korea









dougcraig1​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

(Unknown Precise Location) / Estonia









GaidaFoto​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Naala Ghan / Pakistan









Ali's Photograpy​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Sacramento / Brazil









Rodnei Reis Fotografia...​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selce, Primorsko-Goranska County, Croatia*


Sunset clouds by AndyRi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gotland island, Sweden*:


20140429_0242 par Ove Ronnblom, sur Flickr


Rocks in the water par vincentverdult, sur Flickr


Sunset at the Baltic Sea par vincentverdult, sur Flickr


Ruins at sunset in Visby par vincentverdult, sur Flickr


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Tholen / The Netherlands


Tholen - Sunset at Oesterdam by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr​


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Vilnius / Lithuania


Vilnius - Sunset silhouette by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro / Brazil









@giovanicordioli​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Persepolis / Iran









Ayda Ab​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Tizi-Ouzou / Algeria









Berbère EX.press​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Istambul / Turkey









éiich​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Lake Balaton, Hungary









z e d s p i c s™​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Belle Isle, Detroit / United States









Malena ✯​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Al Mamzar, Dubai / United Arab Emirates









REZA2K3​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Paekakariki Hill, New Zealand









bob_katt​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Los Escullos, Andaluzia / Spain









dasanes77​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Piranhas, Alagoas / Brazil









Carlos Amorim​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Japaratuba River, Brazil









Josué Christopher​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

São Francisco Beach, Niterói / Brazil









Ana Dec​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Macaé, Brazil



























fabio__macahe​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Vale do Paraíba, São Paulo / Brazil









Renata_sol​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Matalobos del Páramo, Spain

Matalobos del Páramo by Francisco Sánchez, on Flickr

Matalobos del Páramo by Francisco Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Big Sur Sunset*

Big Sur Sunset by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Last Sunset*, Ibiza, Spain

The Last Sunset by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Ibiza*, Spain

Sunset in Ibiza by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani*

_Sunset in 'Mothia' between salt & mills_





































by  Francesco Pappalardo on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Malo*, Surcouf, Négrier France









Panoramio More photos by Pom'


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orange, France*

coucher de soleil (ORANGE,FR84) by jean-louis zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Primorje Gorski Kotar County, Croatia*

Crikvenica zalazak sunca by djolenovi, on Flickr

Crikvenica zalazak sunca by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset Croatia*

Sunset Croatia by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaštel Sućurac*, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia

IMG_9118 by T.J. Jursky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jezera*, Šibensko-Kninska County, Croatia

Sanjin1986photography by Sanjin1986, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Mojave Desert, California / United States









Steve Sieren Photography​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuharlingersiel*, Lower Saxony, Germany

Neuharlingersiel by brumi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hirtshals*, Nordjylland, Denmark

Hirtshals Lighthouse by Santa Cruiser, on Flickr

Hirtshals Fyr by Santa Cruiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uggerby Å*, Nordjylland, Denmark

Untitled by Santa Cruiser, on Flickr

Untitled by Santa Cruiser, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong
By *ming9216* from dcfever :


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Golden dusk on Adriatic sea, Croatia*

Golden dusk on Adriatic sea by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kutina, Croatia*

Kutina place in my <3 by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac, Croatia*

In the respect to the sun collection by malioli, on Flickr

Dusk by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset on Korana, Croatia*


Sunset on Korana by malioli, on Flickr


Sunset on Korana by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Komiža on island Vis, Croatia*

Dusk on fisherman port by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Let it be the sun, Croatia*

Let it be the sun by malioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selnik,*, Maruševec, Croatia

Simply the Sky by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Diamond Head, Honolulu, Hawaii*

"2F" by jcc55883, on Flickr


----------



## mario_zadar (Feb 7, 2009)

*Zadar ,Croatia*


----------



## mario_zadar (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## mario_zadar (Feb 7, 2009)

*Hvar , Croatia*


----------



## mario_zadar (Feb 7, 2009)

Pag , Croatia


----------



## mario_zadar (Feb 7, 2009)

Zadar



















source: fb


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Liwa Oasis, Rub' al Khali / United Arab Emirates









Omar Dakhane​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Jalapão, Tocantins / Brazil









Lélia Valduga​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

West Kilbride / Scotland









Mandlenkhosi​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Midnight sun in Northern Sweden:


MidnightSun par AngryTheInch42, sur Flickr


Panorama, 23:43 par Antku, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The sunset seen from Gotland island, Sweden:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ellenmariemartinsen/14280750863/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Florence*, Italy









Panoramio More photos by stanito


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunset near Skopje, the capital of Republic of Macedonia










photo by Dz. Plavevski


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice river Mura*, Muraszemenye, Hungary









Panoramio More photos by Mata Hary


----------



## palafox (Nov 11, 2012)

sunset over St. Peter's Basilica, The Vatican, Rome, Italy










more photos on my Instagram account http://instagram.com/anthonypopony


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Lake Vättern*, Sweden








From here


----------



## AlexNik (Nov 15, 2012)

GOLD COAST


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/ysalmina2011/view/482878?p=2


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

*Öresund Bridge = God Approve* :lol:









From here


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Fortaleza / Brazil









tarsobessa​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset and a bit of aurora borealis spotted in northern Sweden:


Midnight Wander (HDR) par Aldream, sur Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

Not really sunset but the midnight sun. Senja island, northern Norway.









Photo taken by me.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*, Dubrovačko-neretvanska, Croatia 

Dubrovnik Sunset - Explored 23/05/13 by mark_mullen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik*, Dubrovačko-neretvanska, Croatia 

Last Rays Of Sun, Dubrovnik - Explored 02/06/13 by mark_mullen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*River Sava*, Savski Bok, Brodsko-posavska, Croatia









Panoramio More photos by Dinko Gubic









Panoramio More photos by Dinko Gubic


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bardenas*, Navarre, Spain









Panoramio More photos by Eliseo.mc









Panoramio More photos by Eliseo.mc


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bardenas*, Navarre, Spain









Panoramio More photos by Eliseo.mc









Panoramio More photos by Eliseo.mc


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit*, Croatia

Advanced Warning by TranceVelebit, on Flickr

At the Edge of Some Other World by TranceVelebit, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Valparaíso
Valparaíso Region, Chile









Otro atardecer en el puerto by Jorge Paredes, on Flickr.​


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Öresund bridge, Sweden/Denmark:


Oresund Tranquility par michael.haupt, sur Flickr


Oresund Red Boat Sunset par michael.haupt, sur Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Passau / Germany









Roland Wagner Photography​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Ganges River, Rishikesh / India









Prasoonm​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Suzdal / Russia









juliya_polyanskaya​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Beache Head, Sussex - England*


Orange Margarita by Alan MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Santorini, Greece*


santorini classic by Drifter1984, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Trebinje, Bosna i Herzegovina*


Trebinje by MarcusSaul, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Another one of those amazing sunsets. by Jeroen van den Berg 1971, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Urgup, Turkey*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Hong Kong, China*


pink ribbon across the sky by Drifter1984, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Nerac / Lot-et-Garonne, France*


Nerac / Lot-et-Garonne by Thierry Dulau, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sunset over Florence, Italy*


Florence sunset by EX1500, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunset over New Brighton Merseyside, England = UK


Deliberate movement at New Brighton by Paul-Farrell, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Punta Arenas - Costa Rica.*

Photo by Me


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Blue Port Club, Vargas State - Venezuela*









http://www.lapatilla.com/site/2014/08/30/alucinante-atardecer-en-el-estado-vargas-foto/


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

_Kuala Lumpur_

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oWgERn]Cloud Porn by Rafique Muzhaffar Al-Malique, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Twilight in Seville*, Andalusia, Spain 

Crepúsculo en Sevilla by XimoPons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Sunset in Arizona*


Reflections of the Monsoon (Explored! Thank you!) by Mike Olbinski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Västra götaland County, Sweden*:

Perfect ending by cablefreak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Rice field in Sumedang, West Java, Indonesia*


Golden Hour by wisnu.hy, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

sunset in the Lake District, England

DSC_0034.jpg by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Sunset over New York*


New York City Sunset by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Hereford, Herefordshire, England - UK*


0558 Hereford, Herefordshire, England, UK (Explored 10/08/2013) by Traveling Man – Off to Australia, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Los Llanos - Venezuela*










facebook.comThisIsVenezuela


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drava River*, Varazdin, Croatia

013 by Daemona_Mea, on Flickr


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Douro Valley & Douro River -- Portugal*

At Barca D`Alba (portuguese border town)

Source: pai nosso


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over The Westfjords - Iceland*


The Westfjords by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## bruno bucher (Jan 19, 2008)

*Sunset in Cutervo. Cajamarca, Peru.*









by jhonllatas


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

Belo Horizonte / Brazil









Hayann Christyann​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Chichiriviche - Venezuela*


Atardecer en Chichiriviche by JAGA1980, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Coche Island - Venezuela*


Atardecer en Coche by Marlon Cova, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Sucre State - Venezuela*










This is Venezuela Fans Page


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Canyon National Park, Arizona - US*


Sunset on the Canyon Walls by Bartfett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Rome - Italy*


Tramonto romano - Roman sunset by Luigi Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pirovac, Croatia*









*by me.*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Vancouver in a foggy evening *


Changes Brewing by Christopher J. Morley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Toronto*


Overcast [Explore] by Kat Northern Lights Man, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten, Croatia*









by schmaeche on *flickr *- https://www.flickr.com/photos/schmaeche/14909140399


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Golden Gate Sunset*









by schmaeche on* flickr* - https://www.flickr.com/photos/schmaeche/3710162249/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Afurada* - Vila Nova de Gaia - Portugal

Afurada by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lavadores* - Vila Nova de Gaia - Portugal

Lavadores by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Estuário do Douro*, Canidelo, Porto, Portugal 

Estuário do Douro by françois26, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Panama Channel*


Panama Channel by fedepo18, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Margarita Island - Venezuela*









panoramio.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset somewhere in Scotland*


Admiring the sunset by Inverness-Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Coruña harbor - Spain*


Preludio by Eduardo Regueiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esmoriz*, Aveiro, Portugal

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esmoriz*, Pôr do Sol

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esmoriz*, Pôr do Sol

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esmoriz*, Aveiro, Portugal

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esmoriz*, Aveiro, Portugal

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esmoriz*

Esmoriz by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Munchique - Colombia*


Puesta del sol en Munchique by Carlos Andrés Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Rosarito Baja California - Mexico*


Sunset at Rosarito, Baja California by Skritiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Bahamas*


Sunset in Bahamas-2 by Donyzetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in the Masai Maria National Reserve - Tanzania*


Sunset in the Masai Maria National Reserve by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*High On a Jetplane*

High On a Jetplane by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Azzano San Paolo*, Lombardy, Italy 

The dawn of Volare (with grey clouds) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torvaig, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Skye - Torvaig by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trinidad an Tobago*

Trinidad an Tobago by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Trinidad an Tobago by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trinidad an Tobago*

Trinidad an Tobago by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Ponta do Escalvado, Azores Island - Portugal*


Sunset at Miradouro da Ponta do Escalvado by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje, Macedonia










photo by Borche Andonovski


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Fish River Canyon - Namibia*.


Lightning over Fish River Canyon by DavidHart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Marzouga Desert, Morocco*


The last light by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Irtysh River, Xinjiang - China*


Sunset on Irtysh River_Xinjiang_4 photos_( Better on Black, Clic the image ) by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the mountains in Nepal*


藤井日達 / Nichidatsu Fujii by randomix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Lipari Island - Italy*


Horizons by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Elorza - Venezuela*


Cielo en llamas by jlcrucif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Camino Real, Caracas - Venezuela*


Puesta de Sol en el viejo Camino Real (o estacionamiento en el cielo) by Jose Jaime Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Etretat, Normandy - France*


Etretat Sunset by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset Over Kilcrea Abbey - Ireland*


Miracle Sunset Over Kilcrea Abbey by Hughie O'Connor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Vilamoura Marina*, Portugal

Férias - Vacaciónes - Vacanza - Vacances - Holidays - 休暇 by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Vilamoura Marina*, Portugal

Férias - Vacaciónes - Vacanza - Vacances - Holidays - 休暇 by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ria Formosa* - Faro - Portugal

Férias - Vacaciónes - Vacanza - Vacances - Holidays - 休暇 by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olhão* - Portugal

Férias - Vacaciónes - Vacanza - Vacances - Holidays - 休暇 by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Atlantic*


P1000632 by cl604q, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Prague*


Sunset over Prague by severocech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Budapest - Hungary*


Sunset over Budapest by DenesG1-still off, computerproblems, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in St. Marteen Island*


Sunset over St Marteen Bay by Ordessa-Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Columbia River, Oregon US*


Sunset on the Columbia River by Rennett Stowe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Final de Dia*, At the end of the days

Final de Dia ( N/Editada 42 ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset Haiti Coast*


Gone In 60 Seconds by goodeye03 ( In a photo funk for awhile) trying to , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Lake Okeechobee, Florida US*


Sunset at Lake Okeechobee by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Silhueta*

Silhueta by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Praia de Faro*, Portugal

Pôr do Sol by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto*

Porto ( 08 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr do Sol em Massarelos*

Porto ( 15 N/EDitadas ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôrdo Sol visto da Afurada para o Porto*

Porto ( 19 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


Puerto by chensio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the dunes in Erg Chebbi - Morocco*


Saharan Sunset by Tannachy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Colonia Del Sacramento - Uruguay*


Sundown in Uruguay by Rune Trelvik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Maracaibo Lake - Venezuela*


Sunset by Maracaibo lake by davidkjelkerud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Galapagos Island - Ecuador*


kicker rock sunset2 by flanagantitp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Belize Coast*


Belize island sunset by travelbug365, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Svalbaroseyri - Iceland*


Sunny End by Dani℮l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Hong Kong Airport*


Sunset at Hong Kong Airport by songallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over lighthouse in Cornwall - UK*


IMG_9725 by Paul Gillard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Toronto Int. Airport*


Sunset Landing by Tom Podolec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Tanah Lot, Bali - Indonesia*


Pura Tanah Lot by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Istanbul Bay - Turkey*


Istanbul at sunset: Kiz Kulesi (HDR) by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foz do Douro*

Porto (33 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr de Sol na Foz do Douro*

Porto ( 27 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chaves, Portugal*

Águas Frias - Chaves by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chaves, Portugal*

Águas Frias - Chaves by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The final day in port*, Final de dia no Porto

Final de dia no Porto by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Massarelos*, Pôr do Sol em Massarelos, Porto, Portugal

Porto ( 25 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Porto ( 27 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr do Sol na Foz*

Porto ( 24 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr do Sol Porto*

Pôr do Sol by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr do Sol - Porto*

Pôr do Sol - Porto by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paranhos - Porto*

Pôr do Sol by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paranhos - Porto*

Pôr do Sol by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr do Sol*

Pôr do Sol by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Rotterdam Harbor *


16:33 hrs by -hndrk-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over San Diego - California*


The flame of Pacific Beach by San Diego Shooter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Regensburg - Austria*


Regensburg Winter Sunset by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Woodside - California*


...and marmalade skies | woodside, ca by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Sonoran Desert National Monument, Arizona - US*


Sunset Lightning by John Groseclose (photographybanned.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Trieste - Italy*


Armageddon by Patrick Giardina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Terraces of Yuanyang - China*


"Rice Terraces of Yuanyang" Agriculture ~ Farming ~ Asia ~ Images ~ China by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Patuxay Victory Monument Vientiane - Laos*


Sunset at Patuxay Victory Monument | Vientiane | Laos by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Florianópolis / Brazil*









Sara


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Petrópolis / Brazil*









Bruno Martins


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset in Point Iroquois, Chippewa County, Michigan*

point iroquois sunset by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pirovac, Croatia*









*by me.*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Ohrid, Macedonia
*










by Amer Dem


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Ohrid, Macedonia*










by Amer Dem


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Ohrid, Macedonia*










by Carlo Tancredi


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Orevche Beach Sunset, Macedonia*










by Bojan Naumoski


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antigo Farol da Foz do Douro*

Porto ( 17 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pôr do Sol no Meu Porto*, Portugal

Porto ( 25 N/Editada ) by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Playa de Nazaré* Nazaré, Leiria, Portugal

Playa de Nazaré by orensbruli (Esteban Martinena), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Sunset in Rio by Juan C Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Socorro, Sao Paulo*, Brazil

Vigia by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Onde a coruja dorme*, Socorro, Sao Paulo, Brazil

Onde a coruja dorme by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Socorro, Sao Paulo, Brazil*

Represa Guarapiranga by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Star Island, Miami Beach*, Florida 

Sunset - Biscayne Bay by Macapuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over a farm land in Philippines *


Sunset at farm land by Malcolm Clint Gonzales Bagnol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the French Riviera*


Antibes at dusk by Andrey Permitin, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*New York, USA*


V Flat Iron by [email protected], Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paris, France*


Arc de Triomphe - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mountains in Taiwan*


破曉二寮 by 910 style, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Rovinj's church of St. Eufemija at sundown by nikshaj, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam by sarahdlx, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Moment of Glory 光榮時刻總耀眼，暗淡時刻避人嫌 by TC No.9 - Blooming Beauty 綻放美麗的力量, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Niagara Falls, New York*










Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*


Vienna DC after sunset by desomnis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stonehenge, England*










Source


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from the 56th floor of the Marina Bay Sands resort, Singapore*


The Infinity Pool at Sands Sky Park. It's resting on the 56th floor of Marina Bay Sands by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over the Detroit river and Ambassador bridge*

Sunset on the Detroit river by 2slo7, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Comerica Park - Detroit, US*

Sunset - Comerica Park by Kevin Povenz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset from Belle Isle - US*

Belle Isle Sunset by Malena ✯, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Seville - Spain*


Sunset in Seville by Imanni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the de desert Otero, New Mexico - US*


White Sands Sunset by Pear Biter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winter Sunset in South Dakota – US*


'' MAGIC SUNSET '' by kadek susanto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Pamukkale - Turkey*


Sunset over the thermal pools in Pamukkale, Turkey [1170 x 780] photo by Ali Aslan by skidoo32_brad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Orinoco River - Venezuela*


Pirañas en el Orinoco by tapperoa, on Flickr


----------



## tuphuonghl (Aug 18, 2014)

I am happy to see all that. these two are just wonderful


----------



## GhostOfDorian (Dec 29, 2012)

Evenig over the Vosges mountains in France, seen from Germany.


Vogesen 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Caddo Lake, Louisiana - US*


sunset silhouette by mp3mixrMD, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Discovery World, Milwaukee, Wisconsin*


Sun Set at Discovery World by Nguyen61Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Sunset in Chicago by bclinesmith, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santiago, Chile*


Santiago de Chile by urbaguilera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London bridge, England*


Sunset Over London Bridge by IanGood, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Suluban Beach - Bali, Indonesia*


Suluban Beach - Bali, Indonesia by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Uruyen, Venezuela*


Dusk over Uruyen by dgc4rter, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Li River, China*


Half-light by Santo(One year, 800,000 +views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Doha Port - Kuwait*


Also Doha sunset! by AL zanki (d10b Q8), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Otok Krk, Croatia*

Otok Krk by Youri Beekmans, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*


Tallinn, Estonia by chameryon, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*


IMG_5872 by marina_Antonova, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Untitled by Vaidas M, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney Sunset by Simofoto2012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from the Knob, Woods Hole MA-USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kylemaley/14883511093/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Angkor Wat, Cambodia*


Angkor Wat, Cambodia by DMac 5D Mark II, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Evening fog sunset over Adams, NY - US*


evening fog by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Durban - South Africa*


Durban Marine Parade at Sunset by Ketan N, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Little Sable Point Light, MI - US*

Little Sable Point Light (HDR) by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over grand pier Weston, England - UK*


Grand Pier at Weston (Explore Front Page) by martinturner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over a veggie Farm - South Korea*


Kitchen garden by chunwoo, song seungjin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chesterton Sunset, England - UK*










https://flic.kr/p/a4vNe9


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Los Llanos - Venezuela*









facebook.com/elmundoeyn


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over a river in Bangladesh*


The sunset by Milan Saha, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Superior, MI - US*

Lake Superior Sunset at Vermillion Point by ER Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Grand Haven Lighthouse, MI - US*

"Grand Haven Lighthouse by ER Post, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Palo verdes California – US*


Just After Sunset by luizarroyo33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Marrakesh – Morocco*


The evening of the planet by Eloy RICARDEZ LUNA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

The whole day was raining and than just before sunset, the sun came out by matej.simicevic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower of the church of St. Anthony, Crikvenica, Croatia*

Bell tower in Crikvenica by matej.simicevic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

The sun is hiding behind the cloud by matej.simicevic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Beautiful cloud formation! by matej.simicevic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Crikvenica, Croatia*

Sunset in Crikvenica part 1 by matej.simicevic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral, Zagreb sunset, Croatia*

West view by Miran_Staresincic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Vinodolski, Croatia*

Harbour by Miran_Staresincic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Caripe Mountains - Venezuela*










https://flic.kr/p/ng4iYv


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over lake Titicaca, Peru*

Sunset over lake Titicaca, Peru by 2slo7, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Charlevoix, MI - USA*

Lake Charlevoix, Boyne City, Michigan by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fiery sunset over a small inlet off the Detroit River - USA*

Inlet Sunset by darren LB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WOW! :applause:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abtei Neumünster, Luxemburg*









Wikimedia


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Milford Sound, New Zealand*


"Sound of Milford" New Zealand by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


You Raise Me Up - Parque da Cidade - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Paris, France*

30/52 (2014) Paris - Notre Dame (hdr) by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Westfjords, Iceland*


[ … Westfjords ] by Raymó, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver Sunset by Patrick Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bali, Indonesia*


The last rays! by Santo(One year, 800,000 +views!!), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koeln, Germany*

Dom Cathedral Part 5 by lazy_dude, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Margarita Island - Venezuela*










Facebook This is Venezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Margarita Island - Venezuela*









Facebook This is Venezuela


----------



## Pioter Sk. (Nov 1, 2009)

pink in *Czestochowa, Poland* by Pioter Sk  :


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Macedonia*

Last sun over The Church by penghuaifa1994, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from Berkeley Marina. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lycheng99/9434743706/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Light L.A ,USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14610390668/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset*

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/philkoch/14570250657/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Maiquetia Airport - Venezuela*









By Jesus Guerra


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Joe Louis Arena, Detroit - USA*

Sunset over Joe Louis Arena by groovyholly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset view from Belle Isle - USA*

Belle Isle Sunset by Malena ✯, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset behind Detroit - USA*

Sunset behind Detroit by darren LB, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









*Tomislav, King of Croatia* by glava2005 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Valkanela camp, Vrsar, Croatia*









*Valkanela III* by Andrej Nagode on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Valkanela camp, Vrsar, Croatia* *(2)*









*Valkanela IV* by Andrej Nagode on *flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb sunset panorama*, Croatia

Zagreb sunset panorama - 10/2011 by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*









*Sunset. Rovinj, Croatia* by Дмитрий Левин on *flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A small forest of antennas*, Grad Zagreb, Croatia

A small forest of antennas by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grad Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb at sunset 8 (HDR) by N-Sarn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibenik - Croatia*

Šibenik - Croácia by Marllon Souza - Agencia Cálidos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Island of Prvić, Croatia*

Island of Prvić by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaprije island during sunset*, Croatia

Kaprije island during sunset by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset over Tuxertal, Tyrol, Austria*

Sunset over Tuxertal by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*View from Penken, Tyrol, Austria*

Penken by Pe_Wu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Singapore*


Ambassador of the Night by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reflection of a Sunset - Serbia*


City on the river bank by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Shirahama - Japan*


Town and Sunset 410 by indiechixor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Sunset over a Beach, British Columbia - Canada*


last run by bravewest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset in Sun city west, Arizona - US*


Magic by oybay©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Blue Ridge Mountain, Virginia - US*


Harvest Sunset - Blue Ridge Mountains Virginia by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset somewhere in Punjab - India*


Harvesting by rohtas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Kandahar, Afghanistan *



Shepard and Flock by Nate Derrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in Crete*, Greece

Sunset in Crete by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn bridge and Manhattan at sunset*, New York

Brooklyn bridge and Manhattan at sunset by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lescoff, Brittany, France*

Coucher de soleil à la pointe de l'europe by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Golden Gate Bridge at sunset*, San-Francisco

Golden Gate Bridge at sunset by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* sunset*

*Ft. Myers Beach, FL. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gerijadol/14334747066/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyon wall along the Colorado river near Castle Valley in eastern Utah. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14517142038/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A misty day on the Skyline Drive. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14676148276/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Setting Of The New Jersey Sun. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/onatah822/6126174268/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Margarita Island - Venezuela*









.facebook.com/minturven


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









*sail for the sun.......* by arsen miletic on *flickr

*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Hong Kong *


Sunset Over Hong Kong Harbor by Atticus Finch!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Ouddorp - Netherland*


Birds at sunset by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza sunset - Egypt*


Giza pyramids, Egypt [Getty Images] by Nick Brundle - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Buntingford - England*


Another Hertfordshire Stormy Sunset by RobbieB88, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight sun fishermen, Nordkapp (North Cape) Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9445795276/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^^^
> Very Beautiful Sunset Lakeland, Our SSC Friendly Family Fantastic Fhoto Friend:banana:,
> So Much Looking like Global Warming Each Decade Into 2050 with Domes over our Northern Cities of the Future, But please don't listen to me , Think about Him, the almost president of the United States in the Year 2000, warning Us the end is near if we don't start now about " Climate Change " , He as President would have done something better for Global Warming , But as you can see nobody cares about less than 40 years from now when our grandchildren turn 40 and are living " Under the Dome " Like the old Movie " Logan's Run " believe me it will happen then, But I won't be here and that's what's on many people's minds, They just don't care about what's going to happen 40 years from now . hno::nuts:
> 
> ...


kay:kay:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wanurejo, Central Java, Indonesia*

Sunrise on Merbabu and Merapi volcanos by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mt Bromo, Java, Indonesia*

Sunrise on Mt Bromo by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manhattan at sunset*, New York

Manhattan at sunset by grand Yann, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bogota-Colombia*









https://www.flickr.com/...


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Last night in London / sunset / Tower Bridge / The Shard by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jersey City, New Jersey*


Sunset view by mitzgami, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Michigan - USA*

Sunset Mirage by Tom Gill., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Iguazu Falls, Brazil*


Sunset over Iguazu by SF Brit, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Skyline Sunset - USA*

Detroit by Denis Tangney Jr, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in Brynrefail, Wales, UK*


Swan Dance by milesdavis1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taiwan...*


golden sunset 沐浴黃金夕陽下 by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago*


Sundown in ChiTown by topmedic, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Bagan, Myanmar*


Sunset in Bagan, Myanmar by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney Harbour Bridge @ Sunset, Australia by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Mussulo bay, Luanda, Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/3254932593/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Ilha do Cabo, Luanda Bay. Angola*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8917670169


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Old Faithful. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gallopping_geezer/14487115338/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacifica, CA - USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/14657341636/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Volcano Telica – Nicaragua*


We live in a beautiful world by Mateo Hos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Riga - Latvia*


The City Goes to Sleep by S.Babikovs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Si phan Don Laos*










https://flic.kr/p/oVNXP


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Krakow - Poland*


DSC_0036(3) by larapeters, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Playa Mansa - Anzoategui State- Venezuela*









httpvenezuelasinlimites.blogspot.complayaMansa1


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Los Roques -Venezuela*









fotocommunity.es


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Roraima, La Gran Sabana - Venezuela*









By Efren Medina


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Tepuy Roraima, La Gran Sabana - Venezuela*









By Pablo Roberto Theis P


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Floridian - Hot and Cold. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/corydisbrowphotography/5852330855/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over the Vacation Kingdom. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/corydisbrowphotography/5860060860/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another shot from the beautiful sunset I had at the Magic Kingdom. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/corydisbrowphotography/5839338314/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Caseville, Michigan - US*


Sunset over Caseville by tweetybird42766, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunset over Borore, Sardinia - Italy


- Hot - by *Ric&Pup*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over San Diego Bay, California - US*


Balloon Ocean Sunset by ms4jah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Cantabria - Spain*


Atardecer en Arnia (Cantabria) by martin zalba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Cumana - Venezuela*



Cumana en azul by DanielGuarache, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Makry Gialos, south Crete*








my shot


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Michigan - USA*

Michigan City Sunburst by Jessica Cepele, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Lake St Clair - USA*

Another sunset on Lake St Clair by Walkerville Publishing Inc., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Another sunset over Lake Michigan - USA*

Ian Shive Course by cgonsalv, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Princess Riverboat at Sunset*

Detroit Princess at Sunset ...Day 161 by Paul Higginbottom, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Near Kullaberg, Sweden*:

IMG_0674 by jensen1963, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Near Kullaberg, Sweden*:

Untitled by goprana, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset behind the Scott Fountain - USA*

A Lovers Sunset [Explored] by Malena ✯, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kullaberg, Skåne County, Sweden*:

IMG_5478 by mysse67, on Flickr


IMG_6619 - EXPLORE #3 by andreassofus, on Flickr


IMG_6608 by andreassofus, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Marstrand, Västra götaland County, Sweden*:

Perfect ending by cablefreak, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*A pine forest, Sweden*:


Watch the warm sunset in the pineforrest by PeterSundberg65, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Winter in the Swedish forest*:


Winter wonderland by Magnus Emlén, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kungsleden, Norrbotten County, Sweden*:


Kungsleden by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Raukar (rock formations) near Gotland island, Sweden*:


N7B_2144 by Gotland.info, on Flickr


Gotland Rauk Hunden by wolligraf, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Beach in Helsingborg, Sweden*:


Helsingborg by Mimsan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Interesting cloud formation over Detroit Skyline at Sunset - USA*

Funky Clouds by darren LB, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Abisko, Sweden*:

NIK_6633_edited by pheonix7284, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö, Sweden*:

Turning Torso | Malmö | Sweden by wolnerchris, on Flickr

mmo_skyline by martinpalsson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Groenerei (canal) - Brugge, Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8406478732/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Just for the colours. Sunset over Brussels, Belgium*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gbatistini/4293259922/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plaka Bay, South Crete, Geece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Belgian sunset*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15249863681


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Delta del Orinoco - Venezuela*









venezuelatuya.com


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pula, Croatia*









*pula_sunset* by Louise Westbrooke Photogr on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*Sunset* by Purn Tantawan on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lokve, Croatia*









*United Colors* by Calamity_Jane138 on *flickr*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is near Etah, Greenland*


Ice Castle by Ben H., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Winter sunset by Ghita Katz Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro by Adhemar Duro, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


v&a waterfront & cape town international stadium by WITHIN the FRAME Photography(1.5Million views than, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia, Argentina*


Leaving Ushuaia by wbirt1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Conwy, Wales*


Sunset at Conwy, Snowdonia, Wales, Castle, Bridge, Harbour and Town (G) by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Etretat, France*


Rainy sunset by Coco Carrigan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Palais, Paris*


Sunset over Grand Palais, Paris by Julien Fromentin - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glacier National Park, Montana*


Ray by Piriya (Pete), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Manning Provincial Park, Canada*


Grassy Sunset by justb, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dubai*


Infinity Sunset by SebImagery, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from a lodge in Queensland, Australia*


Relaxation by Kristin Repsher, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Taganga - Santa Marta
Colombia
*









https://www.flickr.com/...










https://www.flickr.com/...
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fire island New York. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/aurelio_marques/14574392634/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en Playa Ancha - Sunset with a Seagull in Playa Ancha (Valparaiso, Chile)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotosbar/9779623356/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PROVINCETOWN. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2118522051/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset & Rails. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14414900458/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*American Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14588043514/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marvelous Marbled Sunset Moment. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maorlando/14411335010/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Bonnet Shores, R.I. - USA *



Beavertail Sunset by Frank C. Grace (Trig Photography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Palawan - Philippines*


Sunset in Paradise. Palawan, Philippines by maciej.ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Hartbeespoort Dam - South Africa*



Hartbeespoort Dam - South Africa by South African Tourism, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hammersmith Bridge Sunset, England - UK*


Hammersmith Bridge Sunset by Ray Wise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Danakil desert - Ethiopia*


Wooden mosque in Danakil desert, Assaite area, Ethiopia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Florence - Italy*


Misty View on Florence by ! . © Angela Lobefaro . !, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Playa Medina - Sucre State - Venezuela*









By Fernando Llano


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Lake Maracaibo, Zulia State - Venezuela*









By AFP


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Devils Tower Sunset. USA*
Devils Tower, Wyoming










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9385350844/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Chatfield Lake . USA*

Sunrise at Chatfield Lake, Littleton, Colorado










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9679896004/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on Christmas Eve in the Mojave Desert, 100 miles outside of Los Angeles*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11551095624/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*High Desert Sunset *
Joshua Tree, Apple Valley, California. USA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11596295194/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise, Bryce Canyon, Utah. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13634844043/in/photostream/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok city night view by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Senja, Norway*


Senja, Norway (Explored at # 2) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Sunset Over Singapore Skyline by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*Sunset in Dubrovnik* by SANDEEP MATHUR on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Podaca, Croatia*









*DSC07312* by sylwiuszp on *flickr*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zala, Hungary*

route 75 by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pointe Du Van, Cléden-Cap-Sizun, France*

SUNSET STEEL SPINNER by RZ_PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plogoff, France*

Sunset, Plogoff by RZ_PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Untitled by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Charlotte, North Carolina*


Uptown Charlotte, North Carolina by skiserge1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dubai*


Parallelism by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eiffel tower, Paris, France*


Eiffel tower, Paris, France. Tourist, photographer, if you go, once to this great place, remember this picture by Batistini Gaston 5 million views. Thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santorin Island, Greece*


Santorin Island, Greece by Batistini Gaston 5 million views. Thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Siena, Piazza del Campo, Italy*


Siena, Piazza del Campo by Batistini Gaston 5 million views. Thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Great Market, Brussels, Belgium*


Carpet flower, Great Market, Brussels, Belgium by Batistini Gaston 5 million views. Thanks!, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Medellin *

*Colombia*









https://www.flickr.com/...​


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Sunset over Barcelona by harryrhysdavies, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hong Kong*


Sunset over Hong Kong EXPLORED by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Liverpool, England*


Georgian Quarter, Liverpool by Jeffpmcdonald, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Auckland Sunset by Kenny Muir, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Atardecer viendo el cerro de Montevideo by tincho.uy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa Sunset *

Sunset in South Africa.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcaldwell/4839439776/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar Sunset *

young fisherman (boy) bringing his gear to the beach..










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5934516154/in/gallery-illume-cs-72157627374730521/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Okavango sunset - Tubu Tree*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/494605149/in/gallery-illume-cs-72157627374730521/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South African Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lanphere/538469167/in/gallery-illume-cs-72157627374730521/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tendaba, Gambia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/monorecalcitrante/4900893274/in/gallery-illume-cs-72157627374730521/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kudu Sunset *

Another African Sunset in KZN










https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnthacks/5891123577/in/gallery-illume-cs-72157627374730521/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Colosseum - Rome - Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mathewroberts/8292973939/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice. sunset. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mathewroberts/8297121676/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Vatican City, Rome, Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pet_r/5155876416/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Beyond Sorrento, Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bermrunner/5087369021/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sunset in Croatia*









*CROATIA 2012-1172* by David Laws on *flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*


Another sunset at Azhar Park by M.Hani, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Santee, California, United States of America*











Sunset from atop a mountain in Santee, California. by slworking2 via flickr


tags: hugo​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Eureka Dunes, Death Valley National Park, California, United States of America*











Top of the World by Jay Park via flickr
tags: hugo​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Big Sur, San Simeon, California, United States of America*











Big Sur Sunset by Christopher Chan via flickr

tags: hugo​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Silver Strand State Beach, Coronado, California, United States*











Sunset and surfer by slworking2 via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Harbor Beach Sunset, Twin Lakes, California, United States of America*











Harbor Beach Sunset by Doug Jones via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Clearwater Beach, Florida, United States of America*











Watching the Sun Go Down from Pier 60 Clearwater Beach by Matthew Paulson via flickr​


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Angostura Bridge - Ciudad Bolívar, Venezuela*









Facebook/Thisisvenezuela


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Medina Beach - Sucre State - Venezuela*









Facebook/Thisisvenezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston airport Sunset*


Logan sunset by ldthomas2008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bariloche - Argentina*


Sunset by James Byrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabah -Malaysia*


"The Cloud On Fire" by tuan azizi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Medway River - UK*


Demon Sunset - Medway Estuary by Daveyboy_75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Autana river - Venezuela*


Sunset at Boca de Autana | Atardecer en Boca de Autana by ferjflores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain *


Atardecer nevado (HDR) by Krrillo, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Macedonia*

sundown by ile26, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset Vancouver! Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/basicelementsphoto/7010150587/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gary Point Sunset. Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/basicelementsphoto/7098083473/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Vancouver sunset. Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/basicelementsphoto/7107936609/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Busy Day in the Harbour. Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/basicelementsphoto/7292688828/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gary Point Sunset. Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/basicelementsphoto/7618693612/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Sands National Monument, New Mexico - US*


White Sands National Monument by satosphere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Gangtise Mountain Range - Tibet*


There was a rain of gold over the Gangtise Mountain Range, Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Ria de Mogro, Cantabria – Spain*


Ría de Mogro TimeStack by www.josemiguelmartinez.es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Bakheng Hill - Cambodia*


Sunset 2 by Samuel S. Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on Burgos province - Spain*


Atardecer en Burgos by NanoCuenca, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New York*


The New York City Skyline at Sunset by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Sunset at Singapore flyer by htlong1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nagaski, Japan*


Sunset over Megami Bridge in Nagasaki by PermanentTraveller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Notre Dame de Paris, France*

Cathédrale notre-dame de Paris by www.antoniogaudencio.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dubai*


Sunrise in Dubai by italium, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge by Brad-Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*South coast, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Mont-Saint-Michel. France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dams81/14958251829/in/pool-photos_paysages_et_monuments_de_france


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Great Lakes Sunset - USA*

Great Lakes Sunset by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dyrhólaey, Iceland*


Dyrhólaey by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hornstrandir, Iceland*


Hornstrandir by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Iceland...*


Hassel Berg by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glacier National Park, Montana*


Montana by riordanNH, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eastern Fjords of Iceland*


Reydarfjorður by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*East of Iceland*


Brunnhorn by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Iceland...*


VestraHorn Flood by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Western Iceland*


Dynjandi by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kirkjufellsfoss, Iceland*


Kirkjufellsfoss by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Makara beach, New Zealand*


Makara Beach Sunset - Wellington, New Zealand by Alex Judd .., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Velbastað, Faroe islands*


Sunset at Velbastað by Bjarki Dalsgarð, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset. Strong Winds. Moving White Sands*

White Sands National Monument.
*New Mexico.. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/steven_ng/14069211277/in/pool-america_america/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Sugar Loaf, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zief/5486597371/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Iguazu Falls, from Brazil.*










http://www.wondermondo.com/Countries/SA/Argentina/Misiones/Iguazu.htm


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bobigny, Île-de-France, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fonkde/15299023701/in/pool-weatherphoto


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jökulsárlón and eruption glow (Holuhraun)-Iceland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/raudkollur/15124063977/in/pool-weatherphoto/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Dominica, Caribbean.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/uwewerling/15122317798/in/pool-weatherphoto/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Bass Lake, Florida-USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9312130983/in/pool-weatherphoto/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Sciez, Rhône-Alpes, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/erikharstrom/15279377536/in/pool-weatherphoto/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Duich, Scotland Highlands*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lilianna_sokolowska/15485326232/in/pool-solo_paisajes_y_atardeceres


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ko Tao Sunset *

View from the Infinity Pool of the Aminjirah Hotel at Ko Tao, Thailand.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/thilos85/15485524375/in/pool-solo_paisajes_y_atardeceres/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eilean Donan Castle, Scotland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lilianna_sokolowska/15485263892/in/pool-solo_paisajes_y_atardeceres/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten, Croatia*









*Primošten* by Oskar_N on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Poreč, Croatia*









*nijanse* by  Enzo Bevilacqua on *flickr*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Bavaria, Germany




sunset by Tom Kamenjack, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ostfriesland, Lower Saxony, Germany*



Strohballen by H. Steinhorst, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Sonnenuntergang am Hafen VI by KLX-650, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cologne, North Rhine - Westphalia, Germany*


Cologne by sunset by bart ceuppens / www.bartceuppens.be, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rügen, Mecklenburg - Vorpommern, Germany*



Sunset on Rügen by lippediak, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*




Sunset in Berlin by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr​


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Rennes*









By Damien Meyer AFP


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Notre Dame de Paris Sunset*

Notre Dame de Paris Sunset - 62 / 365 by ericmichel_def, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ifrane - Morocco*


Atardecer en el Atlas by Multivac42, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar*


Ensenada Getares 2 by xotico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veraguas - Panama*


© hampaw DSC01892-062 by hampaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasamayo - Peru*


Pasamayo by Gian Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecheria - Venezuela*










https://flic.kr/p/awp3n6


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River – Venezuela*


Venezuela-Atardecer en el Orinoco by tapperoa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrancas - Venezuela*


Proyecto 331/365... The First sunset of 2011... by Yoendry Prieto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apure - Venezuela*


Untitled by Alé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


DSC_0351 copia by Jorge Amin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz - Venezuela*


Atardecer en El Paseo Colón by William Zul☼aga, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selce, Croatia*

Croatia by Frits van den Dop, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favignana, Egadi Islands (Trapani), Sicily - Italy
*






























by Tommie Hansen on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Croatia*

Untitled by orientalizing, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Calvi, Corsica, France*



Calvi/Corsica ~ Explore by Kat-i, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Le Treport lighthouse, France*



Le Treport lighthouse by W. Riezebos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Paris, France*


Sunset over Paris by hak87, on Flickr


hugo​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Skálafjørður, Faroe Islands*


Sunset by Saemund Tausen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Oregon, USA*


End of day by shredical, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Adams, Washington*


Fiery Sky by Lidija Kamansky, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hvítserkur, Iceland*


Whiteshirt by Iceland Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portland, Oregon*


Portland Oregon Sunset by Al Sermeno, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Miami, Florida*


Verizon iPhone by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset in Caseville, MI - USA*

Caseville Sunset by StormchaserMike Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stoney Creek Sunset, MI - USA*

Stoney Creek Sunset by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset - USA*

sunset by randyr photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Michigan - USA*

Autumn Crash by KevJams, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Paul's Church, London, England*


London - Sunset over St Paul's Cathedral by bobaliciouslondon, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Birnbeck Pier, England*


Birnbeck Pier in Weston-super-Mare by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Llyn Brianne, Wales*


Sunset at Llyn Brianne by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wales, UK*


From Penarth to Cardiff. by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Swansea Marina, Wales*


Swansea Marina by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pontsticill reservoir, UK*


Merthyr Mountain Railway Cafe, Pontsticill reservoir by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rhigos Mountain, South Wales*


Sunset, Rhigos Mountain, Craig-y-llyn by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Porthcawl, south coast of Wales*


Porthcawl Sunset by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benabarre - Spain*


Gocemos del ocaso by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Nariño - Colombia*


Atardecer en el río by Oliver Castelblanco Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia de Don Juan - Spain*



VALENCIA de DON JUAN 2 (LEÓN) by castillerozaldívar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


Lighthouse at the end of the world by Perez Alonso Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tajo River Extremadura - Spain*


Monfrague National Park in Extremadura, Spain by Hans Kruse Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Piazza dei Miracoli. Pisa. Tuscany, Italy by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cappadocia - Turkey*


La Capadoccia Turquia by Josep Mª., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcazar de San Juan – Spain*


Alcázar de San Juan "Duelos y quebrantos" by Pepelahuerta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kanagawa - Japan*


Yugawara Yoshihama beach in autumn 神奈川県湯河原 by Adorador de los Ejercitos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elian Quesdada at the Santa Monica Pier. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5394183797/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saudi Arabia sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2151637578/in/gallery-brucefenton-72157624485273860/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in the Desert. Saudi Arabia *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/schloo/3958918289/in/gallery-brucefenton-72157624485273860/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Kelibia - Tunisia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hhoussem/15466561095/in/pool-tunisia_-_sunset


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Kasba, Tunis*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11989469163


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Kasba, Tunis*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/alerque/11989980996/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sahara sunset....*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8209143520/in/pool-tunisia_-_sunset|[email protected]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*TUNISIE ILE DE JERBA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sissi_2010/8086043361/in/pool-tunisia_-_sunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunisia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6117408391/in/pool-tunisia_-_sunset/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai - China*


Waitan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


WELCOME TO THE OTHER SIDE!! by R a q u e l d e C a s t r o | Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Ocean Road, Victoria - Australia*


Sunset by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


Sunset in Siem Reap by camero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pettycur, Scotland – UK*


Fire & Ice by Mike Cumming, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand* 


_MG_5628-Editar by Víctor Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarapura - Myanmar*


indiana jones by Ma Poupoule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southwest Harbor, Maine - US*


Sunset over Bass Harbor by Peter E. Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ap Thien Ai - Vietnam*


DSC00306 by paparazzistas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, Arizona - US*


A Grand Sunset by Michael Besant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik - Croatia *


"Sunset Over Dubrovnik" by mountford21 Thanks for Over 660,000 Views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerala – India*


sunset in the backwaters Kerala South India by marinfinito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul - South Korea*


Seoul by Night by iemkaestar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex - UK*


Birling Gap Sun over cliffs 3rd Aug 14 by KVH-P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing - China*


Forbidden City Sunset, Beijing, China by Ben Ashmole, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset - USA*

Lake Michigan Sunset by ER Post, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Osprey Point Sunset HDR. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/spierce79/15528404295/in/pool-water


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise *

It was cold, but no snow this morning as the sun came up over the Back River and Hampton Va.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cmflem/5281754384/in/pool-water/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Segundo, California - US*


Después de la tormenta by Jaimito Cartero, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sunset Margarita Island*









Mintur.com.ve


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ile Maïre, France*


Sunset at Ile Maïre by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New York*


Sunset And The City by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santorini, Greece*


Sunset in Oia, Santorini by Apostolis Giontzis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lentjies Klip Beach, South Africa*

{EXPLORE January 24th, 2014 #22} Lentjies Klip Beach, Wilderness, Garden Route South Africa by swazileigh (sadly more off than on right now), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Northern Norway...*


Midnight sunset in Northern Norway form my bedroom by jungl thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Columbia River Gorge, Oregon*


Viento by Gary Randall, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Whalehead Rock, Oregon*


Whalehead Rock Sunset, Oregon by Beau Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portland, Oregon*


Portland, Oregon Skyline by Beau Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Sardinia, Italy*

The wind fighters by alexhris, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Somewhere in Algeria

Sunset beach by Pixor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SUNSET COSTA DA CAPARICA - PORTUGAL*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/luismarques/5669217793/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*isola slovenia sunset HDR*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicetomeetyou_muggia/5990531948/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*isola slovenia sunset HDR*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicetomeetyou_muggia/5990509804/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset Slovenja*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nicetomeetyou_muggia/5988054073/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest Sunset. Hungary*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/djbp/1472382748/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mam Tor Sunrise (different perspective). England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/djbp/7208466858/in/set-72157604058345869


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* looking out into Lake Malawi.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/djbp/5001811793/in/set-72157604058345869/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Path to a Sun. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/djbp/2279582839/in/set-72157604058345869/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose - Costa Rica*


San Jose, Costa Rica by DEARTH !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Davenport California – US*


Night Shooter - Hole in the Wall Beach, Santa Cruz, California by PatrickSmithPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viena (Austria)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/286206327


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


Sunset at Cabo da Roca Lighthouse, Sintra, Lisboa, Portugal by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonnenuntergang - Sunset. Austria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8058050451


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Kinabalu - Malaysia*


Sunset @ 3,272 meters above sea level by Jeremy-G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belle Tout, East Sussex - UK *


Belle Toute Sunset by GloriousRain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherlands*


Amsterdam summer sunset by Martijn N. van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite Valley California – US*


A Midwinter Night's Dream ~ Yosemite Valley by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canberra - Australia*


Old and New Parliament Houses at Sunset, Canberra, ACT, Australia by ILYA GENKIN / GENKIN.ORG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis, Minnesota - US*


Minneapolis Sunset I by Mazda6 (Tor), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wien - Sonnenuntergang (Vienna - Sunset)*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7977743771/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullbringusysla – Iceland *


Kleifarvatn by Jón Óskar., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonnenuntergang - Donauinsel. Austria*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7672521102/in/photostream/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Davenport California – US*


Splash - Hole in the wall Beach- Davenport, CA by JaveFoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse - France*


Reflected Light by Paul 'Tuna' Turner, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro*









noticias24.com


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Rio Ravi - Pakistan*









noticias24.com


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine are sunset views at the Philippines my country


*Fort San Pedro, Iloilo City*



Sundown [EXPLORED] by mambol, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila*



A Fable in Flames by jigs10orio, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila Bay*



Manila Bay Sunset by Asiacamera, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Boracay Island, Aklan*



Sunset by k0l0k0y, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cebu City*



Golden hour by Dadikool (My shots, my life..), on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Popůvky, Czech Republic*









Panoramio More photos by Csépe Zsolt


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Olympic National Park, Washington*


Memories of Summer by Michael Riffle, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Palouse, Washington*


Palouse Wet Sunset by janusz l, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vermont, USA*


Things look brighter in Vermont by paul+photos=moody, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lofoten islands, Norway*


Sunset in Lofoten, Norway by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*


Catchnig the sun. Bergen, Norway. by Paulius Bruzdeilynas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


Quito by David Munoz Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Eiffel & Sacré Coeur @ Sunset by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Angola Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sevencontinents/7467563674/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silhouette of baobab tree at sunset. Mussulo bay, Angola *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/6110324758/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Tundavala *

Taken on 11 March 2014 in Angola near Lubango Christo-Rei 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13721045524


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Tundavala *

Taken on 11 March 2014 in Angola near Lubango Christo-Rei 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13720540103


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, Angola Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tareq/8576174001/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Pfänder - Austria*


Between the clouds ............ Many thanks to all of you on flickr for explore!! (#26, 12.02.14) by ehutphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


sunset in Linz, tonemapped hdr by magrolino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinala - Romania*


[email protected] 2000 Sinaia telescaun by bagh33ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rila Lake - Bulgaria*


Rila lakes, Bulgaria by emil.rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Subic, Zambales, Philippines*



subic sunset by don sevilla, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Manila Bay Sunset, Philippines*



Manila Bay Sunset. by Dane Sigua, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Anilao, Philippines*



ANILAO by Gines.Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*La Union, Philippines*



People in La Union, Philippines by Joyce Briones, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*

City Farewells Another Day by mezuni, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Bali - viewed from the crater of Mt. Rinjani*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9917019055/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colourfull Sunset... *
Thessaloniki, Paralia.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15539634321/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pre-Typhoon Sunset. Japon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacobjjung/15518544816/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victor Harbor, Granite Island*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/moisseyev/15356095807/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Tramonto da Duino (Trieste)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/francesconetto/15356169360/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alba sull'Adriatico. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15348399777/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge Sunset Flare. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15530930625/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*
Playa Boca do Río (Carnota) A Coruña - SPAIN -*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15355664060/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Surf 
*Costa da Caparica, Portugal*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fernandodelfim/15205638199/in/pool-sun/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The young boy and the sea *
Mauritius Indian Ocean ...










https://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramicphoto-org/15354622509/in/pool-sun/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parinacota Volcano – Bolivia*


Parinacota_Volcano by Anna Gibiskys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London -UK*


London Tower Bridge by ONE DIGITAL EYE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork – Ireland *


Sunset in Cork, Ireland by AlecSkid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Sunset in Paris (Explored Sep. 26, 2012) by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chungará Lake - Chile*


Mágico atardecer - Lago Chungará by Adrian.cl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica, California – US*


Ferris in Fire by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San José - Costa Rica*


On the Balcony by fastarmaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Galapagos - Ecuador*


Sunset of the Galapagos by littlejessmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


VELVET OUTFIT by R a q u e l d e C a s t r o | Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annapolis, Maryland - US*










https://flic.kr/p/bBzNjN


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas, Rio Grande do Sul - Brazil* 


Chegando a noite... by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle de la Luna - Chile*


Valle de la luna - Chile by Auré from Paris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balatonszárszó, Hungary*










Panoramio More photos by Korcsog Rita


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Greenville, Maine*


Greenville, Maine - Moosehead by Greg from Maine, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset*

Lake Michigan Sunset by bobgarner6886, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sunrise in Ancona, Italy*









*Cyclonic Awakening* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*
*Sailing into Ancona, Italy at sunrise on the waves of Velebit mountains Bura wind, which originated on the Croatian side of the Adriatic sea*


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Juan, Washington*


San Juan Sunset by RyanManuel, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gran Canaria, Canary islands*


Punta Camello - Arucas (Gran Canaria) by David Hdez. , on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Paris, France*


Paris will always be Paris by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Borestone Mountain, Maine*


Borestone Mountain & Lake Onawa by Greg from Maine, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Onawa Trestle, Maine*


Onawa Trestle & Borestone by Greg from Maine, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Olympic National Park, Washington*


Weeds of the Sea by RyanManuel, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Miami, Florida*


Verizon iPhone by iCamPix.Net, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Fitz Roy, Argentina*


Towards Mount Fitz Roy in the sunset by Kenneth Back, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Derwentwater, Keswick, England*


DSC_0106-2 Sunsets and Snow by wilkie,j ( says NO to badger cull , on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Paracas, Peru*


Sunset at Paracas overlooking La Catedral, Peru by Kenneth Back, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stonetown, Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Sunset and kids swimming in Stonetown - Zanzibar - Tanzania by Christophe Paquignon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A canal in Bruges, Belgium at sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anguskirk/5869394230/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Culduie Sunset, Applecross 2014. England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/annie...iTT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sea of clouds. Taiwan*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pheng...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

so far...so close... 
*shot from Murifenua. Tahaa island . Polynnesia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/clich...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel, Paris, France *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anto1...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Watching the Autumn sun go down

*Esbjerg V, Esbjerg, Syddanmark*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blava...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*War Memorial at Northernhay gardens. England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuar...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiss Alps: Guest House Aescher-Wildkirchli*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kossi...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groß Aschen, Basse Saxe, Allemagne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blava...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caesar Creek State Park, Ohio, USA.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/98903...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yopal, Casanare - Colombia*


LLEGA LA NOCHE by RODOLFO VARGAS LEON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo - Egypt*


Sunset in Cairo from Al Azhar Garden by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Havana at Night by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro del Rio – Spain*


Castro, Espejo y el Sol poniente by Juan A. Bafalliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Folciano, Lombardia – Italy*


Lake Como at night by edwin van buuringen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Mordor by J.C_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz - Venezuela*


Belleza Oriental / Eastern Beauty by Pankcho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hatch Idaho – US*


Idaho by Dr. RawheaD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riva del Garda - Italy*


Sunset and Coastline by Robyn Hooz (away in UK), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Titicaca Lake - Bolivia*


isla del sol sunset by odlive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Napa River - Ecuador*



Sunset at Napo River, Amazon - Ecuador by Sigmundur Andresson (Thanks for 400.000+ views), on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

* Matiyure River Apure State - Venezuela*









@gregory_ruiz


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sunset over lake Siljan, Sweden*

Solnedgång över Siljan by huvmannen, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Cavtat, Croatia*









*Sunset rays, Cavtat, Croatia* by Bokeh & Travel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*









*After Sunset - Rovinj, Croatia* by L.u.n.e.x. on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









*Wish You Were Here?* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lake Strosjön, Jämtland County, Sweden*:

Rödön sunset by www.hamperium.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thor's Well, Oregon*


Thor's Well by Jun Bug, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from a cabin in Utah*


Valley of Fire by T Rekrap, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Parkhill, Ontario, Canada*


Sunset Over Dock by ThePhotoFactory.net, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Crescent, Washington*


Row by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*York Lake, Saskatchewan, Canada*


Saskatchewan Sunset 2900_13 by IanDMcGregor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*

[ON EXPLORE] 
Rome / 2014 / The Great Beauty #photography #rome #roma #italy by Donatello Trisolino, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Beannacharain, Scotland*


First Snow. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Ruthven, Scotland*


Rowing Nowhere ! by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Scotland*


Ness Fishing Boats. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Victoria, Australia*


A red and white lighthouse by rosaleaf, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emerald Bay State Park, California*


Awesome Mountain lake wallpaper by Infoway LLC - Website Development Company, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ardmalin, Donegal, Irlande*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronan...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whitehall, London. England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ramon...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Marajo Island _ Brazil*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12481...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moon Rise At Langstone Harbour . England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunse...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torna il sereno. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/50027...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forever Friends - Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricki...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/11271...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Esbjerg V, Esbjerg, Danmark*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blava...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versailles, Île-de-France, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/daisy...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sweden sunset 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefa...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Bang Sarae*

Na Chom Thian, Chon Buri, Thaïlande










https://www.flickr.com/photos/norse...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marshfield Station, New Hampshire - US *



Blowing snow at sunset by rightthewrong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sau Catalonia – Spain*


Puesta de Sol en Sau by Jose Luis Mieza Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Atardecer en el Foro Romano by CaRmEn C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitebridge, Scotland - UK*


Càrn Mhuinge by dougiebeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasto Nariño – Colombia*


Atardecer Volcan Galeras by César Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boyd’s Cove, Newfoundland - Canada*


Pingo-like Mounds by Spence D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jökulsárlón - Iceland*


Iceland 2014 - Jökulsárlón by clement127, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Ordaz - Venezuela*


Sky on fire // Cielo en Llamas by NeoGaboX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boise Idaho – US*


Boise Winter Sunset by Talo66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karatsu Shi – Japan*


Oura Rice Terraces by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gangtise Mountain Range - Tibet*


Rain of gold over the Gangtise Mountain Range, Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montecorone - Italy*


sunset Montecorone - ( zocca modena italy) _9733_ DVD 14 - (12.12.11) by masotti primo, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Šibenik, Croatia*









*A nice evening* by Ferencz Gábor on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pula, Croatia*









*Sunset over Uljanik* by Mato Anicic on *Panoramio*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

jose l. said:


> *Marshfield Station, New Hampshire - US *
> 
> 
> 
> Blowing snow at sunset by rightthewrong, on Flickr


Amazing place and amazing winter!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset in Winter*

Lake Michigan in Winter by Happyhiker4, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset*

Lake Michigan sunset by Standing Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*South Point Park, Miami, Florida*


Beach-Sunrise-South-Pointe-Park-Miami-Florida by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stuart Marina, Florida*


Sunset Over Stuart Marina Florida by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A beach in Malaysia*


Romantic sunset at the beach in Malaysia by epSos.de, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New York*


New York Sunset - HDR by jerryfergusonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Queen's Bath, Kauai, Hawaii*


Golden Falls - Queen's Bath, Kauai, Hawaii by PatrickSmithPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bedruthan, England*


Bedruthan Cornwall by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*River Clyde, Scotland*


Sunset on the Clyde by Murray McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Penang, Malaysia*


Crashing waves over sunset by ChR!s [email protected]!0t, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CL sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/moose...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto La Alcaidesa.Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/magos...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dreaming by the lake... *

Siemień, Lublin, Pologne










https://www.flickr.com/photos/piotr...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel, Place de la Concorde, Paris, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anto1...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Brighton, Wallasey, England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12547...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drakes Island, Wells, Maine. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/65039...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sweden Sunset 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefa...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset at Jinzaijiao salt fields. Taiwan*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pheng...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langstone, Havant, England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sunse...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aghory, Irlande du Nord, Royaume Uni*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alanh...TT-p8P8By-po2RaS-ppKVdB-p8rGpR-pnSyTS-ppET4R/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Landing in Stockholm, Sweden*:









Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassis, Provence Cote d’Azur - France*


Strange Day by marcovdz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Heidelberg - Cityscape and Rhein-Main Plain by Andy Brandl - www.PhotonMix.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over a Ross Sea - Antartic*



110208_SA_Penguins_Growlers_Sunset_006_7017 by Simon K Ager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monteombrano Emilia Romagna - Italy*


Alba chiara - Vasco Rossi - Montombraro - (zocca modena italy) _9068_ DVD 14 - ( 03.12.11 ) (2) by masotti primo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gisliflue, Aargau, Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14807624236/in/pool-sunrisesunset


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Some Coastal Magic- Sunrise at Huntington Beach...true California! USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/swazileigh/15577347302/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selnik, Varaždinska, Croatia*


Simply the Sky by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korčula, Croatia*


West from Korčula / Zapadno od Korčule by Vjekoslav1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagorje Ob Savi, Slovenia*


Dusk in Zagorje by agu²!, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alaska, USA*


Alaskan Sunset by Pat L.314, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming*


Oxbow Bend, Grand Tetons National Park, Wyoming by tojygeorge, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Chicago River Sunset by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Canyonlands National Park, Utah*


Canyonlands Winter by Chad Dutson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glacier National Park, Montana, USA*


sunset reflection by Eric 5D Mark III, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


Sunset over the Rhine by MauricioMoura.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Big sur, California*


Wind and Driftwood by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cinque Terre, Italy*


Pastel Skies by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Midway Ice Castle, Utah*


Ice Castles by David Swindler (ActionPhotoTours.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Evening Glow by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*La Pampa, Argentina*


Para ellos es su lugar. by Franco Rostan | Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mendoza, Argentina*


Embalse del Atuel by manticorebp, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*


City Lights by Rula Sibai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Severinsbrücke Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sixxseventyfive/15390399417/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz. France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nereaortegaphotography/15576427145/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brakel, Gueldre. Ntherlands*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wallywally115/14955570764/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul. Turkey*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15390332877/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Castle...Blue Mountains. Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14956019923/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar Tropicale, Bentung, Malaysia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stratman2/15267712762/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset*

*Air-to-air shoot heading south along the Colorado River.USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jay2boat/15389559759/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*small village near cologne. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mulleworld/9303751579/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Anahola, Kauai Island, Hawaii, USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/graceholegalbabe/15576938742/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*American Beach, Florida. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/heeney/15515330086/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troy Grove, Illinois - US*


Sunset Over Troy Grove by JayLev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tibshelf, England - UK*


Old Faithful by Moments In Time.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albuquerque, New México - US*











https://flic.kr/p/7KDk61


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Baltic Sea*










https://flic.kr/p/9tdZHT


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trapani - Italy*


Sunset in Trapani by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sommaroy - Norway*


Arctic Sunset by antonyspencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


THE ACROPOLIS ..... ATHENS GREECE by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baden-Wurttenberg - Germany*


Swabian Alb Sunset by Tom Draxler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


lady's last light by bytegirl24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Cherry sunset by Scapevision, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Croatia*









by Perinic D on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Punat, Croatia*









*11082014-200155.jpg* by christian instantart on *flickr*


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Tortuga Island - Venezuela*









facebook.com/IslaLaTortugaVe


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset*

Orange by gvlakers13, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Detroit*

Does this mean the golden age is returning to Detroit? by kmaz, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barcaldine, Queensland, Australia*



sunset - full moon rising over the gidgee scrub by Fat Burns (mostly off - gone bush), on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Sydney, Australia*



J E W E L by Mark B. Imagery ©, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Wanda Beach, Sydney, Australia*



Falling Apart at Wanda by alexkess, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brisbane, Australia*



Brisbane city sunset before Riverfire 2014 by v.pisapati, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Brisbane, Australia*



A Night At The Cricket by JohnMGordon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Perth, Australia*



fabric of dreams by Darkelf Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Lake Kawaguchiko - Yamanashi, Japan*


Lake Kawaguchiko Sunset by Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Lake Kawaguchiko - Yamanashi, Japan*


Lake Kawaguchiko by Kwanchai Khammuean​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zonsondergang in Harlingen op zondag 19 oktober 2014. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sidneyportier/15389501817/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Staithes Sunset. England*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sandjphotography/15576030835/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sellia Marina. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/francescobros/15562049211/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nevada/California, United States*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15572878731/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Invercoe, Écosse, Royaume Uni*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14091318739/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kittitian Hill...Basse Terre*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/reckedphotography/14948153033/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Idaho Sunset *

Sunset just outside of Boise. USA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/reckedphotography/14848922532/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A long exposure looking towards St Michaels Mount. FR*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/t_j_p/15573034811/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sunrise Sossusvlei 
*Namibia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cbloem/15303603227/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jökulsárlón, Iceland*


Jökulsárlón Iceberg Beach by Aaron_Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sandia Mountains, New Mexico*


New Mexico Mountain Sunset by Mark Coggins, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Juneau, Alaska*


Sunset over Juneau! by Wishard of Oz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alaska...*


Setting sun over Alaska - on Explore - 444 by Len Radin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


London Light by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tórshavn - Faroe Islands*

Tórshavn - Faroe Islands by Jákup, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wreck beach, Australia*


Wrecked Coast by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Twelve Apostles, Australia*


Kissed by light by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts in this page are photos of sunset in Canada


*English Bay, West End, Vancouver, British Columbia*



Sunset at English Bay (_K3_7491) by [Rossco]:[www.rgstrachan.com], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Grand Beach, Manitoba*



-25 Freezing Sunset by Nelepl, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Riel, St. Albert, Alberta*



Canola by the Road by WherezJeff, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa*



Ottawa Sunset by xptp, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa*



Sunset by xptp, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ottawa River*



Sailing on the Ottawa River by Marek Urban Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*










https://flic.kr/p/5tsqFy


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austmannsdalur - Iceland*


Austmannsdalur by hó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acorn Industrial, Oakland – US*


And We Talked About Our Childhood by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serengeti - Tanzania*


Sunrise above Serengeti by Paka Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tel-Aviv - Israel*


Natural lamp by Ran Z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beirut - Lebanon*


BLOOD OF BEIRUT by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Bay View at sunrise from the S.C.A. Trail , Golden ... USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15571818581/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Skopje, Macedonia*

Akoma mia kunia by martinmartinov, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*The following photos of mine show Sunset views of Manila, Philippines*



Sa Dalampasigan by steadfast1898, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^



The Light Of God by Tomasito.!, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^





Jump by keithcabillon, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^



Sunset over Metro Manila by Taralets!, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^


high by jec mate, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Moscow - Russia*


first photos from 5D mark III by maxplx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corrubedo - Spain*


Esperando el relevo by braix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Janghwari – Kanghwado - South Korea*


Janghwari - Kanghwado, Korea by johnsteelephoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


and the world turned black... by Crazy Ivory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravenna - Italy*


Smoky dune by aperture value, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Persepolis griffins at twilight, Persepolis terrace, Province of Fars - Iran*


Twilight griffins by dynamosquito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seaton, Tennessee - US*



Hazy Sunrise in the Smokies by dfikar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gwangju - South Korea*


South Korea's Formula 1 Track @ Dawn by k.kazantzoglou Life is full of surprises!!! , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia *


Putra Mosque: Surreal by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khabarovsk - Russia*


Flood survivor by Sveta_leo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ashraf -Iran*


Photo of Camp Ashraf 126 by camp_ashraf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha - Qatar*


Doha Sunset by MR.MOBE, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Umag, Croatia*









*Cross in the sunset* by Show In My Eyes on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kutina, Croatia*









*Dusk in backyard* by Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rockley Common - New Forest by Christopher Pope Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Gulf Breeze, Florida, USA*

Evening Setting Sun Oriole Beach Boat Ramp by Stuart Schaefer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The sun setting over the Niagara Escarpment in Burlinton, Ontario, Canada*

Escarpment Sunset by Freaktography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Southfield Michigan, USA*


Fall sun setting by aaronkingwish, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Na vakarau dua na draki ca by ilya.emelyanov, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Miami, Florida*

Miami by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bali, Indonesia*


2 Tanah Lot 2 by Michael Matti, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Tower Sunset by HanMoulton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago*


78 Chicago Skyline from Navy Pier 2 by Michael Matti, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Piha Beach, New Zealand*


51 Piha Beach Sunset 2 by Michael Matti, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington*


The Waterfront in Seattle with the Ferris Wheel by Michael Matti by Michael Matti, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port of Edmonds, Washington*

35 Edmonds Boat Harbor by Michael Matti, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dubai*


Dubai Sunset by the_dead_pixel, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Anse Source d'Argent, Seychelles*


Sunset over Anse Source d'Argent - La Digue Seychelles by lathuy, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine are Sunset views at Spain


*Punta Umbria, Andalusia, Spain*



Sunset @ Punta Umbría (Huelva), Spain by CrashSunRay2013, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Barrio Pueblo Nuevo-Ventas, Madrid, Madrid
*


Madrid sunset by cuellar, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Carrascal Del Rio, Castille and Leon, Spain*



Panorámica Hoces del Duratón by j.martinez76, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Peñasco - Mexico*


Tidepool Sunset by Saguaro Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland *


Sunset at Krakow by VladimirRS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando, Florida - US*


Transportation Tuesday - Serene Sunset (Explored) by Christian Lambert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Dunes National Park, Colorado - US*


Magical Moment at the Great Sand Dunes National Park by JusDaFax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iztacihuatl Volcano - Mexico*


Iztacihuatl Volcano by Adam Hayder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaguey - Cuba*


sunset by mattjfleet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tololo Mountain - Chile*


Sunrise at Cerro Tololo by Alex Tudorica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


The Boston Skyline at sunset from Malone Park in Chelsea - November 2013 [EXPLORED] by BillDamon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albuquerque, New Mexico - US*


tonight's sunset at 10,685 feet by davidteter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset landing on Warsaw Airport - Poland*










https://flic.kr/p/6Bp8qP


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maiga Island - Malaysia*


Maiga Island by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villeneuve - Switzerland*


Sunset by francey71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaguey - Cuba*


Foggie Sunset by Levi Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sunset in Matala, south Crete, Crete*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia*

Angkor Wat, Siem Reap, Cambodia :: HDR by :: Artie | Photography ::, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Battambang Province, Cambodia*

Sunset-Over-Small-Village-in-Battambang-Cambodia by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ek Phnom Temple, Battambang Province, Cambodia*

Sunset Cambodia Temple Battambang by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Battambang Province, Cambodia*

Sunset Over Rice Fields Battambang Cambodia by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Battambang Province, Cambodia*

Cambodian-Rice-Field-During-Sunset-in-Battambang by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete,Greece*








my shot


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show sunset views of Qatar



Sunset @ doha ,Qatar by tentestom, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Doha by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Doha by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Next are sunset views of Israel


*Dead Sea*



Dead Sea by Dan Josephson, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Negev*



Atardecer en el Neguev - Sunset in the Negev by Saul Tevelez, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tel Aviv*



Tel Aviv Beach Sunset by mrubenstein01, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

* Jerusalem*



Jerusalem by JustME_15, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Senja-Norway*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15387193530/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monmouth Beach, NJ. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/officegeek/14953074314/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Populus euphratica in Ejina, Inner Mongolia (胡杨林，额济纳)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15546337941/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karst Mountains, Yangshuo, China*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15387184919/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Dordogne *

As viewed from Domme in the south west of France.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ukseagull/15357696338/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tampa Bay. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/activemama/15403237531/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broadstairs sunrise on the horizon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15549947306/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mediterranean sunrise*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/naxbcn/14953458393/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piombino, La Toscane, Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcopetroiphotographer/14952892144/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Calbuco Volcano, right beside Osorno volcano. Los Lagos, Chile*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14953339503/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broadstairs, Angleterre, Royaume Uni*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15570862471/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Little Cottonwood Canyon, Utah*


Little Cottonwood Canyon at Sunset by Spazoto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show Sunset views at Mongolia


*Dornogovi*


Ive got Wind by piertro3, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sunset in Mongolia by Kevin Carroll, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Silhouette of Mongolia 1 by automidori, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sky Colors - Twilight's Golden Mist by Kilo 66 (Over 3 Million Views & Counting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Khatgal harbour, Khuvsgul lake*




Sunrise at Khatgal by Tamir.Glz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tsagaan Bulag, Khuvsgul*




Tsagaan Bulag, Khuvsgul by Erdenebulgan.B, on Flickr​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One day whit my clover...Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14927898664/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sunset... 
*Porto. Portugal*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/annp/15387445017/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/enzowen/15387780130/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/enzowen/15386790959/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Luxor *
Sunrise in Luxor (Egypt)
, seen from a hot air balloon










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15572895072/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Luxor *
Sunrise in Luxor (Egypt), seen from a hot air balloon










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15385898608/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Valley of the gods...

Thapathali, Katmandou










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anand_balaji/15549265766/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Namma Metro..
*
Yesvantpur, Bangalore, Karnataka*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sriramvenk/15503221541/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset around 11 pm, west Iceland.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremie_freiburger/15379865548/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15570073411/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhodope mountains , Balkan. Bulgaria/Grece*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/imadzharov/15386459418/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Lake, Hangzhou - China*










https://flic.kr/p/mDXbaS


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agia Napa - Cyprus*


Cavo Greco Sunset by Constantinos Kouloumbris, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal* 


Never-ending bridge by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Miami - USA*









By Ismael Cala


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Canada*

Sunset Lac Boivin - Explore by MaxGag, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Sausalito, California, USA*

murray circle by otgpics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*San Francisco, USA*

Sunset at Treasure Island by ImageniCA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*San Francisco, USA*

Gold Rush @ Marshall Beach by rayman102, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*San Francisco, USA*

The Setting Sun over San Francisco, California_cr by emmanuelracaud, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

**Sunset At The Dock**

*Gulf Breeze, Florida. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartonline/15386933990/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida, USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15572569075/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at...Wilmington, North Carolina. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe_ledent/15386543527/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soldiers Beach . Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/courtmat/15548848226/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This Coast Guard boat travels down Middle River under some great sunset lighting. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kjkmep/15573370162/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Cheung Chau *

Taken from Harbout in Cheung Chau, Mid October 2014. Hong Kong. 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15386226737/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tellaro...Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/methariorn78/15544474302/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkton, Saskatchewan, Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ian_mcgregor/15386455970/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight*

Saint-Émilion, Aquitaine, France










https://www.flickr.com/photos/popiart/15376071397/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Maasvlakte. Holland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kc0183/15548236186/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosham, England - UK*


Flying Into The Sunset by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cooper Square, Phoenix, Arizona*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimhankey/15569462665/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier National Park. Sunrise at the lodge. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15457085261/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj sunset, Croatia*


Rovinj sunset by Photos ludiques, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Egg 西方彩蛋* *. China* 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/corker888/15383283498/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the Bay. USA*

Sturgeon Bay, Wisconsin
Door County










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14258216581/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Eau Pleine Flowage *

Mosinee, Wisconsin. US










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14333049756/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tahara-shi, Aichi Prefecture, Japon*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/szk_a/15545664246/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ohio River Bridge Sunrise. US*
Ohio River Bridge Sunrise, Marietta, OH










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmyemmery/15496542042/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ohio River Sunrise, Marietta, OH. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmyemmery/15310241988/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The SS Palo Alto at Seacliff State Beach, CA . USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15569967152/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Downtown Boston Skyline and Suburbs with Tobin Bridge and Fall Color, Waitts Mountain Malden Massachusetts USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gregdubois/15544401616/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Austin, Texas, USA*

East Austin Sunset by GotchaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Grand Canyon, USA*

Horseshoe Bend at Sunset by rich_rogero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spain*

Along City Walls by Patberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Rochford golf course, UK*

Rochford golf course sunset (Explored 28/10/14) by Virgo Block, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dallas, USA*

Elm st., Downtown Dallas by JosephHaubert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Scotland*

Sunset and Light trails by mrgu82, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Central Java, Indonesia*

Candi Prambanan by Sino Ng, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fort Lauderdale, Florida*


Fort Lauderdale Sunset Over Waterway by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dyrhólaey*



Dyrhólaey by Halldor Ingi, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Fjallsarlon
*


Fjallsarlon sunset by G.V Photographie, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Midnight sun, Iceland*



Midnight sun 28 June 2014 by raudkollur, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*




Beautiful moment .. by Gulli Vals, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Iceland*



Iceland-2014-3349 by viktor_viktor, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Reynisdrangar*



Reynisdrangar-141004_MG_3298.jpg by Jokull, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar, Croatia*


*Sunset in Hvar* by Giovanni kiace on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split, Croatia*









*Sunset at sea in Split, Croatia* by sgmerle on *flickr*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hawaii, USA
*
20141028_Hawaii385 by bob.greenup, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hawaii, USA*

20141025_Hawaii_094 by bob.greenup, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brasov - Sunset, Romania*


Brasov - Sunset by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timisoara - King Charles I Boulevard, Romania*


Timisoara - King Charles I Boulevard by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timisoara, Romania*


Timisoara - Iosefin district by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timisoara - Bega Canal at sunset*


Timisoara - Bega Canal at sunset by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague at sunset, Czech Republic*



Prague at sunset (Ego sum lux mundi) by Antonius Plaian, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ridgeway, Colorado*


Dallas Divide Sunset by Michael_Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boqueron, Puerto rico*


Club Nautico de Boqueron, Puerto rico by Louis O'Halloran, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Bradan reservoir, UK*


Loch Bradan by JoeHolland86, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado*


Rocky Mountain Sunset by ai2160, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agüaro Guariquito Nacional Park - Venezuela*



Ocaso by Asier Azpiritxaga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fakahatchee, Florida – US*


Everglades dream by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mussulo Bay - Angola*


[EN] - Silhouettes of baobab trees at sunset. Mussulo bay, Angola | [PT] - Silhuetas de imbondeiro ao por-do-sol. Mussulo, Angola. License at www.angolaimagebank.com by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima National Park - Venezuela*


atardece en Mochima ... by alvaro blanco y, on Flickr Mochima National Park Venezuela


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


atardecer en Quito by rafa2010, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Farewell by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saldaña, Palencia - Spain*


De la neige en été by Borja Barba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munchique - Colombia*


Atardecer en Munchique by Carlos Andrés Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assisi - Italy*


twilight by Lollo [neon], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Colombia, Aragua – Venezuela*


Palmeras de Ocaso by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petén - Guatemala*


IMG-GUA040-AHL © Manuel Cabrera - All Rights Reserved by manuel cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Los colores del atardecer by robertomd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lajes do Pico Acores – Portugal*


Almost dark..... by © pedrosilva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manapouri Lake - New Zealand*


Atardecer en el lago Manapouri by Replansky & Ciwl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tessellated Pavement, Tasmania - Australia*


Tasmania by actaacta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cozumel - Mexico *


COZUMEL AtARdECER... by pakalwaters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hobart - Australia*


In a Different Light by nauticalnancy - sailing OZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamapa, Florida - US*


Tampa After Sunset by Photomatt28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio - Chile*


apocalíptico by FelipeMalhue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul, sunset by antonchemist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiedra, Valladolid - Spain*


MEDIEVAL CASTLES: TIEDRA (VALLADOLID) by castillerozaldívar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mikonoa - Greece*


Mykonos Sunset by arka76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Champagne-Ardenne - France*


¿Son azar esas gotas? by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife, Canary Island - Spain*


Otra toma del ocaso... by Mr. Petah 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


Awesome sunset by tampurio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Molinos Cantabria - Spain*



5 minutos tarde!!! by www.josemiguelmartinez.es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boracay - Philippine *


IMG_0432 by eebling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong - China*


2013-04-02-2524 sunset 日落時分，彩霞滿天 by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Summer fog sunset colors - Fog city San Francisco by davidyuweb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Berwick, Scotland - UK*


The Signs are all there... by scott masterton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castiello Asturias -Spain*











https://flic.kr/p/bb7nrr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


Sunset in the middle of Arc de Triomphe in the 1st august 2011 taken from Rond Point des Champs-Elysées. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota – Colombia*


Sencillamente otro Atardecer más en la Ciudad by Gabo Fotógrafo Demente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfu - Greece*


Corfu sunset by Jan Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest - Romania*


Orange sunset at the lake by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio, Umbria - Italy*


Tramonto a Castelluccio by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acacus - Libya*










https://flic.kr/p/4qXCpG


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

giraffa by renato terrevazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Uppsala, Sweden*


Cathedral Stream Sunset by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Cala Pira by Matteo Tidili Meteorologist, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Elm Hill, Stockholm*


Suns of Elm Hill by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Corsica, France*


Corsican Sunset by Jean-Michel Raggioli, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Anse Lazio, Seychelles*


Anse Lazio by eva_niencke, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Poland...*


Memories of summer... by Fil Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


All journeys end up in the same place, home by d.wilesmith, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*Yaque Beach - Margarita Island - Venezuela*









Noticias24.com


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*York Lake, Saskatchewan, Canada*


Saskatchewan Sunset 2900_13 by IanDMcGregor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*


I ♥ Norway by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## JGOTOPO_SVCR (Dec 8, 2012)

*National Park Kaziranga, India*









EFE


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Norway*


Stillhet by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vesterøy, Norway*


Papperhavn by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Denmark*


Old little belt bridge by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Skjeberg, Norway*


Skjeberg, Norway. by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hvaler islands, Norway*


A view for two by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Every end is a new beginning. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sapna_reddy/15502287430/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset View From Sundial Plaza. South Loop, Chicago, Illinois. US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5604249823/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*central park fall. manhattan #newyork.US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/aurel...UN-puKAHP-oQfN6u-puACVH-puFTK3-pLE53v-pv7h6M/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California suns. us *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15067312134/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lakemoor, Illinois. US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5575223099/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mccullom Lake, Illinois, US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5569379227/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breaking News!!! Giant Lizard Terrorizing the City of Chicago!!! US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5566901340/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avanos, Nevşehir, Turquie*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15543881476/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castillo de Montjuich, Barcelona. Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/albertpuiggros/14946689224/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the village of Epfig in Alsace, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15543600806/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Eagle Mountain Lake near Fort Worth, Texas, USA
*








by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Azores. Portugal*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hjsimages/15564374751/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


*Sunset in Rovinj-Croatia* by KUxFoFo1 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


*IMG_6158* by KUxFoFo1 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Silba island, Croatia*









*Island Silba, Croatia* by Marian Lemke on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountainside in Golden Dusk. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/edsuom/15295686880/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown, Huntington Beach, California. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tongho58/15380153379/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huntington Beach, California. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tongho58/15381151830/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whitby Harbour after a storm. UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/timmb15/14946678603/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aubigny-sur-Nère*

Commune, France










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15380185329/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun rise in Turkey*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15379909799/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noosa Main beach, Queensland - Australia*











https://flic.kr/p/95MLcb


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South- Eastern - Poland*


Warm Sunset by Prajzner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lines of symmetry[Getty Images] by Nick Brundle - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Big Island, Hawaii - US*


Sunset Mauna Kea, Big Island, Hawaii by Julie Thurston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coast Range, California - US*


Sunset over the 92 by kern.justin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lee Vining, California - US*


Summer Sunset by Cat Connor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Invergordon, Scotland - UK*


Black Gold by Chris Sharratt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Sérvant - France*



Sunset In Saint-Sérvan by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Long time without using flickr!!!!! :[Xplored] by sippay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevastopol - Crimea*


Black Sea Sunset by Orion Alexis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Royal Park, London - UK*










https://flic.kr/p/h1vGjW


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunset by dagni_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tijuana - Mexico*


Atardecer en Tijuana_003 by robram, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bariloche Argentina*


Foto nocturna de Bariloche by Mariano Srur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iquique - Chile*



Frio atardecer . by @maurourrutia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Refugio de Linza, Aragon - Spain*


EBM-Atardecer-Larra-Belagua by EBMFOTO - Eduardo Blanco Mendizabal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choroni, Aragua - Venezuela*


Atardecer en Choroni, Venezuela. by Richal Azuarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veraguas - Panama*



© hampaw DSC01913-062 HDR by hampaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Benito, Peten - Guatemala*


Es tarde ya by Erick Aldana - Fotografia social y artistica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxapampa - Peru*


Camino a Mordor by J.Maza, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hellevoetsluis Harbor, The Netherlands*


Harbour Hellevoetsluis by huisjeboompjehondje, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bar Harbor, Maine, US*


Shore Path | Bar Harbor, ME by chiemadeloso, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boracay beach, Philippines*

Boracay beach, sunset. by robert_sdennis11, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Alexandrina, New Zealand*


Fisherman's Golden Opportunity by Fernandez Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lagoa de Óbidos, Portugal*


Lagoa de Óbidos I by ClaudioAndre, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Wanaka, New Zealand*


Lake Wanaka, A Bench With A View by leoweitze, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Singapore Sunset by akosihub, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Balmoral, New South Wales, New Zealand*


balmoral_morning_glow by leoweitze, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lord Howe island, Australia*


Sunrise on Blinky's by Hunter's Image Store, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Dee, Scotland*


Sunset on loch Dee by Mark McKie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jordan Pond, Maine, US*


Jordan Pond Sunrise by miketaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in New Zealand*


Sunrise At Sumner 2 by Fernandez Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Queenstown, New Zealand*


Queenstown Sunrise by Fernandez Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cadillac Mountain, Maine, US*


Cadillac Mountain by miketaylorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Another one in Maine, US*


Aziscohos Sunset 2014 by gyatso2, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunrise in Scotland*


Morning has broken by Mark McKie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The isle of Mull, Scotland*


Ronja Skye September 2010 by dunard54, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Sunset traffic by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cinque Terre, Italy*


Cinque Terre Sunset by frasse21, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Beautiful Swan-set...Mccullom Lake, Illinois, US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5557441356/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Briac-sur-Mer, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/greglebreton-photography/15647540662/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Phare de Ploumanac'h, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/greglebreton-photography/15460075189/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mccullom Lake, Illinois,US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5530283019/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mchenry Shores, Mchenry, Illinois. US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5527491741/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cityfront Center, Chicago, Illinois. US*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5524645144/in/photostream/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Crveni Split by Damir B. - Real estate photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Supetar, Croatia*


Supetar by Damir B. - Real estate photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sun rays in the sunset, Split, Croatia*


Sun rays in the sunset by Damir B. - Real estate photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milna, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


P1110892 by Davor Curić, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sw23ct/15442388187/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burnham Sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14945707834/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camels on Cable Beach. Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marianweiler/7341102202/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Santa Monica Pier, USA*

Sunset @ Santa Monica Pier by powell_dan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tetons, Autumn sunrise.USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15380307477/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mediterráneo. Spain*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gcerlu/14945901873/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Greek Orthodox Church, TN, USA*

DSC_0129 by kevinleereed, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Świdnik, Poland*

Sunset by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Yachats, Oregon, USA*

Thor's Well by West Leigh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Berlin, Germany*

Sunset at Berlin-Mitte by R.Kuchenbecker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lilienstein, Saxe...Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/derliebewolf/15541738106/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*London, England*

Dramatic sunset by P-Zilla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Germany*

Sunset Hill "Achalm" by Tom Draxler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on a beach near San Simeon, CA...USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15542209826/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Colorado*


Steamboat Sunsets by jtimblin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Snæfellsjökull, Iceland*


Sunset at Snæfellsjökull by nurdug2010, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Louvre, Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Cologne, Germany*


Cologne Sunset by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Paris, France*


Sunset over Paris. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bariloche, Argentina*


Atardecer en Bariloche by pablocba, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Ukraine, Kiev. Kievo-Pecherskata lavra orthodox monstery, sunset. by lights2008, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Singapore*

Sunset @ Changi Beach Walk by cxianwei, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nando_ros said:


> Melbourne_sunset by antonijevicd, on Flickr


Nice pic,lived in Melbourne for a few years.Love the city.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*


Rome by Stavros.A, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hammersmith, England*


Sunset in Hammersmith by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Koh Phi Phi, Thailand*


Koh Phi Phi, sunset 2 by Julie. D, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Vauxhall by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Harpswell, Maine, US*


Fire in the Sky by BenjaminMWilliamson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15385331570/in/pool-thebeautyoffrance/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en Pasos Malos *

Sierras de San Luis (Argentina)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14745832662/in/pool-argentina_argentine_argentinien/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejandraquero2/15660211686/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ventura Pier Flag. California sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15498088188/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco 2014. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maverick0516/15266480050/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco 2014. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/maverick0516/14997801049/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show sunset views of New Zealand


*Tasman Sea, South Island*


New Zealand Sunset V1 by Mike Filippoff, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pakarae, Gisborne*



Sunset, East Cape, New Zealand by Andrew Mc, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Auckland*



There IS a god of photography after all.....! by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Raumati Beach, Wellington*



31.05.2014 | 16:46 by m+m+t, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Owhiro Bay, Wellington*



Sunset, Owhiro Bay, Wellington. by metservice.nz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Andersons Bay, Dunedin*




The end of the day - Andersons Bay, Dunedin, New Zealand by paulusthebrit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Wanaka*




Lake Wanaka, A Bench With A View by leoweitze, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Round Lake, Illinois. USA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5411471153/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lake Wakatipu*



Lake Wakatipu Sunset by leoweitze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Three Sisters, Katoomba, New South Wales, Australia*



Three Sisters, Katoomba by leoweitze, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Millers Point, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*




observatory_hill_sunset-4 by leoweitze, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Hour of Horse Shoe Bend. California. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pung481/15493306169/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antelope Slot Canyon. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pung481/15493310079/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/pung481/15680776232/in/pool-beautifulca/

.........


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonnenuntergang - sunset. Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sabineausl/15379899897/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ashbridges Bay, Toronto. Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilostuff27/15379383129/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kadewegirl/15566682452/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundown *

Üllő, Hungary | 2014










https://www.flickr.com/photos/csigaphoto/14945770173/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset, Deogarh Mahal/Rajasthan/India*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15566787862/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Seychelles*


Seychelles by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mauritius*


Sunset Mauritius by panoramicphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Canyonlands National Park, Utah, US*


Tortured Dusk by Jeff Stamer (Firefallphotography.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mackerel Cove, Maine*


Mackerel Cove by BenjaminMWilliamson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Iceland...*


Land of the midnight sun by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pokhara, Nepal*


Sunset over Phewa Tal by schmenz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Cape Town by Zeeyolq Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maine*


Maine Sunset by BenjaminMWilliamson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


"The Great Gig in the Sky"[Getty Images] by Nick Brundle - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Golden sunrise over Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Face Rock - Bandon Beach, Oregon 
Face Rock at Sunrise. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dwfphoto/11896947404/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Golden Sunset 

*Sunset at Seal Rocks, Oregon. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dwfphoto/12446363494/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thor's Well. Oregon. USA*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/heath...DNH-pRcLk4-pRtfR3-oUksES-pP3aNU-pyEa9h-pQSpvX


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crater Lake. US*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/66422...NH-pRcLk4-pRtfR3-oUksES-pP3aNU-pyEa9h-pQSpvX/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northwest, Huntington Beach, California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingbolsachica/14976642948/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beauty of sunset*

Northwest, Huntington Beach, CaliforniA. USA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingbolsachica/14754145369/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hihn Park, Capitola, CA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15491408510/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Sunset*

Mchenry Shores, Mchenry, Illinois










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5355981524/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Here's a shot from the Griffith Observatory taken a few days ago. Best view in *L.A *for those who want to visit










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tassanee28/15676025765/in/pool-beautifulca/

......


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Mary Sunset.florida*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15483982369/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dreamy Sunset,Alborz Mountains-Tochal,Tehran,Iran*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14944509144/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sunset The Rhine River 

*Mannheim/Germany *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcogphotography/14945309543/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight Beach Runner. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/urban-integration/14919065916/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Livermore Valley. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/urban-integration/12249517414/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petersburg, Florida. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/urban-integration/12247072294/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Dramont, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15379683210/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lilienstein, Switzerland*



Lilienstein 01 - from Papststein by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Bohemian Switzerland National Park, Czech Republic*



--Bohemian Shadows-- by Marek Kijevsky, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*



By River Limmat No. 7 by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Somewhere in Canton of Valais, Switzerland*



Un matin en Valais by Valentin le luron, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gemeinde Kirnitzschtal, Saxony, Germany*



View from Kuhstall 03 by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Matterhorn, Switzerland*



The Fiery Matterhorn by Sarahlouise2508, on Flickr

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Flumserberg, Switzerland*



Churfirsten by scubaluna, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taichung City - Taiwan*


after burning by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tintern, Wexford - Ireland*


MV Portlairge | Saltmines, CO Wexford by Mark Desmond Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC – US*


Sunset over Snow-Covered Roofs by clif_burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Humelgen - Netherland*


Good Times Inc. by Peter Daems, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle, Oregon - US*


Sunset from West Seattle by Fresnatic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siansi - Taiwan*


the road to burning sky by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borneo - Malaysia*


burning sky.. by SaturatedEyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Lake Wakatipu, New Zealand*

Sun setting over Lake Wakatipu by Kiwi Tom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Raglan, New Zealand*

Sunset over Raglan by Kiwi Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Uluwatu Sunset & Kecak Dance*
Bali - Indonesia

Kecak Dance by murtanto, on Flickr

Uluwatu Sunset Dance by Jokoleo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon - لبنان by Ashraf Khunduqji, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fishing at sunset - Anfeh, Lebanon by M. Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Monastery and Mystery by thomyneel (Pierre -Thomas), on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

In the Still of Dusk by Rita Makhoul (Rampurple), on Flickr

Mt Lebanon


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

the following posts of mine show sunset views at the Sahara Desert in Africa



*Tunisia area*



Sunset over the Sahara by ScottGorman79, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Erg Chebbi, Morocco*



Saharan Sunset by Tannachy, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mhamid, Souss-Massa-Draa, Morocco area*




Sahara #4 by Matteo Allegro [www.matteoallegro.com], on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Awbari, Libya area*



Sahara Sunset by © Libyan Soup, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Adrouine, Meknes-Tafilalet, Morocco area*




Sand dunes at sunset by Kingpoby, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Algeria area*



Morning trek leaving the camp in the sahara desert by jeromecourtial, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

No me cabe duda que tú hubieras sido el fotógrafo de la silueta. by Victoria.....a secas., on Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beautiful Sunset in Pigeon Rocks, Beirut, Lebanon by Ruchwa Rodborne, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Mt. Rinjani National Park*
West Nusa Tenggara - Indonesia

Rinjani shadow by nicolas.bremard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kudo88/5400614869/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau Bridge @ Sunset *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/clicnpic/4333458103/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau casinos at sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7048395787/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Three Peaks of lavaredo - Italy*


The three peaks of Lavaredo by Weisimel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arlington Texas - US*


Sunset at the Stadium by Ian Aberle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bucharest, Romania*


Just an orange light by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bucharest, Romania II*


Sunset by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aksu, Turkey*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balatonakarattya, Veszprém county, Hungary*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balatonakarattya, Hungary II*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taita-Taveta County, Kenya*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kajiado, Kenya*










Panoramio More photos by Albányai Mária


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Sunset - Vancouver - Canada by Tathi Sobroza, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wales, UK*


Crashing Down by jamesheard, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Calton Hill, Scotland*


Calton Hill by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dominican Republic*


Atardecer Dominicus by sandra garip, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Halong Bay, Vietnam*


Halong Bay by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Haad Chao Phao beach, Ko Phangan, Thailand*


Haad Chao Phao beach, sunset by Julie. D, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*River Avon, England*


River Avon Sunset by jactoll, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Summer sun by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil*


Atardecer en Arpoador by Luis Tejero, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gentofte Lake, Denmark*


Solnedgang over Gentofte Sø by Michael.DK, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Lifting the sun by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Kawah Ijen National Park*
East Java - Indonesia

THE PANORAMA OF IDJEN by ManButur PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Golden sunrise over Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Downtown*
Yogyakarta - Indonesia

TourtheWonder Media Upload by TOUR THE WONDER, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

more from Long Beach,NY


Sunset along the Long Beach Boardwalk by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia*









*by me.*


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hidden Gold by vartkesn, on Flickr

Jounieh Bay Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Clouds by vartkesn, on Flickr

Beirut


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*New York City, USA*

Manhattan by varjagg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Downtown Disney, Florida, USA*

Sunset Flight by Scottwdw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Disney World Epcot, FL, USA*

Disney World Epcot by AXDesigner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* San Diego, California, USA*

Silence of the dusk... by KaushikChowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dana Point, CA, USA*

Blue harbor under an orange sky by richd77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Davenport Beach in Northern California, USA.*

Davenport Crack Sunset by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Washington, USA.*

Long Long Way by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Washington, USA.*

A Pacific Northwest Crush: A Dramatic Sunset (Part 27): An Attractive Crush (In Technicolor) by Pacific NW / Nor Cal Surveyor (500K+ Thanks!!), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juangriego Bay – Venezuela*


Atardecer / Sunset by Laura Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D’Orcia - Italy*


Evening mood in Val d'Orcia by Giuseppe Toscano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zapatoca - Colombia*


Cañón del Chicamocha, Colombia by RoryO'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fishing in Maracaibo Lake - Venezuela*


Pescador de Atardeceres by Alan Puentes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarve - Portugal*


Sunset in Alvor , Algarve , Portugal by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sundance Newcastle - Australia*


Volcanic Clouds by ibbyhusseini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit – US*


low sky sunrise by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Bordeaux by Night-4.jpg by VUDELA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Suwayrah - Morocco*


“Je pleure un peu...” by cafard cosmique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adur District, England - UK*


Lancing College 27.10.2014 by CNThings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan - China*


_80691 Kaleidoscope de couleurs by ichauvel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baratti - Italy*


Sunset in Baratti by BUNDY PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul - Turkey*


Sunset in Istanbul by Beum Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over Aston Clinton, England - UK*


cloud dancer ~ light prancer by algo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selva Di Cadore, Veneto - Italy*


The power of light by Dora Joey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


~ Paris se prépare pour la nuit ~ as Paris prepares itself for night ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ica - Peru*


Ciao Desert ! by Tibo Willson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Djenne - Mali*


Coucher de soleil sur Djenné by hubertguyon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rabat - Morocco* 


Lighthouse and the Colorful Sky by Beum Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birstonas - Lithuania*


The Winter sunset by Lukjonis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle – US*










https://flic.kr/p/cwAAVd


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hawaii*

The Calm Before The Storm by FromHereOnIn.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Hawaii*

Sunset on the water, Hawaii #EarthPix Photography by @JonavanCrail by mickeyb336, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maine, US*


Beautiful Light by BenjaminMWilliamson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*


Railyard in Montreal-east by vincent boisvert, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Lawrence River, Quebec*


Canadian Sunset by rileyames1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Charles river, Boston, MA, US*


smokey water by jeff tamagini, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Royal Canal, Dublin, Ireland*


Sunset on the royal canal - Day #265 by Stolen Art, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*


Sunset over Quebec City by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Perce Rock, Quebec*


Sun peeking above Perce Rock by wwalker48, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Matane, Quebec, Canada*


Sunset by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Helsingør, Denmark*


Sunset over Helsingør by Queen Tiye, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*


End of a hot summer's day by Jamie In Bytown, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Ottawa 0543 by Veebl, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Sunset over Prague by PSchneid221, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*


Sunset over Amsterdam (Frontpage) by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Lugano on the border between Switzerland and Italy*


Sunset over Lake Lugano by djjonatan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ko Olina lagoon, Hawaii*


Ko Olina Sunset by Eric Broder Van ****, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summit Crater Snow at Sunrise. Kenya*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/dawn_james/7735470680/in/pool-kilimanjarogroup


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roof of Africa . Tanzania*

Sunrise from the roof of Africa, the mount Kilimanjaro (Uhuru peak), after climbing all night long, the only way to deserve this awesome moment.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/benjamin-gs/8296666075/in/pool-kilimanjarogroup


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summit glacier and Mount Meru from Kilimanjaro. Tanzania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6858162699/in/pool-kilimanjarogroup/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*beautiful day in central Florida. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffdubay/15378270717/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cityscape by Walid photography, on Flickr

Dubai


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navarre Beach Florida . USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stuartonline/15378571640/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Perugia. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14943383934/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Paris*:

Paris sunset by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veules-les-Roses, Haute-Normandie, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15560247372/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Simeon, California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/reissuotokset/15563734605/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lake Ontario near Toronto. Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/darrenbreckles/15377862157/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Să ne relaxăm cu un apus 
Ploiești (România)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/orangehub/15166406387/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apus de soare surprins de la Gara de Vest 
Ploiești (România)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/orangehub/14642565784/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amurgul ploieștean *

Ploiești (România)










https://www.flickr.com/photos/orangehub/12180332536/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Îles Vierges Britanniques*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyscheivertstudios/15377052279/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tortola Sunrise*

Îles Vierges Britanniques










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kellyscheivertstudios/15377659277/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barnes Gap - The Sperrin Mountains *

View over Barnes Gap, Glenroan, Near Plumbridge, Sperrins route, Co Tyrone, Northern Ireland










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14826199885/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^Please Don't get me wrong here, I Do Love France and Paris in the Springtime !! ( Good Song :lol: ), Mostly Because France Gave The U.S.A. the Statue of Liberty as a Gift and we saved her by renovating and completely Repainted her Torch and Crown still open today to Tourists :cheers:
What I'm trying to say here is I'm turning 60 Soon , and Back 45 years ago I was a A1A ( Means excellent in America ) in High School and read a lot about World War II and the War of 1812 !!:bash:
I know a little off topic sorry, But what I'm trying really to say is We the Allies of the WWII Saved The Eiffel Tower from Destruction by the Axis Powers, as tall as it is Still Today, Hitler did have on his mind of when to blow it up before the Allies moved in to Paris to Free France from the Axis Powers. I believe We the Allies did them a Favor in place of them Giving the U.S.A. the So Tall still Today the Statue of Liberty as a Freedom Like we did for them Gift to each other !!:cheers:




dj4life said:


> *Paris*:
> 
> Paris sunset by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


^^And to Include DJ4Life, Our SSC Friendly Family Friend:banana: for Posting this Beautiful Photo of I Love Paris In The Springtime :fiddle:!!
^^ Could you imagine what the world would be If we didn't Save these Two Great Wonders and Monuments Of the World Today , from crazy people back then who wanted to destroy our Lives ,
My Fellow SSC Friendly Family World Friends, Long Live the Freedom of the World and Peace Be With You ALL:cheers:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tokyo (2010) by dscreativ, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cobdogla by dscreativ, on Flickr

South Australia


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Grange Sunset by dscreativ, on Flickr

South Australia


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The sun dominantes still.. by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr


Beirut


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Sunset by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset at Twelve Apostles by -yury-, on Flickr


Sunset at Twelve Apostles 
Great Ocean Road, Victoria, Australia


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Great Update Photo of I - 15 North Finally Completed with 2 Carpool / PayAsYouGo Lanes from L.A. into Downtown Las Vegas, I was there when it was a mess with only 3 Lanes both ways Under Construction:nuts:hno::bash:

Could You Just Imagine for ONE minute, No Interstate Highways in the U.S.A. :lol:


Boyshow said:


> *Las Vegas, Nevada. USA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^ With Great Photos Like This and many More, you will get 100,000 Likes very soon, Good Luck !!:cheers:
Nice and Fantastic Photos of Yours Boyshow, Our SSC Friendly Family Lots of Photos Friend !!:banana: Keep Posting, we all " like this Post " them !!:lol:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*


couché de soleil sur les pins coloniaux by clem_DZ, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Central Park, New York*


New York City Skyline and Central Park - Sunset by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*

[ON EXPLORE] Rome / 2014 / The Great Beauty #photography #rome #roma #italy by Donatello Trisolino, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Ruthven, Scottish Highlands*


Full to the Gunnels ! Or...has anyone got a Bailer ? by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Laide-Aultbea peninsula, Scotland*


Peninsula Sunset. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*English Bay, Vancouver, Canada*


English Bay by Scapevision, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eilean Donan Castle, Scotland*


Eilean Donan. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Near Dores village, Scotland*


Loch Ness Sunset. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Beannacharain, Scotland*


First Snow. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*


Fireflies in Florence by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Toronto*


Cherry sunset by Scapevision, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Disneyland, Paris*


A Disneyland Paris Sunset by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


The Millennium Bridge At Twilight by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Another one in Paris*


Sous Le Ciel De Paris by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Putnamville Reservoir, Massachusetts, US*


Putnamville Reservoir Sunset by Jonathan Elcock, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*West Palm beach, Florida*


2012-02-15 60D West Palm Beach FL Sunset HDR 08 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glasgow, Scotland*


The Arc over the Clyde by Colin Campbell (Bruiach), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maine, US*


Sunset Ducks; China, Maine by Jody Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acicastello (CT), Sicily - Italy*











by gnuckx on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flaming Norwegian Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nzpix...oj-pCa47T-pCaUao-pSputj-pUgjNM-pUfoUp-oXm4e3/


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Keyhole Point coast, Hawaii*


Pathway to the Sun by FromHereOnIn.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from a Lava rock, Hawaii*


Life on a Barren Land by FromHereOnIn.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Avenue Park, Washington, US*


Grand Avenue park near sunset by Howard Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

St. Paul skyline from Indian Mounds Park by mastodont, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fort Sheridan Preserve, Lake County, Illinois by mastodont, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Mary Lake, Glacier National park, Montana, US*


Last Rays Over St Mary Lake by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Newport Bay, Door County, Wisconsin by mastodont, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portsmouth, New Hampshire, US*


Watching the Sunset by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boston, MA*


Sunset Over Boston Harbor by Christopher J. May, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nisida, Italy*


Nisida Sunset by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Singapore by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Italy*


Sunset after the storm by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco*


embarcadero | san francisco, ca by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Pacifica Pier, California, United States of America*




The Sea Shooter by tobyharriman, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Norway*
November 8, 2014



red sky by kjellbendik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*San Francisco, California, United States of America*



San Francisco Sunset by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Gemeinde Dannenberg, Lower Saxony, Germany*
November 7, 2014




Jungschwan im Sonnenuntergang by Metal Maik, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
May 1, 2011



Parque da Cidade - Niterói - Rio de Janeiro by ¨ ♪ Claudio Lara ✔, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*
November 25, 2013



november sky by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Muggington, Debyrshire, England, United Kingdom*



Muggington Sunrise 1 by jim-green777, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset By Village Lake *

caught this wonderful sunset scene by Village Lake in Downtown Disney in Orlando, Florida...USA








[/url]

http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5069390501/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amtrak Train South to San Diego . USA
San Clemente Beach, California*








[/url]

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15003813494/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Downtown Orlando. USA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5066504372/in/photostream


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wind Swept. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bowman66/15516168452/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jefflisa/15617683442/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierra Valley 
California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/robertogilvie/9237786840/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mobious Arch. California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/steves_photoart/15596444146/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Step into Wonderland. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/steves_photoart/15433495719/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waddell Creek Beach, Ca. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15434543679/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono Lake Sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bzhou/15430331768/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sausalito, California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/yoelcita/15620207985/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna...California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14997540724/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SYDNEY, NSW AUSTRALIA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/_fatarse/15478596651/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Città Alta - Bergamo . Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandropantano70/15422046695/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Avoca NSW, Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/15375895689/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Avoca NSW, Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/15559843651/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Avoca sunrise, Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/14942342653/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dawn over the Indonesian island Lombok, as seen from Gili Air. *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanneven/15561321435/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rochelle sunset, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15562965172/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/machbot/15562087645/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hollister, California - US*


Rural Sunset by pendeho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chia, Cundinamarca - Colombia*


Untitled by Oneris Rico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hazafon - Israel*


Beit She'an by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rokeby - Canada*


Fields of Beauty 6179_12 by IanDMcGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Afi del Valle, Tucuman - Argentina*


Tafí del Valle - Tucumán by adrianco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genova - Italy*


Urban Landscape Sunset_collection Zena4ever Magic Hour at Spianata Castelletto by simodenegri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valley, Jinan Gun, Jeollabukdo - South Korea*










https://flic.kr/p/dw3xq6


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tes - Hungary*


Sunset by lazphoto73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collados de Ason Cantabria - Spain
*

Un par de vacas pintas by cortu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Africa*










https://flic.kr/p/aFP73k


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oisumi-Machi - Japan*


A storm looms by P-Zilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse, Washington State - US*


Light Harvesting by Trevor Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phucheefah- Thailand*


Phucheefah / Chiang rai by TonWatRak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chat Pai - Vietnam*


Cat Ba Sunset by emcijivy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nam Song river in Vang Vieng, - Laos*


Nam Song river in Vang Vieng, Laos by anan796, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Wakomata, Ontario, Canada*


Sunrise Over Snowshoe II by Bryan O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lorne Lake, Ontario, Canada*


A Weedy Sunset by Bryan O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hudson river, New York*


Hudson River Ice by Jeffrey Friedkin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Washington state*


"the burst" by Howard Ryder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ontario, Canada*


Superior Sunset by Bryan O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh, Cambodia
sun setting behind the senate and MoFA in Phnom Penh by Ari V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia
Sunset near Angkor Wat by mjowett, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lauglovatnet *
Trondheim, Norway.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/helen...AM-p2ubaB-pFNhBp-pYdygb-pYdw6Q-pY5aDX-pY4mpM/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California-Central-Coast 2014-10-19 
Breakwater at Half Moon Bay, CA. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14988239103/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Miranets of Mammoth Lakes*

Mono, California. USA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lcsalcedo/15319037950/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mchenry, Illinois, USA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/4873354503/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/altus/15419313727/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westside, Santa Cruz, California*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/randystiefer/15417553239/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections in the Marina. South Loop, Chicago, Illinois*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/4815085908/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leavin'....On A Jet Plane...*

Chicago, Illinois, USA










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/4647825536/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silhouttes and One Fiery Sunset . USA*

i'm just a sucker for a nice silhoutte image at sunrise or sunset...this one is from the McHenry Dam series from last April...










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/4638736798/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alaska Anchorage Hood Lake Seaplane Base. USA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/415384/7207273674/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outlook. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/roguecoolman/15596220201/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Convict Lake Sunset*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15411911487/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bean at Sundown. Loop, Chicago, Illinois. USA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/4621370028/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Riverwalk Sunset . USA*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/4602269829/in/photostream/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras near Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap-Roig, Catalogne, Espagne*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/djgreer/6954960668/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penang, Malaysia.
*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/zollatiff/15374575718/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croton Dam. NY. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/slambask/14940536363/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Pushkar Camel Fair*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mbfirefly/14159663430/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NOLA Sunrise* 

New Orleans, LA - USA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ruimc/15374877030/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Beach Sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15560375865/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brentor, England - UK*


Summer Fields by @Gking_photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wisconsin - US*


Pleasant Praire by Phil~Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Fisherman by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortegal - Spain*


c a p e . l i g h t by frank perella - MOSTLY OFF :-(, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saskatchewan - Canada*


Winter Sunset on The Praires by Kurtis Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faro - Portugal*


0306 puesta de sol en la ria formosa by Pepe Gil Paradas. (ON-OFF), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado Spring - US*


Bluestem sunset by Matt Payne Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


IMG_0883_LR43 by Farnè Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rice Fields, Piedmont – Italy*


Mirrors by valter venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matterhorn, Stellisee - Switzerland*










https://flic.kr/p/ovEj1f


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Solent - UK*


Lake Solent by Dom Walton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sunset on the Apocalypse by ABMann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond, British Columbia – Canada*


Ocean View from Iona Beach at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wasdale Head, England - UK*


Sunset at Wasdale Head by Andrew_5J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tafalla, Navarre - Spain*


Aljibe en Tafalla by pgaros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cottonwood Falls, Kansas - US*


Chase State Fishing Lake Sunset by DrMarciana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Candi Prambanan or Candi Rara Jonggrang is a 9th-century Hindu temple compound in Central Java, Indonesia,
Candi Prambanan by Sino Ng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greenville, South Carolina, US*


swan lake by heelside, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Capelletta, Liguria - Italy*


Forte Geremia 2/5 by Gottry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


A320 bmi PMI CrossWind by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taiwan*


Untitled by bibi.barbie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skaneateles Fall NY, US*


Forward by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Fire in the Sky in Vancouver BC - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Stack, Wales - UK*


South Stack... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ventimiglia, Liguria - Italy*


Cala del Forte. by MaranzaMax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mauvezin - France*


Sur con ropa de fiesta by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorino, Emilia Romagna - Italy*


Dura - you have to be healthy by italo [ripartito], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon City, US*


Fire and Water by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarve - Portugal*


Strong Sunset by Belela-san, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bard, Valle D'aosta - Italy*


L'ultimo raggio di sole, forte di Bard, valle d'Aosta agosto 2008 by Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalabaka - Greece*


Entrada del blog: Diario de viaje Grecia 2013: Monasterios de Meteora en Kalambaka (segunda parte) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough, England, UK*


The Lake HDR by Abdulrahman BinSlmah, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*New York City, USA*


New York City Sunset by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Andorra*


Andorra by danielborgeraas, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Sunset over Bratislava by Michal Trnka, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*


al atardecer by alcachofa1960, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sucre, Bolivia*


Sucre Sunset Bolivia by alex saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shore Acres State Park, Oregon - US*


Through The Mist by MikeJonesPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epirus - Greece* 










https://flic.kr/p/9i8LDa


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umbria – Italy*


Tramonto a Castelluccio by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei - Taiwan*


夢之夜 by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Southwest, Utah - US


Delicate Light by JTBaskinphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jizerka - Czech Republic*


Sky turned red before the night came by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


2014 11 Nov 07 Delicate Sunset 01a 5s tr by VancouverDoug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Kawaguchiko - Japan
*


Lake Kawaguchiko Sunset by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stornoway, Scotand - UK*



Autumn Sunrise XXII by Donald Macleod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk – Netherland*


Windmills in the fog by scarbody, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beistotol - Norway*


Misty sunrise by NaustvikPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasmugi, Lublin - Poland*


The forest of fear... by piotrekfil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val d'Orcia, Tuscany - Italy*


Belvedere in the light of Sunrise by Giuseppe Toscano, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*



Hotu Matua said:


> 1063 por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*



steckjah said:


> Otra de Irapuato tomada ayer desde una laguna serca de mi casa:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*City of Puebla, Mexico*



luis said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*City of Mazatlan, Mexico*



oernesto said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*City of Guadalajara, Mexico:*



altmmar89 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/altmmar89/8472943872/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Popocatepetl Volcano from the state of Morelos, Mexico:*



boris0081 said:


>


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

continuing posts with sunset views of Germany


*St. Peter-Ording, Schleswig-Holstein*



St. Peter-Ording / Explore Apr 7, 2014 #355 by MK|PHOTOGRAPHY - thanks for over 1.000.000 views, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Moritzburg, Saxony*



Germany- Moritzburg Castle by Uta Naumann, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Heidelberg*




Heidelberg Sunset by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Munich*



the world is open to you by mfellnerphoto, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stuttgart, Baden - Württemberg*



14.10.2014 Sonnenaufgang 16 by -c-a-b-, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Leipzig*



Sonnenuntergang 22.Juli 2014 in Leipzig 002 by ★ Percy Germany™ ᵀᴴᴱ ᴼᴿᴵᴳᴵᴻ, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dresden*



Dresden evening mood by Marc Haegeman Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cologne*



Our Amazing Sky........ by kanaristm, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Berlin*




Sunset 04.08.2014 by pierreee (PierreW.de), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Berlin*



sky! by spreephoto.de, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kampot Province, Cambodia
Kep sunset today #sea #statue #crab #sunset #boat #sky #travel #traveling #cool #cute #love #amazing #picoftheday #beautiful #rito #ritz #ritokaizen #mrmab #kampot #kep #cambodia #cambodge #kampuchea #khmer #phnompenh #springvalley #springvalleyresort #na by Rito.Kaizen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland
Sunset by junyuanchen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Africa
Vic Falls sunset by Clare Forster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

between Thorsmork and Landmannalaugar, Iceland
The Lost World by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

in Thorsmork, Iceland
Blinded by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

sunset in the Icelandic Highlands, Iceland

The Dictator by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thorsmok, Iceland
Mordor by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Thorsmok, Iceland
Exploration Wonderland by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Sunset Drive, Monterey, California, United States
Sunset in Sunset Drive, Monterey, California, United States by j0sh (www.pixael.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bow River Valley, Calgary - Canada*


Autumn Sunset over Bow River Valley by LostMyHeadache: Absolutely Free *, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


IMG_0647 by Christopher Pecoraro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sri Lanka*


Fishermen Sri Lanka by fischerfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Squamish, British Columbia - Canada*


Down the Howe Sound by -Whiteroom-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perlan, Reykjavik - Iceland*


Gervigos by HPHson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urueña, Castile and Leon - Spain*


ATARDECER EN TOROZOS by titoalfredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moran, Wyoming - US*


Smokey Sunset at Oxbow Bend by Julie Lubick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cherry Beach, Ontario - Canada*


Cherry Beach ~ Fall Sunset by ~EvidencE~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barbaresco - Italy*


Sunset in Barbaresco by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Tarde en el Guggenheim by toalafoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik - Croatia*


Diario de Viaje Dia 3 - Montenegro (20/21) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*










https://flic.kr/p/nQD55w


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulriksdal - Sweden*


Ulriksdals Slott in fall and sunset by Tommie Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nerin, Aragon - Spain*


Llévame A Casa./ Take Me Home. by Oscar Martín Antón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan - China* 










https://flic.kr/p/m26DE7


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto, Corsica - France*


Corsican Sundown by david schweitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viña del Mar – Chile*


La noche en Viña...(Otoño) by pitfrom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Aizkorri, Bizkaia - Spain*


atardecer - 30º explore by Peio Agirre argazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Salt Lake, Utah – US*


Serenidad nocturna by Great Salt Lake Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Slanghoek Valley, Western Cape – South Africa*


sunset Slanghoek Valley by leonoos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kumotori - Japan*


Sea of clouds, trees of fire by gerryboy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Jaizkibel, Euskadi - Spain* 


Jaizkibel... by higuerasmario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Saint Peter and Angels Bridge - Ponte Sant'Angelo, Rome - Italy (HDR) by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon - US*


Near Religious Experience by bittermonkMT 800,000 Views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lawrence, Kansas - US*


Streaming Color by Kansas Poetry (Patrick), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayanbulak, Xinjiang - China*



Bayanbulak, Xinjiang, China by Khun_K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki - Finland*


Over rooftops of Helsinki by BigWhitePelican, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Djenne - Mali*


sunset djenne by kersavond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Safari in Botswana*


Botswana - Giraffes at Sunset by rhsand1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco US*


The Bizarre Bay: San Francisco, California by Ivan Sohrakoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the Runway*


IMG_2731 by theguwek, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guatemala | Atitlan Lake*



C_F said:


> *Lago de Atitlán*
> 
> 
> Sunset over Lago de Atitlan - Panachajel by Sinar84, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA | Tajumulco*



C_F said:


> DSC_0606 por nic0704, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA | Peten Itza Lake*



C_F said:


> Ruinas mayas de Tikal (Guatemala) www.elrincondesele.com por josemiguel_80, en Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*



Florense said:


>


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Anyer Beach & Krakatau*
Banten - Indonesia

sebelum malam tiba by tehkici, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

The Grand Hôtel, Stockholm by PriscillaBurcher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Niesen is a mountain of the Bernese Alps in Swizerland.
Above the Clouds by Daniel Wildi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Natural spectacle at Jimbaran Beach, Bali, Indonesia
The Golden Sea by Daniel Wildi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The mountain is called "Ars", Switzerland
The Ars by Daniel Wildi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Lucerne, Switzerland
Lake Lucerne by Daniel Wildi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

At Seacliff Beach in Aptos, CA, USA
Sunken Ship Sunset by TierraCosmos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

McWay Falls and Cove, CA, USA
McWay Falls and Cove by TierraCosmos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cliffs at Capitola Beach, CA, USA
Cliffs at Capitola Beach by TierraCosmos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Haystack rock, Oregon*


Fly By Light by Bryan Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Kiwanda, Oregon*


Cape Kiwanda Sunset by simonrim, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Oregon, US*


Sunset by ams photos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vermont, US*


Wildfire Sunset by scottmccracken, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yarmouthport, MA, US*


Yarmouthport Sunset by scottmccracken, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pokai bay, Hawaii*


DSCF4154-Edit_HDR-2.jpg by rnakama_photos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hawaii...*


DSCF4148-Edit_HDR-1.jpg by rnakama_photos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Washington state, US*


Riding in the sunset by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barnstable harbor, Cape Cod, US*


Barnstable Harbor by scottmccracken, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Virgin islands, US*


From the Surface by bryant.heffernan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Havana, Cuba*


Panorama, La Habana by cepru, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Sunset traffic by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Assisi, Italy*


Assisi Sunset by todd landry photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cane Garden bay, British Virgin islands*


Cane Garden Bay, British Virgin Islands by ByTheChesapeakeBay, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Deception Pass, Washington*


Deception Pass Sunset March21 2014 by Sonya Lang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Oregon coast, US*


Oregon Coast Sunset by Stephanie SInclair, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Washington, US*


Deception Pass Sunset by Stephanie SInclair, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington*


4301 Seattle Sundown-wm by Stephanie SInclair, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

"Sunset Surfing Serenity"
*Selong Belanak Beach*
Lombok - Indonesia

Sunset Surfing Serenity on Selong Belanak Beach, Lombok (Flickr EXPLORE 15th July 2014) by Valentino Luis, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

"It's Our Paradise"
*Selong Belanak Beach*
Lombok - Indonesia

Bicycle & Life Journey by Valentino Luis, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Jimbaran Light Sunset*
Bali - Indonesia

Jimbaran Light by Tole Sol, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brisbane City Sunset from kangaroo Point to Eagle Street. Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/6131584571/in/photostream/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lopud island, Croatia*









*Lopud* by  fotogel on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami Beach, Queensland Australia.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/6013949289/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queensland . Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/5966361870/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Sansonvale. Queensland . Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/5892324816/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok Twilight 0. Thailand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/5712748852/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Lake Samsonvale.Queensland . Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/beniciomurray/5412606559/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yaletown Sunset. Vancouver BC, Canada.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/th0ma5b/8822626412/in/gallery-bcnspain-72157633828076037/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A beautiful midwinters morning in Vancouver. Canada.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gord99/8336362859/in/gallery-bcnspain-72157633828076037/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sancut Beach Waterfall. River Jordan, Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cyyj/...6H-p5RJNH-q2JfcN-q2pSyn-pKc8Yu-q2zrCz-q2HhDd/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Granville Island Public Market . Canada*

The Granville Island Public Market in Vancouver.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/abirk...6H-p5RJNH-q2JfcN-q2pSyn-pKc8Yu-q2zrCz-q2HhDd/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Skyline. Vancouver, Canada*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/me659...6H-p5RJNH-q2JfcN-q2pSyn-pKc8Yu-q2zrCz-q2HhDd/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, Greece*








my shot

*Question: this is really sunset ?*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset on the farm. Fiumicino, Italy*


Sunset on the farm. Fiumicino, Italy by LKungJr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evening in Barcelona, Spain*


Evening in Barcelona by noel morgan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dead Sea, Jordan*


Dead Sea, Jordan by Colin Tsoi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huelva - Spain*


Muelle del Tinto by josemaitis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


La Salida by malechuga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai - UAE*

Glittering Marina [1] by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta - Canada*



Mount Kidd Reflecting Pools Winter by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse Washington State - US*


Frosty Morning-Palouse by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kelung - Taiwan*


五分山 by 號獃 H.D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socorro, New Mexico - US*



Bosque Sunset Sublime by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Mountain over the clouds - Montaña sobre las nubes ( on explore ) by perlaroques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*

Mile 13 by todaniell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rombo - Tanzania*


Going home by Giovanni Gori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bianes, Catalonia - Spain*


La Cala encantada. by mireba72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isla del Sol, Titicaca Lake - Bolivia*


Puesta del sol on Titicaca lac by _Loic_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney, California - US*


Disney Hall Sunset by EncinoMan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schellenberg -Liechtenstein *


painted in true colors by gregor H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo - Uruguay*


El Rosedal del Prado by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cape Cod bay, US*


Cape Cod Bay by PapaDunes, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mauna Kea, Big Island, Hawaii*


Sunset Mauna Kea, Big Island, Hawaii by Julie Thurston, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tennessee river, Alabama, US*


Sunset over Tennessee River by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kaneohe Bay, Oahu, Hawaii*


Sky on Fire Above Kaneohe Bay, Oahu, Hawaii by Julie Thurston, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aylesford, England*


Day 57 Deep Red by Gregory Warran, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


London twilight by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barricane Beach, England*


Sunset Over Barricane Beach by Hughie O'Connor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Old Orchard beach, Maine, US*


The Pier by BenjaminMWilliamson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cornwall, England*


Cornish Sunset by dkphotographs, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Galway Bay, Ireland*


Galway Bay Ireland by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks = 3 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Beach Sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15560375865/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall Over creek. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lightworld2012/15374280357/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tequila Sunrise *
Sunrise over the evergreens.
Sequoia National Park, CA. USA










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15556970281/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boise Skyline Summer. East End, Boise, Idaho*

Crepuscular rays over Idaho Capitol










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fanda...7qp-fAD2W3-eXip1K-eLz8TZ-eAsbrp-eA2s6F-e7PveM


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighting The Fence Line. Custer, Idaho. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/markm...qp-fAD2W3-eXip1K-eLz8TZ-eAsbrp-eA2s6F-e7PveM/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snake River Canyon. Idaho*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/shane...qp-fAD2W3-eXip1K-eLz8TZ-eAsbrp-eA2s6F-e7PveM/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redfish Lake. Idaho. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rlbir...qp-fAD2W3-eXip1K-eLz8TZ-eAsbrp-eA2s6F-e7PveM/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Morning Sky, Idaho. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/terry...qp-fAD2W3-eXip1K-eLz8TZ-eAsbrp-eA2s6F-e7PveM/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metcalf Bay . USA*

This is a 1/3 size replica Spanish galleon that gives tours around the lake.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14938535573/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victorville, California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15535006776/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Due West, Treatment 1, Color. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15370884730/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pikes Place Market at Sunset in Seattle, Washington. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/toshi...aA-pW8z2p-pDDU4g-pDAJFs-pDuT4F-oZ8QYJ-pVUFmV/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Aspen and Early Morning Shadows. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/michael-p-ryan/15370089878/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gig Harbor, looking toward Tacoma, Washington*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/heath...aA-pW8z2p-pDDU4g-pDAJFs-pDuT4F-oZ8QYJ-pVUFmV/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall Sunset at Sabrina Lake. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/lightworld2012/15522601145/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*September Sunrise . USA*

Golden light over fog at the east end of Big Bear Lake. A four 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/emerritt/15311810026/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Gippsland, Victoria, Australia*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/peterjsawers/14938419703/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset *
Rinku Town, Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/hooray_j/15534880516/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Osaka, Japan*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hooray_j/15559286852/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cihangir / Istanbul. Turkey*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alkaneren/14660009298/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Walt Disney World, FL, USA
Walt Disney World Photo Gallery Disc by dlana1973, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia
Three sisters on sunset panoramic by benpearse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Walt Disney World, FL, USA
Walt Disney World Photo Gallery Disc by dlana1973, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yellow Water Cruise Kakadu, Australia
Yellow Water Cruise Kakadu NT-93 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

View from the Niesen towards south into the Kander valley, Switzerland
Above the Clouds by Daniel Wildi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado's Taylor Park, USA
Three Apostles Light Show by Matt Payne Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland
The crazy one by Valeria Sig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Isle of San Souci, New Rochelle,NY, USA
HVAR8802 by HVargas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hudson River, New York City, USA.
1 WTC. by ILNY_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono Lake, California - US*


Mono Lake Sunset by qhuang_net, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crosby, England - UK*


Going. Explored by Ianmoran1970, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Desroches Island, Seychelles *


Desroches Island, Seychelles Africa by TrekPix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benton Harbor, Michigan - US*


Passing Storm by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nash Wales, England - UK*


Nash Point Lighthouse - Western Tower by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbrian Mountain - South Africa*


Ribblehead Batty Moss Viaduct A4 60009 'Union of South Africa ' Cumbrian Mountain Express' 02/02/13. by DigitAL46232, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skagafjörður - Iceland*


Icelandic weather by Kolla Viggós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*


Heathcote Lights by robjdickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro Laguna - Philippines *


Giant Orange by bernardguicomiranda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Omo Valley - Ethiopia*


Ethiopia-The-Omo-Valley-Kara-Tribe-025 by dimitrastasinopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bamburgh - UK*


Bamburgh by capturedcanvas.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marine Corps Air Station Miramar, California - US*


Fire Flight by United States Marine Corps Official Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mopti, - Mali*


Mali205.jpg by herwigphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahiti*


Tahitian Sunset by Richard Tauber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durdle Door, England -UK*


Durdle Door Winter Sunrise by peterspencer49, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abaya - Ethiopia*










https://flic.kr/p/fMQUuP


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duong Dong - Vietnam*


Last moment by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santon Bridge England - UK*


Eruption by Nick Landells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltic Sea - Latvia*


Frozen splash by Helmuts Guigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keren - Eritrea*


Old Quarter In The Sunset, Keren, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to Aspendell, CA. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tassanee28/14924209203/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/thefigureofoutward/14919065713/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Riomaggiore Sunset - (Cinque Terre, Italy)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/6029063274/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sergels Torg - (Stockholm, Sweden)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/6059055870/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Heart Of Seoul - (South Korea)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/6096954310/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brunhilde in the Namibia*

Tilt Shft at f3.5
Drifters Desert Lodge - Namibia










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bruce-camera/15372303397/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Setting sun above the Alps *

Setting sun above the Alps...taken from 31,000 feet above Austria.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15555640091/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*beautiful lavender fields in the Provence region of Southern France. *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/14762728076/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassenthwaite Lake from under Dodd at dusk Cumbria UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/gavin_dronfield/14938073233/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/brunomartinsphotos/15558240465/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/14738800254/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Pink Evening, Basel/Switzerland*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15371612619/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Imperial Beach San Diego,California. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14937460614/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misty Melody || Tuscany. Italy*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/14676217325/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near-Breaker-Point-California-Central-Coast-2014-10-17. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14937436554/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kanfen, Moselle, France*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15371547989/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aegean Paradise || Oia Santorini - Greece*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/14658536004/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Molos, Nisia Ionioy, Grèce*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15528886465/in/pool-sunrisesunset/


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sunset in Croatia* *...*









*Sunset Croatia* by Petr on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*


*Zadar* by Ivan Ponce Gomez on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









*00730006.jpg* by t-o-m-o on *flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hehuanshan - Taiwan*


雲海 夕彩 by 阿痛, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mayport, England - UK*


Sunset meets Solway Storm. by Marra Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wakra Beach - Qatar*


Untitled by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belalang - Indonesia*


Sunset Hunter [Explore] by Pandu Adnyana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Highland in Madagascar* 


MADAGASCAR by BoazImages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Texas – US*


Mesquite Creek by J u n g a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oman*










https://flic.kr/p/o4NxA9


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monza - Italy*


DSC_7732 by The Real Luke Skywalker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinggan - Indonesia*


Night of Pinggan by eggysayoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Little Wittenham, England - UK*


Explode into the day by Andy Hough Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Perú*


El ultimo trailer by AngelDavid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague - Czech Republic*


--Bright Morning-- by Marek Kijevsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilimanjaro - Tanzania*

Kilimanjaro by pboehi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias – Spain*


Green Valley by bertigarcas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Leeds City Centre by SUPΣ®MΛN™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Philippines*


Phillipines sunset by thebeautyofmissions, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town - South Africa*


Sunset Beach Vertorama by Craig Pitchers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cingoli Lake, Marche – Italy*


lago di Cingoli by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia - Brazil*


BRASILIA TORRE DE TV by Haissam Massouh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai -India*


[ surreal but unreal ] by Creative colour - Rajkumar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yerevan - Armenia*


Flowers over Yerevan, Armenia by Andrew Sevag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Au Prince Haiti*










https://flic.kr/p/fqgEE5


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moral de Calatrava, La Mancha - Spain*


El gigante de La Mancha by Marina Gondra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spiegel Grove, Ohio - US*


Sunset in Spiegel Grove by Robert Myer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cali - Colombia*


Panorámica de los Farallones de Cali y el Sur de la ciudad by hilcias78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


paisaje Barcelona-4 by Toni MG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset over the farm*


Unreal landscapes: Sunset 2 by woytek glowacki, on Flick


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Courtland, California – US*


Paintersville-Courtland Bridge Sunset, Courtland CA (C61_5515-5520-PM-LR-NS) by PJM #1 (Pedro Marenco), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest - Romania*


Parcul Herăstrău, Bucureşti, România by Chodaboy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roraima tepuy from Venezuela Border *


Mount Roraima at dawn - We'll walk for 9 hours until the base camp. The Ixus was already polluted by a thread - anyway, it was a precious moment. Roraima - Bolivar - Venezuela - 24-12-2005 by Photographer ninja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sitges Catalonia – Spain*


Posta de sol a Sitges by Xavi Font, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dessert Southern - Mongolia*


Southern Mongolia by brendanvanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta del Este - Uruguay*


Punta del Este | After a storm get prepared for the best sunset to come! | 110126-0151-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Atardecer en el Castillo Wulff by B'Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

hugodiekonig said:


> *Bergen*
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset in Bergen by Terje Helberg Photography, on Flickr​


*
I like the intensity of the colo*r ....:cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

A Hill Of A Sunset by jimhankey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lancaster Canal, UK

Lancaster canal by chaotic river, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lancaster canal at Bilsborrow, UK

Sundown by chaotic river, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Landcaster canal, UK

Under the bridge by chaotic river, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji is seen on the right side and Enoshima Island on the center.
Kamakura, Kanagawa, Japan.

Moment of sunset color / 夕暮れ色 by yanoks48, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Harumi, Tokyo, Japan

Harumi, Tokyo by kana_hata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kyoto, Japan

Kyoto by bennychun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunst beach by jyunbo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Sunset4 by masakazu2010, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*Bali Resort*
Indonesia

lombok by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## hpal3 (Oct 28, 2006)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^That's Where I was Born almost 60 Years ago Vakai, Our SSC Friendly Family Great World Photo Posts Friend !!:cheers:,
> The 4 Smokestacks together there to the Far Right of your Fantastic Sunset Photo there was the City of Baltimore Power and Light Plant Producer when I was born near there on Charles Street, Just like my real first name:lol:
> ^^ The 4 Smokestacks still there Today is a Redone inside looking the same with the Pipes and old Steam Tubes and Funnels, and It's a Barnes and Noble 3 Floor Bookstore !!:cheers:
> 
> ...


Have you been there lately Chuck??


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Huaraz, Peru*


Huaraz sunset by Misha Logvinov, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Göteborg, Sweden*


Göteborg Sunset by Dietrich Bojko Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lima, Peru*


Sol_edad by beanerama, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jamaica*


Sunset in Jamaica by Clacker8066, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boston, MA, US*


Downtown Boston Skyline and Suburbs with Tobin Bridge and Fall Color, Waitts Mountain Malden Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bamburgh, England*


Bamburgh by antonyspencer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


-Masjid Sultan Mizan- by Zawawi Isa, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*


Sunset on lac Rond by sherbypictures, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Amur river, Russia*


sunset over the Amur river by Sveta_leo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Titicaca, Peru*


Titicaca sunset 2 by paul andrea, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Khabarovsk, Russia*


Amur embankment in Khabarovsk by Sveta_leo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grinnell Peak, Glacier National Park, Swiftcurrent Lake, Montana, in front of Many Glacier Hotel. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kalai/9783882221/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Sunset from Griffith Observatory, Los Angeles, California, USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tanzeus/11336097425/in/pool-beautifulca/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suset at Many Glacier Hotel, Swiftcurrent Lake, Grinnell Peak, Montana*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kalai/9762884236/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last Breath - (Kerry Peninsula, Ireland)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/8019557634/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Song Of The Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/7880202636/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Along The North Wall - (Beijing, China)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/7629609404/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etched In Gold - (Singapore)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/7401282552/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athína twilight - (Athens, Greece)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/7348275356/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*To The Heavens - (Beijing, China)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/blamethemonkey/7170813050/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago River Sunset. USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/param...yL-pCS4aH-pmmJLz-pBSbpf-pzAMQJ-pBxQeV-pAgc1k/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset taken ; 2014 - 10 - 14 - Germany*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/eagle...yL-pCS4aH-pmmJLz-pBSbpf-pzAMQJ-pBxQeV-pAgc1k/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunkeld, Scotland - UK*


Candyfloss Dreams by angus clyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cruz Salmorejo, Sucre – Venezuela*


Carlos Nass by CarlosNass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nudgee Beach, Brisbane - Australia*


That Tree Reflected by Steve_EOS_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


Catedral de La Almudena - Calle de Bailén -Madrid- by Million Seven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kew Largo, Florida – US*


Brilliant Color After Sunset - Key Largo, Florida by Daniel Peckham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Archer, Northern Territory - Australia*


Storm sign of wet season by jrazarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nanto, Veneto - Italy*


The ethereal vineyard by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durnstein - Austria*


Dürnstein Blaue Stunde by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachmere, Maine - US*


Sunrise on the water! by max_wedge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudad del Este - Paraguay*


Ciudad del Este by andre zambotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minnamurra River - Australia*


minnamurra 3 by tugboat1952, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scheveningen - Netherlands*


Mask by Ferdi's - World, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Florida by James Nelson SR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanai City, Hawaii - US*


Sunrise over the Kalohi Channel by Grant Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

IMG_8763 Miami Sunset's - Series by Blanca Rosa2008 +2,000,000 Views Thanks to All, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz,Francia. by Toni Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Miami_Sunset by Hasim Sahin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio - Chile*


San Antonio by Lugar_Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duluth, Minnesota - US*


Sunrise over Lake Superior by Missabe Road, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

IMG_1849 by kayters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Temporale al tramonto by beppeverge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Manhattan Sunset by Max Lem Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darwin, North Territory – Australia*


Untitled by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caliraya Lake, Laguna - Philippines *



from my iPhone - another sunset moment by imago2007 (BUSY), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Brooklyn Bridge Park, New York City. Spectacular sunset view of the bridge and Manhattan skyline by tigercop2k3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalymnus - Greece*










https://flic.kr/p/dnnvw2


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Modern lighthouse by Freddy Enguix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rock State Park, NC - US*


Evening at Hanging Rock by Greg Dollyhite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udaipur - India*


Redish sunset by zanzibarcordoba, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


r i a l t o | venezia by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ramberg, Norway*


peekaboo...kaboom | ramberg, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bendemeer Estates near Queenstown, New Zealand*


golden rollers | lake hayes by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Norway*


The Gift of Light by Andrew Cooney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Húnaflói, Iceland*


Sunset Húnaflói, Iceland by Kolla Viggós, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Myvatn, Iceland*


Sunset over Lake Myvatn by travellingred, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

 Prague by Miroslav Petrasko (hdrshooter.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Another one in Prague*


Crazy sharp castle by Miroslav Petrasko (hdrshooter.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Staré Město, Prague*


Burning Horizon by Miroslav Petrasko (hdrshooter.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tahiti Sunset*










2007 Tahiti Sunset by Mantua Michelle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near Davenport. USA*










Near Davenport by jwowens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on Moonstone Beach Cambria, CA as seen from Park Hill*










Moonstone Beach-California-Central-Coast 2014-10-11 by randyandy101, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bear Tooth Mountain Road, Montana*










Kalai and Dad by Hassy Chick Kalai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Joshua Tree National Park, California (2014). USA*










Cholla Garden by BackcountryTim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Many Glacier Hotel Glacier National Park, Montana*










Good morning, Sunrise at Many Glacier Hotel Glacier National Park, Montana by Hassy Chick Kalai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Many Glacier Hotel Glacier National Park, Montana. USA*










Good evening, Sunset at Many Glacier Hotel Glacier National Park, Montana by Hassy Chick Kalai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Many Glacier-Glacier National Park, Montana. USA*










Many Glacier-Glacier National Park, Montana by Hassy Chick Kalai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aspens Fall Color - Inyo National Forest. USA*










Aspens Fall Color - Inyo National Forest by Michael Carl, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego downtown skyline at sunrise with boat in harbor. California*










San Diego downtown by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort Lovrijenac - Dubrovnik's Gibraltar (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










Fort Lovrijenac - Dubrovnik's Gibraltar (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*










Red Hot Charming Plovdiv (Bulgaria`s most interesting photo on flickr!!!) by Emilofero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plovdiv, Bulgaria*










Trimontium in Latin, and Plovdiv in the beauty-language... by Emilofero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Droman Bay.. *
..On a beautiful evening In North West Sutherland, Scottish Western Highlands.










Droman Bay.. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Ventura, CA. USA*










Sunset over Ventura, CA by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minch Sunset.. *
..From Rubha Reidh, Wester Ross, Scottish Highlands.










Minch Sunset.. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Memorial Sunset. USA*










Lincoln Memorial Sunset by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Highlands, Écosse, Royaume Uni*










Loch Affric. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malibu Sunset. USA*










Malibu Sunset by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge Sunrise. San Francisco, CA. USA*










Golden Gate Bridge Sunrise. San Francisco, CA by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacifica, CA. USA*










Pacifica, CA by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Lower Manhattan. New York City, NY. USA*










Sunset over Lower Manhattan. New York City, NY by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stoer Lighthouse Sunset. UK*










Stoer Lighthouse Sunset. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruthven Sunset. UK*










Ruthven Sunset. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Georgetown. Washington, D.C . USA*










Sunset over Georgetown. Washington, D.C by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Vrsar, Istria, Croatia*


*Return from fishing at sunset* by  Anthony DI PUMA on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Novigrad, Istria, Croatia*









*Gone Fishing* by  Andrej Trnkoczy on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Postira, Brač island, Croatia*









*Postira Sunset* by  roksoslav on *flickr*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Kingdom at the top - If you reblog the photo please leave a link to the original! Thanks!!! by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Eu sou o Sol ... Sou eu que brilho by ¨ ♪ Claudio Lara ✔, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Kayak | Putrajaya Wetland by Arief Rasa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset: Enchanted Rock State Natural Area: Fredericksburg, Texas (TX). USA*










Sunset: Enchanted Rock State Natural Area: Fredericksburg, Texas (TX) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise: Fulton, Texas (TX). USA*










Sunrise: Fulton, Texas (TX) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pier: Nags Head, North Carolina (NC). USA*










Pier: Nags Head, North Carolina (NC) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Super Moon: Colorado Springs, Colorado (CO). USA*










Super Moon: Colorado Springs, Colorado (CO) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Struga, Macedonia*

Struga | Purple Sky by AmeR., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise: Bosque del Apache National Wildlife Refuge, New Mexico (NM). USA*










Sunrise: Bosque del Apache National Wildlife Refuge, New Mexico (NM) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Skopje, Macedonia*

Sunset over Skopje 2014 - Skopje, Macedonia by meckleychina, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Bay Trail: Burlingame, California (CA). USA*










San Francisco Bay Trail: Burlingame, California (CA) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Currituck Sound: Jockey's Ridge State Park: North Carolina (NC). USA*










Currituck Sound: Jockey's Ridge State Park: North Carolina (NC) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over East Branch Reservoir. Brewster, NY . USA*










Sunrise over East Branch Reservoir. Brewster, NY by Craig Hudson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pearl Of The Adriatic - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










The Pearl Of The Adriatic - (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Riomaggiore Sunset - (Cinque Terre, Italy)*










A Riomaggiore Sunset - (Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Setting Sun - (Venice, Italy)*










The Setting Sun - (Venice, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Memories From The Edge Pt 1 - (Venice, Italy)*










Memories From The Edge Pt 1 - (Venice, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edge of the World, Saudi Arabia*










Edge of the World sunset "HDR" by HyperBlade✪, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brittany, France | Sunset *










Brittany, France | Sunset On the Lighthouse of the End of The World II HDR | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bretagne, Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Finistère, France*










On the Edge of Brittany by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steveston Fishing Village. canada*










Steveston Rflections by Basic Elements Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunburst On Wizzard Island*










Sunburst On Wizzard Island by Basic Elements Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trillium Lake in Oregon. USA*










Fog Over Trillium by Basic Elements Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byron, Illinois - US*










https://flic.kr/p/oB6UZW


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angera, Lombardy – Italy*



Rosso di sera ... by beppeverge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibeon - Namibia*



Namib Dune at Sunset by G u i d o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Thomas - US Virgin Island*


IMG_5393 by rirnschopf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


View of Granada and its Cathedral – Vista de Granada y su catedral, Andalucía (Spain), HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern North Carolina – US*


The Rising by T i s d a l e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Dusk at Vancouver by mil_es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viñales, Pinar del Rio - Cuba*


Sonnenuntergang (1237) by fischwolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carvoeiro, Faro - Portugal*



Sunset over the cliffs of Portugal by fuerst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio, Umbria - Italy* 


Alba a Castelluccio/Dawn in Castelluccio by Corsaro078, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Stefan - Montenegro*


Sveti Stefan ... Sunset by lamjja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia - Brazil*


Anoitecer em Brasília, Brasil - 02-05-2006 - 088 - 11 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

[久違] 秋 ~ 驚夕! Dusk in Fall~ by Stanley_ED, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

夕照合歡清境~ by Stanley_ED, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

日落武嶺!! Sunset~~ by Stanley_ED, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sully Bridge To Notre Dame, France

From Sully Bridge To Notre Dame by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Tale of two Wolves by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

at Glass Beach, in Fort Bragg, US

Sundown by bluesbby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Moreaki Beach on the east coast of New Zealand 

The Boulders of Moeraki by snapsterPanda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown, Cincinnati, Ohio, US

Cincyscape by Bill Fultz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UAE

Ghost Town - RAK by focalfactor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ema Et Malina AW13/14 - July 2014. DENMARK*










Ema Et Malina AW13/14 - July 2014 by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willis Tower and South Chicago from above at sunset from The Signature Lounge at the Ninety Sixth at the John Hancock Center HDR - Chicago, Illinois, USA*










Willis Tower and South Chicago from above at sunset from The Signature Lounge at the Ninety Sixth at the John Hancock Center HDR - Chicago, Illinois, USA by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the horizon at Stanage Edge HDR - Peak District, Sheffield, England, United Kingdom*










Sunset on the horizon at Stanage Edge HDR - Peak District, Sheffield, England, United Kingdom by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Puffers Pond HDR - Amherst, Massachusetts, USA*










Sunset at Puffers Pond HDR - Amherst, Massachusetts, USA by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*College Hall, Amherst College HDR - Amherst, Massachusetts, USA*










College Hall, Amherst College HDR - Amherst, Massachusetts, USA by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chaplin Hall, Amherst College HDR - Amherst, Massachusetts, USA*










Chaplin Hall, Amherst College HDR - Amherst, Massachusetts, USA by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Custom House HDR - Boston, Massachusetts, USA*










Boston Custom House HDR - Boston, Massachusetts, USA by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Tahoe: Zephyr Cove, Nevada (NV). USA*










Lake Tahoe: Zephyr Cove, Nevada (NV) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Setting sun at the Botanical Gardens HDR - Sheffield, England, UK*










Setting sun at the Botanical Gardens HDR - Sheffield, England, UK by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from Brooklyn Bridge HDR - New York City, New York, HDR. USA*










Sunset from Brooklyn Bridge HDR - New York City, New York, HDR by michaelmasser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Profile Rock: South of La Veta, Colorado (CO). USA*










Profile Rock: South of La Veta, Colorado (CO) by Floyd Muad'Dib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sri Lanka | Koggala *










Sri Lanka | Koggala | Südwest-Küste by PanoramaRundblick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sri Lanka | Kataluwa | Südwest-Küste*










Sri Lanka | Kataluwa | Südwest-Küste by PanoramaRundblick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Taunus in autumn light. Germany*










The Taunus in autumn light by ana rut bré | www.ateliersite.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Dockland. Germany*










Hamburg, Dockland by ana rut bré | www.ateliersite.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brittanny, France*










brittanny, finis terrae by ana rut bré | www.ateliersite.de, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spire, Rhénanie-Palatinat*










Neue Heimat by Hühnerauge, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

the following posts of mine show sunset views of The Netherlands


*Kinderdijk, South Holland
*


Don't let the sun go down on me... (Explored 2013-04-07 Thanks so much!)) by Wilma v H - thanks so much all comments/faves/awar, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Holland*



Holland Sunset by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Maasdriel, Guelders*




Alem Sunset by Catharina58, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kagerplassen, North Holland*




Sunset - Kagerplassen by Ferdi's - World, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Leegkerk, Groningen*



Fields of Joy - Leegkerk, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, on Flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Amsterdam*



Sunset in Amsterdam by Nur Ismail Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Buitenhof, Delft, South Holland*



Sunset by Stefan Schinning, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Amsterdam*




Amsterdam at sunset by qgrainne, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acropolis Sunset - (HDR Athens, Greece)*










Acropolis Sunset - (HDR Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Geldrop, North Brabant*




Sunset on the heath by Olger Ernst, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orlando Skyline at sunset . USA*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64074586


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Lelystad, Flevoland*




Sunset over Markermeer by Boyan Nedkov, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Schildmeer, Groningen*




Sunset at Schildmeer, Groningen by koos.dewit, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vlissingen*




Sunset walk at Vlissingen Netherlands by reintjedevos, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Termunten, Groningen
*



Punt van Reide by Remo Sloof, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Last of Netherlands Sunset photos

*Kinderdijk
*



Kinderdijk, The Netherlands by sven483, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Surry, VA, USA*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64626265


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Damme fields, Belgium*



Sunset over the Damme fields by Roland B43, on Flickr
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madeira Island Sunset*










Madeira Island Sunset by ChrisAfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Funchal - Early hour of the day. Madeira . Portugal*










Funchal - Early hour of the day by ChrisAfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset @Funchal. Portugal*










Sunset @Funchal by ChrisAfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset @Paúl do Mar. Portugal*










Sunset @Paúl do Mar by ChrisAfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset @Ponta do sol. Portugal*










Sunset @Ponta do sol by ChrisAfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fanal @Madeira Island. Portugal*










Fanal @Madeira Island by ChrisAfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Madeira . Portugal*

The winter Sun setting over the West Coast of Madeira










Sunset over Madeira by alsimages1 - Thank you for 860.000 PAGE VIEWS, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

More photos of sunset at previous page. Link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235133&page=204


The following are sunset views of Mongolia


Sunset in Mongolia by Kevin Carroll, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mongolia
*



Silhouette of Mongolia 1 by automidori, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mongolia*



Sky Colors - Twilight's Golden Mist by Kilo 66 (Over 3 Million Views & Counting), on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Khatgal harbour, Khuvsgul lake, Mongolia*




Sunrise at Khatgal by Tamir.Glz, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Tsagaan Bulag, Khuvsgul, Mongolia*




Tsagaan Bulag, Khuvsgul by Erdenebulgan.B, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Next are sunset views of Israel


*Dead Sea*



Dead Sea by Dan Josephson, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Negev*



Atardecer en el Neguev - Sunset in the Negev by Saul Tevelez, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Sunset views of Qatar


*Doha*



Sunset @ doha ,Qatar by tentestom, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Qatari Desert*



Doha by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Qatari Desert*



Doha by Eric Esquivel, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The following posts of mine show Sunset views at Austria


*Mittagskogel*



Dreamland by ferle, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vienna*



Serene sunset by nikshaj, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Salzburg*



Sunset over Salzburg by colinemcbride, on Flickr​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Erice (TP), Sicily - Italy*













by Carmelo Raineri on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nin, Croatia*


*Summer Sunset* by A Suri on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tribunj, Croatia*









*Tribunj sunset* by markymark1960 on *flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakland California - US*


jack.london.square • sunset.supreme.thru.palms by origamidon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*USA sunset*










Untitled by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Extreme Long Exposure Cloud Movement at Sunrise over Boston Skyline, MIT Sailing Pavilion, and Charles River - Cambridge Massachusetts USA*










Extreme Long Exposure Cloud Movement at Sunrise over Boston Skyline, MIT Sailing Pavilion, and Charles River - Cambridge Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*George Washington Bridge @ Fort Washington Park, NYC. USA*










George Washington Bridge @ Fort Washington Park, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Monica, California, USA*










Santa Monica Pier by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malibu, California, USA*










Untitled by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coronado Trail, US Route 91 Scenic Byway - Arizona. USA*










Coronado Trail, US Route 91 Scenic Byway - Arizona by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific sunset, USA*










Untitled by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Joshua tree, Riverside, California. USA*










Joshua tree [ExplOreD] by Patrick Berden, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wigwam Motel, Route 66 - Holbrook, Arizona. USA*










Wigwam Motel, Route 66 - Holbrook, Arizona by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Chianti - (HDR Chiant, Italy)*










Sunset Over Chianti - (HDR Chiant, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ottawa Ontario ~ Canada ~ Sparks Street Village*










Ottawa Ontario ~ Canada ~ Sparks Street Village by Onasill, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neptune's Fountain. Berlin,Germany*










Neptune's Fountain by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brandenburger Tor sunset,Berlin, Germany*










Brandenburger Tor by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronciglione, Latium, Italy*










Sunset in Spring by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punta del Lago, Latium, Italy*










Santa Lucia by oןɹɐɔcarlo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset . Germany*

Sunset after a rain shower at the beach of Zingst (Baltic Sea).










Sunset by frieps, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Skyline. USA*










Manhattan Skyline by nils84, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warnemünde. - Germany*


Sunset SUP #Flickr12Days by kasof | pictures, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset on Palm Trees in Cambodia

Sunset on Palm Trees in Cambodia by hkabir55, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mioño, Cantabria – Spain*


Dícido blue hour by Andoni Lamborena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Palm Beach, Florida - US*


West Palm Skyline - in balance (and a cool perspective about the meeting industry) by MDSimages.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Manhattan by mhoffman1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Union - Philippines*


In the Shadows by silamozilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caravaca, Murcia - Spain*


Sunset in Caravaca by Miguel Ángel Navarro Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over the Mersey Estuary near Liverpool, England

Sunset over the Mersey Estuary near Liverpool by David Dear, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Castle on a hill by Jimmy McIntyre - Editor HDR One Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Royce Valley, NJ - US*


Starburst Sun (2 of 2) and Winterscape by the Great Falls at Duke Farms, Hillsborough, NJ by takegoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Noche Toledana by jose puerta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Drunk highway maui ,Hawaii, US

Drunk highway maui ,Hawaii #highway #hawaii #green #colors #clouds #sunsets #traveling #world #wonder #fun #road #car #speed #love #nature #beauty #photography #traveler #travel #lighting by Saurabh Official, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalambaka - Greece *


Entrada del blog: Diario de viaje Grecia 2013: Monasterios de Meteora en Kalambaka (segunda parte) by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ricketts Glen State Park, Pennsylvania - US*


October Skies - Ricketts Glen State Park by Mark VanDyke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Awsworth, England - UK*


SUMMMER'S LAST GASP by killforkylie,


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brimilsvellir - Iceland*


La iglesia de Brimilsvellir by FlickrdeChato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wales, England

The Other Stone Circle by David Dear, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Carlos Sonora - Mexico* 


San Carlos Sonora (Canon S95) by @chenbrimac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tempe, Arizona - US*


Sunset behind Hayden Flour Mill by Mike Olbinski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Dusk: Always uniquely beautiful by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Dusk: Always uniquely beautiful by Y. Peter Li Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyme Regis, England - UK*


The Cobb, Lyme Regis, Dorset, England by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Monica Pier, CA, US

Santa Monica Pier by Ryan Castre Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versailles, Île-de-France, France*










Destination anywhere by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falchera, Turino. Italy*










... that we stopped kissing the tar by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










If you plan to go to Paris on May 4th 2014 by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier De L'Odeon, Paris, Île-de-France*










Been There, the city that never knows what night is by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

*MAGICAL HOUR FROM KOTA KINABALU, SABAH*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Mystic-Bali-Sunset by CTramellfl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

- edit


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brisbane Australia

Story Bridge by the sunset by lenny2468, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

cape otway sunset 2 by tsmpaul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia 

Dipping Behind the Mountains by Kristin Repsher, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the Grand Canal, Venice*










Sunset over the Grand Canal, Venice by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On New Zealand's Southern Island,

New Zealand Sunset V1 by Mike Filippoff, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice Grand Canal. Italy*










Venice Grand Canal by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan sunset

【2014.11.21】臺北市信義區街景 by Archer Pan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset, Tamsui, Taiwan, 

Sunset, Tamsui, Taiwan, TK9A1298 by lycheng99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Harbor in Thailand *


Container Cargo freight ship with working crane by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Harbor in Thailand* 


Container Cargo freight ship by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong - China*


Hong Kong Internatinal Airport & Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macau Bridge (under construction) by William C. Y. Chu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Makkah - Saudi Arabia*


Warm Feelings by Loai Alyamani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*River bank, Mymesingh Dhaka - Bangladesh*


Not (yet) another sun worshipper by NiH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albert Park, Melbourne - Australia*


342/365 by DarrenNunis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myrasysla -Iceland*


Aurora borealis over Bjarnarhafnarfjall mountain - Iceland by Sigmundur Andresson (Thanks for 500000+ views), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Observatory of Athens. Grece*










National Observatory of Athens by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Oia, Santorini. Grece*










Oia, Santorini by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the Amazon *

Beautiful sunset over the Amazon river. Brazil










Sunset on the Amazon by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Strand, El Porto, California. USA*










The Strand, El Porto, California by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


Winter river bank by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza di Spagna, Roma. Italy*










Black keys by Emanuele Serraino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise from November 17, 2014, near Dannenberg, in Lower Saxony, Germany.*










Comeback of the Sun by Metal Maik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden, Yenidze. Germany*










Dresden, Yenidze by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herrsching, Oberbayern. Sonnenuntergang am Ammersee. Germany*










Herrsching, Oberbayern. Sonnenuntergang am Ammersee by Polybert49, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tremezzo - Italy*








[/url]

Pan_40857_65_FTM1 / Tremezzo - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dierbach - Germany*










Pan_44299_331_ETM1_F / Dierbach - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schaidt - Germany*











Pan_41152_72_ETM1 / Schaidt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lezzeno - Italy*










IMG_39483_4_5_ETM2 / Lezzeno - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dierbach - Germany*










Pan_44371_91_ETM2 / Dierbach - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sala Comacina/Ossuccio - Italy*










Pan_39423_58_ETM1 / Sala Comacina/Ossuccio - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salt Lake City, Utah, US

Salt Lake City by aluarts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cologne Hohe Domkirche St. Petrus, Germany

Cologne Hohe Domkirche St. Petrus by Blueocean64, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Jurassic Glow by RichardBeech, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Untitled by Goggla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney Opera House, Australia

Sydney Opera House... A Magical Sunset by Stephanie Hiew (Tee) - IG @stephtee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver at dusk, BC, Canada

Vancouver at dusk, BC, Canada by Ann Badjura Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, US

San Francisco by Don McCullough, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, US

First Light by Don McCullough, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Dafnes, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Deschutes National Forest, Oregon US

Deschutes National Forest, Oregon USA. Taken by Tula Top [1500x1000] by heekzz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh, Scotland - UK*



Edinburgh Sunset by Kyoshi Masamune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astoria, Oregon – US*


Sunset behind Astoria-Megler Bridge by Major Clanger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint John’s New Brunswick – Canada*


Et Voila by MaxGag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia, Carabobo – Venezuela*


Nubes Navideñas by ιĸro™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shah Alam, Salangor - Malaysia*


Exquisite Sunset at The Restaurant by Fakrul J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcester, England - UK*


Dawns Golden Glow by jactoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Rathmines Rooftop Sunset by DiarmuidCullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


The end of time by Toaster Waffles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patras - Greece*


bridge sunset... by gregtz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Borealis Sunset by sniderscion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


Athína twilight - (Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia*


Supreme | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flick


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow - Russia*


Winter cityscape at sunset by Dmitry Mordolff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matsuzaki - Japan*


Mt.Fuji on Dogashima by -TommyTsutsui- [nextBlessing], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Calma en el paraiso by Aguas Mondariz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Park in Santa Monica. USA*










Pacific Park in Santa Monica by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina del Rey Sunset. USA*










Marina del Rey Sunset by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grossmunster Church, Zurich. Switzerland*










Grossmunster Church, Zurich by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Falls - Maryland. USA*










Great Falls - Maryland by Scott of SWPA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise - Allegheny River (Pittsburgh). USA*










Sunrise - Allegheny River (Pittsburgh) by Scott of SWPA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Vollmersweiler - Germany*










Pan_31707_714_ETM1_F / Vollmersweiler - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dierbach - Germany*










IMG_28138_39_40_ETM1_F1 / Dierbach - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg - Germany*










Vert_25809_17_ETM1_F / Heidelberg - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsau - Germany*










Pan_22295_306_ETM1_F / Ramsau - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montriond Lake, Rhône-Alpes, Haute-Savoie, France*










erikharstrom-Autumn©2014-0288 by Erik Harström, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Louisville, USA*










Louisville Sunrise Reflections by Tim from Pgh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newburgh Sunset *

Newburgh, IN. USA










Newburgh Sunset by denny.riffert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Schwabacher Landing - Grand Teton N.P - Wyoming. USA*










Sunrise Schwabacher Landing - Grand Teton N.P - Wyoming by ~ Floydian ~ , on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*


*Zadar - Croatia - Republika Hrvatska* by Bruno Piasso on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sebastian, Florida - Sunrise. USA*










Sebastian, Florida - Sunrise by Logans Heros, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg - Germany*










Vert_25647_52_ETM1_F / Heidelberg - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schaidt - Germany*










IMG_25269_70_71_ETM1_F / Schaidt - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsau - Germany*










Pan_22313_27_ETM1_F / Ramsau - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Linköping - Sweden*










Pan_21478_501_ETM1_F / Gamla Linköping - Sweden by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wissembourg - France*










Pan_19120_28_ETM2_F / Wissembourg - France by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vollmersweiler - Germany*










PanS_18544_67_ETM_C2_F / Vollmersweiler - Germany by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pula, Istria, Croatia*


*the kitchiest sunset in the world....?* by Saskia on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*End of the day* by Henri Koga on *flickr*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg - Sweden*:

DSC_8368_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morro Bay, California - US*


Streaked Sunset by howardignatius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hemakuta Hill, Hamakata - India*


Hemakuta Hill Sunset by Souvik_Prometure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Signal Hill ,California - US*


fiery sunset by Celeste M (more off than on), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concepcion, Biobío - Chile*


Atardecer. by AacunaG., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San diego California - US*


Sunset Composite by Kevin Baird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ersfjorbotn, - Norway*


heading home in the sunset by John A.Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin, Nevada - US*


Night Landing, Austin, NV. by SteveD., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elva, Piedmont - Italy *



Church by Margall photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antofagasta, Chile*


EL CIELO EN LLAMAS by APOLO*NORTE*AFRICA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schönwalde , Berlin - Germany*


Sunset / abandoned Castle Dammsmühle by motståndet, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stångehuvud - Sweden*:

DSC_4097_1280 by Vrakpundare, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Bicycle in Saluhall by **** Medina, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Wind turbines in Sweden*:

Row of wind turbines, Sweden [3840x2160] by sokomalone0305, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kullaberg - Sweden*:

Waves at Kullaberg [EXPLORE] by MagnusL3D, on Flickr

IMG_6608 by andreassofus, on Flickr

Freighter at sunset by miphages, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bjärred - Sweden*:

Bjärred by Patrik J.C Stoltz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai sunset , china*










新颜 / new frame by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai sunset , china*










a walk into the sun by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai sunset , china*










Sunrise on the Bund, Shanghai by johey24, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tree with a View. USA*










Tree with a View by Sandra OTR, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*TONLE SAP SUNRISE *

Morning on the bank of Tonle Sap river in Phnom Penh. Cambodge










TONLE SAP SUNRISE by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice Sunrise. Italy*










Venice Sunrise by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Arizona . USA*










No 13 Cold by colin.smith18, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A gemstone in province of Treviso. Italy*










Asolo by Graz_86, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desierto de Tabernas -Almeria-Spain*










Oasis by antoniocamero21, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hakone National Park, Japan*










Mt Fuji (1 of 1) by robdog87, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sahara Desert, Morocco

Grand Erg Chigaga 5 by jan_bo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fairytale Castle Neuschwanstein, Germany

Fairytale Castle Neuschwanstein by Mohammad Keshtkar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mirror Lake - Lake Placid, NY, US

Mirror Lake - Lake Placid by ~ Floydian ~ , on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Central Australia on a rusty sand

Central Australia on a rusty sand by southern_skies2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yokohama, Japan

Yokohama by Gift of Light, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

city sunset by andotime, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Berwick, Scotland, UK

last light of the day by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broekmolen @ Sunrise. Netherlands*











Broekmolen @ Sunrise by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset @ Monschau. Germany*










Sunset @ Monschau by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Calgary. Canada*











Sunset in Calgary by mschroeter140, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grantville, Pennsylvania Sunset. USA*










Grantville, Pennsylvania Sunset by fusionpanda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Richmond. USA*










Sunset in Richmond HDR by mschroeter140, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset From Libby Hill. USA*










Another Sunset From Libby Hill by Will Weaver, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset On The Seine River HDR | Paris, France* 










Sunset On The Seine River HDR | Paris, France | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue of Liberty and New Jersey Port at Sunset, New-York City*










Statue of Liberty and New Jersey Port at Sunset, New-York City | davidgiralphoto.com by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*after a Texas storm*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Big Rocks of Klamath Beach | CA, USA*










The Big Rocks of Klamath Beach | HDR by David Giral | davidgiralphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groninger Sunset. Netherlands*










Hoge der Aa by Guido Musch, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kornati, Croatia*









*Croatie/ Croatia Kornati national parc!* by  Michel O'Connor on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*









*Sunset* by Tamara Polajnar on *flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barolo, Piedmont - Italy*


vineyard, fog and sunset by [email protected] (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pamplona, Navarre – Spain*


Campos al atardecer by PacoSo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morichal Largo, Monagas - Venezuela*


ocaso morichal by -loq-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla - Mexico*


Bajo la sombra del coloso by shiscoco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*


Llamada Alada by mallatesta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Framlingham, England - UK*


MURALLAS Y PUENTE - CASTILLO DE FRAMLINGHAM - SUFFOLK - U.K. by ABUELA PINOCHO , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Vicente Cape, Faro - Portugal*


La batalla del Cabo San Vicente (sombra vs luz) by Zalosev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


Hay paz en La Paz by ivan castro guatemala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba – Spain*


Campiña Cordobesa y Sierra Morena by Juan A. Bafalliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Rock, Garland, Texas -US*


A place to watch the sunset by Shutter_Hand, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (ME), Sicily - Italy*












by Antonio Cinotti on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Sky by marcosnr92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Shore in Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland

The Shore Long Exposure by MilesGrayPhotography (AnimalsBeforeHumans), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sky by marcosnr92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sky by marcosnr92, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

Seattle Sunset [2048 x 1304] [OC] by sokomalone0305, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Pink sunset by Paco Camacho Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Achill Sunset <3 by sunsetsontuesdays, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Liberty by M. Bececco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO | Aguascalientes*



Metufer said:


>


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Clearwater Beach, Florida, United States of America*











Watching the Sun Go Down from Pier 60 Clearwater Beach by Matthew Paulson via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Harbor Beach Sunset, Twin Lakes, California, United States of America*











Harbor Beach Sunset by Doug Jones via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lima, Perú*










La plaza del pueblo. by Gaby Fil Φ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tucson sunset, Arizona. USA*










Downtown Tucson sunset HDR + crane, of course. by FOTOLUCE STUDIO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marienplatz, Munich. Germany*










Marienplatz, Munich by Jon-White, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bagan sunset, Myanmar*










Bagan, Myanmar by Jon-White, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uluru Sunset . Australia*










Uluru Sunset HDR by Symoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Sunset 3D. Germany*










Berlin Sunset 3D ::: HDR Cross-Eye Stereoscopy by Stereotron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur Sunset. Malaysia*










Kuala Lumpur Sunset Panorama II (7 frames) by Nur Ismail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panorama | Kuala Lumpur | Sunset . Malaysia*










Panorama | Kuala Lumpur | Sunset | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset | Gombak | Malaysia*










Neighbour by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset | Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin Mosque. Malaysia*










Sunset | Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin Mosque | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monticchiello Tuscany – Italy*


Monticchiello the heaven door by mauromaori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alsace – France*


L'aurore aux doigts de rose.... by soeurette 67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another sunrise .... and more of His beauty each day .... should I crop it to square ? by Ewa Ciebiera - Dewberry Parfum +1 500 000 visites, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabria – Italy*


Attraversare by Gibì, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


paris je t'aime encore HDR ~ Paris ~ France ~ Haussmann by '^_^ D.F.N. Damail ^_^', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bauma - Switzerland*


Sonne zwischen Bäume by kruhme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Girona, Catalonia - Spain*


Atardecer en el delta by Llorenç Conejo (Llorco), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in the City *

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia in HDR










Sunset in the City by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

*Prilep, Macedonia*










photo by Leni von Geleva


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Winds of Change by richieJ1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sunset by Tail gunner2003, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon National Park, US

USA - Südwesten by Dagmar' s Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Dreamy Santorini by berkgnlp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sundown at Westerhever by berkgnlp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Namibia

Big Mama by Thierry Hennet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Riviera Beach Sunset Over Waterway Blue Heron Bridge Panorama by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mountain Hehuan, Taiwan

Sunset at Mountain Hehuan 合歡夕照 by Vincent_Ting, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Super Colorful Sunset Over Palm Beach Gardens Florida by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Boca Raton Waterway Real Estate Waterfront Property by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duomo, Milan - Italy*


Milan Duomo - From the Rooftop - Northern Spires by Steve Rogers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tulips Fields in Washington State – US*


Get Some Color In Your Life by ~ Aaron Reed ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perry, Washington State – US*


Timeless Wonder by ~ Aaron Reed ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algeciras, Andalusia - Spain.*


Reach for the skies by H!ghTower, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asen - Finland*


20140122B2 by Anssi_V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curry, Oregon - US*


Lost World by circleyq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Digging Gold by _Amritash_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elizabeth New Jersey – US*


Touchdown at Dawn by Frenz Fotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val Varaita – Italy*



I Have Seen the Infinite by a galaxy far, far away..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria – Germany*


Maibrunn - Schuhchristleger by hjw-foto, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Manila Bay - Philippines*
> 
> 
> True Blue at Manila Bay by Ankit_, on Flickr


Thank you for this jose!! stunning sunset view at my city!! :cheers:


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*Dubrovnik sunset, Croatia* by NE2 3PN on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*adriatic sunset* by mart senior photography on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viaduc de Garabit [Cantal, HDR]. France*










Viaduc de Garabit [Cantal, HDR] by BerColly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masjid Al Husna on the left and Sunway Pyramid shopping complex in one frame, divided by NPE Highway during sunrise. Malaysia*










Clash of Civilization by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the late evening. Estonia*










On the late evening by Andrei Reinol, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sand Dunes at Sossusvlei, Namibia *

Early morning shot of the red dunes at Sossusvlei, Namibia.










Sand Dunes at Sossusvlei, Namibia by sfrancis23, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona. Spain*










Untitled by milka rabasa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise on the Lynher river at St Germans quay , Cornwall, UK*










Sunrise on the Lynher river by stevieukuk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges in the DUMBO area. USA*










don't throw stones by SkyeBaggie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on BKK! Thailand*










Sunset on BKK! by dr speed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest. Hungary*










Budapest love by h.zsolesz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bahrain Sunset 
Taken from Riffa*










Bahrain Sunset by Silas Wan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle, Washington – US*


Simply Seattle by ~ Aaron Reed ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hita, Castile la Mancha – Spain*


Paisaje desde Hita, Guadalajara - Landscape from Hita, Guadalajara by Marco Antonio Losas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nisqually Vista, Washington State – US*


Endless Wonder by ~ Aaron Reed ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Povoacao, Açores - Portugal*


Untitled by ►Raquel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River South Twilight, River South Twilight. Virginia, USA*










River South Twilight by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Corolla, Caroline du Nord, États-Unis*










Sound Side Sunset by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackrock Mountain Summit. Virginia, USA*










Blackrock Mountain Summit by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valley Sunrise *
Some Purple Mountain Majesty during this sunrise from the Blue Ridge Parkway in Virginia. USA










Valley Sunrise by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bahrain Fort (Qal'at al-Bahrain) Sunset*










Bahrain Fort (Qal'at al-Bahrain) Sunset by Silas Wan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bahrain Sunrise *

Taken from hotel room in Juffair










Bahrain Sunrise by Silas Wan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Halong Bay, Vietnam*










Sunset at Halong Bay, Vietnam by Silas Wan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mawson Lakes - Adelaide sunset. Australia*










Mawson Lakes - Adelaide sunset by Silas Wan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Reflections. Wyndham, Virginia, USA*










Sunset Reflections by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Makarska, Croatia*









*Altitude: 4000 feet* by Kamil Ghais (www.kamilgha on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac du Bourget, Aix Les Bains, France*










Lac du Bourget, Aix Les Bains, France by Silas Wan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blue hour in Avignon, France*

Blue hour in Avignon by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Twilight Mirror*

Twilight Mirror by Florian D. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Hvar island, Croatia*









*Hvar* by Kamil Porembiński on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Jastrzębia Góra, Poland*









*Sunset* by Kamil Porembiński on *flickr*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Capo d'Orlando (ME), Sicily - Italy*













by Peppe on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in El Salvador*



Betocalo said:


> AtardecerCV-15 by raubianconeri, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA | Huayna-Potosí*



Marce-mora said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA | Titicaca Lake*



Marce-mora said:


> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO | Acapulco*


Acapulco residencial by BntzCar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Route 66 Riders *

Route 66 motorcycle riders travel into the southern California desert . USA










Route 66 Riders by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Lincolnshire – UK*


Sunset Over the Ancholme by Mark Lindstrom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia, Lombardy – Italy*


Misty sunset - different point of view by Riccardo Palazzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anuradhapura – Sri Lanka*


DSC_9940.jpg by by Claus Christa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irrawaddy river, Mandalay - Burma*


Mandalay, sunset at Irrawaddy river by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quabbin Reservoir, Massachusetts – US*


Spaceship by Patrick Zephyr Nature Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Combloux, Rhone-Alpes – France*


no word by Perrine.S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Sunset Lapland by __Skadi__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crete – Greece*


cruise ship's arrival in dawn- Crete by GateAway2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pfeiffer beach, big sur, California - US*


bigsur-1 by iswarbiswal1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garth, Wales - UK*


Garth Sunset by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lošinj island, Croatia*


*_RJS2579* by Richard Silver on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Orebić, Croatia - Sunrise*


*Orebic-sunrise 2* by Ivan Ivankovic on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*LOSARI BEACH*
Makasar - Indonesia

IMG_0300 by Yudi KudaLiar, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset over Sydney Harbour by LSydney, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Golden city by LSydney, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dusk, Sydney Harbour by LSydney, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kapar, Selangor, Malaysia*










Jeti Pengkalan Nelayan Sementa ( Scene 3 ) by Shamsul Hidayat Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kapar, Selangor, Malaysia*










Pengkalan Nelayan Sungai Keramat | Scene 5 by Shamsul Hidayat Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Selenge River, Mongolia

Sunset, Selenge River campsite by faj2323, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mongolia

Mongolia © Stefanie Payne by payne.stefanie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Sunset, Bagan, Myanmar by ott.geoffrey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Burma

Bagan, Burma by Elenale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Burma

Bagan, Burma by Elenale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Sunset, Bagan, Myanmar by ott.geoffrey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Burma

Bagan - Bagan Plains (248 of 255).jpg by bohumir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mandalay - Mandalay Hill, Myanmar

Mandalay - Mandalay Hill (94 of 240).jpg by bohumir, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*



SoaD said:


> Orange Sundown. by Magic life gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atitlan Lake, Guatemala*



C_F said:


> Sunset - Panajachel by Sinar84, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Juarez, Mexico*



Looker said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Jolla, California, USA*


La Jolla's waves by WalterWalle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Imperial Beach, USA*


Imperial Beach Pier by WalterWalle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tijuana, Mexico*


antes de salir el sol en tijuana by j_mendez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain Blue...Northwest Rectangle, Métro de Washington. USA*










Fountain Blue by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glen Allen, Virginia. USA*










Shoveling the Drive on a Snowy Night by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River North, Chicago, Illinois. USA*










New and Old by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henrico, Virginia. USA*










Construction Travel - I295 Varina-Enon Bridge by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Eola, Orlando, Florida. USA*










Orlando Florida Skyline by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Loop, Chicago, Illinois. USA*










Windy City Sunset by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poquoson, Virginia. USA*










Alien Shore by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ridge Road Sunrise..White Rock, Virginia. USA*










Ridge Road Sunrise by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Virginia sunset, USA*










Trophy Hunter by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baughman Rock Overlook - sunrise - ohiopyle state park - sunrise. USA*










Baughman Rock Overlook - sunrise - ohiopyle state park - sunrise by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*SUDIRMAN CBD*
just taken by me, Jakarta

DSC_0149 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Salemi (TP), Sicily - Italy*

_Vineyards_












by aurelio candido on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sugar Lake, Minnesota - US*


Sugar Lake Log Jam 2 by DE Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi - UAE*


ANother sunset chased at Abu Dhabi Corniche.. Enhanced with snapseed app.. by Archimedes Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheikhupura - Pakistan*


Hiran Minar!!! by Dr. Imran Sohail., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tel Aviv – Israel*


Paint it pink by koala-x, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*José, Anzoátegui – Venezuela*


Amanecer de Anzoategui (Complejo Petroquímico José Antonio Anzoátegui) by ernestoborges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A forest in Japan*


winter morning by Keiichi T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta del Este - Uruguay*


Puerto de Punta del Este by Martín Bibiloni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nijmegen - Netherlands*


The result from a nice sun up! by www.mroosfotografie.nl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Georgia – US*


Shrimpin silhouette by graham_veal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Musala - Bulgaria*


A sunrise from Musala (2925) by emil.rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

As the sun sets, Borobudur Temple in bathed in beautiful golden light. Central Java, Indonesia

Beyond Borobudur by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

The City of Lights by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Soul of Kyoto || Japan

The Soul of Kyoto || Japan by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Mt. Hood by KPortin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

West Vancouver, BC, Canada

Larson Creek by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

West Springs Sunset by MSVG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Florida Sunset 1 (1 of 1) by ken.brakefield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Florida Winter Sunset on Lido Beach by JakeB., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alsoors - Hungary*


Őszi alkony by Simkovics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darrington, Washington State - US*


Darrington by ranger442, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Binh Minh – Vietnam *


NXG_4341 by Nguyễn Xuân, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scammonden Bridge, England - UK*


M62, Scammonden Bridge by RenaldasUK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hampshire - UK*


Fisherman hut - River Test Hampshire by Christopher Pope Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong – China *


Dawn at The Peak｜Hong Kong by TommyYeung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uppsala - Sweden *


At dawn, december by RdeUppsala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


Chatsworth House, Derbyshire. by mikebriggs61, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Barbara, California - US*


Santa Barbara Pier at sunrise by Dennis Westover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L’Albufera, Valencia - Spain*


Esperant l'arribada de la nit a l'Albufera (Waiting for the night's arrival at l'Albufera) by Rafel Ferrandis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jelsa, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Jelsa (02) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Njivice, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Adriatic Sea (15) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milengrad, Krapina-Zagorje county, Croatia*










Ptičica More photos by Brko32


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlovac, River Kupa, Croatia*










Ptičica More photos by tabi


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Atardecer I by Daniel Salinas Córdova, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Kingston, Jamaica.*










,Manley Blvd- Kingston-Jamaica. by Simmo1342, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A beautiful evening at Gulf Beach in Milford, Connecticut, USA.*










Gulf Beach-Milford-Connecticut by Simmo1342, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silver Sands State Park- Milford, Connecticut- USA.*










Silver Sands State Park- Milford, Connecticut- USA. by Simmo1342, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*After the snow in Stratford,Connecticut, USA.*










Stratford3_12152013 by Simmo1342, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Richmond, Virginia. USA*










HQ by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachy Head, England - UK*



Belle Tout by I rM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haleakala Volcano. Maui, Hawaii, US*


Pu’u Kuku Sunset in widescape by JA.Photography (1/3rd of it will be interesting), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aqaba - Jordan*


Sunset in Aqaba by fernando.calejopires, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponta Negra - Brazil*

Brasil - Early evening in Ponta Negra by ADRIANOVIAJANTE007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria, England - UK*


Fairfield looking south by joe_bolton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gemenos, Provence - France*


Massif de la Sainte Baume (Bouches -du - Rhône,France) by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sefton Borough, England - UK*



Crosby Cloudscapes by Mark Holt Photography - 500k Views (Thank you!!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*b r u l é e | san francisco, california. USA*










b r u l é e | san francisco, california by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veules-les-Roses, Normandy - France*



Paisible by KerKaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gia Lai – Vietnam *



Tea Field by Xversion1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunnottar, Scotland – UK*



Dunnottar Castle in the Moonlight by G Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Haleakala Volcano. Maui, Hawaii, US*
> 
> Pu’u Kuku Sunset in widescape by JA.Photography (1/3rd of it will be interesting), on Flickr


Awesome sunset photo


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Xalapa, Mexico*


Cálida despedida by Naiknatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


The Myth of the North by leireunzueta / leireunzueta.squarespace.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loup of Fintry, Scotland - UK*


Loup Of Fintry, Scotland by xpfloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## mmielu (Dec 26, 2011)

*Przemyśl, Poland - fot. R.Niebieszczański*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmelo – Uruguay*


LLUEVE SOBRE MOJADO by Cesar Montes de Oca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villalonga, Valencia Comunitat – Spain*


Dominando el valle by PacoQT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Quepos – Costa Rica*


Ahí Ahora by JavierAndrés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lescun Aquitaine – France*


Pequeño, peludo, suave by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo Rojo, Pedernales – Dominican Republic*


Cabo Rojo, Pedernales by Dax M. Roman E., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carvoeiro, Algarve -Portugal*


Boneca´s sunset by @jesfarma (twitter), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


till the sky falls down by Alanis Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manaria, Basque Country - Spain*


Ilunsentia Saibigainen / Atardecer en Saibigain by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santurce, San Juan – Puerto Rico*


My view from above, Puerto Rico by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset on the Sea*


Copia - DSC_4214 by nonorold, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Breathtaking view at sunset by Beth J18, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Michigan City Postcard by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset HDR in milton road , Cambridge , UK*










Sunset HDR in milton road , Cambridge , UK by Humayun_Hasan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Battersea Bridge Sunset HDR Panorama London UK*










Battersea Bridge Sunset HDR Panorama London UK by Mark Colliton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset - the secret castle's garden. Italy*










HDR sunset - the secret castle's garden by Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Super Moon Over Yosemite Falls. USA*










Super Moon Over Yosemite Falls by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sun behind the tree. Italy*










HDR - The sun behind the tree by 
Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise On The Merced River yosemite. USA*










December Sunrise On The Merced River by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*green sea. Italy*










HDR - green sea by Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Glow Over Olmsted Point. USA*










Sunset Glow Over Olmsted Point by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pallavicino, Piémont, Italy*










HDR - a peaceful sunset by Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last Rays Over St Mary Lake. USA*










Last Rays Over St Mary Lake by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villahermosa, Mexico*


_DSC2485 by Fabiángs, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Juiz de Fora, Brazil*


Sunrise in Juiz de Fora by Marcelo Dias Müller, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Severn Bridge, UK*


New Severn Bridge by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Boston, Massachusetts, USA*


Orange Sunset by TomBerrigan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamadan, Iran*


Ekbatan steeplechase, Hamadan, Iran by Farzad Hamidimanesh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antalya, Turkey*


Yalım Park Antalya Günbatımı by Akın Sercan Atik, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CANADA | Quebec*


Sunset at L'Anse-de-Roche - Québec by dressk, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHINA | Hong Kong*


Untitled by janetcmt's pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*POLAND | Baltic Sea*


Sunset by Kamil Porembiński, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*UNITED KINGDOM | Waterloo*


Waterloo sunset by Bev Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maldives*


A Maldivian Sunset by Mahin Fayaz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHINA | Hong Kong*


Sunset in Victoria Harbour by jonathan.leung, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands, Sicily - Italy*











by Thilo Hilberer on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiftcurrent Creek Sunrise...Glacier National park. USA*










Swiftcurrent Creek Sunrise by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Halong Bay in northern Vietnam,

Hạ Long Bay - Sunset by Alan1086, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenya

Tranquillity, Masai Mara by Poulomee Basu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England



Blackfriars and St Paul's Cathedral seen from the South Bank, London SE1, UK by Ministry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong International Commerce Centre. by volvob12b, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

WWII Memorial Washington, DC US

WWII Memorial at Sunset by keviikev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

One World Trade Center by angeljimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

I Imagined a Monorail of Sun and Light by TheTimeTheSpace, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

at the Mormon Temple, San Diego, US

Week51_Contre_jour by Karen Wilson-Bonnar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland

Red light district @ Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


*Dubrovnik* by Albert Tan on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cincinnati, OH .USA*










Cincinnati, OH by Jodi M., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunrise. USA*










Chicago Sunrise by Jodi M., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










The last sunset of 2013 over Manhattan by Arutemu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Pittsburgh. USA*










Gradients in the sky as seen from the West End Bridge in Pittsburgh by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Monument in southeast Idaho. USA*










The Devil's Orchard by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milky Way Above Shenandoah National Park. USA*










Milky Way Above Shenandoah National Park by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuccaro Monferrato, Piémont, Italie*










Sunset on the hill by Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iwo Jima Sunrise, WA. USA*










Iwo Jima Sunrise by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piemonte, Italy*










Sunset - Tramonto nel monferrato hdr by Stefano Prigione, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunnel View Sunrise, Yosemite. USA*










Tunnel View Sunrise by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkown place*


_RJP2566 by ryan.pennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nanche Bazar, Nepal*


Gokyo Ri by Sunrider007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang – Malaysia*


Morning Reflection by Nik irfan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca Island, Baleares - Spain*


DSCF9235 by bw_fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Stack, wales – UK*


South Stack Lighthouse by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Olympiastadion Berlin by muckypuppy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosenkällasjön - Sweden*


Morning activity in the birdlake by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelsea, Massachusetts – US*


Boston Suburbs with Peak Fall Color during Golden Hour, Everett and Chelsea Massachusetts with Revere Hills by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai - UAE*


Together .... Forever by |MBS-..|, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fortaleza – Brazil*


Beira Mar at dusk by LeoMuse747, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

India - Rajasthan - Udaipur - Sunset - 29 by asienman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Nightfall by Stormsignal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Winds of Inspiration by vici125, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

good night shanghai, China

good night shanghai by Swissrock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

IMG_6962 by e7ma1111, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

The Story Of Life by David Tao Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Siquijor by Larterman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

sunset over puxi by alexander reneby lithman, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mljet, Croatia*









*9* by  james tonna on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset On The Merced River. USA*










Sunset On The Merced River by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort Mcmurray, Alberta, Canada*










HDR Landscape by BradnChe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antelope Canyon. USA*










Alone At The Edge by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*



cocono said:


> Por Roberto Palencia


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


halo dorado by Cristian VeVa, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Sunny landscape by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Guerrero, Mexico*


Good morning by my Nokia N8 by Cristian VeVa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chapultepec Lake, Mexico City*


Ya amanece en chapultepec by Cristian VeVa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Draper Utah, LDS Temple at Sunset by Brady Withers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful Lake Powell, Utah, US

Beautiful Lake Powell, Utah, at sunset [1920 × 1200] by i LOVE THE COUNTRY LIFE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coast line California, US

Coast Starlight at Sunset by Andy Chabot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pigeon Point Lighthouse - Pescadero, CA, US

Pigeon Point Lighthouse - Pescadero, CA by Ian P. Miller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree National Park, California, US


Mastodon Peak Cottonwood Spring by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Light house at Discovery Park in Seattle, WA, US

West Point Lighthouse by fenomatik, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salinitas, El Salvador*


A fresh sunset by Karen & Carlos Reyes, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Waiting by garshna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

Fishing Pier Sunset by KPortin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cormorant Cove located in West Seattle near Alki, WA, US

Cormorant Cove by Alex Levine Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

shadow on building near sunset in NYC by akwebb1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Candy House sunset by LJN_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*seaham sunrise . UK*

first time ive been out for a sunrise in a while and it didnt disapoint










seaham sunrise by thompsonmark815, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horsetail Falls Sunset, 2014. UK*










Horsetail Falls Sunset, 2014 by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


Cerro de las Mitras Monterrey México by ropemi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Sunset by Creativity+ Timothy K Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Sunset by Paolo Bonassin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cornwall, England*


Sunset date by Phoenix photo and craft UK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


#Monterrey #Sunrise #CerroDeLaSilla #NuevoLeón #México #CanonEOS #fall #autumn by sarahgzzrob, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade sunset. Serbia*










HDR sunset by mladencoko, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shieldfield, Newcastle. UK*










A glimmer of light by thompsonmark815, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balboa Pier Sunset. USA*










Balboa Pier Sunset by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY Sunrise. USA*










NY Sunrise by Jero SdP, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset from the boat at seaham docks. UK*










sunset from the boat at seaham docks by thompsonmark815, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Hour On Paradise Pier. USA*










Golden Hour On Paradise Pier by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Returning Brooklyn. USA*










Returning Brooklyn by Jero SdP, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central. UK*










_MG_5525 by thompsonmark815, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles. USA*










Darkest Before The Dawn by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston. USA*










Framework by Jero SdP, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo, Sicily - Italy*











by Fabio Pitino on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versaille, Ille de france - France*


To Get Up At Crack Of Dawn by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Esjberg - Germany* 


Sunset Serenade by blavandmaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nishiizu-Cho, Chizuoka - Japan*



Godzilla rock. by cate♪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steptoe, Washington - US*



Bleeding Light by Wind Walk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierce, Washington - US*



Final Fight by circleyq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasslie, Scotland - UK*


Lomond view. by AlbOst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Binh Minh – Vietnam *



Sunset at Rice Field by Xversion1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Araucania – Chile* 



Atardecer Araucano - Santuario El Cañi by Alfredo Rivera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*



You're Good to Come Home To by Chicago Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antioch, California - US*


CL sunset by Marc Crumpler (Ilikethenight), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holzhausen, North Rhine-Westfalia - Germany*


Mystic Rocks by toco112, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dannenberg, Lower Saxony - Germany.*


I like the sunset colors by Metal Maik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moel Ispri, Wales - UK*


IMG_4543F by Cilmeri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pat Bay, BC – Canada*


Blue Heron on Pat Bay by Freshairphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mukim, Penang – Indonesia*


Bukit Mertajam Sunset by Nik irfan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakworth, England – UK*


Jackie's Seat by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Nuraghe Santu Antine by ambrogio_mura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Taiwan*



_DSC3566.jpg by Prevlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanzarote, Canary Island - Spain*


A New Day, Lanzarote by planebrains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki Bay - Finland*


Untitled by Mikko Erholtz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia









http://1x.com/photo/47516


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenya









http://1x.com/photo/40355


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US









http://1x.com/photo/41410


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US









http://1x.com/photo/50550


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenya









http://1x.com/photo/784664/latest:nature


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany









http://1x.com/photo/81966


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland









http://1x.com/photo/36288


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain









http://1x.com/photo/208985


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sahara, Morocco

On the waves of the Sahara by Gilad Benari, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea 울산*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pierce Reservoir at sunset...Singapore*










Pierce Reservoir at sunset... by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madeira Sunset, Jardim do Mar. Portugal*










Madeira Sunset, Jardim do Mar [EXPLORE] by MagnusL3D, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A deserted car in West Texas, USA*










Deserted Car by roevin | Urban Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lemán Lack (Switzerland)*










Lemán Lack (Switzerland) by Kaptah, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afternoon at Jatiluhur, Purwakarta. Indonesia*










Afternoon at Jatiluhur, Purwakarta by Herry Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Povo Novo, Rio Grande do Sul, Brazil*










A copa da corticeira by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*










Florence Silhouettes by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Coquitlam, Colombie-Britannique, Canada*










Winter Sunset Behind the Grass by Russ Beinder, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queensferry. Scotland*










Forth Bridge Tranquility by Pete Rowbottom - Pete37038, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston Skyline Golden Glow. USA*










Houston Skyline Golden Glow by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

DXB 2014 by thedreamfaktory, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Between Switzerland and Italy*


Matterhorn on fire - Riederalp by Sinar84, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hood River, USA*


Hood River Sunset by brianstowell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mannheim, Germany*


Feierabend by Deutscher Wetterdienst (DWD), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Sunset HDR by Dr. Ilia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Sunset from Montparnasse by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calabria, Italy*


Sunset by Maria Rosaria Sannino/images and words, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Derbyshire, UK*


Bleaklow sunset by Keartona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*In the French Pyrenees*


Aube coruscante en Pyrénées - Pau - France by Démocrite, atomiste dérouté, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Diakofto, Trapeza – Greece*


Peloponnese, Sunset over Diakofto by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tregastel, Brittany – France *


It all happened so quickly by [email protected]//, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tainan – Taiwan*


井仔腳鹽田繽紛夕照 by 910 style, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cielo rosso by meteorosolina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Colosseo by Carmen De Cristofaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Sa Cova, Catalonia – Spain*


My paradise... by sandra160173, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Konak, Izmir – Turkey*


DSC9179 by Mehmet Sağlam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pont del Petroli, Badalona – Spain*


Pont del Petroli by sandra160173, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


A tree that has seen many many sunsets by Nomad Soldier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gantiwarno – Indonesia*


The Main Performances (1) by Saut BeGe Panggabean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Sunset Key by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lisbon, Portugal

Landscapes of Lisbon series. by Pixelements, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tervo, Finland

688482009665067 by pint.maws28, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

on Positano, Amalfi coast, Italy

View on Positano, Amalfi coast, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland

ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Amersfoort, Netherlands by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On the island of Procida, Italy

On the island of Procida, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Blue mosque, Istanbul

Blue mosque, Istanbul by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sharjah, Al Noor mosque, UAE

Sharjah, Al Noor mosque / ABM (Another Blue Monday) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Milwaukee, Wisconsin, US.

And so We Dream by Phil~Koch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Stories to be Told by Phil~Koch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Shine Silently by Phil~Koch, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Texas, USA*









by me


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


Amanecer by 49Carmelo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Estepona, Spain*


Amanecer. Estepona. by malechuga, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Marbella, Spain*


Amanecer by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


IMGP8356b by rennyaz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London Gatwick*


Winter sunset - London Gatwick (EGKK/LGW) by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kakel Huincul Lagoon, Argentina*


Laguna Kakel huincul by cachi gestido, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vega Baja, Puerto Rico*


Laguna Tortuguero, Vega Baja, Puerto Rico by Louis O'Halloran, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weston wide. UK*










Weston wide by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Weston *

Early morning in Weston-super-mare UK










Sunrise over Weston by John Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamengo, Rio de Janeiro. Brazil*










Rio by Wagner Bellato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pier Scheveningen. Netherlands*










Pier Scheveningen by rubenjesmiatka, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pôr-do-sol, São Thomé das Letras-Brazil*










Pôr-do-sol, São Thomé das Letras-MG by Wagner Bellato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calabre, Italy*










Alba chiara by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Thomé das Letras - Minas Gerais. Brazil*










Amanhecer - São Thomé das Letras - MG by Wagner Bellato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerbere, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*










Oiseau du matin by bleumarie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro. Brazil*










Fim de tarde by Wagner Bellato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Osaka. Japan*










安治川岸壁の夕景 by bohem-tom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin – Germany *



6 clock in the morning by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etna – Italy*


Show Me a Sign, Etna [EXPLORE] by alexbravewolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cappadocia – Turkey*


Cappadokian Sunrise by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini – Greece*


The moment. by Drifter1984, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alexandria - Egypt *


Sunset from Mamoura by Stationary Nomads, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


baum und schilf im april by hans 1960, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada *


Toronto I by MaxPa., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Sunset @ San Juan, P.R. by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


Sunset by Lucien Schilling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast, Queensland – Australia*


Last Light by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newport Beach, CA, US



Untitled by Trent Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia*









*by me. *


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gornja Stubica, Zagorje, Croatia*

Cross at sunset by sandra86sandra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrava, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*

Sunset light by my moon blue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urban sunset*

Urban sunset by my moon blue, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia - Christmas sunset ...*









*by me. *


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset at Kalundborg habour - Denmark*


Sunset at Kalundborg habour by mightyfib, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Folsom, California - US*


Palladio Sunset, Folsom CA (C61_5899_HDR-LR-NS) by PJM #1 (Pedro Marenco), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coskills, England - UK*


Barnetby Sunset by i.scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


Perugia sunset by marcosmallred, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amritsar, Punjab - India*


The Golden Temple by divaykhatri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Fréhel, Brittany - France*


Dédale crépusculaire by Coco Carrigan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hedensted - Denmark*


danish sunset by Neal J.Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Life has to end. Love doesn't by Roy Mcgavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerold, Bavaria – Germany
*

Geroldsee Dawn by alpenbild.de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dernice, Lombardy - Italy*


the Alps and houses in the fog ( Italy) by ely z, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Mountain by Kiwi Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


IMG_0577 by davidlauwahxd, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Sunset airplane by Tommylege, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fire Sunset* 

Miramar - Mar Chiquita - Córdoba - Argentina










Fire Sunset by Silver Nicte, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ojo de atardecer...Argentina*










Ojo de atardecer by gabmarch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Osaka. Japan*










安治川内港の夕景 by bohem-tom, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sin City 
The Strip, Las Vegas. USA*










Sin City by sathellite, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Sunset - Russia*










Movement on the Water (Moscow Sunset - Down by the River) Front Page Explore (7/8/11) by geezaweezer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somis, California. USA*










Throwdown Response by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ventura, California. USA*










Splish Splash by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camarillo, Californa. USA*










Rivers Don't Use a Clock by Extra Medium, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Big Splash - Down by the Playa. Lima, Peru*










The Big Splash - Down by the Playa by geezaweezer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Down by the Playa (Setting Sun - Lima). Peru*










Down by the Playa (Setting Sun - Lima) by geezaweezer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Isla Mujeres, Mexico*


Trade Winds - Isla Mujeres, Mexico (Near Cancun) by PatrickSmithPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Honolulu, USA*


The Isolated Oasis by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


Days of Wonder by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cancun, Mexico*


CANCUN SUNSET by photojordi®, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Sunset over Jersey City,NJ


Sunset over Jersey City,NJ by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Port Bayonne Sunset


Port Bayonne Sunset by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Newark Interstate Sunset


I-78 Westbound - Newark,New Jersey Sunset by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sachsen, Switzerland*


Faithful German Rays by camelos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


La Ville-Lumière by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cancun, Mexico*


Sunrise at Cancun, Mexico by Simon__X, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tepic, Mexico*


Un nuevo día by Christian Frausto Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea (울산)*









by me


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Split, Croatia*









*'Sun-down' Split, Croatia, Eastern-Europe* by am imag3s on *flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trent Lock - UK*


Sunset Spectacular by Captain Nikon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ushuaia - Argentina
*


Sunset over the ranch by dannygoodding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dalama - Sweden*


A moment of clarity by Appe Plan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lemon Cove, California - US*


Nature's far too subtle to repeat herself… by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai - China*


boom by staffh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antarctic*


Sunset in Antarctica by Petra's nature photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney - Australia*


Amazing Red Sunrise by missgeok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dead Sea, West Bank - Palestine* 


Dead Sea Sunset by gurrygudfinns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wadden sea - The Netherlands*


Bloodsky - Wadden sea, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulki - India*


spectacular-sunset by Rammohan Paranjape, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Building and the Birds. Lima, Peru*










The Building and the Birds by geezaweezer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at muscat sea port, oman*










Sunset at muscat sea port, oman by mamasain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Gorbea. Spain*










Amanecer en Gorbea by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc naturel d'Urkiola, Pays Basque, Espagne*










Calma al amanecer by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia da Figueira da Foz - Beira Litoral - Portugal*










Praia da Figueira da Foz - Beira Litoral - Portugal by verridário, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sombras en el Retiro. Spain*










RetiroSombras by L.Miguel.Alv, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Naranja by Bouzonj, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calp, Spain*


Atardecer del Mediterráneo II by Sara Constán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jersey City, USA*


Sunset On Jersey City by Cyrielle Beaubois, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Chinese Metropolis Sunset Cityscape iPhone 5 Wallpaper - 30-12-2014 by Cường Keng, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Sunset in New York by Dedete36, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Miami, USA*


Miami Skyline @ Sunset by MaydayRelay, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


New York City / Red Hook by fallenleafphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


Утро by alexrgb5, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sydney, Australia*


s Dec30 Sydney Opera House Sunrise_DSC_6767 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sicily, Italy*


Sicily by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*River Korana, Karlovac, Croatia*









*River Korana in daybreak* by Oliver Švob on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich. Switzerland*










Zuerisee by nnstoimenov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland Sunset*










Cold by nnstoimenov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moody Lake. USA*










Moody Lake by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sukhothai temples. Thailand. *










Sukhothai temples by Jan Miřacký, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen...Belgium*










Deep Mood by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kid fisherman in Sukhothai. Thailand*










Kid fisherman in Sukhothai by Jan Miřacký, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Silhouette. Helsinki. Finland*










Sunset Silhouette by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tabouk, Arabie Saoudite*










Sunrise over Wadi Rum by Jan Miřacký, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Tallinn Cityscape. Estonia*










Old Tallinn Cityscape by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki. Finland*










Rouge Ordinaire by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkjufell, Snaefellsness Peninsula - Iceland*


[ ... early morning glow ] by D-P Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich, Bavaria - Germany*


DSC_8159-2 by Michi_munich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sawall, Brandenburg - Germany*


Nordic Geese at Sunrise by Horst Beutler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning Drop by kein100h2o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goldach - Switzerland*


Pumpkins Falling from the Sky - Happy Halloween!!! by »DaLMaTiNo«, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake SIlversee, Carinthia - Austria*


Silbersee im Nebel bei Sonnenaufgang by foto-maker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Natales, Patagonia - Chile*


Sunrise in Puerto Natales, Patagonia, Chile by Steffen Faradi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fichtelberg - Germany*


Morgenrot auf dem Fichtelberg by Deutscher Wetterdienst (DWD), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laredo, Cantabria - Spain*


Morning lights by green.pit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Erleuchtung bei -17 Grad. by Tobias Raphael Ackermann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset Lincoln Memorial, DC, US

Sunset Lincoln Memorial by Shadman Samin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

verona by lukio., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bangladesh

Golden Sunset by Chandrajit Bhattacharjee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry unknown location.

Sunset over Parkhouse by Peter Juerges, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

江ノ島 by gosk_bb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji winter sunset at Showa Memorial Park, Japan

Mt. Fuji winter sunset by M-i-2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

D610 same old zanpa by troy_williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sacred Shrine by JKboy Jatenipat :: I am a little traveler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji, Japan

Japan Sensation by Gift of Light, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Horseshoe Beach, Okinawa Japan

Horseshoe Beach, Okinawa Japan by millydunn, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*Dubrovnik Sunset* by Paul on *flickr*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manizales, Colombia*


Domingo by Pato Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalucía, Spain*


A tus atardeceres ...se acostumbraron mis ojos by Cris_ST, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Venezuela*


Atardeceres by Oriana 420, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Levante, Spain*


Playa de levante_ by grepin11, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Doñana National Park, Spain*


Atardeceres en Doñana by fcojriosbello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Solpor na lagoa. by hilarioperez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


"Y COMO CADA DÍA A ESTA HORA... LO MEJOR ESTÁ POR LLEGAR"- PETER PAN by Esmeralda Outes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in El Salvador*


Atardecer Club Salvadoreño by emerino0982, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cangas, Spain*


Crucero by Rafa Arroyo Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pontevedra, Spain*


"DONDEQUIERA QUE VAYAS, HAGA EL TIEMPO QUE HAGA, LLEVA SIEMPRE TU PROPIO SOL"- ANTHONY D.ANGELO by Esmeralda Outes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London City Sunrise. UK*










London City Sunrise by Ray Wise, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelenian Sunset . Belgium*










Mechelenian Sunset by trm42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Hammersmith Bridge Sunset by Ray Wise, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rethimnon, Crète, Grèce*










Light explosion by Theophilos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*last light | davenport, california. USA*










last light | davenport, ca by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Beach Boys “Surfin’ USA”*










The Beach Boys “Surfin’ USA” by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monroe, New York. USA*










Sunset over the Island - in explore by SunnyDazzled, on Flickr


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

*Isla Partida, México​*
Isla Partida, México por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Sun Fire Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mitchelsberg - Austria*


Take a seat, please by gerhard.1962, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalamis, Istanbul - Turkey*


Untitled by 'emre erdogan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Güneşe Yolculuk


Güneşe Yolculuk by Zeki Öztürk, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en el puerto pesquero de Marbella, España*










Reflejos en el mar by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en el puerto deportivo *

Atardecer en el puerto deportivo de Marbella, España










Atardecer en el puerto deportivo by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en el costa de Marbella, España*










Marea baja al atardecer by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Málaga ,España*










Comienza el ocaso by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marbella, España*










Barca en la playa by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horizonte rojo *

Antes de salir el sol en el Mediterráneo Marbella, España










Horizonte rojo by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palmeras *

Atardecer en el paseo marítimo de Marbella, España










Palmeras by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GEIRANGER (Noruega)*










Fiordo de Geiranger by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* puerto deportivo de Marbella, España*










Nubes sobre el mar Mediterráneo by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto pesquero de Estepona *
Atardecer en el puerto pesquero de Estepona España










Puerto pesquero de Estepona by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica - Croatia*

long day at an end by Zeljko Stjepanovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica - Croatia II*

Crikvenica by mSz_Hindo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Murmuration by Alan MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


España. Zaragoza. El Pilar, La Seo, El Ebro y el Mirador Princess. Explore 30 de septiembre de 2013 by Cesar Catalan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrenjoey Lighthouse, NSW - Australia*


Barrenjoey Lighthouse after Sunset, Sydney, Australia by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeddah - Saudi Arabia*


Energy -Explore by Tarqe alzharani || ******, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Constance on Reichenau Island - Germany*



Reichenau Sunset by PhiiiiiiiL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krcedin - Serbia*


Endless view by Katarina 2353, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Sunburst cloud above Magic Kingdom, Disney World, Orlando by Lisa Bettany {Mostly Lisa}, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collingwood, Ontario - Canada*


The first light at sunset by Jeff S. PhotoArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Sunset Gate (HDR) by farbspiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riyadh - Saudi Arabia*


Twister in desert - Explore by TARIQ-M, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jura. France*










Passwang_hdr3.jpg by Matthias Küffer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niederdorf, BL. Switzerland*










Niederdorf, BL by Matthias Küffer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










image by Matthias Küffer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marbella, España*










Nubes sobre el mar Mediterráneo by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marbella, España*










Reflejos en el puerto by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Sunset - Top of the Rock Manhattan NYC . USA*










New York City Sunset - Top of the Rock Manhattan NYC [EXPLORED] by DiGitALGoLD, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marrakech Sunset, Morocco*










Marrakech Sunset, Morocco by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Skyline*










Singapore Skyline by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Virginia Beach, USA*










Back Bay by rjmerrill, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freemans Reach, New South Wales, Australia*










Scorching by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Matheson - New Zealand*


Lake Matheson by Molly Brown NZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Osaka Castle by dai oni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


Steel Sunset by ecstaticist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison, Wisconsin - US*


Icy Bench At James Madison Park – Nikon D600 by ryanmense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gagliole, Marche - Italy*


Camerino by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Asutria*


Vienna DC after sunset by desomnis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kandahar - Afghanistan *


Heading Home by Nate Derrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Paris, city of lights by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Louvre by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


種在田裡的音符 by joyoyo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawkesbury River Sunset. Australia*










Hawkesbury River Sunset by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freemans Reach, New South Wales, Australia*










One Moment Later... by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney, Australia*










Explosive by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney, Australia*










Queenscliff by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warriewood, Sydney, Australia*










Tranquility by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venise, Italy*










Main Street by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coffs Harbour Jetty, Coffs Harbour, New South Wales. Australia*










Burning by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ocean between Los Angeles and Sydney.*










Somewhere...? by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manly East, Sydney. Australia*










Light and Shadows by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warriewood, Sydney. Australia*










Gilded Sunrise by 'Mick's Pics', on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Velebit mountain, Croatia (01.01.2015.*)









*1st of 365* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ault Hucknall. UK*










IMG_4828.jpg by briz55, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chelsea, London. UK*










Knightbridge by p3cks57, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken in Praslin, Seychelles*










Purple twilight by desneuwenhuy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm – Spain*


Despidiendo Octubre by erubicon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Topsail Beach, NC - US*


The Pastel Coastline by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Olor a Verano by Darkaico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York – US*


Glowing Shadows by sakeeb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City – Mexico*


Ocaso al Sur de la Ciudad de México. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukom Territory – Canada*


The Many Colours of Kluane by kdee64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei – Taiwan*


蓋亞之歌:淡水河篇~五股&八里，觀音山硬漢嶺 Dawn and twilight of Taipei city~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torreon, Coahuila – Mexico*


Ocaso duranguense visto desde Coahuila. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roca, Valencia – Spain*


OTRA PUESTA DE SOL by Hijicos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm – Sweden*


ESTOCOLMO by adelarad21, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

sunset in bled, Slovenia

...bled XIII... by Mohammad Keshtkar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! unknown Location.

Sunset over Sphinx Rock Sorrento by bjorn.baklien, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nepal


Paradise by jensen2k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Woody Bay, UK

Woody Bay - Isle of Wight by Rob Schaverien, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset, Cowee Overlook, Blue Ridge Parkway, North Carolina, US

Sunset, Cowee Overlook by jjraia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over the Mekong River, Krajess Province, Cambodia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/76391...adD-qJ8ACz-qJ46J7-qJ3A3o-qrxEKj-qrKnqz-pM9iyw


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Rock Drop 2015 by Aaron M Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland

141228 Sunset at Kinderdijk-1230 by Marco de Waal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France.

Paris wallpapers by qspirituel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Avoriaz, France*


Avoriaz, Last xx14 sunset by antoinebrunhairion, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*


Sunset in Thessaloniki by Andrea Scollo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Melbourne, Australia*


Tranquil Sunset by jensen2k, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Piazza di Spagna by Gael F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


sunset by ga-bree-ehl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Isle of Wight, UK*


Woody Bay - Isle of Wight by Rob Schaverien, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bled, Slovenia*


...bled XIII... by Mohammad Keshtkar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini, Greece*


evening glow by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chaucha, Ecuador*


Atardecer 2 by Ricardo Goercke, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Minsk, Belarus*


minsk atardecer by Rodrigo Díaz Lupanow, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Sunset Skyline of Istambul by Andrés Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frigiliana, Spain*


Frigiliana (EXPLORE 2014-03-08) by Jose María Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


Wormhole in the eastern sky by RobertCross1 (off and on), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra Nevada, USA*


Bailey Watches the Sun Go Down on His Third Year by RobertCross1 (off and on), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sierra Madre Oriental, Mexico*


Starting a New Day by Ricardo Carreon, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London at sunset. UK*










Big Ben by p3cks57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Amazing Singapore 2 by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osceola, Washington - US*


Amazing Sunset by bradjustinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong - China*


Amazing Summer Night by jonathan.leung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Auburn, Maine - US*


AMAZING sunset last night! by Janeinmaine1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia, Umbria - Italy*


Amazing Light From the City Center by Filippo Fratini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bizkaia - Spain*


última fotografía con la 5d by clover2500, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Capte, Provence-Cote D'Azur - France*


Palette de couleurs du soir...... by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loch Earn, Scotland - UK*


Meanwhile...... by Images from Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego, California - US*


OB Pier by dougsooley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fardal - Norway*


Fardal by bjarne.stokke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*ac d'Annecy- France*


lac d annecy by cristgal56, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malgrate, Lombardy - Italy*


Lecco at twilight by abbabassa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie, France*


Château de Chantilly, Picardie, France by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almere- Netherlands*


Ice Age 4 premiere in Amsterdam by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles, California - US*


Home, let me come home [Explored] by Edwin_Abedi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton, England - UK*


A volte c'è così tanta bellezza nel mondo, che non riesco ad accettarla… / Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world I feel like I can't take it… by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warnemünde Beach - Germany*


sailors dream - catching the sunset by kasof | pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wat Rong Khun, Chiang Rai - Thailand*


Rong Khun Temple by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porter Ranch, Northridge, California. USA*










Porter Ranch, Northridge, California by apelarlette, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Yorkshire Sculpture Park. UK*










[/urlSunset at Yorkshire Sculpture Park by The ChickenWing, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eagle Lake Under the Stars. USA*










Eagle Lake Under the Stars by Carlos L. Yordan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karlberg, Stockholm. Sweden*










D Bridge Sunset by henriksundholm.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodiam. UK*










Sunset on the Rother by Adam Swaine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Optical Phenomenon in the Winter Sky *

Suolahti,Finland










Beautiful Optical Phenomenon in the Winter Sky by jmjuhis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest. Hungry*










Untitled by asier.quintana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amapondo Valley. South Africa *










Amapondo Valley by Andrew Harvard, Durban, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Before Sunriese - Chincoteague Island*










Before Sunriese - Chincoteague Island by Betty Vlasiu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ribeauville, Alsace, France*










Vue sur Ribeauvillé by PDHE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calabre, Italy*










Alba chiara by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Druimarbin, Scotland.*










Fort William Jetty. by Willem Eelsing, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Irrigation ditch park to Rozzano (MI) Italy*










Colors reflection by Stievesox, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stocka, Gävleborg, Sweden*










Yet another sunset by Olof Bergqvist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerbere, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*










Cerbère, un matin de janvier... by bleumarie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*la maison de la radio paris*

Paris, Île-de-France










la maison de la radio paris by apparencephotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vyšehrad, Prague, Czec Republic*










Untitled by asier.quintana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*










God made weds Man made by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baudukki, Moncalieri, Piémont. Italy*










Ultima Alba dell'anno..... emozioni dell'anima. by BORGHY52, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*










Uniten Mosque by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Betina, Murter island, Croatia*









*by me. *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pirovac, Croatia*









*Worth Seeing Twice* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Double-O Arch. Utah. USA*










Double-O Arch by Scott Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista of Washington DC Memorial and Monument Skyline at Sunset. USA*










Vista of Washington DC Memorial and Monument Skyline at Sunset by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arlington National Cemetary with Christmas Wreaths at Sunset - Arlington VA. USA*










Arlington National Cemetary with Christmas Wreaths at Sunset - Arlington VA by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Miners river . Michigan. USA*










"Crepuscular rays" Miners beach Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baudukki, Moncalieri, Piémon. Italy*










Ultima Alba dell'anno..... emozioni dell'anima. by BORGHY52, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*beauty sets in Dawn. Indonesia*










beauty sets in Dawn by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baudukki, Moncalieri, Piémon. Italy*










Tramonto sul MONVISO by BORGHY52, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterway...Malaysia*










Waterway by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baudukki, Moncalieri, Piémon. Italy*










RIFLESSI by BORGHY52, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









*IMG_7856* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rab island, Croatia*









*IMG_2081* by Poje Mario on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

in Arches National Park, near Moab, Utah, US

Delicate Arch View by jensen2k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

Beautiful evening by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset on the road to Ventimiglia - Liguria Italy

On The Road by Tiziano Valeno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shot from Cima Rosetta after the sunset, Pale di San Martino (Dolomites), Italy

Deep Purple by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

blue sky and sunset by fabio.tigges, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Stonehenge by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

McWay Falls by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Tucepi, Croatia (my shot)*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Weyerteich-Sunset by Suqar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Weyerteich-Sunset by Suqar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On a brilliant night in Abu Dhabi









https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo...QiM-pQvUCD-quJYq1-quSqfa-pQhXpY-quJtPJ-pQwdCr


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Tucepi, Croatia (my shot)*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Concon, Chile*


Atardecer by ClaudioAlquinta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Atardecer en la isla by David Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


MARTES DE NUBES- Atardecer by Saudade Mar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Path Of Light by wallsfield, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*


Cartagena De Indias by Emrrado, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Reto ciudades al atardecer-Puesta de sol desde el coche en marcha-Madrid by Adolfo Jiménez Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coquimbo, Chile*


Atardecer En Peñuelas by Hunter Images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


Puesta de sol tras los molinos by Glendor Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


557 … sunrise over the city by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Panorama_Puerto de Montevideo desde la bahía by Pancho Varela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Cuatro Torres Business Area - Madrid by emydelema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


IMG_6180 by Martine.liu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Intenso atardecer en Lima by Jorge Valle del Carpio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zaragoza, Spain*


Atardecer Zaragoza - Adrian Sediles by Sediles, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ceuta, Spain*


Escondido... by Photo JoséLuis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Xela, Guatemala*


Sunrise in Xela by DiegoRizzoPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


From the heights by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Freedom Tower across the river. by NYC7581, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


Engagement Moment in Puerto Vallarta by Eleazar Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*


Dusseldorf Harbor by Aaron Kaslow, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


New York City - Skyline - Dusk by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Lake, USA*


French Lake Sunset by katieejeann17, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


L.A. Skyline at sunset, Christmas 2014 by JulieAndSteve, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaysia sunset*










1 ringgit hill by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blydenburgh Park -- Smithtown, NY. USA*










Hip Deep in Reflective Waters (Revisited) by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise from Mount Kinabalu. Malaysia*










Sunrise from Mount Kinabalu by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blydenburgh Park, Smithtown, NY. USA*










Sunset Reflections by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Cityscape Horizon, Malaysia*










Sunset at Cityscape Horizon by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Topsail Beach, NC. USA*










The Pastel Coastline by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia*










Sunset at Cityscape Horizon by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Topsail Beach, NC. USA*










The Best Seat in the House by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia*










Sunset at Cityscape Horizon by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Captree State Park, Oak Beach, NY. USA*










Waiting for My Ship to Come In [Explore] by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zaton, Croatia*









*Fischer in Zaton* by Robert Nachtnebel on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lokrum island, Croatia*









*Lokrum sunset _MG_2256m(1)* by maxo1965 on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Maslenica, Croatia*









*Oil Without Canvas* by Aleksandar Gospić on *flickr*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hallig Habel - Germany*


Beware of Kitsch by n0ll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


naples at sunrise by oscar_tramor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Split – Croatia*


ST by Miho Bakalic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana – Cuba*


Centro Havana, Havana by stefannieke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali – Indonesia*


Seminyak Beach by wouter.vandenheuvel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai – UAE*


Burj Khalifa at sunset - Dubai by lostin4tune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Michigan – US*


Old Mission Monoliths II by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabourg – France*


La plage de Cabourg devant le Grand Hôtel by leblogdedenis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle de Cocora, Quindio – Colombia*


Atardecer desde las Montañas by Juliancs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beni - Bolivia*


Amanece en una hacienda ganadera by payorivero, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*View from Tulove grede, Velebit mountain, Croatia*









*Tulove grede* by  Ivan Coric on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tulove grede, Velebit mountain, Croatia*









*Tulove grede* by Ivan Coric on *flickr*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kandal Province, Cambodia

The Color of Sunset by Vorleakchak Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The location of this photo at Kurakura beach West Kalimantan, Indonesia.

Afternoon angle by jensen2k, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tel-Aviv, Israel









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mixof...Fjj-qvb6N6-qvb2T2-qv4C1L-pQBUWo-qMBZRp-qvcnjT


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Manacá by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

A beautiful frame for Rome by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Hampshire, US

Sunset 4 December 2014 by rightthewrong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location.

Coastal Jamestown (Beavertail Lighthouse) by drakeuncharted8, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Windmill by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia.

Angkor Wat Sunset 1 by wilsonchong888, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On the top of Phnom Bakeang, Cambodia

Sunset in Cambodia by perminder_suman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Empire Beach, USA*


Setting sun at Empire Beach by GR2 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan, USA*


Winter star by wiltsepix, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arambaré, Brazil*


Arambaré Sunrise by byVini photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado River, USA*


Sunset on Planet Earth by nadimdathi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolton, USA*


Just wrapped GE Research leadership meeting on an island on lovely and very cold Lake George by davcron, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Nevada, USA*


Las Vegas Wetlands by Björn Burton Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Diego, USA*


Cloud Stacks by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, USA*


Fishing the Mighty Miss by Madbuster75, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Neabsco, USA*


09-2342 by George Hamlin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado River, USA*


Through silken skies and burning flack by Dave Arnold Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Diego, USA*


Santa Fe Fountain by Justin in SD, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Cityscape Horizon. Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia*










Sunset at Cityscape Horizon by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Captured in: Nassau, Bahamas.*










Disney Dreaming by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*burning Sky. Malaysia*










burning Sky by Light Sculpture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Captured in: Nassau, Bahamas.*










Smooth Sailing by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Captured in: Gantry Plaza State Park, Long Island City, NY. USA*










Blackout in Gotham by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Blydenburgh Park, Smithtown, NY. USA









Sitting Out the Sunset by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Setauket, New York. USA*










Sound Silhouette by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oak Beach, New York. USA*










Night Crossing [Explore] by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kismet, New York. USA*










Atlantic Sunset [Explore] by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Sea . Virgin Island. USA*










Sunset at Sea (Redux) [Explore] by NYRBlue94, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atchafalaya River Krotz Springs La. - US*


Burning Bridges.... by Bruce Bordelon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai – UAE*


Sunset in Dubai Desert, United Arab Emirates by sandroperes1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viña del Mar – Chile*


Viña del Mar, Chile. by fabriciocbarros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crater Lake Sunset by Ryan Engstrom Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bridgeton - US*


Blazing sunset to kick off 2015 by The Uprooted Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan – Myanmar*


Bagan by AKDphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt – Germany*


mainhattan sunset by maikepiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


Storm over Parliament by LeWelsch α6000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Feliciano, Umbria – Italy*


Yellow Boarding by Andreas Aldebaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A vineyard in California – US*


Sunset over the Vineyard by dougsooley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap province, Cambodia

Angkor Revisited by sensibles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap lake ( biggest fresh water lake in Cambodia).









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samma...vNoeS-qNcqyF-qvVMmg--------------------qvULme


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Dolomiti - rosè serale a Prato Piazza by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samma...pRzptH-qvN74W------------qNmnLn-pRmndY-qvN58G


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite National Park, California, US

Kissed By Dusk by dencioteks/D. Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location.

夜色 @ 2015-01-14 by kuno mejina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

silhouettes of the tallest building in the world by PsJeremy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

This it the La Ruvo center in Las Vegas right next to the world market center. Located about 10 minutes from the strip, US.


La Ruvo For Brain Health Center by PhilJohnsonPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Sunset at Subic Bay by Chris Chafer 600k views, thanks everyone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Outdoor Sunset Dining by denvervender, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tortuguero Lagoon, Puerto Rico*


Laguna Tortuguero, Vega Baja, Puerto Rico by Louis O'Halloran, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laguna Beach, USA*


_DSC5119 by donnanally, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Laguna Negra, Uruguay*


Laguna Negra by gabriel.boedo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Pasó la tormenta por el Puertito by gabriel.boedo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


Cais Mauá - Mauá Port by Joca0162, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Key West, USA*


Untitled by Joca0162, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villarrubia, Spain*


Anochece al borde de la carretera by rafallano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Horizonte de siluetas by NickoTH, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ibiza, Spain*


Eivissa by M u f f i n, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Minnamurra, Australia*


sunrise silhouette by tugboat1952, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hạ Long Bay, Vietnam*

Hạ Long Bay - Sunset by Alan1086, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Byblos / Jbeil, Lebanon by alejoooo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Grotte aux pigeons - Beyrouth - Liban by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr

Beirut


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

La Bekaa - Liban by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

La Bekaa - Liban by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Air balloon in Cappadocia by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr

Turkey


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Labuanbajo - fisherman and his son by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr

- Indonesia


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paris Sunset by Angelo K (Ozbamb), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


Napoli Maschio Angioino al tramonto by 52picchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaji, Merida – Venezuela*


EL MAESTRO ESTÁ AQUÍ Y TE LLAMA by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by diana.afonso472, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi – India *


Isa Khan's Tomb by dennis.brendel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bobbio, Emilia Romagna – Italy*


Il Ponte Gobbo [Explore 13.1.2015] by _Nick Photography_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona – Italy*


There's something about mist... by TrippinOn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Fogcouver Sunrise by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - Australia*


Reflections of a city by olivermkay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aplsee Sunset by patrikpunktpatrik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa – Italy*


Sunshower by photograffiando, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

f a r o | pescadero, california by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

burn, baby, burn | san francisco, california by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ramberg, Norway

r e p o s e | ramberg, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ramberg, Norway

preamble | ramberg, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

the point | pescadero, california by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

embarcadero | san francisco, ca by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Hayes, New Zealand

golden rollers | lake hayes by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

the glow show | davenport, ca by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

the gilded light becomes you by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

footsteps in the sunset sand | san gregorio, ca by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:









Source


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Vy från Fåfängan 20 maj 2014 by LarAndNor, on Flickr

Vy från Fåfängan 20 maj 2014 by LarAndNor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saguaro National Park, USA*


Saguaro National Park West - Tucson, Arizona by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Fort Walton Beach, Florida {Explore 3 Jan 2015} by fisherbray, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Riga, Latvia*


Letztes Tageslicht.jpg by paulheidemannhorstweg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Sunset from Polson Pier by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*


Sunset over Astana by dyak_vg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*


Hospicio Cabañas at Dawn by Contraste21, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Wschód słońca nad Warszawą (Sunrise over Warsaw) by madrider512, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Iconic by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Sunset @ Brick hill / 南朗山日落 by potaihse, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset Sydney Harbour by pat.bluey, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lebanon - لبنان by Ashraf Khunduqji, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ehden over the clouds by Charles Hajj, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset - Bay of Jounieh-Lebanon by Houry Photography -on/off, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

In the Still of Dusk by Rita Makhoul (Rampurple), on Flickr

Mt Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Twilight over the mountains by Johanna Mifsud photography, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by digitalpsam, on Flickr

Sidon South Lebanon


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
County Antrim, Northern Ireland - UK*


Dunluce Castle Bay by Gareth Wray Photography -Thanks for 4 Million Hits, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle – US*


zen-set by Tim Durkan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chania - Greece*


Robert Emmerich - 44 HDR The purple Sunset in Chania - Greece by Robert Emmerich Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria – Germany*


Fire in the sky ... by Kat-i, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P8066660 by 夢人文版圖/石某, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zanzibar - Tanzania*


Zanzibar Sunset by kapshure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia*


R.U.N.S. AND R.U.S.H. by naimfadil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney - Australia*


Golden Tranquility by Sidneiensis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pott Shriggley, England – UK*


White Nancy from Blaze Hill (there's a secret place there. Yes really) by StuKirk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Industrial Sunset (Explored on 18 January 2015) by Oliver Stör, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Ripples On The Beach by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain









https://www.flickr.com/photos/turricanmurcia/15685359564/in/explore-2015-01-18


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohio, US

The Iron Horse by K.M. Smith Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Richmond Bridge, Richmond, Tasmania

Richmond Bridge, Richmond, Tasmania by Jarrod Hyde Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brighton Beach sunrise, Brighton, MELBOURNE VIC

Brighton Beach sunrise, Brighton, MELBOURNE VIC by Jarrod Hyde Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bolte Bridge, Docklands, MELBOURNE VIC

Bolte Bridge, Docklands, MELBOURNE VIC by Jarrod Hyde Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hammarö sydspets in Värmland, Sweden.

Setting sun and rain clouds by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sjs_t...bVt-aEEbwi-61W43o-ag3sxi-bwxf4F-7wpDQR-aeHpL3


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pula, Croatia*









*DSC_0253* by damirb damirb on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lokrum island near Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*Judgment Day* by Jaume Martí on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hehuan Mountain, Nantou and Hualien counties, Taiwan*

Sunset at Mountain Hehuan 合歡夕照 by Vincent_Ting, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paimpont, Bretagne, France*










BRETAGNE - L'Abbaye de Paimpont by philippe MANGUIN photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poullaouen, Bretagne, France*










arbres en silhouettes by cathy breizh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chalets du Jadis, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*










Levant gelé by R. Grattessol Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenhaw. UK*










Freezing morning by the river by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tournon-Sur-Rhone, Rhône-Alpes, France*










Tournon sur Rhone by R. Grattessol Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Untitled by derenkeskin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

japan

END OF ANOTHER BEAUTIFUL DAY by ged97, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Petersburg, Russia

St. Petersburg. January... by ged97, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Blue moment by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna, Austria

Sunset in Wiener Riesenrad by Pahas (Thank you for over 1000000 views!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Silhouette of Liberty by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

IMG_6757-1 by RunnningWithScalpels, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Marak U Twilight by sparky4072, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Sunset by ososerrano93, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valparaiso, Chile*


Muelle Barón, Valparaíso by PhilBrownM, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


Tokio 2020 by Fermaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lago Argentino, Argentina*


Rayos de Sol by Mariano Sola, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Early Riser Fisherman II. by dasanes77, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mayan Riviera, Mexico*


Couple At Dawn II. by dasanes77, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cayulafquen, Chile*


Atardecer en Cayulafquen by Patricio Jiménez Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Sunset at Polson Pier by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Costa Quebrada, Spain*


Wild pool by Juan C Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Sorlin-d'Arves, Rhône-Alpes, France*










Feu sur les Aiguilles d'Arves by R. Grattessol Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cancun, Mexico*


CANCUN SUNSET by photojordi®, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montserrat, Spain*


MONTSERRAT - SUNSET by photojordi®, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


BARCELONA MAREMAGNUM BRIDGE by photojordi®, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC02586 by jeffreyng photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


后外滩 / the back bund by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


London City by Alan Dow , on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Malo, France*


course tranquille by yann035, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


One of my favourite spot to watch the sunsets on the Pacific by Ingrid.la, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Explosión bajo el puente [Explore] by j.martinez76, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puerto Rico*


Fire in the sky by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nhật Tân Bridge, Hà Nội, Vietnam*

Sunset at Nhật Tân Bridge by Nev Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada
*
Toronto Sunset at Polson Pier by The Silent Man_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sentosa, Singapour*










Singapore fishing village ? by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Champagnat, Limousin, France*










Sunset by R. Grattessol Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twin pagoda's i Chinese gardens Singapore*










The Pagoda Twins by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbow Bridge Tokyo Sunset. Japan*










Rainbow Bridge Tokyo Sunset [Flickr Explore] by kbaranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeming. UK*










Leeming reservoir by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chenal du Four*, France


_4LN5326 : serrure solaire by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Las Vegas*, United States


Coucher de soleil à Las Vegas by Giusal, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Millau Viaduct*, France


sunset millau bridge 3 by clautje1978, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough, England – UK*


In our nature by Anthony Goodall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fire in the sky by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirovsk - Russia *


Kirovsk. by kirill.pankrushin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steveston – Canada*



fishing in yellow fog, Steveston by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Dusk Dream by Triton Films, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio Vista California - US*



Daybreak by SP8254, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Sea – Korea*

Sunset in the West Sea by T. H. Kang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*



Fogcouver Dawn by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kingston, Washington State – US*



Beautiful Morning by E. Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sesimbra - Portugal*



Sesimbra harbour night view by Luis Sousa Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paola, Calabria, Italy*

TRAMONTO SUL MARE A PAOLA (CS) by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paola, Calabria, Italy II*

TRAMONTO SUL MARE A PAOLA (CS) by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Village Racise, Calabria, Italy*

SILA (Calabria) Tramonto sul lago Passante by peppino42, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beadnell. UK*










Beadnell by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Palouse region of Washington State. USA*










Palouse Lupine Rays by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Garda sunset. Italy*










Lake Garda sunset by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birmanie: envol de pigeons sur Shwezigon.*










Birmanie: envol de pigeons sur Shwezigon. by claude gourlay, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*May Hill National Trust. UK*










May Hill, Gloucestershire by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Judith Lighthouse, Narragansett, Rhode Island.*










Point Judith by Chuck Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Garda sunset. Italy*










Lake Garda sunset by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurby Sands, Isle of Man*










Jurby Sands, Isle of Man by Suddhajit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United reform church, Saltaire. UK*










United reform church, Saltaire by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seebrücke Sellin/Rügen *
Die Seebrücke in Sellin in der Dämmerung. Germany










Seebrücke Sellin/Rügen by elbfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Texas, USA*









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omo Region - Ethiopia*


Sunset in Africa by BoazImages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marina di Pisa, Tuscany - Italy*


Retone by Vaidas M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charleston Harbor - US*



Flock - EXPLORED by Riddhish Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik - Iceland*


HallgriÌmskirkja by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meze - France*


Mèze by olilignan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tombelaine - France*


Tombelaine by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phare de Gatteville, Normandy - France*



Phare de Gatteville, Cotentin by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala dels Frares, Catalonia - Spain*


Cala dels Frares, Lloret 2 by Ricard Sánchez Gadea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarante - Portugal*


Amarante by AFPereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Fiery Sunrise over Charles River Yacht Club and Boston Skyline with Hancock Tower - Cambridge, Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Sunset.淡水冬至夕陽 by Pan.101, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris sunset

La Défense by The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location

Sonnenaufgang by sonja_57, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris sunset

Eiffel Tower lit with Pont d'Iena by cmfgu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Curl Curl, New South Wales, Australia

Long walks on the beach by Jarrad Peters Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Rose Colored Sky by Snowshoe Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Wrangell Mountain Sunset by Snowshoe Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Mountain Sunset by Snowshoe Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Sunset by Snowshoe Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh city, Cambodia

2014.12.20 52 view from sunset cruise, Phnom Penh, Cambodia by tonihorsman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, Pachnes top, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*caen locks devizes. France*










caen locks devizes by dave partridge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Sunset at Peevor Mine by domhaughton1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese gardens, Singapore*










Chinese gardens, Singapore by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening sun breaks through the clouds over the Blue Mosque in Istanbul, Turkey.*










Blue Mosque, Yellow Light by Darby Sawchuk, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenansville, FL, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/midni...Vo1-qF5rL3-q1DLnL-qVmVwL-qWVuxm-qXzeJs-qF6gYN


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Sunset on the lake Vesijärvi (Explored Jan 26, 2015 #4) by L.Lahtinen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Broken Dreams by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Gorgeous view from Rocca di Cave (933m above sea level), near Rome, Italy

Monti Prenestini - Rocca di Cave by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Cold sunset... by L.Lahtinen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Auringonlasku Vesijärvellä, Finland

Sunset at the lake Vesijärvi by L.Lahtinen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over the Grand Teton from the sagebrush flats; Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming, US

Sunset over the Grand Teton from the sagebrush flats; Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming, USA by danny.victoor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yellow Stone NP, US

Yellowstone (Day 7)* by ArmyJacket, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming, US

Snake River Sunset by Jeremy Duguid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset at Red Lodge, Montana, US

Sunset at Red Lodge, Montana by builder2000, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lake Atitlan, Guatemala*


Lake Atitlan Sunset by PICSPORADIC, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Death Valley, USA*


Death Valley, Zabrisky point by jelleman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jura, Switzerland*


Abendstimmung by elke_keller, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valcamonica, Italy*


La Vecchia Cascina by Andrea Moraschetti Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto, Portugal - Sunset over the Atlantic Ocean by kiya_pl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jura, Switzerland*


Jura by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Clusaz, France*


Montains at sunset by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


IMGP2653-Edit by MattB.net, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Atardecer by cristian.quijano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rosenberg, USA*


FXE 4688 East @ Rosenberg, TX by TheACman42, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Alternatives by matt_frankel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bournemouth, UK*


South Coast Sunrise by scott.hammond34, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Sunset Ballet... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chirripó National Park, Costa Rica*


Amanecer - Parque Nacional Chirripó by Fotografías de Naturaleza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puntarenas, Costa Rica*


Panorama 2: Guacalillo by Luis Figuer, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Church with a view by lukezemephotography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Spring is here by lukezemephotography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Fishing Hut by lukezemephotography/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester - UK*


Glowing Gloucester by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katzensee - Switzerland*


Katzensee by Chrisnaton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice Beach, Los Angeles - US*


Venice Beach by Christian ±π, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


27.01.15 winter wonderland by Knut Ove Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fresno, California - US*


Fresno by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrow Hill, South Oxfordshire, England - UK*



Lazy hazy morning time by Andy Hough Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha Ha Tonka State Park, Missouri - US*


Ha Ha Tonka by Morrow Cove Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal *


Afurada,Sunset by paulosilva3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hunstville, Alabama - US*


Rocket City Sunset by Jerry Slaughter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Israel *


Century Ride by Boaz Arad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Harbor Slack Water Sunset with Cloud Movement and Decayed Pilings, Carlton's Wharf East Boston. USA*










Boston Harbor Slack Water Sunset with Cloud Movement and Decayed Pilings, Carlton's Wharf East Boston by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tobin Bridge spans Mystic River into Boston in Golden Light at Sunset, Chelsea Massachusetts USA*










Tobin Bridge spans Mystic River into Boston in Golden Light at Sunset, Chelsea Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Extreme Long Exposure Cloud Movement at Sunrise over Boston Skyline, MIT Sailing Pavilion, and Charles River - Cambridge Massachusetts USA*










Extreme Long Exposure Cloud Movement at Sunrise over Boston Skyline, MIT Sailing Pavilion, and Charles River - Cambridge Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pink Sunset Trace over Tobin Bridge, Chelsea Massachusetts, and Downtown Boston Skyline at Night. USA*










Pink Sunset Trace over Tobin Bridge, Chelsea Massachusetts, and Downtown Boston Skyline at Night by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Downtown Boston Skyline and Suburbs with Tobin Bridge and Fall Color, Waitts Mountain Malden Massachusetts USA*










Sunrise over Downtown Boston Skyline and Suburbs with Tobin Bridge and Fall Color, Waitts Mountain Malden Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiery Sunrise over Charles River Yacht Club and Boston Skyline with Hancock Tower - Cambridge, Massachusetts USA*










Fiery Sunrise over Charles River Yacht Club and Boston Skyline with Hancock Tower - Cambridge, Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stormy Sunrise, Extreme Exposure of Boston Skyline over Charles River and Harvard Bridge with Buoy - Cambridge MA USA*










Stormy Sunrise, Extreme Exposure of Boston Skyline over Charles River and Harvard Bridge with Buoy - Cambridge MA USA by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Burn into Dusk over Santa Monica Pier with Malibu Mountains - Santa Monica Beach Los Angeles County California*










Sunset Burn into Dusk over Santa Monica Pier with Malibu Mountains - Santa Monica Beach Los Angeles County California by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Garda. Italy*










Lake Garda by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Mountain *

Castle Mountain in Banff National Park at dusk with the Bow river in the foreground. Canada










Castle Mountain by Darby Sawchuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Aguadilla, Puerto Rico

Sunset over the Horizon by Gloria, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Another Average Sunset in Grand Haven by Second Glance Photos Kevin Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

RV'ing (Explored) by topmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

aDSC_0667.jpg by cyoas55, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pori, Satakunta, Finland*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Forth Bridge, North Queensferry, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Forth Bridge in the gloaming by OnlyEverOneJack, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Diego, California*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Space Needle and the Olympic Mountains in the midst of a vast fog bank as seen from Capitol Hill, Seattle, Washington, US
*
Olympic Sunset by aaronbrethorst, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harboiur Sunset @ Nielsen Park by twang2218


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Palm Colour by tara.bowen


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Contemplative by tara.bowen


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by stefan_durandt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Mahon Pool by darrinwalden


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at lake Louise, Canada*










Dawn at lake Louise by .Wadders, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Saturday morning live by Saint-Exupery (ALMOST OFF UNTIL MONDAY), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Amanecer de Enero by Antonio Chac, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yangon, Myanmar*


The forest by Saint-Exupery (ALMOST OFF UNTIL MONDAY), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Sun dance by Saint-Exupery (ALMOST OFF UNTIL MONDAY), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maracaibo, Venezuela*


Ologà by Margo_BA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Tramonto nella Sacca di Scardovari by Riberti Angelo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


tramonto pontile tonfano by marcodesmo796, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


The white hole by Saint-Exupery (ALMOST OFF UNTIL MONDAY), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stromboli, Italy*


Tramonto con Stromboli visto dalla costa calabrese di Tropea by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basque Country, Spain*


tramonto sull'oceano by formicacreativa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Melbourne, Australia*


Solstice by martin.bigmore, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










North Curl Curl Headland sunset by Jarrad Peters Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Long Walks On The Beach  by Jarrad Peters Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Long Reef Sunset by Jarrad Peters Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Mosman Panorama by Jarrad Peters Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Tuesday's evening surf by Graeme Gillmer


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Untitled by Graeme Gillmer


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Stormy Start by Graeme Gillmer


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaspesie - Canada*


Sunset and snow Storm battle over the ocean. Gaspésie. by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon - US*


Balance by Wind Walk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Pier Sunset by debroyo, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tribunj, Croatia*









*by me. *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limpopo Province of South Africa*










African Glory by mduckitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre Dame et les quais de Seine, Paris, France*










Cathédrale Notre Dame et les quais de Seine, Paris, France by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another glorious African sunset, South Africa*










Another glorious African sunset by mduckitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mondial Air Balloon, Chambley, France*










Mondial Air Balloon, Chambley, France by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Marina can be found in Deneysville, South Africa*










There was an english Lord who build a castle in Africa by mduckitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Grote Markt", Antwerpen, Belgium *
Stitched Panorama










"Grote Markt", Antwerpen, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Idyllic Africa*

Limpopo Province of South Africa










Idyllic Africa by mduckitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruxelles, Belgium*










Shit! This painter is doing pano better them me. Great market, Bruxelles, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset's Gold, South Africa*










Sunset's Gold by mduckitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

The largest hot-air balloon gathering in the world, Chambley, France. So far today, more then 330.000 views and 7.000 Favest!










The largest hot-air balloon gathering in the world, Chambley, France. So far today, more then 330.000 views and 7.000 Faves!t by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


camogli (ge) by rosella66, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Varazze, Italy*


Ultimi raggi sulla Riviera di Ponente by giacomo_faccio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Sinfonia di momenti by fiumeazzurro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


Tramonto su Savona by giacomo_faccio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Riviera*

Cassis waves and sights by thefascinatingeveryday, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tribunj, Croatia*


Tribunj sunset by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chisinau, Moldova*


Рассвет в Кишиневе by Фотифайв, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santorini, Greece*


Classic Santorini by lostin4tune, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Lippajarvi, Espoo, Finland*


Liquid sunset - Lumia 1020 by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

IMG_2110 Sunset birdie - IN EXPLORE #45 by pinktigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California coast line, CA, US

Genesis 1:3 by Rob Macklin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16246727889/in/explore-2015-02-03


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Béziers - Hérault, France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16411171856/in/explore-2015-02-03


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset at Jamestown Beach on the James River in Virginia, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/shannon-s/16245792227/in/explore-2015-02-03


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

Sunset in Phnom Penh by Jill Clardy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere in UK 

Tinto Hill Sunset by JonMal., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark









https://www.flickr.com/photos/52399...74h-r46fGx-q75H89-qLvqjL-r1N6RJ-q7igTp-r46cbe


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Por do Sol - Rio de Janeiro/RJ - Brasil by Will Carrara - By Will Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sunset by niac180, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tribunj, Croatia*









*by me. *


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*ökulsárlón Lagoon - Iceland*


Jökulsárlón & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queenstown – New Zealand*


Queenstown & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ban Ko Tao – Thailand*


Nangyuan Terrace by Benji P. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Transamerica Tower Through the North Tower by Nam Ing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Ruapehu – New Zealand *


The Standard Cliched Shot - Sunrise Edition. by blue polaris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meroe Pyramids - Sudan*


Meroe Pyramids 3 by edme!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tekapo – New Zealand*


Tekapo sunset by penWS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*McWay Falls, California – US*


Sunset at McWay Falls by jackchalat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat, Normandy – France*


DSC_1319F by Desmo.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orensund Bridge - Sweden-Denmark*



Setting sun by Fredde Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre Dame et les quais de Seine, Paris, France*










Cathédrale Notre Dame et les quais de Seine, Paris, France by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset over Chapel Bridge Lucerne. Switzerland*










sunset over Chapel Bridge Lucerne by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Li river, between Guiling and Yangshuo , Guangxi province, China*










A new day start, Li river, between Guiling and Yangshuo , Guangxi province, China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Rochers de Tablettes and the Alpes,sunset . Switzerland*










Les Rochers de Tablettes and the Alpes,sunset of 12 12 12 .No 1631. by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Wall, north of Beijing, China*










Great Wall, north of Beijing, China by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charjah, Sharjah, Émirats Arabes Unis*










Sharjah, Al Noor mosque / ABM (Another Blue Monday) by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Piazza San marco, Venezia, Italia*










Sunrise over Piazza San marco, Venezia, Italia by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clevedon, England (UK)*










UK - ND400 by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canale from the ponte del Rialto, Venezia, Italia*










Grand Canale from the ponte del Rialto, Venezia, Italia by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niagara Falls by Night, New York. USA*










Niagara Falls by Night by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


Hollywood from the Observatory by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, old harbour, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


PONTÓS - EL MONTGRÌ VIST DES DE LA TORRE DE L'ÀNGEL by beagle34, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Amanecer en Punta Chullera, Málaga by Virginia Giné, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Albada 25-01-15 by Virginia Giné, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Bon dia Barcelona by bertanuri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Venezuela*


tramonto venezuela by Marcello Fontana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choroni, Aragua - Venezuela*



tramonto tropicale by anna aletto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Vista a Bocagrande by (((Jose Daniel))), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Island - Chile*


Atardecer en Rapa Nui ..IMG_8434 by XimoPons (Thanks to everyone for 1.600,000 views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Serena - Chile*


Il faro al tramonto by Rikko77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


isola tra gli altipiani by mimmo spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras beach, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza San Marco, Venezia, Italia*










Day finish Piazza San Marco, Venezia, Italia by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening Stroll, Gare de North Bay, Ontario, Canada*










Evening Stroll by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place du Grand Sablon, Brussels, Belgium*










Place du Grand Sablon, Brussels, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milton, Ontario, Canada*










Milton Sunset by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica San Pietro at sunset, Citta del vaticano, Roma, Italy*










Basilica San Pietro at sunset, Citta del vaticano, Roma, Italy by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norval, Ontario, Canada*










DSC_1771 by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cold Sunday over ponte e castel San Angelo, Roma, Italy*










Cold Sunday over ponte e castel San Angelo, Roma, Italy by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chatham-Kent, Ontario, Canada*










Good Bye My Old Friend (EXPLORED) by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grote Markt and the Belfry, Brugge, Belgium*










Grote Markt and the Belfry, Brugge, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordan Station, Ontario, Canada*










Blue Hour at Jordan Harbor (Explored) by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Espoo, Finland*


Sunset in a puddle by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Metropolis by Mick's Pics


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Cusp by Mick's Pics


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset by Carolyn_TM's Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










1406 2009 by mark silva photos


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Boat Harbour Ride by Christine Nestel


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Beach by Jong Soo


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Path to the sun by Atilla2008


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Bridge Sunset 2 by geoff_sharpe


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Isla de la Juventud, Cuba*


Isla de la Juventud_Cuba_2014/15 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset Newport Beach by milou.hofman1


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Chris Sandglows by Heatwaves Australia


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cancun, Mexico*


The Riu Caribe, Cancun by Menetnashté, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Buckler Heights by Heatwaves Australia


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Boxes by Heatwaves Australia


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Corfu*










Corfu Sunset by Atilla2008


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Corfu*










Heading Home by Atilla2008


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour by Atilla2008


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Havana, Cuba*


Old Havana, Cuba by stefannieke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Perfect ending by ddindy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monument Valley, or Tse'Bii'Ndzisgaii, glowing in the setting sun as seen from Hunts Mesa.
Utah, US.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wdbow...486-r1LSAs-qLDcja-r1LRqm-r44ZTg-q7h2qD-qLBrMe


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

Sunset by jvreymondon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Twilight Reflections by martin.bigmore, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany









https://www.flickr.com/photos/10682...NJA-q4CR7c-pp2ioC-qjSTiX-qjSNvR-qjPizC-qjhXH6


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Sandaoling Xinjiang China 16th November 2014 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

28005 with sun set by 哈局巡道工, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Manhattan by Vasilis Tsikkinis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

new york, sunset, skyscrapers by alvaro3dorsey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Sunset at Marshall by _JonathanMitchellPhotography_, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BangBao Sunset. Thailand*










BangBao Sunset by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koh Chang Sunset. Thailand*










Koh Chang Sunset by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Normandy. France*










Brume by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Normandy. France*










December sunrise by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Normandy. France*










Le port s'embrase by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur Sunrise, Normandy. France*










Honfleur Sunrise by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Léonard l'église, Normandy. France*










Saint-Léonard l'église by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Etretat, Normandy. France*










Waves by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Royale sunrise, Brussel, Belgium*










Place Royale, Brussel, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erieau, Ontario, Canada*










Twas the night before...(Explored) by Insight Imaging: John A Ryan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*La Digue Island, Seychelles *

Anse Source d`Argent - La Digue Island - Seychelles 2014 by e t d j t™ pictures, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Broughty Castle, Dundee City, Scotland, ỤK*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bowness Common National Nature Reserve, Keswick, Cumbria, England, UK*

Twilight Reservation by Fiona McAllister Photography, on Flickr


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

*Capo Vaticano, Calabria, Italy*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espoo - Finland*


Sunset in a puddle by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


Quito Noche Rosa / Quito Night Rose by Romulo fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castedellfels - Spain*


Atardecer sobre el Garraf. by www.jordiarmengol.net (Xip), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


20131110 Quito, Ecuador 001 by Gary Koutsoubis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


Quito by Shahriar Erfanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portugalete - Spain*


Patrimonio de la Humanidad. World Heritage Site. by toalafoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Spain*


South suburb of Quito at dawn by Vojvoda Fine Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cotopaxi Mountain - Ecuador*


Cotopaxi - Ecuador by Cristobal Ocaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagues - Spain*


Atardecer desde Sagües by _Hadock_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


Cielo de fuego by _Hadock_, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Pula, Croatia*









*After the sunset* by Tlapp on *Panoramio*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lošinj island, Croatia*









*Osorno rosO* by Milan Rapaić on *Panoramio *


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









** by jadransko on *Panoramio*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, way to the Pachnes top, west Crete, Geece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*


Harbour by lucicanita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


Skyline Utrecht bij zonsondergang by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Skyline, Rotterdam by marcvanderstelt, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


the Last Rays by Dave McGlinchey, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canelones, Uruguay*


IMG_2917_baja by Dario Zarlenga . Inspiring & Beyond Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Inverclyde, UK*


Neil Smith (7) by bobtab71, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trinidad and Tobago*


CB005046 by KYLE ESPELETA PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Borneo, Malaysia*


South China Sea Sunset, Borneo. by One more shot Rog, on Flickr


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

Capo Vaticano - Calabria - Italy


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Emirates Air Line, London - IMG_2589 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD - Hungary, on Flickr


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

Capo Vaticano - Calabria - Italy


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

Capo Vaticano - Calabria - Italy


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney* (sunrise not sunset)

The Dawn of Sydney by jaydidphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Racing and Hiding by rogelio g arcangel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


silhouette composition by Maxime Billon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Before the lights come on by www.cornelia-schulz-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


La Defense Paris by T Monochrome, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin City East by Zerletti, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Torres del Paine National Park, Chile*


Los Cuernos at Sunrise by Waldemar*, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Death Valley National Park, USA*


Drought's Bane [Explored] by Aaron M Photo, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Dover Heights by Mick's Pics


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sublime by Mick's Pics


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Downtown Sunday by Mick's Pics


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Freshwater Beach by Rob Walwyn


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Freshwater Beach by Rob Walwyn


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Summer Bay by Rob Walwyn


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Bondi Surfer by Luke Zeme Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










IMG_6019 by MrDeanlin


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Chronicles by mark silva


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










pack up again, head to the next place by mark silva


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










end of work, we chill on saturday by mark silva


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Malabar from the road by phillipdumoulin


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Pastels by darrinwalden Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










simply Saturday by Graeme Gillmer


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney* 










how to start your day by Graeme Gillmer


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Pink Mist by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Norway*


Village in Norway by murtuza707, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France
*

Strasbourg Sunset by Mike G. K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Montpellier by Mougne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Coucher de soleil by Mougne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester, England - UK*


Glowing Gloucester by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo - Norway*


Winter sunset superglow by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Granville Island Public Market by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes - Greece*


Rhodes Bay by Pablo Margulies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maringá - Brazil*


Good morning Maringá by Johnson Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iloilo - Philippines *


Iloilo River [EXPLORED] by mambol, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Haukilahti, Espoo, Finland

Last rays by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tineretului Park, Bucharest, Romania

Mirror, mirror by Sorin Mutu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Sunset from Montmartre by The world behind my lens⎪D.F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden himalaya 
Prashar lake,Mandi,Himachal pradesh,India

Golden himalaya by Sougata2013, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Vallø by Ulrich J, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location.

Fire and Ice [explored] by blatnik_michael, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset at Hammersmith, London

Sunset at Hammersmith, London by Davide De Luca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Red winter sunset at Grande-Rivière, Gaspésie, Québec, Canada

Red winter sunset at Grande-Rivière, Gaspésie, Québec, Canada by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Another burning winter sunset. Gaspésie, Québec,Canada

sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza dei Miracoli, Pisa, Italy*










Piazza dei Miracoli, Pisa, Italy by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Raoul | TAS | Australia*










First Light on Cape Raoul by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green Island. Mauritius Islands*










Green Island by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Market 09:15PM this evening, Brussels , Belgium*










Great Market 09:15PM this evening, Brussels , Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kosciuszko NP | NSW | Australia*










Mount Kosciuszko Sunrise by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris ville lumiere. FR*










Paris ville lumiere by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Market, Brussels, Belgium*










Great Market, Brussels, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Wyangan | NSW | Australia*










Campbells Skeletons by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*swim over river of Paris. FR*










swim over river of Paris by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sirocco (wind of sand coming from the desert) over Place d'Armes, Blida, Algeria, North Africa.*










Sirocco (wind of sand coming from the desert) over Place d'Armes, Blida, Algeria, North Africa. by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Nariño - Colombia*


Sunset over Flooded Amazon by ollygringo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chincoeategue, Virginia - US*


Chincoteague Sunset [Explored!] by MurrayH77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antarctic sunset
*

Antarctic Sunset by Christopher.Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Furious Morning by Lady.Nannette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charleston, SC - US*


Charleston's Newest Functional & Iconic Landmark by Mark VanDyke Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochelle, Illinois - US*


A UP Stack Train slips out of Global III west of Rochelle,IL eastbound towards Chicago at sunset. by jimt31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


CotOnFire by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Money in the drink by Dave Arnold Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Sunrise by Mohd Althani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Tranquility by Art Hakker by Art Hakker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zanzibar Sunset, Tanzania*










Zanzibar Sunset by Joost N., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Okavango sunset - Tubu Tree. Botswana*










427WildSunset00057_JFR by Jose Cortes III / Asia to Africa Safaris, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset em Floripa, Brazil*










Sunset em Floripa by Dircinha -, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong kong*










would like to go again sometime soon by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge, Lisbon, Portugal.*










Merging in the mist by F H Mira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Rail Bridge @ Sunset - Scotland*










Forth Rail Bridge @ Sunset - Scotland by angus clyne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Normandy Bridge, France*










Sunset at Normandy Bridge by jiquem, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Labyrinth | TAS | Australia*










I See Fire by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels Colors, Belgium*










Brussels Colors by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de Chambre et Cathedrale Saint Etienne, Metz, Lorraine, France*










Place de Chambre et Cathedrale Saint Etienne, Metz, Lorraine, France by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Cremorne Point by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour Bridge by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Coogee Pool by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










La Perouse 1 by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Hornby Lighthouse by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Bronte 4  by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Bronte 1 by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










sunrise by dicktay2000


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Happy New Yeart by M Hooper


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset on Sydney Harbour by fission.xuiptz


----------



## ergotrv (Feb 11, 2015)

Wah keren banget foto-fotonya gan! kalo mau foto sunset butuh timing yang tepat sih ya. Ane pernah dijalan liat warna matahari lagi sunset warnanya orange, bagus banget. Sayangnya pas ane sampe ke spot foto mataharinya udah hilang. Padahal jarak ane cuman sekitar 1-2 menit. Jadi buat temen2 yang mau foto sunset begitu liat langsung difoto ya biar ga hilang momen..

Enjoy sunset! :banana:

pusat kamera fotografi


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Straits Mosque, Malacca, Malaysia*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mount Fuji & Lake Yamanakako, Fujiyoshida-shi, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan*

diamond of sunset by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany*


Amazing View by RW Creative Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delfoi - Greece*


Untitled by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton - Canada*


The sky is the limit by Melissa Lepage Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fly To The Sun by DINITO1980, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acatenango Volcano - Guatemala*


Sunrise Volcan Acatenango, Antigua Guatemala, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - Uk*


Sunset over Stob na Broige by rab1320, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermosa Beach, California - US*


HB2HDR by Forgiven!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


Central park New York view from Top of the Rock by marco18678, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byron Bay - Australia*


first light at cape byron by paul bica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hallstatt - Austria*


Village of Hallstatt after sunrise by Markus T. Berger ⇒ www.mtberger-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Danang, Vietnam*

Sunset by gienkhan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Danang, Vietnam*

Late afternoon, Danang by billybicket, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

St Tudor's at Sunset by fromthevalleys-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rainbow Bridge at Odaiba district in Tokyo, Japan.

Rainbow bridge by Gift of Light, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Limestone Sunset by Ramble Vision, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/74277...cZj-r9cy2C-qQ49ur-r9jreD-qRJ2Wo-qRTjEV-qRKpC9


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset iloilo city philippines

Sunset iloilo city philippines by clef3_bar, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour Sunset by fivey


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour Sunset Snapshot  by K.L Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour Sunset by K.L Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Sunset by K.L Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Shelley Beach Seascape by K.L Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Sunset by @robinlautier


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset in Sydney by @robinlautiere


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Living by Graeme Gillmer


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


::::::: by J . K ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


::::::: by J . K ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mainz, Germany*


gleam. by vornoff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Horizon by Orpiak, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Smoke on the water by Orpiak, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cow starring at me in the morning light by Orpiak, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Winter sunset by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iowa, USA*


Golden Sunset Over Ada Hayden by eddie.spaghetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


sunset above the rocks by wcheunga1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia countryside









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimle...twM-q8XkAo-qNuRjg-r5WgVR-r5TooB-qN387n-qMxWKY


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh Capital City, Cambodia

IMG_0380-4 by sjaytit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

HDR of Emirates Palace, the only inofficial 7-Star hotel in the world.


EmirPal by magicj123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

131969_Aatmosphere02SWE15cm003T by mundialderallys, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Last Light as the sunsets over Gatakers bay, Pt vernon, Hervey bay, Queensland, Australia.

Last Light by THE SMOKING CAMERA HeRvEy BaY davefryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pakistan

Sun set in Badshahi Mosque Lahore... by sajjadphotoarts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/58318...kKk-qRvDXM-qRiyRj-r8NxzG-qRsHkz-r8Nu2u-r6AgTm


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bahamas

World_Bahamas_Sunset_Bahamas_029101_ by Heather Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sabang, Philippines









https://www.flickr.com/photos/inigo...Sqr-r8SvQa-qRykKk-qRvDXM-qRr2Xa-qRiyRj-r8NxzG


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grampians | VIC | Australia*










Sunset on the Balcony by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, France*










Petit bateau à la derive by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The night is coming over "Grote markt", Leuven, Belgium*










The night is coming over "Grote markt", Leuven, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sneffels Range Sunset *

Ridgway, CO. USA










Sneffels Range Sunset by syabek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kosciuszko National Park | NSW | Australia*










Icy Aries Tor by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over "Grote markt", Leuven, Belgium*










Sunset over "Grote markt", Leuven, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Statue of Liberty at Sunset. NY. USA*










Flying to Freedom by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Sunset| NSW | Australia*










Campbell's Cove by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last spray of gold over Grote Markt, Leuven, Belgium*










Last spray of gold over Grote Markt, Leuven, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Hong Kong
By *chandyst* from dcfever :


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz Bolivia*


La Paz, Bolivia by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warwick, England – UK*


Warwick Sunset (7 of 23) by simmophotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buachaille Etive Mor, Scotland - UK*


Buachaille Etive Mor at Sunset by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lao Cai – Vietnam*


"A Land of Wonder" Vietnam~Asia~Travel~Rice~Photography~Portfolio by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Busan – Korea*


D3S_2874 by Eltonpang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hehuanshan – Taiwan*


IMG_13780_Hehuanshan by Mark Kao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadeo, Galicia – Spain*


Untitled by manuelmpaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trasimeno lake, Umbria – Italy*



When the Sun Set by Andreas Aldebaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston – US*


Sunset Cruise by hbp_pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rosiere – France*


Sunset Above Bourg Saint Maurice by Freshdope Photogragraphy, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

goodness gracious great balls of fire by suesue2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/carolyneaton/16321176568/in/explore-2015-02-12


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

The sky over Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Maine, US

Dramatic Winter Sunrise at Portland Head Light by BenjaminMWilliamson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Cocedores by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! unknown location

Snowy Night Lights by jens_liquen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

mont saint michel and the late night sun by EddyMixx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Run, Interrupted by ZacharyG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Upper Cathedral Lake in Yosemite National Park, California, US

Cathedral Colors by ZacharyG, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

City bound by J-C-M, on Flickr

Looking down the light-rail tracks from Port Melbourne into the city


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Ponyfish Island by J-C-M, on Flickr

Melbourne Australia


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Albert Park lake by J-C-M, on Flickr


Melbourne city skyline from across Albert Park lake


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Docklands railway by J-C-M, on Flickr

Melbourne


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Kubik Melbourne Music Week by J-C-M, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

River rowers by J-C-M, on Flickr

Friday evening rowing training on the Yarra river at South Wharf in Melbourne


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sunset in the area of Novy Urengoy, Russia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_348835267%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sunset in the mountains. Reserve Erzia, Ingushetia, Russia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_345830847%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Strelna, Konstantinovsky Palace, Russia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342420455%2Fwall-41847326_18465


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_342420456%2Fwall-41847326_18465


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

The river is the Thesis, the village of Danilovo, Ivanovo region, Russia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_341911511%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

Sunset over the White sea, the Solovetsky Islands, Russia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_337889243%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Ello (Oct 2, 2014)

"Sunset on the Blue". River Blue, natural Park "Lena pillars", Russia.










https://vk.com/best_of_russia?z=photo-41847326_336483037%2Falbum-41847326_00%2Frev


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wigan - UK*


Extremity by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panther Lake, NY - US*


Sunrise On A Misty Panther Lake by Oram24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trasimeno Lake, Umbria - Italy*


Friends on Pier by Andreas Aldebaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tournefort, Provence - France*


68...la vieille chapelle de Tournefort by al.cal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon - US*


Grand Canyon 1 by Alan / Merci - Thank you all for your appreciation, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Beach - Vietnam*


Halong Beach by Santo(Thanks for 1.1 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset Cliffs in San Diego, California, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josep...WnF-qekN3B-rb9fLH-rb98p8-qTGKQV-rb8AzH-qTx4t1


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Contra-luz by Andreina Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris - Francia by Andreina Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris - Francia by Andreina Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nueva Esparta, Venezuela*


Porlamar by Andreina Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iles Sanguinaires, Corse. France*










Iles Sanguinaires, Corse by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Paris at sunset, France*










Notre Dame de Paris, France by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New-York city. USA*










New-York city by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont Alexandre III, Paris. France*










Pont Alexandre III, Paris by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel, Paris. France*










Tour Eiffel, Paris by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piton de la Fournaise, ile de la Réunion*










Piton de la Fournaise, ile de la Réunion by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calanques de Piana, Corse (France)*










Calanques de Piana, Corse by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corse (France)*










Bonifacio, Corse by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise et place du Sablon, Bruxelles Belgium*










Eglise et place du Sablon, Bruxelles Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belmar Marina Sunset, New Jersey. USA*










Belmar Marina Sunset [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Wellington | TAS | Australia*










Mount Wellington Panorama by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nueva Esparta, Venezuela*


Xerofila Sunset in Venezuela by Wilfredor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caracas, Venezuela*


¡Buenos días,Caracas! by Rahigrim Monasterios, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Venezuela*


Atardecer by MetalCosmo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


AMP_3634_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*

AMP_3631_1 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Balmoral Dawn by hoodcj


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Crouching Tiger by m-c-w


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by Advansys


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Out To Sea by tara.bowen


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Path To Nowhere by tara.bowen


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Awakening by tara.bowen


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Watching & Waiting by Rodney Campbell


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cutler Marsh, Utah, USA*


Cutler Marsh Sunrise by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Untitled by travischauphotography


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

A colorful Sunday by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr

"Manara" in Beirut,Lebanon.


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset in the Qadisha valley #4 by H. Silenus, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset in the Qadisha valley #1 by H. Silenus, on Flickr

Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Byblos Port, Lebanon (HDR) by Anto Youssef, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sunset in Pigeon Rocks ... here we go again by Ruchwa Rodborne, on Flickr

Beirut


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Sunset over sails.. by by Ophelia photos, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









*Zagreb* by Julien Duval on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









*Summer magic* by Petra Picek on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zadar, Croatia*









*Sunset in Zadar* by Petra Picek on *flickr*


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Surf Sunset by jk jager


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Collaroy Pool @ dawn by jk jager


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Late Sunset over Dee Why Beach by jk jager


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Vivid Sunset by jk jager


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Icebergs Bondi Beach bylukezemephotography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by rhobbs88


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Broken Bay Sunrise by harlz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Mont Saint-Michel, France*










Le Mont Saint-Michel, France by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calanques de Piana, Corse, France*










Calanques de Piana, Corse by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falaises d'Etretat, France*










Falaises d'Etretat, France by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise du Sablon, Bruxelles Belgium*










Eglise du Sablon, Bruxelles Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bass Harbor Head Light Lighthouse, Acadia National Park, Maine. USA*










Bass Harbor Sunset [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










From South Head, Sydney by harve64


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Hothead by scotty rouse


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydneyscape by scotty rouse


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset, Blue Mountains by scotty rouse


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Skyfall by heatwaves


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheffield | TAS | Australia*










Mount Roland Sunset by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugges, Belgium*










Brugges, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ocean Grove, New Jersey, USA*










Pink Hue [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne | VIC | Australia*










White Night Morning After by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bij de liefdebrug, At the lovers bridge, Brugge, Flanders, Belgium*










Bij de liefdebrug, At the lovers bridge, Brugge, Flanders, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset Over Botany Bay by CarlosSilvestre62


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Opera House at Sunset by CarlosSilvestre62


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Narrabeen Beach Sunrise by Collecting Photons


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Narrabeen Beach Sunrise by Collecting Photons


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Harbour Bridge byRob McC


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney on the horizon by feraldata


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Roques - Venezuel*a


Los Roques by capiotti, on Flick


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Roques - Venezuela*


Los Roques by m.groezinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Tortuga Island - Venezuela*


Atardecer (Isla La Tortuga, Venezuela) -5- by Ennio_Fratini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima Park – Venezuela*


Orange sunset by Akua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima Park – Venezuela*


Reto Cielo: "Atardecer en Mochima. Venezuela." by Totografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima Park – Venezuela*


Mochima '12 by Sherlymala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uquire - Venezuela*


Atardecer en Uquire by el pequeño ojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paria Coast, Sucre – Venezuela*


Retos 2010-4.Agua y Fuego. Dos elementos juntos en un atardecer en la costa de Paria. Edo.Sucre.Venezuela. by ybelissecolina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumaná - Venezuela*


Paraiso soñado by Es Alzualde Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Temblador, Monagas – Venezuela*


guasaconica by -loq-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

SOrry! Unknown Location.

Leading out to a Sunset by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wdbowman/16530522971/in/explore-2015-02-15


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the way home by rene10022, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Karla – Greece*



Lake Karla-Greece. by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Juste avant... by mr_myz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benevento, Campania – Italy*


Napoli by michele.mastrosimone89, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Outline of the city by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wat Tham Sua, Kanchanaburi - Thailand*


Rural herd by golfztudio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hightown – UK*


Sunset at Hightown by Paulas-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yavapai County, Arizona - US*


Mile High Sunset by A. Burrows Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Three Towers by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The very beautiful Blea Tarn in the Cumbrian lake district, seen here just before sunset. England

Blea Tarn by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Hiking off trail and getting poison oak all while avoiding park rangers was worth it to get this picture of sunset. by rhondaberglas1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Singapore city by LBSphotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

The Golden Hour by Prism.Productions, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ronic...AKw-rddxrT-rdgyAw-qVKRA7-qVQ1KP-qgrux2-rcXixk


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Skyline of Miami, Sunset by Radha's Photography Collections, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Miami Beach 2015 by Larisa Shorina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

MIAMI SUNSET by carolynthepilot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

20150127_180733orig by m.alguard, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Amaneciendo by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Motor by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


Paseo Santa Lucía by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato City, Mexico*


Guanajuato by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


Una tarde en el metro de Monterrey by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*State of Tabasco, Mexico*_


Oculto by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Atardecer by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Normandy, France*


Untitled by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Coucher de soleil sur l'Agriate by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aragon, Spain*


Early morning by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Rue Soufflot by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Lonely cloud by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Last light of the day by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Copacabana et le Pain de Sucre aux premières lueurs du jour by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quitungua, Angola*


Sur la route au coucher du soleil by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Popocatepetl and Iztaccihuatl, Mexico*


Popocatepetl by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fire Island, New York, USA*










Fire Island Lighthouse Sunset [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Wellington | TAS | Australia*










Precariously Perched Photog by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Groenerei canal,Brugge, Belgium. After the rain*










The Groenerei canal,Brugge, Belgium. After the rain by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barnegat Lighthouse, NJ. USA*










Learning to Fly [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sivas village, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tepic, Mexico*


Tepic en la madrugada by Christian Frausto Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Dos... by juliosabinagolf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Spain*


No hay luz sin dia - Miranda del Castañar, Salamanca (España) by Victor Hugo Ganoza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sol. by juliosabinagolf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mayan Riviera, Mexico*


Untitled by Gallitosoto2, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Late Afternoon Sky (11) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gallitosoto2, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tepic, Mexico*


Un nuevo día by Christian Frausto Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


...a por el sol !!!! by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Holbox Island, Mexico*


Radiante by .Yeye., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango, Guatemala*


amanecer by SuperChejo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Paz, Bolivia*


Centinela Paceño by Goni Murillo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Tarde Triste by Goni Murillo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


IMG_1732 by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Krabi, Thailand*


atardecer en krabi by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


IMG_0193 by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


IMG_0428 by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


IMG_8050 by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Elafonissi, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algetshausen - Switzerland*


Algetshausen, Switzerland by stefanbeusch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Italian_Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amed, Bali - Indonesia*


Sunset @ Amed - Bali - Indonesia by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mothia, Sicily – Italy*


Mothia, Sicily, 399 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias – Spain*


crestas rojizas by cesar_82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kauai, Hawaii - US*


Sunset from Kee beach by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bono land – Ireland*


Bono Land by JAF12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasov Fortress – Romania*


Twilight at Brasov Fortress by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Last rays by Santo(Thanks for 1.1 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Capetown view by toulousi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, old harbour, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuba

Cuba by Dan. D., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

Winterly Sunset by FredeLemieux, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/silve...QiM-rfVa8F-qYFGgV-rg2AJj-qjjHhr-qjgbKk-qYv5Ef


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Roof by Edd Allen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Last Light on Suntop by jd_hiker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Twilight in Sumida River by anatolia_jp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Exit Into The World by JamesStreeterphotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

A sunlit fog over Julington Creek by helloMarkSmith, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auckland marina,New Zealand*










Auckland marina,New Zealand by Lukas Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acropolis Sunset - (HDR Athens, Greece)*










Acropolis Sunset - (HDR Athens, Greece) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Chianti - (HDR Chiant, Italy)*










Sunset Over Chianti - (HDR Chiant, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset seen from Universal Marina near Sarisbury Green in Hampshire. UK*










Universal Marina by hutchyp, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter sunset with a golden lake, Sweden*










Winter sunset with a golden lake by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near Swyre Head, Kingston, Dorset, UK*










Elements by trekker308, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early morning, Christchurch Harbour, Dorset, England (UK)*










Postcard From Christchurch - 3 by trekker308, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derwent water sunset. UK*










Derwent water sunset by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Melbourne | VIC | Australia*










Leaving Melbourne by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wesminster, Big Ben, London, England*










Wesminster, Big Ben, London, England by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Cayo Santa María, Caibarién, Villa Clara, Cuba*

Cuba by Dan. D., on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Blues Point Reserve by dikitt


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Wattamolla Beach by Sasha_Livrin


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Watson's Bay by PaulLoveLacePhotography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Wattamolla Beach Sunset 3 by Sasha_Livrin


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by poppyde46


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by poppyde46


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour by virtus


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










North Sydney Sunset by virtus


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei – Taiwan*


Chiang Kai-shek Memorial Hall Square by Tuomas_Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao – Spain*


Teilatu gainetatik zure bila nabil by Arrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Illinois - US*


Stormy Sunset by JMD Pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


The bridge at sunrise by Roland B43, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derawar Fort – India*


Stormy Weather by Sami ur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


Albufera de Valencia. Enero 2014_4 by MSB.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siesta key, Florida – US*


Birds and more birds Siesta Key by Spangles44 The cheerful photographer!!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kleinaltdorf - Germany*


Er fließt und fließt und... by Ulrich Erhard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro
*

Igreja da Penha e o Crepúsculo - Rio de Janeiro by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camerino, Marche – Italy*


sunset in Camerino (MC) by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Another cool sunset over paddy field #paddy #field #sunset #sugarpalm #palm #travel #traveling #cool #cute #love #amazing #picoftheday #beautiful #rito #ritz #ritokaizen #mrmab #kampot #kep #cambodia #cambodge #kampuchea #khmer #phnompenh #springvalley # by Rito.Kaizen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marocco

magic by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wei_jane/16582062745/in/explore-2015-02-19


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Málaga Sunset by Carla Gómez-Raggio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

February sunset by leif varemo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset at Milwaukee, US

Sunset at Milwaukee Discovery World by Nguyen61Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset Across World Showcase by Christian Lambert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jordan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/77274...tstr-oSh2H-4zxNbm-qz5brQ-aEXG4e-ab9gzJ-oD3X2x


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1366 by loorenafarias, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Tardes Cariocas by RicFreit, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Spain*


EI-DER, Aer Lingus, Airbus A320-214 - cn 2583. by dahlaviation.com, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, venetian fortress, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montpellier, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*










Place de la Comédie à Montpellier [EXPLORE] by Mougne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia do Carvoeiro, Faro, Portugal*










Carvoeiro by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Lisboa at the sunset by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal.*










Lisboa by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiyomizu-dera at the sunset *
Kiyomizu-dera - Kyoto - Japan.










Kiyomizu-dera at the sunset by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Golden Hour of Kiyomizu-dera *
Kiyomizu-dera - Kyoto - Japan.










The Golden Hour of Kiyomizu-dera by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alba - Italy.*










Le Langhe by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buttermere Lake, England*










Buttermere Lake by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Windamere | TAS | Australia*










Moonlight Above Windamere by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piccadily Circus, London, England*










Piccadily Circus, London, England by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Big Sur, California, USA*


Molten Water by Aaron M Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Raouché Sunset by ahh.photo, on Flickr

Beirut Lebanon


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Khao Lak, Thailand


**Lighthouse* by Anek Suwannaphoom on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


*Bangkok city* by Anek Suwannaphoom on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Doi Inthanon National park, Thailand


**Doi Inthanon National park along the sunrise* by Anek Suwannaphoom on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Thailand ...*


*Wooded bridge* by Anek Suwannaphoom on* flickr*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*East coast of Korea*









by me


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Evening Sunset by xaviette


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Dawn on Whale Beach by Shachman75


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunrise @ Palm Beach by eddie386


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunrise @ Palm Beach by eddie386


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Guardian Of Sydney by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Morning Glory by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Dawes Point by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Majestic Twins by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Golden Harbour by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Golden Green at Turrimetta by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Bondi by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Bondi by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Eden Delight by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Tides Of Times by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Stunning Sydney Harbour by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Golden Bridge by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Bubble Head by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Agios Nikolaos chapelle, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver sunrise 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Downtown Vancouver, Christmas 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Roberts Bank at sunset 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Roberts Bank at sunset 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


The Lions at sunrise 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver sunrise 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


Belo Horizonte 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*


Belo Horizonte 2014 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Downtown Brisbane along the waterfront 2012 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cable Beach, Australia*


Cable Beach, Western Australia 2012 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sydney, Australia*


Syndey at sunset 2012 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Pierre et Miquelon, France*


Pointe du Diamant by helenelabelette, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Pierre et Miquelon, France*


Balayage de neige by helenelabelette, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Pierre et Miquelon, France*


Le diamant venteux by helenelabelette, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Extremadura, Spain*


Atardeciendo en la Sierra de San Pedro, Extremadura by Ulises SC, on Flickr


----------



## nusakencana (Feb 24, 2015)

amazing view


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mérida, Spain*


Untitled by Arild Helgeland, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Strawberry Field, Baan Nor Lae Village, Doi Angkhang, Chiangmai, Thailand*

Baan Nor Lae Village, Doi Angkhang by Nik Cyclist ( The Pixel Stock ), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Golden City by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Morning Glory by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Gorgeous Morning by rene.kisselbach.photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Last Night At Palm Beach by rene-kisselbach-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Scarlet Blue by Dikzyant


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island*


Maldives at sunset by J P Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*


Sunset sparrows by Dragan*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Pôr do sol no Vale Sagrado by Leo Takaishi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


A Hora do Crepúsculo - Rio de Janeiro by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm - Sweden*


DSCN1078-2 by pettak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asane - Norway*


IMG_0868 by larsy85, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Trinite - Martinique*


Magic Sunset by Jean-Michel Raggioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Bonnet – France*


St Bonnet en Champsaur s'illumine pour la nuit. by B.Serge 05, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marion, Ohio - US*


Norfolk Southern SD40's in Marion, Ohio by Brandon Townley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


| ; by © Juan_de (ON - OFF), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nara Park & Sunset *
Japan - Nara Park at Sunset










Nara Park & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Edinburgh's got a golden lining by SLy-éire, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mykonos, Greece*


VIAJANDO POR EL ENCANTAMIENTO DE LOS SUEÑOS by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Krakow, Poland*


OCASO EN EL VÍSTULA A SU PASO POR CRACOVIA ( EXPLORE ) by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Palermo, Italy*


LUCES DE TORMENTA EN PALERMO ( SICILIA ) by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


POR TIERRA, AIRE Y MAR EN EL PUERTO DE BARCELONA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


LA MAGICA LUZ DEL AMANECER EN ESTAMBUL by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castille and Leon, Spain*


ATARDECER EN EL PINAR by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


ATARDECER EN MOSCÚ by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


There is still hope.!! Aún hay esperanza. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Cabo Vilán. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Pescando el Sol. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Cabo Ortegal, panorámica. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Galicia mágica. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


The best bank of the World (2) by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


The subtle melancholy of a sunset Sunday. La sutil melancolía de un ocaso de Domingo. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Benidorm, Spain*


Playa de Levante de Benidorm al anochecer./ Benidorm Levante Beach at dusk. by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sicily, Italy*


ATARDECER EN SICILIA by marthinotf, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Hubbard Glacier Alaska. USA*










Alaska & Sunrise by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Torres Bajo el Crepúsculo by Mr. Lime, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


El balcón 2 by aruizoca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antofagasta - Chile
*

Caminos que bifurcan entre norte y sur by Baby boys., on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Omiš, Croatia*









*sumrak nad omisem *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Primošten, Croatia*









*vatreni-zalaz-u-primostenu *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Sandbar and Sunset 25Feb Relaxing Hello World Quality Time Being A Beach Bum Enjoying Life More Fun In The Philippines Hanging Out Travelling at Municipality of San Juan, Siquijor by ImAking201, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Crimea

O Sevastopol by roman_gutikov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset seen from Kobe Airport, japan

Sunset seen from Kobe Airport(UKB/RJBE) by kimtetsu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

the night Lower House dissolved for snap election by torisandaisuki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji, Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/krita...bvH-ri8ow3-ri8ods-r273e8-rkjQDe-rkn4t9-r271DV


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kobe, Japan

SKYMARK AIRLINES Boeing 737-800 JA737T landing on Kobe Airport(UKB/RJBE) by kimtetsu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kyle0...5L5-qZx9AZ-qn51L6-qZvCji-riJ3iJ-riBuu5-qmzDW7


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Pacific Island of Guam, US.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jetmu...W9T-qoEJuT-qosoau-r27K1Z-rknMqq-rknMgs-r27JNe


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Few Words by sjs61, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco sunset by anton.treskunov, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Lake Champlain, Vermont, USA*


Where Land Meets Sky by David Shield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Drakensberg, South Africa*


Golden Hour by Ania.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jodhpur, India*


Jewel of Jodhpur by Ania.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Tramonto da Woodbridge Island, Milnerton, Cape Town by Stefano Gambassi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

Splash by Wolongshan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

Sunk | Explore on 26.02.15 | Thank you all! by Pásztor András, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

"Winter" (160sec) by JLindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, California, US

Valley View by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Glacier National Park, US

The Gold rush by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jökulsárlón, Iceland

Fire and Ice II by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pfeiffer beach, Big Sur, California, US

A golden opportunity by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Sky on Fire by blue5011b, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


Atardecer invernal by phixelle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


Atardecer de verano by phixelle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


Fuente de la amistad by phixelle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


The sin of Nereida by phixelle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


MUSE, Marina Vallarta by phixelle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta, Mexico*


El juicio final by phixelle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


IMG_0581 by ventura_oconnor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baja California, Mexico*


Atardecer, Ensenada Baja California by Sergio Romero Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


Atardecer, Paila Coahuila by Sergio Romero Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Sunset - HDR 1 by Zahid the Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boston Harbor, MA, US*


Sunset Over Boston Harbor by Christopher J. May, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Souter cliff tops, UK*


Selfie by rickyschonewald, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Corsica, France*


Corsican Sundown by david schweitzer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Over the purple sea by Arunte, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Giorgio Maggiore Island, Venice, Italy*


Sunset at San Giorgio Maggiore Island, Venice, Italy by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Canal, Venice, Italy*


Iconic Venice, Grand Canal, Italy by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*


190 Mothia (Sicily) by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Clearwater beach, Florida, US*


From the Gulf by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*


Fishing near the Faraglioni by Arunte, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*


As Rom by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice by Gramps_51, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sydney Harbor, Australia*


Sydney Harbour Sunset by 2minutes, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*North of Portugal*


Seems Like Venice by AFPereira, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bungan Beach, Australia*


Bungan Beach by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sydney Opera House, Australia*


Sydney Gold - (Sydney Opera House, Australia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*North Curl Curl Tidal Pool, Sydney, Australia*


Curl Curl, Sydney, Australia by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Powell, Utah, US*


Powell Sunset by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Macquarie, New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset @ Lake Macquarie by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Attic Peninsula, Greece*


All waiting for the sunset by Arunte, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pont Alexandre III, Paris, France*


Pont Alexandre III & Les Invalides, Paris (Réédition) by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunderland, UK*


boats near bridge hdr toned by rickyschonewald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Särkkäniemi, Helsinki, Finland

Crescent moon by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Color Temperature by Jyrki Salmi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16463311698/in/explore-2015-02-26


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grapevine Canyon, Mojave Desert, CA, US.


Petroglyphs by snowpeak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, CA, US

Last Rays of the Day by RichGreenePhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Fire Sky, Fire Wave by RichGreenePhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Embarcadero Summer Twilight by RichGreenePhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Monica Pier, CA, US

Santa Monica Pinwheel by RichGreenePhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Cedar Breaks Sunset by RichGreenePhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sunset in Croatia ...*









*vrata-povijesti *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Brela, Croatia*









*sva-raspolozenja-zalaza *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


September Sunset by Charles Lamoureux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Valetta *


Sliema from La Valetta by arka38, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence – Italy *


Sunset on Florence by sinaweiwei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huaraz – Peru*


Ciudad de Huaraz al atardecer by christianoscarminayacarrión, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munchique – Colombia*


Atardecer en Munchique by Carlos Andrés Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicamocha – Colombia*


Cañón del Chicamocha, Colombia by RoryO'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altiplano – Bolivia*


Bolivia by RoryO'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cagua, Aragua – Venezuela*


Puesta de Sol. by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balboa - Panama*


puesta de sol by jacilluch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana – Cuba *


Atardecer sobre el Vedado y Miramar (4) by Olivier Monbaillu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Roatan, Honduras*


Dock of the Bay . . . (Explored) by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


Fire Sky by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


Surreal Prairie sunset by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bay Islands, Honduras*


West End Bay Fishing Boat in the sunset by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Madagascar*


Nosy Be Madagascar by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Zanzibar Unguja by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Alba sull'oceano indiano by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Zanzibar by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*


Zanzibar alba sulla spiaggia di Kiwenga by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Italian Alpes*


Buon Natale by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Modena, Italy*


Le scie chimiche? by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tanzania*


Tarangire sunset, Tanzania by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


Egitto oasi di Siwa by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rimini, Italy*


Alba in adriatico by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Alba a Savignano by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


Egitto Oasi di Siwa by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Madagascar*


Nosy be by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


.....Svegliarsi una mattina con il sole !!! by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Sunrise in Amboseli by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dublin, Ireland*


Ha'penny Bridge over the River Liffey, Dublin, Ireland by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Roatan, Honduras*


Another sunset at Anthony's Key, Roatan by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Waikiki Beach at Sunset 2 by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Roatan, Honduras*


Palm tree Silhouette by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Sunset cruise . . . by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Freeport, Bahamas*


Freeport: A working harbor by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nassau, Bahamas*


Nassau harbor sunrise (EXPLORED) by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Sunrise with Moon and Venus by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opera & Sunset *

Sydney Australia










Opera & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yellowstone Lake at Sunshine. USA*










Yellowstone Lake at Sunshine by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portland sunset, UK*










Portland sunset by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kosciuszko NP | NSW | Australia*










The Great Mother Jagungal by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Garda sunset, Italy*










Lago di Garda, Italy by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spinning & Orange Sky* 

Capetown South Africa










Spinning & Orange Sky by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yellowstone Lake, Yellowstone National Park, WY. USA*










Peace by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Weymouth Sunrise, UK*










A Weymouth Sunrise by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atacama - Chile*


Valle de la Luna - Moon Valley by rackyross, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sparks Lake, Oregon, US*


A Breath Of Fresh Air by Skyler Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Callao - Peru*


Escala en el ajedrez del mundo by caminanteK, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Teton valley, Idaho, US*


The Gift of Rising Early by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Steens Mountain National Back Country Byway, Oregon, US*


Ray-Bursting a Gorge-ous Sunset on Steens by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arica - Chile*


Cae la tarde by Caribe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiquimula - Guatemala*


SANTA ELENA by RLuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mi terraza - México DF- by Richard Here, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copacabana - Bolivia*


Día 82 - Atardecer en Copacabana by emeterio.celedonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Into Mordor by Bellarione, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kalamış Marina, Turkey*


Kalamış Marina by icemanigation, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Heceta Head, Oregon Coast, US*


▲ Shapely Sunset ▼ by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Colorado state, US*


Horsetooth Glow by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Harper's Corner, Colorado, US*


Eventide at Harper's Corner by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Elkhead mountains, Colorado, US*


Sunset High and Lonesome by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kalaloch, Washington, US*


Flora vs. Sunset by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Whidbey island, Washington, US*


Smartly Me Hearties, Weigh Anchor! Hoist the Colors!! by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Deception Pass state park, Washington*


As the Sun Sets on the 43rd President.... GO VOTE! by Fort Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vermont, USA*


Things look brighter in Vermont by paul+photos=moody, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dead Horse Point, Utah*


Dead Horse Point 06 by arsamie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Serengeti, Tanzania*


coucher de soleil sur le Serengeti by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


En route pour le Cap Nord by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Coucher de soleil sur la Lagune by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Statue de l'Archiduc by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Vue de la Baltique by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Réunion, France*


Coucher de soleil sur St Gilles by sandthi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*V&A Waterfront & Orange Sky *
Capetown South Africa










V&A Waterfront & Orange Sky by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle, WA. USA*










Seattle by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bournemouth Pier Sunset, UK*










Bournemouth Pier Sunset by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bungaree Norah, New South Wales, Australia*










Lighthouse Man I'm all at Sea by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall and Sint Pieter church, Leuven, Belgium*










City Hall and Sint Pieter church, Leuven, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capetown South Africa*










V&A Waterfront & Boats by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming. USA*










Light Behind the Clouds by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durdle Doorus, England*










Durdle Doorus by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne | VIC | Australia*










Melbourne Henge by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grote markt and City Hall, Leuven Belgium*










Grote markt and City Hall, Leuven Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour by merbert2012


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










SYD Sunset Silhouette by hookipa


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Three Sisters by leoweitze


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Lightening, Western Sydney by leoweitze


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Lagoon 
Just after sunset at Foster City Lagoon. California*










Sunset at Lagoon by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dorset, Wareham, Uk*










Carpe diem by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Australian Alps Spring Sunset*










Australian Alps Spring Sunset by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, the Berlaymont at sunset, Belgium*










Brussels, the Berlaymont at sunset by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cargese, Corsica - France*


Coucher de soleil à Cargèse by valeriepawlikowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


三仙台 by https://www.facebook.com/lewis978, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sondernach, Alsace – France*


Frosty Sunrise @ Nonselkopf by derliebewolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza, Liguria – Italy*


Another View by enricofossati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateauroux – France*


747SP - S U N R I S E by Quentin Bonnet - AeroWorldPictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens – Greece*


Sunset from Lycabettus Hill by CsBalazs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor – Cambodia*



Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Cheshire – UK*


Macclesfield-201502-110-Sunsetting-Feb04 by Tony J Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuxhaven - Germany*


Sunsetflight with the Aquila by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


A view of Caracas by vsirvent, on Flickr


----------



## abiabiah (Aug 30, 2012)

Þróndeimr said:


> Yesterday:


Nice sunset image you have posted and I think it can be used as a wallpaper.


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sunset in Croatia ...*









*nerealno *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sunset in Croatia ... *









*carstvo-svjetla *by Lidija Lolić photography


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Monica, California, US*


Last swim by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Las Vegas, Nevada, US*


The Throne of Brass (Bellagio Casino), Las Vegas by flatworldsedge, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Poipu, Hawaii, US*


Poipu,Kauai island, Hawaii sunset by Mauro Tonti, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Whitby, England*


Ahoy!!! by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*South of France*


Untitled by Marie.L.Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Moosehead Lake, Lilly Bay, Maine, US*


Moosehead Lake, Lilly Bay, Maine by Greg from Maine, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bass Harbor, Maine, US*


Bass Harbor Sunset [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Holland, Netherlands*


Last Winter Sunset with Ice by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Isle of Man*


Tramonto sulle rovine / Sunset over the ruins by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*South Holland, Netherlands*

Sunset Between the Reeds by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


sunset (stage: golden) by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in North Carolina, US*


Sunset at Brigands Bay - OBX [Explore - Front Page!] by MurrayH77, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Penang, Malaysia*


Sunset @Permatang Damar Laut by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rio, Brazil*


Sunset in Rio by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada*


best sunset ever over toronto by Welcome to the lizopedia, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peel, Isle of Man*


Sunset at Peel by Suddhajit, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Pier, Weston-super-Mare, UK*


Weston Sunset by martinturner, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Turkey*


Sunset time silhouettes at the beach by *Saariy*, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada*


Early Spring sunset by syncros, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Manhattan, New York*


Midtown in Orange & Blue by RBudhu, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kootenay Lake, Canada*


Kootenay Lake by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*


Albufera at Sunset by arka38, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*


Punta del Este | After a storm get prepared for the best sunset to come! | 110126-0151-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*


CAMINITO by juan rodrigo legua, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in the southern part of India*


sunset Kerala South India by marinfinito, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tar desert, India*


Tar desert/ sunset (explored) by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Crete, south coast*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro Sunset, Brazil*










Cristo Redentor & Blue Hour by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pfeiffer beach, Big Sur, California. USA*










Fire in the splash by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dorset,cobb pier. UK*










A new Dawn by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cruel Sea *
Pulpit Rock, Cape Schanck. Australia










The Cruel Sea by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leuven, Belgium*










Leuven, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ship & Sunset *
_Alaska Sunset. USA_










Ship & Sunset by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Symphony at the Bridge *

_Due to extreme low tide at Fort point in san Francisco, USA_










Symphony at the Bridge by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Corfe Caste Dorset. UK*










My Kind Of Love by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Hour at Cape Nelson *

Seaspray rising up the cliffs of Cape Nelson during golden hour. Portland Victoria. Australia










Golden Hour at Cape Nelson by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leuven, Belgium*










Leuven, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Denali National Park, Alaska, USA*


Sunset on the Toklat River by Critter Seeker, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Denali National Park, Alaska, USA*


A Reflective Sunset by satosphere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aruba*


Two ships passing in the..sunset. by rseidel3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7078cc print by photodaddi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boats Resting by Italian_Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten – Norway*


Burning Sky by Clickpix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast – Australia*


SunsetOverMainBeach by TruskieFoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Good morning Vancouver by Ingrid.la, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Tahoe – US*


Donner Lake Sunrise by rajaramki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Apocalyptic Singapore by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'Cloud of unknowing' by Antti K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza – Egypt*


Apocalyptic Diaries (2-7): Transported by Visual Poetry (Sami) - Back and catching up slowly, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington*


Seattle, My Valentine by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Olympic Peninsula, Washington*


Rocky Shores by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one is in Idaho, US*


A very Idaho winter by Anna Gorin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Victoria, Australia*


Lake's Entrance, Australia by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gourock, Scotland*


Sunset on the Clyde by Murray McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Maria della Salute Church, Venice, Italy*


Church sunset by Jan Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Atkinson Lighthouse, Vancouver, Canada*


Sunset over Point Atkinson Lighthouse by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*River Seine, Paris, France*


A romantic sunset cruise on the River Seine in Paris ...Quarta Sunset by peggyhr, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ardmair bay, Scotland*


Ardmair_Sunset by teuchter10, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Marin Headlands, California*


Marin County Sunset by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vancouver, Canada*


The End of Summer by Alexis Birkill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Skyline at Sunset by murphyz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dallas, USA*


2013-07-26 20.20.02 by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Diaz Lake, California, US*


Diaz Lake Sunset by Loco Moco Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Orleans, USA*


View from Hotel by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma City, USA*


Colcord Hotel, Oklahoma City by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma City, USA*


The morning report by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma City, USA*


Sunset over the river from Vast by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dallas, USA*


View from the W Hotel, Dallas by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Scottish Highlands, Scotland*


Master of all he surveys by Fraser Ross, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blue ridge mountains, North Carolina*


Welcome to Asheville NC - Blue Ridge Mountains Sunset by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Monument Valley at Sunset by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Huntington Beach, California, US*


Summer Sunset at Huntington Beach Pier by Insite Image, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Badlands National Park, South Dakota*


Surreal Badlands by Yanbing Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jama Masjid mosque, India*


Jama Masjid (Friday Mosque) Agra by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma, USA*


Suburbia Sunset by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma, USA*


Downtown, Oklahoma City by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sinaloa, Mexico*


Ciudad Mazatlán, Sinaloa, Mexico by mapimi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michigan, USA*


My son enjoying the sunset in the Upper Peninsula Michigan . — at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. by mapimi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sinaloa, Mexico*


Mazatlan Mexico. by mapimi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Sunrise over Texas by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Guardian [Explore #51] by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter sunset at the pier by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

IMG_3447 by T.J. Jursky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Puesta en el pan by floraguero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Windmill by Ga84z, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Memories of Summer by Mike-Allen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

california dreaming by silent witnesses, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

小年夜 by Alcyonarian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

何必西天萬里遙 II by Alcyonarian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

The Magic Hour by Alcyonarian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

故地重遊 | Here we are, again. by Alcyonarian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sunset @ Jimbaran Beach by Alcyonarian, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Chilled South Padre by Northwickpark, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Morning comes to South Padre island by Josh Bozarth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


where the magpies rule the dawn by buckchristensen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iowa, USA*


Boy Scout Island by buckchristensen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


At the Beach by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iowa, USA*


remember that time we floated in space? by buckchristensen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Sunrise - Part III by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Rico*


Wrote a note, said be back in a minute by Josh Bozarth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


South Padre Island 🌊 by zapphireg, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Skyline by owenn2310


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by steichten/


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour by merberet2012


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sun Strays Clouds by leoweitze


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Untitled by Enzo Mazzolo


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Warriewood Beach by Beyond Crazy


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Early Morning Clovelly Beach by Gil Feb 11


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset Over Sydney by davidbeltonphotography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Untitled by Alex Hamilton Photos


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Untitled by Alex Hamilton Photos


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset at Bare Island by Danny Lewerissa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Close-up: Zabriskie Point, DVNP, USA*










Close-up: Zabriskie Point, DVNP by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Chicago *

The Bean & Millenium Park. USA










Sunset at Chicago by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westbourne, Bornemouth, England (UK)*










Remember a day by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Darling, New South Wales, Australia*










Wish You Were Here by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great market, Brussels, Belgium*










Great market, Brussels, Belgium by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the valley floor of Yosemite National Park in California, USA*










Gates at Dusk by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vancouver & Lights *
_Sunset at Vancouver, Canada_










Vancouver & Lights by Luís Henrique Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bournemouth Pier, Westbourne, Bornemouth, England (UK)*










Bournemouth Pier by Jonny_Royale, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alaska, US*


Sun Set from Cruise Ship---Alaska Ceuise by iew28images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ossining, New York*


Ossining Waterfront by MadMartigen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saltholmen, Sweden*


The Blues Of Saltholmen by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Looking at the fountain by MorBCN, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelona sunset HDR by MorBCN, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelona sunset by MorBCN, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Peace Valley Park, Pennsylvania, US*


Sunset at Peace Valley park by Arun Sundar, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, IL, US*

(10.7.14)-Lake_Point_Tower-WEB-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan, New York*


Harbor by Rick Elkins, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lynnhaven Fishing Pier, Virginia, US*


Lynnhaven Fishing Pier by ByTheChesapeakeBay, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Harbor Town Light House, South Carolina, US*


Harbour Town Light House by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Morris island, South Carolina, US*


Morris Island Sunset by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santorini, Greece*


Travelling to sunset..!!!!! by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Off the coast of Greece*


WILD SEA by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kauai, Hawaii, US*


Sunset from Kee Beach Kauai by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barinas - Venezuela*


Llanos del Orinoco - Venezuela by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudad Bolivar - Venezuela*


Ciudad Bolivar by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaji - Venezuela*


Jaji by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altamira de Cáceres, Merida - Venezuela*


Un rayo de esperanza by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Golden Pacific Park on Santa Monica by Eric Demarcq, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Mt Fuji by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Pudong River by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Le Bua @ State Tower by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Sunset @ Pudong by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Great Salt Lake, Utah*


Great Salt Lake - Fremont Island - 1-10-09 01a - Explore! by Tucapel, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salt Lake City, Utah, US*


Salt Lake City Autumn Sunset by jkuphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere off the coast of France*


Anglet Cavaliers by VaqueroFrancis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Trieste - magical sunset by [Jacob], on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Russia-46 by Alex Yedigaroff, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Portugal by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dublin, Ireland*


Rathmines Rooftop Sunset by DiarmuidCullen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Baltimore, Cork County, Ireland*


Cattle grazing at Baltimore head by Keith Kingston, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


IMG_9536-Edit.jpg by Emmet & Kathy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portstewart, Ireland*


Random summer evening in Portstewart - Portstewart war memorial by horslips5, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mc Swyne's Castle, Ireland*


Mc Swyne's Castle by Fergus_B, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Northern Ireland, UK*


This made BBC NI Newline Live Masthead Feed by ig_613, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


SUNSET OVER TAWNY BAY KILCAR by bigjohn1996, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Belfast, Ireland*


Nice night for a ride by urbansmoke1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dunluce Castle, Ireland*


Dunluce Castle Sunset by Deirdre Gregg, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location...*


passing time by liampolson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cliffs of Moher, Ireland*


Cliffs of Moher - Ireland by Hugi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Another year over by lmc 5/69, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cliffs at Bundoran, Ireland*


Geronimo!!!! by lmc 5/69, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*California, US*


Rock hopping at sunset by TomFalconer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The dome of Rathmiines church, Dublin, Ireland*


Sunset over the rooftops by Michael Foley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Clare island, Ireland*


Clare Island Sunset (1) by Colin Redmond, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sistiana, Italy*


Sunset in PortoPiccolo Sistiana Trieste by Massimo Buccolieri, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portland, Oregon, US*


Fiery Sunset by Andrew Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glomma, Norway*


Glomma by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ibiza, Spain*


Sunset Ibiza by stefanbestaatal, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*


tramonto da ponte san niccolo' by imagina (www.giuseppemoscato.com), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*


Storm is coming by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mullion Cove, England*


Mullion Cove Sunset by simon clare photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Belfast, Ireland*


Sunset with starlings by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jefferson Memorial, Washington, DC*


Jefferson Memorial, Washington, DC by ByTheChesapeakeBay, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Ocaso en Barcelona by bonus1up, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Samara Embankment, Russia*


Samara Embankment | Самарская набережная by Bongiozzo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Last seconds by Javier Gallén, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kronstadt, Russia*


Abschied... by Baumes73, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Catba island by Renjith's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mumbai, India*


Sunset from the balcony by Renjith's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Rotterdam in the mist by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vlissingen, Netherlands*


Let the cannons roar for the sunset in Vlissingen in Zeeland by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Algarve, Portugal*


Sunset in Alvor , Algarve , Portugal by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Edinburgh, UK*


Fettes College by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Edinburgh, UK*


Arthurs Seat Sunrise by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Edinburgh, UK*


Edinburgh Castle Sunrise by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Edinburgh, UK*


Edinburgh Castle by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hull City, UK*


Docks Sunrise by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sunderland, UK*


Roker Lighthouse by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hull City, UK*


Commute by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Segesta, Sicily - Italy*

_Sunset on the old Greek Temple_












by Francesco Pappalardo on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buona Vista, Singapore*










Misty Swirls by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Tahoe Pier at Sunset, Nevada, USA*










Lake Tahoe Pier at Sunset by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset, Kensington Gardens, London, UK*










Waiting for the sunset, Kensington Gardens, London by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noosa Heads, Queensland, Australia*










Beach Serenity by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgium, Antwerpen, Cathedral of Our Lady*










Belgium, Antwerpen, Cathedral of Our Lady by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Seletar Reservoir, Singapore*










Seletar Still by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*After Sunset: Bay Bridge East Span, San Francisco, California. USA*










After Sunset: Bay Bridge East Span by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alreet to Shardie & September sunset! London, UK*










Alreet to Shardie & September sunset! by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*










A Very Docklands Sunset by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgium, Gent*










Belgium, Gent by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Guanyinting Rainbow Bridge, Magong City, Penghu County, Taiwan*









Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ali Mountain, Alishan Township, Chiayi County, Taiwan*

阿里山日落 / SunSet in Ali Mountain by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Tahoe, CA, US

Melting winter. (Explored) by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manhattan Beach, CA, US

Manhattan Beach Pier by Neil Kremer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Helsinki by unijaz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

March sunset ( Explore #9 ) by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Spanish sunset ! by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Before sunset ! by julius R. V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Knock of Crieff by Darek Podhajski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location

Big REd by maoworkstwo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Santorini, Greece

Sunset in Santorini by Azorze, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uknown Location.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/12469...Zxi-rze9NZ-rx3oyy-rzjWrM-qCxB4k-rhSWtH-rzjUqn


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in Hessen

Sunset in Hessen by tim allphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lazio, Italy*


The golden hour by Stefano Viola, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is in Alsace, France*


Coucher de soleil automnal sur Matzenheim by Drics67, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Scotland, UK*


Sunset over Rum by Hugh Spicer / UIsdean Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mountains surrounding Glencoe, Scotland*


Queen's View Sunset by JSP92, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Capri in Strömstad, Sweden*


Capri by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Sunset in Venice by I Viaggi di Miss M, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Paris, France*


coucher du soleil à Paris by Meiry Peruch, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Solviken, Norway*


Solviken by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Skjeberg, Norway*


The summer is over by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Banyoles sempre és màgic! by sandra160173, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fan Foel, The Black Mountain, Brecon Beacons National Park, Wales, UK*


Fan Foel, The Black Mountain, Brecon Beacons National Park by sandra_kepkowska, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vernazza, Italy*


Vernazza sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Norway*


And a happy new year  by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Crater Lake rim, Oregon, US*


Phantom Ship Sunset by DaveM1994, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Acadia National Park, Maine, US*


Acadia National Park, Maine by Greg from Maine, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*


Lofoten 2 a.m. by Pietro Consigliere, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Indonesia*


Twist around Cliff by Jose Hamra Images, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Skogås, Sweden*


HDR Drevviken, Skogås, Sweden by magnus.johansson10, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Hoces del Duratón by ire.pf, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Sunset by Jan-Helge69, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in France*


Sunset by Hanna Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Night Falls by paulosilva3, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in England, UK*


Sunset by Lazaros E, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Rhossili Sunset [explored 12/03] by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Calm Reflections by James Stewart Newton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! unknown location

Teide by LeoAlexis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

London ~ 7th March 2015 by weathergil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

London ~ 7th March 2015 by weathergil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

from Sifneiko at Antiparos, Greece

"SifneikoStar" by Theo.Triadafillos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nine Dragon Road - Shanghai, China

Nine Dragon Road - Shanghai by jang1993, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sele by Karl Erik Vasslag Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sunset Cruising by adrians_art, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry Unknown location

Untitled by zaiczdomokos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi Architectural Icons by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi's skyline at dusk (HDR) by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


And Then There Was Light by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*



Reem Island & Al Mariah Islands in Abu Dhabi - UAE (HDR) by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phu Lang Ka, Phayao, Thailand*


sunshine on the morning mist At Phu Lang Ka, Phayao, Thailand by cwiratgasem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Rennes-le-château, Aude - France*



misteris a l'Aude by Seracat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


Red Lake * EXPLORE -5/10/10 by Blanca Rosa2008 +2,700,000 Views Thanks to All, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset at PDX 2 by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


(Explored) Sunset @MBS+Singapore Flyer #2 by Ken Goh 1.5M views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia – US*


Philadelphia Skyline at Sunset [Explored 1/5/2014 #14] by Valentina Sokolskaya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peschiera del Garda, Italy*

Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala Photography©, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadesella, Asturias - Spain*


Atardecer en la Bahía by ribadeluis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Malecón by Ale Kiedis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andres de Teixido, Galicia - Spain*


San Andrés de Teixido... by .... belargcastel ...., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pont d'en Gil Menorca - Spain*


Pont d'en Gil (Menorca) by inaxiotejerina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Peru
*

Miraflores, Atardecer en la Costa Verde / Sunset @ Costa Verde by Martintoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miramar, Cordoba - Argentina*


Atardecer en Mar Chiquita by lukitascba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Clara, Villa Clara - Cuba*


Sunset Strip by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cienfuegos - Cuba*


Motor Breakdown on the Malecon by Patberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samana - Dominican Republic*


Sunset on Las Terrenas by bredsig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro - Belize
*

Belize Sunset Hammock_141207 by Aron Cooperman, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Hawaii, US*


Madame Pele's Fire by ernogy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Tetons, Wyoming, US*


Fire Over the Tetons by John Cothron, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Lanier, Georgia, US*

Sunset on Lanier by John Cothron, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lahaina, Hawaii, US*


Cheese Burger in Paradise by mojo2u, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wailea, Hawaii, US*


Its Luau Time by mojo2u, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco, California, US*


Colorful Ending by tobyharriman, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Hood, Oregon, US*


Reflection of Mount Hood on Trillium Lake at Sunset - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New York*


New York City sunset by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This is part of Alaska's inland passage, US*


Alaska Inland Passage Island by Pejasar, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in North Dakota, US*


P1000246 by ndroll, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bagan, Myanmar (Burma)*


Sunset over Bagan ~ Myanmar (Burma) by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*

\
193/365 the golden line by werewegian, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


Sunset over the Desert City by Savio D'souza, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Sunset over the Petrified Forest by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Skopje, Macedonia*


Sunset over the City of Skopje by Nenad Bogoevski Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hallandale Beach, Florida, US*


Warm Skies, Cool Evenings Hallandale by Jason Sha'ul, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mendenhall River, Alaska*


Eleanora heading out by Umnak, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Riga, Latvia*


Set Your Eyes to "STUNNING"! by S.Babikovs, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Elaphite islands, Croatia*


sunset by Haze295, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Singapore Skyline at Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kani, Maldives*


A Kani Sunset by Rod Gotfried Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Praslin, Seychelles*


Sunset over Anse Lazio by Jean-Marc Bruchez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Miami, Florida, US*


Golden Gables [Explored] by lostINmia, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saint Tropez, France*


SAINT-TROPEZ by steve lorillere, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brisbane, Australia*










Domes by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marshall Beach, california. USA*










Pondering by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

SOrry Unknown location

Ein Morgen im Luch by fotissima♥, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

John Crouse College for Women by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dana Point, California, US

This is my kind of "Happy Hour". by dacoach89_89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Clemente Pier, CA, US

Raking leaves by dacoach89_89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Griffith Obseratory by dacoach89_89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dana Point, CA, US

Chop Sticks by dacoach89_89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Corona Del Mar, CA. US

Wave Length by dacoach89_89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

Wispy Sunset (HDR) by otarboy79, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

©WALPHOTOGRAPHY-6267.jpg by sonofanative, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sukošan, Croatia*









*Sukošan* by Ivan Coric on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Sukošan, Croatia*









*Sukošan* by  Ivan Coric on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India*


Sri Digambar Jain Lal Mandir during Sunset, Delhi, India by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Sun Wrench by 5ERG10, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sulawesi - Indonesia*


Siladen: nature paints... by il Corsaro (away), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai *


Sunset in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. HDR by Paolo Margari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choeng - Thailand*


Sunset in Phuket by 5ERG10, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tegaytay - Philippines *


Sunset @ Tagaytay by leo2109, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koh Phangan - Thailand*


°relaxing at the sunset by alessandro bonetto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Monastic morning by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Moon Rising by Rob Sz


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Mosman, Sydney by usaau


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney, Australia by usaau


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Bringing the boat in by alexkess


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Watson's Bay by davejkent


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Manly Morning by davywg


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunrise Witness by davywg


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Sunset by Jennie at Tura


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Rose Bay - Sydney - Killer Sunset by ryanshamlett


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay as seen from the rooftop garden of Esplanade, Singapore.*










Scatter by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aspen Grove: South Lake Tahoe, USA*










Aspen Grove: South Lake Tahoe by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset walk (夕暮れのお散歩) in Shitenno-ji Temple, Osaka, Japan*










Sunset walk (夕暮れのお散歩) in Shitenno-ji Temple, Osaka, Japan by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stonehaven, Victoria, Australia*










The Batesford Bonsai by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruxelles, Eglise de la chapelle, Belgium*










Bruxelles, Eglise de la chapelle by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Verity *
Lower Seletar Reservoir, Singapore










Lake Verity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under Moonlight: San Francisco Bay Bridge, USA*










Under Moonlight: San Francisco Bay Bridge by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guam sunset from Two Lovers Point*










Guam sunset from Two Lovers Point by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jam Jerrup, Victoria, Australia*










Iridescent Tentancles by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Sunrise on the city and the Acroplolis, Greece*










Athens, Sunrise on the city and the Acroplolis by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meknes - Morocco* 


HUELLAS SOBRE LAS DUNAS.....- Desierto Erg Chebbi - Marruecos by MONTXO-DONOSTIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mara - Tanzania*


SERENGETI SUNSET by Krieger Conradt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Heidelberg - Cityscape and Rhein-Main Plain by Andy Brandl (PhotonMix.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rikuzentakata - Japan*


Untitled by kanpo's Stroll diary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hurlington Beach - US*



IMG_6952A by Rich Barger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nugget Point Lighthouse, South Island - New Zealand*


Sunrise at Nugget Point Lighthouse, South Island, New Zealand by William C. Y. Chu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fira, Santorini - Greece*


Firá settlement at sunset by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


edt-409 by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toa Payoh Estates, Singapore*










Sky Pillars by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawa Mahal (Palace of Winds ), Jaipur, India.*










Hawa Mahal by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sunset & full moon over Serpentine, London, UK*










September sunset & full moon over Serpentine, London by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southbank, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*










Baby Baby Baby, Light My Way by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versaille, le chateau Sunset, FRANCE*










Versaille, le chateau by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melion Park Sunset, Singapore*










Ever Grande by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Manhattan -NY. USA*










Sunset over Manhattan - II by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*September sunset over The Long Water, London. UK*










September sunset over The Long Water by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne, Australia*










Docklands from Rialto II by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma Piazza San Pietro e l'umbra del Duomo su la citta del Vaticano, Italy*










Roma Piazza San Pietro e l'umbra del Duomo su la citta del Vaticano by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Askim, Norway









**Askim, Norway 117* by IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Askim, Norway









**Askim, Norway 042* by IP Maesstro on *flickr*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


The sun over the city by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


Torre Triana by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


H by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Spain*


A-49 by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Córdoba, Spain*


Puente de almas by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


AtardecerÑ by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


Toreria y valor by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Faro, Portugal*


La Muñeca se va a dormir by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Algarve, Portugal*


Fisherman by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


Atardecer sobre las setas by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Duerme el sol by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid Pulse by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Nuevos horizontes by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


CaeLaNocheSobreElGuadalquivir by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chaouen, Morocco*


surreal Chaouen by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


Untitled by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Algarve, Portugal*


Algarve2 by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


iglesia by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


SerenaBarca by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lombok, Indonesia*


Lombok - Indonesia by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Moliceiros by paulosilva3, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Avigliana Lake, Italy*


Sunset on Avigliana Lake by pietronaccari, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Larkollen in Moss, Norway*


Driftwood by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Crete, Greece*


DSC_0860 by Lefteris Kriaris, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Sunset by Taskas Anastasios, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Liguria, Italy*


Lights and colours by Pietro Consigliere, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Near Hooksiel, Gemany*


Wind wheels army by Zaphod Beeblebrox 1970, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Portugal*


Por do Sol by eve.craveiro, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Taken from the Denbigh Moors, Wales, UK*


Winter sunset by www.newmodelarmyphotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Liguria, Italy*


Liguria Sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Råde, Norway*


Icey jetty by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Spain*


perfect sunset by poludziber1, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Circeo from Terracina, Italy*


Tramonto oltre il Circeo da Terracina - Sunset over Mount Circeo from Terracina by acnumber7, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Re-edit by GB's photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kuta beach, Bali, Indonesia*


Indonesia - Sunset Over Kuta Beach in Bali by Lucas L. Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lombok, Indonesia*


Outer World, Semeti Beach Lombok Indonesia [Explored July 18, 2012] by Fadil Basymeleh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bali, Indonesia*


The Red Dusk by eggysayoga, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Babi Kecil island, Indonesia*


Sunset at Babi Kecil island by alchroniclez, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Lesvos Island


Molivos Hafenansicht zur blauen Stunde by claudecastor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Singapore.*










Far Beyond by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge Sunset, New York. USA*










Brooklyn Bridge: Dusk in Manhattan by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pointy Shardie and March sunset over Thames,London. UK*










Pointy Shardie and March sunset over Thames by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southbank, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*










Docklands from Rialto by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Piazza del Campo, Italy*










Siena, Piazza del Campo by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Singapore as viewed from [email protected]*










Windswept Cities by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Path to Manhattan : New York City, USA*










Path to Manhattan : New York City by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alreet to St Katharine Docks and March sunset, UK*










Alreet to St Katharine Docks and March sunset! by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Coast, Australia*










DSC_3973 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze, The chineses married from the belvedere, Italy*










Firenze, The chineses married from the belvedere by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India









https://www.flickr.com/photos/traceyfoster/16202078233/in/explore-2015-03-15


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Chinese Fishing Nets at Fort Kochi, Kerela, India by richjjones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Roos Tor Sunset by markgeorgephotography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Wugu Dist., New Taipei City, Taiwan (R.O.C.) by 宥育爸, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Tranquil Reflections by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Istanbul-109.jpg by Antonsap, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

sunset in D.C. by claire hannah collins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

DSCF4128 by Marcos A Malagoli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nancy...Y8X-rn3Zhd-rDChAB-rkiMQX-qGQTaa-qGQSjT-qGCkUu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset in silhouette by Artnoir72, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Great Salt Lake, Utah*


Salty Sunset by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hermosa Beach, CA, US

Hermosa Beach - Sunset by Scott of SWPA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Stuart Florida Sunset Pier from Beach by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Stuart Florida Sunset Pier along Rocky Coast by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

IMG_6686 by 0410jamesbond, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Armenoi village, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

Untitled by A-mie Suhaimi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Red moment by Ch3micals, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lao

IMG_2799 by busatog, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

IMG_5417 by Italian_Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Big Ben sunset by Jim Nix / Nomadic Pursuits, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

Sunset in Seattle (farm9.staticflickr.com) by brandonabell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Sanur, Bali by John W Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Core, Singapore*










Turboblaze by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Page, Arizona, USA*










For your eyes only: Horseshoe Bend by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*March Sunset over Bayswater Road, W2, London. UK*










March Sunset over Bayswater Road, W2 by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Coast, Australia*










DSC_3889 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pisa, Piazza dei miracoli, Italy*










Pisa, Piazza dei miracoli by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay Sands, Singapore*










Anchored Constructs by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco: Sunset at City, USA*










San Francisco: Sunset at City by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Alreet to Shardie and March sunset from Wapping! by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia HDR Sunset, USA*










Philadelphia HDR Sunset by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algeria, Oran from Santa Cruz, Algeria*










Algeria, Oran from Santa Cruz by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


176 by t-bear28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


晨喚 Morning Call by TerryChen - Blooming Beauty 綻放美麗的力量, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


Coucher de soleil à Cargèse by valeriepawlikowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu – US*


_DSC4299.jpg by drredla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pattaya – Thailand*


Follow Your Dreams by | Voiceb[ ]x Photography |, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hurghada – Egypt*


Hurghada, Egypt by Jiri Sigmund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia – Italy*


An Extended View of City Lights by Andrea Moraschetti Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton – UK*


Starling Sky by toddvic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong – Vietnam*


edt-399 by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


edt-401 by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/next-blessing/16657268059/in/explore-2015-03-17


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zakies_photography/16841650692/in/explore-2015-03-17


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, CA, US

To make us love our country, our country ought to be lovely… by ferpectshotz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

USA Florida 2015 by jim oatway, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Monument Valley by Jeremy Duguid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arran Fan Sunset 4 by g crawford, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

_DSC7832 by ChangYuYuan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The eye over the city... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

A Golden Sunset Over The Not So Familiar View by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

A lost passion rekindled on a beautiful sunset... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Trapped Sun by Nuno Correia, on Flickr 
(that's me )


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rundle Sunrise - Pano by D Paul Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk - Netherlands*


Dreamy Dutch Sunrise by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen - Denmark*


Copenhagen twilight, Denmark by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica, California - US*


Santa Monica Sunset by Desert Rat Photography (E.A. Rosen), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berrien, Michigan - US*


St. Joseph Lighthouse at sunset by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fly high... by minalpatel_forestry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


Mystery Trip August 1987_3 by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


evening enjoyment by AanupamM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Internal Light by kian|ski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fife, Scotland - UK*


Fife Sunset by lostsoulx80x, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, England*


Unchained sunset / Canary Wharf / London by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bendemeer Estates, Queenstown, New Zealand*


dare to dream | bendemeer estates by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port of Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Port of Rotterdam... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Saint Thomas, US Virgin islands*


6 - Islas Vírgenes by Eneas Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mono Lake, California*


Mono South Tufa by mrwsierra, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sabah, Malaysia*


11.2.2011 by Beachmite, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Another one in Malaysia*


The sun goes down by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Setia Alam Mall, Malaysia*


Stepping Stones by Arief Rasa, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Perak, Malaysia*


Sunset Watch..In A Hammock by Arief Rasa, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Coron, Palawan, Philippines*


Sunset in Coron, Palawan by julesnene, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one's in Selangor, Malaysia*


Exquisite Sunset at The Restaurant by Fakrul J, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one is in Hawaii, US*


Orphanage Sunset by konaboy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Biscayne Bay, Miami, Florida*


Sunset Over Biscayne Bay Sailboat Miami Florida by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ramberg, Norway*


r e a c h | ramberg, norway by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from the hills above Órgiva, Spain*


Las Bayacas by www.electricalimage.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chesterton Windmill, Warwickshire, UK*


Chesterton Windmill (The Photographer) by JRT ©, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Texas, US*


Good night Texas by Oilfighter, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sabah, Borneo island, Malaysia*


Last Light by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sabah, Borneo island, Malaysia*


[email protected] Sabah by Syahrel Azha Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Klang River, Malaysia*


Klang River by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


DSC_8417.jpg by Lumn8tion, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


_DSC0123 copia by MaxiTorresZ, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


untitled by Lumn8tion, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Cloudy over Manhattan by Lumn8tion, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Days are getting longer by Lumn8tion, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Valencia by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreaux - Switzerland*


Winter gradient by lostin4tune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Another day goes by by s_gulfidan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburg - UK*


Sunset on Princes Street - Edinburgh 07 February 2015_.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*


Untitled by Massimo_Discepoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Seperation by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Sunset dream... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anna Bay - Australia*


Birubi Beach NSW by Down Under Cove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Tai Chi Formation by thomas.poeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


28/365 London Favorites by Juliana Lauletta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'Adour - France*


Dimanche matin sur l'Adour. by Savanou, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bukit Batok, Singapore*










Flareon by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foster City: San Mateo Bridge, USA*










Foster City: San Mateo Bridge by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kensington Gardens, London. UK*










January sunset over Kensington Gardens (It was freezing cold!) by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert at sunset, Australia*










desert at sunset by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, City hall, Belgium*










Brussels, City hall by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










State of Mine by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Explorers, Foster City, California. USA*










Foster City Sunset by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Round Pond in Kensington Gardens, London. UK*










January sunset over Round Pond in Kensington Gardens by yorkshire stacked, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colosseum Sunset, Rome, Italy*










colosseum by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges at sunset, Belgium*










Bruges at sunset by Gaston Batistini, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Licata, Sicily - Italy*



Risveglio by peppependolino, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Newbury, Massachusetts, United States*

Plum Island Sunset by Jonathan Elcock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Amsterdam, Netherlands









https://www.flickr.com/photos/amstermarc/16678194768/in/explore-2015-03-19


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bass Lake, California, US

Day's Last Light - Bass Lake, California by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Kiss the Sky - Sunset on Mono Lake by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Stars at Pigeon Point Lighthouse by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

A Monsoon Sunset at Mono Lake by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montenegro

Beyond Kotor Bay by trisha2hoque, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cleer...3s2-rpWAf7-rGpNMn-robwWp-rEdpUN-rGp3cb-rGuZzt


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Kuala Lumpur Skyline at Dusk by imran talib, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

1st Place Sony National Award Chile - The Horns of Paine / Los Cuernos del Paine by trisha2hoque, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

high octane by trisha2hoque, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Copenaghen, Denmark*


Sunset in Copenaghen by None", on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


putrajaya bridge sunset by Dingo photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Monaco*









Monaco Solid Rocks by Crevisio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sevilla, Spain*


Sunset in Triana. by Raúl Marín, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bogliasco, Italy*


Ed è subito sera by Pietro Consigliere, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Sunset time by Ingrid.la, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Campo Grande, Brazil*


Sunset by Vinícius F. Herculano, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kamalapuram, India*


Hemakuta Hill Sunset by Souvik_Prometure, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Cartagena, Colombia*









Atardecer en la Bahía de Cartagena visto desde el Convento de La Popa por Omma_0869, en Flickr.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*


Landing in Dubai by Michael Foley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi - India*


connaught place, new delhi 2009 by zlight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koh Rong Samloem - Cambodia*


Koh Rong Samloem, Cambodia by milou.hofman1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ionian Island - Greece*


sunset with shadows by omirou56, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Martin, Louisiana - US*


Spanish Moss Sunset by Cajun Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matlacha, Florida - US*


Matlacha Island Sunrise by tropicdiver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle Lake - Myanmar*


Myanmar People #5 by sparky4072, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key West , Florida - US*


Higgs Beach Pier by W. Tipton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Madagascar*


(C) RD Mada-12 by radola.didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munroe Falls Park, Ohio - US*


"In The Pines..In The Pines" by Jamie Rhoades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walvis Bay - Namibia*


Dune Runner & Dog by atlanticstorm (Christopher_Griner), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rice Terraces, Yuanyang, China*


"Rice Terraces of Yuanyang" Agriculture ~ Farming ~ Asia ~ Images ~ China by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Dunbar Dreams ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Mother, Mother Ocean ~ White Rock, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Sunset Boom ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Sunrise by alejomorantes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Be In My Heart ~ Richmond, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Goose Necking ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Sunset Reflections ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Sun Kissed ~ Vancouver, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Deltaport Sunset ~ Tsawwassen, Delta, BC by Michael Thornquist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chubut, Argentina*


Atardecer en la Pampa by Javier Orellana, Naturaleza y Wild Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hokkaido Island, Japan*


Northern Island Hokkaido,Hurry Sundown!　北海道 by gudonjin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*


Atardecer campestre by pabliscua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


MGM balcony view by strjustin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maryland, USA*


patspier2 by strjustin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maryland, USA*


ocsunset by strjustin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Istanbul by N. Mehmet Sonmez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Kadiköy by N. Mehmet Sonmez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in USA*


sunrise sm file by Mferbfriske, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Grand Canyon Sunset South Rim by Mferbfriske, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


oregon coast oceanside by Mferbfriske, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sicily, Italy*


D6924 - Sicily by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sicily, Italy*


D7205 by Rafael Dols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


New York-New York Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Potomac River, Washington DC by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Central Park by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


Man and Boy by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Falling sun by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Burning Sunset at New York by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


Another day ends in México by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Golden Seine by Miguel Castrillo Melguizo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castilla La Mancha, Spain*


Windmill at sunset, , Alcázar de San Juan - Molino al atardecer by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Trocadéro, Paris - Plaza del Trocadero, París by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gold Coast, Australia*


End of the Day by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Morning Walk by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Last Light by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fiji*


Sunset, Fiji by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane at Sunset by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queensland, Australia*


Chinchilla Sunset by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast City Skyline - Sunrise by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane Sunset, Captain Cook Bridge. by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunrise by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lavender HDB Estates, Singapore*










Solid State Society by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drove to Davenport beach near Santa Cruz, California. USA*










Flooded Crack : Davenport Beach by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*









Eternity || Rome by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schuylkill River, Philadelphia. USA*










DSC_0110 (1) by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, Great market at sunset, Belgium*










Brussels, Great market at sunset by Gaston Batistini (6 million+ views thanks to all !, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Core, Singapore*










City of Vermillion by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westside, Santa Cruz, California. USA*










Arch at Natural Bridges: Last light by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As the sun sets, Borobudur Temple in bathed in beautiful golden light. Central Java, Indonesia*










Beyond Borobudur by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schuylkill River/PA. USA*










DSC_0109 (1) by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels, A sunday at "la Grand Place" Belgium*










Brussels, A sunday at "la Grand Place" by Gaston Batistini (6 million+ views thanks to all !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anna Bay - Australia*


Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens, Australia by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg - Germany*


Münster 1-1 by GhostOfDorian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockton - Australia*


Busy Morning SOOC by Sterling67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indiana - US*


Cold sunrise by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island*


Pier 2 by bryansheep, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuxhaven-Duhnen - Germany
*

Sunset extreme by Zaphod Beeblebrox 1970, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okurcalar - Turkey*


2014-10-10_Canon_019895 by l0pht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Praia da Luz - Portugal*


Praia da Luz, Portugal by jezza63, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva - Switzerland*


Over the rooftops by dommmmh89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pawm/16282134923/in/explore-2015-03-23


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Heidelberg Sunset by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Hann. Münden by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Hann. Münden on Fire by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Waldeck Castle in Germany while sunset.

castle sunset by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beautiful sunset near Kassel, Germany.

when the sun goes down by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

beautiful sunset near Kassel, Germany.

red glowing evening by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

swan in the sunset (buga kassel) by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden city sunset in Beijing, China

beijing city sunset by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

sail into the sunset by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*









Sydney Harbour Sunset 08 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Dramatic sunset over the skyline of Frankfurt by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Balikpapan, Indonesia*









Sunset in Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Beijing, China*


Sunset over Beijing by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Barmouth, Wales*

Taken by me on Saturday
Barmouth, Wales by iammattdoran, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Arromanches-les-Bains, France*


Arromanche by Haaghun - Follow me on Facebook, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cannes, France*


Sunset, Cannes {explored} by nzkphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ried, Alsace, France*


Blue Boat by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rocky mountains, Colorado, US*


Rocky Mountain sunset #2 by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*This one is in Nantou County, Taiwan*


golden sunset 黃金夕陽 by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Clevedon Pier Sunset, England, UK*


Clevedon Pier Sunset by James Woodward, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Maupertus sur mer, Lower Normandy, France*


Weather by Haaghun - Follow me on Facebook, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*River Li, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, China*


The last Sun by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Garden, Singapore*










Goldenrod by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City: : From the top of the Rock. USA*










New York City: : From the top of the Rock by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy*










Song Of The Sea || Vernazza Cinque Terre Italy by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poppy Field Sunset , England*










Poppy Field Sunset HDR by RJP_Blob, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Positano from the beach, Italy*










Positano from the beach, Italy by Gaston Batistini (6 million+ views thanks to all !, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raffles Place, Singapore*










Ever Grande Splendor by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyland, Denver, Colorado*










Denver Sunset by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misty Melody || Tuscany, Italy*










Misty Melody || Tuscany by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot along The Great Ridge from Mam Tor in the peak district national park in Derbyshire, England.*










The Great Ridge by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue hour at Lillo :: Antwerp, Belgium*










Blue hour at Lillo :: Antwerp by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## jackwilson (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice post! awesome all


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sunset in Isola delle Femmine, Sicily - Italy*












by RoBeRtO!!!, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Favigana, Egadi Islands - Sicily, Italy*













by nadrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Sunset at the Emirates Airline Cable Cars - London by Luke Agbaimoni (last rounds), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington beach, California – US*


before the storm by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Kölner Dom 2013-02 by mschelhorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamandaré – Brazil*


Pure Gold by LeoMuse747, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Hague – France*


| Explosion de lumière | Pointe de Jardeheu | La Hague | by ThomasM | Photographie |, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0088 by dreadlocks93, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumatra - Indonesia*


Beach Football HDR by brusca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston – US*


Pink Sunset Trace over Tobin Bridge, Chelsea Massachusetts, and Downtown Boston Skyline at Night by Greg DuBois Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabiano Castello, Tuscany – Italy*


16 novembre by Giorgio Quassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Michigan – US*


Lighthouse, Waves & Sunset by ETCphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


*homecoming* by Cherrys Picks on* flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Moneglia, Italy*


*moneglia* by Gian Paolo Chiesi on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Tuscany, Italy*


*tuscany sunflowers* by Gian Paolo Chiesi on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Another sunset in Thailand (Koh Samui) by Eliuz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lombok Island - Indonesia*


Lombok Island, Indonesia by jefftan.geo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz by Savanou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sriracha Chonburi - Thailand*


Sriracha Chonburi by Nanthiwat Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Amazing Africa by mnreddy9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borneo - Malaysia*


Another Sunset. Kota Kinabalu, northern Borneo overlooking the South China Sea. by One more shot Rog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington Beach - US*


Burning off those calories... by Jane Elizabeth Lazarz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


GIVE ME SOME SUNSHINE by maroofrana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Out Bound by Don McCullough, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fire Cloud in the Mountains by mattshannon154, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


Sunset 2 by amproehl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Icelandia Hotel, Nupar - 10:30PM by amproehl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Reynisfjara by Rebecca Litchfield Thanks for 3 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Sunset at Puget Sound by Nekonomist, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Siglufjörður at 2 AM by bjornvald, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Summer Nights by bjornvald, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Sunday 04:00 a.m. by bjornvald, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Norway*


Carpe Diem by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Westminster Sunset by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Sunny Side Up by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sampieri, Sicily - Italy*

_Sunset in October.._












by Kirandulo on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toa Payoh, Singapore*










Winding Routes by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Explorers, Foster City, California. USA*










Foster City: Fire in the Sky by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aegean Paradise || Oia Santorini - Greece*










Aegean Paradise || Oia Santorini - Greece by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hope Valley Golden Hour. England*










Hope Valley Golden Hour..... by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mammatus clouds sunset :: Vertorama (Belgium)*










Mammatus clouds sunset :: Vertorama by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurong East, Singapore.*










Jurong East by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco: Fog flowing in City. USA*










San Francisco Cityscape Panorama by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rising Tide || New Zealand*










Rising Tide || New Zealand by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at sunset on the beach at Fleetwood in Lancashire, England.*










Fleetwood Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rapeseed Sunset (Belgium)*










Rapeseed Sunset by Erroba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville , Cambodia

Crépuscule cambodgien (Cambodian sunset) by ericbeaume, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rice field, Cambodia

Rice Paddies A-Glow by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/71156...2A8-qNZbsA-rKTSrT-rKTRxZ-rtqmS1-rHGgg1-rtvzBP


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Penang, Malaysia

Robina Park by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Koppelpoort Amersfoort by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Behind the Scenes by ekarbig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

冰角的日出 by wrc213, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSCF4287 1 by bw_fotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Cristina, Lloret de Mar by sandra160173, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

a hidden trail... by Little Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sunset by Hachimaki123, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Seattle, United States*


Sunset in Seattle by Brendinni, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


she's leaving home by cherryspicks, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ring of Kerry, Ireland*


Mindfulness Time by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fiddown village, Kilkenny, Ireland*


Fiddown Sunset 2 by George O Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne, France*


Chateau de Beynac, Dordogne by David Tothill, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Looking towards Donegal, Ireland*


Sunset from Portstewart looking towards Donegal by Deirdre Gregg, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Malo, France*


Sunset, St. Malo, France by ^ Johnny, on Flickr


----------



## nathanarchival (Mar 3, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Étretat, Haute-Normandie region, France*


Sunset on the Arch by Matthieu Parmentier, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pointe de Trévignon, Brittany, France*


Nice weather in the evening by Christian Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gardens by the Bay East, Singapore.*










Lumiose City by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial District, San Francisco, California. USA*










San Francisco - TransAmerica - Pier 7 by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors Of Bromo || Tengger Massif Indonesia*










Colors Of Bromo || Tengger Massif Indonesia by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset At The Shell 
Mary's shell at sunset, Cleveleys beach, Lancashire, England.*










Sunset At The Shell by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta Skyline at Sunset, USA*










Atlanta Skyline at Sunset, HDR by Blancs-Manteaux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Garden, Singapore.*










ENTEI by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia and Ben Franklin, USA*










Philadelphia and Ben Franklin by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Louvre || Paris, France*










The Louvre || Paris by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset South Beach *

Sunset on the beach near the pleasure beach on the new south prom in Blackpool, Lancashire, England.










Sunset South Beach by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Come one come all by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Mountain Sunset by Mani & Ginji Nature, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

City in Pink by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Arc de Triomphe - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


La Conciergerie (Golden Hour) - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


January in Valencia by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Costa Rica*


Sunset over Pacific, Costa Rica by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Brooklyn Bridge at Sunset by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Westminster Sunset by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


View of my window in Corsica... by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Good Morning Valencia by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Untitled by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Statue of Liberty silhouette by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Balearic Islands, Spain*


IMG_3887 by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Westminster Sunset by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Sunset at the Eye by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Girl with Dolphin, Tower Bridge sunset by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Serengeti, Tanzania*


Dawn, Serengeti Hot Air Balloon by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


Las Vegas, Paris at night by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mpumalunga, South Africa*


Giraffe Walking at Sunset by Lea Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monument Valley, USA*


Monument Valley Sunrise by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kansas, USA*


Southwestern College by muttiah.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


San Francisco by muttiah.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


San Francisco by muttiah.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mekong River, Thailand/Laos*


Mekong sunrise Thailand by fon., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Slowly going down by Alessandro Di Cicco - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


When the sun says goodbye by Muwe7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jericoacoara - Brazil*


Golden Hour by PYC5PYC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carrao river - Venezuela*


Canaima At Dusk by stingrayintl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canaima Lagoon - Venezuela
*

Supernal place - Paradisíaco rincón by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucacas - Venezuela*


morrocoy by Mr.PMA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morrocoy park - Venezuela*


The Laguna at dusk by venezuela-adventure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadaques - Spain*


AL CAER LA TARDE by ✿OLAYA✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo Frio, RJ - Brazil*


Pôr do sol em Cabo Frio by raphaelsantos08, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaguan - Venezuela*


Esteros de Camaguán by IntiX77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Becedite, Aragon - Spain*


Atardecer lenticular en Beceite_2 by Bruno Durán, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kon-Tiki in sunset*









Photo: Carl Christian Raabe / Nordisk Film Distribusjon AS 

Source


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Seven Seas Lagoon at Sunset by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maine, USA*


Sunrise over Crescent Beach by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maryland, USA*


Golden Hour by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


Sun peaking over the horizon by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Fenced in by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Central Park by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Navy Pier - Chicago by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Insane sunset by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Delhi, India*


Rashtrapati Bhavan by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Sunset over the City by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong Sunset by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Desert Sunset by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Sunset over Hong Kong by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Brooklyn Bridge Park with Statue of Liberty in the background by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clementi Estates, Singapore.*










The Clementi Lightshow by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Bay Bridge, USA*










San Francisco Bay Bridge by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soft Surrender || New Zealand*










Soft Surrender || New Zealand by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at dawn at The Jetty at Coniston in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*










Coniston Jetty by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown San Antonio, TX. USA*










Untitled by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atacama - Chile*


Montaña by Chris Momberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Mexico - US*

Sunset Color Explosion - Santa Fe Ski Basin by dfikar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*



Atardecer en México by Antakistas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veracruz - Mexico*


TLACOTALPAN TOWN. by Viktor Manuel 990, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vidra - Spain*


Breve despedida by SantiMB.Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queretaro - Mexico*


Peña de Bernal by Shuck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanna - Yemen*


970405 Yemen 047 by JuanLuisPolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veracruz - Mexico*


Farolito que alumbras apenas... by DrCarlosAMG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cavadero Spain*



Puerta a otra dimensión... : ) Door to another dimension : ) by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mazatlan - Mexico*


Mágico by Marco Antonio Lizárraga (deja tu comentario), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Sunset in Venice by natureloving, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Shard, London, England*


London - Sunset behind the Shard by Rolandito., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Narvick, Norway*


Norway #10 by Elivagar ™, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Aukra, Norway*


#Sunset #Norway #Aukra by Christer Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


SUNSET GALORE by ~~~johnny~~~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice sunset. / Atardecer en Venecia. by Carlos Torija, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bremnes, Norway*


BREMNES by ~~~johnny~~~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


mOoDs by ~~~johnny~~~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Mauritius*


Sunset lagoon by thanks for your visits & comments..., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Mountain Sunset by mlhell, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Clearwater beach, Florida, US*


#sunset sun set #florida #usa united states by saldaraan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Julia Pfeiffer Burns State Park, California, US*


Sunset at McWay Falls by Zolashine, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lac d'Annecy, Haute-Savoie, France*


Annecy, vue depuis "Veyrier" - [EXPLORE] by cedric.chiodini, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chens-Sur-Leman, Rhone-Alpes, France*


erikharstrom-winter 2014-9259 by Erik Harström, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Col de la Forclaz, Savoie, France*


Coucher de soleil au Col de la Forclaz by Picturethescene, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*New Castle golf course, Washington, US*


No golf jokes please by marcusklotz2014, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Shavano, Colorado, US*


Fiery sunset over Mount Shavano by Matt Payne Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Downtown Seattle, Washington, US*


Golden Bird Dance by Surrealize, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Sunset by marcelraeuber, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port Stephens, New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset by stevoarnold, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blue Ridge Parkway, North Carolina, US*


Blue Ridge Parkway Autumn Sunset NC - Rapture by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Jamaica*


Jamaica - Sunset 2 by sadaiche (Peter Franc), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Minnesota, US*


Sunset over the Minnesota River Valley by Sue.Ann, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Haven, Michigan, US*


Just had a feeling the sunset was going to amaze tonight by rkramer62, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Agate beach, California, US*


Californian Sunset (Explored!) by Cat Burton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*


the port of spain harbor at dusk by notnA, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Gorgeous Sunset in Goa


Gorgeous Sunset in Goa by terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Airplane in front of New York's skyline


Airplane in Front of New York's Skyline by terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raffles Place, Singapore.*










Downtown Morning by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia Museum of Art, USA*










Philadelphia Museum of Art by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bella Vita || Atrani, Amalfi Coast, Italy*










La Bella Vita || Atrani, Amalfi Coast by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot after sunrise at Brotherswater in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*










Brotherswater, Cumbria by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Flatiron, NY. USA*










The Flatiron by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pandan Reservoir, Singapore.*










Skyarrow by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan - Sunset from Brooklyn heights, USA*










Manhattan - Sunset from Brooklyn heights by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall at sunset, Iceland*










Radiant Flow by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning at Ullswater in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*










Ullswater by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Antonio, Texas, USA*










It's been a while... by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gnesener (Aug 29, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Waterfall at sunset, Iceland*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boyshow, thank you...:applause: :cheers2:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bermuda*


image by bridgendboy2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cayman Island*


A Grand Cayman Sunset! by SF Brit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teixidelo., Galicia - Spain*


Magical sunset. (Sierra de la Capelada). by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antigua Island*


Dawn over Antigua by saxonfenken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires Province – Argentina*


Puesta de Sol en la Colina - Sunset at Hill by Sebapol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


Athens by panoskanderes1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco captured from marina. USA*










Golden gate bridge  by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight Fairy Tales - (Prague, Czech Republic)*










Twilight Fairy Tales - (Prague, Czech Republic) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The river Brathay at Elterwater, England*










Brathay Photographer by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa – Italy*


tramonto a Pisa - sundown at Pisa by leowincy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra – India*


AGRA, INDIA by ulambert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La maison de l'éclusier by Philippe Cabaret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


DSCF0356 by vrochas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


T E M P E S T by Hunter's Image Store, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Fuji – Japan*


Harvest moon by مجید املشی, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rolle1 by Aldo P.O.V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando, Florida – US*


Magic Kingdom - Beast's Castle Sunset by SpreadTheMagic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Magic Moment by 3dgor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kos - Greece*


magic sunset by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu waterfall – Brazil border *


Magic Iguassu by Piriya (Pete), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset in the Eden Valley by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Georgia, US

Color Wash at Dawn by Charles Opper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

California Dreamin' by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Sunset On The Algodones by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Empire States Building by Kiraz Sen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toluca – Mexico*


Cielo rojo by Joan Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Squamish Lilloet – Canada*


Last Days of Summer by Mateo Hos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon – Spain*


Sierra del Teleno - Puesta de sol by dnieper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farjestaden - Sweden
*

Kvällsdop i Kalmarsund by Asa Lundqvist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn - Estonia*


"Going in for landing" by olevikshaaland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnhemphoto/16367594733/in/explore-2015-03-31


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnhemphoto/16684903857/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Batu Bolong, Bali, Indonesia. by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

...Sunset Jetty... by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Tegal Wangi Sunset by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

愚人節 火燒夕陽 by 阿痛, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

... the light of Tanah Lot, Bali, Indonesia | Sunset by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

time to bunk down by eddie.sherwood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

Tree in the sky by philippealbrand, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saudi Arabia,









https://www.flickr.com/photos/71628...9HF-qXkkRC-rUcBJy-rUcz55-rUcwYm-qXwvrr-rBJdh9


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

Rancho Sunset 6 by Fishbourne Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna,west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sunset Over Langeby Sandefjord Norway*









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Antonio, Texas, USA*










Tesoro HQ @ Sunset by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Seletar Reservoir, Singapore.*










Subtle Light by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, California. USA*










Golden gate Bridge by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Song Of The Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










Song Of The Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in the last hour of light at Lytham Jetty in Lancashire, England*










Lytham Jetty by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Austin Sunrise , Austin, Texas, USA*










Austin Sunrise (Good Morning Austin pt.2) by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clementi Estates, Singapore.*










Clementi Town by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Bay Bridge from Berkeley Hills, USA*










San Francisco Bay Bridge from Berkeley Hills by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Along The North Wall - (Beijing, China)*










Along The North Wall - (Beijing, China) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lytham Jetty at Sunset.. Lytham in Lancashire, England. *










Lytham Jetty by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinchingbrooke - UK*


Hinchingbrooke sunset by Signefotar, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Göreme, Cappadocia, Turkey*


Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 932 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Korsvika, Norway*


Korsvika 28.05.2014 by Fredrik meling, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Trieste, Italy*


Trieste at sunset - Italy by Mau&Sa, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Great Salt Lake, Utah, United States*


Great Salt Lake by AbeWei阿笔, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Grand Canyon of Jhelum, Punjab, Pakistan*


Grand Canyon of Jhelum, Punjab, Pakistan by Ali's Photograpy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Golden hour Skyline view from Osthafen by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt - European Central Bank enlighted by sun rays by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Eiserner Steg 3.3.15 by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - sundown above Eiserner Steg 03.03.15 by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bruehl, Germany*


Swan Lake by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Untroubled by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


Glow by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


Blick in die Rheinebene von Handschuhsheim by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


Heidelberg Silhouette by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


Heidelberg Sunset by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgundy, France*


Rise of a new time by Simeon Trefoil, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bari, Italy*


Bari - Italy by vatnais944, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava - Slovakia by vatnais944, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Belgrade, Serbia*


Belgrade - Serbia by vatnais944, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


landscape by andy-on-line, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vlissingen, Netherlands*


Vlissingen sep2014-6 by johnbosch68, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Terneuzen, Netherlands*


Terneuzen okt2014 by johnbosch68, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Spain*


Salamanca by Jesus G M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrubio, Spain*


Atardecer en Monterrubio. by Jesus G M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Spain*


Amanecer en Salamanca by Jesus G M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rágama, Spain*


Crucero de Rágama by Jesus G M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Limerick, Ireland*


Untitled by rbc.fm, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


DSC02198.jpg by Global Gallivant, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


DSC01702.jpg by Global Gallivant, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ireland*


Early Morning by dtrsommer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Minnesota, USA*


Sunrise from the Boat Docks by Denzil D, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bagan, Myanmar*


Myanmar by gboissel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - snow winter roofs by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Area near Snoqualmie Falls, Washington state, US*


DSC_0536 by Mirwais Azami, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cannon beach, Oregon, US*


Cannon Beach, OR by Mirwais Azami, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Washington park, Washington state, US*


Mood For A Day by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Puget Sound, Washington, US*


Puget Sound Sunset by E. Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, IL, US*


Chicago city skyline: a sunset by jbarry5, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Disney resort, Florida, US*


Disney's Polynesian Resort Beach Sunset by SpreadTheMagic, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Whitechapel Sunset by louisberk.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hong Kong*


Busy City by alecsbains, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Columbia River Gorge, Oregon, US*


Forest Fire Sunset by brianstowell, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ballard Locks, Washington, US*


Ballard Locks by monkifoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Hood, Oregon, US*


Hood River Sunset by brianstowell, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Poulsbo Waterfront, Washington state, US*


Poulsbohemian Sunset by climbernate, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington, US*


Sunset in Seattle by Brendinni, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St Omer Bay, Marlborough Sounds, New Zealand*


St Omer Sunset by richjjones, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stony Brook Harbor, New York*


Last of summer by Jeff Anderson FFF, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Inle Lake, Myanmar (Burma)*


Picture of the Day #38 - Sunset Boatgirl by 克里斯多福 [Kristoffer], on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A cave at El Matador State beach, California, US*


Redemption by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Along Somona Coast in California, US*


Elemental by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kauai, Hawaii, US*


For the Faint of Heart by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles, California*


Hell in Flames by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Los Angeles Coast, California*


Smiling Over Spilled Milk (Los Angeles, CA) by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Hestmannen (The Horse Man) - Norway*









Photo: solveig.eriksen.
Source


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Skeppsholmen at sunset, Stockholm by Tommie Hansen, on Flickr

Skeppsholmen at sunset, Stockholm by Tommie Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fulton, Texas, USA*










First Sunrise EVER by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redhill Estates, Singapore.*










Urban Expanses by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


sunset by Mr. 888, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A cabin in Gaspésie, Canada*


Sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Portugal*


Sunset. by CarlaBrito, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hamada city, Shimane, Japan*


Summer sunset 夏の落日 by Masashi bon, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere between Norway and Denmark*


Vision of the Seas by David Cartagena, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjung Balau sunrise.*










Tanjung Balau sunrise. by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Gardens, Singapore.*










Oriental Melody by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Bridge - San Francisco, USA*










Bay Bridge - San Francisco by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Gold - (Sydney Opera House, Australia)*










Sydney Gold - (Sydney Opera House, Australia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lancashire, England*










Cyclist At Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Lagoon with beautiful sunset, Seri Alam,Johor. Malaysia*










Blue Lagoon with beautiful sunset by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*untouched part of rustic Singapore.*










A Silent Scream by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Bridge & San Francisco, California. USA*










Bay Bridge & San Francisco by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Future Is Now - (Dubai, UAE)*










The Future Is Now - (Dubai, UAE) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lytham, Lancashire, England*










Dog Walk At Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## driverbob (Apr 5, 2015)

Впечатляет!


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


Amanecer en Fundidora by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Senja, Northern Norway*









my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Italy*


Red sunset by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Tramonto a Nebida by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Magic hour @京都タワー by jonathan.leung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oia, Mykonos - Greece*


Amanhecer mágico em Oia, Mykonos - Magic sunrise at Oia, Mykonos! by mateuspabst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queensland – Australia *


Steers in the Mist ........ by John Finnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Reflection of sunset light in the MAGIC hour! It's the most lovely color in the world. by Yojo ,Cheung Terry, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Lubbock, Texas, USA*


Lubbock Downtown Sunset by Neshadha Perera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fisherman Boats. Singapore*










Fisherman Boats. by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinatown, Singapore.*










Rising City by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco -from San Mateo Hills, USA*










San Francisco -from San Mateo Hills by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Embrace - (Vernazza, Cinque Terre, Italy)*










Golden Embrace - (Vernazza, Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset At The Mill, Lancashire, England*










Sunset At The Mill by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjung Balau sunrise, Malaysia*










Tanjung Balau sunrise by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Pierce Reservoir, Singapore.*










Cerulean Serenity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annapolis Harbor, Annapolis, MD. USA*










Annapolis Harbor, Annapolis, MD by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Beauty Of Surrender - (Riomaggiore, Cinque Terre, Italy)*










The Beauty Of Surrender - (Riomaggiore, Cinque Terre, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot from the top of Wilko's car park in Blackpool, Lancashire, England.*










Blackpool Rooftops by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Red silhouette by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/milamai/17038932295/in/explore-2015-04-05


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

HongKong, China

Sunset at Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by William C. Y. Chu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dees-nr1-pics/17035592261/in/explore-2015-04-05


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*









*Sunset in Dubrovnik* by Alberto Romero on *flickr*


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands, Sicily - Italy*












by _*Andrea Grano*_


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mades village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Orlando, Florida, USA*


Orlando city skyline at Eola park by marco18678, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Blace, Croatia*


Sea and Sun by h.andras_xms, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Joshua Tree National Park, California*


Listen To the Trees by Northern Straits Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Arraiolos, Alentejo, Portugal*


Sunset, Walled Castle Town of Arraiolos, Alentejo, Portugal by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bell Tower at Ierapetra, Crete, Greece*


The Bell Tower at Ierapetra, Crete, Greece by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Battery Park Pier, Lower Manhattan, New York*


Battery Park Pier, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Anchorage, Alaska, US*


Alaska Anchorage Walking Pleasures by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A.J Jolly Park, Kentucky, US*

Campbell County Dreams by Bill Fultz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Harris State Beach, Oregon, US*


Sunset and Waves by Erik Pronske, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Godrevy Lighthouse, Cornwall, England*


Godrevy lighthouse. by Jannerviews, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Split Rock Lighthouse, Minnesota, US*


Split Rock Lighthouse by Kim.Kozlowski, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Groningen, Netherlands*


Pinksterfeest in Zoutkamp (2) by koos.dewit, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Groningen, Netherlands*


Sunset at Schildmeer, Groningen by koos.dewit, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brooklyn bridge, Lower Manhattan, New York*


Sunset Beams, Brooklyn Bridge, Freedom Tower, Lower Manhattan, New York City, New York, America by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stjórnarfoss, Iceland*


Stjórnarfoss by www.arnaudmaupetit.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Megyeri bridge, River Danube, Hungary*


Top of Megyeri bridge by h.andras_xms, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









Photo: johnnymyrenghenriksen
Source


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Oslo Fjord Norway*









Photo: © Rickard A. Eriksson
Source


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Lagoon, Malaysia*










Blue Lagoon by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Changi Boardwalk, Singapore.*










Coastal Tides by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lenticular Mountain Milky Way, Colorado, USA*










Lenticular Mountain Milky Way by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Discovering Ortahisar - (Cappadocia, Turkey)*










Discovering Ortahisar - (Cappadocia, Turkey) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackpool Winter Sunset, England*










Blackpool Winter Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjung Langsat, Malaysia*










The photographer was taking pictures of sunrise by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upper Seletar Reservoir, Singapore.*










Invisible Depths by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capturing Cupid's Milk, Colorado. USA*










Capturing Cupid's Milk by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient Stone And Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia)*










Ancient Stone And Sea - (Dubrovnik, Croatia) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackpool Borough, UK*










Blackpool At Last Light by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono lake – US*


South Tufa Sunrise by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crete Island – Greece*


Minoan Sunrise by guido camici, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Mary Lake – US*


Last Rays Over St Mary Lake by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, California – US*


Pigeon Point On Fire by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Erliao 二寮觀日亭 by Yojo ,Cheung Terry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset, Shildon, County Durham *EXPLORE* by Ian C Sanderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

reflection. by damcro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Tramonto a Torricella - Sunset at Torricella by Ola55, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Easter Sunset by silvia brisi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

_DSC9927-HDR explore 10april 2015 by nabilelsherif, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ingierstrand, Oslo Norway*









Photo: © Rickard A. Eriksson
lightscapes.no moods-of-oslo


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Montalbano Elicona, Sicily - Italy*













by _*Vincenzo Nicita*_


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Good Bye New York City by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Air Canada 767-300ER (C-FTCA) by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Airport Overview by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Sunset by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Sunset by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Sunset by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Epic Sun by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Corsair 747-400 (F-HSEA) by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salt Lake City, USA*


Ogden Temple April 2 2015-0582 by houstonryan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


The View by alittlegordie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*









Photo: Tha-eRk
Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjung Balau, Malaysia*










The Golden Light by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pioneer Estates, Singapore.*










Urban Dusk by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watkins, Colorado, USA*










Sunflowers Forever by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Heart Of Seoul - (South Korea)*










The Heart Of Seoul - (South Korea) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knott End-on-Sea, England (UK)*










Knott End Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Masai,Johor (Malaysia)*










Promising light by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghim Moh Estates, Buona Vista, Singapore.*










Homely Clusters by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shoshoni Peak Sunrise, Colorado, USA*










Shoshoni Peak Sunrise by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sergels Torg - (Stockholm, Sweden)*










Sergels Torg - (Stockholm, Sweden) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Brathay Sundown *

Shot near Sunset along the river Brathay near Elterwater in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.










River Brathay Sundown by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France


2012-05-01-48712.jpg by Carsten Saager, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

New York, NY, USA


DSC06208.JPG by Ann Althouse, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Foinix, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bagan, Myanmar*


Sunset by sladkij11, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Myanmar*


Sunset by sladkij11, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Rico*


Sunset in Puerto Rico by Marty Fries, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknow place*


IMG_5618 by Flyin' B photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas de Calais - France*


Lever de soleil by lmietton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boschheide - Germany*


The man with the dog.jpg by peter.spotka, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antofagasta, Chile*


Atardecer de Antofagasta🌅 by maylingsi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Sunset Over Lake Tohopekaliga by Marty Fries, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Twin Oaks Sunset by Marty Fries, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oder River - Germany*


An der Oder (By The River "Oder" Germany) by einarbeeking, on Flickrer


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Golden Sunset by Marty Fries, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oder River - Germany*


Oder by einarbeeking, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Sunset Over Mexico by Marty Fries, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*D'Orcia, Tuscany - Italy*


Belvedere by Alessio Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assisi - Italy*


Santa Maria degli Angeli - Assisi by FedeSabba , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Geneva - Switzerland *


Mystique Painter by BeNowMeHere, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


The Bronx is Burning by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamil Nadu - India*


Cast Off by 1/4th, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ormoc City - Philippines*


Scarlet Sky by engrjpleo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Saturday afternoon walk by Ineound, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kanchanaburi, Thailand*


Kanchanaburi, Thailand by krohpetch, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice beach, California*


Venice Beach, CA by Matt Hovland - Land of Hov, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Felgueiras Lighthouse, Portugal*


Felgueiras Lighthouse-Oporto,Portugal by paulosilva3, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto, Portugal - Sunset over the Ocean by kiya_pl, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iron Mosque Putrajaya, Malaysia*










Iron Mosque Putrajaya by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Split the Skies, Singapore*










Split the Skies by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seagull Sunset, Lake Coeur d'Alene near Post Falls, Idaho. USA*










Seagull Sunset by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Memories From The Edge Pt 1 - (Venice, Italy)*










Memories From The Edge Pt 1 - (Venice, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Criccieth, Wales*










Criccieth, Wales by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Menara Seri Wilayah, Putrajaya, MALAYSIA*










Menara Seri Wilayah, Putrajaya by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunlit Rocks, Singapore*










Sunlit Rocks by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warmest Part Of Winter, Colorado. USA*










Warmest Part Of Winter by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Heart of Lisbon - (HDR Portugal)*










The Heart of Lisbon - (HDR Portugal) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackpool At Golden Hour, England*










Blackpool At Golden Hour by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poonthura – India*


Sunset at Shanghumugham Beach by brb_clicks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaspésie, Canada.*


Sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence – Italy*


Sunset in Florence by BribbroPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosham – UK*


Sunset - Bosham by Donna Hampshire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trimontium - Bulgaria*


Sunset over Trimontium by Dru Dodd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany*


Landungsbrücken sunset III by PhotoArt Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz, California – US*


Sunset through Stacks by K-Szok-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuin – Belgium*


Sunset over Thuin hanging gardens by inQuadrato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enol Lake, Asturias – Spain*


Puesta de sol en El Lago Enol by Glendor Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stakna - India*


Stakna by the Indus by njain73, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Santa Monica, CA, USA


Santa Monica Pier by Geekstalt, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Rome, Italy


Sunset in Rome by nabilishes [on and off], on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Torry, Aberdeen, Scotland


Aberdeen Beach Sunset by .annajane, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan


Tokyo by tensaibuta, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

London, England


London's Tower Bridge at Sunset by Tom.Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Encore by @hipydeus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Bracing by Almost Neutral Density, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sunset Limited by Wackelaugen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Good Friday by Wackelaugen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

preparing for the cold night by Wackelaugen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

A New Dawn by Uillihans Dias, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Are Ewe Looking at me?. by DavidPugh639, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Sunset at Sagres Lighthouse, Sagres, Algarve, Portugal by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic


Royal Way | Prague, Czech Republic by NicoTrinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Holland

Dutch Windmill's by remoscarfophotography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya Mosque, Malaysia*










Putrajaya Mosque by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bishan Town, Singapore*










Bishan Town by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain Sunrise Dream, Colorado, USA*










Rocky Mountain Sunrise Dream by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serenity - (HDR Levanto, Italy)*










Serenity - (HDR Levanto, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking south along Blackpool Promenade and sea wall towards Central pier.. England*










Blackpool by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CBD Singapore*










CBD Singapore by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Urban Density by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aspen Canopy Light*

These images were taken from the Last Dollar Road near Telluride, Colorado. USA










Aspen Canopy Light by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Boat House (HDR - Levanto, Italy)*










The Boat House (HDR - Levanto, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Beach, Blackpool *

Shot on the beach looking towards Central pier in Blackpool, Lancashire, England.










Golden Beach, Blackpool by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viera wetlands, Florida – US*


Viera Wetlands Sunset by Bill Varney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava*


Burning Sunset by Miroslav Petrasko (hdrshooter.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berkeley Hills – US*


Autumn Sunset by Della Huff Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phewa lake, Phokara – Nepal*


Sunset over Phewa Lake by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch –New Zealand*


Heathcote Lights by robjdickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daytona Beach, Fa – US*


Morning Reflection by Spotlight Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux – France*


Pont de pierre (Bordeaux) by Lyndon (AussieDingo), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solna – Sweden*


Ulriksdals Slott in fall and sunset by Tommie Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago – Chile*


Pileta publica, Santiago de Chile 2 by Alejandro Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocca Calascio – Italy*


Medieval ruins (Rocca Calascio castle) by Mario Ottaviani Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Mrs Macquarie's Chair by Sharkbite-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Dawes Point Sunset by Man You All Focus


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Floating Down The Middle by Sharkbite-photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Botany Bay by twang2218


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by Orange Orb Photography


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Photodiary:Friday by Advansys


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Granite by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

The Pyramid by ekarbig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16960685519/in/explore-2015-04-14


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/circleyq/16519843654/in/explore-2015-04-14


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

The Dragon is back by Perez Alonso Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Very unique London skyline perspective [1600 x 1068] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Dusk in Dubai [1000 x 942] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong [1024x428] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seattle, USA*


Sunrise over Seattle - [2048 x 683] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Old and new, Frankfurt Germany [1286x854] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore - Marina Bay and the Singapore Strait at twilight [2650 x 1491] [OC] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wroclaw, Poland*


Wrocław, Poland [1600x1066] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cologne, Germany*


Sunset in Cologne, Germany [2048x1024] by Markus Landsmann by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai at night [2048x1448] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manama, Bahrain*


Manama, Bahrain [5603x2277] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Vilnius, Lithuania [1920x1279] by Deividas Stankūnas by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Rooftop View of Manhattan, New York. More of my Work on Instagram: @flashing.lights [5184 × 3456] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Fire in the Sky: "A crazy image taken during sunset from the top of the Eiffel Tower [France]," says photographer Harry Gibbons. [5919 x 3936] [OS] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*East Java, Indonesia*


Mount Bromo, East Java, Indonesia [2048x1525] by İlhan Eroglu by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*East Java, Indonesia*


Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, East Java, Indonesia | By Jon Harris [2048x1139] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tasmania, Australia*


Western Arthurs, Tasmania by Dylan Gehlken [1100 x 734] by heekzz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trollhatten, Norway*


This only happens twice a year for a few minutes. Trollhatten, Norway.[1280x720] [Harald Warholm] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


A ‘Ring of Fire’ solar eclipse is a rare phenomenon that occurs when the moon’s orbit is at its apogee by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Towers of Wreckoning, Singapore*










Towers of Wreckoning by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Dallas Creek trail south of Dallas Divide and Ridgway, Colorado. USA*










Exploring Dallas Creek by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Paseo De La Princesa - (HDR Old San Juan, Puerto Rico)*










Sunset at Paseo De La Princesa - (HDR Old San Juan, Puerto Rico) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antony Gormley's "another Place" on Crosby beach, Liverpool, England.*










Another Place by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Masai,Johor. Malaysia*










Blue Hour-Kuala Masai by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Industrial Glow (Singapore)*










Industrial Glow by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dead Horse Point State Park near Canyonlands and Moab, Utah. USA
*










Morning Light Over The Colorado by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belem Tower At Sunrise - (HDR Lisbon, Portugal)*










Belem Tower At Sunrise - (HDR Lisbon, Portugal) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Forth Rail Bridge, Scotland*










The Forth Rail Bridge by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Tanjung Balau, Malaysia*










Mr Zaidi - Tanjung Balau by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan – Colombia*


Atardecer 2 by José M. Arboleda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarapura – Myanmar*


1403 sunset ad Amarapura, Myanmar. by Delvecchio Dario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simpulung la Tusa – Romania*


driving into the sunset by Jos Mecklenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Cruz – Spain*


0m. -- 3.718metros by f.monteverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antalya – Turkey*


Antalya-Lara by serbetci06, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires province – Argentina*


Diarios de motocicleta by RockettsWorld.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Dublin al atardecer by Javier Prieto (ganso.org), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan – Colombia*


Atardecer by José M. Arboleda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago – Chile*


Santiago de Chile by Felipe Bustamante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia – Spain*


Atardecer en el Arco by Fran Ramos., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rp_ang/16968799528/in/explore-2015-04-15


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Pha That Luang at Dusk, Vientiane, Laos by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sunset at Waijarang Beach, Lembata Island by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sunrise at Jontona Beach, Lembata by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sunset at Semarang's Old Town by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sunset at Klayar Beach by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Java, Indonesia

Sunset at Ujung Gelam, Karimun Jawa, Central Java by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Sunset in Tanjung Tinggi, Belitung by syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Brooklyn Candy Land by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Independence Day by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Stix by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sentinel Sunset, Arizona, USA*










Sentinel Sunset by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As The Dawn Breaks - (HDR Queenstown, New Zealand)*










As The Dawn Breaks - (HDR Queenstown, New Zealand) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh Castle *

A shot of Edinburgh Castle, Scotland in Golden Hour.










Edinburgh Castle by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya Mosque sunrise, Malaysia*










Putrajaya Mosque sunrise by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Woodcutter's Lake, Singapore*










Woodcutter's Lake by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mesa Arch Sunrise, USA*










Mesa Arch Sunrise by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Point At Sunrise - (HDR New Zealand)*










Castle Point At Sunrise - (HDR New Zealand) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cumbria, England.*










Photographer's Viewpoint by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*










self potrait by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badajoz – Spain*


SPAIN by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan – Colombia*


[Atardecer 2 by José M. Arboleda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline - Sunset at Wolf Point, Available on Getty Images by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumaia – Spain*


COLORES DE ATARDECER by mamherrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Castle Park Silhouettes by parkerbernd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canyon, Arizona – US*


Nikon D810 Sunset Photos of North Rim Grand Canyon Arizona Overlook Grand Canyon Arizona! Dr. Elliot McGucken Fine Art Landscape & Nature Photography for Los Angeles Gallery Shows ! by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Landscapes & Godde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bena, California – US*


Sandcut Sunset by dmeg180, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Um Alnamel Island – Kuwait*


the sunset time by M. AL-LINGAWI «KWS», on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


Sunset by midistar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne – Australia*


dock sunset by mugley, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Chagrin River Park, Ohio, USA*


_CP_20150206_00 by greennite, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour Sunset by KL's Australian Images


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Navy Fleet Review by Advansys


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Navy Fleet Review by Advansys


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Navy Fleet Review by Advansys


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










A Pirate's Sunrise by Man You All Focus


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Tall Ship - Sydney by KL's Australian Images


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Sunset in Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Sea of fog by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Sunset over the fog by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Adieu 2012 by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Sunset over Utah by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kansas City, USA*


Kansas City Skyline - Red by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philippines*


Jigsaw by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philippines*


Dawn of the Dead by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Livingston, Guatemala*


Livingston, Guatemala by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Nicaragua*


Granada, Nicaragua by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


DSCF9592 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clementi Dawn, Singapore*










Clementi Dawn by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Irwin Sunset, Colorado. USA*










Lake Irwin Sunset by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Garita del Morro - (HDR Viejo (old) San Juan, Puerto Rico)*










La Garita del Morro - (HDR Viejo (old) San Juan, Puerto Rico) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derbyshire. England*










Views From Hollins Cross by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seri Alam,johor, Malaysia*










Teratak Seri Alam. by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Fullerton Gleam [Explored] by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain Valley Sunset Clouds, Oregon. USA*










Fountain Valley Sunset Clouds by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burj Al Arab Sunset From Jumeirah Beach - (HDR Dubai, UAE)*










Burj Al Arab Sunset From Jumeirah Beach - (HDR Dubai, UAE) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HMS Belfast London, UK*










HMS Belfast London by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*wave motion - tanjung balau, Malaysia*










wave motion - tanjung balau by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkton – Canada*


Sunrise Sublime 7352_13 by IanDMcGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Africa*


Serengeti Giraffe by overlandingafrica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wenthworth Falls – Australia*


National Pass 180 Panorama by Gary Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardane, West Virginia – US*


Active space of aggregation by biosynthesis24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardane, West Virginia – US*


Sunrise in Kearneysville by biosynthesis24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blackheath – Australia*


Sublime Sunset Mammatus Panorama by Gary Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serengeti – Tanzania*


Late afternoon in Serengeti by Rikko77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crimson Bliss by andrew katic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algodones sand dunes, California – US*


Sunset On The Algodones by WJMcIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linearity, Singapore*










Linearity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magical Light in the San Juans, Colorado, USA*










Magical Light in the San Juans by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berger Steg, Stuttgart. Germany*










Berger Steg by Tarcitaxx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Pier in Blackpool, England.*










North Pier, Blackpool by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise-Uniten Bangi, Malaysia*










Sunrise-Uniten Bangi by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kim Tian Rising, Singapore*










Kim Tian Rising by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stumpy's View of a San Juan Sunset, Colorado, USA*










Stumpy's View of a San Juan Sunset by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC Twilight: Jane's Carousel, Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan. USA*










NYC Twilight: Jane's Carousel, Brooklyn Bridge and Lower Manhattan by Photography by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveleys Promenade At Sunset in Lancashire, England.*










Cleveleys Promenade At Sunset by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ikaria – Greece*


sunset Ikaria by Karl Hauser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Skyline by Ray Ng Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Andre – France*


Flickr 123 by Le Lion 59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lux fiat by nicklucas2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen – Netherlands*


Stadsmarkering Wilgen - City Marker Willow Noorddijk by Reina Smallenbroek, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oakland, USA*


Port of Oakland III by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


Bay Area by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Rolling Cascadia II by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Verrazano Bridge by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Hagia Sophia Sunset II by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*


Sunset in Tierra del Fuego by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Rico*


Bajo Bahia by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City Sunset by sebastianvoigt.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


English Bay by sebastianvoigt.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Hazy like a Tokyo Summer by sebastianvoigt.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Burning Sky by sebastianvoigt.photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


God's lights BCN by bienve958, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Sunset BCN Airport 2 by bienve958, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Sunset BCN Airport by bienve958, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise In The Garden, Colorado. USA*










Sunrise In The Garden by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chelsea Mercantile Building, New York City, USA*










Chelsea Mercantile Building, New York City by Photography by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at sunset on the beach at Cleveleys, Lancashire England.*










Sunset At Mary's Shell. by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wetland Putrajaya, Malaysia*










nothing special here,just sweet reflection by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faber Risen, Singapore*










Faber Risen [Explored] by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dream Lake at Sunset, USA*










Mother Nature Can Be Such A Tease by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Sunset on the Brooklyn Bridge, NY. USA*










Winter Sunset on the Brooklyn Bridge by Photography by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Ridge, England*










The Great Ridge by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wetland Putrajaya, Malaysia*










Perkampungan Nelayan Kuala Masai,Johor. by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fidalgo Island – US*


Sunset Deception Pass by masterofmadness, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknow place*


Inwand the Harbor by AA <©>photography.tw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucerne – Switzerland*



Chapel Bridge by Dominique Schreckling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maui, HI – US*


Maui 107 by Nathan Strabala, MD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samatya – Turkey*


Samatya Seaside by One1stanbul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


2014_North_Shore_Pupukea_sunset-0953 by JOHN PHILPOTTS PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh – US*


~ by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornie – UK*


Eilean Donan Castle at Night by k3nw00d, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borneo – Malaysia*


silhouette of a friend by nelza jamal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winslow, Arizona – US*


Solar Eclipse Conference 2014 by MrBlackSun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Through the branches by cbrutel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1979997_10152293526210255_3680985964829095259_o by alanarossarri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca - Spain*


Ese momento... by tonialon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm Night Skyline by hpeniche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid atardecer by Bea Ankh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catherine Hill bay - Australia*


Puffs by pominoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Torre Belém by kiolosa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Lismore Lighthouse Sunrise by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Watching the Sun Set Over Loch Tarsan by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Towards Sunset over Black Mount by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Attica, Greece*


The Temple of Poseidon at Dusk, Cape Sounion, Greece by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


North Uist Sunset by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Liquid Sun by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Buachaille Etive Mor at Sunset by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Loch Etive by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Yachts at Sunset, Gourock by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Fire, Earth and Water by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Sunset Skye by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Bokeh on the Beach by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Sailor's Delight! by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Kaleidoscope of Evening Sunlight by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Slow Setting by Calvin Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Sunset Stroll by photofrenzy2000, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Mackinac Bridge by photographyacrossamerica, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


beautiful sunset/cloudy skies. by street5dm2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Jersey-New York*


New Jersey Sunset by Naturally Intense Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Indonesia
*

A Fulfilled Hope - Shadow on the Sky by Syafiqjay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


Beautiful Sunset Lake Wallpaper by Jiya Aggarwal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Beautiful coastal sunset wallpaper by Infoway LLC - Website Development Company, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterloo - UK*


A Painting in Pixels by Mark Holt Photography - 3 Million Views (Thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Beautiful Sunset with blue sky in Hong Kong by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North West - Botswana*


Most beautiful Sunset with giraffes I by Lumi3471, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Rainier - US*


The Road to a Beautiful Sunset by Don Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset from the air - Dominican Republic*


Sunset Jamaica at 36.000 feet. by M.Kort, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bíldudalur, Iceland*


Sunset Over Bíldudalur, Iceland by Eric Hines Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in northern Norway*


MOODs by ~~~johnny~~~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bremnes, Norway*


BREMNES by ~~~johnny~~~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Petite France, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Petite France by Liviou67, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vík í Mýrdal, Iceland*


Vík í Mýrdal Dusk {Explored January 21, 2014} by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mengening Beach, Bali, Indonesia*


Mengening Beach by Dyahniar Labenski, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Enjoying the sunset by Dyahniar Labenski, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Perak, Malaysia*


All That Remains by Farizun Amrod Saad, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Durdle Door, Dorset, England, UK*


The Best Sunset I Have Seen by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


GLOW by ~~~johnny~~~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jökulsarlon, Iceland*


BlueLens by Iceland Aurora Photo Tours, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Papuma beach, East Java, Indonesia*


People will forget what you said, people will forget what you did, but people will never forget how you made them feel -Maya Angelou by Dyahniar Labenski, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Sunset on Nyhavn by benjeev, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bora Bora, Tahiti*


sunset at Bora Bora Pearl Beach Resort & Spa, Tahiti by Wai Cheong Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gouraya port, Algeria*


Gouraya port by night (Algeria) by albatros11, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Sunset over Barcelona by harryrhysdavies, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Valdeón, Spain*


Sea Of Clouds Over Valdeón by Miguel Ramos Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Sunset over Barceloneta by Patberg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Windsor, Canada - Detroit, USA:

View from Belle Isle: Windsor, Ontario, Canada - Ambassador Bridge - Detroit, Michigan, U.S. (in that order) by Michigan Transplant, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Ludington lighthouse, USA:

Ludington Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr

Ludington Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Kitsilano Beach Park, Vancouver, BC. Canada:

Kitsilano Beach Park, Vancouver, BC. Canada by joe.dodaro, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Nature in Quebec province, Canada:

Spectacle pour lève-tôt 05:21:35 " Rétrospective " by Renald Bourque, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Protrusions, Singapore*










Protrusions by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A colorful sunset shows its last light over Great Sand Dunes National Park near Alamosa, Colorado. USA*










Great Sand Dunes Sunset by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stormwatch, Singapore*










Stormwatch by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An especially colorful sunset appears over Gravel Pond in Chatfield State Park in Littleton, Colorado. USA*










On Golden Pond by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serenity in Queens, New York. USA*










Summer Sunset, Rockaway Beach by Photography by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plover Scar Lighthouse *

A shot of Plover Scar Lighthouse off the coast of Cockerham at the estuary of the river Lune in Lancashire, England.

]









Plover Scar Lighthouse by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Location : *Putrajaya, Malaysia*










Empangan Putrajaya-KPKT-KPWKM by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*

The Rising [Explore #109] by Visual Poetry (Sami), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra – India*


The White Marble Mausoleum... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dal Lake – India*


Sunset at Dal Lake by johnshlau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graz – Austria*


Its getting darker and darker by photos by || Markus Jöbstl - www.joebstl.or.at, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri Island – Italy*


Tramonto su Capri by Luigi.Ercolino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


foro traiano verso il tramonto by imagina (www.giuseppemoscato.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almuñecar – Spain*


cae la tarde, Almuñecar by chejoma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casetta – Italy*


The lush grapevines under the Tuscan Sun by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galyateto – Hungary*


Mátra Mountains by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhode Island – US*


"Magical Watch Hill, RI Sunset" View from our deck..... by ZacharyTurner, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Victoria, Australia*


Tewlve apostles, Port campbell national park, Victoria by chabalmathias, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Victoria, Australia*_


Victoria by chabalmathias, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toh Guan View, singapore*










Toh Guan View by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bear Lake in Rocky Mountain National Park in Colorado. USA*










Glowing Clouds Over Glacier Gorge by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suset at Black Dog Marina, Vineyard Haven in Martha's Vineyard (USA)*










Peaceful Drama by Photography by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Cockerham in Lancashire, England.*










Plover Scar by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjung Langsat, Johor, Malaysia*










Fisherman and his boat by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Standard postcard shot of the skyline. Singapore*










Postcardy by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lakes outside of Denver, Colorado. USA*










Slanted View Of The World by Mike Berenson - Colorado Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*










Hurricane Irene 2011, New York by Photography by Carlos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset At Mary's Shell *

Shot during sunset on the beach at Cleveleys, Lancashire, England










Sunset At Mary's Shell by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bandar Baru Permas Jaya, Malaysia*










sunset di Senibong by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siculiana Marina, Sicily - Italy*













by Blueocean64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhode Island – US*


"Catching my Sailboat" by ZacharyTurner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Allepey, Kerala – India*


Golden Sunset by Vineet Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Imperial Beach, California – US*


What am I searching for? A light to shine again! by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koblenz – Germany*


Koblenz – most beautiful corner where Rhein and Mosel river meet by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cochem – Germany*


The Epic of Reichsburg in Cochem by B℮n, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loch Lomond, Scotland –UK*


Flaming sky by Scottish Lens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ingleby Cross, England – UK*


Sunset on Farmland by Graham Scarborough, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Vancouver Sunset by Brian Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Fisherman by Meriç Aktar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antioch – Turkey*


20140601-IMG_9663 son by Meriç Aktar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

High Tide by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hepburn View by Chris Lishman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Lake of Silence by apple.i.am, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuba

End of a day in Cayo Guillermo by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trinidad, Trinidad and Tobago 

CB005046 by minaphotosanu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vietnam

42-33955221 by mekong24h, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Sunset, Estremoz, Alentejo, Portugal by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location









https://www.flickr.com/photos/57003...nko-s328H1-s1faF4-s2YoQw-s2W7o7-s2T93f-s19gVR


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/50139...iX8-rpEucS-rpRPHn-sjno3L-s54AWo-smup2E-s5cj4k


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Final night in Indialantic, #2 - Mar 29, 2015 by Ed Yourdon, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caia D'hort - Spain*


"Y saber que todo en este mundo necesita su tiempo..." by Pez Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Otro mundo después del atardecer (Another world after sunset) by AlbertoCuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malargue, Mendoza - Argentina*


Montañas de un Mundo Perdido by fainmen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Faro contra faro... by dediosromero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador, Bahia - Brazil*


Olha quanta gente veio ver (Quarta sunset) by Dani Gama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andrés Tuxtla, Veracruz - Mexico*


San Andrés Tuxtla y un atardecer mágico by anwarvazquez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Solar, Wind, Oil by Prairie Dreams Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset silhouettes by Lancashire Lass ......   , on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/theo0...ojx-s7YWMY-s7YWPS-s6iw6M-snjfKC-7BCvnr-spwPyT


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Sunset at Calaguas Group of Islands by Mikko Umali, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Kiahuna Sunset by Redroom Studios, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Essence of Dusk by Fakrul J, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koh Rong Island, Cambodia

Untitled by T_Schildbach, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cabo San Lucas, Mexico*


Pharos by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Empyrean by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Blaze by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Beach Spirits by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Oxid August by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Affiliates Of The Archipelago by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Gilded Surf by El Justy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


Travesía Elipse Americana by Seba Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Oro by Isaac Michán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tasmania, Australia*


Valley Mist at Dawn, South-West National Park, Tasmania, Australia by mitchelljayreiff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Virginia, USA*


Trees Silhouetted at Sunset, Virginia by mitchelljayreiff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zhejiang, China*


Sunset Over West Lake, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China by mitchelljayreiff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martinique*


MARTINIQUE SUNSET by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martinique*


MARTINIQUE _ SEASCAPE by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martinique*


Salines beach, Martinique by ~~Steph~~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Misty Dawn by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Mumbai by Paul Biris Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silampur - India*


Sunset over the Bridge by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kulakash - India*


Let's Celebrate! [Explored] by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xizang - China*


Mt Kailash or Ti Se snow mt, overlooking the Lake Manasarovar or Mapham Yutso in sunset, Tibet by reurinkjan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murguma - India*


Celebrating The Invincible by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Kolkata in The Mist by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Noto, Sicily - Italy*

_The Cathedral of San Nicola at sunset_













by Blueocean64, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Homely Cluster, Singapore*










Homely Cluster by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empangan Timah Tasoh, Jalan Kg.Sahabat, Perlis, Bali (Indonesia)*










Selamat Pagi by mozakim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Rays Above Keswick, England*










Golden Rays Above Keswick by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taman Rekreasi Wetland Putrajaya, Malaysia*










Taman Rekreasi Wetland Putrajaya by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Phang Nga, Thailand*










Phang Nga by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zen Lake, Singapore*










Zen Lake by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Greig Street Footbridge, Inverness by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Late Day Sun Over the Dales by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


L.A. Sunset from Silver Lake by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Adrift in the Morning Sky by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


I Spy From the London Eye ... by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Salt 'n Sun by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coastline, Singapore*










Coastline by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kampung Guar Jentik, Perlis, Malaysia*










NEW BEGINNING by mozakim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Lancaster canal at Garstang in Lancashire, England.*










Garstang Reflections by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Power plant Putrajaya during sunset, Malaysia*










Power plant Putrajaya during sunset by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bhumibol Bridge, Thailand*










The Bridge by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aqua Regia, Singapore*










Aqua Regia by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Perlis, Perlis, Malaysia*










Al-Hussain Mosque by mozakim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveleys at sunset in Lancashire, England*










Sunset At Cleveleys by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*










Jiwa seorang kanak kecil - fisherman part 1 by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok Power, Thailand*










Bangkok Power by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade - Serbia*


Avalski toranj by Crazy lovers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*



Sunset Madness by upenn97, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Constance Lake - Germany*


sunset above lake constance by oBlueDragono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


le génie de la bastille sunset by apparencephotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - New Zealand*


Silhouettes at Sunset by Fernandez Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


HAYDARPASA SILHOUETTE by CMHRARSLN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denia - Spain*



Sunset on Costa Blanca Denia, Spain by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kurnell - Australia*


Morning flight by sambrownie65, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0630 by iBenster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liguria coast - Italy*



The paddler and the storm by Francesco Magoga Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

once upon a time by Alexander Lauterbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Hazy Sunset by chibitomu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

The Last Sunset of Winter by chibitomu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

So Far Away by chibitomu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Red Moment of Lake Kasumigaura by chibitomu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan by miyaben3264, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunset by Ahmedgalalmetwally, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nobut...v9x-s8abJ4-ruFoDz-srhFed-s9SeeQ-s9LADq-srb3NQ


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

_MG_2229.jpg by johnlincopy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Fuji City Sunset by tom.ye, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


*Dubrovnik November 2012* by CBrug on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Riomaggiore, Italy


**Riomaggiore* by Gian Paolo Chiesi on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17338051486/in/explore-2015-05-04


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Evening walk by Michael Wacker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

No way out - part II by Michael Wacker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset_03 by johnnyx_09, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset_01 by johnnyx_09, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset_06 by johnnyx_09, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

kenjie_08 by Joe Arian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Millennium Bridge, London by Wilhelm Chang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Untitled by digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/59242...D39-sruDRU-stM3U2-scdjAu-sc2DYC-rwDDEj-stF4YZ


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pernambuco, Brazil*


Sunset Praia do Cachorro - Fernando de Noronha Brazil by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pernambuco, Brazil*


Sunset - Forte Nossa Senhora dos Remédios by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunrise - Lagoa da Conceição by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Arroio do Silva - Sunset by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Arroio do Silva - Sunset by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puerto Montt, Chile*


Volcan Calbuco by Philip Oyarzo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Poppies in Arizona, Picacho Peak by Anthony Restar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Canyon Lake, AZ at sunset by Anthony Restar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Sunset at Lost Dutchman State Park, Apache Junction, AZ by Anthony Restar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC07264 by jeffreyng photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC06721 by jeffreyng photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


New Day New Age New West by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Space Needle Sunset in Seattle by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Vancouver's Valiant Vanguard by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Vancouver's Valiant Vanguard by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Space Needle Sunset in Seattle by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Vancouver's Valiant Vanguard by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Space Needle Sunset in Seattle by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Vancouver's Valiant Vanguard by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Vancouver's Valiant Vanguard by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Savouring Spring in San Francisco by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Savouring Spring in San Francisco by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


While Walking in Oaxaca by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Full Moon & Foggy Sydney Morning by robbiesydney


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Fast Ferry To Watson's Bay by Simon Burgess


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Autumn Begins by gerryhligon


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Irreplaceable Space by kurianjosephphotography


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown, Singapore*










Downtown by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Fire in the sky by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

sunset and sea shell II (Explore- thank you everyone) by shutterbug_uk2012, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Hay Bale at Sunset by Apollo Mars, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Sundown by blue5011b, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Reflections of sunset by jasbond007, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia

Last Evening with Ice, 6 by Axiraa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Sundown by melfoody, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Ponte Vasco da Gama by frick-cv, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florence, Italy

Florence Italy by zikrostag, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Ogna, Norway*


*Evening at Ogna* by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Heybrook bay, England*


*Heybrook Sunset* by  Mark George on* flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset on Lido Beach, Sarasota, Florida*


Sunset on Lido Beach, Sarasota, Florida by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset over Tulip Field by Pamela Sinisi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarulia - Bangladesh*



IMG_5765 - Festivity in Fishermen's Village by golam_siddiqui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

Gourmet Dining by TommyYeung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


The Lighthouse - Foz do Douro, Twilight by paulosilva3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duoyishu - China*


Hani Rice Terraces @ Duoyishu by smijh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mutikac - Greece*


It's always the sun by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma by Andrea Bufalini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Grizzly Peak - Berkeley viewpoint (Explored) by Ian P. Miller Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Germeno - Greece*


Sunset time by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenby, Wales - UK*


Tenby Sunset by Navarra Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*


mid-morning TV-Tower view by 李甘特 Li Gan Te, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Skagway, Alaska, US*


A cruise ship at sunset outside Skagway by chasemaxfield, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Oslofjord, Norway*


Oslofjord, Norway. (Explored at # 3) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wells, Maine, US*


(6/365) Wells, Maine Sunset by Chexjc, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake George, New York*


The Minne Ha Ha overlooks the sunset by Chexjc, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*


Florence Sunset by Ellen Yeates, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Black rock mountain state park, Georgia, US*


Above the clouds by The Suss-Man (Mike), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*English Harbor, Antigua*


English Harbour by Ray Palmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Schroon Lake, New York*


Schroon Lake Winter by TomWeiner, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Placid, New York*


lake placid 078 by Doug D., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


IMG_1182-Edit by Doug D., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Penang island, Malaysia*


Penang Sunset by Ed Kruger, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vancouver harbor, Canada*


The conflagration by peggyhr, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pikes Peak, Colorado, US*


Beautiful Sunset over Pikes Peak, from Colorado Springs, Colorado by JusDaFax, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Laguna beach, California, US*


Laguna Beach Sunset by Eddie Yerkish, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glenorchy, Otago, New Zealand*


Glenorchy, Gateway To Paradise by SoniaMphotography, on Flickr


----------



## emilsi (Apr 28, 2015)

OMG! This is totally amazing sunset photograph!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zapresic, Zagreb, Croatia*


lake Zajarki (30) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Medjugorje, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


"Where Heaven meets Earth." by LaPanteraRosa., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Array by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kg.Belukar Tengah, Beseri, Perlis Malaysia*










MENANTI REBAH by mozakim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A shot of Mary's Shell at Sunset on the beach at Cleveleys in Lancashire, England.*










Mary's Shell, Cleveleys. by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taman wetland putrajaya-sunset, Malaysia*










Taman wetland putrajaya-sunset by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thailand Sawanna*










Thailand Sawanna by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faber Rising, Singapore*










Faber Rising by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darul Quran JAKIM, Kuala Kubu Baru, Selangor, Malaysia*










Misty Morning | Darul Quran by mozakim, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lake District National park in Cumbria, England*










The Brathay by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Business Centre sunset*










Singapore Business Centre sunset by Faizal Jasri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lumpini Park View, Bangkok, Thailand*










Lumpini Park View by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon

Sunset on Crater Lake by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Cassis Sunset by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Old Pier [explored] by Nelza Jamal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Zenitude ... by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Feliz Quarta Sunset by dini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Untitled by Jorge Garcia da Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Fiery sunset by Marta Appiani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Schwabacher Landing by Mohammed Alomran by Eduardo Meza-Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Sunset One World Trade, New York City by Damian Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Red sky at sunset, Lincoln Memorial by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17382004776/in/photostream


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Namyangsan Station (남양산역)* in Yangsan, South Korea, but part of the Busan metro system.









by me


----------



## onthehudson (Apr 16, 2015)

as the sun was beginning to set - winter 2014 at Liberty State Park. The silhouette is of the Liberation Monument near the circle of flags

LSP sunset1 by randompix1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Three Brothers by CFellermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilia - Greece*


Sunset time by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Before the Commute; Florence, Italy by tfelds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Tome*


Sunset in São Tomè by GermanoMielePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


南濱公園日出舞台 Stage of Sunrise Nanbin park by Allen_2 ll YA_ ©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mambajao - Phillipines*


camiguin sunset by smijh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veenesluis - Netherlands*


sunrise over the misty train track (Explored) by HansHolt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC - US*


48/365 - U.S. Marine Corps War Memorial at Dawn by JoshBassett|PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corunna - Spain*


Martes de nubes by Uxío R (Fuera de onda), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul-sunrise - above the Sea of Marmara by PsJeremy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Sunset over Waikiki Beach by redmartin_71, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Night ahead by redmartin_71, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Sunrise over L.A. downtown by redmartin_71, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok skyline in the morning, Thailand*










Bangkok skyline in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Where is my water? by PixTuner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Nightfall by Mandlenkhosi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Harbor of Illuminations in Twilight, MM21 by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lumière du soir (Portu di Taverna / Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Le Gouerou by Bruno Vaillant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Traveling in Taiwan by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - sunset flares over skyline by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - sunset over Sachsenhausen by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Skyline April golden/blue hour from Osthafen by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - skyline sunset (view from Osthafen) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - colourful sunset over skyline (Osthafen view) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Golden hour Skyline view from Osthafen by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - sundown above Eiserner Steg 03.03.15 by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Sunset above Taunus (view from Goetheturm Sachsenhausen) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Sunset at river Main (yellow 1) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Tramonto a mare by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenia*


sunset with elephants / atardecer con elefantes by Adriano Carbone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bizkaia - Spain*


Sopelana at Sunset by arka 38, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key Biscayne - US*


sunset palm by Cristian Narvaez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarifa , Andalusia - Spain*


Breeze by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*San Sebastian - Spain*_


Atardecer en la Concha 01 by manuelcincuenta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


BCN Sunset by Juan Alberdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yangon - Myanmar *


The forest by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo - Norway*


Sunset on the Oslofjord by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas , Rio Grande do Sul - Brazil*


Refletindo by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Vista a Bocagrande by Jose Daniel Quintero Zapata, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*DC, USA*


Cherry Blossom by Davo Muttiah, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Una tarde en Tuxpan by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Atardecer, Laguna de Tuxpan. Iguala, Guerrero, México (Sin Photoshop) by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Mi Bandera, Agua, Aire, Tierra y Fuego by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Luz de Esperanza by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Atardecer. Ciudad de México. by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Los delfines y el muelle. by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Ocaso by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


El Sol y el velero by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


El barco by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Cayendo el Sol by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Palmeras. Ixtapa-Zihuatanejo, Guerrero, México. by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Sunsets and sunrise by barryjameswilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Whiskey island - US


Vernal Equinox @ Deception Pass.jpg by Greg Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotland - UK


Sunrise to Sunset by Uillihans Dias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Kinderdijk - Netherlans

Sunset Kinderdijk by Bram van Broekhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tortola – British Virgin island*


Sunrise - Tortola , British Virgin Islands by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boracay – Philippines *


Boracay, Philippines. Sunset at White beach by Anders Thorsell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batu Bolong – Indonesia*


LOW TIDE AT BATU BOLONG TEMPLE by I Nyoman Butur Suantara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port St John – South Africa*


Port St John's by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sugar beach – St Lucia*


Will form a cloud by Jonathan Percy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Sunrise over the Atlantic Ocean, Cocoa Beach, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alaska, USA*


Sunset over Earthquake Park, Anchorage Alaska, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montelimar, Nicaragua*


The sun setting on Montelimar Beach, Pacific Ocean, Nicaragua, Central America. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Skyline of Fort Lauderdale Beach, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leon, Nicaragua*


Amanecer Leon Nic. by Leafarhidalgo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Nicaragua*


Calle Real by Octavio José Lezcano Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nicaragua*


Nicaragua, Omotepe Island by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cusmapa, Nicaragua*


La Mano del Diablo, Cusmapa, Nicaragua by Douglas Cushnie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic CIty by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Sunrise over Cocoa Beach, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bluefields, Nicaragua*


Amanecer en Bluefields by João.Sem-Terra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montelimar, Nicaragua*


129 - Montelimar by Daniel Fajardo Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rivas, Nicaragua*


San Juan del Sur by Osiris Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Nicaragua*


Vía de saqueo by Heimlich_el_centroamericano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rivas, Nicaragua*


Atardecer en la Bahia by Osiris Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Diego, California, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Miami, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Bay Bridge Sunrise by alittlegordie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza – Egypt*


Pyramids of Giza, Egypt by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Hyde, England – UK*


60009 East Hyde 20-12-14 (V17814) by Tim Easter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amboseli national park – Kenya*


Last Light of the Day by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llangollen, Wales – UK*


Crow Castle, Castle Dinas, Llangollen, Wales by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dali, Yunnan – China*


Back again. by Thomas Gut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iqlit – Egypt*


Middle East Sunset, Iqlit, Egypt by David May, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simon’s Town – South Africa*


Safe Harbour by Mike Golby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ratisbon – Germany*


The Sun saying Goodnight to the Old Stone Bridge by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ovidiu – Romania*


eternal sunrise-BLACK SEA by RALUCA NECHIFOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varna – Bulgaria*


rising sun in Asparuhovo, Varna by syncho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Sunset at Lower Peirce Reservoir by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

mon arbre (1) by Jourdain Jerome, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Silent Sunset by Abdulrahman Islambouli, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

_C0A2064R Swiss Sunset, Jon Perry - Enlightenshade, 6-5-15 zal by Jon Perry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset road by Ed Rosack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sunset by Susanne Bebi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Autumn moonlight by olsonj, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

IMG_8204_雙溪河口 by kuochingjang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Sunset grandeur by Venugopala Rao Veerisetti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taipei, Taiwan

只是近黃昏 by Chungmeow, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Paseo junto al mar by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Atardecer by Felipe Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Persepolis, Shiraz – Iran*


Persepolis by Behzad No, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aqaba – Jordan*


Sunset in Aqaba by Fernando Calejo Pires, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Ocaso entre la Cortaderia... by Leo ☮, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra – India*


indianepal #12 (morning at Yamuna) by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahijan – Iran*


Dreamy Sunset by Mostafa Yekrangi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kronberg – Germany*


Today's sunrise over castle Kronberg by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jacksonville - US*


Burning Horizon (HDR) by Cary and Kacey Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Awihda Dam - Jordan*


Alwihda (Union) Dam - North of Jordan by Mo'een Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mainz – Germany*


Foggy by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


great sunset tizi ouzou (redjaouna) north africa 02 by B'EXp - Med Yahi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California, US

Death Valley by Phil Varney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florianapolis – Brazil*


Entardecer à beira-mar by Sandra Koche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ships, ships and ships again! by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Burj al Arab, Dubai by Elaine Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byron Bay - Australia*


Sunrise Byron Bay by pombat, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester - UK*


Glowing Gloucester - England by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Go straight by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London England by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarbert - UK*


Tarbert Harbour at Sunset, Mull of Kintyre by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syrmia - Serbia*


End of a summer day by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio De Janeiro*


O Fotografo - Piratininga e as Montanhas do Rio de Janeiro by .**rickipanema**., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Fellbach - Germany*_


Evening Fields by Uschi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fakarava - French Polynesia*


Bungalows on the Reef by Éole Wind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xian - China*


Xian wall sunset by Ray Wise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


View – Vista de Barcelona (Spain), HDR by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Gaze by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg - Russia*


Immeuble Singer, Nevski Prospekt, Saint Petersbourg by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulhouse , Alsace - France*


Mulhouse by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Sunset reflection on buildings by Onur Kurtic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pismo Beach, CA - US*



Silhouette Reflections at Sunset by Toms Nature Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daytona Beach - US*



International Speedway Sunset by Mike Zak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gisberg Ruins, Alsace - France*


Lever de soleil sur la ruine du Girsberg by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Skyline by Aubrey Rudnick


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Sunset by lewysr


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Harbour Sunset by Antonio Max


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset at Sydney by Raghavan Venugopal


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney by Williams Pinto


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Skyline by Nicholas


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Skyline by Nicholas


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sydney Olympic Park by gerryligon


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










Sunset Woolwich by Donald Gould


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by Ed Hurst


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by Ed Hurst


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

*Sydney*










untitled by Ed Hurst


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










The Dreaming by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marang, Terengganu, Malaysia*










The Morning Story by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Along The Canal *

Shot along Lancaster canal near Garstang in Lancashire, England.










Sunset Along The Canal by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*










taman rekreasi wetland putrajaya part III by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doi Inthanon, Thailand*










Doi Inthanon by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curvaceous, Singapore*










Curvaceous by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empangan Timah Tasoh, Perlis. Malaysia*










THE LAST LIGHT by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shoton the beach at Anchorsholme on the border of Blackpool and Cleveleys in Lancashire, England*










Another Day Over With by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Putrajaya, Malaysia*










taman rekreasi wetland putrajaya part II by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiangmai, Thailand*










Harvester by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

I stand tall by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Derelict by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Blue sea by Dani Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Friday Sunset by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

Wind River Range Sunset by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

The Big Finale by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Split Sunset by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Sunset Whimsey by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

元阳 - Yuan Yang by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Inukshuk by David Curry, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore sunset*










Firey Dawn [Explored] by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Kg.Sahabat, Timah Tasoh, Perlis, Malaysia*










DAMAI by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the beach at sunset at Cleveleys in Lancashire, England.*










Last Light, Cleveleys by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masjid Putra, Malaysia*










Masjid Putra by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strawberry field with the galaxy at Doi Angkhang, Thailand*










Strawberry field with the galaxy at Doi Angkhang by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Industrial Twilight, Singapore*










Industrial Twilight by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kg.Sahabat, Timah Tasoh, Malaysia*










Light Of Hope by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gateshead Millenium Bridge, Newcastle upon tyne, UK*










Gateshead Millenium Bridge by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur City, Malaysia*










KLCC-exercise safe heart by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krabi, Thailand*










Parking by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mykonos – Greece*


image by .George_Nikolopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bolivia*


Bolivia. by PABLO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting for the night by sedat yıldız, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collioure – France*


Sunset in Collioure by Iam Rebelone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


Yet another dusk by George Pantelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


DSC_9242_3_4 by George Pantelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Multi-Colour Marvel by GeeQueue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabah – Malaysia*


Sunset｜Sabah Malaysia by Tommy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary – Canada*


Downtown Calgary from Scotsman's Hill by Dave Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury – New Zealand*


Daybreak at Sumner by Fernandez Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Last Light by Q Sawalha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17641057108/in/explore-2015-05-18/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree National Park in California, US

Joshua Trees National Park . Explored by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Ecola State Park, Oregon by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salton Sea, California, US

Salton Sea CA sunset by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Davenport Shark Fin, US

Davenport Shark Fin Cove . Explored by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Joshua Tree NP on fire by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA

La Jolla Beach San Diego Sunset by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Big Sur Keyhole on fire by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce Canyon, Utah, US

Bryce Canyon Sunset Point sunrise by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Milky Way and sunset in Holland*










Dutch Milkyway by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Everyday is the same by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kampung Sahabat, Timah Tasoh, Perlis, Malaysia*










New Dawn by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Fleetwood Marina at freeport in Fleetwood, Lancashire, England.*










Fleetwood Marina by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kampung Perigi Acheh-Sunrise, Malaysia*










Kampung Perigi Acheh-Sunrise by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wat Phra Sri Sanphet, Thailand*










Wat Phra Sri Sanphet by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Apra Harbor, Guam, USA

Orote Sunset II by Jonathan Miske, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Da qui posso sentire il profumo del mare / From here I can smell the scent of the sea (Explore!!!) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

SUNSET 2015-05-17 by RogueMD, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

DSC_0522 by 佑東 林, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_0565 (1) by Harley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

image by kent123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

DSC07840.jpg by Stephen Leung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sun setting on Tweed River Mudflats by Stu Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Lake Michigan ... island sunset by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Sun Over Arran by Wee Malky, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

"Grand Haven Lighthouse by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Superior Cliffs at Sunset by Jeff Stephens, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, G**reece
*








my shot


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

"Lakeshore Riches" Grand Haven Lighthouse - Grand Haven , Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*masjid putrajaya sunset, Malaysia*










masjid putrajaya sunset by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krabi, Thailand.*










Entering to Pileh Lagoon by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Panama City, Panama*


Atardecer sobre El Cangrejo, Ciudad de Panamá by Thibault Houspic, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cartagena, Colombia*


Sunset on Cartagena bay (Colombia) by Thibault Houspic, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


The day ends ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Sunset river cruise on the river Seine ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago de Cuba*


Golden sunset ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Xiva, Uzbekistan*


Xiva/Usbekistan by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dead Sea, Jordan*


Dead Sea sunset swim ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jerash, Jordan*


Sunset time at Gerasa/Jerash - Jordan by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago de Cuba*


Enjoying the sunset at Castillo de San Pedro de la Roca/Kuba. by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Sunrise at the beach - what an impressive moment! ~ Explore by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Japanese World Trade Center by transient images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zambia

The Victoria Falls (Mosi-oa-Tunya) by tourism landscapes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Clocher du 36 Quai des Orfèvres & Tour Eiffel, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Windmills of Kinderdijk by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Purple Tulips, Orange Sunset by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bruges, Belgium

Sunset in Bruges by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Tahoe, US

Burn Bonsai Burn! by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Mr. Wizard by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

rhoose point by andy williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

surfer-at-sunset- by andy williams, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Glowing hills ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Sunset behind the hills ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koppelpoort Amersfoort, Netherlands*










Koppelpoort Amersfoort by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam’s sunset , Netherlands*










Hello Amsterdam! by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dutch Tornado (Netherlands)*










Dutch Tornado by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dreamy Dutch Sunrise (Netherlands)*










Dreamy Dutch Sunrise by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscany sunset, Italy*










Tuscany by Albert Dros, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore, Marina bay*










Glow of the City [Explored] by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kampung Semadong, Beseri Perlis. Malaysia*










A New Hope by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot Platform 3C bay platform at Preston Railway Station, England.*










Views From The Bay by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjung Balau, Malaysia*










good morning -tg.balau by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krabi, Thailand*










Alone near by the sea by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horsens – Denmark*


fishing in Horsens fjord by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Al Fathiya – UAE*


Sunset at Rubʿ al-Khali desert by Galyna Voronenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yozgat – Turkey*


The day is tired now.. by sedat yıldız, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Twilight Fishing! by Tony Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mill Creek, WV - US*


Mill Creek West Va. by Terrence Peck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ganges river - India*


Spiritual Awakening by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


L'anse des Blanc Sablons, au bout du monde. by Jerome Baradé Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bloomingdales, Illinois - US*


MALLARD LAKE FOREST PRESERVE, BLOOMINGDALE, IL by WDB PIXWORKX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tsarevo - Bulgaria*


Ahtopol, the sunrise by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


Reflet matinal by Nicolas LE DILHUIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse Fall, Washington State - US*


Entry 600! by Terence Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spokane river - US*


Spokane River Reflection by Craig Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Business Bay Dubai*










Business Bay Dubai by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Twilight Hong Kong*










Sunset Twilight Hong Kong by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion Rock Hong Kong*










Lion Rock Hong Kong by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Dubai *










Construction by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foggy Paris, France*










Foggy Paris by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay Singapore*










Gem [Explored] by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puchong Perdana, Selangor, Malaysia*










As Salam Mosque by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wastwater in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*










Wastwater At First Light by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantai TNB Pasir Gudang, Malaysia*










silent area by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krabi Sunset, Thailand*










Andaman sea by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Sunset Süleymaniye by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Half Dome Amidst the Heavenly Fires by Nietnagel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omaha, Nebraska - US*


A Bridge to Nowhere by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Late Summer in Old Masters' style ... by Arkadiusz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Pipe Masters 2014 by Mike Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*U Bein bridge-Myanmar*


popular sunset by Javier Peleteiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bushy Park - UK*


watching the birdie by Stephen Darlington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Australia by John Dalkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South France*


Mountain Sunset by Mani & Ginji Nature, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harssens - Netherlands* 


-18 degrees at sunrise by Derk /snoek2009, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*San Francisco, California, United States*


Bay shadow by Flaquemuf, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Marina, Dubai*










Red Marina by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lantau Peak, Hong kong*










Lantau Peak by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hiking at Sunset Peak, Hong Kong*










Hiking at Sunset Peak by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seoul, North Korea*










purple skies by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seoul at night, North Korea*










Seoul at night by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clementi Rising, Singapore*










Clementi Rising by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunlight *
on a beautiful day in Hong Kong.










Sunlight by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Clouded by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya Dam @ Dusk *
Putrajaya International Convention Centre, Putrajaya Malaysia










Putrajaya Dam @ Dusk by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brotherswater in the lake district national park in Cumbria, England.*










Brotherswater by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Danga Bay, Malaysia*










pantai lido sunset by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok Cityscape, Thailand*










Epic morning... by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vancouver 


Vancouver - Science World by beyondhue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinlochewe - UK*


Alien Worlds - Sgurr Dubh by Sven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens *


Acropolis by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia *


sunset, brasilia april 2006 by seier+seier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gross Morne National Park, Newfoundland Canada*


Long Exposure at Western Brook Pond by byronjyu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


South Manhattan @ Sunset by Geraldine Woods, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jouinieh - Lebanon*


Lebanon Jounieh Sunset by Lutfi Shedraway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha Phong - Vietnam*


Set Sail at Sunset by McKenzie Lloyd-Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw - Poland*


W. by DOMINIK MINKUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xian - China*


Xian City Wall sunset by Ray Wise, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Singapore Sunset by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Untitled by nic muller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

IMG_2443 by Harley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

SUNSET by Ani_pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Keri, Greece

Keri, Zakynthos Island, Greece. by David. Away for Two Weeks. No Internet., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dalllas, TX, US

0525 Crazy orange sunset and front of house with lamp by Brad Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Sunset behind the umbrellas by gblaxos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Walt Disney World by Iain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Setting Sun at Worm's Head by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Flaming Sunset, Tokyo Tower by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Swede*n:

Stockholm Maj Montelius nr 1 small1200sRGB by stefan sjogren, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madeira, Portugal*


Ponta do Sol by Don Amaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madeira, Portugal*


Ponta do Sol by Don Amaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madeira, Portugal*


End of another beautiful day by Don Amaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete, Greece*


Heraklio, Crete by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete, Greece*


My sunrise by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madeira, Portugal*


Ponta do Sol by Don Amaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madeira, Portugal*


Happy Valentine's Day by Don Amaro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete, Greece*


Sunset of May by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete, Greece*


Icarus by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete, Greece*


Vernal equinox by Charalambos Siminis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon Coast – US*


Golden Sunset on Haystack Rocks by Aike's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Daggry ved Lillebælt by Thomas Nørup, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Lakescape by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

This sunset was the last sunset my mother saw on this earth. What a darker world it will be without her soul here to help light the way. by Veronica_M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

yet another beautiful sunset by NFarmerWorld, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Sunset in Ubein Bridge by Hoang Thu Hien, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

S I S I M A N by Danny Briones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

F A I T H by Danny Briones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Q U A R R R Y by Danny Briones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Untitled by Rvs1966, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Southern California, US

Southern California Sunset by mmdurango, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









The peak by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The peak, Hong Kong*









The peak by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HK skyline at evening*









HK skyline at evening by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Korea*









incheon by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*jeonju, South Korea*









jeonju by Albert Dros, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Sparkle by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur Cityscape view from Jelatek Flat, Malaysia*









An Evening in Ampang by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moody Sunset Over Keswick, England*









Moody Sunset Over Keswick by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaysia*









16jun1989 by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Bangkok Swinging" Thailand*









"Bangkok Swinging" by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr[


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise Glow by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


IMG_2202 by Max Neusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taormina - Italy*


Dawn in Taormina by Californiagal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kochelsee – Germany*


Sonnenuntergang am Kochelsee by Bergpixel PhotographX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charente-Maritime.- France*


Moisson céréales 2013 by Matthias SENAND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany – Italy*


Tramonto su Faraglione by Alessio Camorani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hilton Head, South Beach Sunset by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Sunset 160515 by Eleyson de Oliveira Junior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


IMG_2204 by Max Neusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


IMG_4152 by Da Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

somewhere in Cambodia 

DSC_1468.jpg by ashley hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Sunset by Chicago Skyline, from Indiana Dunes by Jessica Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indiana, US

Indiana Dunes Sunset Over Lake Michigan by Jessica Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

It's quite pleasant to have a glance over these after a long day.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Purple, Orange, and Yellow Sunset Over One World Trade Center, New York, NY, 2015 by th.omas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Thunderstorm approaches New York City by Pat Arnow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krasnodar – Russia*


foggy sunrise by Maria Chernyaeva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


Sunset on the Vittorio square by Pietro Naccari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*triangle Germany / Luxembourg / France*


Foggy Rivers by Natalie Weiand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston – US*


Sun kissed by absolut_purvis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


032 by Tomoya Uchida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pamban Bridge – India*


Sunset from Pamban brdige. by Arvind Laxman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakville – Canada*


Going Fishing by Gavin Edmondstone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A night too remember, United Colours by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Vue de la Défense depuis le toit de l'Arc de Triomphe - Paris VIII / XVI / XVIIe arr. by Yhellowkowbouvsky!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

…Rapture... by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Rocky Sunset by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Alviso's Burn by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fremont, California, US

Ladies View  by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Bloody sky by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fremont, California, US

The Amazing Pole  by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Jose, California, US

Peanut Butter and Jelly by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

The Gathering by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saigon, Vietnam*


Saigon Skyline by do nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Belfast, UK*


Titanic Building, Belfast by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


New York-New York Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Belfast, UK*


River Lagan, Belfast by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Milwaukee, USA*


The Outdoor Movie Theater by Milwaukee Discovery World (EXPLORED) by Hien Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ha Long Bay, Vietnam*


Sunset at Ha Long Bay by Hien Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Milwaukee, USA*


Milwaukee Art Museum by Hien Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in USA*


DSC_3432 by Thomas Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Daytona Beach, USA*


Early Fishing by Hien Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Milwaukee, USA*


Milwaukee Discovery World by Hien Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


A80A5385 by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


A80A5361 by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Merida, Spain*


Puente de Lusitania by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Virginia, USA*


Spring First Sundog - Roanoke by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Amanecer by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Atardecer dorado by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Virginia, USA*


Fall Fire - Roanoke Sunset by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Puerto Banus by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Puesta de sol by CESAR VIELBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


puerto banus by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last Light At Blackpool *
Shot at Sunset along the sunny seaside resort of Blackpool in Lancashire, England.









Last Light At Blackpool by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masjid Besi during sunset, Malaysia*









Masjid Besi during sunset by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rama 8 bridge with sunset, Bangkok, Thailand*









Rama 8 bridge with sunset by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Crete, south coast, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


tree & sun by Hamz Bend, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


Harvest season by Hamz Bend, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


Orange sunset by Hamz Bend, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Relizane, Algeria*


winter's sunset by Hamz Bend, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


La petite maison dans la prairie by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine, Algeria*


Constantine Sunset 3 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine, Algeria*


Constantine Sunset by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine, Algeria*


L'Arbre à Palabres 2 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Tarf, Algeria*


El Kala 4 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine, Algeria*


Lumières de l'Aube by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine, Algeria*


Coucher de soleil sur Constantine by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tlemcen, Algeria*


Sunset by nomad heart, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


desert sunset by nomad heart, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Algiers, Algeria*


IMG_5966 by Maria Robson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Today's sunset by Mo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teesdale – UK*


The Force is Low with this One. by Stephen Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serra da Canastra, MG – Brazil*


Dawn in Serra da Canastra by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire – UK*


Staithes from Penny Nab 2 by Andrew Whitham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acitrezza – Italy*


Alba -Acitrezza by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Sun Moon lake – Taiwan*


Sunset in Sun Moon Lake by li ming hsiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Another View of Sunrise 29 Mar 2015- Lorong Halus Singapore by Kenneth's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bowland – UK*


Forest of Bowland by myca28, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Let's take the road into the sun. #explored by Kasinfoto @ Facebook, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Humber Bridge by Ian Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Ancient-Bagan City, Myanmar by RockDaniRoll Around The World, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koh Rong Island, Cambodia

Koh Rong Island, Cambodia by RockDaniRoll Around The World, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

PATH TO THE SUN by Slawek **A7**, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo's Dusk by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Port Beach, CA, US

Sunset - Newport Beach by Heri Ramampiaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Irvine City, California, US

Irvine Sunset by Heri Ramampiaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Edammerdijk by TeleView / Ruud van de Graaf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by 《孟 倫》, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm. Sweden*









Klarastrandsleden by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake Sunset, Sweden*









Salt Lake Sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset shades over Strandvägen, Sweden*









Sunset shades over Strandvägen by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lilla Essingen, Stockholm, Sweden*









Sunset at Lux Boat Club by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lilla Essingen, Stockholm, Sweden*









Everything is turning pink by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore West Coast*









Restraint by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Side view of Al-Hussain Mosque during sunset in Kuala Perlis, Perlis, Malaysia*









Al-Hussain Mosque by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackpool Sunset, England (UK)*









Blackpool Sunset by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Putrajaya, Malaysia*









BELLON by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"The Giant Dragon in Suphanburi Province" Thailand*









"The Giant Dragon in Suphanburi Province" by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaltén – Argentina*


mirador torre by roman korzh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Belo, SC – Brazil*


Porto Belo - SC by fistarol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


City Skyfire by Paul Shears, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vimperk – Czech Republic*


sunrise by Daniel Hakl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


Sunrise by Naina Mohamed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunkirk – France*


Impression by Lacsap Trahor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Figueira da Foz, Coimbra – Portugal*


Rio Mondego - Figueira da Foz by Vítor Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island*


You reflect what you are. by Prince Marsoom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mayo, Ireland*


Sunset at Nephin by Mike Kinsella, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mayo, Ireland*


Sunset hill by Mike Kinsella, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mayo, Ireland*


Moss at Ross sunrise by Mike Kinsella, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Alba Mangart by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Panorama by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


guarda-il-matajur-dal-nero by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Matajur, Italy*


Tramonto by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


NYC by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yokohama, Japan*


Yokohama Landmark Tower by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yokohama, Japan*


SkyGarden of Yokohama Landmark Tower by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo's Dusk by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Buddy by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


HKEYE by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Tsing Ma in red（赤の靑馬） by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong Gold Coast by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Haze day by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Young fisherman by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Tsing Ma sunset by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


China Hong Kong City by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Sunset in Ting Kau by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Three Boats by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


梅田 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


西の丸庭園 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lilla Essingen, Stockholm, Sweden*









Sunset reflection at the boat club by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essingeviken sunset, Sweden*









Essingeviken sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset view over Slussen, Stockholm, Sweden*









Sunset view over Slussen by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fredhäl, Stockholm, Sweden*









Blue Hour sunset in Fredhäll (Explore 27/03/2012) by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









Spring sunset with the busy city veins (Explore 13/03/2012) by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Flamboyance by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Jeram beach, Kuala Selangor, Selangor, Malaysia*









Jeram V1.1 by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackpool, Lancashire, England.*









Blackpool Sky.. by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*









2nd attempt by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Bangkok asleep by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## NunoMC (Oct 27, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Minimalism by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Río de Janeiro, Brasil by Hernán Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Potsdam – Germany*


Palaise Potsdam by Kevin Völz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Afterglow by Yang Chin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Michigan lake, WI – US*


Lake Michigan Sunrise by Victor Rueda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Above Mediterranean Sea*


Competition planes /flights sunrise sky clouds above Mediterranean sea by Krishna Moorthi Esakkymuthu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrhaven, Ottawa – Canada*


Jock River - Barrhaven, Ottawa by Rudy Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









A city between water and sky by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early spring touching the Stockholm sky, Sweden*









Early spring touching the Stockholm sky by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orange sky over Lundagatan, Stockholm, Sweden*









Orange sky over Lundagatan by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crane over Istanbul, Turkey*









Crane over Istanbul by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sky Palette over Marieberg, Stockholm, Sweden*









Sky Palette over Marieberg by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Soleil by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shah Alam Lake at sunset. Malaysia*









Shah Alam Lake at sunset. by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in Blackpool, Lancashire, England.*









Blackpool Golden Hour by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monorail bridge+masjid besi putrajaya, Malaysia*









monorail bridge+masjid besi putrajaya by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok morning mode. Thailand*









Bangkok morning mode. by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capixaba, Acre – Brazil*


IMG_6470-1-2 by Rodrigo Vieira Soares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Peine – Chile*


Las Torres 2 by Jiayuan Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador, Bahia – Brazil*


Largo do Pelourinho, Salvador by Jackson Rapkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bombinhas, SC – Brazil*


Bombinhas Luz e cor by Francisco C. Junkes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ilha da madeira – Brazil*


Ilha da Madeira - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by Erick Aniszewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fernando de Noronha – Brazil*


Rays by Marcelo Freire Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Labuan - Malaysia *



mammatus cloud sunset by A Moment To Remember, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plock - Poland*


Sunset over Vistula River by fernotte. Thank you very much. Poland April 2014 by Adam Smok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sequoia National park – US*


Beetle Rock Sunset #3 (Circle Flare), Sequoia National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Three rivers, CA – US*


Kaweah's Fury by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

urlando contro il cielo [explored] by Markus S. Hohenwarter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Firing Pebble beach by James Lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

tRAMOnto by Massimiliano Magro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

DSC08674 by Akiko Miyazaki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

today's sunset by Taras Tsyurka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Perth, Australia

City Lights 3 by nicola clegg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset , Langkawi by Basri Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

6/5 澄清湖夕陽 by chentgo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Chiều hạ. by Quyen Lam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Perth, Western Australia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/despi...rTJ-u9MDrU-tSz8DJ-tSzBW7-uarMjm-u87Y7N-uanZij


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


edt-35 by Photomontage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Athens*_


Acropolis by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antalya - Turkey*


Antalya sunset by Alexander Razumnyy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koblenz - Germany*


Koblenz – most beautiful corner where Rhein and Mosel river meet by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collingwood, Ontario - Canada *


Sunset Reflection by Jeff S. PhotoArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



Sunset over Grand Palais, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Jumeirah beach hotel sunset by SLO-D300, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot on the beach overlooking the Irish sea in the wonderful Lancashire seaside town of Cleveleys, England.*









Cleveleys by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









u need more orange? by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Good morning Bangkok, Thailand*









Good morning Bangkok by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Upper Bay, NY. USA*









Sunset over Upper Bay by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Manhattan, NY. USA*









Sunset over Manhattan (Explore 2011-07-16 ) by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Mal País, Costa Rica. *









Surfers Paradise by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another magical sunset in Mal País, Costa Rica.*









Sunset Beach Walk (Explore 2011/07/16) by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge, USA*









Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Here and Now by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at As Salam mosque, Puchong Perdana, Puchong Selangor, Malaysia*









As Salam Mosque by mozakim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lancashire seaside town of Cleveleys, England.*









pebbles by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









vertorama from flat jelatikkk by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok Cityscape, Thailand*









I just only had iPhone at that time. by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaikastro, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm Winter Panorama, Sweden*









Stockholm Winter Panorama by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandir Hindu Temple in Houston, USA*









Mandir Hindu Temple in Houston by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan spring sunset, NY. USA*









Manhattan spring sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Scales at sunset, USA*









Manhattan Scales at sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Cross Pier by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Leica S2-078 by JPau, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Panorama Hoang Cau Lake - 02-06-2015 by Le Quang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

DSC_9162 by 王 明源, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

愛河之心 by Austin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

坪洋夜色 @ 2015-06-08 by kuno mejina, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Silver Star Sunset by Brian Stowell / IG: @brianstowell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by GM Yong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset by GM Yong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Firestone by Chrystal Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

World on fire. by Rish Bhatia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Florida - Sunset on US192 Kissimmee by lukem Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset MRS by lukem Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Fire in the Sky 2 by lukem Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi – Italy*


Last Light by William Braik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Sunset Beach - 24.03.2015 by lukem Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biar – Spain*


(0164/14) Ultimas luces sobre Biar (Alicante) by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Key West, US

Key west Sunset by lukem Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


urban sunset_ by Leo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Maarten*


Rush Hour St. Maarten by Robert Whitefield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Amazing Rio - [Explore-61] (Dec/8/13) by Juan Carlos Ruiz San Millán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gyomro – Hungary*


IMG_6892_3_4_5_6_tonemapped Painterly3-1 by Norbert Tukora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Propriano, Corsica – France*


0244corse by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sainte Anne – Reunion Island*


Rainy Sunrise. Sainte-Anne, Reunion Island by Fabien TECHER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Foggy morning in Vancouver, HDR by Onur Kurtic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canarazzo – Italy*


Ticino Park sunset by Riccardo Ravelli, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the valley, Mexico*









Sunset over the valley by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm Winter Sunset, Sweden*









Stockholm Winter Sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empire State Building, NY. USA*









Empire State Building by David H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Time-Shifted Paris*









Time-Shifted Paris by David H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kids enjoy Ring Fountain in Boston at sunset. USA*









Rings Fountain by David H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Shout Out by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In the far away North: Sunrise at 10AM in Finnmark, Norway*









In the far away North: Sunrise at 10AM in Finnmark, Norway by Jack R. Johanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset At Cleveleys *
Shot on the beach at sunset in the seaside town of Cleveleys in Lancashire, England.









Sunset At Cleveleys by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sungai Tiram, Johor, Malaysia*









KONG kong sunset... by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok Cityscape sunset, Thailand*









Another epic clouds by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Let the sun on my shoulder shine – Vancouver Honda Celebration of Light 2014 by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Sunset from the roof of short house by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Walking on the beach - Cannon Beach , Oregon by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


The Bend - Page , Arizona .... Darwin Awards Moment by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Twin Rocks – Oregon – Part One by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Twin Rocks (lonely one ) - Oregon – Part Two by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Palouse Wet Sunset by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Cows did come home but we still had bit to go by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Rising colors by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Silesia, Poland*


The answer is blowin' in the wind by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


and so it goes... by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


lady's last light by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


wildfire sunrise by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


another gone by by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


plateau passing by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


state fair sunset by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


fortune, friday and a finish by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


eclipse sunset by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Good Morning Saint Mark - Buon giorno San Marco by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Coronado Bay Bridge by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Scripps Pier La Jolla California by mtetcher, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baja California Sur, Mexico*


Sunrise in Cabo San Lucas Mexico by mtetcher, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dublin, Ireland*


Sunset in Downtown Dublin by mtetcher, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Sunset Cliffs San Diego by mtetcher, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peten, Guatemala*


Sunset in Flores, Guatemala by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


Morning sun in Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


Mount Rundle and frozen Vermillion Lakes close to the town of Banff by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfoundland, Canada*


Pretty in Pink by Zach Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Sunset over Weld Boathouse and the Charles River by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Toronto skyline and boats by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetss, USA*


Skateboarding on the harborwalk during sunset in Boston by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Sunset over Toronto Skyline by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Kayak on Ontario Lake by Toronto's skyline during sunset by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Sunset on Boston's Skyline by Vincent Demers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfoundland, Canada*


sunsetting NL by alana r barnes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfoundland, Canada*


sunset 047 by alana r barnes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfoundland, Canada*


SUNSETS 006 by alana r barnes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfoundland, Canada*


SUNSETS 024 by alana r barnes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Balboa Park San Diego by mtetcher, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Sunset over Utah by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vaud, Switzerland*


Grandvaux colors by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vaud, Switzerland*


Winter sunset by Woody Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dante's View after Sundown , Nevada, USA*









Dante's View after Sundown (289) v1 by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last Supper Sunset at Goldwell Open Air Museum, USA*









Last Supper Sunset at Goldwell Open Air Museum (332) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Death Valley, USA*









Sunset in Death Valley (291) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vegas Strip, USA*









Sunrise (45) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ballona Creek Beach Panorama Sunrise.CA, USA*









Beach Panorama 1 by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Blue Dawn by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spot the Car Ferry in the pink morning up in Arctic Norway*









Spot the Car Ferry in the pink morning up in Arctic Norway by Jack R. Johanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rydalwater in the lake district, England*









Rydalwater Reeds by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sungai Tiram, Johor, Malaysia*









not kingkong...not hong kong,but kong kong by faizal jasri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Miss that sunrise by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guayaquil – Ecuador*


2008.02.22 Chimborazo desde Guayaquil 1024x768 by Gambarrotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arraial do Cabo, RJ – Brazil*


No áspero cálculo da paisagem: a tarde, o domingo, o verão./ In rough calculation of the landscape: the afternoon, Sunday, the summer. by ...Gil.Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vico Equense – Italy*


The Ghost of the Setting Sun by Domenico Marzaioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Requeixo, Aveiro – Portugal*


Pateira de Fermentelos by Emanuel Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madinat Al Samal – Qatar*


قلعة الزباره by www.rashid-alkubaisi.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California – US*


"december sunset" by bert dennison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Valdivia – Colombia*


Atardecer en el rio Cauca / Sunset on the Cauca River by Jorge J Restrepo A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senamiestis - Lithuania*


Evening glow by Lukas Jonaitis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maynooth – Ireland*


december bridge by Barry Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bartolomé de las Abiertas - Spain*


(0357) Calle La Cuesta by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## TobyWilliam (Jun 11, 2015)

Simply awesome sunset! Stunning photography dear Mo Rush!!


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montana, US

Peaceful Evening by Darlene Bushue, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunset in Katase Enoshima beach. by cate♪, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Clouds_ by JLindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago on Fire by Krzysztof Hanusiak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Codger's Fort Sunset by Calum Gladstone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Sunset over London by Daniel D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

LFT_7632 by TiCalvin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_0144 by Dee Hang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC00300-HDR by Javier Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

老鼠嶺夜色 @ 2015-06-11 by kuno mejina, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## TobyWilliam (Jun 11, 2015)

PinPeat said:


> Finland
> 
> WOW! looks unrealistic!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Requiescant In Lux Perpetua, Oregon, USA*









Requiescant In Lux Perpetua by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Magic Of Trillium Lake, Oregon*









The Magic Of Trillium by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First Light On Eagle Falls, USA*









First Light On Eagle Falls by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California Dreamin' USA*









California Dreamin' by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First Light On Fannette Island, USA*









First Light On Fannette Island by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bellagio fountain testing before sunrise. Las Vegas, USA*









LV Strip Morning (11) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Still Dawn by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arctic Norway*









As the sun rise in January at 10.20 AM in Arctic Norway by Jack R. Johanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fleetwood, Lancashire, England*









Sunrise At The Mount by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sawaddee Rock, Thailand*









Sawaddee Rock by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Inukshuk at Sunset by Onur Kurtic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Claerwen Valley, Wales – UK*


Craig Goch Dam, Rhayader Dams, Elan Valley, Wales by Joe Daniel Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Frisco Sunset - Fall 2012 by Murray Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


日落時分 by 旭, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tramonto by faillavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millwood, Wa – US*


Winter Sunset on the Spokane River by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wisconsin – US*


Good Morning by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Praire creek – US*


Sundown Prairie Creek by Mike Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thyra – Greece*


Greek Sunset by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ko Chang beach – Thailand*


Beautiful sunset on Ko Chang beach, Thailand by Sabrina Ordoñez Heidinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Hillside tree by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sunset by PixTuner, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Praia Das Macas, Lisbon, Portugal*


If you hold on to the past, how will you'embrace the present? by Rui Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Glenorchy, New Zealand*


Glowing Dead by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Mahinapua, South Island, New Zealand*


Sunset on Lake Mahinapua, South Island, New Zealand by Mike Beauchamp, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Ngauruhoe, New Zealand*


Mt Doom by Tom Hall, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Alaskan islands, US*


Sunset over Alaskan islands by Doug Carpenter, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hermit island, Maine, US*


Hermit Island Sunset by Ben Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newport Beach Sunset, CA. USA*









Reaching For The Clouds by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley, CA. USA*









And There Was Light by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset On The Algodones, USA*









Sunset On The Algodones by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pirate Tower And The Inferno, CA, USA*









The Pirate Tower And The Inferno by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Just Another Victoria Beach Sunset, CA. USA*









Just Another Victoria Beach Sunset by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Las Vegas before sunrise, Nevada, USA*









Feb TL1 (531) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Radiate by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Trondheimsfjorden, Norway*









The north bound coastal express MS Midnatsol - leaving the Trondheimsfjorden, Norway by Jack R. Johanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Skippool Creek along the banks of the river Wyre near Fleetwood, Lancashire, England.*









Sunrise Over Good Hope by Jason Connolly, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Pattaya, Thailand*









Sunset in Pattaya by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk - Ntherlands*



Spiraling by TenZNL.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Sunset by Leon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland West - Australia*


Sunset at Cape Nelson by Yury Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


San Salvatore by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grigioni, Switzerland*


Horizon by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


Tramonto by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


Lago Ceresio by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Cologne Triangle Tower at sunset by Andreas Bücker, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Florida, USA*


Florida Sunrise by Joe Ladendorf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Jolla Sunset, CA, USA*









La Jolla Sunset by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Pfeiffer Arch. CA, USA*









A Moment Of Reflection by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Hour At Pfeiffer Beach, CA, USA*









Golden Hour At Pfeiffer Beach by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise On The Merced River, CA, USA*









December Sunrise On The Merced River by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Beach, CA, USA*









Blue And Gold by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California Time Lapse Ballona Creek , USA*









California Time Lapse Ballona Creek (456) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Low-Key Morning, Singapore*









Low-Key Morning by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Farm in the January afternoon, Ski, Norway*









Farm in the January afternoon, Ski, Norway by Jack R. Johanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First light, West Yorkshire, England (UK)*









First light, West Yorkshire by Simon Higginbottom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Pattaya area, Thailand*









Sunset in Pattaya area by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sliuane - Serbia*



Sunset by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasiopi - Greece*


Sunset by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sithonia - Greece*


Sunset by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perce, Quebec - Canada*

Sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


Nottingham Sunset by Ben Rawson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

La Rosa de los vientos by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

BRIGHTON SUNSET by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Macedonia

The road to Galichnik by ✓ Елена Пејчинова, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Red Pearl by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Latvia

Rīga kā pa-saule by Zigurds Zakis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

My First Time #6 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

My world view by yomillsie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pakistan

Faisal Mosque just before sunset by mushtaqjams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

The Great Belt Bridge by Lindkold Webdesign, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere in Cambodia

Sunset by Ratha Ung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tramonto by faillavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Night scene of Taipei台北之夜 by ching100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Etna - Italy*


Mount Etna by Toby Charlton-Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aketx Island - Spain*



San Juan de Gaztelugatxe II by Carlos Olmedillas. 500 followers!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bora Bora - French Polynesia* 


Sunset in Bora Bora by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Nieves Peak - Spain*


Atardecer y mar de nubes, desde El Mirador del Pico de Las Nieves en Gran Canaria by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

15-06-06-21-53-21_8863.jpg by Pontus Wahlstedt, on Flickr

15-06-06-21-51-52_8855.jpg by Pontus Wahlstedt, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


tras la imagen! by El Emanem, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_9615 by Diego Eduardo Olguin Santos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono Lake Sunrise, CA, USA*









Mono Lake Sunrise by William McIntosh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Caesars, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*









Sunset at the Caesars (210) by toxictabasco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eastern Glory, Singapore*









Eastern Glory by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset onboard MS Color Fantasy in Kattegat, Denmark*









Sunset onboard MS Color Fantasy in Kattegat, Denmark by Jack R. Johanson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning mist, West Yorkshire, UK*









Morning mist, West Yorkshire by Simon Higginbottom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thailand*









Die alone by Prachanart Viriyaraks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto au coucher du soleil 1 by Pascal POGGI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mascarat-Toix - Spain*


(213) Mar Mediterráneo (1 de 2) (EXPLORE) by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holiday, Fl - US*


Gulf of Mexico by Mark Turnau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


五指山之晨 by ching100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barro - Asturias*


Barro (Asturias, Spain) - Church of Los Dolores and cemetery of Barro by Juan Carlos Ruiz San Millán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls*


Iguazu Falls by rtyokoi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Su Ao Port - Taiwan*



Su Ao Port. TAIWAN.蘇澳港日出 by ching100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Guggenheim multicolor. by Maria Micaela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


九份山城 by ching100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC3048 by Marco Carotenuto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Sunset on the shores of the North Sea (Netherlands) by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Fietsend over de Meinerswijkse peilerdam by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Walls of China by Bruce Hood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Ireland 2015 by KIDKUTSMEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast – Australia*


Sweet Sensations by Matto AKA Maddogmat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algorta – Spain*


Ocaso en el Abra by Carlos Olmedillas. 500 followers!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kusadasi – Turkey*


Leaving Kusadasi by blue remembered hills/barbara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Afurada – Portugal*


Pôr do Sol by Emanuel Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Westminster - Canada*



Bridges of New Westminster by Janusz Leszczynski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breaux Bridge, La – US*


Swamp Star by Ben Pierce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rays Pouring From The Sky (IMG_9292) by Schristia, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

View from Gedimino Pilis @ Sunset, Vilnius, Lithuania by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*

Albada by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Vesprada (atardecer) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Catalonia, Spain*_


Pescadors by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Comença al dia (empieza el dia) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Vesprada al Fangar (atardecer en el Fangar) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Caçador de sol by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan Yilan County*









彩色海岸 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Superior, Minnosota, USA*









Waited In The Darkness by Karen Hunnicutt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*台灣 Taiwan 宜蘭縣 Yilan County*









那一年,我們一起去拍照! by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Tetons, Wyoming, USA*









Your Mountain Is Waiting by Karen Hunnicutt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei City, Taiwan*









暮色 Sunset scenery by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise North Shore, MN, USA*









Just You, The World And The Sunrise by Karen Hunnicutt, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

- dmca


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Lake Washington Sunset_2931 by Don Thoreby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Better Light by Patrick Teglia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Fort Washington Sunset on the Potomac by Fr. Shawn Tunink, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Monday Sunset by sxnoel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Untitled by Teddizzle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Lonely Highway by Trey Perry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Sunset over Falls by Casey Morris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

June Sunset at Caddo Lake 3 by Rob Greebon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


Buonasera Riomaggiore by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Faro, Portugal*


19900501-d90-mei-004 by Jan Willem Broekema, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevsehir, Turkey*


Uchisar at sunset by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curacao*


Sailing home..... by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curacao*


The last rays of light by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


T(h)ree in a row by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Isla de la Juventud, Cuba*


First rays of light by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Sunrise at Haleakala summit Hawaii by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Sunset on beach near Kailua-Kona by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Sunset on Maui by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*


Sunset between trees by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miscanthus, Taiwan*









芒草花 Miscanthus (1) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kern Valley, CA. USA*









With a Thankful Heart! by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Purple Hat Sunset in Corona Del Mar, CA. USA*









Purple Hat Sunset in Corona Del Mar, CA by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









2013水金九芒花季 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern, Switzerland*









Luzern 耶穌會教堂 (Jesuitenkirche) by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Some Coastal Magic- Sunrise at Huntington Beach...true California! USA*









Some Coastal Magic- Sunrise at Huntington Beach...true California! by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich Limmat Switzerland*









Zurich Limmat Switzerland by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Henshaw, California, USA*









Paradise..... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taïwan*









彩繪北海岸 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Mugu State Beach, Malibu, CA. USA*









Point Mugu State Beach, Malibu, CA... made a splash on me last weekend!!  by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Fiat lux by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


"Garda" che tramonto !! by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Tramonto.... lineare by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nord-Trøndelag, Norway*


(quasi) .... Sole di mezzanotte by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Rosso di sera..... by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nord-Trøndelag, Norway*


Tramonto sui fiordi by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nordland, Norway*


Rosso di sera...... by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nord-Trøndelag, Norway*


Navigare nell'oro by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hordaland, Norway*


Bergen..... comincia il viaggio by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Ad...ORO questa luce by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Un pallido sole invernale by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Tramonto Veneziano 04 by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Sunset de Milan parte 2 by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Kerlouan golden sunset by Erwan Le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree National Park, California, US

Happy Summer Solstice by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moidrey - France*


Le moulin de Moidrey La porte du soleil by Tonino De Rubeis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guajira – Colombia*


_W4B9131.jpg by Tristan Quevilly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


sunsetgreenwich by Jule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St John - Antigua & Barbuda*



RED SKY....sunset time by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdynia - Poland*


...może kiedyś...ale nie dziś by Anna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the airrrrrrr by AndyZap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


COSTA DEL JURASICO Y LOS ASTURCONES by ALEJANDRO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanque Verde, Arizona - US*


3 Silhouettes by Greg McCown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Qurum Bay - Oman*


Qurum Bay by Abdalla Al Qasmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Bragg, Ca - US*


Fort Bragg Sunset by Ru Tover, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cologne, Germany*


Radiant Sunset by Mr.Pixel, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Plakias, Crete, Greece


Sunset at Plakias, Crete by Ernac, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Florence, Italy


Sunset over Florence at Piazza Michelangelo by Jiuguang Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore Marina Bay by hendro hailana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Ra by Víctor de Lara, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sunset dream by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Reflected Thunderhead by Steven Bulman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

End of a summer day by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pianicce (Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Midsummer_night_(7-photo HDR) by JLindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida

Florida sunset HDR style by Daniel Incandela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida

Fire in the Sky by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida

Caspersen Beach by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Sunset - 6/10/2015 by ep_jhu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Sunset over the Lincoln Memorial by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Karlshamn, Sweden


Glowing Skies by Ludwig Sörmlind, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Rotterdam, Netherlands


Spectrum ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Forsyth, United States


Browns Bridge sunset by Sussman Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Rome, Italy


Sunset in Rome by Nabil z.a., on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Sentosa, Singapore


Sunset Along The Sentosa Boardwalk by Jeffrey Tan, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Florence, Italy


Ponte Vecchio Sunset - Florence, Italy by Justin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Cornwall, UK


JUN_1524 (12) by Roy Curtis, Cornwall, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Klaipeda, Lithuania


il bar sopra il mare by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Seine-Maritime, France


Coucher sur Mers-les-bains by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

New York, US


New York Harbor Sunset, 06.23.15 by gigi_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zion National Park, Utah, United States*









Zion National Park, Utah, United States by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Sands National Monument, New Mexico, USA*









White Sands National Monument, New Mexico, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









玉山杜鵑--合歡山 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whimsical and Dreamy Southern California Sunset in Victoria Beach, USA*









{EXPLORED #312} Whimsical and Dreamy Southern California Sunset in Victoria Beach by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley National Park, California, United States*









Death Valley National Park, California, United States by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Half Dome, Yosemite National Park, California, USA*









Half Dome, Yosemite National Park, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise-Taipei, Taiwan*









大湖公園Sunrise--台北市.內湖 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orange County, California. USA*









A lucky break! (best viewed large) by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tate Route 198, California, USA *
From Moro Rock, Sequoia National Park.









State Route 198, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Salamanca. Puesta de sol. Sunset 1 by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Hasta mañana, ¡Oh ! gran rey sol. Until tomorrow, Oh! great king sun by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*

El Rompido. Huelva by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Usambara Mountain - Tanzania*


African Sunset by Nina Malina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rural Khomas - Namibia*


African sunset by Moritz Mellberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amboseli - Kenya*


Sunset Kenya, Amboseli by Variegated Vibes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masai Mara - Kenya*


African Sunset by Ben Marples, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clevedon - UK*


Last night's delight-Clevedon Pier, Somerset. Flickr Rank, #1 year 2014 - group DM's Lair by Photography by Julia Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*izola*


African Sunset by henry-67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chobe River - Botswana *


African Sunset by Kris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bekopaka - Madagascar*


From by IamNotUnique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Howick - South Africa*



Howick Falls HDR by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Rita, Arizona - US*


Santa Rita Mountains Christmas Night by SearchNet Media, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

'Under Pink Light' - Cape Flattery, Washington by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Marathon Runners Day Off - Parksville, Vancouver Island by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Radiant Sunset by x-ray tech, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohio, US

Burr Oak Sunset by kyle sebestyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Port Charlotte Sunset by kyle sebestyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

SPRING TENSION by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Another great Sunday by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Drift by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

Capitol Peak by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Holy KoW by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Verrazano Bridge by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Hagia Sophia Sunset by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan sunset*









大屯風雲 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balboa Island, Southern California, USA*









Let your imagination sail away~ Balboa Island, Southern California by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Smog and sun, Pacific Ocean, California, USA*









Smog, Pacific Ocean, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acacia Hill - Renai canton, le comté de Nantou, Taiwan*









合歡山--仁愛鄉.南投縣 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset on the quieter side of Balboa Island, California, USA*









Nikon D800-Idyllic sunset on the quieter side of Balboa Island, California by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mesquite Sand Dunes, Death Valley National Park, California, USA*









Mesquite Sand Dunes, Death Valley National Park, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Badwater, Death Valley National Park, California, USA*









Badwater, Death Valley National Park, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









大屯風雲 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*British Columbia - Canada*


2013 12 Dec 16 Mixed Bag 03a by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California landscape, USA*









My Anza Borrego photojournalistic tour...22 plus previous 4 posted by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nant Peris - UK*


Crib Goch Sunset by Adam Bird, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Badwater, Death Valley National Park, California, USA*









Badwater, Death Valley National Park, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Tetons National Park, Wyoming - US*


Power of Beauty ~ Grand Tetons ~ Photo ~ Nikon D800 ~ Mountains by Dan Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glentworth - UK*


Sunset 10th March 2014 by Paul Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Montanhas, Praia, Por do Sol & Piratininga - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Licolnshire - UK*


Power of Light by Lee Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


Lighthouse from a Golden Era by Darvin Atkeson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grat Plains, Colorado - US*


Long Road to Town, Colorado by Jim Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weld, Colorado - US*


Light Leak by Michael Menefee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai - UAE*


Powering above... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Carlos, CA - US*


skyfire | san carlos, ca by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Between Switzerland and Italy*


Sunset over Lake Lugano by Jonatan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*


Sunset in Tierra del Fuego by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atacama, Chile*


Sunset in the Atacama IV by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sucre, Bolivia*


Sunset Sucre by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Bolivia*


Suneset in the Swamp by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









芒花--日落--大屯山 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anza Borrego Desert, CA. USA*









My Anza Borrego photojournalistic tour...22 plus previous 4 posted by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from the North Rim, Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona, USA*









View from the North Rim, Grand Canyon National Park, Arizona, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









外木山 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA. USA*









1 of (11) Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green River Overlook, Canyonlands National Park, Utah, USA*









Green River Overlook, Canyonlands National Park, Utah, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado, USA*









Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*








外木山--巴拿馬籍貨輪瑞興號 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA. USA*









2 of (11) Uprooted @ Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier Point, Yosemite National Park, California, USA*









Glacier Point, Yosemite National Park, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh - Morocco*


Magical Morocco by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nanya- Taiwan*


重裝搖滾 Heavy Mental ~Sunrise of Nanya fishing village~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toucheng – Taiwan*


陪我看日出 Stay with me ~ DAWN @ Wai'ao, Toucheng Township 頭城，外澳 ~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


حی علی الفلاح ...... (Explored on July 01st, 2015) by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth – Australia*


Como Fire Sky by Callum Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


夕燒 by 賜 天, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barbados Island*


Barbados Beach by Ronald Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barbados Island* 


Follow my Footstep to the Sunset. Barbados by Berit Watkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh - Morocco*


Morocco by Peter Orr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kingston – Jamaica*


Blues City / Kingston Town Jamaica by koolandgang, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


Volcán Lonquimay by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Otro atardecer en la Isla de Pascua by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Araucania, Chile*_


Atardecer en Conguillío by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


Nocturna del Lonquimay by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Amanecer en Rapa Nui by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Atardecer en el Ahu Tahay by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Amanece en Tongariki by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Amanece desde el Rano Kau by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


DSC02749.jpg by Damien de Labarrière, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


DSC05704.jpg by Damien de Labarrière, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caribbean Sea*


Caribbean sunset by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago landscape by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atacama, Chile*


San Pedro de Atacama by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Paris by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Pea Beach. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Mirador Hanga Roa. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Easter Island, Chile*


Ahu Ko Te Riku, Tahai. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caribbean Sea*


El fin del día by Felipe Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Final de dia no restaurante Porto Canoas. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan Sunset*









蕃子澳 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moon rising over Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA. USA*









3 of (11) Moon rising over Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Canyon National Park, California, USA*









Kings Canyon National Park, California, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









鼻頭暁日--燈塔 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA. USA*









4 of (11) Reflecting beneath the blue and the pink @ Second Beach, La Push, Olympic National Park, WA by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rorbuer, Reine, Lofoten Islands, Arctic Norway*









Rorbuer, Reine, Lofoten Islands, Arctic Norway by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The White Mountain National Forest, New Hampshire, USA*









The White Mountain National Forest, New Hampshire, USA by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Candlestick Shuangyu - Jinshan New Taipei City, Taiwan*









燭台雙嶼--金山.新北市 1 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camps Bay, in Cape Town, South Africa*









Blown over.... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Trundle on Saint Roche's Hill, in the South Downs, Sussex, England, UK*









View from Trundle on Saint Roche's Hill, in the South Downs, Sussex, England, UK by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rovinj, Croatia*









*Sonnenuntergang in Rovinj* by Dominik Schraudolf on *flickr*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Sunset over Gamla Stan by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Por do Sol no Alto da Rua XV de Novembro - Curitiba - Paraná, Brazil*









Por do Sol no Alto da Rua XV de Novembro - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









看日出--北海岸.台灣 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dreaming of Cape Town, South Africa!*









Dreaming of Cape Town, South Africa!!!... home of warm breezy nights and sweeping sunsets!!  by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight sun, Lofoten Islands, Norway*









Midnight sun, Lofoten Islands, Norway by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curitiba, Paraná. Brazil*









Ciclista na BR-277 by Eduardo PA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









奇岩怪石--野柳 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enjoying the sunrise in Cancun, Mexico*









Enjoying the sunrise in Cancun, Mexico by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Black Mountains, Wales, UK*









The Black Mountains, Wales, UK by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango - Guatemala*


Hasselblad 500C - C - FujiProvia400 - Guatemala Hike X by Gustaf Emanuelsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atitlan - Guatemala*


Lake Atitlan Sunrise by Oliver Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Costa Rica Sunset Road telephone poles by Chris Willis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Blas Island - Panama*


San Blas Island, Panama by Alexander Schimmeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quepos - Costa Rica*


Costa Rica, January 2014 by Jimmy M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan del Sur - Nicaragua*


San Juan del Sur, Nicaragua. by Cale McMillen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Bocca Grande by Seamus Murray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tikal - Guatemala*


Tikal Guatemala by Ivan Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitney, Tx - US*


052013-Whitney, Texas - 022 by J u n g a, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The low road by Mandlenkhosi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sunset In The Port. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Stone, Ice & Fire. Twin Peaks Wilderness, Wasatch Front. by Chris Busey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset through a Garden Gate by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

when the sun goes down by Michael Blatnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

En rouge et noir by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

black hole sun by Alper Orus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sunset in Chaldon, Surrey by Alex Chillisquared, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_1579 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

sunset Vikten beach - norway by Carsten Frenzl, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Arde by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Quema del arroz by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Extremadura, Spain*


Atardece en las Villuercas by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Atardecer en el astillero by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


atardecer montellano_DSC4461 by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Reflejos Plaza España by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


atardecer cosecha arroz humos 8094_DSC8094 by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Entre brumas by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Lago Diego Puerta by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Globos y amanecer by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Krabi, Thailand*


Puesta de sol en Pranang by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Atardecer en el Ayeyarwadi by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Atardecer en Bagan by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Amanecer en Bagan by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Atardecer en U Bein by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Puesta de sol en Mandalay by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shan, Myanmar*


Atardecer en el lago Inle by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peten, Guatemala*


Atardecer en Flores by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solola, Guatemala*


Pescando al atardecer en Atitlán by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Calpe by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aragon, Spain*


Puesta de sol en los Monegros - Sunset in Monegros by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Cielo sobre Orito - Sky over Orito by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Atardecer en Petrel - Sunset in Petrel by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Amanecer by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curitiba - Paraná, Brazil*









Fim de tarde Parque São Lourenço - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









永安夕色 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liquid Gold Sunset at One Thousand Steps Beach in Laguna California, USA*









Liquid Gold Sunset at One Thousand Steps Beach in Laguna California by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hardknott Roman Fort (Mediobogdvm), Cumbria, UK*









Hardknott Roman Fort (Mediobogdvm), Cumbria, UK by weesam2010, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kisiizi Hills, Rukungiri District, Uganda*









The Kisiizi Hills, Rukungiri District, Uganda by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zion National Park- Sunsets, USA*









Zion National Park- Sunsets that take your breath away...more to come by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque São Lourenço - Curitiba - Paraná, Brazil*









Fim de tarde Parque São Lourenço - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan sunset*









無題---挖仔尾 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Majestic "Kelso Dunes" CA. USA*









{EXPLORE Jun 23rd, 2012 #385} Majestic "Kelso Dunes" by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kisiizi Hills, Rukungiri District, Uganda*









The Kisiizi Hills, Rukungiri District, Uganda by weesam2010, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


nothing to say... by pureassionhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balaton Lake - Hungary*


The finish line by hunblende, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merewether - Australia*


DSC07771 by David Chesterfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panska Sakala - Czech Republic*


Sunset at Panská skála by paulPavlos12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


_MG_2264 by nicolas casana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuxin - China*


Fuxin Level crossing by Ian Silvester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


You and me by Andrés Nieto Porras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barmera - Australia*



Twilight Lake Dancers by Bjorn Baklien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sun Moon Lake - Taiwan*


日月潭 朝霧碼頭 / Chaowu Wharf, Sun Moon Lake, Taiwan by 陳鴻生-朦朧看世界, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_3580_1_2_tonemapped by Roland Pelland, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Campagne HDR by thomas3667, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Notre Dame - Filé by thomas3667, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

2012-09_Ile_Maurice (329) lightroom by thomas3667, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

All the time in the world by Rob Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sunset Poppies by Sharon Dow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Sunset tonight at the newly opened Cabot Cliffs by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

rainy sunset on the Inverness Boardwalk by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

far side of the Monster by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Sunset at Belle Côte by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

on the way to the Lighthouse at sunset by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete,Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Curitiba - Paraná, Brazil*









Fim de tarde Parque São Lourenço - Curitiba - Paraná by Eduardo PA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









大屯山 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Rewarding Desert Sunsrt from on top of Kelso Sand dunes, Mojave National Preserve, CA. USA*









A Rewarding Desert Sunsrt from on top of Kelso Sand dunes, Mojave National Preserve by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Tataocheng, Taiwan*









重返大稻埕 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glory hour... from on top of Kelso Dunes, Mojave, CA, USA*









Glory hour... from on top of Kelso Dunes, Mojave by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Desert lines, wind and sand. CA, USA*









Looking back... Desert lines, wind and sand... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*By light breathe, Taiwan*









逐光踏浪 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Julia Pfieffer Burns State Park, CA. USA*









Overcast Sunset viewpoint of MyWay Falls- Julia Pfieffer Burns State Park by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei Tamsui, Taiwan*









寧靜小碼頭--台北.淡水河 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Endless views looking North- Julia Pfieffer Burns State Park, California. USA*









Endless views looking North- Julia Pfieffer Burns State Park by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macae, RJ - Brazil*


Macaé-Fim de Tarde by Gladstone Moraes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Slowcomotion by Marcus Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhada Clay Forest *


扎達土林 Zhada Clay Forest by Raymond Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pieksämäki, Finland*


Pyijy by Joonas Kähärä, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sunset over Brooklyn Bridge and Manhattan, seen from Empire Fulton Ferry state park in Brooklyn, New York by Bertrand P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC3066 by Stuart Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


U ruderu d'un anticu ponte (Castagniccia / C☺rsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy*


Fiery eye peering Vernazza by Andrea Gallino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India*


Red Fort Delhi by Ramesh SA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blumenau - Brazil*


Forsaken by Diego Mondini, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti - Finland*


After sunset. Lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti - Finland. Lake Vesijärvi*


Sunset on the lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti - Finland. Lake Vesijärvi*


Sunset on the lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti - Finland. Lake Vesijärvi*


Sunset... Lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

All 4 - my shots.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz - Venezuela*


Atardecer desde el Muelle de Punta la Cruz by Jonathan Vera Caripe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juan Griego - Venezuela*


Atardecer en Juan Griego Enero 2015 by Efrén Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecheria - Venezuela*


Almost gone by Jorge Esclasans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Yaque, Nva Esparta - Venezuela*



Asi terminó el sabado by grecia arias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soewhere in Taiwan*


DSC2799 by Teddy Wei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


Gold by Tim Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Floresta - Brazil*


Untitled by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Greece*


Σαντορίνη / Santorini - Caldera sunset by luca bardazzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


JE1C9065-2 breidavik midnight sun Iceland by Tom DiMatteo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Sunset in Siena! by Antonio Cinotti, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Campania, Italy*


West coast Italy: Sunset and an approaching thunderstorm. Ascea, Cilento Nat. Park, South Italy by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Golden horizon and burning sky ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Sunrise at the beach - what an impressive moment! ~ Explore by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Corsica, France*


Sunset at sea ... by Katharina, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Rainbow and sunset by Phirun Sam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bắc Sơn, Lạng Sơn, Vietnam*

Không có tiêu đề by Phu Loc Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Nocturna by Javier Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_A Coruña - Spain_


Puesta de sol by Javier Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Amanece en el puerto de A Coruña by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


2015 07 July 03 Smokey Eng Bay Sunset 01a 5s hh DSC_5120-2_1-2_2-2_3-2_4-2_tonemapped by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tacoma, Wa - US


Bald-Eagle-Landing-Titlow-Art by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa ´15 by Matthias Menschick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Targoviste - Romania*


Curtea Domneasca Targoviste, Romania by Ileana Calotescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nervion Ria - Spain*



canal de de la ria del nervión by Txetxu Gonzalez Berrio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Gimignano - Italy*


San Gimignano by Vasilis Tsikkinis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bright Summit Sunrise - Huangshan, China*









光明頂日出--黃山 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A stormy day @ Julia Pfieffer Burns State Park, USA*









A stormy day @ Julia Pfieffer Burns State Park by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Taiwan countyside--山上人家*









Sunrise at Taiwan countyside--山上人家 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Borrego Wells, California, USA*









New Years' weekend in the Desert by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stream - outside Kiyama, Taiwan*









暖流--外木山 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierra Nevada, Yosemite, CA. USA*









(12) Jawbone Canyon Road.... the wrong way ;-) by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sun moon lake, taiwan*









蓄勢待發--sun moon lake by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the lagoon "La Isla" Cancun Mexixo*









Sunset over the lagoon "La Isla" Cancun Mexixo by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









日落西山--待出航 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sedona Sunset, Arizona. USA*









Sedona Sunset from a little hike we took just behind our Hotel by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Stone Fisherman's Wharf. Taiwan*









東石漁人碼頭 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Marina Del Rey, Venice Beach, CA, USA*









Sunrise in Marina Del Rey, Venice Beach by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tao Heung - Sanyi Township, Miaoli County RICE, Taiwan*









稻香--苗栗縣.三義鄉 RICE by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View towards Venice Beach -Sunrise over LA, USA*









View towards Venice Beach -Sunrise over LA by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acacia night exposure, Taiwan*









合歡夜曝 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A gorgeous day in South Laguna- Victoria Beach, CA. USA*









{EXPLORE Jan 12th 2012 #453} A gorgeous day in South Laguna- Victoria Beach by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









合歡暮色 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Full "Moonlit" waves in Victoria Beach Laguna Beach; CA. USA*









Full "Moonlit" waves in Victoria Beach Laguna Beach by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China*









暖陽 by 愚夫.chan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night view from Victoria Beach Laguna, USA*









Night view from Victoria Beach Laguna by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


日月潭蔣中正碼頭 by 寶特瓶1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Cofano – Italy*


Silenzio/Silence by Giacomo Costagli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


chapel by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid Cathedral by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore Strait pretty in pastels by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toncontin Airport – Honduras*


Atardecer en Honduras. by Fotomax.Honduras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muzambinho – Brazil*


Entardecer by Marcelo De Podestá, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lamington Nat. Park – Australia*


Lamington National Park by _lennyk_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pushkar – India*


The Heads of Camels by Michael Bleyzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reculver – UK*


Reculver 3-1 by Jon Mercer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place


Sunset by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Lake Illawarra by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset in Sanremo, Italy by Oleg Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tramonto in montagna # 6# Explore 15/7/2015 by Pasquale Di Marzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

the Summer Sky Sunset by Purity Standard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

sunset by Shoichi Asaoka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_3669 by scott lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2014-12-06 20-05_04 RED HOT by Jozef Rutkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_4530 by 黃 敬文, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sunset of Osaki West Gate City by Yasunobu Ikeda, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece
*








my shot


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, Lake Vesijärvi*


After sunset. Lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Williams, Arizona, USA*









{EXPLORE Dec 27th 2011 #493} A good day's work... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Polihale State Beach, Kauai Hawaii*









Paradise....come closer.... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polihale State Beach, Kauai Hawaii*









Lovestruck....hearts in the Sand... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel Highway, Switzerland*









Basel Highway by Buletti Pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Gruas by Eric Garcia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii, USA*









The only thing left behind...footprints.... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colourful sunset, Valencia, Spain*









Colourful sunset by Anto Camacho, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mana, Hawaii, USA*









End of a good day.... ;-) by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









IMG_96131 by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kauai, Hawaii, USA*









Footprints along Golden shores.... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon Territory - Canada*


The Land that God Forgot by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kluane Lake - Canada*


The Many Colours of Kluane by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon River - Canada*


Red Dawn by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York city*


Harlem light by Denn Ice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisonge - Italy*


Gabbiano al Tramonto by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


North Pennines view by Michael Grolys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isanuma - Japan*


The Flames of Sunset by Mirai Takahashi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longmont, Co - US*


Heaven's Boundaries by Noel Fleming, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orange County, Ca - US*


a bird's life by Matthew Fredrickson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chora - Greece*


0346 The Final Glow by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

El pescador by Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Above the Skyline by Mostafa Hamad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Towering Tufa by Zachary Gertsch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

MAGICAL NIGHT.. by carolynthepilot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

sunset from the veranda by carolynthepilot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice, France

Sunset in Nice, France by David Fernandes - Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset by Elizabeth McClay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

719A2644 by Kenny Chun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Sunset by Nicolas Wauters | Tokyo Trip, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Star Of Destiny by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

hanoi in sunset by viet nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola Sunset*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola Sunset*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romania*









IMG_95551 by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canyon at Sunse, Arizona, USA*









So many details in the rocks.... by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening Sunlight in Apuseni Mountains, Romania*









Evening Sunlight in Apuseni Mountains by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Rim of the Grand Canyon, AZ. USA*









To watch a sunset over the Grand Canyon is to realize our insignificance in this world....— at South Rim of the Grand Canyon, AZ. by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romania*









IMG_72251 by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Targu Mures, Romania*









Sunset over my Hometown, Targu Mures by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand views at the Grand Canyon, USA*









Grand views at the Grand Canyon by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romania*









Rain is coming by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Watching the sun melt by Dan O'Cker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nara - Japan*


Nigatsu-dō 二月堂 by ScottSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mostar - Bosnia & Herzegovina *


Mostar, Bosnia & Herzegovina 004 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bend, Oregon, USA*


Sunset in Bend Oregon by smittysholdings, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Beach California, USA*









Waves, Palms & Sunsets...who could ask for more? by Leigh Langman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on Lake Frumoasa in Romania, Harghita County*









Sunset on Lake Frumoasa in Romania, Harghita County by Tinu Coman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baden-Wuerttemberg, Germany*









Golden Fields by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenery - Qianjiang New Town, China*









Greenery - Qianjiang New Town by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning light in Paris, France*









Morning light in Paris by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lotus Sunset at Hu Po Garden, Hangzhou. China*









Lotus Sunset at Hu Po Garden by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun at the lighthouse, Austria*









Sun at the lighthouse by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun at the lighthouse, Austria*









A lovely blue hour by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lotus Sunset at Hu Po Garden, Hangzhou. China*









Extremely Tranquil by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Neusiedlersee, Austria*









Sunset at the Neusiedlersee by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Becon National park, Wales - UK*


Wild Foals at Sunset by Marc Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Toronto Sunet by Daniel Poon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abendhimmel über Usedom.jpg by Paul Heidemann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Harumi Tokyo by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Toque - El Salvaor*


0973 El toque. El tunco, El Salvador by Andrea Torselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cado - France*


Saint-Cado... by Nikola Yon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


Sol permanente by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tirana - Albania*


Sunset in Tirana .... by Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*JUpiter, Fl - US*


Insane Colors in the Sky Jupiter Florida Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunway by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Angles (Jianggan), China*









New Angles (Jianggan) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh center, Scotland*









Edinburgh center by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peaceful Zhejiang, China*









Peaceful Zhejiang by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









Morning with the gold sky by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jianggan Skyline Growth (2015), China*









Jianggan Skyline Growth (2015) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava*









Long exposure sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Sun in Zhejiang, China*









The Sun in Zhejiang by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Purple everywhere (Austria)*









Purple everywhere by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coming Along - Binjiang District II, China*









Coming Along - Binjiang District II by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









33 minutes by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auenland Baum, Germany*









Auenland II by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









One autumn Susnet by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Table Has Been Laid, Germany*









The Table Has Been Laid by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









City of light by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hangzhou, China*









Quiet Hour Under A Rising Sun (Xi Hu) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last moments of Sunset, Hainburg, Austria*









Last moments of Sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hangzhou, China*









Time is Running Out II (Three Pools MTM) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Flooded by the sunlight by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hangzhou, China*









It´s Time by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









Autumn Sun by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan *


DSC01833_1_1_2 by 李 萬豐, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Magic Hour on the roof, Duomo di Milano, Milan, Italy by Supreet Kaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cigana Lagoon, SC – Brazil*


Fishing boats by Leandro Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Nathan Fang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheiakha – Egypt*


Sundown on the desert hills. by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallejo, Ca – US*


Firey Tendrils, Golden Orange Seas [✥Explored✥] by Steve Frazier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juzhni Banat – Serbia*


Spring evening - (much better in original size-press "L") by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Psili Amos – Greece*


If this is what we’ve got, then what we’ve got is GOLD. by Manos Eleftheroglou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin – Germany*


Just Stunning by Christopher Saß, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Reynisdrangar - Iceland*


Fire by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kentucky, USA*


kentucky sunset by Dino Abatzidis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*DC, USA*


Potomac River, Washington DC by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


River Lagan, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Titanic Building, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chao Phraya River - Thailand*


Glow with the Flow by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, Ca - US*


Julia Pfeiffer Burns State Park by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tortoli - Italy*


Sun is a tramp! by Massmo Relsig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hauwert - Netherlands*


Casting Rays And Colors by Alfred Grupstra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarrytown, NY - US*


Little White Lighthouse by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wervershoof - Netherlands *


One October Evening by Alfred Grupstra, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Sunset on Marina Bay, Singapore by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

Burning sky by András Pásztor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Fire in Monument Valley by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Down the Trail by blue5011b, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

California Screeeeeeaaaaaaamin' by Tom Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Sunset at Reichstagsbuilding by Marcello Zerletti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

sunshine 日耀 by wayne0524, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

P1110413 by gabi csuha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Sunset Scene by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Continua Lindo by Carlos Cananéa, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*


Saga Sapphire cruise by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*


Saga Sapphire cruise by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tinos - Greece*


Couple on waterfront at sunset by Marie Therese Magnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ohrid - Macedonia*


Sundown by Petar Trifunoski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soller – Spain*


Port de Sóller by Jörg Dickmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontine Island, Lazio – Italy*


Bay at sunset by Marie Therese Magnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Explore: In the evening by Sjoerd Moleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ain Arnat - Algeria*


Fire in the sky by Imed Kolli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kufana - Nigeria*


Evening Sky Over Kaduna by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Finally the cranes arrived by Patric Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lake Titicaca, Bolivia*


Sunrise at Amantani Island - Lake Titicaca by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bejaia - Algeria*


This morning from my office...Port of Béjaia by Ouali Belahsene, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ennedi, Chad*


Sunrise at 5 in the morning - Ennedi region by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bejaia - Algeria*


Untitled by Yassin Belahsene, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ennedi, Chad*


Sunset at Lake Ouinanga Kebir by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Cape - South Africa*

Photo by Mario Moreno by HumanTheme.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Temara Massira - Morocco*


MAroc - Rabat - Temara - HArhoura - Plage Des Sables D'or by Amine Fassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasbah - Morocco*


Rock the Kasbah...Rock the Kasbah by Matt Conaghan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Djanet - Algeria*


The Mountain by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Sunset over Bagan by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winkelspruit - South Africa*


Winkelspruit Memoirs by Andrew Harvard, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset over the Baltic Sea, viewed from Gotland island (Sweden)

DSC_0713 by Lotsig, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Red sunset over Stockholm, Sweden*

Red sunset over Stockholm by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Sunset de Milan parte 2 by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Silhuette veneziane by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


Lago_di_como_01 by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chasing Sights (Hangzhou), China*









Chasing Sights (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









Calm waters by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Generating a Landscape (Xianghu, Xiaoshan), China*









Generating a Landscape (Xianghu, Xiaoshan) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









The Red sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blinded by the Light - Full Sunrise Scene at Maojiabu, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China*









Blinded by the Light - Full Sunrise Scene at Maojiabu by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary
*









Burning sky by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China*









Smooth Disturbance by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









The Morning Light by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Still Dreaming (West Lake Sunrise), Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China*









Still Dreaming (West Lake Sunrise) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at the bridge, Budapest, Hungary*









Sunrise at the bridge by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shangdian – China* 


Glint on a uphill freight train near Shangdian summit by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Persian Gulf sunset by Christopher Lance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phnom Penh - Cambodia*


fiery sunset at phnom penh by alison ryde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boada de Campos - Spain*


No es otro día soleado...../ It is not another sunny day.... by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uluwatu, Bali – Indonesia*


Bali: Uluwatu Sunset by Simon Zino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijing #14 - Sunset On Forbidden City by Fission Xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galapagos – Ecuador*


Leon Dormido - Kicker Rock by Stephen Fadem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan – Colombia*


La casa iluminada by Carlos Andres Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan – Colombia*


Sky on fire by Felipe Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boada de Campos – Spain*


Cruzaré océanos de tiempo para estar a tu lado./Across oceans of time to be by your side. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Magdalena, Colombia*


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Magdalena, Colombia*


Santa Marta by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Colombia*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Colombia*


Cartagena by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia, 2015*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville Beach, Cambodia

IMG_8155 by sonnara sar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville, Cambodia

135 atardecer en la playa de Otres en Sihanoukville (4) by El Taravitazo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Stairway To Sea. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

短夜あける[Explored] by 阪口 幸雄, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Daybreak by 阪口 幸雄, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Timeless River by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

of the 7 Wonders of the World, this is the 8th_Sunset over the water by Jim Howes Photography by Joel Esparza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Lincoln Memorial taken at the National World War II Memorial by docbadger1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, CA, US

Surf City Huntington Beach Pier by nara silva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

DSCN3426 by nara silva, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Skanes, Tunisia, 2015








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cheers (Hangzhou Sunrise), China*









Cheers (Hangzhou Sunrise) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









The morning reflection by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alabama, US

Bama-Sunset by Alby Headrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Perfect End To The Day by Tim Arruda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Venice Pier at Sharky's by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Sunset by Colleen Gino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_9293 by Colleen Gino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico

"Two Suns In The Sunset" by Kirt Edblom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico

El Arco al atardecer, Cabo San Lucas (El Arco at Sunset, Cabo San Lucas) by Juan Moczo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cabo San Lucas, Mexico

Sacret Baja by Radek Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


El sol se va a dormir. Entre el agua y las nubes. The sun goes to sleep. Between sea and clouds by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Benidorm. Playa de Levante al atardecer. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin. Puesta de sol desde el Parlamento. Sunset from parliament. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


Gijón. Un lugar de Asturias by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Rágama.(Salamanca). Ofrenda al sol. Offering to the sun by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Benidorm. Playa de Poniente by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Murcia, Spain*


Los Alcázares. El sol se esconde...The sun goes down .. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Rágama (Salamanca). 1 by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Finalizando el día. Un gran día. Ending the day. A great day. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Puesta de sol. Sunset 3 by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*USA Sunset*









Sans titre by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silence (West Lake, Hangzhou), China*









Silence (West Lake, Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derwent Water, United Kingdom*









Derwent Water by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crescent Casades, Newport, USA*









Crescent Casades by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galdames –Spain*


2014_019 by Gorka Barreras Alday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Saler –Spain*


Los contrastes del amanecer. Explore 15-10-2013. by Juanjo Sales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago, Murcia – Spain*


Pescando al amanecer by Jose Palao Chinchilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra – India*


AMANECE TAJ MAHAL by Alfredo Miguel Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Greece*


Santorini colors.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kammala –Thailand*


THAILAND,Phuket, dramatic sky, The sun goes down, 112/1422 by roba66 (Thx for 15 Million views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington – US*


U.S. Capitol - Washington D.C. by romain villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vieste, Puglia – Italy*


Sunrise on Vieste's Cliff - Alba sulle scogliere di Vieste - Italy. by castgen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Amanhecer by Rodrigo Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granxa do Xesto, Galicia – Spain*


Granxa do Xesto by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, US

Afterglow by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Sunset on the Lonely Lake, Trossachs, Scotland by john mcsporran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Rocks in a soft place by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Sun Wien, Austria*
_______________









Morning Sun by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening at the Pensacola Pier, Florida, USA*









Evening at the Pensacola Pier by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poble Nou del delta – Spain*


DELTEBRE - SUNRISE by photojordi®, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Albades d'aniversari q t'omplen de LOVE by Gloria Fontanella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viana Spain*


The other side of the planet... by David Zurita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterloo, UK*


Sundown -- (Explored 10/2/11) by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doninos, Galicia - Spain*


Lumeboo Sundown by Daniel Lois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juan Griego – Venezuela*


Hesperia Isla Margarita by NH Hotels., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norderstapel – Germany*


Sonnenaufgang im Ostermoor; Norderstapel, Stapelholm (6) by Chironius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gemeinde – Germany*


Landschaft unter Nebelschwaden; Meggerdorf, Stapelholm (13) by Chironius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña – Spain*


Tall Ships Race by Diego Velo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norderstapel – Germany*


Sonnenaufgang im Ostermoor; Norderstapel, Stapelholm (13) by Chironius, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Puesta de sol en Pelluhuin - Puerto Montt (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Luces de la Tarde - Fiordo Hornopiren ( Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer dorado - Caleta Estaquilla (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer al filo de la ola - Llico Bajo (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Contrasol costero - Llico Bajo (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Un dia - Cae el sol en Metri - Puerto Montt (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Un dia - Atardecer en Metri (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Cael el sol sobre el canal Hornopiren - P.N. Hornopiren (Patagonia - Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset (墾丁夕陽餘暉)　（on Explore Jul 30, 2015 #33） by Jill-Wang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

#Taiwan 竹圍漁港 夏天夕陽 by Sc teng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

駁二 落日 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

衛武營晨曦 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

得月樓夕陽 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

直達高雄 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

高雄物產館晚霞 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

明潭 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

晨霞 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

梧棲漁港夕陽 by Horng-Bor Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer en Rancho Espantapajaros - Puerto Octay(Chile)[EXPLORE # 227 2013-04-26] by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer en el Canal de Chacao - Región de Los Lagos (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valparaiso, Chile*


Vistas desde la carretera - Litoral Central (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valparaiso, Chile*


Caminando hacia la luz - Las Cruces (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer - Seno de Reloncavi (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Lago Puyehue bajo nubes - Región de Los Lagos (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer en Coihuin- Puerto Montt (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Caleta Puelche - Seno de Reloncavi (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Lagos, Chile*


Atardecer - Seno de Reloncavi (Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*O'Higgins, Chile*


Atardecer en el valle (HDR) - Valle de Colchagua (Chile)[Explore #26 2012-05-21] by Jorge Leon Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hangzhou - Six Harmonies (Landscape with Liu He Ta), China*









Hangzhou - Six Harmonies (Landscape with Liu He Ta) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last rays of the sun, Bratislava, Slovakia*









Last rays of the sun by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sedona, Sunset. Arizona, USA*

[








Vortex by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, lake Vesijärvi*


Mute Swan family life. Sunset on the lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


Sundown over Belgrade by Ulrich Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moreton Bay - Australia*


Sundown by nauticalnancy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


"Sundown" by Mel Mijares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Cologne sundown by Stephan Weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


Sundown by Martin Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*High plains , Utah - US*


Arches NP Sundown by James Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg - Germany*


sundown above high water by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuringen - Germany*


Sundown by CLZ-Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pagan - Myanmar*


sundown Myanmar by kimondo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Mood with Bridge and Boats (Hangzhou), China*









Morning Mood with Bridge and Boats (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









Light trails by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sedona Reds, Arizona, USA*









Sedona Reds by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun over Qiantang, China*









Great Ball of Fire by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset jelka, Slovakia*









All about colors by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooftops of Prague, Czech Republic*









Rooftops of Prague by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Rainier, WA. USA*









Sans titre by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sundown - sunrise by Emanuel Morcillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Golden-Chigu-Sundown by Daniel Dawn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iraq*


DMP-FG-079 081117-F-3188G-076 COMING HOME by damopabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sundown by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yeadon – UK*


Sunrise | Leeds Bradford Airport - Friday 28th October 2011 by Mark Winterbourne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porter – US*


The Fading Hour by Loren Zemlicka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangiao – Philippines*


_MG_0618 by nicolas casana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paje – Tanzania*


facing the sun by peter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Part of Kjeøy-Egersund-Norway. by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Eigerøy Lighthouse by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sunset Skadberg by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Seglemstranda by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

318 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

314 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

322 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

312 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

304 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

252 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carvoeiro, Faro – Portugal*


Carvoeiro by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The Glowing Fence by Alfred Grupstra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Goodbye lovely sun by Martin Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

third time's the charm (3x = scheepsrecht) | Sunset along the Waaldijk by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Rhossili Sheep by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

龍 洞 岬。微 光 下 の 呢 喃 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

和平島 。 萬人堆 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

八里。晨 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

茶。晨 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

盛夏の夕 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

三仙台。晨 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland*


View from the window... by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anting Auto Museum - Curves and Lines, Shangai, China*









Anting Auto Museum - Curves and Lines by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Oberbaumbrücke - Berlin by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Penang, Malaysia*


Sunset over Penang by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saxony, Germany*


Riverside Palace - Pillnitz Castle by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Børsen - Copenhagen by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


SAN DIEGO 2014 by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Warm lights by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baja California Sur, Mexico*


BAJA CALIFORNIA SUR by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Uñita by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Plane by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Otoño en la ciudad by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istria, Croatia*


Plava Laguna by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istria, Croatia*


Rovinj Sunset by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Voggy Sunset by Rico Leffanta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karachi – Pakistan*


ITS TIME FOR HOME by Syed M.Rafiq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Homeward at Sundown by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fener – Turkey*


Evening across the bay by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


when the sun falls by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shangdian – China*


Glint on a uphill freight train near Shangdian summit by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Mother and children playing on the beach by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sächsische Schweiz #1 by CJS-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charleston, SD – US*


Arthur Ravenal Bridge - Charleston, South Carolina by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chetumal, Quintana Roo – Mexico*


Chetumal Sunrise by Thomas Hibdon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









Park Lines by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovakia*









Even more green by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pacific , ocean California beach rocks. USA*









Sans titre by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan - Silouhettes @Mori Tower*









Tokyo, Japan - Silouhettes @Mori Tower by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West LA Sunset, USA*









West LA Sunset by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anting Auto Museum - Bridge in HDR, Shangai, China*









Anting Auto Museum - Bridge in HDR by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As the Sun emerges, Slovakia*









As the Sun emerges by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sedona sunset, Arizona, USA*









Sans titre by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torres Del Paine, Chile*









Torres Del Paine, Chile - Fire In The Sky Over My Estancia by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles, USA*









Good Morning LA by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rhodes - Greece*













by Katarina Stefanović, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cool Breeze (Shanghai)*









Cool Breeze (Shanghai) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









The colorful sky by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Land of Enchanted Skies, Sedona, Arizona, USA*









Land of Enchanted Skies by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro Summit, Tanzania - Above the clouds 5.50am @Uhuru Peak (5 895m)*









Kilimanjaro Summit, Tanzania - Above the clouds 5.50am @Uhuru Peak (5 895m) by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Bridge, NY. USA*









Manhattan Bridge by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tea Hills and City Outskirts (Hangzhou), China*









Tea Hills and City Outskirts (Hangzhou) by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vltava Sunset, Czech Republic*









Vltava Sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On a long stretch of driving between Rocky Mountain National Park and Lake Tahoe, CA. USA*









Sans titre by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Barafu High Camp*









Kilimanjaro, Tanzania - Barafu High Camp by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hollywood Sunset. USA*









Hollywood Sunset by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charles Bridge at Sunset by S.J. Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gressvik – Norway*


Come rain, come sunshine by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


Karadjordjeva Street by Ivan Djokic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Disneyland by Takashi Fujimori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Taipei – Taiwan*


DSC_6975 by Mulder Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hudson River, NY – US*


Sundown - August 5th by Eddie Crimmins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Comte, Ibiza – Spain*


DSCF6702 Cala Comte Ibiza by Lorenzo Giunchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Atilan – Guatemala*


Sunrise Over Lake Atitlan by Kelsie DiPerna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seychelles Island*


Sunset Paradise by M S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso – Chile*


Desde Playa Ancha, Valparaíso. by Mauro Castro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Way out by Caleb4ever, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christophebrutel/20157616059/in/explore-2015-08-06/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway









https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnhemphoto/20325103806/in/explore-2015-08-06/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River, Guarico - Venezuela*


Sunset in the Orinoco River by Cabruta08, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabozo , Guarico - Venezuela*


Venezuela by Naylé Orihuela Mapelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz- Venezuela*


Atardecer en El Paseo Colón by Javier Chauran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mochima - Venezuela*


Atardecer Mochima by havakian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Venezuela*


Atardecer En Barcelona, Venezuela by Ronald B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecheria - Venezuela*


Atardecer familiar by Javier Chauran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto La Cruz - Venezuela*


Atardecer guaiqueri by Alvaro Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Møre og Romsdal, Norway*


fjord by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Creek, Branford, Connecticut, USA*









Stony Creek Sunset by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset, Saint-Malo, France*









Sunset, Saint-Malo by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warm light reflecting on the Vltava River in Prague, just before sunset.Czech Republic*









Reflections on the Vltava by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The tide receding and draining a tidal swimming pool, Saint-Malo, France*









Flow by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another long exposure sunset shot of Prague. Czech Republic*









Reflections of Prague [Explore] by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*German Landscape in Autumn*









German Landscape in Autumn by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malá Strana, Prague, Czech Republic*









As the sun rises by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain NP. USA*









Rocky Mountain NP by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Blanc, Chamonix - Xtreme Climbing @sunrise, France*









Mont Blanc, Chamonix - Xtreme Climbing @sunrise by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malibu Rocks, Malibu Ca, USA*









Malibu Rocks 2 by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Grand Lake, Colorado, USA*









Sunrise over Grand Lake, Colorado by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longs Peak in Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado, USA*









Bear Lake Sunrise by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Golden Sands of Kraichgau *

For web, this is most probably the best format to present this landscape in Kraichgau, Germany.









The Golden Sands of Kraichgau by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Just some crazy clouds above Kuchajda lake, Slovakia*









Crazy clouds by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monsoon Season in Sedona, Arizona, USA*









Monsoon Season in Sedona by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annapurna, Nepal - Mount Machapuchare @Sunset*









Annapurna, Nepal - Mount Machapuchare @Sunset by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salton Sea Wild Birds, CA. USA*









Salton Sea Wild Birds by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, 2015*








my shot


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Viña del Mar - Chile*


Puesta de Sol en Reñaca ​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile*

Ocaso 
​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Red Rocks, Colorado, USA*









Sunrise at Red Rocks by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Red Rocks, west of Denver Colorado. USA*









Red Dawn, Red Rocks by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Branford, Connecticut. USA*









Blue Dawn by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain Sunrise, CO. USA*









Rocky Mountain Sunrise by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grouse Mountain Overlook, Mueller State Park, Colorado. USA*









Pikes Peak Sunrise by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*German landscape and sunset*









Sporadic Spotlights by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ovsište, Bratislava, Slovakia*









All the lights on Danube - Photo contest by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Puesta de sol en Estambul by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Izmir, Turkey*


Puesta de sol en Izmir by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Atardecer en el balneario de Cádiz by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kocaeli, Turkey*


Cargueros en el Mar de Mármara by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevsehir, Turkey*


Panorámica de globos en Cappadocia by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Colors over the Rockies, Colorado. USA*









Morning Colors over the Rockies by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Mountain Arsenal, Colorado. USA*









The Golden Goose by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise, Grand Lake, Colorado. USA*









Sunrise, Grand Lake by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise, Westport, Connecticut. USA*









Sunrise, Westport by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dawn on Grand Lake, Colorado, USA*









Dawn on Grand Lake 2 by Michael Levine-Clark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunny Autumn, Germany*









Sunny Autumn by PhotonMix, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ružinov, Bratislava, Slovakia*









The right moment by Miroslav Petrasko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mesa Arch, USA*









Mesa Arch by Laura Tidwell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*









Mont Saint-Michel, France by David Min, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice Pier, California. USA*









Venice Pier by John, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabimas – Venezuela*


Atardecer en Cabimas by terrysgilcalles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracaibo Lake - Venezuela*


house_20070103_0491_012 by Steven House, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose del Maipo – Chile*


1-IMG_9475 by Esteban Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chambley, Lorraine - France*


Lorraine Mondial Air Ballon 2015 by David GAUVAIN, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the island of Mallorca. Spain*









Sunset Colors by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sa Dragonera Sunset
Here is another shot of that beautiful sunset on the south western coast of Mallorca. Spain









Sa Dragonera Sunset II by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dreaming of a Sunset at the Cap de Formentor, Spain*









Dreaming of a Sunset at the Cap de Formentor by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Mallorca, Spain*









Good bye Mallorca by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest; Hungary*









There is some light left on the Horizon behind Buda Castle by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sölden - From Dusk till Dawn, Tyrol, Austria*









Sölden - From Dusk till Dawn by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sölden, Le Tyrol, Austria*









Skyfire by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt Sunset, Germany*









Frankfurt Sunset by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Frankfur, Germany*









It's almost Spring in the City by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orinoco River, Delta Amacuro - Venezuela*


My return to the Orinoco River by David Mata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Delta Amacuro - Venezuela*


Amanecer by Paola Alejos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Delta Amacuro - Venezuela*


Amanecer by Paola Alejos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patanemo, Carabobo - Venezuela*


Atardecer en Patanemo by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Venezuela*


Late Afternoon by Elio Depablos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Colombia, Aragua - Venezuela*


Atardecer Melancólico by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocumare de la Costa - Venezuela*

Atardecer - HDR by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Colombia - Venezuela*


Choroni by Jesus Roldan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarifa - Spain*


Atardecer Tarifa 07 by Lara B. Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duraton River - Spain*


El infierno de tu gloria ha pasado por mí./ The hell of your glory has passed through me. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Albada by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


París by Javier Díaz Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Buninyong – Australia*


Shepherd's Delight by Daniel Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Sundown on the Oregon Coast by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Fantastic light in Kermorvan by Mathieu rivrin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Warm Delicate by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Midsummer's Dream by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Birds' Paradise by Bernd, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

The Red Spider by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Passing Through by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Working Hard by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Hope To See You Again by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Senganmon with Fuji by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


towards Crikvenica by Dubravka Franz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croatia*


Crikvenica by Dubravka Franz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## soren5en (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hamburg.Hafen*


[URL="[/URL]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini – Greece*


pirate bay #2 by Math, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gometra, Scotland – UK*


Puffin sunset on Lunga by David Nunn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


After Mission by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


_DSC1234 by Stephen Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg – Russia*



Saint Petersburg: Peter and Paul Fortress by Alex Darkside, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Sunset Skeppsbron by Nurlan Emir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Heart of Greece by MatB_photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Rio de Janeiro – Brazil*


Sunrises Series - SAFARI SUN by Yuri Borba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*King George, Va – US*


King George, VA Red Sky Sunrise by Matthew Krei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


Morning at Seashore... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## AvB (Jul 27, 2013)

*Aberystwyth (Cardigan Bay / Irish Sea), Wales*


Aberystwyth by Janusz Z, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Delhi, India*


Sunset at Qutub Minar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Rajasthan Sunset by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Sunset in the Thar desert by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antsiranana, Madagascar*


Farewell from Nosy Be, Farewell from Madagascar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diana, Madagascar*


Sunset at the Beach - Nosy Be Island by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atsimo-Adrefana, Madagascar*


Sunset at Ifaty Beach by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atsimo-Andrefana, Madagascar*


Sunset somewhere in South West Madagascar by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Menabe, Madagascar*


Sundowner at the Baobab Avenue by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

基隆 by Sophie-Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Hardangerfjorden by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Parc naturel des volcans d'auvergne by imhof patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toufa Lake, Ca – US*


Simblissity by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cola del Dragon, Canary Island – Spain*


Cola de dragón (Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deklano Park, Maine – US*


Sunrise over Ram Island Ledge Light by Doug Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Sunset from Bushwick by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Port of Oakland III by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solola, Guatemala*


In Mayan Footsteps - Guatemala Series by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antigua, Guatemala*


In Mayan Footsteps - Guatemala Series by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Tepuy Yuruaní by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solola, Guatemala*


In Mayan Footsteps - Guatemala Series by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Venezuela*


Sunrise in Ceguera by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Venezuela*


Sunrise at Autana | Amanecer en el Autana by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Capital District, Venezuela*


Desde el Castillo Negro, Parque Nacional Waraira Repano by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Capital District, Venezuela*


Waraira Repano National Park North slope | Vertiente norte del Parque Nacional Waraira Repano by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Anzoategui, Venezuela*


Istmo Caribe by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Miranda, Venezuela*


Sunset at the Tacarigua Lagoon | Atardecer en la Laguna de Tacarigua by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Apure, Venezuela*


Atardecer en la sabana inundada by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Federal Dependencies, Venezuela*


Roques-5 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


ny-2-2 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


nyc-bt-1 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


ny-1 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Delta Amacuro, Venezuela*

delta-36 by Victor Manuel 22, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Venezuela*


Dawn by Manuel Cordoba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

sunset and shipwreck (Explored) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Kayaking with the sun by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York City Skyline Sunset by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sketching the evening seascape by Masahiro Noguchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

12 Apostles by perkot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Alpine Apocalypse by Cameron Ground, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Meditación by juan torres, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

On the Shores of Another World by Waldr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Hawaiian Sunset by MHarwood16, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Portuguesa, Venezuela*


Amanecer llanero by Anni Bolotin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5637/20086193674_6a8d837a82_c.jpg


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Federal Dependencies, Venezuela*


No edited sunset by Anni Bolotin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zulia, Venezuela*


Basílica de Nuestra Señora de Chiquinquirá by Anni Bolotin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maranhao, Brazil*


Sunrise, Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maranhao, Brazil*


Sunrise, Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Arizona
Los Gigantes by John Mumaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kurnell Sunset by Stephen Pan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wisconsin - US*


A Spiritual Calling by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxbow Bend – US*


PreDig by G.O.M.E.R. (Randy Baumhover), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuangyang – China*


Yuanyang - Magic light by gaelmonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit Point, Michigan - US*


Storm rolling in at Detroit point by Ron Wiltse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning Mood ( EXPLORE) by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volx – France*


Purple Sunset by Sònia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le monde à l'envers by phucsi nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bamburgh* 


Bamburgh by Andrew Baldridge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

A Quiet Evening by Jens Haggren, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The Border Creek by Harold vd Berge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Twilight Fell by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Fisherman Village in Port Dickson by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, AZ, US

Light and shade.. by Jeroen Fransen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

挖仔尾-沙洲夕陽 by moon307, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Turquoise Sunset by Adrian Hodge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Sunset Clouds @ 2015-08-19 by kuno mejina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Sunset by Mark Norris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marina Del Rey, CA, US

Marina Del Rey, California - Sunset by caseykiernan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Evora, Portugal*


Puesta de sol desde Monsaraz by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Evora, Portugal*


Fin del día en Monsaraz (Alentejo - Portugal) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saranda*


Sunset Saranda by Gentian Kalemi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Hard Sun by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrapta State Park, Ca – US*


Light Watcher by K S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadeo, Galicia – Spain*


Praia das Catedrais sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta – Canada*


Ripples In My Soup by Steven Bulman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjordane - Norway*



A perfect evening at Jølster by Tore H., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redzinski Bridge - Poland*


Post-apocalyptic - explore 4.07.2015 - 1,000+ favs Thank You! by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... тих пристан by Marina Geleva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice state of mind by GianStefano Fontana Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Northwest Sunset by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia – Italy*


Peschici Sunset by Nikomatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olkhon Island*


Olkhon Island by Daniele Bertin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Twilights by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Sunset on Marina by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

LAST LIGHT by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Osaka,Japan by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Nascer do Sol - Boa Esperança, MG by Ferrarezi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Nascer do Sol no Parque Estadual da Serra da Boa Esperança, MG by Ferrarezi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mandalay, Myanmar

SUNSET IN MANDALAY by Siripong Kaewla-iad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

GRG_2105 by Gregory Gabet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset Today by Paul Oak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newport Beach, CA, US

Sunset on the Newport Pier by Stephen Moehle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong kong*


Perfect Fire Clouds with Sunset 2015.07.29 by crystalchan777, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clearwater, Fl – US*


Twister Cloud At Sunset In Clearwater Beach by Alex Galiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle – US*


Kirkland Sunset by Apurve Bhargava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Our Lady of the Rock – Montenegro*


Our Lady of the Rocks island, Montenegro 004 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carrickalinga – Australia*


Lion Kings of Carrickalinga by Scott Olver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Schriesheimer Mathaisemarkt by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The war between light and darkness by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darfo Boario -Italy*


Light of the North by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoge – France*


Sunset by Bill Baroud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glion – Switzerland*


Glion's Sunset by Andy'z Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ladyhawke by Nikomatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia – Italy*


Peschici Sunset by Nikomatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzo – Italy*


Glory morning in Abruzzo by Vincenzo Mazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molise – Italy*


Pietrabbondante, Molise Italy by Pierpaolo Tanno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monmouth. South Wales - UK*


Landscape. by David., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Formentor, Mallorca – Spain*


A view from Cap Formentor, Mallorca by Massimo Buccolieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Prado – Italy*


06:17 am Monte Prado 2054mt by Michele Fornaciari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mostar – Bosnia & Herzegovina*



Mostar by mauro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales – UK*


Fields of Gold. by David., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Britain – France*


Brav eo din aman (Breizh) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz (Spain).​*







_Source: VisitCadiz_​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Despertar en la Laguna de Catemaco by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Urban Sunset by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saxony, Germany*


Green Energy? by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


After Sunset by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Sunset by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


En la Carretera Federal 200 by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Pacific Sunset in Puerto Escondido by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Playa Carrizalillo en Puerto Escondido by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


Dusk in Cannobio by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


Sant'Agata by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saxony, Germany*


Sunrise over Lusatia by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


End of the Day by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin, Berlin by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


City-Water-Life by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saxony, Germany*


Early Sunlight by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


City Sunset by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aswan, Egypt*


Egypt - Ägypten by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aswan, Egypt*


Egypt - Ägypten by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


Amaneciendo en los Andes by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


Cerca de Red Lodge by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Dakota, USA*


A 90 millas por hora by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Shine on by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


Lago Villarrica by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Neuquen, Argentina*


Campamento en Valle Pehuenco by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


High Hopes by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Atardecer desde Garganta del Diablo by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


Otra volando by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


La vista desde el Llaima by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirador del Mal Pas Sunset Session, Spain*









Mirador del Mal Pas Sunset Session by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Paradise, Spain*









Sunset in Paradise by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*









Dreaming of a Sunset at the Cap de Formentor by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*









Sa Dragonera Sunset II by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*









Sunset Colors by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Pollença, Mallorca, Spain*









Port de Pollença by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap de Formentor Lighthouse, Mallorca, Spain*









Cap de Formentor Lighthouse by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Cap de Formentor, Mallorca, Spain*









Sunset at Cap de Formentor by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Port de Soller, Mallorca, Spain*









Sunset at Port de Soller by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Halde Norddeutschland. Germany*









Last Sunlight by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piombino, Tuscany – Italy*


Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence – Italy*


..and Golden Light is! by Federico Galeotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Gardens By The Bay by Richard Arturo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gabicce Mare – Italy*


Golden Beach by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Sunset by Vladimir Makovetsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Wales – UK*


Sunset Over the Farm. by David., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarajevo – Bosnia & Herzegovina*


Sarajevo by mauro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taverne, Corsica – France*


Cumu si dice "Coucher de soleil" in Corsu ? by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonifacio, Corsica – France*


A Madonetta (Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zakynthos – Greece*


Island Sunset. by David., on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lahti, Finland, Lake Vesijärvi*


The golden moment. by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Sun Moon Lake 日月潭 by Vincent Ting, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

4948 (explored #42 - 30/8/15) by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Brick Hill by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Uwe Kolb_Fantastic World_a0ZhRw by Vincent LEE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Color my world........' by Chris Hornung by Ivan C. Varella, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Olu Deniz Sunset by Andy Hassall, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Primordial Beauty by chen meng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

dusk at world's fair marina by md shah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

English Riviera by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam Canals by Matthew McAndrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Sunrise next to Agbar by FeistyTortilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


Sunrise over sandcastle by FeistyTortilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_4544 by Jeremie Damez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Klaussenpass - Switzerland *


Klausenpass by Lukas Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhossili Bay, Wales – UK*


Rhossili Bay by drew buckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Beginning of the End of the World. by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise in the fog by Kamil Chrystman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Sunset in Elgol on Isle of Skye by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

美麗台灣 (塗潭八卦茶園 ) by 686阿鴻, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Plitvice by Vaidotas Mišeikis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Dead one - Leksand by David Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

On The Edge... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Sunset Sunday by Chris Busey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Orange Crush by Chris Busey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

One Day Deep by Chris Busey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset at Belvedere Marittimo (Cosenza-Italy) (in Explore 02/09/2015) by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Sol y Rowing by Joaquin Gimenez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


IMG_4475 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Savusavu, Fiji*


Savusavu, Fiji by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Apia, Samoa*


Apia, Samoa by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Huahine at dawn by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Bora Bora at sunset by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Bora Bora from Taha'a by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Myanmar*


Sunset, Burma by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Myanmar*


Mandalay, Burma by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Sunset over Moorea by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sparkling Dawn on Kelimutu, Indonesia*









Sparkling Dawn on Kelimutu by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indonesia*









Mariano & His Little Brother by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount of Inerie, Bajawa-Flores, Indonesia*









Mount of Inerie, Bajawa-Flores by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape of Maumere / Tanjung Kajuwulu, Indonesia*









Cape of Maumere / Tanjung Kajuwulu by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plougrescant, Bretagne, France*









Give Me Sunset! by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auf dem Lindener Berg, Hannover, Germany*









Das Blaue Wunder by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maumere North Coast Sunset - Flores Island, Indonesia*









The Broken Trawler (Maumere - Flores) by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sikka Beach,Maumere, Flores. Indonesia*









Sikka Beach,Maumere,Flores by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre de Belém - Lisbon (Portugal)*









Torre de Belém - Lisbon (Portugal) by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Postdamer Platz - Berlin, Germany*









Postdamer Platz - Berlin by valentino luis, sur Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz (Spain).*









_Source: Cadiz History Facebook Profile._​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Wild Cherry Cove by PelicanPete, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

BAMFORD EDGE by Jet Nepomuceno, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sanderson, Texas, USA*









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Parque de cine by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iquique - Chile*


Iquique de Noche by Palatinado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Big Sur, Ca - US*


Sunset at Julia Pfeiffer Beach by Oriol Palau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Centre Region - France*


Romantic place by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Into the sun by Bastian Sander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruna - Spain*


Sunset in La Coruña. by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila* 


2014's last sunset - Manila, Philippines by Maria_Superwoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


La Recoleta Cemetery at Twilight, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Maria_Superwoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Arcos de fuego by Carlos Palencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Famara- Canary Island - Spain*


Puesta de sol en la Playa de Famara - Lanzarote, Canarias by Andreas Weibel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nagorno Karabakh, Azerbaijan*


Nagorno-Karabakh by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vayots Dzor, Armenia*


Armenia by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


Tbilisi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*


Tbilisi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North-West, Botswana*


Botswana by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North-West, Botswana*


Botswana by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North-West, Botswana*


Botswana by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fireball Sunset, Boston, USA*









Fireball Sunset, Boston by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall sunset in Acadia, Maine, USA*









Bubble Mountains Sunset, Jordan Pond by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunrise in the Canyonlands National Park, overlooking Mesa Arch, USA*









Morning Glow by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Cod Sunset, Sandwich, Massachusetts. USA*









Cape Cod Sunset, Sandwich by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunset in Sandwich, MA. USA*









Cape Cod Sunset by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful fall sunset at the Millway Beach in Barnstable, MA. USA*









Cape Cod Sunset by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunrise in Boston, MA. USA*









Boston Sunrise by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in York, ME. USA*









Nubble Lighthouse Sunset by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise and amazing fall colors view from the top of the Cadillac mountain in the Acadia National Park in Maine. USA*









View from the Cadillac Mountain by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









Big Apple Glow by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## materialista (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice photos


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in California, USA*









Sunset in California by Joe Burke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Sunrise, California. USA*









Golden Gate Sunrise by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long Beach, California Sunset. USA*









Long Beach, California Sunset by Ronnie Pitman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Patan's Durbar Square, near Kathmandu, Nepal*









Mid day by Kiril Rusev, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis - Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Amanhecer na praia da Guarda do Embaú by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


IMG_8362 by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


POnte Hercílio Luz - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset na beiramar norte - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Florianópolis - Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Florianopolis ;-) by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis - Ribeirão da Ilha by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Praia do Forte by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset- Florianópolis - Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Florianopolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis- Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Praia do Forte - Florianopolis - Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Praia do Forte - São Francisco do Sul - Brazil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Anoitece em Floripa. ;-) by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis - Cacupé beach. by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis - Praia do Pântano do Sul by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Grenelle by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Polar sunset (Закат в Заполярье) by Aleksei Zadonskii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Campbeltown Loch by Thomas Collins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunset at the Arches National Park, Utah. USA*









Delicate Arch - A Different View by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunrise. USA*









Chicago Sunrise by Amy Aiello, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunrise at the Canyonlands National Park, Utah. USA*









Mesa Arch Glow by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunrise, USA*









Chicago Sunrise by Amy Aiello, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* sunrise at the Arches National Park, Utah. USA*









North Window Sunrise by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunrise. USA*









Chicago Sunrise by Amy Aiello, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunrise. USA*









Chicago Sunrise 10/14/13 by Amy Aiello, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunset in Hollywood Hills overlooking Los Angeles skyline. USA*









Griffith Observatory - LA Sunset by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunset - USA*









Chicago Sunset - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taj Mahal Sunrise, India*









Taj Mahal Sunrise by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere in Mediterranean 

Mediterranean Sunset by Richard Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Cambridgeshire Sunset by Richard Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

show me the way. (explored) by Jan Wallin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Reine Lofoten by Hamperium Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

夜暮，新月橋 NEW MOON BRIDGE SUNSET by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Stopping In Tekapo On The Way To Antarctica by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Barstow, CA, US

Why do you hoard? Why do you squander? by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ICE Hotel Sunrise, Swede*









ICE Hotel Sunrise, Sweden - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tankerton Beach Huts, UK*









Tankerton Beach Huts by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunrise in Long Beach, Southern California. USA*









Sunrise in Long Beach, CA, Selected by Yahoo Weather by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sandwich, Kent. UK*









Sandwich, Kent by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline Sunset - USA*









Boston Skyline Sunset - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saudi Arabia desert*









The desert by Tariq Almutlaq, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saudi Arabia desert*









Desert by Tariq Almutlaq, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saudi Arabia desert*









The desert under the sun by Tariq Almutlaq, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Corner House Sandwich Kent, UK*









The Corner House Sandwich Kent by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Sandwich, UK*









Sunset in Sandwich by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Sunset. USA*









San Francisco Sunset by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Shark Fin Cove, CA. USA*









Sunset at Shark Fin Cove, CA by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minnis Bay Beach Huts, Kent. USA*









Minnis Bay Beach Huts by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston Downtown Sunset - Texas, USA*









Houston Downtown Sunset - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Castle, UK*









Leeds Castle by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20150824-_DSC6198-3 by alexgranowsky1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fiery Long Exposure (Explored) by M S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Blue Mosque, Istanbul by MA Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


U Stagnu d'Urbinu by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Amanecer en la ciudad infinita (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Amanecer en la Ciudad Infinita by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Volcanes antes del alba by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands, Sicily - Italy*






by _*Andrea Grano*_
https://www.facebook.com/granoandrea?fref=photo


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dsc08826-2 by ahpla999-藍山, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame & Tour Jussieu, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palm beach, Fl – US*


Red Hot Summer by PelicanPete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trawsfynydd, Wales - UK*


464A7170F by Keith O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*



Florentine Silhouettes by Hervé BRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen – Norway*


DSC_1412 by eirik presthus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ording – Germany*


Dünensand by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Train by Yusuke Sakamoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Mathew, Brittany – France*


Phare de Saint Mathieu by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Knowlton - UK*


Knowlton Henge Sunset by Nick Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Sunset @NR6 by Xinzheng Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Sunset @Phnom Bakheng by Xinzheng Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville Province, Cambodia

Another Sunset by Derek Watson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

Sunset @Phnom Bakheng by Xinzheng Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Oslo Opera Sunset by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York City Skyline by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

"An almost perfect..." by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Sunset at Port Burwell Ontario by ANGELA HOUSE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

manado tua tropical colors by Nicolas Reggiani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Olá Portugal by Sergey Vasilyev, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Houston - USA*









Sunset in Houston - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Folkestone Harbour. UK*









Folkestone Harbour by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunrise at the Yacht club in Long Beach, CA. USA*









Sunrise in Long Beach by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in downtown Boston near the Christian Science Monitor building. USA*









Fire in the Sky... by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reculver Sunset. UK*









Reculver Sunset by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boardwalk Santa Ponsa Mallorca Sunset, Spain*









Boardwalk Santa Ponsa Mallorca Sunset by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden.*









Stockholm Sunrise - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Ponsa Bay, Spain*









Santa Ponsa Bay by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Vincent Lighthouse Sunset - LA -USA*









Point Vincent Lighthouse Sunset - LA - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Botany Bay Broadstairs. UK*









Sunset at Botany Bay Broadstairs by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymbari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Red Deer, Alberta, Canada*


Sunset in Red Deer by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michigan, USA*


Simplicity by ARBuendia[NotPRO], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michigan, USA*


South Haven by ARBuendia[NotPRO], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solothurn, Switzerland*









The town is waking up by M_Strasser, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solothurn, Switzerland*









I wish upon a star... by M_Strasser, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego Sunset..USA*









San Diego Sunset.. by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Marys Church Chartham Kent. UK*









St Marys Church Chartham Kent by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Michael Mount Harbour. UK*









St Michael Mount Harbour. by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Sunset from Bunker Hill...USA*









Boston Sunset from Bunker Hill... by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LA Skyline from the Hollywood Hills. USA*









Good Morning LA... by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cliffe fort sunse. UK*









Cliffe fort sunset (4) by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of Lights - Chicago Sunset - USA*









City of Lights - Chicago Sunset - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View accross Bay Of Naples, Italy*









Sorrento Hotel View by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunrise flight by Linda Wisnesky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Untitled by W.J. vd Hoeven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lithuania*


First light by Justinas Kondrotas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*English Bay – UK*


English bay by Dorian Gutowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barmouth, Wales – UK*


464A7013F by Keith O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


China: Shanghai, Yangtse bridge....... by F.R. L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Hotel Ukraina in Moscow by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Over Wheat by Mark Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Primosten – Croatia*


Night view Primosten, Croatia by Koos de Wit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


餘影會殘霞 by tk01107, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Reflejos en la orilla by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Glarus, Switzerland by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Richmond, VA, US

Autumn colors are right around the corner... by Michael Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by miguel angel rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

La Jolla, CA, US

Checking Where to Start by eramos_ca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Final Curtain by >Cluke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Raging Waters at Laguna Beach's Pirate Tower by Tom Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sri Lanka

Jaffna sunset (2) by Kokulan Vivekananthan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ullswater steamer by Kevin PIGNEY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_7240 by 林顯倫 -散漫生活-, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Uñita by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Plane by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Matrimonio by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Chiquihuite by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Hard Sun by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Moonrise by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Home by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sorrento View accross Bay Of Naples looking towards mount vesuvius. Italy*









Sorrento Hotel View by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Local fisherman at Marina Piccola, Italy*









Fishing Boat by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline Sunset - USA*









Boston Skyline Sunset - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. USA*









Good Evening Philly - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tramonto a Fiumicino, Italia*









Tramonto a Fiumicino by Egidio Distante, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rientro, Lazio, Italy*









Rientro by Egidio Distante, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foggy Sunset, Colone, Germany*









Foggy Sunset by Marco Klein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









sunset. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amazing sunset colors at the Sprague Lake in the Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado. USA*









Sunset in Rocky Mountains - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GLACIER N.P. MONTANA. USA*









GLACIER N.P. MONTANA by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Depois de alguns anos sem postar uma imagem por aqui.. Por do em niteroi. dizem que somos a cidade sorriso por causa da vista do Rio. Tirem as suas conclusões! #sunset #niteroi #sol #mar #mac #ceu #amarelo # vermelho #laranja by rafael alves de souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svartdalen – Norway*


Svartdalen (Black valley) by Magnus Stoltz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maui, Hawaii – US*


2015-08-18 - Maui Arrival Day Sunset by Barry O'Neil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okaputa – Namibia*


Setting Sun by Stephen Ball, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

View behind the bench by Olli Tasso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Fall Colors at Sunset: Yosemite Vally by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manhattan Beach, CA, US

Manhattan Pier by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Crater Lake, OR, US

Sunset at Rim: Crater Lake by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arctic

Arctic Sunset by Derbyshire Harrier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

Late Summer sunset by manningtoncreekphotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Baltimore Beacon by alexausweiler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh – US*


Pittsburgh sunrise by Eric Mosesso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne – Australia*


Farewell by Laci Csonka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Another evening at English Bay (before rain) by Kangsoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hohenzoller - Germany*


Sunset at Castle Hohenzollern 02 by Adrian Willems, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Acropolis Sunset 2 by Vassilis Mav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valentine, Newcastle – UK*


Tree Focal by Sterling67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Te Mata Peak – New Zealand*


View from above by Andy Nixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sassello – Italy*


Tramonto a Sassello by andrea scagliola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmarejo, Zulia – Venezuela*


P1090526 by Carlos Morillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset at Sorrento ocean beach by PsJeremy..catching up, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Anochecer en Guanajuato. by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Atardecer en Valsequillo. by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Un Nuevo Día en la Ciudad. by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


452016_large_7085(F) by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Amanecer en Hierve el Agua. by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Amanecer Oaxaqueño by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Amanecer en Hierve el Agua. by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Atardecer Oaxaqueño by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Así en la tierra... by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


A lo lejos, ahí viene by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Dominickie Lake, Poland.


20150902_191120


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









pont de pierre à l'aube by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*EARLY MORNING, SANTA BARBARA. USA*









EARLY MORNING, SANTA BARBARA by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on the Lake. Belarus*









Sunset on the Lake. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stormy Sunset at Half Dome, Yosemite - USA*









Stormy Sunset at Half Dome, Yosemite - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Fuji, Hazy Sunset-Japan*









Mt Fuji 7404 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*DAYBREAK, LAKE McDONALD *
_Montana. USA_









DAYBREAK, LAKE McDONALD by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Pont Chaban Delmas, Bordeaux, France*









Sunset Pont Chaban Delmas by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenzollern castle, Germany, at sunset*









Hohenzollern castle, Germany, at sunset by O Palsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sprague Lake in Rocky Mountains, CO. USA*









Sprague Lake in Rocky Mountains, CO by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Tokyo, Japan*









Sunset Tokyo 8174 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica sunset, Croatia*


Crikvenica sunset by Dubravka Franz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


the fog by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


"Goodbye Series"(I): ¡See you soon, Reñaca! by Roberto Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nature Scenes - Sunrises by dany20mh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Best Phuket Mountain Sunrise to Date by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kukit Tabur - Malaysia*


sunrise @Bukit Tabur by Ishafizan Ishak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concordville, Maine - US*


Epic Sunrise at Nubble Lighthouse by Ben Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Qena - Egypt*


Amanecer del globo solar | Sunrise of the solar balloon by Marc Mateos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malibu - US*


Best Malibu Sunset! Red, Yellow, Orange Clouds! Magical El Matador Beach Sunset! Nikon D810 HDR Photos Dr. Elliot McGucken Fine Art Photography! 14-24mm Nikkor Wide Angle F2.8 Lens by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corbett, Oregon - US*


Sunrise Surreality by Andrew Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rombo - Tanzania*


Going home by Giovanni Gori, on Flickr


----------



## Elainelkh (Sep 17, 2015)

I love sunset


----------



## SouthFLPictures (Sep 13, 2015)

Great shot. Well done.


----------



## Emily_lee (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAND DUNES AT SUNSET (UNKNOWN PLACE)*









SAND DUNES AT SUNSET by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset pont Chaban Delmas, Bordeaux, France*









Sunset pont Chaban Delmas by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Kure Beach Pier, North Carolina. USA*









Sunrise at Kure Beach Pier, North Carolina by O Palsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Natural Bridges Sunset, Santa Cruz, CA. USA*









Natural Bridges Sunset, Santa Cruz, CA by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo from Ichikawa. Japan*









BIG 7002 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CURITIBA BRAZIL*









CURITIBA BRAZIL by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint - Emilion, France*









saint emilion by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in the City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain*









Sunset in the City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain by O Palsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Bridge Sunset - San Francisco, USA*









Bay Bridge Sunset - Treasure Island, Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Moritzburg, Germany*









Schloss Moritzburg 8441 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Forte São Luiz - Niteroi - Rio de Janeiro by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sentir ... by Agueda Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Kowloon Peninsula, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahrain*



Durrat al Bahrain by Hussam Qasem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi *


NEW HOPE by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


River's Bend (Horseshoe Bend of Asia!!) by Dan Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai* 



Foggy sunrise in Dubai #1 by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lindong - China*


Big Curve Morning by Darryl Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bougainville -Papua New Guinea* 


150702-F-YW474-566 by Gonzalo Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in the City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain*









Sunset in the City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia, Spain by O Palsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline Sunset From Cambridge. USA*









Boston Skyline Sunset From Cambridge by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Fuji with Tokyo Bay Bridge at sunrise. Japan*









Mt. Fuji 4462 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SEATTLE, WASHINGTON. USA*









SEATTLE, WASHINGTON by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aube sur Saint Emilion. France*









aube sur Saint Emilion 1 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin, Ireland*









from Dublin to dusk (Explore) by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset After the Snow Storm, New England, USA*









Sunset After the Snow Storm, New England, Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Marunouchi at sunset with Mt. Fuji on the horizon. USA*









Tokyo Cityscape 3490 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LOS OSOS, CA. USA*









LOS OSOS, CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embauche aube quais, Bordeaux, France*









Embauche aube quais by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussels Belgium.*









Grand Place (Explore) by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Sunset. USA*









San Francisco Sunset by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Cityscape, Japan*









Tokyo Cityscape 6050 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MORRO BAY, CA. USA*









MORRO BAY, CA by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine. France*









pont de pierre coupé aube by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Myrtle Beach, SC. USA*









end of the track by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Sunset - Oakland Hills, CA - USA*









San Francisco Sunset - Oakland Hills, CA - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Roppongi, Tokyo Tower seen from Shiodome at dusk. Japan*









Tokyo Cityscape 7162 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Coucher de soleil sur la plage du But ~ Île d'Yeu [ Vendée ~ France ] by Emmanuel VRIGNAUD, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The silent sunset by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The Dike by Harold vd Berge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Coleyville Colour by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Old wooden jetties by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Little red house by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Enjoying summer by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Come rain, come sunshine by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The little sunset that could by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Untitled by Michael Murry, on Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

Palm in Trogir,

https://flic.kr/p/yCs9nB


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymbari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## wolffparkinsonwhite (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sunset in the Orinoquia Bridge, Venezuela.*










By: David R Mata


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz (Spain).*








_Source._​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Desde la ruta 5 by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Atardecer en el Biobío by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Magallanes and Antartica Chilena, Chile*


Atardecer en el Lago Windhond by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, Argentina*


Atardecer en el lago Roca. by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*O'Higgins, Chile*


Valle Las Leñas by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*O'Higgins, Chile*


Atardecer en el valle Cachapoal by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Atardecer en el Callaqui by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Atardecer en el volcán Callaqui. by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gardernoen – Norway*


Gardermoen, Norway 007 by IP Maesstro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilimanjaro – Tanzania*


Day breaks over Africa by Jørn Olav Løkken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangdong – China*


~ Sunset Scene ~ by Peem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minokakeiwa – Japan*


Bonsai Rocks of Minokakeiwa by Raymond De Bui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ankara – Turkey*


Ankara by Pusteblume_2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilanova – Spain*


Pasífae (Playa de Ribes Roges en Vilanova i la Geltrú) by Juan Luis Nogués Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Margherita – Italy*


Il mondo non è finito by Meghimeg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi – India*


alba sul gange 2 by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brindisi – Italy*


our share of night by giancarlo, italy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culkein – UK*


Distant "Old Man". by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## ke.sollum (Sep 22, 2015)

nice pics!


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Uffington, Oxfordshire by Philip Selby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

The Secret Cave of 1,000 Steps Beach by Matt Payne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arctic

Somewhere Only We Know by Dave Brosha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Koblenz at night by ernst christen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

East Coast, US

USS Salem Sunset by Frank Grace, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

5Ds_017 KIX Airport Overview - Runway by Yutaka Okamoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Carmel, CA, US

Carmel by Gabe Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coast line, US


Asilomar by Gabe Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, CA, US

Big Sur by Gabe Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, CA, US

Big Sur by Gabe Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


más sombras! / more shadows! by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


amanecer en ciudad hidalgo amarillos by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*

][ ][ ][ by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baja California Sur, Mexico*


fakeflex by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


ocaso 02 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiapas, Mexico*


Metal sun / Sol metálico by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


crepúsculo by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


<----___o by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


teques cayendo la noche by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


amazonia by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


golden up-shower by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


amanecer 01 / sunrise 01 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


azul oro y manos by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


sky´s burning by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


fried waves by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puy de Dome – France*


Vue sur la Chaîne des Puys by Pierre Goigoux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Connes, CA –US*


Mount Conness, Alpenglow by Matthew Youngberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haute Savoie – France*


Dor Lomin by Enrico Fossati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarasai – Lithuania*


Sunset in Zarasai by Grinvich_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali – Indonesia*


Paradise Found by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perce, Quebec – Canada*


Percé, Québec - 18 Juin 2015 (2) by Claude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Melbourne by Costa Kontos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tayrona Park – Colombia*


Sunset Tayrona National Park, Colombia by jelleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning Feed by Alex Hover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eyjafjörður - Iceland*


Summer in Eyjafjörður by Helgi Arnar Alfreðsson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymbari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Broadway Tower by Rich Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sunset by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

A new beginning by Ander Alegría, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset Rock by Andy Davey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

pond view (Explored on 9/23/15) by melike erkan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

overlook of Norway fjrod at sunset by LingHK, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Reservoir at sunset by LingHK, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Like sculptures... by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sunset (explored) by Damian Hedinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Los Angeles Sunset No. 3 by Larry Couture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MORRO BAY, CA. USA*









MORRO BAY by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









place de la bourse aube-2 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boynton Beach FL, USA*









first light by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sprague Lake Sunset, Rocky Mountains, Colorado. USA*









Sprague Lake Sunset, Rocky Mountains, Colorado by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbow Bridge Tokyo, Japan*









Rainbow Bridge Tokyo 5592 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LOS OSOS, CA. USA*









LOS OSOS, CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









quais rive droite by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long Range Lake , Ireland*









Long Range Lake (Explore) by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Pescadero, CA. USA*









Sunset in Pescadero, CA by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the silhouette of Mt. Fuji seen from Maihama. Japan*









Tokyo Gate Bridge 4301 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymbari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha Giang – Vietnam*


_MG_1224 MPL Ha Giang by HUNG TRAN PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sunset at Ølberg. by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Palm Beach, FL, US

Boca Raton Lifestyle Photos Red Reef Parl Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Lone Tree on Green Grassy Hill West Palm Beach Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Purple Sunset Winding Waters Natural Area by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset along the Waterway Jupiter Island by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

West Palm Beach, FL, US

West Palm Beach by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Winding Waters Natural Area Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

PGA Boulevard Bridge Sunset at Lake by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Jupiter Florida Abacoa Golf Course by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Palm Beach Gardens Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Itanos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^And Many People Say Los Angeles ,California ,USA , Traffic:bash::lol: is bad , they need to see This Great Photo Nikkodemo ,Our SSC friendly family Great Photos of Sunsets Friend !! :cheers: 

Fantastic Nikkodemo, Keep up the great work,



Nikkodemo said:


> *Hefei, China*
> 
> 
> Parking City Project 04 by Tao Wu, en Flickr


rest in peace steve, 
we will never forget you steve, never our Greatest SSC QuantumX of the seas Captain "Q " 
we will always and forever Remember our SSC Super Moderator and SSC Friend to Everyone here !!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Itanos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reserva Natural Esteros del Iberá. Corrientes. Argentina*









Reserva Natural Esteros del Iberá. Corrientes. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Heras. Buenos Aires. Argentina*









Las Heras. Buenos Aires. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional El Palmar. Colón. Entre Ríos. Argentina*









Parque Nacional El Palmar. Colón. Entre Ríos. Argentina by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Pehuenia. Neuquén. Argentina (Explore)*









Villa Pehuenia. Neuquén. Argentina (Explore) by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Sailboats returning home after a beautiful evening of racing on Lake Michigan by David Behrens, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Tonight's Sunset by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan - USA*

Mackinac Bridge by Gary Szatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*French Polynesia*


Gambier Islands, French Polynesia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Pitcairn, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Ducie, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pitcairn Islands, UK*


Ducie, Pitcairn Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


In New Caledonian waters by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


In New Caledonian waters by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solomon Islands*


Iron Bottom Sound, Solomon Islands by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Caledonia, France*


New Caledonia by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vanuatu*


Espiritu Santo Island, Vanuatu by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vanuatu*


Ambae or Bali Ha'i by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Istanbul by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Botswana*


Botswana by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Salzburg Sunset by Paul Gabronis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Zer Meiggere, Goms by imhof patrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Reflection of sunset by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit Point, MI, US

Indian summer and first day of fall at Detroit Point by Ron Wiltse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Santorini 's evening lights by Jean-Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Sunset At Tres Palmeras Vineyard by Frank Coster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Amundön by Stefan Gyllenhammar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset - Lake Mary Coconino National Forest by Gary Gable, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Toronto, near the equinox by Michael Leckman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Espectacular albada .... Maravillosa salida de sol by Josep Mª Borrat, on Flickr


----------



## odlum833 (Sep 4, 2007)

jose l. said:


> *Malin Head, North Ireland – UK*
> 
> 
> Malin Head by Guillaume, on Flickr


I don't mean to be nit picking and it's great pic...but Malin Head is in the Republic of Ireland, not the UK.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cigarettes and loneliness by Kalli ॐ Pai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinabalu – Borneo*


IMG_1482_proc by Warrick Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Thailand - ประเทศไทย by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kermorvan – France*


Pointe de Kermorvan by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabernas – Spain*


Montañas de silencio by Antonio Camero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corona del Mar Beach, Ca – US*


Twilight fell: The sky turned to a light, dusky purple... by Tamtho Nganha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


bovine staring by Ngaire (ni-ree) Naran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


vorgesternglück. by sommerpfuetze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camps Bay South Africa*


Lion's Head and Camps Bay by W.J. vd Hoeven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keflavik – Iceland*


Keflavík by Marco Franchino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*


Abu Dhabi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Makarska, Croatia*









Atardecer en Makarska, Croacia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trieste. Italia*









Trieste. Italia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trieste. Italia*









Trieste. Italia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en Morro de San Pablo. Bahía. Brasil*









Atardecer en Morro de San Pablo. Bahía. Brasil by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









Budapest by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego, California, USA*









SAN DIEGO, CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









CUAUHTEMOC by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nelson's Column 
Lord Horatio Nelson stands atop his column.*

Trafalgar Square, London. UK









Nelson's Column by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Philadelphia ... USA*









Good Morning Philadelphia ... by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt Panorama, Germany*









Frankfurt Panorama by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata, Sicily - Italy*












by "André M.", su Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


Kochi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Goa, India*


Goa by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island*


the sunset bill.. by f i Я a x, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Bengal - India*


Friends Forever by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Krabi - Thailand*


Railay Beach - Krabi - Thailand by Jarrod Castaing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Rovigno by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Before leaving*


Prima di andare via by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Stella di mare by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés y Providencia, Colombia*


Sunset, San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés y Providencia, Colombia*


Sunset, San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés y Providencia, Colombia*


Sunset, San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Sunrise, Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eerie Smoky Morning in Vancouver BC, Canada*









Eerie Smoky Morning in Vancouver BC by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina at Steveston Fisherman's Wharf, in Richmond BC Canada.*









Sunset View from Richmond Steveston Fisherman's Wharf by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tetsujin 28-go Monument (鉄人28号 モニュメント) in Kobe (神戸) Japan*









Tetsujin 28-go Monument (鉄人28号 モニュメント) in Kobe (神戸) Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vancouver airport at sunset with huge sun, in Vancouver BC Canada.*









Vancouver Airport at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponyo at ABENO HARUKAS 300 (ハルカス300 展望台) in Osaka (大阪) Japan*









Ponyo at ABENO HARUKAS 300 (ハルカス300 展望台) in Osaka (大阪) Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*USA*









DERELICT RAIL CARS by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









place de la bourse by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boynton Beach FL. USA*









solid gold sunrise by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from the Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia, USA*









Sunset from the Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia, Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Sunset Tunnel in Tokyo Japan*









Golden Sunset Tunnel in Tokyo Japan by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo City Skyline at Sunset from Tokyo Skytree, Japan*









Tokyo City Skyline at Sunset from Tokyo Skytree (東京スカイツリー) by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yosemite sunset, California, USA*









YOSEMITE N.P. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









hdr place de la bourse by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Willard Hotel at blue hour, Washington, USA*









The Willard Hotel at blue hour by Dennis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Skyline - Sunset at Wolf Point, USA*









Chicago Skyline - Sunset at Wolf Point, Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Cityscape with Mt. Fuji , Japan*









Tokyo Cityscape with Mt. Fuji 4776 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Wave2_ by JLindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

after the storm by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Sunset by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

September is coming to its end by Sebastian "Basse" Lindström, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Florentine sunset (Explored) by Marcel Germain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kauai, Hawaii, US

Kauai by Zak Zeinert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Jose, CA, US

SJ-City-Sunset-20150927-JPG1024wm by Bill Adams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Sunset in Santa Clarita, California by Jeff Turner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Bali Sunset by Andrew Ker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Le soleil se couche sur les remparts 2 by Alain SERGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


Atardecer by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Atardecer con Pelícano by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Atardecer con aves by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Vivek S K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Turning Torso | Malmö | Sweden by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Sunset over Mont St. Michel, France by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg (Jan 25, 2013)

Blackpool
Blackpool 130 767 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Floripa ( Algumas horas atrás) by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Praias do sul do Brasil - Southern Brazil Beaches. by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Barra da Lagoa - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset... from my window. by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset from my window by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Divine Light II by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis - Quase noite.. ;-) by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


IRONMAN BRASIL- 2013 by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


IRONMAN BRASIL- 2013 by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Final de tarde em Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset na praia --Y by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Praia do Forte by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset na praia ;-) by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Floripa 18hs (fog and sunset). by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Faith by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Yellow Sunset by James Hale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Breaking Dawn by john mcsporran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mire Loch by Jonathan Combe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Blanket of Heather by Craig Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Moss Sunset by Andrés Nieto Porras, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

The Origin of Awe by Cameron Ground, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

360 degree sunset by Rachel Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

VTA Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Third Act of the Supermoon by steve geliot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, AZ, US

Grand Canyon 12 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset with stormy atmosphere by hiveguard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena – Italy*


The dawn of the New Year by Carlo Tardani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raffin – UK*


Stoer Lighthouse Sunset. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska - US*


Apocalyptic Sunset by Matt Gress, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy – France*


L'anse du Cul Rond by Pierre Goigoux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Baltic Sea*


Tidal paint by Jakub Domagała, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel – Switzerland*


Baselcity (Switzerland) by Buletti Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*









Shiodome Sunset 6424 by Krzysztof Baranowski, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piraino – Italy*


Capo d'Orlando..... by Salvatore Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Live in Joy by Kurian Joseph Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England*


Sea of White by James Streeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moreton Shore –UK*


Moreton shore, Wirral sunset by Marie Amos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Lanier, Georgia – US*


End of the day by Sussman Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carpathian Mountains*


Road of the dream - Дорога сна by Nameless_One, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Channel Island beach , CA – US*


An Assemblage of Shorebirds by Mike Forsman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza – Spain*


Sunset by Loveleen De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One Moment In Time by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sikunir – Indonesia*


Sunrise from Sikunir by riza amrullah, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Sunset time by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vermont, US

Nature's Tapestry- Nichols Ledge, VT by Romy Lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Pine Glades Natural Area Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Foto presentada en el IV Rally fotografico de Xabia (EXPLORE 4-10-2015) by jaume vaello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Salt sticks 001 ( Explore 30 - 08 - 2015) Esta foto se la dedico a mi amigo Vicent Llorens. Felicidades amic. by jaume vaello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Gold moments 06 by jaume vaello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Thorup Strand by Ole Steffensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Alessio Severini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


El sol nace para todos by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


Tetacawi by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona/California, USA*


Amanecer by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Saint Michel, France*









Mont Saint Michel by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photographed in the Surrey Hills, England.*









Tree by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Matterhorn Sunset, Switzerland"*









The Matterhorn by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on the Flickr10 London Photowalk, UK"*









Girl with a Dolphin by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The view of Vancouver Island mountains, Canada*









Twilight View on BC Ferry by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GLACIER N.P. MONTANA. USA*









GLACIER N.P. MONTANA by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont de l'iroise, Brittany, France*









Pont de l'iroise by Nicolas Bzh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adraga Beach - Sintra - Portugal*









Goodbye Summer by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in San Francisco, USA*









Sunset in San Francisco, Featured in Yahoo Travel's - "Astonishing sunsets from around the world" Aug,2013 by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hirosaki Castle. © Glenn E Waters. Japan*









Hirosaki Castle. © Glenn E Waters. Japan. Over 6,000 visits to this photo. by Glenn Waters, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody for visite and likes in this thread, cheers.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerro Azul - Peru*


Setting Sun At Cerro Azul by Andrew Nicoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerro Azul- Peru*


Sunset Light at Cerro Azul by Andrew Nicoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberort –Austria*


Beautiful sunset by Markus T. Berger ⇒ www.mtberger-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scheveningen*


Love on the beach, Scheveningen by Perry Schets, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonifacio – France*


Bonifacio by Jean-Michel Raggioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lublin – Poland*


The power of water plants 2 by Piotr Fil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jubakar*


J U B A K A R by Bani Hasyim بنو هاشم, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foggy Morning Pond-1 by Adam Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inverclyde – UK*


Free French Memorial, Lyle Hill by Neil Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonifacio – France*


A Madonetta (Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tread Carefully by Caleb4ever, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Admire by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Oriental painting by sunjin lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arctic

Arctic Afterglow "Explored" by Derbyshire Harrier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Two- by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

A Lovely Sunset by Charith Kariyawasam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pink afterglow,sunset 10-5-15 by pictaker64 ( still no gear ), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2015-10-05_06-15-42 by stef sh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

7-25-15-5 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paros, Greece

Sunset, Paros by Rosa Wolken, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Lago de Pátzcuaro by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


La despedida fue de ensueño by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Gran Despedida by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Mares y sombras by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


El punto y la línea by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Iceland*









by annie_everywhere


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*









Istanbul by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful sunrise this morning in Bushy Park, Hampton Court, England.*









Golden Pond by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens Sunset, Greece"*









Athens by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*England's Green and Pleasant Land"*









England's Green and Pleasant Land by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kitsilano Beach at sunset on a cloudy day, in Vancouver BC Canada.*









Kitsilano Beach in Vancouver by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GLACIER NATIONAL PARK, MONTANA. USA*









GLACIER NATIONAL PARK by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carrasqueira Pier - Alcácer do Sal - Portugal*









Dubay of Wood by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sprague Lake Sunset, Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado, USA*









Sprague Lake Sunset, Rocky Mountain National Park by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Bush Fire Smokey Sunset. © Glenn E Waters. Nambucca Heads. Australia.*









A Bush Fire Smokey Sunset. © Glenn E Waters. Nambucca Heads. Australia. Explored. by Glenn Waters, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Golden Skyline by Denis Carbone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


Morning collections by Adithya Anand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument mountain ,Arizona – US*


Monument sunrise by Fatima Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda Lake – Italy*


Tramonto sul Lago di Garda by Giovanni Orrù, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


View from bridge Alexander III by massimo cuomo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acores – Portugal*


Miraodouro Lagoa do Canario by Hiral Gosalia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Eastern Island – Chile*


Tongariki sunrise by Laurie Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dawning by Nicofotog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Cruz, Tenerife – Spain*


Sandwich by nmaicas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Twin Peaks Low Fog Sunrise by alittlegordie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Twin Peaks Low Fog Sunrise by alittlegordie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Minnis Bay by richard carter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sunset by N.Oberson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

City River by Pan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Florence in all its beauty by Vincent Moschetti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Another World by Attakorn Bk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Opera House and Harbour Bridge by Attakorn Bk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Primitve World by Attakorn Bk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

San Clemente Pier Sunset by Cameron Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coast Line, US

Big Sur set. by sierra bum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Missed the Sunset by Janet Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden hour, Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









seljalandsfoss by guillaume vassord, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hvaleyrin, Iceland*









Hvaleyrin by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sliema Bay, Malta*









Sliema Bay by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Thames at Twickenham, UK*









The Thames at Twickenham by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina at Steveston Village, in Richmond BC Canada.*









Richmond Steveston Marina at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RURAL TULARE COUNTY, CA. UK*









RURAL TULARE COUNTY, CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon - Portugal*









The Best Breakfast by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloudy & rainy blue hour in Grand Rapids, MI. USA*









Grand Rapids, MI by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iwaki Mountain, Japan*









My Copen by Glenn Waters, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Szczeliniec at sunrise. Poland*









20150806-Canon EOS 6D-3338 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Basilique de Koekelberg - Bruxelles (Belgium)*









La Basilique de Koekelberg - Bruxelles by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Bosphorus Bridge by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Waimea Canyon Lookout by Conrad..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aereal Sunset*


aerial sunset by do nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millerville , Florida – US*


Fiery Sunrise by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*League City, TX – US*


Colorful Sunset by James Reil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuxhaven – Germany*


Meeting the Queen Mary 2 at Cuxhaven during sunset. by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Luna Park Sunrise by Ubutoo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langenargen- Germany*


Schloss Montfort by Ralf Warnecke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – UK*


Buachaille Etive Mòr by Neil Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- dmca


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Puesta del sol en Brabec by Luna y Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

1 by Carl Vinken, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

dog walk by Trees&weed, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

menorcan sunset by philip astles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Evening Colors by Lars Øverbø, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

Egypt, oasis of Siwa by Lucie van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Laos sunset by Lucie van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Before The Dawn Of Time by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fall mood by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Pieter Ryckaert, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


The Banks of the Danube # 2 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


The Banks of the Danube by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Loch Lomond # 3 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puntarenas, Costa Rica*


Pacific Fire 5 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Thames Light # 3 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puntarenas, Costa Rica*


Pacific Fire by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Sunset River by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Light in the Canyon by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Sunset Burj by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


The House by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Golden Gate Bridge # 3 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Joshua Tree National Park # 2 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Monument Valley # 3 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Joshua Tree National Park by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Golden Gate Bridge # 2 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Sunrise at Bryce Canyon by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Living in the Sky by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kajiado, Kenya*


Morning in Kenya by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Palace of Westminster at Sunrise by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


The Rocks of Fistral # 4 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hardap, Namibia*


Morning in Namibia by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Sunset over the Seine by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Road to Magdalene by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London from Greenwich Park by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Greenland Dock # 2 by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kajiado, Kenya*


Facing the Light by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kajiado, Kenya*


Morning at Amboseli by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kajiado, Kenya*


The Light of Amboseli by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


The Coming Light by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Houses of Parliament at Sunset by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puno, Peru*


Scenes from the Archives IV by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sukhothai, Thailand*


Sunset at Sukhothai by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Siem Reap, Cambodia*


Angkor Wat Sunrise by Aubrey Stoll, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on Cozumel, an island just off Playa del Carmen in Mexico.*









Sunset on Cozumel by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prince's Island Park at sunset, in Calgary Alberta Canada.*









Calgary Prince's Island Park at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BEYOND YOKOL VALLEY. USA*
Central Ca.









BEYOND YOKOL VALLEY by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France *
Place de la Concorde









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

..............


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia Grande, Lisbon, Portugal*









Adraga Grail by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*









Sunset in Toronto by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*purple dawn at the podgorzyn ponds, near jelenia gora, Poland*









20150805-Canon EOS 6D-3141 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel Sant'Angelo - Rome (IT)*









Castel Sant'Angelo - Rome (IT) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Sweden *


The Sun Is Breaking Through by Laijnloo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durdle Door - UK*


Durdle Door Sunrise by peter spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait City*


Al Hamra Tower at sunset in Kuwait City by Mishal Almesfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


"Rising Sun" Vietnam by Dan Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


28 by Titerl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skagit Valley, Oregon - US*


Sunrise in a Skagit Valley tulip field by Dave Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Electric Mist Over Paris by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*

Krakow - Main Square Sunrise by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


The Sun Also Rises by Tom Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Edmonton - Canada*


West Edmonton Sunrise Tipi by Mr. Happy Face - Peace Folks , on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solola, Guatemala*


Amanecer sobre el lago de Atitlán by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Solola, Guatemala*


Amanecer sobre Panajachel by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Volcanes antes del alba by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Siluetas en la Rambla (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Amanecer sobre Presa Cerro Prieto by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Amanecer sobre Campeche desde el Holiday Inn by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Paseo de los Baluartes de noche by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Amanecer sobre Linares y Hualahuises by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


El sol que se pasea por la calle by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Composición matinal con Potosí y crestas serranas (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Þjófafoss at sunset, Iceland*









Þjófafoss by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens at Dusk, Greece*









Athens at Dusk by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Upstream from Tower Bridge, London. UK*_









Upstream from Tower Bridge by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sunset viewed in Vancouver BC Canada.*









After The Sun Goes Down ... by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Rock Beach and shoreline in winter after the sun goes down, in White Rock, BC Canada.*









White Rock Beach at Twilight by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BOCAS DEL TORRO, PANAMA*









BOCAS DEL TORRO, PANAMA by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blow of the North, Viseu, Portugal*









Blow of the North by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Pier, California, USA*









San Francisco Pier by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the valleys. view from the summer trail to sniezka towards jelenia gora, Poland*









20150803-Canon EOS 6D-2855 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casino d'Ostende, Belgium*









Casino d'Ostende by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ellis Lake, Ca – US*


Ellis Lake by One Shot Reflects, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Der kleine Fluss/The small River by walterlegat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Serenity by Aaron Wheatley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tai Tapu – New Zealand*


Storm Clouds by Shane Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Palestine*


Sham bride - عروس الشام by Khawla Ashour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baceno – Italy*


Salendo all'Alpe Dévero - Baceno. by Luca Sacchet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breizh, Brittany – France*


Balade du soir en Bretagne (Breizh) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rethymo, Crete – Greece*


722 by Shaun Grist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dun Briste – Ireland*


Dun Briste Sunset by colin redmond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milford – New Zealand*


L u m i n o s i t y by Murray Osgood, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tennessee, US

Great Smoky Mountains by Phil Varney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Untitled by LIN SHUNG-YANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahiti – Polynesia *


Paddle au coucher du soleil by marc.labiche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Careii Mari – Romania*


Poppies by Robert Doloczki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


6317-15-1F by Cheol n Mi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teesport – UK*


Winter Sunset by David Pye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


masal şatosu günbatımı by Olym, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faraglione - Italy*


Tramonto su Faraglione by Alessio Camorani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Silesia – Poland*


a warm evening by Piotr Krol, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Svörtuloft, Iceland*









Svörtuloft by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kersey, Suffolk, UK*









Kersey, Suffolk by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London through the Thames Barrier, UK*









London through the Thames Barrier by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The colors of twilight in Richmond BC Canada.*









Richmond City at Twilight by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ZION NATIONAL PARK, UTAH. USA*









ZION NATIONAL PARK, UTAH by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coye-La-Forêt, Picardie. France*









Coye-La-Forêt by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faifa, Viseu, Portugal*









The Doors Montain by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Sunset -California. USA*









Golden Gate Sunset - Available on Getty Images by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*karpacz Poland*









20150802-Canon EOS 6D-2837 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE)*









La Collégiale de Lobbes (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Till dawn by Caleb4ever, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sun sets over a sea arch off the coast of Northern Ireland.*









An Irish Coast by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bushy Park, UK*









Beautiful Country by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The view of Westham Island and Fraser River at Sunset in Ladner, Delta BC Canada.*









Fraser River View on Westham Island Bridge at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SUNSET, DANA PT. CA. USA*









SUNSET, DANA PT. CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascais, Lisbon, Portugal*









Landscaper Quest by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful sunset on the west coast in Santa Cruz, California. USA*









Sunset @ Natural Bridges in Santa Cruz, California by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*









20150925-Canon EOS 6D-6720 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Vecchio - Firenze (IT)*









Ponte Vecchio - Firenze (IT) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Sunset at Hamburg harbor (Container cranes #1) by JayPiDee, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Reichenau, Germany*


Reichenau Sunset by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Atardecer Rumbo al DF - 2 by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Atardecer en Veracruz - 1 by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Amanecer en Veracruz - 5 by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


Atardecer - 5 by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baja California Sur, Mexico*


Panorama Arco Monochrome - Golden Arch by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dettifoss, Iceland*









Dettifoss by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A misty morning over Ireland.*









Oh Ireland by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frosty Morning in Bushy Park. UK*









Frosty Morning in Bushy Park by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona Beach Regional Park is a great place for sunset watching in Richmond BC Canada.*









Ocean View from Iona Beach at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego, California. USA*









SAN DIEGO by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense, Ile de France*









Perspective Tag 2 by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adraga Beach (Portugal)*









M U T A T I O N by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dawn in Washington DC (USA)*









Dawn in Washington DC by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*









20150422-Canon EOS 6D-6823 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze - Italy*









Firenze - Italy by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magallanes Province – Chile*


sunrise towers by Casey Eisenreich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*


View from Tyne Bridge by Laurence Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Europoort – Netherlands* 


Mini Sunset Ships by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Herttoniemi – Finland*


Untitled by Sameli Kujala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


BT Tower by Luke Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik – Croatia*


P1050323m Dubrovnik bay in backlight by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camotes Island, Cebu – Philippines *


The beautiful island of Camotes Cebu, Philippines by Byron Superales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punjab – Pakistan*


Going home by Awais Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soir à Goury by Antoine Ybert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zadar – Croatia*


"Greeting the sun " in Zadar, Croatia by Anita Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sunset at the Zanjice beach in Montenegro*









by przemnml


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sunset in Tivat (Montenegro)*









by *przemnml*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Kurzętnik (Poland)*









by *przemnml*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tenerife, Spain*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Coconut Palm Tree Sunset Palm Beach Island by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Colorful Sunset Over the Lake Palm Beach Gardens by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bosham Sunset.... by Graham Markham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Blood sky by Thomas Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Sunset over Sea from French Riviera, FRANCE by Domi RCHX, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bosham Sunset II by Graham Markham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Pinggan by Made Ardika, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

... sunset hunters | Melasti Beach, Bali, Indonesia by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

an abandoned ship | Kelan beach, Bali, Indonesia by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cambodia by Khasar Sandag, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymbari, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Sunrise in Riviera Maya by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Riviera Maya magic sunrise III by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Riviera Maya magic sunrise by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Riviera Maya magic sunrise II by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Amanece en la Cité by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Un nuevo dia by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Carcassonne sunrise in the wall by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris sunset by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Atardecer en la Barceloneta by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Crete, Greece*


Heraclión .IMG_0631 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dettifoss, Iceland*









Dettifoss by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giants Causeway, Northern Ireland*









Giants Causeway, Northern Ireland by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Cross St Pancras, London. UK*









Kings Cross St Pancras by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The fabulous "Dancing Waters" fountain at Queen Elizabeth Park, in Vancouver BC Canada.*









Queen Elizabeth Park Fountain at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego, USA*









SAN DIEGO by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ericeira - Mafra - Portugal*









Leak of Color by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in San Francisco, USA*









Sunrise in San Francisco by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Dusk at Battery Park, NYC by Filipe Martone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*shortly before sunrise in verzenay (51), champagne-ardenne, france*









20150823-Canon EOS 6D-5584 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza - Cinque Terre - Italy*









Vernazza - Cinque Terre - Italy by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw – Poland*


Sunset in Wroclaw by Maciek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Coucher de soleil aux Buttes Chaumont en automne, Paris by Yann OG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golfe de Porto , Corsica – France*


Coucher de soleil sur le Golfe de Porto, Corse by Yann OG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto, Corsica – France*


Ota au coucher du soleil, Corse by Yann OG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Herbstnebel an der Donau (vom Steiner Ktreuzberg) by Andreas Binder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


It's Time To Wake Up by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taif Al Hada road – Saudi Arabia*


Saudi Arabia, Taif Al Hada road, with a length of 43 km, Alkar Mountains. by مفرح اليحياوي, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan – China*


in between Shadow n Highlight in DaMaKan by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fortaleza – Brazil*


Alie-Taglia by Leonardo Mello, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sutomore, Montenegro*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The sun sets at Segleim by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

the whale and the shipwreck by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Autumn sunset by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Summer sunset by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Sunset at Konyavska mountain by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Lilac sunsets 2 by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

The Great Basilica of Pliska by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Sunset at the partially-submerged church by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Sunset time by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

The magic of Pirin by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Jarun, Zagreb, Croatia*










by *antekatic365*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Sunset in Cairo from Al Azhar Garden. In the background, the Pyramids behind the two buildings. Birds around a minaret in the front. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanna, Scotland – UK*


Sanna Sunset backlit Sheep by Bob the Lomond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bard – France*


DSC_5760 by TANYA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocca Calascio – Italy*


Mountain chain uncovered by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Hefner, Oklahoma – US*


Sunset lake Hefner oklahoma city by denis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badung – Indonesia*


Sunrise at Sanur, Bali by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuang Yan, Yunna – China*


Hazy Sunset over Mah Li Zai Village by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Tomaree – Australia*


Mount Tomaree by - Anita Ao, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

Sunset 22 Sun Over International Bridge (Sault)-1 by Norris Seward, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

Ludington Sunset Walk by *Jo_Joe*, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

South Haven sunset by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

Roiling Sunset by wsilver, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

Mackinac Bridge by Photography Across America, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Trillium Sunset by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Saoseo Sunset by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Dakota, US

dawn - Badlands National Park - 7-24-14 08 by Tucapel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Blue Valencia by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanzania

When The Night Comes by Achim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Dungeness by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Into the Sun at Pigeon Point by Ian Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh – US*


Golden Hour ends at Frank Curto Park by Joseph Heh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sahara Desert – Libya*


Traveller by Anna Gibiskys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga – Spain*


Benalmadena by Torsten Sobanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golden Coast – Australia*


Through the haze by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rajahmundri – India*


Going in to the Light by mnreddy9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge Sunset by Michael Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## piccinini (Oct 6, 2015)

Manaus


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laveno – Italy*


A cena con l'infinito - Laveno Mombello. by Luca Sacchet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pukerua Bay – New Zealand*


Sunset Shoot Evening Pukerua Bay by Paul Jenness, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Riding into the sunset by The Decipher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le Parc de Belleville au crépuscule, Paris by Yann OG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Fork Lake, Ohio – US*



Flight of Gold by Zev790, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siebengebirge - Germany*


Dream Scenery by Arno Hoyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Marseille Old Dock by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ca Lang Co – Vietnam*


Y3193.Lăng Cô.Phú Lộc.Huế.0714 by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso – Chile*


Amazing New Year's Eve by miranda teran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Green Forest – Australia*


Main Canal Mob by dustaway, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Desierto de Tabernas, Almería by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Sorbas, Almería by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les jardins suspendus de Thuin (Be)*









Les jardins suspendus de Thuin (Be) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munaðarnes, Iceland*









Munaðarnes by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mist over Park City, Utah. USA*









Mist over Park City by Peter McClintock, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the South **** Trail, Richmond BC Canada.*









Richmond South **** at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punta Uva, on the Caribbean coast, Costa Rica*









COSTA RICA by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mourisca, Sétubal, Portugal*









Chill Out Moment by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge with Full Moon, Sunset from Marin Headlands, USA*









Golden Gate Bridge With Full Moon by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Mauna Kea Sunset (see timelapse video link below) by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk – Poland*


Sunset in Gdańsk by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough – UK*


may (22) by Blake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya – Malaysia *


The Trinity by Lim Su Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Ohikilolo Sunset (see video link below) by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Klein Karrendorf – Germany*


Sonnenuntergang Rapsfeld by Stefan Kretzschmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malta*


Balluta Bay by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Mont-Royal View - Panorama Sunrise by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_10413 by TK_1991, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily – Italy*


Mothia, Sicily April, 2015 292 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Barcelona*










by *Aodw*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

Greece, near Corfu









By me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Michigan State - US*


Hell Freezes Over by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yanbu – Saudi Arabia*


Electricity Towers by Ahmed Alhaidari أحمد الحيدري, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vacouver – Canada*


Sunset over Vancouver. March 21, 2015 by Mark Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Wakatipu – New Zealand*


Sunset drive along Lake Wakatipu by Simon Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*










by *maxo1965*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isleham Priory, England (UK)*









Isleham Priory by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rheden, Gueldre, Netherlands*









20150811-Canon EOS 6D-3620 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo di Pisa (IT)*









Duomo di Pisa (IT) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munaðarnes, Iceland*









Munaðarnes by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Reifel Migratory Bird Sanctuary at Sunset, Canada*









Winter Reifel Migratory Bird Sanctuary at Sunset by TOTORORO.RORO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GLACIER N.P. USA*









GLACIER N.P. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coye-La-Forêt, France*









Coye-La-Forêt by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dyrholaey - Iceland*









Lundadrangur by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia Skyline at Sunset, USA*









Philadelphia Skyline at Sunset [Explored 1/5/2014 #14] by Valentina Sokolskaya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unsafe anyway, Sweden*









Unsafe anyway by Johan Runegrund, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*



Golden Hour by Sònia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon *


Grand Canyon Sunrise by Adam A, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunrise in schwarzwald, Germany*









20150528-Canon EOS 6D-9557 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blankenberge (BE)*









Blankenberge (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munaðarnes, Iceland*









Munaðarnes by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Den Haag (The Hague), Netherlands*









Golden Hour by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier National Park, USA*









GLACIER N.P. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense, Paris, France*









La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jökulsárlón Lagoon, Iceland*









Golden Strike by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klädesholmen och solnedgång, Sweden*









Klädesholmen och solnedgång by Johan Runegrund, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rampa de Voo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Rampa de Voo Livre da Pedra Bonita - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conwall - UK*


Land's End, Cornwall by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bunnet Stone, Scotland – UK*


The Bunnet Stane with sun halo by Neil Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selfoss - Iceland*


Selfoss birdge by Thorvaldur Sveins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coupeville, WA – US*


Sunset Bluffin' by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Þorlákshöfn south Iceland*


Sunrise by the pier by Thorvaldur Sveins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spaulding, Illinois – US*


HIGHBALL Spaulding by Duane Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah – US*


Panoramic Arch by Gaurav Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallamook, OR – US*


Calm by .neiroi:., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Fiery Sunset by Adrian Court, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


DSC_1462 by Fatima Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset by the albert memorial (1) by david miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lippeauen - Germany*


Sonnenaufgang - sunrise Lippeauen by Olaf Kerber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Final moments- Sun setting - DSC_0697 by John Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sonnenaufgang by fotissima♥, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset - Alghero by Davide Fancellu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Dunstanburgh Castle Ruins by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Virginia, US

Autumn at Skyline Drive by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sunset in Kongsberg by Anka.alstad Alstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Evening in Rome by Johan Klovsjö, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Amanecer otoñal by Nacho Cosio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Derwentwater by Simon Saunders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Purple Pink Sunset Over Palm Beach County Natural Area by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Lake Okeechobee Sunset Pelicans Flying Square by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cromer, Norfolk, UK*









Cromer, Norfolk by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chilly sunrise in sauerland, Germany*









20130519-Canon EOS 600D-3123 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges (BE)*









Bruges (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heiðmörk, Iceland*









Heiðmörk by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at the Noord AA lake in Zoetermeer, Netherlands*









Before the rain... by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cayucos, California, USA*









CAYUCOS, CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VTS Tower of Lisbon, Portugal*









River Control by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Åstol looking towards mainland Sweden*









Åstol looking towards mainland Sweden by Johan Runegrund, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









A Mistura do Moderno com o Tradicional - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sonnenaufgang im Nebel - foggy sunrise by Olaf Kerber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val Thorens – France*


Val Thorens Sunset by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Forced Perspective - DSC_0677 by John Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montecalderaro – Italy*


Montecalderaro, Castel San Pietro Terme, Italy, 2015 003 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kimmeridge – UK*


KIMMERIDGE SUNSET. by SIMON NORRIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minaun – Ireland*


Minaun View by jlineen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Alice in wondeRome by Francesco Di Vito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antona – Italy*


Ancona, Marche, Italy - Sunset #1 by gianni del bufalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurgesee – Switzerland* 


Golden light over Zugersee by Jonas Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Espagne- Sitges - Sunrise - seascape - lands cape by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kouremenos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kouremenos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kouremenos village, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Pieniny Mountains, Poland*


Sunrise by Darek Podhajski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The rugged, natural beauty of Dartmoor. UK*









Devon Sunburst by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*









EF16-35mm f-4L IS USM-12 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port-Grimaud (France)*









Port-Grimaud (France) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tungutjörn, Iceland*









Tungutjörn by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hopfen Am See Blue Hour, Germany*









Hopfen Am See Blue Hour (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern California, USA*









SOUTHERN CA. by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*








Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Setúbal, Portugal*









First Light by Carlos Resende, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Concrete Bridge (Sweden)*









Concrete Bridge by Johan Runegrund, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirante do Pedrão - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Acaba a Noite e Começa o Dia na Cidade Maravilhosa by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona – US*


Sunset at Horseshoe Bend by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool – UK*


Canning Dock and light ship - with sig by Paul Madden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volos – Greece*


Navigation by Petr Kaisr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamar Bridge – UK*



Tamar bridge sunset yellow.jpg by Bill G Plymouth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta*


Sunset After Rain by Anjar Wisnubroto, on Flickrr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caernarfon – UK*


Caernarfon Castle at dusk by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Loop by myy_t, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunottar – UK*


Extremity by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodensee*


Sonnenuntergang by Ralf Warnecke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice (1 of 1).jpg by daniel york, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

first row to a sunset by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Burning Sky by Jyrki Salmi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Fading Memories by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Cruz, CA, US

The Lineup by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Corrmorant Fisherman, China by Shalabh Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Hills by Sanjay Saxena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

"Flying home..." by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Giallonardo sunset by Salvatore Giallombardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

... END ... by piola66, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

船帆石（getty） by shihan shan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casteluccio – Italy*


Another Day, Another Dream by Alessandro Giordani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamonix – France*


Sunset from the Cosmique lodge by Matthieu Lienart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


A lonely tree by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines *


Lapaz's Sunset by Tim Cabrejas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'Albufera - Spain*


Alba-a-l'Albufera by Dani Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HDR Sunset by Jonathan Stafford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The day before the downpour by elpolodiablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


Sunset in May by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough - UK*


april (26) by Blake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pagan - Myanmar*


Despegue de globos en Bagan by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kouremenos village, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kouremenos village, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Kouremenos village, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Udaipur by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Udaipur by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maharashtra, India*


Mumbai by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maharashtra, India*


Mumbai by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Hampi by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Goa, India*


Goa by Aaron Geddes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc Guell, Barcelona, Spain*









Parc Guell [Explored] by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening panorama of Ujue village with its fortified church dominating village skyline, Spain*









20150404-X-E1-5269 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Citadelle de Namur (BE)*









La Citadelle de Namur (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tungutjörn, Iceland*









Tungutjörn by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour at Hopfen am See, Germany*









Blue Hour at Hopfen am See, Germany by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moray – UK*


Lossiemouth by SG Photography UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Reflection of Sunset by milan2ny, on Flickr


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Fresh one (taken few hours ago). Sunset on Shwezandaw pagoda, Bagan, Burma









...









Oh, sorry, photos by me.


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

And more of Bagan stuff:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Where the sky melts in the sea by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Kingdom at the top by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

lineal sunset by Steve Wall, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

CARPE DIEM by frederic petry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

the evening-159 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Die Basteibrücke by Sven Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Natures Show! by Tony Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

marble cloud by David Barton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

El Salvador


Under a Blue Sky by Javier Suay Anton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Storm Sunset by Lauren Huston, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## from the World (Nov 3, 2015)

skimboarder, Poland by from the World, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle at Sunset, Washington, USA*









Seattle at Sunset by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in owl mountains, Poland*









20131223-Canon EOS 6D-0677 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Sambre à Lobbes (BE)*









La Sambre à Lobbes (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Riverwalk in Sevilla, Spain*









The Riverwalk in Sevilla, Spain [Explored] by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valley of wallen, an hour before sunrise, Germany*









20140223-Canon EOS 6D-2281 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Grimaud (France)*









Port Grimaud (FR) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snæfell, Iceland*









Snæfell by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dutch Jetty (Netherlands)*









Dutch Jetty by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris from Montparnasse tower, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the eastern part of Shenyang city, Liaoning Province, northeastern China*









Fuling-02 by 晨 昕, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Night City Sunset*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rhial...91N-fA52vx-qLNxcR-bBe2qi-oPqUWe-r7TJ2C-nxEMVX


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arpoador, Brazil*









Arpoador,Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake City Sunset, USA*









Salt Lake City Sunset by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tejada, Canary Island – Spain*


Untitled by Yesenia López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7717 by Patrick Claes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Vancouver Sunset by Brian Chase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lebanon, Wisconsin - US*


Big Sun Goin' Down by Eileen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boschheide - Germany*


The man with the dog.jpg by Peter Spotka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arundel Castle – UK*


Arundel castle at sunset by Adeypoos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


Cast Off by Adithya Anand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall – UK*


sunset by Carola Wolny-Hubrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dog and child by jlee31180, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gallatin, Montana – US*


Big Sky. by Matt Zwilling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassis – France *


Cassis Blue Hour by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


A view of Caracas by Victor Sirvent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

after the storm by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Le gru by Enrico Cusinatti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Colour with a twist by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Bay Vista Park Sunset by Tim Arruda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Berkeley 11-10-15 0169 E by John Beach, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Innsbruck by Danijel Jovanovic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Prague Golden City by Bogdan R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Naples Pier Sunset White Egret by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

West Palm Beach Skyline at the Waterway by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Seagull Flying Over Naples Pier at Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning Rush Hour by Dylan Nardini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bulgaria*


20150410_WES_0009 by Veselin Bonev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Untitled by Yesenia López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec Bridge - Canada*


Québec Bridge by Leandro Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moses Lake – US*


spring sunset by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Pulpit Rock - Dorset (explored) by Chris Pope, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland - New Zealand*


sky tower from afar by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fishing for wind turbines?? by Jason Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


First Breath of the Sun by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


actores secundarios... by josé manuel, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*









HDRshooter photography contest sponsored by HDRsoft by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise near dernau, Germany*









20140928-Canon EOS 6D-3631 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lúpínan, Iceland*









Lúpínan by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zandmotor - Kijkduin, Netherlands*









Zandmotor - Kijkduin by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United States, Florida, Miami*









Miami-07 by 晨 昕, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Kassel, Germany.*









morning glory by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil.*









Arpoador,over the rocks by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake Sunset, Utah, USA*









Salt Lake Sunset by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuschwanstein Castle, a royal palace in the Bavarian Alps of Germany*









Where Dreams Come True by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Atardecer, Cartagena, Colombia by Carlos Adampol Galindo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Armenia - Colombia*

Armenia by Luis Alveart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*

Antes dos bretes... by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinheiro Machado - Brazil*

Campo e luz by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uquire, - Venezuela*

Atardecer en Uquire by Arianna AQ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cali - Colombia*


cali dusk by Andres Montengro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Avenida de Mayo desde la Plaza de Mayo (Buenos Aires, Argentina) by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Ñuñohue by Difusa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


BS AS CONSTITUCION 2009 by hernan navarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Marruecos???? nooo, La Candelaria, Bogotá Colombia por cayisn, Morroco noo La Candelaria, Bogotá Colombia por cayisn by Claudia NiÑo Villalobos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


HAWAII by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amanecer 12.12.2012 by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Puesta de sol (Alicante-España) by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Cabo cielo rojo (San Juan-España) by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Amanecer by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


minutos antes de la tormenta, Méjico by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


tarde irreal by danielgil50, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Low sun by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Sunset (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Waiting for the night by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Taj Mahal, India*

Taj Mahal, India by Neal Wilson, on Flickr
The famed Taj Mahal and its reflection!


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Mumbai, India*

Mumbai sunset by Leaning Ladder Photography, on Flickr

The city skyline against the setting sun.


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Udaipur, India*

Sunset 02 by Liam Haines, on Flickr

Lake Pichola with the City Palace of Udaipur seen in the background.


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Srinagar, India*

Nagin Lake - Srinagar - Kashmir - India - Sylvain Brajeul © by Sylvain Brajeul, on Flickr

Sunset seen from the veranda of a houseboat in Srinagar, India.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


HFF by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Sun giant by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


trust in desire by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


First light (6:54 AM) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


The great gig in the sky by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Kanchenjunga, Eastern Himalayas, NE India*

Kangchenjunga........The Golden Mountain [Explored] by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Nilgiris range, Southern India*

Nilgiris turning Red (happy bday pokka) by Prabhu B Doss, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Dusk (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Colorful Sunrise 2 by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Wrong Lane Speeding by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Lost Valley by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Highway's Sunfire by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Outskirt Sunset by Daniel Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Sunrise with Laranjeiras and the Sugarloaf Mountain (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Industrial Sea (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Siglufjordur, Iceland*


The Only Sunlight You See in Winter (Siglufjordur, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Sunset from Tijuca (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Downtown (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Ipanema Beach After Sunset (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Sunset Colored Mountain (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Sunset and Umbrellas at Top of The Corcovado (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Sunset with "O Pão de Açúcar" and Rio viewed from The Corcovado (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Golden Sunset (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Sunrise from Zufre (Huelva Province, Andalusia, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


Midnight Sunset with Sólfar (Reykjavik, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2010-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Sunrise (Andalusia, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nieuwpoort (BE)*









Nieuwpoort (BE) by Cédric Mayence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Smerek, Poland*









20140731-Canon EOS 6D-1653 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Goa, India*

Atardecer en Colva Beach. Goa. India by Joaquín Ghiorzo, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Udaipur, Western India*

Maharajah Palace at Sunset by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Into the Sun 2015 by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_2283 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_1040 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_0211 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_8911 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_8789 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_8016 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

DSC_5962 by david linson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

La Jolla's Serengeti Sunset by Bernasconi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite National Park, California, US

Yosemite - sun is setting over the valley by Toon van den Einde, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunset, Orinoco Delta, Delta Del Orinoco, Delta De l'Orénoque, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunset, Orinoco Delta, Delta Del Orinoco, Delta De l'Orénoque, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunrise, Trekking Mount Roraima Day 6, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunrise, Trekking Mount Roraima Day 6, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunset, Trekking Mount Roraima Day 3, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunrise, Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunrise, Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunrise, Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunset, Trekking Day 2, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunrise, Trekking Day 2, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunset, Trekking Day 2, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunset, Trekking Day 2, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunset, Trekking Day 2, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Sunset, Trekking Day 2, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Town is a great for sunset, South Africa.*









Sunset by Yoann JEZEQUEL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Before sunrise in smerek, bieszczady, Poland*









20140731-Canon EOS 6D-1642 by Bartek Rozanski, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ingjaldshólskirkja, Iceland*









Ingjaldshólskirkja by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sassopiatto e Sassolungo, Italy*









The last light of day by Daniele Bisognin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heather and Gorse HDR sunset. Isle of Man (UK)*









Heather and Gorse HDR sunset. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken during a beautiful sunset near Kassel, Germany.*









endless sky by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pôr do sol na Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas-RJ. Brazil*









sunset at Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SLC Sunset, Utah, USA*









SLC Sunset by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Mary's Church, Weeting, UK*









St. Mary's Church, Weeting by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


Untitled by Nikita Byria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnoux- St Auban – France*


Lac Chateau Arnoux, Mars 2015, Complet by Seb. F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wangi Falls – Australia*


Sun sets at Wangi Falls, Litchfield National Park, NT, Australia by Cameron Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andoya – Norway*


The spring is near by Frank S. Andreassen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Aigoual – France*


Mont Aigoual by Julien Delaval, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cangas, Galicia – Spain*



Sunset Stone by Carlos Luis Marticorena Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan – Myanmar*



Bagan by Scott Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Fire-sky Sunset in Kuala Lumpur by amir hamzah khalid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire – UK*



Into the Valley by james green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York County, Pennsylvania - US*


A Country Mile by Joseph Heh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Winter daybreak by Maria A, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sanctuary (Explore) by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Home by the Sea by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Illuminated Splash by Tom Gill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

Oxbow Fall Sunset by Deanna Cagle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Under the pink sky....Explored by paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

the beautiful storm by Gloria Salgado Gispert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

Moonrise over Belle Isle by James Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Fire And Clouds - Explore 16.11.15 by LizzieB2003, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Dramatic Sunset by Christiane Grosskopf, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Lélia.. Feliz Aniversário - Happy Birthday !!!! by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset em Cacupé III - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Vou ali..... e volto já .... I'm going there .. and I'll be back..!! by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset na Praia do Pântano do Sul - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Feliz Aniversário Tereza by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset na Lagoa by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


3R1C: Tema - SUNSET by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Another sunset ....!! by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset...em Floripa. by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Feliz Aniversário meu amigo Ricardo!!! by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


3R1C: Tema Livre by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


3R1C - Silhuetas - Silhouettes by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Ribeirão da Ilha - A cara do Brasil by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Sunset - Florianópolis by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Hong Kong*









Sunset over Hong Kong EXPLORED by b80399, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hafursfell, Iceland*









Hafursfell by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset - Rome, Italy*









Sunset - Rome by kingnoerz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boats at lake, Torri del Benaco, Italy*









Boats at lake by Daniele Bisognin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris *
Pont Alexandre III









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laxey Wheel winter sunset. Isle of Man (UK)*









Laxey Wheel winter sunset. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zierenberg, Hesse, Germany*









hey are you photographing me? ;-) by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset at Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas, Brazil *
in the heart of the city of Rio de Janeiro.









sunset at Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guardsman Pass, utah, USA*









Guardsman Pass by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caernarfon Castle, Wales*









Caernarfon Castle by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weehauken, NJ – US*


Sunset over New Jersey by Mitzgami, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inverclyde – UK*


Free French Memorial, Lyle Hill by Neil Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nakhabino, Moscow – Russia*


_DSC8171 by Алексей Бордуков, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Dawn in Genoa by Enrico Egeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa – US*


Tampa Bay Sunrise by LarsenRodney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Aube normande by Alexandre Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pfaffendorf – Germany*


Romantic little foggy Pfaffendorf by eos_mg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Figuerassa – Spain*


Golden Mist by Sònia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susquehanna River, Pennsylvania – US*



Stormy Sunset at Chickies Rock by Joseph Heh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burbank, CA – US*


2303 Burbank Airport CA by ChrisReg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Holy Causeway by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset mountain, Gallio, Italy*









Sunset mountain by Daniele Bisognin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One from the Vault, cropped tight for a better view of the Scottish coastline, Isle of Man (UK)*









Colourful Dusk by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonnenuntergang über Kassel / Sunset over Kassel, Germany.*









kassel rapsfeld sonnenuntergang 2 by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Flamengo beach and the center of the Flemish city of Rio de Janeiro seen from Urca. Brazil*









Flamengo beach and the center of the city in the background by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall Rise (Utah), USA*









Fall Rise by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft, the Netherlands. *









The Crooked Church by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego Coast*


31. Toroidal Flow by Christopher Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Kız Kulesi by hakan kacar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah – US*


monument by Marc Gaynor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


The Ravaging Tree by upenn97, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


Sunset Madness by upenn97, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tivat – Montenegro*


Sunset in Tivat (Montenegro) by Przemek Pielak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*



Sunset with Greater rhea living in the Wild in Germany by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales – UK*


Easter Sunday by daniel ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kungsbro – Sweden*


Embedded by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fleming Mill*


Yesterday Sunset by LorenzMao, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^292, 000TH " Likes " Boyshow, Congratulations , Here's to another 8,000 TO Go, Fantastic Sunsets of Paris France , We Will Never Forget !! 
Our Love for Paris from Around the World, Live Long and Prosper All Our SSC Friendly Family Friends, Brothers and Sisters, :banana: WE Will Never Forget !!
World Peace is Coming !! :cheers:




Boyshow said:


> *Paris, France*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rest in Peace All Paris, France Victims and Stephen " Steve " McFarland, October 7th,1955 - February 4th , 2015 
We Will Never Forget !! , 
Live Long and Prosper ALL SSC Friendly Family Friends and Brother and Friend to all Former World Super Moderator QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " 
WE Missed you Steve, Keep well up there and Keep watching Our World and Your Towers of Miami Grow taller in 2015 and Beyond Infinity !!


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Finland*


Good Night Lovely Sun... by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sonnenuntergang Fischerhuder Wümmeniederung by Matthias Kahrs, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Finland*


Golden moment. Autumn sunset by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Red_moment by JLindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Garibaldi Sunset by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

wonder land-1505 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Painted valley by Yoli Wyrd, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Finland*


Between day and night... by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Staff Photo Comp - Sunrise/Sunset by Wex Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Finland*


Young fisherman by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Crystal Bay, Nusa Penida by ๑۩๑ V ๑۩๑, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Lahti, Finland*


Nature is painting for us... by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Lahti, Finland*


After sunset. Lake Vesijärvi by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Lahti, Finland*


When The Sun Says Good Night... by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Cruz, California, US

Cement Ship Sunset Silhouette by Steve Peters, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^292, 000TH " Likes " Boyshow, Congratulations , Here's to another 8,000 TO Go, Fantastic Sunsets of Paris France , We Will Never Forget !!
> Our Love for Paris from Around the World, Live Long and Prosper All Our SSC Friendly Family Friends, Brothers and Sisters, :banana: WE Will Never Forget !!
> World Peace is Coming !! :cheers:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much ChuckScraperMiami#1:cheers: :banana:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kilitbahir, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Evening at Playa Del Carmen by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


As the sunlight spills over the hills by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Sunset Rowers by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter sunset at the Point of Ayre - Isle of Man - best view large. UK*









HDR - Winter sunset at the Point of Ayre - Isle of Man - best view large by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonnenuntergang über Kassel / Sunset over Kassel, Germany.*









burning sky over kassel by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urca Beach in the south of Rio de Janeiro. Brazil*









sunset on the bay by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over wasatch, Utah, USA*









Sunrise over wasatch by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft Sunset, Holland (Netherlands)*









Delft, Holland by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Outline of the city by Maksim Likhoded, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rowalt – Canada*


Easter Morning by Ian McGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinggan Hill, Bali – Indonesia*


Pinggan Hill, Bali by Syibli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Taung Tha Man - Myanmar*



Lake Taung Tha Man, Myanmar by Supreet Kaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


明天見 See you tomorrow by 攝影家9號 - Photographer No.9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arvika – Sweden*


Winter impressions (II) by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston *


Golden Sunrise over Charles River, Boston Skyline, and Harvard Bridge - BU Bridge Boston Massachusetts by Greg DuBois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


201104_0031 Boxtel - Dommel - sunset by Ad de Cort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015-04-03_11-39-40 by a. malichi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deer valley oad, CA – US*


DSC_7900-571.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Rua de Trinta e Um de Janeiro by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Up in the mountains by Karl Erik Vasslag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sunset Over Paris by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire – UK*


that gate by Dave Steventon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hyderabad – India*


Dusk Swallowing the Sun by Shafin A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia Gorge, Oregon – US*


The Heavy Light by Angelina Maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Surfer by Florian.B Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lachea - Italy*


Isola di Lachea by Maurizio Santonocito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Glow by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


My Angel by Antonio Di Tora, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Light leads... by K S, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fiji

Tokoriki Island sunset by Martin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

耀眼昆陽 by 莊英浩, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Oldie.. by mucahidefendi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Algida by Alvaro Miniati, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Georgia, US

Coming Home by David Arbogast, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Utah Lake by Bill Church, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England


fire and water by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Wine & Color by Greg Goodman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

“Be the change that you wish to see in the world.” ― Mahatma Gandhi by Juan Paolo Capili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


Burning Sky by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba – Brazil*


Dusk in the city by Guilherme GMP, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Kansas, USA*

Sun Pillar with Duck by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Somerset, UK*

fire and water by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## L.Lahtinen (Jun 23, 2015)

*Lake Vesijärvi, Lahti, Finland*


Lake Vesijärvi. After sunset by Larissa Datsha, on Flickr

PS. My shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

~ burning sky ~ by Lisa Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Tidal Flats by Tom Post, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Silent Symphony by Marcus Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas, US

Sun Pillar with Duck by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

November 21 by Daniel Parks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa, FL, US

early night by Anna Strelkova, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stumps by mark butterworth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Autumn sunset at paradise [.Explored.] by Berto Ribas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

glamor by nicola onida, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

Life is going to fast by Danny Lamontagne, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, France*









Cordes-sur-Ciel by Vitaly & Julia Zaporozhenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleifarvatn, Iceland*









Kleifarvatn by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Kuala Lumpur Cityscape from Look Out Point at Sunset, Malaysia*









View of Kuala Lumpur Cityscape from Look Out Point at Sunset - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on Calgary, Canada*









Sunset on Calgary by Glenn T, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Downtown L.A． by Jeff Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset from the heights by Greenstone Girl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Sunset by Jeff Lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dawn to Dusk by Marco De Naro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

_DSC3450 by hanks_TW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

_DSC7072 by hanks_TW, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Location: Russia/Kaliningrad*
View:Blue lakes









World of Two Moons by Vitaly & Julia Zaporozhenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Selatangar, Iceland*









Selatangar by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sunset in Coron, Palawan Philippines*









日落火燒雲 菲律賓科隆鎮 Sunset in Coron, Palawan Philippines by joyoyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stavanger, Norway*









Stavanger, Norway by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This beautiful sunset was taken at the south coast of Tenerife. Spain*









sunset dream by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the floating anchored in the bay late afternoon in Guanabara. RJ, Brazil*









The floating of the Bay by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This big rock against the sunset was captured in Big Sur, California. USA*









~~ Rock, Fire and Ice ~~ by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc Güell, Barcelona, Spain*









Parc Güell, Barcelona by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Singapore Skyline*









Sunset Over Singapore Skyline by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nash , Wales – UK*


Sunset at Nash Point by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta – Canada*


Peeking through the hay loft by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krabi – Thailand*


Change is Constant by Mujahid ur Rehman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto – Italy*


Grigiarancio by giuseppe sartori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kenfig, Wales – UK*


Canadian Geese at Sunset by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiltz – Luxemburg *


Sunset by Jelle Rohlfs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Tobin Bridge over East Boston and Chelsea at Sunset, Orient Heights by Greg DuBois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


i can see my rainbow calling me through the misty breeze of my waterfall by imam barnadi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2000 by Alberto Giambruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svendborg – Denmark*


Svendborgsund1.23 by Hirsch Sorensen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kep Beach, Cambodia

Coucher de soleil à Kep, Cambodge by Bruno Schoonbrodt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Golden sand by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Lagoa de Óbidos sunset - Pôr do sol na Lagoa de Óbidos by Jacinto Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Beyond The Wall by Cameron Ground, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sunrise at Glomma river by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Boat and anchor by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Old wooden jetties by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Enjoying summer by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Come rain, come sunshine by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Last ice by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russia*








Moment of Peace by Vitaly & Julia Zaporozhenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumarblóm, Iceland*









Sumarblóm by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Coron, Palawan Philippines*









日落火燒雲 菲律賓科隆鎮 Sunset in Coron, Palawan Philippines by joyoyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris from Montparnasse tower, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Stora Gla Sweden*









Sunset at Stora Gla Sweden by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to Masca Valley on Tenerife. Spain*









road to masca by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Freshness Ipanema by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Utah State Capitol Building, USA*









Capitol Sunset by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pyrenees Foothills, Spain*









Pyrenees Foothills, Spain by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Marina Barrage, Singapore*









Sunset at Marina Barrage by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kansas, USA*


Kansas Sunrise by Garett Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Kansas, USA*


Sky Search by Patrick Emerson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clayton, CA - US*


Black Diamond Sunset by MelRoseJ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska - US*


Stratified sunset by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hwaii - US*


Sailing into the Sunset.Waikiki. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


12110104 by yohey yamagata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Standlake - UK*


Sunset by stan ashbourne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shizuoka - Japan*


Diamond Fuji　ダイアモンド富士　 by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sapulding - US*


Dramatic Sunset at Spaulding by Duane Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu*



Diamond Head, Oahu, Mokuʻāina o Hawaiʻi by Justin Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phuket - Thailand*


Sunset at Nai Yang by Harald Kobler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Shine On You, Crazy Diamond by Airborne., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, CA - US*


California Screeeeeeaaaaaaamin' by Tom Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karchi - Pakistan*


Old Man and the Sea by Sami ur Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewherein Italy*


Sunset by Mauro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*



Sun-dogs at Sunset - Alaska by JLS Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stormy Sunset by Jon Dickson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Diamond days by Julie Holland photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu - US*


Diamond Head (Le'ahi) by Marvin Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah - US*


End of Another Beautiful Day! by Jerel Olson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira - Croatia*


Gateway to hell? by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winsum - Netherlands*


Mother and child at sunset. by Derk /snoek2009, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breaking dawn over Po Toi O, standing at Tin Ha Shan, Hong Kong.*









破曉的色彩 True colour of Dawn by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sweden*


Sunset I by Trond Kristiansen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


DSC02922 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Rumbo al sol by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue hour over Tsing Ma Bridge, Hong Kong*









Tsing Ma Nights by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mögnuð sólaruppkoma, Iceland*









Mögnuð sólaruppkoma III by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Paris. France*









Sunset over Paris. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canaria (Spain)*









burning sky by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake City Sunset, Utah, USA*









Salt Lake City Sunset by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atardecer en Playa Ancha, Chile*









Atardecer en Playa Ancha by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ely Cemetery, UK*









Ely Cemetery by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Barn in Pear Orchard in Hood River Oregon at Sunset - USA*









Red Barn in Pear Orchard in Hood River Oregon at Sunset - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









日出 大屯山雲海 by joyoyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsing Ma with Sunstar, Hong Kong, China*









青馬耀輝 Tsing Ma with Sunstar by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Himbrimi, Iceland*









Himbrimi by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan Sunset*









大屯山雲海日出 by joyoyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Veneto. Italy*









Verona, Veneto. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Tenerife, Canaria, Spain*









sunset splash by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake Marina, Salt Lake City, Utah, USA*









Play of Light by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valparaíso, Chile*









Atardecer en Valparaíso 3 by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowy Framlingham Castle, UK*









Snowy Framlingham Castle [Explored] by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Kuala Lumpur Malaysia*









View of Kuala Lumpur Malaysia from Look Out Point in Ampang at Sunset - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio Lights by . Marzo | Photography ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


puple way by Rita Stolyarova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayonne , NJ – US*


New Jersey Sunset with Wind Turbine by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil*


_MG_7554.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*British Columbia - Canada*


Sunset silhouettes and lines by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Araras - Brazil*


_MG_7400.jpg by Ernesto Eugenio Bellotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Civil Twilight: Phase I by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Horizonte colorido by Everton Spolaor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Massaranduba, SC - Brazil*


Rice field - Massaranduba, SC, Brazil by Everton Spolaor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Tuscan Dawn by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria Glacier - Canada*


Sunrise glow over Victoria Glacier by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar* 


Gibraltar Sunset Panorama by Mark Attard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Aéroport Nice Côte d'Azur by Marc de Delley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aikkila – Finland *


_MG_0179 by Vladimir Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Jersey – US*


NY/NJ Sunrise by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Jordan*


sunset air show by fares kh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


Church In Evening Light (HDR) by dkphotographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


Sunset (HDR) by dkphotographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niteroi, NJ –Brazil*


Parque da Cidade - Niterói RJ by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjaellfjord - Norway*


Sundown over fjaellfjord by Jonathan Jarl, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Antalya, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*AMSTERDAM*









by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

last light.... by StillBelieven, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset on Lake Pusiano. by GIULIO VERTEMATI, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The sun in the tree. by GIULIO VERTEMATI, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

DSC_7398 by Mathew Mobley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sunset at Kiyomizudera by Héctor BcN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

nature_0030 by Attack Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

1 (13) by Attack Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

nature_0003 by Attack Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pescadero, California, US

Pigeon Point Lighthouse - 1 by Joe Addona, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Clarita, CA, US

Sunset At The Park by Jeff Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani, Sicily - Italy*














by luigig75, su Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Fort Lauderdale, Florida, USA*


Sunrise from Fort Lauderdale Beach by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Dallas, Texas, USA*


Fiery Sunrise - Cross Processed by Ken Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the River Tawe in Swansea, south Wales.*









Swansea Marina by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Héðinsfjörður, Iceland*









Héðinsfjörður by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









日落 合歡山 by joyoyo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*
Pont Royal









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Hașmas mountains. Romania*









Sunset in Hașmas mountains. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne, Germany.*









köln rheinufer by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frozen Bountiful Pond, Utah, USA*









Frozen Bountiful Pond by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa Ancha, Valparaíso, Chile*









Atardecer 2 by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moulton Packhorse Bridge, UK*









Moulton Packhorse Bridge by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Kuala Lumpur Cityscape, Malaysia*









View of Kuala Lumpur Cityscape from Look Out Point at Sunset - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A long day comes to an end by Vincent Ribbers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Sunset through a golden curtain. by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Telascica – Croatia*


Baie de Telascica (Croatie) 31 juillet 2010 by leonmul68, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Fantasy world ! by valeria conti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

When sunset and night meets by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


Sunset by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


Sunset by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Toma Navideña by juan torres, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

December sunset - Explore by Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beautiful winter ❄❄❄ by valeria960, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Oceans by MaRio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

HAWAII SUNSET by Jeff Nesanelis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville Beach, Cambodia

December Sunset 3b by Derek Watson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


Time lapse: sunset by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


Time lapse: sunset by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


Velero by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


DSC00383 by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


Pescador by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Guerrero, México *


SAM_2122 by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine sea in Ceahlau mountains. Romania*
View from Toaca Peak at sunrise.









Alpine sea in Ceahlau mountains. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Kassel. Second version. Germany*









Kassel Sunrise #2 by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake City, Utah, USA*









IPhone HDR from office by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caleta Portales - Valparaíso, Chile*









Caleta Portales - Valparaíso by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Nicholas Basilica, Prague, Czech Republic*









St Nicholas Basilica, Prague by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fire in the Sky in Vancouver BC, Canada*









Fire in the Sky in Vancouver BC - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Denali National Park, Alaska, USA*


Denali by Mike Criss, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Cape - South Africa*


Elephants in Sunrise by Alex Laurs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marievale - South Africa*


Sunrise at Marievale by Terry Carew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sossusvlei - Namibia*


morning has broken by Benjamin Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Photo by Amnon Eichelberg by HumanTheme.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casablanca*


Casablanca sunrise by Zakaria Wakrim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okavango - Botswana*


IMG_1713 by Jose Cortes III / Asia to Africa Safaris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sahara - Morocco *


Sunrise in the desert by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bejaia - Algeria*


sunrise on Bejaia Algeria by MAZOUZ ABDELAZIZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Bahr - Egypt*


sunrise romance by Werner Böhm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flamingo Bay *



Flamingo Bay by Gerhard van Tonder, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Tokyo, Japan*


East Tokyo at dawn by Takashi Nakajima, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Saitama, Japan*


Today's Sunrise by Shiger Miy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*​

Atardecer sobre el Puente - 2 by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*​

Atardecer en el Hotel - 02 - Unforgettable Fire by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*​

Reflejo del Sol by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Patricia Lake, Alberta, Canada*


Sunset at Patricia Lake by Brian Krouskie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ma On Shan, Hong Kong. China*









馬鞍 Ma On by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leirvogsá, Iceland*









Leirvogsá by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kansas City - Penn Valley Park, USA*









Kansas City - Penn Valley Park by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense, Paris, France*









La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine sea in Ceahlau Mountains. Romania*









Alpine sea in Ceahlau Mountains. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kassel City Sunset, Germany*









Kassel City Sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lke City, USA*









Dusk 2 by Viraj Nagar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Byron Bay *
Sunrise on a rather miserable Sunday morning. Australia








Byron Bay by Bill Maryon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Slice of History at Bodiam Castle, UK*









A Slice of History at Bodiam Castle by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Painted Hills in Central Oregon, USA*









Sunset at Painted Hills in Central Oregon 2 - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Georgia – US*


Beach at Sunset by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Building The Blocks Of A City - Campanile, Venice by Jan Faborsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassis – France*


P9279052 by Welmoed van der Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Man and sun by Kristjan S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Venice*_


Hard Graft - Sestiere Castello, Venice by Jan Faborsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Catarina – Brazil*


Quarta Sunset by Ale Almeida Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoma, Ca – US*


Sunset Above the Fog by Josh Sommers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten – Norway*


At Midnight by Stein Liland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Formentera - Spain*


Puesta del sol en Formentera - Sunset by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2623 by Robert Persson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savuti – Botswana*


Elephant @ sunset - Savuti by Hannes Steyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

When the night comes by Daniele Boffelli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Sunset on Kermorvan by Bruno Vaillant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Day's End In Astoria (Explored 12/10/2015) by Michael Morse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ce Mercredi aux lueurs matinales by vitavi èrdé, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

I See You,Taiwan ─ 南投●仁愛鄉●合歡山 20151109 PB092500+PB092505+PB092520+車軌-HDR_浮水印_ by Yi-Hong Shen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

17H10 sur l'étang calme by Yves G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Colonna by Enrico Testa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Houston, TX, US

A vivid sunset by Amitabhs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, CA, US

BigSur_167_pm by Minh Vu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, AZ, US

Last Light on South Rim #3 by Matt Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tragedy Spring, Ca - US*


Sunrise at Shot Rock 253/365 by dave redden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk, VA – US*


Harbor Fest 006 by Allen Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex – UK*


Cuckmere Haven by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Myers, FL – US*


Forth Myers, Florida by Ken Duke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarve – Portugal*


Pôr do sol a beira-mar by gilberto oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foot Prints by Kenneth's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht – Netherlands*


Sunrise over the Oude Maasriver - Dordrecht 2015 by Wilma v H - thanks for lovely feedback and faves!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Early Morn 1 by Jackie O'Hehir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rawshy Rock by sherin atrouni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scharfreiter- Germany*


Sunset at Scharfreiter by Bernhard Thum, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skaleta, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*New Zealand*


Catlins fire by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hehuan Mountain , a 3,416 metres high mountain in Central Taiwan, Asia.*









虎杖 The Transition by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sogin, Iceland*









Sogin by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nelson Atkins - Sunset Corner, Kansas, Missouri, USA*









Nelson Atkins - Sunset Corner by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris from Montparnasse tower, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flooded church at dawn. Romania*









Flooded church at dawn. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Espagne - Sitges - lever de soleil - sunrise - landscape*









Espagne - Sitges - lever de soleil - sunrise - landscape by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over an extraordinarily hot Melbourne, Australia*









Hot/HDR Melbourne by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pismo Beach, California, USA*









Pismo Beach by AFBlue07, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest from Fisherman's Bastion, Hungary*









Budapest from Fisherman's Bastion by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indian Beach in Ecola State Park One Foggy Morning, Oregon, USA*









Indian Beach in Ecola State Park One Foggy Morning - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Goreme, Cappadocia, Turkey

Cappadocia sunset by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira - Croatia*


Sunrise by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Plo*gnano, Puglia - Italy*
Sunrise in Polignano a Mare by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bhandup East - India*

Sunrise at Bhandup Salt panes.. by Abhijeet Patil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Sunset in the Wind (Thanks x 1700 comments) by Carmelo Raineri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frisco, NC - US*

Impressive OBX Sunrise! by Murray Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver - US*

Denver Skyline, Sunrise by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*

Fog and Sunrise 10 by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puchong lake - Malaysia*

A golden sunrise by Ishafizan Ishak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Cadillac - US*

Sunrise from Mount Cadillac by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*

Cholla at Sunrise by Alfredo Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Tsuen Wan waterside, Hong Kong.*









暖 Warm Elements by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hafnarfjörður, Iceland*









Hafnarfjörður by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nelson Atkins Sunset, Kansas City, Missouri, USA*









Nelson Atkins Sunset by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense View, Paris, France*









La Défense by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Killorglin, Ireland*









Colours. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antibes, France*









ANTIBES - cap d'Antibes - lever de soleil - tire poil - long exposure - filtre ND by Jean-Philippe Le Royer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Harbour Bridge taken from McMahons Point, Sydney, Australia*









Reach for the Sun by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pismo Beach, California, USA*









Pismo Beach by AFBlue07, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Street in Prague, Czech Republic*









A Street in Prague by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at East Coast Park in Singapore *









Sunrise at East Coast Park in Singapore - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Setting Sun, Miraflores, Lima by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Fields of Gold, Scotland by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Down by the Sea, Setting Sun, Borth by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Down by the Sea, Setting Sun, West Wales by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Setting Sun, Skegness by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Down by the Sea, Setting Sun, Burghead by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Flight, Margate by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Setting Sun, Skegness by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Morning Light, Swansea Bay by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Down by the River, Setting Sun, Rio by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


"Excuse me while I kiss the Sky..." by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Horses on the Hill, Setting Sun, Swansea by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


A Portrait of Southend-on-Sea by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Low Tide, Boat and Flare, Southend by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Morning Light, Down by the River by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Setting Sun, Modern Art, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Pembrokeshire Coastline, Setting Sun by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Early Morning Stroll, Down by the Sea, Swansea by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Marrakech-Safi, Morocco*


Sunset on the Square, Marrakech by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Casablanca-Settat, Morocco*


Down by the Sea, Casablanca by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Early Morning Rays, Machu Picchu by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Fields of Gold, Sacred Valley by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Setting Sun, Malecon, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Libertad, Peru*


The Juggler, Huanchaco by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


Setting Sun, over the Plaza, Arequipa by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Lbertad, Peru*


Late Afternoon Light, Huanchaco, Down by the Sea by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Setting Sun, Southend on Sea, the Place to Be by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Down by the Sea, Southend-on-Sea by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Kings College, Cambridge by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Libertad, Peru*


Sunset Coming On, Huanchaco by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Cardiff Bay, Down by the Water by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


The Ghost Horse of Gower by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Looking out to Sea, Across the Blue Lagoon by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Swansea, you're a Star by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Libertad, Peru*


Down by the Pier, Huanchaco by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Down by the Sea, Chorillos by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Down by the Sea, Setting Sun, Chorillos by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Sunset on the Malecon, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chuquisaca, Bolivia*


Sucre before Night by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Miraflores - Lima by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Down by the Lighthouse, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Down by the Pier, Makaha by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Down by the Sea, La Herradura by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Setting Sun, Down by the Playa by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Enjoying the Sunset, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Sunset, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Cardiff Bay (The Other Side) Sunrise Glow by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Down by the Water, Bute Park, Cardiff by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Sail Away by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Down by the Playa (Setting Sun - Lima) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


Moscow Sunset (Down by the River) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


Distant Lights of New Jersey by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


Movement on the Water (Moscow Sunset - Down by the River) Front Page Explore (7/8/11) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


Moscow Sunset, through the Bridge (Explored) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


Sunset Silhouettes (Moscow, down by the River) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Sunset Palms by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Waterquarter, Atlantic Wharf, Cardiff by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Only the Dawn will Heal Us by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


The Sublime Skyline of Jersey City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rabat-Salé-Kénitra, Morocco*


Moroccan Mosques at Sunset by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rabat-Salé-Kénitra, Morocco*


"The More You Dream The Less You Die." by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Cape D'Aguilar, Hong Kong.*









鶴咀燈塔 Cape D'Aguilar by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snæfellsjökull, Iceland*









Snæfellsjökull by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hill Sunset, Missouri, USA*









Quality Hill Sunset by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris from Montparnasse tower, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of Our Lady before Týn. Prague, Czech Republic*









Church of Our Lady before Týn. by Marius Roman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









2014 by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Three Sisters and across the Jamison Valley. Australia*









Three Sisters reprise by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California Sunset, USA*









California Sunset by AFBlue07, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Overlooking Budapest, Hungary*









Overlooking Budapest by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten – Norway*


Fall by Stein Liland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Over Seattle Skyline View from Seacrest Park in Alki Beach Washington, USA*









Sunrise Over Seattle Skyline View from Seacrest Park in Alki Beach Washington - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lazio – Italy*


Rosso di sera... by Vittorio Guglini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Keep walking by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Seal Rock, Oregon, USA*


Reflections by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sunset near Pfakofen by ramerk_de, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

sunshine along the beach.... by Toni Spain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

The Mont Saint-Michel by Alexis Saubois, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Blue by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Evening Rapture by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Samaria gorge, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


6afe_808b by David Aldrete, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


2ykko7k by David Aldrete, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


cs1 by David Aldrete, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


10252126_10152071642886463_996890936885415368_n by David Aldrete, on Flickr


----------



## kelvin_ken (Dec 3, 2015)

Sunset by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seconds before sunset over Braemar Hill, Hong Kong.*









璀璨寶馬 Beauty of Braemar by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Litla-Lambfell, Iceland*









Litla-Lambfell by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kansas City skyline at sunrise. USA*









Kansas City Skyline by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yellowstone National Park, USA*


Yellowstone Morning In Winter by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani, Sicily - Italy*














by Antonio Rino Gastaldi, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli – Italy*


the sea in Camogli / il mare a Camogli by mauro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verdal – Norway*


Sunrise Vinne by Trond Hynne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary – Canada*


Bridging the Bow by Steven Bulman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


" O sol na minha mão" by Raul Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise Goose Lake 3-16-09 by Tim Alms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa – Italy*


Genova: tramonto con galeone / Genoa: sunset with galleon by mauro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines *


alegria by raul jr matres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachy Head – UK*


1778 Beachy Head Lighthouse by andy linden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key West, Fl – US*


Sailing in the sunset by L. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geilenkirchen – Germany*


Todays Sunrise over Geilenkirchen, it seems to become a beautiful sunny day after all this rain and coldness by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Patience.... by Jason Frye, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

sunset dreamer. by Markus Laine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Somewhere at sunset. by D S, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

British Columbia, Canada

Membership (EXPLORED #7 Nov 16/15) by Evan Fitzer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Berthier sur Mer Coucher de soleil 70D_2015_12_13_028368_C1-01 by Mario Lavoie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Low tide At Corona Del Mar by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Pacific Sunset by Joe Nap, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Clarita, CA, US

Sunset in Santa Clarita, California by Jeff Turner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Clarita, CA, US

Sunset in Santa Clarita, California by Jeff Turner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree National Park, CA, US

Joshua Tree Sunset by Kevin Hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Clemente, CA, US

pier sunset by Cameron Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA*


Milwaukee Winter Sunrise by Jesse Nickrand, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Dorset, UK*


Blue Ice At Dawn by David Cross, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tsing Ma Bridge, Hong Kong.*









青馬大橋 Tsing Ma Bridge by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Háuhnjúkar, Iceland*









Háuhnjúkar by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Webster House in downtown Kansas City, MO. USA*









Webster House by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coye-La-Forêt, France*









Coye-La-Forêt by Julianoz Photographies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early evening on Dartmoor, UK*









Early evening on Dartmoor by Baz Richardson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









CLOSE ENOUGH by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alvik winter sunset, Sweden*









Alvik winter sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Sunset, USA*









Chicago Sunset by Pete Tsai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rochester Castle, UK*









Rochester Castle by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Seattle, Washington. USA*









Seacrest Park Fishing Pier at Alki Beach Before Dawn - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiato – Greece*


Fisherman by Dimitris Iliopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aurora by Maxim Sidorenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gourock, Scotland – UK*


Sunset over Gourock by Ronald Millar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas, Canarias –Spain*


SUNRISE IN THE SUMMER by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arezzo – Italy*


08-11-2009_20-11-24 by Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maroubra Beach – Australia*


fisherman & wave by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castletown – UK*


Along the Sand by Adam Drew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississippi River – US*


Sunrise Island Mississippi River by Tim Alms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eisenhower Bridge – US*


Eisenhower Bridge Over Mississippi River by Tim Alms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantabria – Spain*


Cantabrian sea (Spain), sunset by Yousef Elbes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California sunset, US

Low tide At Corona Del Mar by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

The Other Side by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greenland

The Cold Harbor by Max R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Candle by Mahalarp Teeradechyothin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Aoraki by Phillip Norman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

River_hdr by JLindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

December Sunset - Alaska by JLS Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Maliblu gulls-2 by Don Miner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Cahors by Christophe Faugere, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Infinity by cylynex, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Archena (Murcia, Spain)*

Atardecer by josehico, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cherbourg – France*


Soleil en hiver - Cherbourg by Thomas MARIE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


0418 Same View, Different Sky by andy linden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banagi – Tanzania*


Machweo by ksengog, on FlickrPortland


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


The dream is alive... by Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


akşam olmuş, güneş batmış by aysegul cevik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset: Mountain view by Asadbabil (super busy), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avalon, CA – US*


Harbor Sunrise #1 by webbmb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cattolica – Italy*


Ricostruzioni by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean Isle Beach, NC – US*


Sunrise, Ocean Isle by Jim Dollar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Netherlands from above*


Clouds 2 by Gerben van Heijningen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robin's Nest, Hong Kong.*









稜線 Ridgeline by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Þjórsárdalur, Iceland*









Þjórsárdalur by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One room school house in Arvonia, KS. Taken just after sunset. USA*









Little School on the Prairie by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Melbourne, Australia*









Port Melbourne by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









HASTE by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pink cream sunset over Stockholm, Sweden*









Pink cream sunset over Stockholm by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plovodiv, Bulgaria*









DSCF7806-22 by Deyan Romanov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mildenhall, Suffolk, UK*









Mildenhall, Suffolk by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle Downtown Skyline from Dr Jose Rizal Bridge at Dusk - USA*









Seattle Downtown Skyline from Dr Jose Rizal Bridge at Dusk - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ren'ai Township, Taiwan*









駛向陽光 合歡山 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clouds Formation by Alain's Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Bic, Quebec - Canada*


Le Rendy-Vous by Alain's Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Canadian Winter Scenic 2013 by Alain's Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec -Canada*


Ski-Doo Trails by Alain's Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alain's Studio by Alain's Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


Quebec Fall Colours _ 1 by Alain's Studio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Golden Sunset, Croatia*


Golden Sunset 20150918 by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Golden Sunset*


Golden Sunset 20150918_2 by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset, Croatia*


Sunset 20150918-2 by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Croatia*


Behind the Mountains by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset on the Lake Trakoscan, Croatia*


Sunset on the Lake Trakoscan by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset over a vineyard*


Sunset over a Vineyard by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Enjoying the Sunset on the Lake Trakoscan, Croatia*


Enjoying the Sunset by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Over the Hills, Croatia*


Over the Hills by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*another summer day goes by*


another summer day goes by by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trakoscan, Croatia*


a perfect place (Explore 06-08-2015) by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trakoscan, Croatia*


My Place... by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Trakoscan - Golden Sunset*


Lake Trakoscan - Golden Sunset by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sukošan - Croatia*


Sukošan - Croatia by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset over marina*


Sukošan - Croatia, Sunset over marina by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sukosan - Croatia*


Sukosan - Croatia...Sunset by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


20150619 sunset by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Trakošćan, Croatia*


lake trakošćan 20150412-1 by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croatia*


Forgotten by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Trakoscan - Croatia*


Castle Trakoscan -Croatia by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


A sunset over the Blaskets, the final rays over Europe by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


slea head drive & the cross by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan, Oregon – US*


SUCCIA by Patty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deer Isle, Maine – US*


Penobscot Bay Sunset HDR 01 by Jim Dollar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Joppolo – Italy*


Joppolo (Calabria - Italy) by Piero Spinazzola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


sunset by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Golden Gate Bridge and Marin Headlands from Berkeley Hills by pete veilleux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo – Spain*


112_ by Jose Puerta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamamatsu – Japan*


Japan-Hamamatsu by Marcio Uda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ousey Valley – UK*


Ouse valley viaduct by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acadia National Park, Maine - US*


Cadillac Mt. Sunset HDR 02 by Jim Dollar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle Nevado – Chile*


Sunset at Valle Nevado by Le Devegili, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sun and windpower by Franz Wallner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Lover's Point Sunset by Ian Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Povo Novo, RGS – Brazil*


Descendo o rio.... by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanah Lot, Bali – Indonesia*


Sunset di Tanah Lot by koyne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Down there by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

So Calm

... the gate by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Le pouldu [Explore 22/12/2015 #130] by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quiet town!

Udalaitz by Amaia Arzamendi Goitia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Light House

Red sunset on the lighthouse by Salvatore Benanti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Bolam Lake sunset by simon walters, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Monica, CA, US

santa monica sunset by steve, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Wintery Sky by George Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Carmel, California, US

California Sunset by Steve Silvas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Sunset, US

sunsetlaguna by Colin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*OLD JAFFA, ISRAEL










*By 
*Johnny Estrada*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


GOL - PR-GUP - Boeing 737-8HX by Matheus Obst, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


TAM - PT-MUA - Boeing 777-32WER by Matheus Obst, on Flickr


----------



## kelvin_ken (Dec 3, 2015)

Sunset by Sunny_mjx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Beach sunset by Keith Vaught, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island – Spain*


Mar de nubes.Gran Canaria by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosham – UK*


Just Before Sunset - HDR by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Sunset by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Le phare du Kermorvan by Geoffrey BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

The Battle Between Light and Darkness by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, CA, US

Flaming Sky by F.emme, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

El Mediterráneo al amanecer by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mencoba belajar dari sunset yang tak pernah ingkar janji.. Sabar saja Kadidiri, Togean Islands, Tojo una-una, Sulawesi Tengah, Indonesia Upload bersama @instanusantara #instanusantara #inub7101 #instanusantaraPalu #palunagaya231215 #syauqigallery # by Sick Up, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Max Tan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_5723-Edit by Seawei Ying, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

:: Masjid Sultan Haji Ahmad Shah Bentong Pahang Malaysia :: by muhammad amin ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meishan Township, Taiwan*









碧湖山 茶園日出 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moonrise and Sunrise Over Mount Hood and Sandy River Valley, Oregon, USA*









Moonrise and Sunrise Over Mount Hood and Sandy River Valley - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague at Sunset, Czech Republic*









Prague at Sunset by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









homecoming by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Hong Kong at Tai Mo Shan. Hong Kong*









Another Sunrise by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munaðarnes, Iceland*








Munaðarnes by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tobacco Barn Morning, Sunrise in Missouri. USA*









Tobacco Barn Morning by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Melbourne, Australia*









Port Melbourne by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise (Indonesia)*









Sunrise by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Södermalm, Sweden*









Sunset over Södermalm by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoh Samui – Thailand*


Koh Samui Sunset - Thailand by Mike Behnken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ahead of the storm by Chris Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida – US*


Everglades Sunset by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Hood – US*


Tulip Dawn by Darrell Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alghero – Italy*


Tramonto magico ad Alghero by Jedidi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahia Ballenas – Costa Rica*


pacific sunset by che, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – Uk*


Untitled by Amy Haigh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


IMG_4233 by Ricardo Diamante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Sunset - MTL by sylvain letellier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


sultanahmet ve güneş. (explore on 26th may) by yasin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Anne - France*


Baie Ste Anne Tregastel Bretagne by Jacques Bruylands, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedra do Sino, Rj - Brazil*


Nascer do Sol - Pedra do Sino - RJ by Mario Nery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - UK*


Drama Over Pulpit Rock by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


reino de los cielos by jose luis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Sunrise by MATT LAMING, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Paraty110908 276 by Herculano Bernardes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Roque Nublo, el Teide, atardecer y mar de nubes by El Coleccionista de Instantes Fotografía & Video, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


What a fiery start to my day / week! by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ivanovo region - Russia*


Sunset at Volga-river | Закат на Волге by Анатолий Крайников, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Narigama beach, Sri Lanka*









Sunset at Narigama beach by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

WISH MARRY CHRISTMAS FOR ALL OF YOU*****


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon Riverside Beach by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Montmartre at Dusk by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Living in Paris by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris Nightfall by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sibiu, Romania*


Skyfire in the Fagaras Mountains by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sibiu, Romania*


Heavenly Roads by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


The Last Rays of Light by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Sunset on the Danube in Budapest by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


The Gellért Hill in Budapest by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Palace of Westminster in Sunset by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest Sunset by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bali, Indonesia*


Pura Tanah Lot by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Samana Bay by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Whale's Bay by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Sun Painted Sky by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Layers of Paradise by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Sunset Beach by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Samana Hills by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


At the End of the Day by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Sundown at the Beach by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


String Attached by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Sunset Jet by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Sunset on Lake Ontario by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alajuela, Costa Rica*


Arenal Volcano National Park by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ica, Peru*


Sunset in Paracas by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alajuela, Costa Rica*


The Thorn Bird by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Harghita, Romania*


Heart of Jesus Lookout by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Megyeri Bridge by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Sunset in the Cloud Forest by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ica, Peru*


Anchored Boats by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Hiding Sun by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Canyon Nightfall by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conegliano - Italy*

Moonrise memories - Ricordi al sorgere di Luna by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vyatka - Russia*


melting day by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


_DSC5016 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Garda - Italy*

Lake Garda places by Jonatan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queretaro - Mexico*


HAPPY SPRING. by Victor Manuel Gómez G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelnuovo - Italy*



Tramonto da Castelnuovo by Gianluca Canello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isla Cristina - Spain*



PESCADORES NAVEGANDO AL ATARDECER by Antonio Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarifa - Spain*


Breeze by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aruba*

La tarde se termina en Palm Beach by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonaire*

later that afternoon by frans harteveld, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney*

Harbour Bridge @ Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Awaiting Sunrise at Jonsrud Viewpoint - Sandy Oregon - USA*









Awaiting Sunrise at Jonsrud Viewpoint - Sandy Oregon - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









台北101 虎山峰 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Clemente Pier at Dusk, California, USA*









San Clemente Pier at Dusk by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagorje region, Croatia*









over the hills and far away by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christmas Wonder (Taiwan)*









Christmas Wonder by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krossnes, Iceland*









Krossnes by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Light, Platte County, Missouri, USA*









Early Light by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Skyline Sunset, Australia*









Sydney Skyline by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bromo Sunrise, Indonesia*









Bromo Sunrise by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The view over the island of Långholmen with the bridge Västerbron going over to the island of Kungsholmen. Sweden*









Orange summer sky by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beijing, China*


Beijing Sunrise pre DPRK triip by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beijing, China*


2015 10 08 Beijing 067 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


2015 09 23 SeattleStPhotLecia 007 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


2015 07 09 GlcrNPSnrzLganP 4945 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


2006 01 04 Seatl "SunriseoverRoosvltHS 344 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


2015 01 14 Seattle"TheOverlook"HDR 074 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


2007 06 06 Cannon Beach Haystacks 019 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


2013 01 09 Las Vegas 002.jpg by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown Manhattan, New York, United States*


The Silhouettes by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canton of Valais, Switzerland*


Sunset on tops by Marc Biarnès, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California, United States*


Beetle Rock Sunset #3 (Circle Flare), Sequoia National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Claigan, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Skye Light (Sunset Over Loch Dunvegan), Isle Of Skye by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jenny Lake, Wyoming, United States*


Light On Mars (Sunset Over Jenny Lake), Grand Teton National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tomsk Oblast, Russia*


Phoenix From The Negative (Ob River Sunset), Siberia [Film Scan] by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California, United States*


The King Of Ai (Hidden Valley Sunset), Joshua Tree by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steeple, England, United Kingdom*


Golden Fleece, Dorset by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland, Great Britain, United Kingdom*


Eilean Donan Castle Sunset, Scotland by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisley, England, U. K.*


Circle Of Light (Lens Flare), Wisley by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rab, Croatia*


Rab, Croatia # 26 by Miroslav Zachoval, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wisconsin - US*

The Way by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*

Langstone sunrise 5 by Tim Knifton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone park - US*


#1778(Master)_Alum_Creek_Sunrise_Yellowstone_National_Park_WY by Ronald Levi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sirajganj - Bangladesh*


Crossing over (Parapar) by Đєşђ ãмãя мαłĩ ãмãЯ™ (i'm back), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Sunbeams Strath Tay Logierait by Angus Clyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


Autumn Afternoon in Park and Forest by Uschi ... off !!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pecatu - Indonesia*


Big storm, golden sunset, gorgeous sky, calm ocean, what a day ! by Teo Morabito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


dual sight by Andrew Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syrmia - Serbia*


Pannonian poplar trees.. by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, CA by JaveFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Over Mount Hood and Sandy River From Jonsrud Viewpoint Oregon -USA*









Sunrise Over Mount Hood and Sandy River From Jonsrud Viewpoint Oregon - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Xinwu Township, Taiwan*









永安漁港 秋夕餘溫 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An English Sunrise*









An English Sunrise by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagorje region, Croatia*









at peace by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lung Kwu Tan, Hong Kong*









龍鼓灘 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mývatn, Iceland*









Mývatn by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darling Harbour, Sydney, Australia*









Darling Harbour, Sydney by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neglected barn in Platte County, MO. USA*









Tired by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









1:1 by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown tracks, Stockholm, Sweden*









Downtown tracks by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Late afternoon Laguna Vernet, hyacinth blooms by hermilofoto, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Carolina, USA*


Amanecer en Carolina del Sur, North Lichtfield Beach by hermilofoto, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Colors are the smiles of nature… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

End of another day. by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Pass-A-Grille Beach Sunset by Tim Arruda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sunset by LA-Photography98, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2015-12-27-020.jpg by Jarod Yang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorful Fair

Sunset Fair by Oliver Kay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

night coming

IMG_6728 by Dru Parker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Twin palm

sunset is my favorite colour by Emmanouel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Peak

Untitled by tuna zaman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

will see you again!

1512290254.jpg by pawarit jitarkul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Prague


The blue sunset in Prague by Miroslav Petrasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Blue Sunset by Scott Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Blue sunset of 101 by matthew Fang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juliamadorp -Netherlands*


Blue sunset by hetty mellink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novara - Italy*


Blue sunset by antony5112, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahrain*



Sunset at the skyline #Bahrain by Nabeel Ejaz Qutub, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait*


Dreamy Blue SunSet | Souq Sharq by S. Hearts S. Hearts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Red And Blue Sunset by Jukka Heinovirta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Palms by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amazing Purple Sunset Beach by Bryan Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## kelvin_ken (Dec 3, 2015)

sunset by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Portland Skyline and Hawthorne Bridge - Oregon, USA*









Sunset Over Portland Skyline and Hawthorne Bridge - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ren'ai Township, Taiwan*









合歡山 雲海 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Hurricane Ridge in the Olympic National Park, WA. USA*









Hurricane Ridge by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









picture yourself in a boat by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong.*









Peak above the city by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hvaleyrin, Iceland*









Hvaleyrin by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Spirit and the Beacon (Australia)*









The Spirit and the Beacon by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MO River - Slow Shutter, USA*









MO River - Slow Shutter by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Church Of The Good Shepherd, New Zealand*









Church in Good Light by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer sunset at the souther parts of Lake Mälaren, Sweden*









Sunset at Lake Mälaren by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Caribbean sunset by andy narsingh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puerto Rico*


Crashboat Sunset by boricua491000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*

Sunset Over Miami by Denise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Flying Sunset by Felix Bahamonde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Lucia*


Caraibes 179 by molaire2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Africa*


"Albero solitario" by Emilia Federico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chobe Park - Botswana*


Elephant silouettes in sunset glow by Michael Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Silhouetted Kenya by lebitalarican1986, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Skyline at Sunset*









Singapore Skyline at Sunset by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Comté de Taoyuan, Taïwan*









黎明 晨霧 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A magnificent sunset from Old Mill Park in Silverdale, WA. USA*









Silverdale Waterfront by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dugi otok, Croatia*









the last goodbye by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsuen Wan, Hong Kong*









漁燈晚火 Afterglow, Tsuen Wan by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ísinn í fjörunni (Iceland)*









Ísinn í fjörunni by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Princes Pier, Australia*









Princes Pier by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Missouri Sunset, USA*









Missouri Sunset by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lone Ranger (Lake Alexandrina), New Zealand 2015*









Lone Ranger by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klarastrandsleden, Stockholm. Sweden*









Klarastrandsleden by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Portland Oregon Downtown - USA*









Another Sunset Over Portland Oregon Downtown - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Taiwan*









大火佛陀 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ely Sunset, UK*









Ely Sunset by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veli rat lighthouse, Dugi otok, Croatia*









beacons of light by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Brightness by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hvaleyrin, Iceland*









Hvaleyrin by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne from Eureka Skydeck, Australia*









Eureka-A7R_1 by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking over the train yard to Kansas City. Missouri, USA*









Kansas City Downtown by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand 2015*









Migration by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt Lake Sunset, Stockholm, Sweden*









Salt Lake Sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perce - Canada*


Happy New Year by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alghero - Italy*


tramonto ad Alghero (7 foto - serie) by paola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarkola - Finland*


Sunset by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Genova - Monte Moro (EXPLORED) by Matteo Nebiacolombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Suwayrah - Morocco*


Deux by Ziri Ouchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah - US*


Sunset desert rain... by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


A volte c'è così tanta bellezza nel mondo, che non riesco ad accettarla… / Sometimes there's so much beauty in the world I feel like I can't take it… by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam *


Let's ice skate to the sunset horizon by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne - Switzerland*


Coucher de Soleil 8 by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague at sunset by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Andøya, Nordland, Norway*


Andøya by Martin Aalby Svalesen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Lower Peirce Reservoir in Singapore*









Sunset at Lower Peirce Reservoir in Singapore - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fuli Township, Taiwan*









雲耀金針 六十石山 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The River Lark , Suffolk. UK*









On the River Lark by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the island of Dugi otok, Croatia. *









sweet dreams by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sunset hour, taken on Braemar Hill, Hong Kong.*









晚霞。寶馬山 Afterglow, Braemar Hill by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljósmyndarar, Iceland*









Ljósmyndarar by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eureka Skydeck, Melbourne, Australia*









Eureka by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avondale train yard in North Kansas City at sunset. USA*









North Kansas City Train Yard by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Super Sunrise, Singapore*









Super Sunrise by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset shades over Strandvägen, Sweden*









Sunset shades over Strandvägen by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## metasmurf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Highway E6 in Finnmark, Norway*


On tour to Norway arctic - mountain pass crossing by Jack R. Johanson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong airport at night.*









機場- 2 Airport by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Akureyri, Iceland*









Akureyri by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Moon Rising (Australia)*









A7S-01365 by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kansas City at sunset. Missouri, USA*









Kansas City Skyline by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Warm Welcome by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lilla Essingen, Stockholm, Sweden*









Everything is turning pink by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The twelve Apostles – Australia*


12 Apostles by Diego Trigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


East River Sunset by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florianapolis – Brazil*


Um excelente domingo para vocês!!! by Ale Almeida Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahunanui – New Zealand*


Ssssssssssunset by Wibble Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byfield, MA – US*


Byfield, MA - Sunset by MCoyle77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wyoming – US*


Teton Sunset 1996 by Alex Erkiletian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gili meno – Indonesia*


Meno Traffic by Wibble Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lombock – Indonesia*


Sunset, palm trees by Wibble Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bowmantown, MA – US*


Sommet du Mont Gosford - Summit of Mont Gosford by Marc Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Praia Brava – Brazil*


Vista da trilha da Praia Brava by Marília Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## joeburns (Jan 5, 2016)

awesome, The pics are really cool. Some pics describe how beautiful sunset is. Impressive photography guys.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Wyoming, USA*


Wyoming dawn by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Old Faithful Geyser, Wyoming, USA*


Old Faithful Sunset by Brodie Bosica, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Sunset tree by Nikos Koutoulas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Sea Monsters by eramos_ca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California, US

IMG_9772_3_4_tonemapped.1 by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, CA, US

Rainpuddle Reflections by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree National Park, CA, US

Fallen but not Forgotten by My Le, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset along Sailing Point Walk at Changi Point Boardwalk in Singapore*









Sunset along Sailing Point Walk at Changi Point Boardwalk in Singapore - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









林口 嘉寶海濱 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton Ferris Wheel, UK*









Brighton Ferris Wheel by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









in the eye of beholder by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rays, Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong*









霞光。大帽山 Rays, Tai Mo Shan by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleifarvatn, Iceland*









Kleifarvatn by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Australia*









A7S-00206 by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise on the Missouri River from English Landing Park. USA*









Missouri River Morn by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Flamethrower by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rooftops of Palma at Sunset, Spain*









Rooftops of Palma by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA*


Sunrise, Yellowstone River, Hayden Valley by Ian McFarlane, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Florida, USA*


A Ray of Warmth by Patrick Morris, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Castle Geyser, Yellowstone, USA*


Castle Geyser by Natasha's Pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow – Poland*


Sol by Gustavo Carpi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in BC – Canada*


NORTHERN CASCADES, BC. by Patty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait City *


Kuwait City by najim AlMisbah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salinas – Spain*


Salinas. by plasticisnotfantastic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yogyakarta – Indonesia*


Bhūmi Sambhāra Bhudhāra by Wibble Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Catarina – Brazil*


Quarta Sunset by Ale Almeida Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calais – France*


La Manche by Stuart Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik - Iceland*


Circle by -l- AJM -l-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queenstown – New Zealand*


Frankton Road, Queenstown 0730hrs by Wibble Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC by Jackii Sovern, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

The sky lovingly smiles on the earth and her children... by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Colors are the smiles of nature… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollywood Sign Los Angeles, CA, US


The time is always right to do what is right… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambria, California, US

If one does not know to which port one is sailing, no wind is favorable... by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

cold night

Two Trees by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

City of Philadelphia, PA, US

A Philadelphia Sunset by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bay Shore, US

Bay Shore Live Oak Sunset by Ron Wiltse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden hour!

_K3_5482 by Yūgen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

IMG_0017x by gino zammarchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fremont, CA, US

Rainbow Lake by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Vistula river, Krakow, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blida – Algeria*


la lumier a blida by blidacity blida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten – Norway*


Golden moment by Stein Liland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park – US*


Vista Point by Karolina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon – France*


Montagnette sunset by Frédéric L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island*


Maldivian sunset by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Ocean Road – Australia*


GOR - 50 by Tyler Letkeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saquarema, RJ – Brazil*


Saquarema-RJ by Marcelo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Horse Carriage by Lucie Rovná, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Along a Scenic Country Road by Forest Wander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blida – Algeria*


chrea la nuit by blidacity blida, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Crystal Springs Lake, Oregon, USA*









Sunset Over Crystal Springs Lake - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokina, Taipei, Taiwan*









驚濤 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton Sunrise, Uk*









Brighton Sunrise by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









she's leaving home by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Style Sunset*









Hong Kong Style Sunset by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kleifarvatn, Iceland*









Kleifarvatn by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument Valley, USA*









Desert Road by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leavenworth National Cemetery, Missouri, USA*









Leavenworth National Cemetery by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burning Sensation, Singapore*









Burning Sensation by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Kristineberg Boat Club, Sweden*









Sunset at Kristineberg Boat Club by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

Sunset by Matthew Lumb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Sunset Cattle by Matthew Lumb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Nijmegen, De Oversteek The other side by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Passages of Light by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

Run Off Into Sunset by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Clouds

Nature's Display by Kerrie Greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

City Lights

Savannah by Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Bridge

Devil's Bridge by elena pardini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere out there!

Salam Jumaat from Pangkor (IMG_7046ar) by Rizal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

Nuclear Winter by SteveG1949, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bora Bora – French Polynesia*


Bora Bora sunset time by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Symphony of birds at sunset by Capitan Mirino ( il Tartarughino ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0927 Boathouse Sunrise Reflection by Tim Alms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor – Cambodia*


Sunrise at Angkor by Paul Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


walk in the park .II. by henikeke2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton, - Canada*


Winter fun tracks by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan – Puerto Rico*


Plazuela de la Rogativa by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


The life of a landscape photographer is a difficult one ..... by Jeff Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misawa – Japan*


Vitamin D for the rice fields by Silentmind8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sunset at Jamaica Bay by Eddie Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Crystal Springs Rhododendron Garden, Portland, Oregon, USA*









Sunset at Crystal Springs Rhododendron Garden - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









八里 關渡橋 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caernarfon Castle sunset, UK*









Caernarfon Castle by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*twilight of urbanity, Zagreb, Croatia*









twilight of urbanity by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset, Braemar Hill, Hong Kong*









日落。寶馬 Sunset, Braemar Hill by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Í Veiðivötnum, Iceland*









Í Veiðivötnum by Guðjón Ottó Bjarnason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton Beach, Australia*









Brighton Beach by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Park bench overlooking the Missouri River at sunset. USA*









Missouri River View by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









City by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections of Mariaberget, Stockholm, Sweden*









Reflections of Mariaberget by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Trillium Lake with Mount Hood, Oregon, USA*









Sunset at Trillium Lake with Mount Hood 3 - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caernarfon Marina, Wales*









Caernarfon Marina, Wales by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









烈焰浪花 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kupa-Kupa Canal, Croatia*









breaking up by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*North Carolina, USA*


In the surf... North Carolina - Ft. Fisher by Jason Frye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire – UK*


Beautiful Misty Sunset by Lucie Rovná, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Man and sun by Kristjan S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Tropez – France*


Les Voiles de Saint-Tropez 2011 by Marc de Delley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baikal – Russia*


Baïkal - Байкал by Marc de Delley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baikal – Russia *


Untitled by Marc de Delley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France *


Lac dorée by Nycee4, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolo – Greece *


Lone Boat - Tolo, Greece by Jan Faborsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Antonio – Jamaica *


Sunset Series #2 Outside Port Antonio by Jason Loton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset at Hluboká by Lucie Rovná, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberta – Canada*


Burning sunset skies over a cold, winter wonderland by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## Feffo23 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Sunset on Strait of Messina - Italy*


Tramonto sullo Stretto by Federico De Blasi, su Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Trillium Lake with Mount Hood, Oregon. USA*









Sunset at Trillium Lake with Mount Hood 2 - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over Norwich, Great Britain*









Sunset Over Norwich by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*霄裡里, Pate, Comté de Taoyuan, Taiwan*









等待那道光 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Arizona. USA*









the time of our lives by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong.*









山頂破曉 Day Break by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another burning winter sunset. Gaspésie, Québec, Canada*









sunset by Danny VB, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malvern Hills from Bringsty Common, Australia*









Malvern Hills by mark galer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunlight meets the fog on the Missouri River. USA*









Missouri River Morn by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


Berlin Sunset by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badshahi – Pakistan*


Badshahi sunset by JHNZB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India*


Sunrise at Dakshineswar Kali Temple West Bengal India by Anbukarasan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria – Australia*


warm dusk by Barry Feldman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

1st Sony Digital Workshop ! (ខេត្តកំពង់ស្ពឺ) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

The colors of a new day by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Cloudy sunset over Freo. Fremantle, Western Australia. (Explore) by Jenny Dignam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On the horizon!

Pandak Beach [explored] by Nelza Jamal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grasses

FOTO3608 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sonoma, California, US

Magic Lights by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

MOLEN 70mm f5,0 _1/50 ISO 800 D7100 by K Akkermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Queenstown lights, New Zealand by Maria_Globetrotter (away), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

palais royal phnom penh by thierry amiet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cold sunset

Eye-cicle Sunset by PhotoJacko, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bateau Bay –Australia*


It's good to be alive! by Doris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Region Emilia – Italy*


Tramonto su Reggio Emilia by Michele Fornaciari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Swan at Sunset Harolds Cross by Jay Jay Kane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan – Myanmar*


Templos by Roberto Maldos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury *


View From Westbury White Horse. by Huggy's pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Céu vermelho by Marcelo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mantua – Italy*


Tramonto mantovano by Gustavo Ampelio di Borgogna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo – Sweden*


Running dog by Tove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Staten Island Ferry - Lady Liberty by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palm Coast, FL – US*


Palm Coast, FL Sunrise by Eric Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lisbon, Portugal

Lisboa Pôr do Sol, Lisbon, 2015 by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

good night

Day meeting night by marionrosengarten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

California Street Sunset by samuel jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Chocolate Hills | Philippines by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Burning sky by Fabrizio Lunardi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The wave

Playa Las Cujas by Francisco Espildora, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Chilled by MN transfer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Te sigo esperando by Nelson J. Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Houston, Texas, US

2016-01-12_05-32-05 by Bob Agan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Broken but beautiful by Ben Perrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suburbia Sunset -Oregon, USA*









Suburbia Sunset - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









How to Buy a Bag with Google Translator by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokina, Taipei, taiwan*









燃燒色溫 渡船頭 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

palm trees

Smathers Beach by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

SLC sunset Panorama by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Sunset over floating islands by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cold and sunset

Crater Lake Sunset by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Great Salt Lake, Utah, US

Stansbury Sunset by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salt Lake City, Utah, US

Salt Lake City Sunset by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salt Lake City, City Hall, Utah, US

Salt Lake City Hall by Viraj Nagar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge in Crystal Springs Rhododendron Garden at Sunset - Portland, Oregon. USA*









Bridge in Crystal Springs Rhododendron Garden at Sunset - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Rising near King's Lynn. UK*









Castle Rising by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Daqi Township, Taiwan*









日出 大溪河濱公園 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset on the Canal Grande in Venice, Italy*









o sole mio... by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hong Kong *









晚霞。防堤壩 Afterglow, Airport by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shinonome-JKT, Japan*









Shinonome-JKT by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm clearing over Zabriskie at Sunset..California, USA*









Zabriskie Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun peeking through to the Missouri River. USA*









Fog on the Water by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset view over Slussen, Sweden*









Sunset view over Slussen by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domino Blocks, Singapore*









Domino Blocks by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Sunset in Urca, Rio de Janeiro by Bert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec – Canada *


Mont Gosford #11 by Marc Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe castle*


Corfe Castle. by Huggy's pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Jersey – US*


Sunset In The Park by Bob Jagendorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio, NM – US*


Sunrise Blast-off by Jeff Dyck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Promenade au bord d'un lac au soleil couchant by Nycee4, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaqgala - Estonia*


Sunset at Waterfall of Jägala by Mario Mesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lublin - Poland*


Freezing in the fog 2 by Piotr Fil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Baker, BC - Canada*


Mount Baker at Sunset by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barriere Caribou - Canada*


Hello... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Columbia River Gorge from Portland Women's Forum State Scenic Viewpoint at Sunrise -Oregon, USA*









Columbia River Gorge from Portland Women's Forum State Scenic Viewpoint at Sunrise - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over House of Parliament, London. UK*









Sunset Over House of Parliament, London by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









霄裡大池 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagreb, Croatia*









ville d'azur by Cherrys Picks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Po Toi O, Clear Water Bay, Hong Kong*









破曉。田下山 Dawn. Clear Water Bay by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shinjyuku, Japan*









Shinjyuku by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auckland night, New Zealand*









Auckland night by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Po Toi O, Clear Water Bay, Hong Kong*









日出。田下山 Sunrise. Clear Water Bay by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken in "Harumi Pier" Tokyo, Japan*









Sans titre by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* sunrise in Death Valley is amazing..CA. USA*









Dawn by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunflowers in Kansas. Missouri, USA*









Sunflowers by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm. Sweden*









A city between water and sky by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Surrender by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise View of Columbia River Gorge from Crown Point Oregon - USA*









Sunrise View of Columbia River Gorge from Crown Point Oregon - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beartooth Mountains in Wyoming/Montana. USA*









Beartooth Mountains by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suao, Yilan, Taïwan*









秘境 粉鳥林 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Cook national park, New Zealand*









Mount Cook national park by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsuen Wan, Sunset. Hong Kong (China)*









Tsuen Wan, Sunset. by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo tower by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eastern Sierras, California, USA*









Sierra Home by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early spring touching the Stockholm sky, Sweden*









Early spring touching the Stockholm sky by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at the Kit Bond bridge in Kansas City, MO. USA*









Kit Bond Bridge by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Bangkok #10 by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland – UK*


Dawn on the Dragons Teeth by dezzouk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Palace of Westminster by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


29 december by Jan-Helge69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Prioritat a les llums by Ricard Sánchez Gadea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning light is the photograph's blessing( Explore) by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Watching the world awake by Meastro Manipulierer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Last Light of the Sun by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter sunset at Eigeroy lighthouse by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Missouri, US


Moody Plateau Sunset 1.4 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset @ Majella and Campo di Giove by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

La Jolla, California, US

Cave Dwelling by Sandra Slead, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mississippi, US

cool blue (listening to "the ghost on the shore", lord huron) (EXPLORE # 7) by jeneksmith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mississippi, US

the launch (listening to "weird fishes", radiohead) by jeneksmith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mississippi, US

dark sun (Listening to "Stars", The xx) by jeneksmith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Australia

Crescendo by Images by Ann Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by Rian Ridha Arianta, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Piano Tavola, Sicily - Italy*














by Antonio Di Caudo, su Flickr


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Westbroek near Utrecht 










Utrecht city



















Amsterdam ports










http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv192/remador/remador002/DSCF7908_zpspkkml13b.jpg[/IMG

source: this album 
[url]http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/library/remador002?sort=3&page=1[/url]

thunderstorm cloud over Utrecht

[IMG]http://i683.photobucket.com/albums/vv192/remador/remador001/P1100062_zps4ab855e4.jpg

http://s683.photobucket.com/user/remador/media/remador001/P1100062_zps4ab855e4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=54

Utrecht



















Amsterdam


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Virginia – US*


Whitetop Sunset by Mark Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Getxo – Spain*


Sunrise in Getxo-002 by Txabi Erkiaga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*County Antrim, NI – UK*


Ballintoy Sunset by Bob Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Colle Santa Lucia - Italy*


Chasing Dreams by Patrick Giardina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Adraga light by James Mills, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nebraska, US

winter sundown on the back roads by LisaQ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

above the cloud

The Eifionydd by Nicholas Livesey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Romania

The unique colors of a winter sunset.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

burning

winterlights by Guido Bräuer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

river

Sonnenaufgang - Winter - Eiskalt... by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

frozen lake

Wijchens Ven by Gerard Holtslag, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

purple

18-With The Sky by Rebecca Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

top of the world

On Elidir Fawr - The end of a perfect day by Nicholas Livesey, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavarian Landscape – Germany*


Bavarian December Sunset (das Christkind backt Plätzchen!) by Christoph F., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

SUNSET_GEVAERT NOORD_BEAUTIFUL COLORS by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

SUNSET_MILL_DAMSE VAART_DAMME by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

SUNSET_CORSICA by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Farms

SUNSET by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

PORTUGAL_WEST COAST_PRAIA DA ZAMBOJERA DO MAR_SUNSET by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

SUNSET_WEST COAST_PORTUGAL by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

ICELAND_SUNSET by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Corn field

RED GLOW IN THE SKY by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

canal

SUN SET_CANAL BRUGES - GHENT_BEAUTIFUL COLORS by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

calm

SUN SET by PETER, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Oregon, USA*


Sunset - Oregon by Luciano Parodi, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Montana, USA*


Montana Sunset by hokie311, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña – Spain*


Anocheciendo by Lois Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arakhova – Greece*


A beautiful place to visit by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Cala la Mar Menuda... by Sandra Al, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besenberg – Germany*


Swans watching the sunrise 2 by Maik Richter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Kuala Lumpur Sunrise Scenery by Ahmad Fahmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tosco Emiliano – Italy*


Primordial eye by Nature In Frame, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Halloran – Australia*


Riding the tide by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


wake up, Budapest ! by Ádám Fáczán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HA8_3182_15 by Hòa Ngô Huy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agaete – Spain*


Atardecer en Agaete ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset view from Mount Hood Timberline Lodge Oregon . USA*









Sunset view from Mount Hood Timberline Lodge Oregon - HDR by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sun sets over the Badlands in South Dakota. USA*









Badlands by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*青埔里, Chungli, Comté de Taoyuan, Taiwan*









桃園高鐵站 晨間火雲 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sweet Matheson, New Zealand*









Sweet Matheson by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walesby, Lincs, UK*









Afterglow by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo dusk, Japan*









Tokyo dusk by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Over San Francisco this morning when the clouds were pretty. USA*









Sausalito Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the islands, Mälaren in the inner parts of Stockholm. Sweden*









Sunset over the islands by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Missouri. USA*









Sunset Solitude by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pulau, Singapore*









Rapid by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

British Columbia, Canada

Sol, In All of Her Glory by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Kirkjufell Mountain by ANGELA HOUSE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo dusk, Japan*









Tokyo dusk by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jenne Farm Sunset, Vermont, USA*









Jenne Farm Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Manhattan, New York. USA*









Sunset over Manhattan (Explore 2011-07-16 ) by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Missouri, USA*









Leading lines by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Bangkok #03 by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandon, OR – US*


Empyrean by Justin Rice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A View from Snowdon. by raymond majrowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerona – Spain*


Alone........ by Sònia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ko Phi Phi Don & Koh Phi Phi Ley - Thailand*


Ko Phi Phi Don & Koh Phi Phi Ley by Alexis Saubois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Saint Mitchel – France*


Les Méandres du Mont by Alexis Saubois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chase Nat'l Park Kangaroo Island, S.A. - Australia*


Starburst Arch by chewbacca1025, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


[ … morning glow ] by Raymond Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Colourful Sunset by Tobias Barth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort San Carlos, FL – US*


Sunset Tour by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saxony – Germany*


Lilienstein bei Sonnenaufgang im Herbst by Fabian T., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belize

Gallon Jug Sunset by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Sandstorm Aura by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Bandon Sunset by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

River

Flat Laurel Sunset by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Hill to Horizon by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Doughton Sunset by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Craggy Gardens by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Twilight on Bandon Beach by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Cargo ships by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

My Birthday Party (explored) by Brigitte E, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Mexico City *



Mexico City - Sunset II by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Vuosaari. Finland*









Windy morning 111205 F26346 by Pete Huu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Clemente Pier, California. USA*









San Clemente Pier by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Taoyuan, Taïwan*









龍潭 月影 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong (China)*









Lionrock 2015 by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset. Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong*









日落。大帽山 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo gatebridge, Japan*









Tokyo gatebridge by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twilight on Bonsai, California. USA*









Twilight on Bonsai by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Late evening surfing in Mal País, Costa Rica. *









Surfers Paradise by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunsets in Missouri. USA*









Goodnight Sun by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









SCAPE by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charlesbridge in Prague at sunrise by Fabian T., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The road to nowhere by Michael Sroka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Guevaras, Margarita Island – Venezuela*


Backlit Margarita Island Sunset in Las Guevaras, Venezuela CaptureNX2 by Wilfredo Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susivei – Namibia*


A family walk in Souslvei by Danielle Caldron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mauritius Island*


Mauritian Sunset by Danielle Caldron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cyclades Island – Greece*


Sunset over the Cyclades by Roger Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Golden shadows by Stephen Mulvaney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon Coast – US*


Oregon coast by Starkrusher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morlaix – France*


Sunset sur la Baie de Morlaix by Francois Le Rumeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Michael Parish , Devon – UK*


St. Michael's Parish by Neil Porter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kampot Province, Cambodia

Kampot River by Lee Black, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kampot Province, Cambodia

Kampot River by Lee Black, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kep, Cambodia

Kep , Cambodia by Lee Black, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville, Cambodia

Yoga in Cambodia by Eva Heuberger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia Beaches

Yoga in Cambodia by Eva Heuberger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Golden hour @Ginkelseheide -4° C by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Elemental Iceland (Explore #16 - Jan 26, 2016) by Brian Krouskie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

As cloud and colour blend at set of sun by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stream

Typical Kirkjufell by CoolBieRe ™, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Brunswick, Canada

the tip of the ice beach by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in cave (Finland)*









Sunrise in cave 110207 F20819 by Pete Huu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Rundle Sunset. Banff, Alberta, Canada*









Mount Rundle by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwai*









龍潭 早晨藍調 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Shine Shine by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crepuscular rays on Vactoria Habour, Hong Kong*









金光灑落 Crepuscular rays on Vactoria Habour by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Dusk, Japan*









Tokyo Dusk by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierra Storm, California. USA*









Sierra Storm by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset shots of the fantastic Mandir Hindu Temple in Sugar Land outside Houston, Texas. USA*









Mandir Hindu Temple in Houston by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Missouri. USA*









Final Moments by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Long Awaited by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Monterrey, Mexico :colgate:
*


Atardecer Regio by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

From the vault #4 by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Reed sky by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Finland, Helsinki*









After sunset 130912 F8847 by Pete Huu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hood Canal, Washington. USA*









Hood Canal by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Taoyuan, Taiwan*









石門水庫 晨間霞光 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









one cloudy day by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crepuscular rays on Vactoria Habour, Hong Kong*









散射維港 Crepuscular rays on Vactoria Habour by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo dusk, Japan*









Tokyo dusk by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*McWay Falls at Sunset, California, USA*









McWay Falls by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan spring sunset, New York. USA*









Manhattan spring sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Country House at Sunset, Missouri, USA*









Country House at Sunset by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









T.O.P by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire – UK*


somewere by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brest – France*


_FL42235 : Brest en bleu marine by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rice Field - Vietnam*


Colors of sunshine by Le Hong Ha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Sunset Storm by nauticalnancy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alburqueque – US*


Balloon Sunrise by Leaning Ladder Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choctaw, LA – US*


Sunrise at Laurel Valley Plantation by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marche – Italy*


Awakening by Mauro Tronto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sonnenaufgang im Harz bei Hohegeiss by Michael Sroka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence – Italy*


DSC_0092 by Svetlana Koshchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talca – Chile*


Araucaria araucana by Eduardo Schmeda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Jurassic Park - Evening Viewing by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Carrasqueira Pier by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Yellow sunset - D8D_6091 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Docklands by gérard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

昆陽全景.合歡山 - Hehuan Mountain, Taiwan by 寶特瓶1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

January Sun by Tobias Neubert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Western Australia

Desert Sunset by SJR2912, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Fran Sunset {Explored} by SJR2912, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Mt Wellington Sunset {Explored} by SJR2912, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Forster Main Beach by SJR2912, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Orešje, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kendrodassos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calm sunrise, Helsinki, Finland*









Calm sunrise 130912 F9058 by Pete Huu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*11,000 feet along the Bearthooth Highway in Wyoming/Montana, USA*









Beartooth Highway by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meishan Township, Chiayi, Taïwan*









碧湖山茶園 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









City green by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tai Mo Shan Sunset。Sky above the city, Hong Kong.*









帽山日落 Tai Mo Shan Sunset by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk of haneda airport, Tokyo, Japan*









Dusk of haneda airport by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Hwy 1, Big Sur, Caliofornia. USA*









The Great Hwy 1 by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A magical sunset over Valle The Bravo in Mexico.*









Mountain Sunset by Storkholm Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Missouri. USA*









Sunset Blues by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









Giants by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon – UK*


Golden Estuary by Wander_bug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tino Island – Italy*


Isola del tino - Tramonto by acca-67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon – UK*


Good Night! by Wander_bug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


First light by Didier Bonnette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Colne sunrise.. by Andy Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island – Spain*


Gran Canaria y Tenerife unidas por el mar de nubes (Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kersidan - France*


The sun will always rise ! by Anne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yvelines – France*


Morning Walk by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tay Bridge, Scotland - UK*


Tay bridge sunset by Allan Urban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft – Netherlands* 


Orange and purple by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Slippery by Sandra Slead, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Cave Dwelling by Sandra Slead, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

alba invernale by Roberto Bassi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Wind Water Fire by Heinz Gottmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Schnee - Snow [EXPLORE] by Lutz Marl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Pegwell Sunset by Bill Learmonth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Doëlan - Finistère 2016 by Philippe Hernot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Manhattan sunset view from the Top of the Rock by Noel Y. C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Sunset by iris_kayak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lone house!

1531582_10152194335018185_1258343386_n by kwoksing lo, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Adam & Eve (+ child)









http://photographers.ua/photo/troe-963520/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran canarias - Spain*


Amanecer en la cumbre de Gran Canaria (Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canarias Island - Spain*


Últimas luces en la cumbre de Gran Canaria ( Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Untitled by Martin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canarias - Spain*


Atardeceres de ensueño en el paraíso (Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newfoundland - Canada*


Winter ride on snowmobile by Vardy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vñales, Pinar del Rio - Cuba*


Sundown by Grant Lampard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The lake District*


Loughrigg Fell Sunrise by Paul Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat Moon by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolong, Bali - Indonesia*


bolong by Mk Azmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland – New Zealand*


Auckland from Kennedy Point 1-03-2015 2-58-54 p.m 1-03-2015 2-58-54 p.m.. by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Before sunrise 130912 F8020 by Pete Huu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olympic Mountains, as seen from Big Beef Bridge in Seabeck, WA. USA*









Olympic Mountains by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chungli, Taoyuan. Taiwan*









花舞春火 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Jardine's lookout by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Fishing Habour, Hong Kong*









漁港 Fishing Habour by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo sky tree & Fuji, Japan*









Tokyo sky tree & Fuji by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset after clearing storm over Chicago River, USA*









Chicago Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ren'ai Township, Taiwan*









This is Landscape by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From WTC, Tokyo, Japan*









From WTC by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caught the sunset train at Alviso last night..CA. USA*









Last Train by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stony Creek Metropark sunrise, Michigan. USA*









Stony Creek Sunrise by Tom Hughes, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Train at sunset, Missouri, USA*









Train by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









Till The End by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Västerskog, Uusimaa. Finland*









Morning 130829 F1916 by Pete Huu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*16th St Bridge - Pittsburgh at Sunset. USA*









16th St Bridge - Pittsburgh (Explored) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* New Taipei, Taiwan*









黃金城 夕幕 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freedom Paris. France*









Freedom Paris by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yuchi Township, Taiwan*









魚池 - 山巒起伏 Ridge line by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Gate Bridge(Blue), Japan*









Tokyo Gate Bridge(Blue) by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palouse Falls Sunset, USA*









Palouse Falls Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nothing better than a golf course sunrise - Blackheath Golf Course in Oakland Township, Michigan. USA*









Sunrise on the Links by Tom Hughes, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowy path at sunset, Missouri, USA*









Snowy path at sunset by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Megalopolis, Singapore*









Megalopolis by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corbett, OR – US*


Another Corbett Ave. Sunrise by Darrell Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yogyakarta – Indonesia*


Silky Sunrise by Franciscus Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco Bay – US*


Feb. 2-2012 Sunset Over San Francisco Bay - the lights of San Leandro and Oakland are at bottom, San Francisco is on the far lower right skyline. Taken from east of San Leandro, CA, USA. 174 by lonewolfpics,on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antigua - English Harbour Sunset*









Antigua - English Harbour Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Lake Roxen by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand


Marine Drive, Lowry Bay, Wellington by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Llanddwyn Bay by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

red

Awaiting Nature by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Twilight in the land of lavender by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Star Attraction by Michael Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Busy Paris by CoolBieRe ™, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Morning Aglow. by Wes Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Caribbean

Antigua - English Harbour Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Great Smokey Mountain National Park, US

"Chimney Tops" Sunset by STEWART PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city – US*


Parkville Sunrise by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North lake – US*


North Lake, Ca - Red Dawn and the great migration. by ™ Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Macquarie – Australia*


Morning Light by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a perfect morning by Christophe Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne – Switzerland*


Thank you Lausanne by Engin Gokten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byron Bay – Australia*


Hello seagul... by m peifer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin – China*


Sunburst over the Karst Mountains by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta*


Sunrise in town by Martin Philip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prince George, BC – Canada*


View of Prince George from the University Way by Dan Stanyer (Northern Pixel), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acatenango Volcan – Guatemala*


Sunrise Volcan Acatenango, Antigua Guatemala, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

Oahu, Hawaii


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise on Pittsburgh, PA. USA*









Sunrise on Pittsburgh, PA by Scott Betz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Daqi Township, Taiwan*









晨霞之美 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAIKAL, RUSSIA*









Set sail by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset on Christmas afternoon, Ching Jing, Taiwan.*









清境 - 落日步道 ChingJing Sunset by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Tower, Japan*









Tokyo Tower by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the most beautiful sea stacks in California coast. USA*









Floating Castle by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical North Queensland Australia.*









Sunrise over Cairns by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Aroused by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*









Tuscany - Val d'Orcia by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Issambres (France)*









Les Issambres (France) Sunset emotion by Eliuz Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Hermosa Beach. California. USA*









Hermosa Beach - Sunset (Explored) by Scott Betz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Taiwan*









佛陀 日出雲海 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAIKAL SUNSET. RUSSIA*









Iceage by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt.Hehuan - Pathway to Eternity, Taiwan*









合歡山 - 往前 Mt.Hehuan - Pathway to Eternity (Explored) by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Tower, Japan*









HDR Tokyo Tower by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Alcatraz Island, California. USA*









Alcatraz by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunlight bursting through the spire of Yosemite Chapel. CA. USA*










Divine by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical North Queensland Australia*









Sunrise over Palm Cove by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Waiting by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline Sunset Colours, Germany*









Berlin - Skyline Sunset Colours by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









Every day comes to an end. by Eliuz Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


iPhone 5S by Asad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


manwar's dream land!!!!!!!! (explore#117-3.1.2012) by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One against it all by Donald Fregede, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Christmas present(1) by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington State – US*


Epic Dawn Patrol by Mark Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Agung – Indonesia*


Sunrise over Mount Agung, Bali by Alastair Dixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Taal – Philippines *


Lake Taal #2 by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong Harbor *


Amazing Sunrise by Fission Xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kelowna, BW – Canada*


03/01/2012 7:49:39 AM by Dave Collie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


Sun rising over the mountains by Ishafizan Ishak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Porto by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

charco (explore 8/2/16) by francisco seva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset over the Isle of Wight [Explore 8-2-2016] by Langstone Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Smooth by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rhode Island, US

Stillhouse Cove [ Explored ] by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salt Lake City, Utah, US

Flame out by Keith Vaught, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sonnenuntergang am Rhein by Sigrid Schmidt von der Twer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

一元復始 by 李 萬豐, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sky Display by Tim Cabrejas, on Flickr


----------



## curious_33 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sunset photos are just amazing with all of the colors they are able to capture.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

curious_33 said:


> Sunset photos are just amazing with all of the colors they are able to capture.


yes Indeed


----------



## ethanjosiah (Aug 6, 2013)

*Sunset at Lake Guyon, Canterbury, New Zealand*


Orange Skies by Ethan Town, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Amanecer en Madrid el 12 del 12 del 12 by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose, CA – US*


Oaks at Dawn by buffalo_jbs01, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall – UK*


Sunrise by hrtresidder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oscarville, Georgia – US*


War Hill Park Sunrise by Sussman Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiffany, NM – US*


Magic Bosque Morn by Michael Menefee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Explosive sunrise by Ilya Korzelius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Batur – Indonesia*


Sunrise @ Mount Batur in Kintamani, Bali by HL Kok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Caynon, Arizona – US*


Touched by Light - Toroweap, North Rim - Grand Canyon by David Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge – UK*


Explosive dawn by Sidath Senanayake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


fire-in-the-hole!! by Hector Balgos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset - El Matador, CA. USA*









Sunset - El Matador by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Taoyuan, Taïwan*









曙光初現 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waiting for Sunshine - Washington's Landing (Explored). USA*









Waiting for Sunshine - Washington's Landing (Explored) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mozaga – Spain*


Red dawn by Lanzarote.Isla Fotográfica, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longtan Township, Comté de Taoyuan, Taïwan*









石門水庫 晨彩 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Early Morning Cairo Pano by Firery Broome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perello – Spain*


El faro del Perellonet 1 by JAVIER MATOSES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra de la Fuente – Spain*


Sierra de Fuentes al amanecer by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Summer time by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clarea. by Oscar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galdakao – Spain*


Amanece en Galdakao by eitb.eus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Hehuan Daybreak, Taiwan*









合歡山 - 山頂破曉 Mt. Hehuan Daybreak by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reflejos. by Oscar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe castle – UK*


Dorset: Corfe Castle Mist. by Mike-DT6, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo sky tree, Japan*









Tokyo sky tree by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Smoky Mountains, TN – US*


Autumn Sunrise in the Smokies by dfikar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taoyuan – Taiwan*


Sunrise by Nai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yosemite valley, California. USA*









Snow Globe by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical North Queensland Australia*









Sans titre by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timelapse, Singapore*









Timelapse by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mettlach - German Horseshoe Bend 2.0, Germany*









Mettlach - German Horseshoe Bend 2.0 by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Image00063a by Rodrigo Della Fávera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Ridge Parkway, NC – US*


Prelude in Blue by FiddleFlix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


48/52 - Violet reborn by Teemu Kustila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town - South Africa*


Sunrise with Cape Town City Hall, South Africa :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waiting for Sunshine - Guilford Lake, Ohio. USA*









Waiting for Sunshine - Guilford Lake by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









大屯山 芒花 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsingma bridge 2015, Hong Kong*









Tsingma bridge 2015 by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hehuan Shan Dawn, Taiwan*









合歡山 - 石門山晨曦 Hehuan Shan Dawn by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Tower Hall Funabori, Tokyo, Japan*









From Tower Hall Funabori by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midpeninsula Regional Open Space, California. USA*









Green Grass on Fire!! by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning storm crossing the coast at Palm Cove, Tropical North Queensland. Australia*









Morning Storm by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunrise*









Passionate by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Skyline, Panorama, Berliner Dom, 2015. Germany*









Berlin - Dom Panorama zur blauen Stunde by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto de Santa Cruz, Galicia. Spain*









Glow by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Soleil by Enrico Cusinatti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset star by Photography by Yusof Majid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Larga Exposicion by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Winter Sunset On The Hill by Barrie Bird, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Moon over San Francisco Bay by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Watching The Sunset by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Sunset 03-24-15 by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco Sunset 02-15-15 by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Sunset 2-10-15 by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Golden Gate Bridge Sunset by Ellen Soohoo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peters Lake, Pennsylvania. USA*









Peters Lake (Explored) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Taipei, Taiwan*









點燃火焰 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gornergrat sunset, Switzerland*









Gornergrat sunset by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Market Rasen, England*









Sun 太陽 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hachimandai 1 Chome, Sakura, Japan*









Dawn by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Martins beach in San Mateo, California. USA*









Chiseled by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Kurrimine Beach. Tropical North Queensland Australia *









Sans titre by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Returning Home by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Sun is Setting, Germany*









Berlin - Sun is Setting by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solpor sobre A Coruña, Spain*









Solpor sobre A Coruña by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California*


Moment of Illumination by Ben Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyeongki Do – Korea*


Spectacular sunrise by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alloche – Italy*


Great sunrise over my town by Beppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khabarovsk – Russia*


Streetlamps by Svetlana Bogomolova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Fogging Good by Terence Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Auckland – New Zealand*


SOMETHING SPECIAL (Explored 16/12/15) by James Stonley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle – US*


Sunlit City by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geilenkirchen/NRW - Germany*


Sunrise and a little bit of fog, October the 10th at around 07:15h local by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steenbergen – Netherlands*


Steenbergen by Frank van Es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


Rise 204/365 by Vishal Patel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

First picture of 2016 by Ryan Wunsch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco Bay, CA, US

Rodeo Beach, Sunset - Explored by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Tahoe, California, US

Shores of Tahoe [Explore 02/11/16] by Joe Parks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Minnesota, US

Sunset on the Farm by John Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

anse fausse monnaie sunset d'hiver 2 by tribalfunky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Setting under the pier by Alan Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

On the Beach

Playa Punta Carola at sunset by EmiliaTe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fish net

"Let us go then, you and I, When the evening is spread out against the sky Like a patient etherized upon a table..." by Santulan Mahanta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Ice pole. by Piotr Dominiak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Los almendros anunciando la primavera a la ciudad . by Menta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Peaks and spires by Gavin Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Phoenix - US*_


Valley Lights by Jim Hankey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu - US*


Sunset Lagoon by Floyd Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maligne Lake - Canada*


Afterglow - Alberta, Canada by Thomas Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crater Lake, OR - US*


Crater Lake Sunrise by Bern Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Holy Cows!!!! by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


flight finesse by erik witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Sun Dog Fog by Mark Lakeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southeastern North Carolina - US*


A Very Cool, Very Red Dawn. by John Harding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Paradise is where you are... by UnShuttered Soul~ Good to be busy!, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Glacier Bay National Park, Alaska*










*Glacier Bay National Park, Alaska - Video of the Day*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choroni Coast - Venezuela*


Sublime amanecer en las costa Caribe de Choroni. by Richal Azuarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas Valley - Venezuela*


Amanece en Caracas by Yarum CB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Solita , Zulia - Venezuela*


Sunrise at Congo Mirador | Amanecer en el Congo Mirador by Fernando Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


Amanecer en Caracas by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Higuerote - Venezuela*


Amanecer en corrales higuerote. lumix tz1 by EDUARDO ESPINOZA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio de Los Altos - Venezuela*


Sunrise by Marco Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rosaleda, Miranda - Venezuela*


Amanecer en La Rosaleda (Estado Miranda-Venezuela) by Marcos Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmira - Colombia*


Dulce Amanecer by Gabriel Illescas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altos de Miranda - Venezuela*


AMANECER EN LOS ALTOS DE MIRANDA, VENEZUELA by Alfredo Ovalles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Tiamo - Venezuela*


Amanecer en El Tiamo by Muku Travel, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chincoteague, VA – US*


Chincoteague Sunrise by Matt Shalvatis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia – US*


Delaware River Sunrise by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


This mornings sunrise. Colorful sunrises are less common than colorful sunsets. I think it's because the morning clouds are often obscured by the fog. by SamuelNesbitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motala – Sweden*


Sunrise -26,5° by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boulder County, CO – US*


Farm Sunrise 2-17-2011 7:05am by Bo Insogna, TheLightningMan.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacoma – US*


The Rainier Shadow by Ryan Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vermilion Lake – Canada*


Vermilion Lakes Sunrise near Banff by dfikar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chagutiya – Bangladesh*


Sunrise at Ghagutiya by  Hamim CHOWDHURY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada *


Crooked Tree by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullberg – Sweden*


Winter sunrise by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter wonder by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

Sunset time by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Farmer

abandoned home by F a r i z u n A m r o d | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Singapore by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Seat with a View by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Kinabalu*


Sunrise Over Mt Kinabalu by ERIC TAI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gampo – Korea*


Sunrise by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sihanoukville, Cambodia

February Sunset 3 by Derek Watson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

One Last Shot by Conrad..., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Hovs Hallar by andreas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salton Sea, California, US

Travelers : In Explore February 16th 2016 by Gaurav Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Holy Isle First Light by Charles Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Istanbul

#istanbul &#55357;&#56475; by ender kuşbaşı, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yellowstone, Wyoming, US

Lamar Valley Confluence at Dawn by Sam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Take a deep breath ... by elfenstaub2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland, UK

Traces by Raymond Carruthers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

Fort Hancock NJ by Mila Weg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Red sunrise by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gampo – Korea*


Sunrise by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tver Oblast – Russia*


sunrise_Tver'(03) by Taema Dreiden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greer, SD – US*


Spring Sunrise by jblaha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague sunrise by Jørn Erik Langedal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Baker – Canada *


Sunrise over Mt Baker by Mike Dunham-Wilkie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Union, MO – US*


Sunrise in Union, MO take2 by Mike Allyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bekopaka – Madagascar*


Sunrise in Bekopaka by Maxxer_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


river sunrise by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Onley – UK*


Saltire Sunrise by David Noble, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

The Endless Summer In Winter by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Crater Lake, Oregon, US

Crater Lake, Oregon, 2014 by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Mallard Marsh WPA Sunset 9.2 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Silk and Stillness by David Shield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Way To Science. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Breaking Waves at Sunset by Nick Landells, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

sunset over the banks of Terre Noire by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Parc des Gayeulles -Rennes- by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

View from the bridge • #zaanseschans #zaandam #holland by monique anrochte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset in Marin by Shaun Russo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland – US*


Portland Sunrise by Jacob Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Abu Dhabi Sunrise by Akhter Hasan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Pelican sunrise by Jong Soo(Peter) Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbles. Wales – UK*


sunrise mumbles lighthouse by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cincinnati – US*


Cincinnati Sunrise 2 by Tim McMurdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brunswick – Canada*


Sunny Sunrise in Moncton by James Mann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dongchuan – China*


Sunrise . Dongchuan-Kunming by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moab, UT – US*


moad Ut by Bob Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Ring of fire sunrise by Fabrizio Melandri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yashimagahara – Japan*


Sunrise at Yashimagahara bog by mika, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Endless by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA

La Jolla Falls by Sandra Slead, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Wet Rocks by Arvid Björkqvist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Taman Rekreasi Air Putrajaya by Kembara Alam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tibenquiche lagoon sunset glow by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

Split (explored) by Lyan Paul Patio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Jetty in the sunset by Dennis Six, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montana, US

Evening Glow Swiftcurrent Lake Many Glacier by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

US

sunset (explored) by JulyRiver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alabama, US

A Sunset Reflected. by Wes Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reunion Island*


Sunrise sur le piton de la fournaise - Ile de la Réunion. by Sébastien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne, FL – US*


Sunrise at the Nest by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Louisiana – US*


Caddo Sunrise by FRED R COX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Sunrise Vancouver by Ian Stotesbury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wellington – New Zealand*


Sunrise over MetService, Wellington. 14/04/2011 by MetService.NZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise Overture pt.9. by Zsolt Zsigmond, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama City, Florida, US

Evening Reflections by Sam{Lightonthewater}, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise on Superior 2011 by Jason Kleid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami Beach – US*


Sunrise Miami Beach 082 by John McConnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – UK*


123 by caulfieldclaire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellow Mountain – China*


Sunrise - Huangshan, Yellow Mountain, China by David Hui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manitowoc, WI – US*


Sunrise over Lake Michigan by Tim Archibald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hendry County, FL – US*


Field of Dreams by James Keith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh*


Sunrise viewing from my home. by Phi Phi Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Dalles, OR – US*


Sunrise by Michelle Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas – US*


Sunrise 1/31 by Guppyman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise by Linda Kent, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Port Macquarie / Miners Beach & Tacking Point Lighthouse by Young Ko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Frozen River by Jyrki Salmi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Mount St. Helens Winter Sunset by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Twilight Comes to the Gulf by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

ISLAND SUNSET by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

fields2 by PMR97, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sunset following the Mourne Wall by Glen Sumner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Waterholes on the St. Lawrence. by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

52/365+1 20160221-IMG_3242 sunset by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

last wink.... by Els F., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiapas, Mexico*


Sunset in Chiapas by jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Mates al atardecer by jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tamaulipas, Mexico*


Puerto El Mezquital by jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Durazno, Uruguay*


Baygorria sky II by jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Sunrise in Veracruz by jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scoltand, UK*


Two Little Boats (Bonar Bridge, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Sunrise (Andalusia, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pearisburg, VI – US*


Sunrise by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sunrise by Tam Turse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inya Lake – Myanmar*


Sunrise At Lake Inya by Jailani Soaidin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Falls - Virginia. USA*









Great Falls - Virginia by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan – US*


The Michigan Serengeti by Julie Falk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cebu – Philippines *


Mactan Bridge, Cebu by kim oblimar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









來點陽光．．燒滾滾 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyeongki Do - Korea*


Sunrise by Jong Soo(Jose) Choi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goa – India *


India. by Van Man1., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yokohama 2014, Japan*









Yokohama 2014 by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland – US*


Sunrise by Andrei Serghiuta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Sunrise on Bosphorus by BerkSa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A very calm Sunday afternoon...UK*









Calm 靜靜地 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India*


Sunrise by Vilvesh Swaminathan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Gate Bridge, Japan*









Tokyo Gate Bridge by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sutro Glow, California. USA*









Sutro Glow by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical North Queensland, Australia*









Sans titre by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Come by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Skyline, Panorama, 2015. Germany*









Berlin - Skyline Panorama Otto Braun / Mollstr. by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz sunset, California. USA*









Santa Cruz sunset by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Santa Maria della Salute by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Oia Sunset in Santorini by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Sunset at Ngapali Beach by Rico Schiekel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset over Sand Key by David Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Atardecer Bilbaino - Bilbao Sunset. by Tate Kieto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Istanbul, Turkey

Sunset over Suleymaniye - Istanbul by Osman Celen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset Over the Jupiter Lighthouse Loxahatchee River by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

_DSC0476ar by Rizal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Hanalei Kayaker Hawaii by Giri Trisanto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset, Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset, Blue Mountains National Park, New South Wales, Australia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


AtardecerAzul by Tony Reyes, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neika, Tasmania – Australia*


Sunrise from Mt Wellington 2 by Liv Ellingsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang – Malaysia*


sunrise by raquel golfarini 乐 璂, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Sunrise by Kevin Longwill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington – US*


Valley of Gold by Danny Seidman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontevedra – Spain*


sunrise by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


sunrise by beetle_0042000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise by Susanne Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porth – UK*


Porth Sunrise by Paul Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andalusia – Spain*


Sunrise by LiseHH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koroska - Slovenia*


Sunrise by Gilas1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. USA*









Waiting for Sunshine - Grandview Ave. by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*沙崙里, New Taipei, Taiwan*









晚霞 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Fuji. Japan*









Dear Mr. Fuji by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Market Rasen, UK*









Warm 溫暖 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk of Haneda Airport（Re-take, Japan*









Dusk of Haneda Airport（Re-take） by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Donner Lake Sunrise, USA*









Donner Lake Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical North Queensland Australia.*









Sundown on the lake by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Lost by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Oberbaumbrücke, Panorama, 2015. Germany*









Berlin - Oberbaumbrücke in a different PoV by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Évora, Portugal*









Évora by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Sunset by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Sunset by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Sunset at Mountain Hehuan 合歡山 by Vincent Ting, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Rigi Kulm Blue Hour by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Last Moments by Ashley Hemsley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Birdman by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Golden hour : In Explore February 25th 2016 by Gaurav Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

FOTO3709 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Hallett Cove Sunset by Michael Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama

Sunset at Casco Antiguo by luis mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sun shining behind clouds in sunset sky by Reijo Kankaala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

K5II8335.jpg by dakight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Summer by Pavol Kopinec, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolly Sods, WV. USA*









Dolly Sods by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*沙崙里, New Taipei, Taiwan*









夕陽 淡水河口 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Nice and easy by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afterglow in Walesby, UK*









Afterglow in Walesby by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Sutro Baths San Francisco. USA*









Sutro Twilight by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black coromants and pelicans fogged in. Australia*









Fogged in. by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Skylight by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Oberbaumbrücke Sunset Panorama, Germany*









Berlin - Oberbaumbrücke Sunset Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal*









5DII00396R4L by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*


No calmo da aguada by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta del Este - Uruguay *


10.01.01 - Sol en Punta 06 by Nae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


AMANECER 6:55:06 - EN LA CORDELLERA REAL BOLIVIA - LA PAZ by Jaime Ramallo Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Amanecer - Sunrise by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marbella - Spain*


Amanecer de Mayo by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marbella - Spain*


Amanecer de invierno by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ordesa - Spain*


Amanece en Ordesa by Marian Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alacant - Spain*


AMANECER HOY by ELISA M.V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amanecer by Juan José Arasa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siero - Spain*


Los primeros rayos de Marzo by José Luis Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


untitled (3 of 19) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City (Mexico) [City Clock] by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venice canal at dusk by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris skyline 2 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wok Tai Wan, Kwai Tsing, Hong Kong*









獅子 "Lion" by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Motosu before dawn, Japan*









Lake Motosu before dawn by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sutro Baths Sunset, USA*









Sutro Baths Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Tinaroo, Tropical North Queensland Australia*









Lake Tinaroo by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neighbours Across, Singapore*









Neighbours Across by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscany - Podele Belvedere, Italy*









Tuscany - Podele Belvedere by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal*









XEo08415r3 by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ossau Peak- France*


Ossau Peak from Gentau lake, Pyrénées, France by take_a_ride, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_5113 by mengxu sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avoca Beach, NSW – Australia*


0S1A0401enthuse by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamilton – New Zealand *


Cross over by Logan Voss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otawa – Canada*


Rocks at Remic Rapids. by xithombo makenze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tatra Mountains – Slovakia*


High Tatra mountains, Slovakia by Michal Petro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pirin Mountains - Bulgaria *


Pirin mountains by https://www.facebook.com/asya.misheva.photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Lumière sur l'Islande by Fabien HUSSLEIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano - Switzerland*


Blick auf Lugano im letzten Licht der Abendsonne by Bernd Edelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Champs- France*


On the way - 6 o'clock by alain01789, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Hönö Klåva Lighthouse by Arvid Björkqvist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

into the ocean by Christoph Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Remains by Raymond Carruthers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunset Huisvennen by Ruud Duppen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Tundra, Kola Peninsula, Russia by Mikhail Aleksandrovich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

last look by ...bicky..., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Grand Haven Pier and Lighthouse by Han Ike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

dawn - bamburgh castle by chris waller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_7888 by 小川.直樹, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise - The Point (Pittsburgh), USA*









Sunrise - The Point (Pittsburgh) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









黃澄澄 淡海 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris density, France*









Paris density by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Afterglow, London, UK*









西敏寺晚霞 Westminster Afterglow by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Motosu before dawn, Japan*









Lake Motosu before dawn by Takuya Igarashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crescent Moon over Walton Lighthouse this morning's sunrise, USA*









Walton's Moon by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Lake Tinaroo 
Tropical North Queensland Australia*









Sunrise at Lake Tinaroo by davidstoter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonic Boom, Singapore*









Sonic Boom by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence - Skyline Panorama after Sunset, Italy*









Florence - Skyline Panorama after Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Una más... by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patricia Lake – Canada*


Patricia Lake Sunset by Jiri Jurczak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The lonely bird in the tree by Marielle de Valk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okpo – Korea*


DSME from Okpo by Ugborough Exile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roman Sunset - Nikon D7100 by francesco D7100-D750, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond Park – London*


Richmond Park, London. by Selena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

La orilla al atardecer by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Silence by Johannes Weyers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Winter Sunset by Jean-Baptiste Rambaud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Summer Memories by Q Sawalha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Serpentine Sunset 1 by Trevor Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

first light by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Autumn leaf on the lake at sunset by Massimiliano Agati, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Sunset by shellyparente, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Beautiful Sunset Over Abacoa Golf Course in Jupiter Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Beautiful Sunset at the Pier Hutchinson Island Stuart Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Día del amor y la amistad en la gran ciudad by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Trabajando en alumbrado by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


Evening silhouettes. by Mariya Ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


This is London by Andy kirby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


nature and architecture by Jannus Dela serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tavern, Corsica – France*


U portu di Taverna (Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkown place*


DSC07655s by Ricky Luo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nile River – Egypt*


Hot Air Balloons Over Egypt by Benoit Lefebvre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandon Beach – US*


Bandon Beach sunset by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baikal Lake – Russia*


Baikal ice by Sergey Pesterev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sassi, Tuscany – Italy*


Le Albe Piene di Sassi by paolobeca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Malecon end before night by v nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


IMG_0368 by Gresma Rojas Saldua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


IMG_0132 by Gresma Rojas Saldua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


IMG_4574 by Gresma Rojas Saldua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


IMG_1050 by Gresma Rojas Saldua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


GressRojas by Gresma Rojas Saldua, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waiting for Sunshine - Pittsburgh. USA*









Waiting for Sunshine - Pittsburgh by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fanlu Township, Taiwan*









初訪 隙頂 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









VIK by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









結尾 End by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sutro Baths Sunset, California, USA*









Sutro Baths Sunset by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful morning light in Capitola Wharf Santa Cruz, California, USA*









Morning Rush Hour by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Paved with Gold by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand*









Glow by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seebrücke Sellin, Rügen, 2015. Germany*









Rügen - Der Sonne abgeandt by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viana do Castelo, Portugal*









Viana do Castelo by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kemer, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora beach, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alba by FERRARIO STEFANO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castiglione D'Orcia - Italy*


Light Conquers All by Angela Maria Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


Cielos de Quito - 2 by Roberto Scriboni Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah - US*


Eye by HSP Health, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


182 by Adrian Annabel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset on the beach wallpapers by Nghia Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


URBAN sunset by Gargi Bhide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Homborsund - Norway*


Homborsund lighthouse by Tore Heggelund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Olten - Switzerland*


Golden Morning by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunrise by 国隆 林, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Batangas, Philippines*

Golden Hour by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waiting for Sunshine - Pittsburgh North Shore, USA*









Waiting for Sunshine - Pittsburgh North Shore by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


Sunrise @ Noordermolen by hou zi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Hanover Street Bridge (Baltimore), USA*









Sunset over Hanover Street Bridge (Baltimore) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meishan Township, Taiwan*









碧湖觀光茶園 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









i'm different by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shek Wan, Kwai Tsing, Hong Kong*









青衣日落 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sutro Baths Blue Hour, California, USA*









Sutro Baths Blue Hour by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inspiration Point - Bryce. USA*









Inspiration Point - Bryce by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London's Burning, UK*









London's Burning by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









BREATHE by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rügen - Seebrücke Sellin, Germany*









Rügen - Seebrücke Sellin by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viana do Castelo, Portugal*









Viana by J. M. Molinelli, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice Beach, CA, US

On Golden Wings by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The path to light by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Reflections III. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Ammersee by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Baie aux Prunes by Steve Quinlan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

glow of stillness by Andrew Nicodemus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

DC light trails (Explore) by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pennsylvania, US


Middle Creek by Tim Devine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

A Misty End... by bob ingram..., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dead calm by liofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset - Coopers Rock State Park, West Virginia, USA*









Sunset - Coopers Rock State Park (HDR) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ren'ai Township, Taiwan*









晨曦月空 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown HKG (China)*









Downtown HKG by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









日落 by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mission Peak Sunset Burn, San Francisco, CA. USA*









Mission Peak Sunset Burn by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunrise over Emerald Bay at Tahoe last weekend..USA*









Sunrise at Tea House by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pretty looking London, UK*









Pretty looking London by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teck Glee, Singapore*









Teck Glee by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antigua - Shelley's Point*








Antigua - Shelley's Point by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Venice, Piazza San Marco all'alba. Italy*









Sunrise in Venice by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Winter Wish by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo de Gata - Spain*


Ephemeral exaltation by Blai Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mysore - India*


Foggy Beginning by Kannan Muthuraman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaud – Switzerland*


Thanatos et Hypnos by AVPHOTOGRAPHIES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de la Cruz – Spain*


Hazy twilight by Säde Suominen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Red Dusk by Barrie Bird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zugspitze - Alpine Sunset - Germany*


Zugspitze - Alpine Sunset by Werner, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## rodeo37 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Zilina, Slovakia*


City in the distance by Erik Podmanický, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from White mountains, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colima, Mexico*


colima by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornish coast *


Botallack Cornish coast by Dave Boam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden – Germany*


loschwitz bridge dresden, germany by master miyagi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stipsdorf – Germany*


The Golden Sunset by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torbay *


IMG_1034 by John Leah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carboneras – Spain*


The Dead Beach III. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baiyin – China*


Baiyin Gansu China 24th November 2014 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Tanzania*


Nature Beauty by mnreddy9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairbanks, Alaska – US*


Alaska Winter Solstice Sunrise - Fairbanks by Ultimateplaces, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lumière by Alexis Franch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando, FL – US*


Adorning Beauty by Christian Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Sunset Rådasjön by Malte Kopfer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Les Pyramides de la Cote bleue by David SOULIVET, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Harbor View by Nelson Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


The Sublime Skyline of Jersey City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Only the Dawn will Heal Us by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Evening Sunlight Coney Island (Explore) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Have Love Will Travel (Same Place Different Angle) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Fight Fire With Fire (Explore) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


You've Got To Be Careful What You Dream... by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


"One Evanescent Evening" Atlantic Wharf Sunset Summer 2010 (Explore) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Panoramic Cardiff by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Looking out across the way by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Where does the time go? by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


People in Jamaica all grow up in Spain... by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


A St Davids Sunset by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


It's Me for You and You for Me by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


In the end the flame goes down by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Irish Sunset by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


I get so low I need a little pick me up, I get so high I need a bring-me-down... by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


One for sorrow by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Shore - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. USA*









North Shore - Pittsburgh by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan Sunset*









火映 日月潭 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Tour Eiffel by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm stunning, beautiful sunset. Sweden*









Set in Stockholm. by Brian H.Y, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, USA*









Marin Headlands by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, USA*









Fiery Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A beautiful sunrise over the mount in Marazion, Cornwall, UK*









St Michael's Mount [explore 13/1/16 - Thank you!] by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









2014 by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Skyline Mediaspree, Panorama, Germany*









Berlin - Skyline Panorama after Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*









Sunrise at Kruger by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Abu Dhabi desert – UAE


Sunrise, Abu Dhabi desert by Nuria Caravaca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gastelugatxse – Spain*


Gaztelugatxe by Carlos Olmedillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Sur les hauteurs de Marseille by Arsène CHAUVIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego, CA – US*


Riding the Pine by Chad McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong* 


FAI_9731 - 青衣南灣角油庫 Tsing Yi Oil Depot by Fai Andy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex, England – UK*


Take a moment by Barry Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuchatel Lake – France*


Lac de Neuchâtel by Nuno Mendes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island –Spain*


Aiming for the Night by Randy Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza – Spain*


Sunset and Lighthouse Marina Botafoch Ibiza by Fabio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Piazza San Marco by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


red sky after sunset.... by Achim Brennecke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga – Spain*


IMG_4691 by Jesús Martínez Navas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


楓芒再現　Maples by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini – Greece*


sunset Santorin by Christoph Brandl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Southern France by Dominik Krzyszczak, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vertically Challenged! - HDR (Duquesne Incline - Pittsburgh). USA*









Vertically Challenged! - HDR (Duquesne Incline - Pittsburgh) by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









藍天 楓樹 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion Rock of Hong Kong*









Lion Rock of 2014 by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*colourful sunset in pictoresque emmental, switzerland*









emmental sunset by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marin Headlands Fog, San Francisco, CA. USA*









Marin Headlands Fog by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in San Francisco, USA*









Sunrise in San Francisco by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Michael's Mount, UK*









Morning Drama by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









High Court by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santorini, Oia, Sunset, Greece*









Santorini - Oia Classic by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Kruger National Park, one of the largest game reserves in Africa (South Africa)*









Sunset in Kruger by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Black Sea, Orange Sky and Grey Clouds f/3.5, 1/800sec., ISO 100, 46mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Behind a cloudy curtain f/11, 1/150 sec., ISO 100, 17mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Orange River f/11, ISO 100, 22mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The last sunset ISO 100, 24mm, HDR by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Emilia-Romagna, Italy*


Rays - Rezzanello, Italy f/22, 1/20 sec., ISO 100, 32mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise on Pendleton Lake - Blackwater Falls State Park, WV. USA*









Sunrise on Pendleton Lake - Blackwater Falls State Park, WV by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









華燈 夜軌 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong (China)*









Rise by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morgenröte (Switzerland)*









Morgenröte by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sutro Baths Sunset, California. USA*









Sutro Baths Sunset by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tunnel View Sunset, Taken in Yosemite, California. USA*









Tunnel View Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Cliff Coast. UK*









Formidable by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









Show-Stopper by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Skyline, Panorama, 2015, Germany*









Berlin - Total Eclipse of my Heart by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanah Lot Temple in Bali, Indonesia*









Sunset in Tanah Lot by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay – Myanmar*


Myanmar-24.jpg by Wim Hoek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spiez – Switzerland*


enjoy the last sunshine by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


大屯山夕彩 by Keven Chiou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


幸せの方角 by abe reizo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Buena Vista , FL – US*


Going Up by PelicanPete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tank Bund – India*


Tank Bund - 3 by Rajesh Pamnani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wat Pa Mahasan Temple Roi-Et, Thailand*


Wat Pa Mahasan Temple by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crystal Lake, WA – US*


Blue Hour at Crystal Lake by Dan Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


November in Turin by Federico Feroldi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Iceland*


Reynisdrangar tiff by Thorvaldur Sveins, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

perendim dielli ne Vlore, Albania by pentaksian, on Flickr


----------



## Peja2020 (Nov 21, 2015)

Sunset in Ksamil, Albania by Gergely Kondas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley National Park, California, US

King of Sands by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Violet Crown by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

The Battle Between Light and Darkness by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Hidden Lake by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

VestraLight by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Only In Dreams II by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taichung City – Taiwan*


Twilight / 花海天光 by Cheng-Yang Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland - New Zealand*


Sky Tower by Gerald Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


2015 11 Nov 11 Remembrance Day 12a 5s hh DSC_1303_4_5_6_7_tonemapped by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague, Netherlands*









Golden Hour by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft Revisited, Netherlands*









Delft Revisited by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horses on Legian Beach, Bali, Indonesia*









Horses on Legian Beach by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanah Lot Temple, Bali, Indonesia*









Tanah Lot Temple by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scheveningen sunset, Netherlands*









Scheveningen sunset by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at the Noord AA lake in Zoetermeer, Netherlands*









Before the rain... by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Shot near Anjum, The Netherlands*_









Light Beacon by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hopfen Am See Blue Hour (Explored), Germany*









Hopfen Am See Blue Hour (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour at Hopfen am See, Germany*









Blue Hour at Hopfen am See, Germany by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Lowtide at Bosham by Langstone Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Fire mine by James Mills, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Calma en la bahía by Javi GJ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fear comes home by Luis J. de la Fuente, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Jumping rope by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Backyard Vacation by Brian Miller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fiumicino - over the Tevere pedestrian bridge by Luca Ceccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Kaltes Erwachen by Christian Wilmes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Derwentwater by Anthony Orton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Coast to coast on Valentine's Day.Maryport Sunset by Anthony Orton, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skaleta, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


parallelismi by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


testa calda by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


totally red by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


A little bit japanese by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of Pittsburgh - USA*









City of Pittsburgh - September 14, 2012 by Scott of SWPA, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ren'ai Township, Taiwan*









棉花波浪 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midnight sun at Kirkjufell, Iceland*









Midnight sun at Kirkjufell by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*No snow, but the sea was iced. Etang de la Gruère, Swiss Jura*









vereist by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burning at Fort Funston, California. USA*









Burning at Fort Funston by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunnyvale Community Center, USA*









Sunset in Sunnyvale by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shrouded Valley Sunset, UK*









Shrouded Valley by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









CLOSE ENOUGH by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sächsische Schweiz - Bastei Sunrise, Germany*









Sächsische Schweiz - Bastei Sunrise by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sky over Turin, Italy*









The sky over Turin by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego – US*


Last Light by Drew Amy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Island in the Fog by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sea of Fog by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Mouttas Muragl Sunset by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lighthouse Sunset by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Sunset Gate by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Obscura by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri – Italy*


Capri by Giuseppe Vitali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgazada – Turkey*


Sunset Burgazada Fisherman by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Donau Sunset by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolsena – Italy*


Siluette sul tramonto al lago by Andrea Di sorte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul sunset Bosphorus by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Temple by night, Bangkok by Bram van de Sande, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coquimbo – Chile* 


Coquimbo by Val-Vader, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Golden Sunrise! by T4ddy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Autumn Fog in Forest by Richard Burri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Tappeto di nuvole by Francesco Netto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Vegas, Nevada*


Tower Eiffel Las Vegas by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City Dusk*


City Dusk by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Classicone romano by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Fiat lux by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Tramont.....one by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colour me orange, Arnhem The Netherlands*









Colour me orange, Arnhem The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









大屯山 芒花風雲 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sparkling Eiffel, Paris. France*









Sparkling Eiffel by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the "Wandflue" is a ridge in the swiss jura here by sunset (Switzerland)*









Wandflue by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Golden Mount. Thailand*









Golden Mount by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunnyvale Sunset, California, USA*









Sunnyvale Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Godrevy Lighthouse, St Ives, Cornwall. UK*









Ghostly Godrevy by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









HASTE by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline zur goldenen Stunde. Germany*









Berlin - Skyline zur goldenen Stunde by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riva degli Schiavoni, Venice. Italy*









Venezia by night by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset, Spain*









San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Liguria, Italy*









Sunset in Liguria by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tellaro dusk, Liguria, Italy*









Tellaro dusk by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









佛陀世界 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









a midnight sun voyager by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*near morteratsch glacier, switzerland.*









burning fog by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiang Mai, Thailand*









Chiang Mai by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romantic Evening (California), USA*









Romantic Evening by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful evening near St Agnes, Cornwall. UK*









Tin Mine Golden Hour by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









OBSTRUCTION by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venedig - Canal Grande, Venice, Italy*









Venedig - Canal Grande by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Mark's Square in Venice seen from St Mark's Campanile. Island of San Giorgio on background, Italy*









San Giorgio e San Marco by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari Sardo, Sardinia – Italy*



Torre3 by Luigi Sanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Park bay, Northern Ireland - UK*


White park bay
Woody Pitney "You Can Stay" by ALBERTO POLANCO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice Beach, CA – US*


storm brewing by steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gubbio – Italy*


Gubbio at the sunset by Marco Silvioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


View from Padrão dos Descobrimentos, Lisbon by Gabor Wnuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern France*


Southern France by Dominik Krzyszczak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Douglass – Australia*


Port douglas sunset by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Isidoro, Canary Island – Spain*


Abendstimmung an der Ermita de San Isidoro by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etosha -Namibia *



Etosha waterhole, Etosha Namibia by Simon van Ooijen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


awakening by Antonio Ciampriello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dive in by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Royal Exhibition Building & Melbourne Museum, Melbourne Australia by Les Butcher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The St Kilda Pavilion at sunset, Victoria, Australia. by Les Butcher, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Dubai. By me
Dubai Fountains at sunset by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Skaleta, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Skaleta, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to the sun, Iceland*









Road to the sun, Iceland by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland*









last light by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









九五峰 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong (China)*









Hong Kong never sleep by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Mount Tam, California. USA*









Sunrise at Mount Tam by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Sunnyvale. California, USA*









Magical Light by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the River Wye. USA*









Yat Rock by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Port In Motion by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venedig - Pallazo Ducale am Morgen by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cityscape of Venice at sunset seen from San Giorgio Maggiore Bell Tower. Italy*








The sky over Venice by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ischia – Italy*


Ischia al tramonto by Federqua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bled – Slovenia*


Bled, Slovenia by Ivan Pekic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Germany*_


View from the hotel (Stadt Wehlen / Elbe Sandstone Mountains/ Germany) by Einar Beeking, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capadoccia – Turkey*


City Of Ember by zekiseferoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


The Biggest Buddha Image by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberschonau – Germany*


Blue hour by Stephan Güthlein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Brevin – France*


Dragon de Mindin (Huang Yong Ping) by Drics67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cellorigo, La Rioja – Spain*


Cellorigo from Sajazarra (La Rioja, Spain) by Raúl Herreroc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy – France*


Veules-les-roses by master miyagi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marup – Denmark*


Pumpkins by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley National Park, California, US

Afterglow by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Cornish Charm by chasingthe_stars, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Secret Cove Sunset by David Shield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Brises lames by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Southern Sunset (EXPLORED) by Chad Sparkes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Sunset on Kermorvan by Bruno Vaillant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Desnudos (Explore 23-marzo-2016) by ZAP.M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alabama, US

Sunset at Guntersville Lake by Joe Miller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Puesta de sol by Felipe Allendes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

With Jaco Costerus a beaytiful sunset by gertjanvanheusden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beach at Sunset*


Beach at Sunset by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Divine Light Of Sun*


Divine Light Of Sun by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai Sunset*


Shanghai Sunset by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg, Germany*


Regensburg Sunset by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Oporto sunset by Eduardo Regueiro, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Marsala, Sicily - Italy*

_Salt flats at sunset_














by Fabio Montalto, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garonne – France*


Reflets du Dôme en Garonne - final format by gaillardou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Cabo Mexico Sunrise by Kate's Photo Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trawsfynydd, North Wales. - UK*


IMG_2790F by Keith O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Terenez – France*


Sunset sur la Baie de Morlaix by Francois Le Rumeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uutela – Finland*


Sunset in Uutela by Mika Laitinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wye River – Wales – UK*


River Wye in south Wales by Ahmad Alsharhan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanjung – Indonesia*


Along the black river in Tanjung Putting National Park, Borneo, Indonesia by Sergio Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Countryside by Andrea Morico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sai Wan *


Sunset at Sai Wan - the color of this sun at almost winter time could be this red?! by Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany – France*


La tour Vauban... by Nikola Yon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

djole13 said:


> *Divine Light Of Sun*
> 
> 
> Divine Light Of Sun by Walls Field, on Flickr



*Nice Picture*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asseu rock. Sestri Levante, Liguria, Spain*









Asseu rock by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset at Remlaw Silo by Flora Haggis, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skaleta, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waldennurg – Switzerland*


Passwang by Simon Mangold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastei – Germany*


Bastei by Einar Beeking, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boracay – Philippines*


IMG_5526 by ZyTan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Kitts Island*


Basseterre St Kitts Sunset by DJ Hiltner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


離影 by 李 萬豐, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Buena Vista, FL – US*


Riverboat Dreams by PelicanPete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Don't Let It Get Away ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Satoshi Hyodo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miramar – Portugal*


Sr. da Pedra - Miramar by AFPereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pont Neuf II by Clmnt Gbrl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Time to ship Home (Explore #13) by Fabian F_, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Reflections VII. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Remarkable Queenstown Lights by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Coastal Color Shot by Ian Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maine, US

Wood Island Lighthouse in Winter by Ben Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

After the Apocalypse III by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Focused by Gabriel Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

A Time To Share. (Explored 25-3-2016). by Darrell (Scott) Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Golden Sunset by Sinth Siva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

San Clemente sunset by Barbara Snyder, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocky Damara, Brandberg Namibia*









Rocky Damara, Brandberg Namibia [explored] by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aargau, Switzerland*









Gisliflue by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ren'ai Township, Taiwan*









小小霞光 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hongkong skyline*









Hongkong skyline 2014 by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Mount Tamalpais, California. USA*









Sunrise at Mount Tam by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Sunset, California. USA*









Golden Gate Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice at sunrise from Ponte dell'Accademia, Italy*









Venice at sunrise from Ponte dell'Accademia by chasingthe_stars, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









INTO THE NIGHT by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venedig - Santa Maria della Salute bei Sonnenuntergang by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in venetian lagoon, with Chiesa del Redentore on foreground, Italy*









Sunset in Venice by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jamestown – New Zealand*


Milford by Arthur Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cangas – Spain*


Sunset Stone by Carlos Luis Marticorena Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


IMG_9309F by Keith O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


Strasbourg by Georges DJEDAINI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan – Colombia*


Atardecer 1 by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilmington – UK*


Knowlton Henge by Russ Hawker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm at Night by Kevin Cho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campania - Italy*


Autumnal lake by Michele Mastrosimone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond Park, England - UK*


Winter is coming by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague, Czech Republic. Прага, Чехия. by Den Art, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greeceee
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Norway*









Reine by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Utakleiv, Norway*









utakleiv by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Austnesfjorden, Norway*









Austnesfjorden by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cavi, Liguria, Italy*









7658 by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Brittany, France*









Pointe Saint-Mathieu by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*









_MG_1297 by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*









La baia del silenzio by Gian Paolo Chiesi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pont de pierre Bordeaux, France*









pont de pierre Bordeaux by Lio Lecamp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









PRAGUE : Le soir tombe sur Hradcany et Mala Strana by Lio Lecamp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Bavaria, Germany*









Sunset in Bavaria by Stefan Wegner, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Göynük, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Skaleta, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skaleta, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sea of purple, Posbank The Netherlands*









Sea of purple, Posbank The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*hallwilersee, switzerland*









cloud reflections by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









八里渡船頭 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Super highway, Hong Kong*









Super highway by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Mount Tam, California, USA*









Sunrise at Mount Tam by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate View, San Francisco, USA*









Night Watchman by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

Appeasement in the sunset by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Cappadocia, Turkey by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Roystone Rocks by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset on Gibson's Steps Beach by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset Balnarring Beach by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset from The Beach at Kilkunda by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Discovery Bay Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset Over Princes Pier by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Princes Pier Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

St Pauls Beach at Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Sur , Califonia. USA*









A Tale of Two Waves by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indonesia*









In Search by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree zur blauen Stunde, Germany*









Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree zur blauen Stunde by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in venetian lagoon, Italy*









Sunrise in venetian lagoon by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*small lake in switzerland (Hallwilersee)*









peaceful morning by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









大屯山 滿山金芒 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Sunday morning by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Mount Tam, Califonia. USA*









Sunrise at Mount Tam by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunnyvale Street, Califonia. USA*









Sunnyvale Street by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning in Ghent, Belgium*









morning in ghent belgium, part II by Michel Liesegang, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juno Beach Pier Beautiful Wispy Clouds, Miami, Florida, USA*









Juno Beach Pier Beautiful Wispy Clouds by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carlin Park Sunrise at Beach Jupiter Florida (USA)*









Carlin Park Sunrise at Beach Jupiter Florida by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juno Dunes Natural Area Sunset Over Sand Dunes, Florida (USA)*









Juno Dunes Natural Area Sunset Over Sand Dunes by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boynton Beach Inlet During Sunset Over the Waterway, Florida (USA)*









Boynton Beach Inlet During Sunset Over the Waterway by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise taken from Riverside Park in Jensen Beach, Florida. USA*









Sunrise Jensen Beach Riverside Park by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Banyan Tree Palm Beach Island West Palm Beach Sunset, Florida. USA*









Banyan Tree Palm Beach Island West Palm Beach Sunset by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palm Beach Gardens Sunset Aerial Over Gardens Parkway, Florida, USA*









Palm Beach Gardens Sunset Aerial Over Gardens Parkway by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Over George LeStrange Preserve Fort Pierce Florida. USA*









Sunset Over George LeStrange Preserve Fort Pierce Florida by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Palm Beach Sunset Palm Beach Island, Florida. USA*









West Palm Beach Sunset Palm Beach Island by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise along the Pier in Virgina Beach, USA*









Sunrise along the Pier in Virgina Beach by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany – Italy*


Toscana Sonnenuntergang by Christoph Juchli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jacksonville – US*


Jacksonville Skyline by Daniel Wedeking, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


BARCOS DE OPORTO by Julio cesar Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine – Norway*


Reine, Lofoten, Norway by Rémi Grébot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Sunrise, Vancouver by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cloghleagh, Minor Kilbride, Co.Wilckow - Ireland*


Sunset through the Trees by Swavek Skibinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanquirico D’Orcia – Italy*


Beautiful Tuscany (12974) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*M'diq - Morocco*


Sunset on M'diq by Amine Fassi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Anochecer de Marzo by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Gift of Vision by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite National Park, CA, US

Mercury rising by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Enjoying the moment... by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

合歡雪 by samyaoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

The Path by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Sunset Strip by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Realm of the Dragon by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Tahoe, CA, US

Tahoe Nightlife by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Pacific Rim by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge of Lions St Augustine Florida Aurora. USA*









Bridge of Lions St Augustine Florida Aurora HDR by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vivid sunset over Old Town in Warsaw, Poland*









Spring in the city by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roundabout of UN in Warsaw, Poland*









Somewhere in the city centre by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singer Island Beach Florida Sunrise Coconut Trees, USA*









Singer Island Beach Florida Sunrise Coconut Trees by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Sunset at the Pier Hutchinson Island Stuart Florida, USA*









Beautiful Sunset at the Pier Hutchinson Island Stuart Florida by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over "Mordor" in Warsaw. Poland*









Sunset over "Mordor" in Warsaw by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the most wonderful Sunday afternoon..Warsaw. Poland*









At the heart of the city by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jupiter Inlet Lighthouse Pink Colors at Sunset, USA*









Jupiter Inlet Lighthouse Pink Colors at Sunset by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter in Istanbul, Turkey*









Winter in Istanbul by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juno Beach Pier Sunset from Ocean, Florida. USA*









Juno Beach Pier Sunset from Ocean by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central kenya*


MNR_3053 by mnreddy9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdon, Wales – UK*


Sunrise on Snowdon by Osman Carim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Foggy sunset in Florence by Antonio Cinotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarascon – France*


Tarascon-sur-Ariege by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciociaria - Italy*



Valle nebbiosa / Foggy Valley by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontenelle – France*


Matin sur Fontenelle (90340) by nicolas dubol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island *


Kuda Huraa, Maldives by TheFamilyGnome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama City*


Old Panama City by Jorge Quijano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cows in haze by Carla Voort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Foggy dawn somewhere in Switzerland by lukasbogie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sky over fields [explored] by Daniel Munch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Le début d'un printemps... by David Anghelone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ukraine

Industrial by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Spring in the city by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Somewhere in the city centre by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

City veins by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Trails of sun by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Winter in Istanbul by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

The fairytale sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tower Bridge Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutouloufari village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bow Lake - Canada*


Bow Lake by Justin Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarve – Portugal*


Persistence by Blai Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica – France*


The Orton effect / Propriano by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pavia – Italy*


Tramonto sull'Oltrepò by Andrea Rota Nodari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornach – France *


Eglise Saint-Fridolin, Temple Saint-Paul, Eglise Sainte-Jeanne d'Arc by Philippe Dehennin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patras – Greece*


The bridge. by tasos nikolakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015110901日出 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phra Nang – Thailand*


Phra Nang by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich – Germany *


1972 Olympic Stadium and O2 Tower - Munich by Sascha Sormann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw Sunset, Poland*









Warsaw Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The fairytale sunset, London, UK*









The fairytale sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw Sunset, Poland*









Warsaw Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singer Island Beach Sunrise with Coconut Tree, Florida. USA*









Singer Island Beach Sunrise with Coconut Tree by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Winding Waters Natural Area Boardwalk, Florida. USA*









Sunset at Winding Waters Natural Area Boardwalk by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another spectacular sunset in London. UK*









Tower Bridge Sunset by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the Lake Worth Lagoon from Singer Island Florida . USA*









Singer Island Sunset Over Riviera Beach by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*White mountains, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ladispoli, Italy*


Family outing by Francesco Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cancun, Mexico*


St. Valentine's sunrise by Francesco Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lower Town, Ottawa, Ontario*


Evening by Francesco Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*


Lest we forget by Francesco Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Recife*


Rosarinho , Recife . by Cláudio Maranhão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*

Rolling Cloud Snowdon North Wales 03/2016 by Nikon Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maranhao - Brazil*


Encantos do Maranhão by Robson Victor Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


Fotó: mega4000 / Hely: Bokod / Naplemente (5456x3632pixel) by MEGA4000 MISI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterloo - UK*


Waterloo To Princes Street Sunset by Colin Myers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2 April by Jan-Helge69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Israel*


Rosh hanikra landscape by Moshe Ashkenazi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


New Lands by Zamir Popat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elie - UK*


Elie Ness Lighthouse by Grant Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


LA FRANCISCA by PACO SAN JUAN RIOFRIO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California Central Coast, USA*









Turbulent Sea by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









1:1 by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline zur blauen Stunde, Germany*









Berlin - Skyline zur blauen Stunde by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Park, NYC seen from "Top pf the rock". USA*









Central Park by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirschbaum, Switzerland*









Kirschbaum by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









霞河大稻埕 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok Blast, Thailand*









Bangkok Blast by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco View from Hawk Hill, USA*









View from Hawk Hill by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shining Monuments, USA*









Shining Monuments by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*about colors in the sky, berlin (Germany)*









about colors in the sky, berlin by Michel Liesegang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taichung – Taiwan*


_T4A3105.jpg by 阿King 林, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Satara City – India*


The light before sunrise by Savio Sanches, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schrattenfluh*


Schrattenfluh by Bruno Kneubuehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Wonderful night (Macau) by angelnapple, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Sunset at Tokyo Gate Bridge by aotaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marup – Denmark*


Untitled by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampos – Greece*


Sunset over Kampos by Maria Kiloukiotou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenya

Mother and son by Willa Wei, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kenya

Can you feel the love tonight? by Willa Wei, on Flickr


----------



## durexxx (Dec 8, 2005)

Ghent, Belgium

Friday Market by Joris Dierickx, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Really pleasant sight in Sirmione, Italy *









Sunset in Sirmione by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beauitful crescent moon over Palm Beach, Florida, USA*









Crecsent Moon Sunset Over Palm Beach Gardens by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam..Netherlands*









Warm afternoon by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Juno Dunes Nartural Area at Boardwalk, Florida, USA*









Sunset Juno Dunes Nartural Area at Boardwalk by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuart Florida Sunset at Marina by Shepard Park, Florida, USA*









Stuart Florida Sunset at Marina by Shepard Park by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam. Netherlands*









Keep exploring by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Warsaw, Poland*









Sunset over Warsaw by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*After Sunset Roosevelt Bridge Marina View, Florida. USA*









After Sunset Roosevelt Bridge Marina View by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw cityscape, Poland*









City centre by Aleksander Głowacki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset New Port Cove Marina Riviera Beach Florida, USA*









Sunset New Port Cove Marina Riviera Beach Florida by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


The Lost World (DSC1223) by Daniel Burton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Island*


Bolifushi Sunset by T Amara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macclesfield – UK*


Macclesfield-201511-71 by Tony Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fondeado cerca de la costa by Jose Manuel Ros Jurado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuhofen – Austria*


Twins by Erich Hochstöger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

A Sight For Surf Eyes by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Industrial silhouette by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

High water of the river Rhine by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Short before Sunset by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Birds and Sunset by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Evening at Veluwemeer by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Sunset over Veluwemeer by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Sunset between technic by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Sundown over the harbor by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuchi – Taiwan*


日月潭晨曦 by Yi-Liang Lai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Les escaliers de Montmartre / Paris by Meiry Peruch Mezari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicoutimi, Quebec – Canada*


Lever du jour sur Chicoutimi 19-09-2015 by Normand Gaudreault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayou – US*


Sunrise on the Bayou by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alpenglow Lake, Colorado – US*


Frozen Dreams by Steve Pulver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bunnik – Netherlands*


netherlands-20151102-8585 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vermont – US*


Autumn mountains.... by Marla Nutbrown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sequoia Park, CA – US*


Sequoia Sunset by Laurent Dezeque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast – Australia*


Meanwhile back at Gotham city by marky b55, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zakynthos – Greece*


Sunset over Zakynthos by Aly Abidali, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelo de São Jorge, Lisbon, Portugal*









Castelo de São Jorge by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Atlantic Coast in Palm Beach County, Florida. USA*









Junio Beach Pier Sunrise at Beach by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Icy sunset over Vienna DC. Australia*









Vienna DC by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Port St Lucie at Tradition Lake, Florida. USA*









Sunset Port St Lucie at Tradition Lake by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Miradouro da Senhora do Monte over Lisbon, Portugal.*









The roofs of Lisbon by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Sankt Michaelis church over the port of Hamburg during sunset. Germany*









Port of Hamburg by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Catherine Sunset PBG Florida Homes. USA*









Lake Catherine Sunset PBG Florida Homes by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Miradouro da Senhora do Monte over Lisbon, Portugal.*









Lisbon during Sunset by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Winding Waters Natural Area West Palm Beach, Florida, USA*









Sunset at Winding Waters Natural Area West Palm Beach by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at harbor quarter in Hamburg. Germany*









Elbpromenade by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Karachi Beach Pakistan*
Karachi Beach by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, 2010
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011
*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco sunrise, USA*









San Francisco sunrise by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Woodleigh by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono Lake - US*


Sunset on Mono Lake {explored} by Maria Haak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toricella – Italy*


Pomeriggio col Nonno by Andreas Aldebaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gebet – Myanmar *


IMG_0238wm by Wolfgang R. Weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Shard in the clouds by grahamvphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kermorvan - France*


Phare de Kermorvan, Bretagne, France by Sandra Al, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_10494 by Alla Gor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arboga – Sweden*


Pastoral Bridge Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Island Bay – New Zealand*


Ora by shontz photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meandering Lake*



Meandering Lake by Majin Boo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes – France*


Nantes, depuis la Tour Bretagne by Valentin Guidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


SJF_APU2015052900140 by Samuel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Glow at Delray Beach with Kayaks, Florida. USA *









Beautiful Glow at Delray Beach with Kayaks by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View over beautiful Paris. France*









View over beautiful Paris by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from the Natural History Museum in Vienna. Austria*









Vienna Ring Road during sunset by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from Palm Beach Gardens Lake Catherine Aerial, Florida, USA*









Sunset from Palm Beach Gardens Lake Catherine Aerial by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Viennas beautfiul Danube Canal at Night. Austria*









Summer in the City - Explored at 17.07.2015 by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Worth Pier Explosive Colors at Sunrise, Florida. USA*









Lake Worth Pier Explosive Colors at Sunrise by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from the Eiffel Tower over beautiful Paris. France*









Paris, je t’aime by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Vienna at night, Austria*









Beautiful Vienna at night by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden sunrise at the beach on Singer Island Florida, USA*









Black Skimmers Sunbathing at Beach Square by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Wide paris by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, USA*









Low Fog at Hawk Hill by alittlegordie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pfieffer Rock sunset, California, USA*









Pfieffer Rock by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawkesbury River / Windsor / NSW. Australia*









Foggy Sunrise by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta – Indonesia*


Sunset over SCBD jakarta by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tofino, BC – Canada*


Tofino Sunset by sking5000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Servieres – France*


IMG_1729.jpg by DG 63, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kirche St. Marien Stralsund Sonnenuntergang 2 by Jan Wasmund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle D’Aosta – Italy*


Paesaggi valdostani by Francesco Netto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


U fanale di Propriano (C☺rsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


HK Ferry by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Life goes on... by Stellar Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baden Wurttemberg – Germany*


warm autumn day by r.dahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Macao Ferry Terminal In The Mist by Peter Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Distant An Teallach.. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Der Sonne entgegen by Alexander Burkhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Beach by Altruist12, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Bridge The Gap by Karen Hunnicutt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Finding Faith by Karen Hunnicutt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Dreams by Karen Hunnicutt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Morfa Bychan Beach by geraint evans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Flow III by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Saulėlydis by Tomas Kalašinskas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Lensbaby Composer by Valery Chernodedov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Derwentwater Sunset by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26418294766/sizes/l


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Red Sky before Typhoon by Majin Boo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vizille – France*


Vizille by Viketaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isfahan - Iran*


Sunset in Isfahan by Shashin Surti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breaux Bridge, LA – US*


Spanish Moss by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bithia, Sardinia – Italy*


Chasing The Inevitable by Christian Leyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Manini'owali Beach Sunset, Big Island - 12 by Barry O'Neil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


Untitled by Stefan Georgi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dingle – Ireland*


Old lighthouse - Dingle by Guluc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon – US*


16848158214_9fe7ee9163_o by Jonathon McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denham jetty, Western Australia*


Dusk on the Coral Coast by Walter, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz, California. USA*









Lighthouse at dawn by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hill Street, Singapore*









Hill Street by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline Panorama Sunset, Germany*









Berlin - Skyline Panorama Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, New York. USA*









New York, New York by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berner Oberland, Switzerland*









Berner Oberland by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









世博 台灣 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss, Iceland*









Gullfoss V.2 by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breakfast at this restaurant is still on my list. Percé, Québec, Canada*









Breakfast sunrise by Danny VB, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hammerhead at Bryce. USA*









Hammerhead at Bryce by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Mungo / Mungo National Park / NSW / Australia*









Lake Mungo / Mungo National Park by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Karahayıt, 2015
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Danube Tower, Vienna, Austria*









Danube Tower by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Vienna, Austria*









Sunset at Augarten by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jupiter Island, Tequesta, Florida. USA*









New Years Day Sunrise 2016 Coral Cove Beach by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juno Beach Pier Moon Light at Beach, FL. USA*









Juno Beach Pier Moon Light at Beach by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the south-west of Vienna, Austria*









Sunset over the south-west of Vienna by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset from Singer Island, Florida, USA.*









Sunset from Singer Island by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*









Copenhagen by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Neddick Nubble Lighthouse during a fiery sunrise. FL. USA*









Sunrise Cape Neddick Lighthouse York Maine EasyHDR Software by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn at Kahlenberg - Vienna, Austria*









Herbstlich by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colors at Sunrise Carlin Park Jupiter Florida, USA*









Colors at Sunrise Carlin Park Jupiter Florida by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chilapa Mexico*


Atardecer. . . by Juan Carlos Medina Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato Mexico*


"Guanajuato" by Alfredo11, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


the sun is not setting, earth is rotating by ·júbilo·haku·, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Colombia*

MEDELLÍN - 2015 Atardecer by Iván Erre Jota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayan - Colombia*


Atardecer by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taganga -Colombia*


Atardecer en Taganga, Magdalena by Camilo Zambrano Proaños, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Reto "Atardecer en la ciudad" Santiago de Chile by Mauricio Vega Larrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concepcion - Chile*


ATARDECER CONCEPCIÓN CHILE by Christopher Momberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama City*


Old Town Panama City 2 by Jorge Quijano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pacaya volcano - Guatemala*


PACAYA enero 1987 by Arturo Saravia, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California, USA.*









Door To Heaven by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China*









Hiding Sun by Marklin Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline Panorama mit Sunset. Germany*









Berlin - Skyline Panorama mit Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MIlan, old and new, Italy*









MIlano vecchia e nuova by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jura - Switzerland*









eye of fir by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









九五峰 信義夜色 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahore *


Sunrise by Ghazanfar Bhinder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_4003.jpg by Lee Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France.*









Romantic city by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anamur castle – Turkey*


Sunrise at Anamur Castle, South Turkey by dirk huijssoon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Rocher-Perce, Québec, Canada*









Fire in the sky by Danny VB, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flying over China Sea*


South China Sea by TheFamilyGnome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belmont, Nebraska – US*


Sunset on Crawford Hill by Mike Danneman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sierra Storm, California. USA*









Sierra Storm by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baden Wurttemberg – Germany*


waterfall of clouds / Wasserfall aus Wolken by Nolle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tacking Point Lighthouse / Port Macquarie / NSW / Australia*









Tacking Point Lighthouse / Port Macquarie / Sunrise by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morbiham - France*


Côte Sauvage - Morbihan by Arno Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton Pier – UK*


Brighton Pier by Luke Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – UK*


Buachaille Etive Mòr by Karl Chester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Ikornnes On Fire by bXMi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Atardecer en el Mediterráneo by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Roger Pilamala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

I Thought About You by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

And then the fog rolled in... by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

plénitude by gwénael lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

El Nido Sunset by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Rickett's Point Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sunset in Penarth ... Machlud yr haul ym Mhenarth by Jeremy Segrott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Sunset over Hańczowskie range by Krzysztof Żyła, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Puesta de Sol en Mallorca by Luis Ferrarino, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz, Spain.*








_Source._


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Airport Zürich, Switzerland*









Zürich by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge Rock Formation at Beach Jupiter Florida, USA*









Bridge Rock Formation at Beach Jupiter Florida by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Harbourside shopping plaza and restaurants in Jupiter Florida. USA*









Harbourside Christmas Tree at Circle by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green Rock Jupiter Florida Carlin Park, USA*









Green Rock Jupiter Florida Carlin Park by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Morning Colors at the Juno Beach Pier, FL. USA*









Early Morning Colors at the Juno Beach Pier by Kim Seng, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy
View in eastern direction from the Campanile*









Venice by Patrick Stargardt, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow – Russia*


Chernigovskiy Cathedral at sunset by Liliya Boldyreva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toletum by Javier León (Fx), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sequoia park - US*


Sequoia Sunset by Laurent Dezeque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas de Calais – France*


Migration by Fred DELBAR, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Perfect Wallpaper - 5F0A01829B05B71EFD7237_7 by Huy Hoàng Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Perfect Wallpaper - 378321AD7C511E7298CB28_31 by Huy Hoàng Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Sunset in Bagan, Myanmar by Shashin Surti, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Emerald Bay Sunset, California, USA.*









Pre-dawn glow at Emerald Bay by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









IMG_4254 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antigua - English Harbour*









Antigua - English Harbour by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sony Center near Potsdamer Platz, in Berlin, Germany.*









Sony Center by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aarburg, Switzerland*









Aarburg by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









雲起 合歡山 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss, Iceland.*









Gullfoss by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun vs Clouds - The Battle, Percé, Québec. Canada.*









Sun vs Clouds by Danny VB, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Mono Tufas, California, USA.*









Mono Lake Sunrise by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old coal loading wharf / Catherine Hill Bay / NSW / Australia*









1/3, Catherine Hill Bay / Sunrise by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Göynük, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Awakening... by Gabriel Ferrando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg
*

U-434 (Tango Class) by Derk Remmers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lichtfluten by Peter Daum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


duranbah beach sunrise by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Two Jack Lake, Banff National Park - Canada*


Two Jack Lake by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Michigan City - Indiana*


Sunset, beach in Michigan City, IN by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Sunset over Maiden's Tower by mxfelix01, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Floating by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schiedam - Netherlands*


Molen De Noord - Schiedam by bram kool, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wind Wheel Sunrise by Stefan Beutler, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG), Sicily - Italy*















by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cold night

Lighty mountain! by Patrice THOMAS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

After the sunset (Explore #9) by Fabian F_, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

A Unique Campsite by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Mauna Kea Sunset Pano by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Submillimeter Array Sunset by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Road to the Sea Beach by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Kinderdjik at dusk by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Butt of Lewis lighthouse, Outer Hebrides by Gary Rowlands, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

瑞芳陰陽海-New Taipei City district Rueifang,Taiwan by 寶特瓶1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Escenas del Caribe 54 [On Explore] by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zuoshen - Taiwan*


神光耀境(Sunrise clouds) by Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night falls in Bergen, Norway. *









Twilight in the north by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun rises over the city of Gdansk (Danzig) in Poland.*









First rays of sunshine by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in Gdansk (Danzig), Poland.*









Morning glow by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Cádiz, Spain.*








_Source._


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Freedom by Jelena Petrović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*



Wheatfield Street Sunset by Hamish Irvine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



The Moment by Tom Manary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rincon - Puerto Rico*


Rincon Sunset 1 by boricua491000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mycenae*


Sunset by Sim Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Jani Kautto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castiglion Fiorentino - Italy*


Sunset road by Exaltation Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Tjbeebe93, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset2 by griffin.ladonna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Spain*


Puesta de Sol en Cuenca by [email protected]_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mesa Arch, USA.*









Mesa Arch by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night falls over Bergen town in Norway.*









Bergen in the twilight by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in the Sunnylvsfjord in Norway seen from Hellesylt harbour.*









Serenity by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach on the north coast of Crete just after sunset, Greece.*









Empty beach by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk envelops the port of Piraeus, Greece.*









Dusk reflections by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last sunrays over Athens the capital of Greece. Seen from the Mount Lycabettus.*









Sunset over Athens by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk in Athens the capital of Greece*









Nightfall in Athens by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cedar Falls – US*


Grain Season by Duane Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London fog by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sheep by Tim Hillemann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keswick - UK*


Derwent Water sunset (EXPLORED) 03 11 15 by Nick Woods, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schoeneck - Germany*


Herbstlicher Sonnenuntergang by maikepiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nebelwellen by thomad2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geilo – Norway*


Norway, Geilo by Pieter Mooij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley park – US*


Death Valley National Park by Desert Rat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Parthenay, l'église by hery Deslandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Ablaze... by Kerrie Greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Printemps (Explore) by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

"The sword´s tip" by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

When the weather frowns by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sunset over Freshwater Bay by Simon Downham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26004341053/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Tahoe, California, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26412339282/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Central California farmland, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26408933725/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maryland, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26550470451/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

s Apr24_World Sunset_DSC_1542 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

s Apr22_Dubai_Dawn_DSC_1132 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice sunset by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York – UK*


Ablaze... by Kerrie Greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi – Italy*


阿瑪菲海岸 日出 - Amalfi Sunrise by Henry Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Edinburgh Skyline by David Lord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tpkyo*


Train sunset by itarugra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Sunrise and "Tháp Rùa" Tower 亀の塔 by Solid-Earth Landscape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tumwater Canyon - US*


Valley Drama by Marcus Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myammar*


Myanmar-25.jpg by Wim Hoek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia Park - UK*


Llyn Ogwen by Sandra Kepkowska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Sun Shines on the Bay ~ Vancouver, BC by SeaSide Signs ~ Vancouver, BC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yoshkar- Ola - Russia*


Sunrise in city by Pavel Starikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt. Rainier - US*


Commencement-Bay-Sunrise-1-10-27-2015 by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Colombia*


The city of the eternal spring by Nicolás Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Rinjani - Indonesia*


The last rays of light by Jannik Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cachimbo Airport, Para, Brazil*


Black Hawk by Força Aérea Brasileira (Brazilian Air Force), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*laguna beach*


Peace Of mind by Sofiane Belkebir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porthcawl, UK*


Porthcawl sunset by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charleston, New York, United States*


NYC_4218 by traumaNYC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sea house*


海上屋3 by 黃阿哲, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockton-on-Tees, England, UK*


Faith by Martin Grant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poznan, Poland*


the cathedral in Poznan by Joanna Ro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rhone-Alpes, France*


Sunset by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, United States*


View at the sunset of the financial district of Manhattan in New York City by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset by Gokul K, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Acitrezza, Sicily - Italy*















by Agata Lagati, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Bridge, San Francisco, USA*









Bay Bridge by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ray of Light, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









IMG_4051 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guadeloupe - Deshaies Panorama*









Guadeloupe - Deshaies Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise at Merapi volcano, Java, Indonesia*









Sunrise at Merapi volcano by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland*









winter dream by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









峰迴路轉 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









End of the road by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest/Hungary*









Wake up with the Heroes by [ Krenn ], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twin Lakes - Mammoth Lakes Area, California. USA.*









Twin Lakes - Mammoth Lakes Area by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Long Jetty, Tuggerah Lake, Central Coast / NSW, Australia.*









Lonely Boat by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Iain A Wanless, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Sunset in Warsaw by Robert B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Greece*


Santorin, Griechenland / Santorini, Greece by Fotograf M.Gerhardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uutela - Finland*


Uutela, Helsinki , Finland by Mika Laitinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Parthenon by tapak_kaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sukhothai Park - Thailand*


Sukhothai historical park by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


sunset | costa rica. by alyssa BLACK., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pipa - Brazil*


Mirante de Pipa. Pipa-RN by Leonardo Américo Bezerra Viana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Soller - Spain*


Anochece en Port Soller by Sergio Sanx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linge River - Netherlands*


Sunset over river Linge by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Istanbul *Explored* by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset on the twenty-fifth April by M.T.L Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Going, going.... by Caroline White, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Maybe Baby by Ryan Dearth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Udaipur sunset from Hotel Badi Haveli by Niall Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2016-04-29_12-39-32 by nangoi 37, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Open burning by Snufkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sun Moon Lake 003 by Spencer Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sun Moon Lake 001 by Spencer Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

_DSC0885 by Honorer79, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland, Stalker Castle at twilight. *









In the land of castles and lochs by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gairloch in Highlands of Scotland.*









Another sunset in Scotland by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over cliffs of Etretat, Normandy, France.*









Sunset in Etretat by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrays before sunset at Pont Alexandre III in Paris. France.*









Golden hour over the Pont Alexander III by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the Seine river in Paris. France*









Spring sunset by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*End of sunset and the beginning of bleu hour in Paris, rue Royale. France.*









When the sunset goes to the blue hour by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weather vane in the roof of Printemps department store in Paris, France.*









Golden weather vane by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poland*









Red sunset by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset seen from the roofs of Printemps department store in Paris, France.*









Dreamy sunset in Paris by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seen from the roofs of Printemps department store, Paris 9th arrondissement. France.*









Paris after sunset by Sizun Eye, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coconino – US*


#grandcanyon #arizona #usa #sunrise #sonnenaufgang #silouette #light #sun #clouds by Roman_N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Hælsvík by Halldór Ingi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Molen De Noord - Schiedam by bram kool, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Etretat - france*_


Lucky Sunset @ Etretat by Yoann OLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harkstede, Groningen, - Netherlands.*



Foggy sunrise in Harkstede by Koos de Wit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seychelles *


Sunset in the paradise by JW Heo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi - Vietnam*


Sunrise and "Tháp Rùa" Tower 亀の塔 by Solid-Earth Landscape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suggental - Germany*


autumn hill color by fujimore fujitsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Black vs. orange. by Stefan Schopohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A shadow.... by Nax, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rigi Kulm - Switzerlnad*


Rigi Staffel by Lukas Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington *


It was the night before Halloween. . . . by Jim Havard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


blow in the wind by Yulong Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunrise by Jack Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


我親愛的家鄉-宜蘭(日出) / My Lovely Hometown -Yilan (Sunrise) by Clark Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*fautea - France*


Fautea, east coast of Corse - France by LeoniArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luang Prabang - Laos*


Orange Haze over Luang Prabang by a_brlnr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wandflue - Switzerland*


Wandflue by Oliver Wehrli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik, Croatia by Mika Laitinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louisiana - US*


Untitled by April Cox, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay bridge, San Francisco, USA.*









Bay bridge by snooked123, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur in the Morning Sunset, Malaysia.*









IMG_3657 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toskana - Val d'Orcia Panorama, Italy*









Toskana - Val d'Orcia Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hofsstaðir, Iceland*









Icelandic sunset by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jura Switzerland*









above the fog by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









夾縫中的黃昏 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland West*









Iceland West by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Sans titre by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









at the land of ice n fire by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary.*









Dawn at the golden bridge by [ Krenn ], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sunset from the Shard by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crescent Head, NSW, Australia*









Before Sunrise by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago* 


Chicago Ohare Airport by Floris van Vugt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Skyline by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lindy Point, VA - US*


Lindy Point Sunset by Chuck Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tala - Cyprus*


Tala Amphitheatre by Nala Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


LR_D610-5117 - Venice early morning. Nikkor 135mm f/2.8 AI-S by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rathen - Germany*


misty rathen by master miyagi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pienap - Slovakia*


Autumn morning at Pienap. by Miroslav Mäsiar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Botswana*


Buffles - Botswana 2015. by Sébastien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benijo - Spain*


Almaciga from Benijo Tenerife by emy de lema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gadsisar Lake - India*


Jaisalmer by Wonders India, on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

*Perfect Timing*
Calatagan, Batangas, Philippines



Perfect Timing by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

Sunset fairy by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

VW

Never found our way ( * explore * ) by CY2010, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Sunset Meteora by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset before moonrise..... by Achim Brennecke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macedonia - Greece*


Lost in the fog by Nikos Koutoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samut Prakan - Thailand*


live free by dulyanut swdp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Commencement Bay - US*


Commencement-Bay-Sunrise-1-10-27-2015 by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Sunset Street by Mattthéo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Sunset @ Barsha Dubai by Raji PV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manavgat - Turkey*


2015-09-19_18-24-06_ILCE-6000_9341_DxO by Miguel Discart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_5280-1-4 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Junk Bay, Kowloon, Hong Kong by TheFamilyGnome, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Golden by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Southern branch of the National Palace Meseum 嘉義故宮南院 by Vincent Ting, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Smooth_ by Jarno Lindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lake Oberon by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big

An Antarctic Sunset With Gigantic Tabular Iceberg :: HDR by Artie Ng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

SFO_8749.DPP.Comp2048 by Chris Rivers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mojave Desert, California, US

SFO_2544_5_7_8.PMTX.Comp2048 by Chris Rivers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California coastline, US

Sunset Stroll by Joe Nap, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maui, Hawaii, US

I thought California sunsets were hard to beat but West Maui sure puts on a show @ritzcarlton by raleigh fisher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Beautiful sunset after a storm dies down outside of Guthrie, TX last month! #stormchasing #sunset #sky #nature #greatplains #lexarmemory by raleigh fisher, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coruna, Spain*









Barcas en la Ria by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masjid Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin, Putrajaya, Malaysia*









IMG_3945 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyline Berlin, Germany*









Skyline Berlin by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern by day, Switzerland*









Luzern by day by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stafelegg Sunrise, Switzerland*









Stafelegg Sunrise by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









八里 紅染 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









double waterfront by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kópavogur sólsetur, Iceland*









Kópavogur sólsetur by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Velodrome by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trial Bay / South West Rocks, New South Wales, Australia*









Awesome.....watching sunrise with kangaroo by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Ouro Preto 1 by D Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foix - France*


Château de Foix by Aaron Jenkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamilnadu - India*


Layers of Western-Ghats... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_7818 by Christian_Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bernard, Maine - US*


Sunset at bass harbor head light, acadia national park, maine by Jeremy Krieger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Atarecer en Madrid . El sol cae tras las torres 2 _DSC6966 M em c ma by tomas meson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clearwater beach, FL - US*


Sonnenuntergang, Clearwater Beach by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velarde, NM - US*


Supper time by Grant Condit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfama - Portugal*


Alfama sunrise by Mikko Muinonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Le Havre - France*_


Leaving Le Havre - 02 by Zlatko Kapovic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









Five years ago... (Explored) by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiery Sunrise, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









7B4A7762 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia*









Angkor Wat by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Italy*









City lights by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromsø, Norway*









Tromsø by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









天堂路 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









HKG Fleet by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Kópavogur, Iceland*









Sunset in Kópavogur by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tate sunset, London, UK*









Tate sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South West Rocks, New South Wales, Australia*









Sunrise over South West Rocks by Young Ko, sur Flickr​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

After sunset 131016 by Pete Huu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Silent Distance 2 by T-3-T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

010 by 源源 黄, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Going Home by Rizki Hardiyansah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Turi Beach by Rizki Hardiyansah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Solitude by Rizki Hardiyansah, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riyadh Sunrise, Saudi Arabia*









Riyadh Sunrise in HDR by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in the sky, Mexico*









Sunset in the sky by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyubotyn Sunset, Ukraine*









The Ghost of the Photographer by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyubotyn Sunset, Ukraine*









Lyubotyn Sunset 2 by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London in LE by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyubotin, Ukraine*









Lyubotin, Ukraine by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach, Palms, Sunset, Cayman Island*









Beach, Palms, Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Li River, China*









Sunset at Li River by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston Downtown, USA*









Houston Downtown by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Lovely moment by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

On the sea by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

California Sunset by Wilson Lam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

2016051401桐花山城 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

autostitch panorama Sunset I by Norm Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sunset at the lakes, Coombabah, Gold Coast by Jennifer Newby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

20160430-IMG_7148 by Jennifer Newby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

First light. #thisisqueensland #aussiephotos #australia_shotz #discoverqueensland #wow_australia #amazing_australia #canon_photos #canoncollective #igersaustralia ig_australia by Jennifer Newby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

"Northern Solitude" - Order 503 - photographed in Britt, Ontario, Canada. (Grundy Lake Provincial Park) #canadiancreatives #roamtheplanet #ig_great_shots_canada #nature_sultans #naturevisuals #ImagesofCanada #canadasworld #discoverglobe #canadathenorth #e by Trevor Pottelberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

2016-05-12_03-07-22 by mike t, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


Atardecer en la Vega by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Houston Downtown, USA*









Sunset over Houston Downtown by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Houston, Texas, USA*









Sunset in Houston by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Houston, Texas, USA*









Sunset through the police chopper by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Houston, Texas, USA*









Clouds on Fire, or too much HDR? by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston freeways sunset, USA*









Houston freeways sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baa, Maldives*









It only looks like a selfie by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burj Al Arab at Sunset, Dubai, Emirates*









Burj Al Arab at Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Posing at Sunset and Cherry Blossom, Washington DC, USA*









Posing at Sunset and Cherry Blossom by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain'*









Luces matinales by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Malaysia*









IMG_3700 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cambodia, Sieam Reap, Angkor Wat Temple, 2014, Panorama Shot*









Angkor Wat by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trapani, Sicilia (Italy)*









La colombaia by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luzern Kapellbrücke, Switzerland*









Luzern by Oliver Wehrli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









幽靜 日月潭 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the bridge, Hong Kong*









Sunset at the bridge by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrays, Iceland*









Sunrays by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*LONDON, UK*_









Tower 42 by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Menindee Lake / N S W / Australia*









Golden Sunset at Menindee Lakes by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset at Naples Beach (Florida, USA) by T.H.-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Cote d'Emeraude ... by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gjuv - Norway*


Sunrise pilot DSCF3671 by albatrail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lombok - Indonesia*


towering sufer's backdrop by Thomas Sobottka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


El agujero blanco by José Manuel Vaquera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington, USA*









Seattle in December by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taj Mahal Sunset Reflections, India*









Taj Mahal Sunset Reflections by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Varanasi Sunset, India*









Varanasi Sunset in HDR by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Varanasi Sunset, India*









Varanasi Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cayman Sunset*









Cayman Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cayman ironshore, diving bar*









Cayman ironshore, diving bar, sunset.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sailing into the sunset, Cayman*









Sailing into the sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach, sunset, palm tree, Cayman*









Beach, sunset, palm tree by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cayman Sunset*









Cayman Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Ben Sunset, London, UK*









Big Ben Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sri Lanka*









https://photographers.ua/photo/wave-995879/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodopy Mountain, Bulgaria*


speechless Rhodopy Mountain, Bulgaria. today 24.10.2015 by Vera Kaburova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Downtown Sunset by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta*


Jakarta, Indonesia by Murad Yuzbashov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windows of New York, USA*









Windows of New York by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Jerusalem*









Sunset over Jerusalem by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cayman*









CI AgSep09-8257_58_59_60_61Enhancer.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Jerusalem, Isreal*









Sunrise over Jerusalem by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Pushkar Camel Fair, India*









Sunset at Pushkar Camel Fair by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun sets over Big Ben, London, UK*









Sun sets over Big Ben by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun sets over Big Ben, London, UK*









London in sunset colors by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gotham Houston. USA*









Gotham Houston.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Telford*


Wrekin Sunrise by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20151004071854 by Hannes Winkler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spodnja Vas - Slovenia*


Lake Bled sunrise by Alfonso Salgueiro Lora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abizanda - Spain*


ABIZANDA . by TOYOGRACOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NY Skyline 242 by Steven Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


DSC_9261 by Gianluca Chiodini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Blessed by the Sun. by massimo cuomo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Colorado Gold by matt purciel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in West Virginia - US*


Beauty Mountain, WV by Jeremy Riffe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talca - Chile*


Araucaria araucana by Eduardo Schmeda, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Enjoy the view by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Sunset by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A HUGE storm clouds over Bondi Beach / Sydney / Australia*









Amazing storm clouds by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


la tour solidor a saint malo by OLIVIER breizh photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luggala - UK*


The Last Reach of the Summer Sun, Co Wicklow by www.Irelandswildlandscape .com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Fire on the Water by Sarah Jarne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


Sun God Over MoonZe by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhongdian - China*


Untitled by Sunrider007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy*


Vernazza - Cinque Terre by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bromo - Indonesia*


Untitled by Francesco tarsio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by janetcmt's pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Eigg, Scotland - UK*


Laig Bay at dusk by Darek Podhajski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burntisland - UK*


Burntisland By Night by Blair McHattie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, Greece*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Performing Arts Center, Beijing, China*









National Performing Arts Center, Beijing by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Vegas, USA*









Vegas -1000_1001_997_998_999Enhancer.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Vegas, USA*









Vegas -972_4_6Enhancer.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston Ship Channel at Sunset, USA*









Houston Ship Channel at Sunset by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Texas wild flowers, USA*









Texas wild flowers by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Positano from balcony, Italy*









Positano from our balcony by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bright and Sunny Positano, Italy*









Bright and Sunny Positano by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston, Texas, USA*









Backyard-2.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









COL_4388_89_90.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









COL_4250_1_2_3_4.jpg by Michael Bleyzer, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Teton Valley, Idaho*


Lead Kindly Light by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Mississippi Sunrise by Bob Israel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Ablaze by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Dragon's Back by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Tucson, AZ - US*


Fire in the Sky by L Geoffroy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


Rise 204/365 by Vishal Patel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden (State) Sunset, California, USA*









Golden (State) Sunset by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clearwater Beach, Florida, USA*









Clearwater Beach by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geenville, South Carolina, USA*









A Pretty Place by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orlando Nights, Florida, USA*









Orlando Nights by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Eola Dreams, Florida, USA*









Lake Eola Dreams by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Puerto Rico*









Wrote a note, said be back in a minute by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida Sunset, USA*









Who wants to go to the beach with me by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida Sunset, USA*









There is a blue rocking chair by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Autumn sun. by Stefan Schopohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015102302-KM_D7D_2005.9.25 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


RNLI Tenby by Richard Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hintersee Lake – Germany*


Awakening at the Lake by Constantin Fellermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodope Mountains – Bulgaria*


Rhodope mountains by Ivaylo Madzharov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Magical Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion Park, Utah – US*


Wet Sunset at the East Entrance by D Jeffrey White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


夜色 - 青馬大橋 Tsing Ma Bridge by Fai Andy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunriver, Oregon – US*


Last of the Day by Kirt Edblom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tatra Mountain – Slovakia*


Sunday Sunset by Miroslav Mäsiar, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Göynük, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Michigan lake - US*


Roiling Sunset2 by Wayne Silver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo
*

A golden sky glowes over Oslo by Dmitry Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cat Ba - Vietnam*


Sunset Cat Ba, Vietnam by Stefan Kretzschmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piran - Slovenia*


Euro Trip 2015 by Travelscope游摄, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Czech Republic*


Sunset in the Czech Republic by Tomáš Markovič, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Strange sunset... by MD. Monirul Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etang de Vaccarés, France.*


Home to roost by Tim Brook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metheun, MA - US*


Merremick Valley Golf Course @ Sunset by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shots


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shots


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


Hungarian skies pt.198. by Zsolt Zsigmond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leidschendam - Netherlands*


20150815-Canon EOS 6D-4016 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Botmeur - France*


Douche de lumière dans les Monts d'Arrée - Light shower in the Monts d'Arrée by Francois Le Rumeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Kuala Lumpur sunrise by david, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset, "Akilles"Nuch Ludens Reblochon by Olav Roth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


golden hour by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


greatness by farhad sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


La Ciudad Eterna by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Kyoto Sunset by lostcat photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bowral, NSW - Australia*


Let there be light by pero belobrajdic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


a perfect morning by Christophe Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise in winter by Markku Mestilä, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


In Between by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


A Colorful Seattle Sunrise by David Irons Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise Landing by John Dalkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


Industrial sunrise by Ray Wewerka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Merapi - Indonesia*


Dawn At Setumbhu Hill, overlooking the majestic Borobudur Temple and Mount Merapi in the background by Thanwan Singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bibione - Italy*


Sunrise Bibione by Elias M'Baye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilimanjaro - Tanzania*


Day breaks over Africa by Jørn Olav Løkken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadillac Mountain, Maine - US*


Sunrise on Cadillac Mountain by Greg Hartford, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ohio, USA*









Suavemente by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California, USA*









Like a rush, it was all gone by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Detroit, Michigan, USA*









Beauty is in the eye of the beholder by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Detroit, Michigan, USA*









Birthplace of Techno by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunsets in Puerto Rico*









Sunny Days by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Aux Barques Lighthouse, Michigan, USA*









Point Aux Barques Lighthouse by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden of Eden, California, USA*









Garden of Eden by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Evening, California, USA*









Golden Evening by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor, Ontario, Canada*









Motor City Madness by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Wonderland, Michigan, USA*









Winter Wonderland by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coruña, Spain*









Amanece en Coruña by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise moment in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.*









IMG_8435 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Oberbaumbrücke @ Sunset, Germany*









Berlin Oberbaumbrücke @ Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* The sky over Paris, France*









Il cielo sopra Parigi / The sky over Paris by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyonlands National Park, USA*









Mesa Arch sunrise by Marvin Bredel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Sans titre by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey*









first light by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Þingvellir, Iceland*









Autumn by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LONDON, UK*









Sunrise by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the Bare Island bridge La Perouse Sydney NSW, Australia*









La Perouse / sunset by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


stockholm golden hour by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik - Croatia*


DSC_7654_20130804 by Dom Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


Tercer Recinto de La Alcazaba (Almería) by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montebello - Italy*


Sunrise over Italian hills. Italy by liseykina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


Gent, Belgium by domingo leiva, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence *


Sunset perspective by Claudio Cantonetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sofia - Bulgaria*


Sofia at sunset by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunrise at Monument Valley, AZ. USA*









sunrise at Monument Valley by Marvin Bredel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









大山背 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey*









Launch by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain View, Iceland*









Mountain View by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The bend by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Harbour Sunset, Australia*









Sydney Harbour Sunset by Young Ko, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ontario - Canada*


'Morning Glory' (Reposted with an explanation.) by Michael Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice Sunrise by Tan Yilmaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


Sunrise after the Storm by Idreamofpies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Meira, Parana - Brazil*


Iguazu by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celorio - Spain*


rain&sunrise by aL.E.x, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Morning light - San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Sunrise at False Creek by chun @ beijing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mercatale - Italy*


Umbrian Sunrise by Daniel Bosma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Dawn Forever by James Streeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phuket - Thailand*

Phuket, Thailand - Golden Morning Sunrise by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)

Chyulu Hills - Kenya








Chyulu Hills​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Rico*









Paradise by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Good Morning Michigan, USA*









Good Morning Michigan by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, Cleveland, Ohio, USA*









Rock and Roll Hall of Fame by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Detroit, Michigan, USA*









Who says Detroit is full of gloom by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sailing into the night, Rio Grande Valley. Texas, USA*









Sailing into the night by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the Laguna Madre, Texas, USA*









Sunset over the Laguna Madre by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Antonio, USA*









san antonio by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lompoc Valley, California, USA*









Lompoc Valley by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai beautiful city*









Burj Al Arab Hotel Sunset by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Landscape - Desert, United Arab Emirates*









Desert Sunset by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


大囍之日 I need a cup of coffee by 攝影家9號 - Photographer No.9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Zambia*


Zambia : Kafue Sunrise by Jim Frost, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Methuen, MA - US*


Merremick Valley Golf Course @ Sunset by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Finding Beauty In Old Places by James Streeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Vasco de Gama by Sébastien GABORIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Dao by Tim Cabrejas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lagenholte - Netherlands*


Early by Marc Kleen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira Island - Portugal*


DSC08375 by dorota zapisek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


With each sunrise, we start anew... by manju_v7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey - Channel Island*


The early bird.....catches it for 3 minutes, then it's gone.... by jayfire124, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coruña Darsena, Spain*









Amanece by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









When there's no #haze... #photo #stopopenburning #savetheearth #jerebu #kualalumpur #malaysiatrulyasia #malaysia #igersmalaya #igersoftheday #igersmalaysia by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Skyline, Germany*









Berlin - Skyline bei Sonnenuntergang by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The sky over Trapani, Secily, Italy*









The sky over Trapani by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyonlands National Park, USA*









Mesa Arch sunrise by Marvin Bredel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan Sunset*









層層山雲 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Lion rock 180 degree by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Höfn, Iceland*









Höfn by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawkesbury River Bridge from Brooklyn, Australia*









Sunset from Brooklyn Hawkesbury River by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Overlooking Monumento a Alfonso XII Lake by Andrew Chin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam from above*


Amsterdam at Sunset by Francesco Borghesan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Africa*


Untitled by Roger Schütz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grinnell Sunrise by pierre leclerc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batur Volcano - Indonesia*


Batur Volcano by Nick Lens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha Long - Vietnam*


DSC_0352.jpg by Pablo Maravilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paduli - Italy*


Rise Again by Michele Mastrosimone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astypalea Island - Greece*


The sunrise Astypalea island Greece by Zdenek Senkyrik / www.reckonasbavi.cz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Rock, Dublin - Ireland*


White Rock Sunrise by Kevin Grace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cottornwood Canyon - US*


Fall Sunset in Little Cottonwood Canyon by James Udall, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, Greece 
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai city*









Panorama of Dubai city by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









Paris by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Paris, France*









From Paris by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai creek Panorama*









Dubai creek Panorama by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai city*









Burj Al Arab Beach by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pattaya, Thailand*









Warm Day by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samui Island, Thailand*









Sunset View Point by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thailand*









last Sunrise of 31 Dec by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert Sunset, United Arab Emirates*









Desert Sunset by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









after Sunset by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## abbiclarke (Sep 30, 2015)

Very beautiful pics...


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Dhanush kodi pier by Praveen Quak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

SDIM8071 by Jeff Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skipsfjorden - Norway*


Sunrise over Skipsfjorden by Mild Delirium, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Sunset by Fjstange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar*


Monkey Island by Assenberg van Eijsden, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Opera House from Harbour Bridge, Australia*









Towards the Sun by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hunter Valley - Australia*


Hunter Valley Balloon Fiesta by Andrew Cooney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weidach - Austria*


DSC04655 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


München: La Gondola im Nymphenburger Park by Alexander Glatzeder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


今日の夕日 today's sunset by takapata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saxon - Germany*


view from bastei over to lilienstein by master miyagi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Misty Sunday at the Beach by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casteluccio D'Norcia - Italy*


Light by Andrea Morico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex, England - UK*


Coming From The Mist by James Streeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Morning Fog by Chris Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vasai - India*


Watching the Sun go down by Gladson Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC05321 by Vinoth kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Massif des Brasses - France*


Archipel des Brasses by Ludovic74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Running in the light by Xilin Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedra do Telegrafo, RJ - Brazil*


Pedra do Telégrafo Sunset by Bruno Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yarra Valley - Australia*


Survol en ballon Victoria by Sergio Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Corcovado by Ricardo Villafane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lebanon*


Lebanon sunset 1 by Donal McAlister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuwerk - Germany*


Insel Neuwerk - Abend auf dem Deich by Hans Jürgen Groß, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Köln sunset by Jan Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton - New Zealand*


20140427_0211_1D3-200 Pier Sunrise by John Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Good Morning Toronto by Ernie Kwong Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


~ by Ziaur Rahman (http://www.zrpixels.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lakenheath - UK*


The Sundowner by Rob Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Appalachian Mountains*


Awakened by Matthew Dieterich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


First Light by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glenorchy - New Zealand*


Glenorchy, Gateway To Paradise by Sonia M Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Percé - Canada*


Le Rocher Percé, Gaspésie, Canada by Airflore, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As Xubias, Spain*









Amanece en As Xubias by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Dusk #photo #cityscape #photography #kualalumpur #malaysiatrulyasia #malaysia #instadaily #insta #igersmalaya #igersoftheday #igdaily by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*









Skyline 18mm @ 030mm-photography by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* The sky over Madrid, Spain*









Il cielo sopra Madrid / The sky over Madrid by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Sans titre by angheloflores, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









漁人碼頭 by 莊英浩, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey*









balloon launch by CoolBieRe ™, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over the Charles River, Boston, Massachusetts. USA*









Boston sunrise by Ævar Guðmundsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









City Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camp Cove Beach, Watsons Bay NSW, Australia*









Sunset from Watsons Bay by Young Ko, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glen Canyon Sunrise, Arizona, USA*









Glen Canyon Sunrise by Gaurav Agrawal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Horseshoe Bend. Arizona, USA*









Crafts of Colorado by Gaurav Agrawal, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orchha - India*


Orchha - Auto Rickshaw Crossing Betwa River by Peter Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batur Volcano - Indonesia*


Batur Volcano by Nick Lens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faliro - Greece*


Faliro by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Bali by joel_80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vourvoulos - Greece


sailboat in the sun by Rosa Wolken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crosshhaven - Ireland*


Crosshaven Village Sunset by Colm Keating, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevignano Romano - Italy*


Trevignano Romano.. by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rheinhafen Karlsruhe - Germany*


Burning Sky (3). by Stefan Schopohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newquay in Cornwall UK*


Poppy fields at West Pentire (explored) by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District *


Jacks Rake by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

One more freshie from me.
Sunset 06/06/16, Chapada dos Veadeiros National Park, GO, Brazil


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coruña, Spain*









Esperando la luz by Eduardo Regueiro, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels *


Last Light by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy*


La mia ultima luce d'oro a Vernazza by Mirko Chessari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old harry Rock Dorset - UK*


Old Harry sunrise by Richard Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Realmonte (AG), Sicily - Italy*

_'Scala dei Turchi' ('Turkish stairs') at sunset_














by Marco, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodope Mountains Belintash - Bulgaria*


Winter sunrise by Dora Apostolova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Sunset over Shek O by pcoin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu - Romania*


Endless dream by Ciortea Madalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wynard, Sydney - Australia*


Golden Sunset by Robert M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Sunset at Santa Monica, CA by puppypr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in canada*


Old School by Ryan Wunsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*from Mount Fuji - Japan*


Sunrise from summit of Fuji-san by Ludovic Lubeigt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaratiba - Brazil*


THE SUN - (O Sol) by Yuri Borba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamilnadu - India*


Setting Dark by Big Fan's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troms - Norway*


P1030663 by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morristown, South Dakota, USA*









grain elevator and railroad tracks in Morristown by Fr. Tony Grossenburg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Osthafen, Germany*









Berlin Osthafen by Jean Claude Castor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn at sunset, Estonia*









Tallinn at sunset by Filippo Bianchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walnut Street Sunse, Columbia, Missouri, USA*









Walnut Street Sunset Redux II by Notley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dallas Trinity, Texas, USA*









Dallas Trinity Flooding 2016 by Joseph Haubert, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District, England - UK*


nature at its best... by dee tapkir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna Santa Rosa - Chile*


Laguna Santa Rosa by Francisco Espildora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strumble Head Lighthouse, Wales - UK*


Strumble Head Lighthouse by Dellboyy Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Street Rome by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orchha - India*


Orchha - Betwa River & Bundela Cenotaphs at- Sunset by Peter Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Richmond Park. by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Sunrise on Brazilian Beaches by Lon Winchester Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brecon Beacons National Park - Wales, UK*


Sunrise at Brecon Beacons National Park - Wales, UK by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haifa - Israel*


Colorful sunrise by Elina Polyatsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nova Scotia - Canada*

The Colors Of Dawn by Sonia Argenio, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wolverhampton - UK*


New Year`s Morning by Anne ღ End of a chapter.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington - US*


Cherry Blossom Sunrise 2014 196 by HotStone2Go, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Ireland*


Winter sunrise by Duane Bryars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon Territory - Canada*


The Many Colours of Kluane by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Autumn Fog at Slacker Ridge by Andrew Louie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badlands Park - US*


Badlands Sunrise by Luke Arens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas*


Here Comes The Sun by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Uluru at sunset by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Dripstone Cliffs in Panorama by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

East Point cliffs by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos, village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Dakota, US

Hecla 1.3 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Mallard Marsh WPA Predawn 7 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Wind Canyon 3.5 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Little Missouri, Sunrise 2.5 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Mallard Marsh WPA Sunset 9.2 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Lake Sunrise 1.1 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Lake Metigoshe SP, Sunrise 5.2 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Lake Sakakawea Sunset 3.11 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Lake Sakakawea Sunrise 2 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Dakota, US

Lake Metigoshe SP, Sunset 13.1 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rioja – Spain*


rayos de amanecer by Javy Nájera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postua – Italy*


Alba sulla Valsesia by Beppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


calor del alba by Javy Nájera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


...Dawn in R O M E, a different point of view... by sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Souss Massa Draa – Morocco*


Alba sulle Dune by "AMAR", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cervia – Italy*


Alba alle saline e poi al lavoro. by Stefano Bottari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany – Italy*



Alba del Diavolo by Giustina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mantova – Italy*


alba su Mantova by (spat), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La luce del mattino... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alba Rossa by Giampaolo Santi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Island Sunrise and Sunsets test by pieter jordaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Mary Island*


St Marys Island Sunrise by Phil Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine - Norway*


Reine, Lofoten Islands, Norway by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beskydy, Czech Republic*


Beskydy, Czech Republic by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Lofoten Islands, Norway by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aiguille du Midi - France*


View from Aiguille du Midi (3842m), France by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*


Seljalandsfoss, Iceland by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairy Cave, Borneo, Malaysia*


Fairy Cave, Borneo, Malaysia by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Isle of Skye, Scotland - UK*


Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye, Scotland by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fanad Head , Ireland*



Fanad Head Lighthouse, Ireland by Roman Popelar, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, Greece
*








my shots


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Tacking Point Lighthouse by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Rock Pool by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Causeway Storm at Sunset by James Boone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montenegro

Sunset by Aleksandar Simović, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Chancellor by Rob Graham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Playa de la Arnía by Carsten Frenzl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

shore line by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

baltic sundown by Black Slowlight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tasmania

Darlington by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

USA-2013_01_082 by Dallas Maher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vettica Minore - Italy*


Alba sulla Costiera Amalfitana by Amos Basso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites - Italy*


Settsass by Nicolò Miana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Gregoire - France*


Alba "Provenzale" by Matteo Rinaldi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


...alba.. (non la Parietti) by fausto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taranto - Italy*


Alba a Taranto by Michele Stella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magway - Myanmar*


Scomode Albe by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arequipa - Peru*


Occhi by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denizli - Turkey*


Studiando by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Spain*


Ponte Nuovo by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Mexico*


La Paz by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peaceful evening on The Thames in Hampton Court. UK*









Chippers on the River by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Peak, Hong Kong*









Urban Basin by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghim Moh Estate, Singapore*









New Clusters by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toa Payoh Estate, Singapore*









Toa Payoh Drama by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yishun Apartments, Singapore*









Sulfur Skies by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urban housing, Hong Kong*









Soloist by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over Telok Blangah, Singapore*









Escape Velocity by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Skyline*









Say Goodbye by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Overview of Marina Bay, Singapore*









Atmospheric by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjong Rhu, Singapore*









Solace by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


The world of unexpected by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Nothing counts more than friendship by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzo, Italy*


Where the sun goes to die by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Upper Carniola, Slovenia*


Supernova (Lake Bohinj Dawn), Ukanc by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


The Throne of Brass (Bellagio Casino), Las Vegas by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Skye Light (Sunset Over Loch Dunvegan), Isle Of Skye by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Beetle Rock Sunset #3 (Circle Flare), Sequoia National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Eilean Donan Castle Sunset, Scotland by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Beetle Rock Sunset #1, Sequoia National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Golden Fleece, Dorset by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wyoming, USA*


Light On Mars (Sunset Over Jenny Lake), Grand Teton National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta (AG), Sicily - Italy*















by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millepini - Italy*


All'alba by Flavio Beltrami, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auvergne - France*


alba con fenicotteri, sunrising with flamingos by margitta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melegnano - Italy*


Alba invernale by andreaprinelliphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bressanone - Italy*


Alba montana by Davide Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Alba su Milano by Pietro Agostini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Romagna - Italy*


alba romagnola by [email protected] F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ALBA by Nguyễn Thanh Sơn Sơn Tốn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casteluccio*


Castelluccio by Massimiliano Partemi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alba sulla spiaggia by Ettore58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antioquia - Colombia*


Mención especial concurso de fotografía Pacto por los Bosques de Antioquia. by Santiago Morales a.k.a Sancho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

By Morning Light by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia i guess ? 

Wallaby Sunset by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

5:35 by Guido, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Cap de Formentor Sunrise by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Morning Light. by Mike Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

Teton Sunset with Flowers by John Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Sunset 5/31/16 by John Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Miller Point Sunrise by John Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Cathedral Gorge Sunset by John Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kastoria - Greece*


Sunset in Kastoria. by Dimitri D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nui Phai Ve, Lang Son, Vietnam*


Nui Phai Ve, Lang Son, Viet Nam by Đặng Ngọc Lâm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Ephemeral Moments. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riverside, California, US

Patience is bitter, but its fruit is sweet... by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Heaven lent you a soul, Earth will lend a grave... by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pacific Coast, California, US

He is no fool who gives what he cannot keep to gain what he cannot lose... by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

The fullness of the godhead dwelt in every blade of grass. by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

oo inc. proudly presents: Cirrus over Paris by ole.ott_inc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Montmartre sunset by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Mont St. Michel at sunset by William Toti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

La Louvre pyramid at sunset by William Toti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Passing by the Eiffel by Beum Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lavender Fields of Kent Downs, UK*









Lavender Fields of Kent Downs by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Clementi Under Construction by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Downs National Park, UK*









Heavens Light over Devil's ****! by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*King Henry's Mound in Richmond Park. UK*









A Royal View - Revist #3 by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bishan estate, Singapore*









Scattering Light by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Pyromancy by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A unique urban village in Chiswick, London, UK*









Strand-on-the-Green, Chiswick, W4 by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Pyrostorm by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gunnersbury, London, UK*









HomeTown - Revisit #2 by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay, Singapore*









Lumiose Azure by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


manwar's dream land!!!!!!!! (explore#117-3.1.2012) by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*


Seagull landing zone by wagnerm25, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Botany bay - Sydney*


Landing by Mariasme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dongchuan - China*


Surreal Sunrise from Dongchuan by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoma, CA - US*


Lay of the Land by Bob Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pohang - Korea*


Pohang (2014) by Peter Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bohemia - Czech Republic*


--Bohemian Shadows-- by Marek Kijevský, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sapa - Vietnam*


"A Land of Wonder" Vietnam~Asia~Travel~Rice~Photography~Portfolio by Dan Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vist - Netherlands*


A sunrise with all the trimmings by Stephan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Landscape of the Singapore by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kent, UK

Pegwell Bay-IMG_3908 copy by David Beadle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Luddesdown Poppies during sunset. by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Tower Bridge lit by sunset. Explored 21-06-16 by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Dungeness Beach - Explored 17/6/16 by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Whitstable Sunset by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Midtown Sunset by Greg Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nova Scotia, Canada

Lupin season has arrived  by Rob Romard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Scerenity! by Paul Goodwill, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bishan Park, Singapore*









Tangerine by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buckingham Palace - The Great British Monarchy, London, UK*









Buckingham Palace - The Great British Monarchy by Leigh Cousins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanjong Rhu, Singapore.*









Parallel Dimensions by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esperance - Australia*


Twilight Beach, Esperance by Antony Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*

Tuscan Dream by Agrippino Salerno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh*


Burgh At Sunrise.....(Explored) by Ziaur Rahman (http://www.zrpixels.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans*


Mornings Fire by Scott Mohrman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sunrise @ Chinese Belvedere(Vista Chinesa) - #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by Higor de Padua Vieira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


夜晨硬漢嶺 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


硬漢雲战光 by Alan Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite, CA - US*


A clearing winter storm (Toti edition), color by William Toti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Teal Cottage by the Sea by Matt Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Bled - Slovenia*


Lake Bled Sunrise Reflection by James Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza Dressed In Pink And Blue, Italy*









Vernazza Dressed In Pink And Blue by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma*









Roma by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay, Singapore*









The Marina Bay by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise In Manarola, Italy*









Sunrise In Manarola by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo Di Milano, Italy*









Il Duomo Di Milano by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Telok Blangah, Singapore*









Sunny Side Stream by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









The Eye Of The Dragon by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Core, Singapore*









Boundless by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Fire And Ice by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tiong Bahru Estates, Singapore*









Tiong Bahru Dawn by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli Vulcan, Aeolian Islands - Sicily, Italy*
















by ieskacz, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Flames Across the Bay by David Shield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Magic Freedom Sunrise by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flathead, Montana - US*


A Sunrise to Remember by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Little Wittenham - UK*


Just before sunrise by Andy Hough, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning ablaze by LEX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah - US
*

I N F E R N O by Sandra Kreuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tempe, AZ - US*


Sunset Bridge in Tempe by L Geoffroy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kelantan - Malaysia*


The Jubakar #DSWATER by Ahmad Fahmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sukhotai - Thailand*


Sukhothai temples by Jan Miřacký, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Moonrise Alcatraz Island San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco Della Pace - Milano, Italy*









Arco Della Pace - Milano by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reyniskirkja, Iceland*









Reyniskirkja by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss from behind, Iceland*









I'm Watching You by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bobbio Bridge, Italy*









Bobbio Bridge by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lorong Halus, Singapore*









Calm Belt by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinatown, Singapore*









Emblaze by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buntingford - UK*


Another Hertfordshire Stormy Sunset by Rob B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pantoneys Crown by Benedict Grey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Oh Africa, How you Shine! by Ryan Morrissey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Spectacular Seattle Sunrise by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelluccio Di Norcia, Italy*









Castelluccio Di Norcia by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Last Snow In Castelluccio, Italy*









Last Snow In Castelluccio by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Under Attack, France*









Paris Under Attack by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Seletar Reservoir, Singapore*









Seletar Still by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise In Venice - Italy*









Sunrise In Venice - One Year Later by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snapper Rocks, Coolangatta QLD, Australia.*









The Primal Directive by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Magic Of Punta Aderci, Abruzzo, Italy*









The Magic Of Punta Aderci by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay as seen from the rooftop garden of Esplanade, Singapore.*









Scatter by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful sunrise in Ventotene, Italy*









Colors Of Ventotene by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Singapore.*









Far Beyond by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Molen de Vlinder @Deil sunrise by nldazuu.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Colorful Cloudy Sky above Karang Beach [Explored] by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Golden Hour by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Midsummer evening by the lake by Sakari Pönniö, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Songs of Days Gone By by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji, Japan

富士山 Mt.Fuji by Masayuki Nozaki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

DSC_0045revi by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

DSC04472 by Zengame, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Twilight Bridge / Great Seto Bridge by maco-nonch★R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Cityscape 9098 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strabane NI – UK*


Twilight Harvest by Gareth Wray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*CVhurchtown, NI – UK*


As the Mist Rolls In by Gareth Wray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Colorful Sunset by Big Fan's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Seine Sunrise by Janne Kahila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beitostølen. - Norway*


A WARM SUNRISE by Jarle Naustvik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Il Redentore at Dawn, Venice, Italy by D200-PAUL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk. – Netherlands*


The Lost Mills by Donald Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clinton , OK – US*


Sunset Alien Infiltration by Jon Stone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Valery en Caux – France*


Fly with the light by KerKaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Foggy Sunrise by Alexis Birkill, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaiian Sunrise captured on Maui. Hawaii*









Maui Sunrise by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View along the Northern part of the isle of Sylt, including the Northern Light Beacon. Germany*









Sylt Northern Light Beacon by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Mahon Harbour, Menorca, Spain*









Menorca Sunset by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighthouse in Ventotene, Italy*









The Four Elements by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parata Grande - Ventotene, Italy*









Parata Grande by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay, Singapore.*









Blaziken by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View over Mahon Harbour during sunset, Spain*









Mahon Harbour by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - Tour Eiffel, France*









Paris - Tour Eiffel by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Core, Singapore.*









Turboblaze by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View over Mahon Harbour. Spain*









The Blue harbour by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

A Moment of Tranquility by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Romantic Lochranza by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Too Close to the Sun by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Doon at Sunset by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Start of Something Beautiful by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Tell it to the Sky by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia Countryside

Krang Dei Meas Mountain ! (ខេត្តកំពង់ឆ្នាំង) by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple. some sort of ceremony, Cambodia

Meditation. by Darren Wilch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sugar palm Tree, Cambodia

sunset by Jean-Pierre BAUDEVIN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kampong Chhnang Province, Cambodia

Sunset @ Kampong Chhnang by Francis Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Birds ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socotra - Yemen*


Centennial Dragon blood trees at dawn on Firmhin Plateau, Socotra, Yemen by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Our thoughts are road like with unknow destination by Deyan Romanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neudorf – Germany*


Hole In The Sky by Tim Camin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Tahoe – US*


Sunrise at Emerald Bay - Lake Tahoe by Xiang & Jie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Do Sol – Portugal*


© Zoltan Papdi 2013-1340 by Zoltan Silvester Papdi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Mauna Kea during sunrise. Hawaii*









Mauna Kea Sunrise by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gullfoss - Golden Falls - Iceland*









Gullfoss - Golden Falls - Iceland by Luca Libralato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seven Pillars, Singapore*









Seven Pillars by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kosovska Mitrovica, Serbia*









Transcend Lighting by Chris Renk, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Church in sunset by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

You Are Confined Only ... By The Walls You Build Yourself ... by Maxwell Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Moran's Dawn by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Shades of Gold by Simon Gakhar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

As Salinas de Praia Seca - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Atardecer Cantábtico by Luis Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Star of Dawn by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

SunDown by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Morning Delight by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

Dusk by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thira - greece*


Thira Sunset by AgarwalArun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympos - greece*


Olympos Old Town Karpathos by SzaboGyul4, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bled - Slovenia*


Sunset from Bled Castle by Dejan Hudoletnjak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanover *


Skyline Sunset by Henrik Schulze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pointe du raz by Christophe Delacroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malta*


Exiles Bay, Sliema, Malta by Dmitry Sakharov, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Göynük, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


... beautifully together in times of dusk by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Carolina - US*


Black Balsam Sunrise by Matt Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


Quite time by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bromo - Indonesia*


keyuan_Java 2014_Travelling Horseman by Ke Yuan Kwek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Atlnata - US


Industrial Sunrise by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atolia, CA - US*


After 6 hours of drive by Lucas Janin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Haleakala Sunrise in Maui Hawaii with Nikon D810 and 14-24mm Lens _86A0068 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Sunrise Over Palace of Fine Arts by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenby Bay - Canada*


On the 8th morning by Ian Benninghaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono Lake - US*


Mono Lake with distant Lightning - Nikon D800E & AF-S 2,8/14-24mm by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fisherman sunrise at Playa del Carmen, Mexico*









CS by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toa Payoh, Singapore*









Winding Routes by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*trillium lake at Sunset, Oregon, USA.*









Surreal by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mexico*









DSCF6397-Editar-Editar.jpg by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zihuatanejo, Mexico*









DSCF6309-Edit.jpg by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jurong East, Singapore.*









Jurong East by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz, CA. USA*









Glowing Moment by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zihuatanejo, Mexico*









DSCF5820-Edit.jpg by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gardens by the Bay East, Singapore.*









Lumiose City by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Northern Sierra anymore Sunset, California, USA*









Iris & Snowy Mountain by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Aventuras, Mexico*









Sans titre by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Garden, Singapore.*









ENTEI by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yosemite, USA*









鸟瞰 by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*U.S. National Park, Utah*









Magic moment by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mexico*









Sans titre by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clementi Estates, Singapore.*









The Clementi Lightshow by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono Lake Sunset, California, USA*









Mono Lake Sunset by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acapulco, Mexxico*









Sans titre by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raffles Place, Singapore.*









Downtown Morning by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Curse of The Black Pearl by Avijit Nandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tougues - france*


Erik Harstrom-Winter 2016-91 by Erik Harström, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Romania*


Another day at the office by Anei Ionut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torquay - Australia*


Slice of sun by Liz , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzo - Italy*



Alba su Rocca Calascio. by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


I Campi Elisi......La Chiesa di Vitaleta... by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Creux Du Van - Switzerland*


Le Creux du Van by Julien Bukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribatejo - Portugal*


Sunrise @ Ribatejo ( Part.2 ) by Jorge Canelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boccale - Italy*


Castle Boccale at sunset by Fabrizio Lunardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Leones puende de piedra en Zaragoza - Adrián Sediles Embi by Sediles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ixtapa - Mexico*


Ixtapa Sunset by Menahem Ovadya, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belle-Ile-En-Mer, France*









Belle-Ile-En-Mer by EtienneR68, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vestrahorn, Iceland*









Vestrahorn Islande - Explored by EtienneR68, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell Sunset, Iceland*









Kirkjufell Islande by EtienneR68, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Acapulco, Mexico*









Sans titre by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haifoss Sunset, Iceland*









Haifoss Islande by EtienneR68, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









江南小镇 by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haifoss, Iceland*









Haifoss Islande by EtienneR68, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mexico City Airport / Mexico*









TAM A330 by Christian Soto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Coast Expressway. Singapore*









Final Goodbye by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Rio by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Eleftherna village, near Rethymno, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Bandon Needles Sunset by Chris Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, Washington, US

Kerry Park Sunrise by Chris Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Intensity by Chris Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Going to the Sun by Chris Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Arizona Sunset by Chris Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Sunset 1803 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Frankfurt am Main 2331 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Cityscape 9098 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Marunouchi and Imperial Garden by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Golden Sunset 9570 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Mystic road by Bernard l Hermite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


The Night Boat by Brian Travelling Getty Contributor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow evening by Nikita Domrachev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset dri_ by Anthony vairos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jester Park*


Golden Hour Silhouettes by Justin Loyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Roig -Platja d'Aro - Spain*


Sunset by Antonio Camero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Entre las nubes by Javier Martinez Moran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Yngeredsforsen by Arvid Björkqvist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Ocean Sunset by Arvid Björkqvist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, California, US

Los Angeles by Edgar Flores, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Los Angeles by Olli Niggli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Griffith Observatory. Los Angeles. June 2016. by Hareclea Olymbiou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Tramonto in Venezia by Juan Salmoral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Smith Rock - US*


Smith Sunset-1.jpg by Robert Shea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardenas - Spain*


Bardenas by Antonio Camero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altamira, PA - Brazil*


Altamira(PA)!Amazônia by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sukho thai old city*


image by ไช่เจิ้นซิน, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabah - Malaysia*


Sunset by Jenny NLF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benthota Beach, Sri Lanka*


Fishing for gold by Anushka Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tikal ruins - Guatemala*


Templos y Palacios Soberbios ...eso y más es Tikal by Nixon Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*


Foggy sunrise by Fabrizio Lunardi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Trip to Iceland by EtienneR68, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gozo - Malta*


Solitary Pillar by Kevin White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Panorama Rouen by Tibo Leteurtre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mississauga, Ontario, Canada*









Mississauga by [bastian.], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Gardens, Singapore.*









Oriental Melody by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castillo de El Burgo de Osma, Spain*









Amanecer en el Castillo de El Burgo de Osma by domingo leiva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locationort Lincoln,Eyre Peninsula, UK*









Winters Skies by Images by Ann Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frisco Sunrise, NC, USA*









Frisco Sunrise by Murray Hadley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chincoteague, VA. Taken from Veteran's Memorial Park. USA*









Assateague Lighthouse - from Memorial Park by Murray Hadley, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada*









5:52 am by [bastian.], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinatown, Singapore.*









Rising City by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almería, Andalusia, Spain*









Palacio de Almotacin al amanecer, Alcazaba de Almería by domingo leiva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frisco Pier, North Carolina, USA*









Frisco Pier 2013 - but how much longer? by Murray Hadley, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lychnostatis, near Hersonissos, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Honey Dew by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Fishing [EXPLORE] by Antonio Cinotti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fresh Air by Logan Crees, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Mt. Hehuan by Cheng Yang Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anverza - Italy*


Anversa degli Abruzzi by Raffaele Fiocca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montriond Lake - France*


erikharstrom-Winter 2012-0262 by Erik Harström, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chisec - Guatemala*


Buenos días desde Chisec, Alta Verapaz, Guatemala. by Nixon Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Friends. . . . by Jorge Canelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llanelli Beach, Wales - UK*


Llanelli beach cafe by Steve Gladdy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montego Bay - Jamaica*


Montego bay, Jamaica 01, (Original:70M pixels) by zwzzjim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Desert - Egypt*


White Desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sovereign Harbor - UK*


Moon - Lit Beach III | Sovereign Harbour by Charlie Richards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*


Colle Val d'Elsa by Andrea Lucchese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo by AFPereira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Ephemeral Moments II. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

De Anfgng wie jdne mgroen by André B. Kutzner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree, California, US

Sunrise at the Cactus Garden by Sandra Slead, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Encroaching by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Rainbow Arena by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taipei, Taiwan

台北_全景 by 婉茹 陳, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Sunset cross the Thames at Greenwich 3 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Cali sunset by Nathan Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Coronado Sunset by Nathan Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Street Southwest Sunset by Bob Bales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Saxony - Germany*


The Sunrise Street II by Maik Richter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West palm Beach, Fl - US*


West-Palm-Beach-Sunrise-from-Okeechobee-Road by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Birmingham By Ross Jukes Photography by Ross Jukes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise @ Sunset by diep huy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maidenhill. England - UK*


Eden valley Sunrise by polarisandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algonquin Park, Ontario - Canada*


Roadtrip by Greg Stevenson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*bangkok*


Sunrise on Sunday. by Prachanart Viriyaraks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


magic at dusk by John Louie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Campsie Fells Sunrise by Ryan Dean Morrison, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lentas village, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Great Fall, Potomac River, Maryland, US

A Summer Sunrise In Great Falls Park by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Winter Twilight by David Shield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Rue de Belleville by Elliot Gilfix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Kullu Am Wa Antum Bikhoir [EXPLORED 12072016] by Salehuddin Lokman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Ha Pak Lai by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset at the port by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

The Last Sunset... by Bill Adams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

- edit: dmca


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset at Seapoint by Mary Hahn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

A Nature's drawing of Serenity by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Hampshire – US*


Red Skies in Rye by Eric Gendron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ram Island – US*


Ram Island Sea Smoke by Eric Gendron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida – US*


Morning Glow by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Beckoning of Paradise by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tanzania *


Tarangire sunrise by tbn_travels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sfakia – Crete –Greece*


Sfakia-Crete by Spyros Tav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Alteglofsheim - Germany*_


Good morning Alteglofsheim! by ramerk_de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Chiemsee, Nunnery - Germany*


Lake Chiemsee, Nunnery by Alta Alteo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borth, Wales – UK*


Stranger on the shore. by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Ventoux – France*


Quiet Explosion by David BOUSCARLE, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska*


080814 - Wicked Good Nebraska Supercell!!! by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira – Croatia*


Sunrise by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Hueneme, CA – US*


The Pier by samuel jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Celebrity Eclipse by Robert Whitefield, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, 2012
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, 2016
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Rossfeld Sunset by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Ray of Light (explored) by Dave Fieldhouse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

Evolving translucent light by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

#081 Tramonto dallo Zottone - Malcantone | Explore by Enrico Boggia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Poppies overlooking Penshaw Monument by Paul Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Coastal city at sunset by Niki Spasov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

tramonto by claudio battistata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

On the road, Northern California sunset by motoperu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Monica Pier, California, US

Late sunday by frostoskar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, Central California, US

Big Sur California by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado river – US*


Here’s a spectacular #sunrise over #ReflectionCanyon -- a surreal landscape of the twisting and winding #ColoradoRiver through colorful sandstone cliffs. This amazing photo, captured by Yang Lu, is the grand prize winner of the Share the Experience photo by _brent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gubbio - Italy*


Gubbio at sunset (12145) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuringia - Germany*


Sonnenuntergang - Ruine der Burg Hohnstein by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lentas village, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Licata (AG), Sicily - Italy*
















by Michele Termine, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millabeda - Sri Lanka*


Sunrise by uditha wickramanayaka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dongchuan - China*


Sunrise . Dongchuan-Kunming by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obersteinberg* 


Obersteinberg by I\I-I, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Sunrise by Beppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ohio - US*


This Is the Day The Lord Has Made. Let Us Rejoice and Be Glad in It. (Explored) by Matt DeVore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Norwegian sunrise by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Balsam Sunrise by Matt Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


Mesquite Dunes Sunrise by Michael Hitchner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise-4 by Thanh Nguy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toba Lake - Indonesia*


Toba Sunrise from Tele by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another Langdale sunrise by Stewart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Long Beach, CA - US*


Sunrise Glow by Jack Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Ironworkers Memorial Bridge Sunrise by Philip Tong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Territory - Australia*


Sentinel in the Mist by Nolan Caldwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz Mountain, CA - US*


Heaven's Door by Matt Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borobudur - Indonesia*


Borobudur in mist by Rich Colour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


Sunrise over Bagan 4 by Peter Halling Hilborg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maui, Hawaii - US*


Sunrise Kaho'olawe Hawaii by Justin De La Ornellas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buncombe, NC - US*


roadside sunrise by Steve Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahoma - US*


September Sunday by jeandayphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

somewhere in the US

•Golden Eye• [EXPLORE#: 7/24/16] by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bliss by Damian Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Shepherd's Delight by Simon Gakhar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California, US

Red by amanda tipton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The Arc by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

In a Row II by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

After the Rain II by Brandon Pidala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Golden Bay by Brandon Pidala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Bay Island Palms by Brandon Pidala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

River Rocks by Brandon Pidala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Basilique du Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mersey - UK*


Sunset glow on the Mersey by Trevor Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The golden rock (Kyaiktiyo Pagoda) - Myanmar*


The golden rock (Kyaiktiyo Pagoda), Myanmar (Birmania) D810 696 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yoshkar-Ola city - Russia*


* by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kazan City - Russia*


Palace of farmers by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Florenz am Abend - Firenze in the evening by kuknauf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardolino - Italy*



Punta San Vigilio by Dennis Siebert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place Vendôme, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Procida - Italy*


Velvet Sunset by Alessandro Tamburro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seine River - France*


Brumes matinales by liofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

On The Waterfront by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Anse du Guesclin [Explore 26/07/3016] by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

eiffel_tower_paris_pink_sky-wide by saada Al Abdisalam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pink Eiffel by Benjamin Babiz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Notre Dame at Sunrise, Paris, France by Edson Vitorino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

The fountains night show at Versailles Palace by mario.valeira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

PARIS by Ulrich Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

DSC_2555.jpg by Rui Xin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Panthéon & Eglise Saint-Severin, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

salt marshes of Guérande (France) by Arnaud Dréan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kurk City - Russia*


Korennaya monastery by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kurk City - Russia*


*** by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novgorod - Russia*


Nizhny Novgorod by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masua, Sardinia - Italy*


Playing by Andrea Macrì, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perce - Canada*


canon 6d by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Ours, Auvergne - France*


Sunset view from the dragon's lair by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Little Rock, AK - US*


150926_8081 by Sid Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gipson Steps - Australia*


Gold Struck by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pyramide du Louvre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assisi - Italy*


Pax (13955) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

De Koog - Texel by L v.d V, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

California

California Sunset by dav8, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Butterfly by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

outflow by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Valencia by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jordan

Monuments of Eternity by Elia Locardi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Stelvio Pass / Stilfser Joch by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

pink poppy sunrise by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Castle on the Sand by Tomás Kim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montana, US

Clements Mountain, Montana [Explored] by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Fira by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Bear Lake, Los Angeles, California, US

sunset by Tom Meng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Sunset in Venice by Roberto Valt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Lebanon*


Sunset Over North of Lebanon by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, Noel 2014 by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luquillo - Puerto Rico*


Un Atardecer de Oro by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


View from the Sacré-Coeur of Montmartre, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*northern Yorkshire, England - UK*


Panorama Summer Evening @ Roseberry Topping hill in northern Yorkshire, England. near Great Ayton and Newton under Roseberry. by Tony G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mincio - Italy*


The Magic Light by Federico Rano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colomer - Spain*


A view from Mirador es Colomer, Mallorca by Massimo Buccolieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poitou Charentes - France*


Entre Oléron et Royan by Jeremie Damez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sächsische Schweiz #2 by Chris201090, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


powering the planet by Vincent Mclaren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epomeo Mount - Italy*


Panorama dalla cima del monte Epomeo - Ischia 2015 by Gianluigi Iacono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Colores Africanos by Andrea Macrì, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kastellos village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Reflejos by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Enjoy sunset 埔里虎頭山 by Vincent Ting, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

All of This Will I Give to You... by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

La Jolla, California, US

Flow by Sandra Slead, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Sunset sail by Maria A, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa, Florida, US

Sunset Bolts by James Boone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

After the storm by Nik Bruining, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

The Reclamation by Fakrul J, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Seacroft Docks . . . . 1120278 by hartlepooltramp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stranded_ by Jie Hau, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

A very well known place: 



Hudson11 said:


> Today's Sunset  by Eric Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palestrina - Italy*


Palazzo Barberini, Palestrina, Italy January, 2015 964 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sunset in the middle of Arc de Triomphe in the 1st august 2011 taken from Rond Point des Champs-Elysees. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plovdiv - Bulgaria*


Plovdiv,Bulgaria by Aleksandra V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberystwyth, Wales - UK*


Views to Aberystwyth from Nant Y Arian. Wales. by Jenny Dignam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mothia - Italy*


Mothia, Sicily April, 2015 289 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yermeno - Greece*


Sunset time by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luna Valley - Chile*


Sunset, Valle de la Luna, Chile by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bobbio - Italy*


Where the Devil walks by Daniele Bisognin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cana - Italy
*

Cana, aspettando il tramonto - Waiting for the sunset (11) by Jambo Jambo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mytika - Greece*


It's always the sun by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sunset over Grand Palais, Paris by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Looking Back by Tristan O'Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piraeus - Greece*


Piraeus by Giovanni C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cappadocia - Turkey*


Göreme, Cappadocia (Kapadokya, Turkey) 768 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec city*


Sunset in Quebec old town by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brecon, Wales - UK*


Pen-Y-Fan by Karl McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Mui Ne Sunset by Steven Grove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn*


sunset by ~windwings~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alesund - Norway*


Midnight Sun by Viv Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia Canal Grande by matteo zamperlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Po river - Italy*


Golden ripples by Massimiliano Fulgosi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pöstlingberg - Austria*


Pastel shades by Robert Bauernhansl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pahang - Malaysia*


Genting Highlands by Somkiat Atthajanyakul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Have a great week!!!! by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Loch Leven in colour. by Martin Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

San Felipe, Mexico

San Felipe Sunrise 2009 by Bill Gracey, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Crater, Oregon, US

The Wizard by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yellowstone, Wyoming, US

Black Warrior Springs, Yellowstone National Park by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

'Day's End' by Michael Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sunrise at Binalong Bay, Tasmania by Lisa Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Shadow, Sunset, and Fast . . by Janny Hospes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Plumstone Mountain [Explored] Thank you all ! by Pembrokeshire Coast-o-graphs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28654942681/sizes/l


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pesaro - Italy*


Arcobaleno a Pesaro - 19 maggio 2013 by cepatri55, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dancing about fishing... by Mike Arreff, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sierra, Nevada, US

Aterdecer desde Sierra Nevada by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gourock - UK*


First Light of the Morning Sun by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Snake Island Sunrise by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bertioga, SP - Brazil*


Riviera de São Lourenço by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sao Paulo - Brazil*


Jardim by Rafael Vianna Croffi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broome - Australia*


Broome Sunset Camel Ride by Timothy Lui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Venere - Italy*


Un cuore in inverno by Roberta Barbero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


SPietro1 - final cut by Gianmarco Cicuzza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


Pont de l'iroise et parc à huîtres by Nicolas Bzh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine- Italy *


Untitled by Gianluigi Favalli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amantani - Peru*


Amantani Island Sunset, Lake Titicaca by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, 2011
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moelv - Norway*


Sunset by ...Ola_S..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice - Strange Dream Upon the Water by pisanim1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sciacca - Italy*


178 Sciacca, Sicilia - Porto dei pescatori by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle Lake - Myanmar*


Sunset at Inle Lake, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loxley - UK*


Equine Dusk by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


San Juan, Puerto Rico - Pier at dusk by Ruben Stensrud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* by Kostia Semytskyi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*sle of Wight, - UK.*



Sunset at The Needles (again) by grahamvphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dawn Reflections by Oliver Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anstruther - UK*


reaper by Blair McHattie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swan - Egypt*


Sunrise in Aswan by Roldan, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unnown place*


I pescatori - The fishermen by Gian Luca Salis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ivinghoe beacon - UK*


Sunset by Jamie Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agaete - Spain*


Anochecer en el municipio de Agaete (Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias -España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Murten - Switzerland*


Sunset, Lake Murten/Switzerland by oekopark02, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beemster - Netherlands*


Beemster Sunset Tulips by Danny Leij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Zonsondergang by Astrid van Yperen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westduinpark - Netherlands*


Zonsondergang in Westduinpark by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vessem *

zonsondergang Vessem by ToJoLa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gribdale - UK*


Sunset over Gribdale by Steven Iceton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Floranopolis - Brazil*


As luzes da cidade by Sandra Koche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Summer Idyll by Bernd Schunack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Stelvio Pass Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Punt van Reide by Reint van Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

After the storm by Ben Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

LA Nights by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Sunset over LA by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Shadows and Silhouettes by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

Pismo sunset by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California, US

Dog beach by Ricardo H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollywood, California, US

Sunset Hollywood by kenlauky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wuhan - China*


Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge @ Sunset, Wuhan, China by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sundalsora - Norway*


Sunndalsøra sunset  by Ole Erik Loe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skye Island - UK*


Levé de soleil sur la baie de Staffin by Jonathan Thiell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3102 by HIPPO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sutherland, Scotland - UK*


Loch Sionasgaig and Suilven, Assynt, Sutherland, UK by weesam2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Toulouse - France*_


Sunshine by Laurent BASTIDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beigan - Taiwan*


落日芹壁村 by sic Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kulm - Austria*


summer sunrise by sebastian schröck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Son La - Vietnam*_


Y9048+54.0716.Bản Cáo.Làng Chiếu.Bắc Yên.Sơn La by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isolo National park - Madagascar*



Madagascan Sunrise by Howard Somerville, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Resolute Oaks IV by Langstone Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Into the Light (Explore) by Christian Kortum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Sunsetting at Mt Rundle of Banff by bob, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Knee Deep, Wrights Lake by Rob Macklin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Return of the Warrior. [Explored] by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Florenz on Fire by Mugelone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florence, Italy

Ponte Vecchio - Florenz by Mugelone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Drachenburg by Mugelone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Sonnenuntergang im Oktober 2010 Teufelsberg Berlin by Mugelone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Not your typical sunset in LA by Edgar Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matelica - Italy*


Summer haze (19581) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into the sunset by melike erkan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Sunset Strike by Aaron Harris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


SDIM5127 by Jeff Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pajarito Mountain - US*


Sunrise_1307_PajaritoMtn2 by Mark Schraad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Sydney - Australia*


The Road To Hell by EMERALD IMAGING, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Sante - US*


2009-10-05 Sunset (02) (1024x680) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Prambanan Dream - Indian Summer version by Alexanko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astotin lake - Canada*


Sunset in July (Astotin Lake) by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Offagna - Italy*


Offagna - Marche - Italy by johann glaes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Nathia gali,Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan*

nathia gali sunset by Fahad Shah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

La orilla al atardecer by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Ephemeral Moments IV. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Berlin Sunset by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Seljalandsfoss by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Signature by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Los faroles. by Pablo Reinsch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

La Défense by tjws photographies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Carpe Diem by Nathan Mattinson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Esthwaite water sunrise by Jason Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anuchitphoto/28252884034/sizes/l


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samdaski - Bulgaria*


... by https://www.facebook.com/asya.misheva.photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The big apple.. by Widad Es-Soufi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Garden View by Antoine Jacquiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Island by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sunrise. by SΛBRINΛ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nationalpark Gesäuse - Austria*


Sunrise Xeis by Bernhard Sitzwohl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Sun Down by Steven Bulman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Crete Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


La puerta del cielo by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Chesnay - France*


Good Morning my Friends! by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Good Morning From The Great Cormorant by Rajeev Chopra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Germeno - Greece*


Engagement ring by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampot - Cambodia*


Sunset in Kampot, Cambodia by Choukhri Dje, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lavender on the line.... by Wayne Aspley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


Once Upon a time the floating piers by Chiara Gabrieli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeeland - Nerthenlands*



Mysterious Sunset. by leo hoegee photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0981_2_3_4_5_tonemapped by S.Cookie張小餅, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


2016/07/02 高屏鐵橋夕陽 by chentgo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dongchuan - China*


Sunrise at Dongchuan by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chifeng - China*


Autumn Sunrise on Bashang grassland by Neil Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millabeda - Sri Lanka*


Sunrise by uditha wickramanayaka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adams Peak - Sri Lanka*


adams peak sunrise by jerome courtial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galapagos - Ecuador*


Sunrise at Isla Bartolome.jpg by Sanford Morse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Sunset In Red by Ton The Boss(On & Off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuicocha lake - Ecuador*


Cuicocha lake 6 AM by Henri Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - New Zealand*


Morning Glory by Fernandez Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serengeti, Manyara - Tanzania*


Sunrise over the Serengeti by Aravind Krishnaswamy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Nueva Italia - Paraguay*_


Nueva Italia,Paraguay by Tetsuo MIYAMA, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguilas - Spain*


Sunrise by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkown place*


sunrise by Ed Serecky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise by Welly Sermiento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drenthe - Netherlands*


Sunrise by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawkey's Bay - New Zealand*


Misty Hawke's Bay Sunrise from Te Mata Peak by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Nikon D810 Sunset Photos of North Rim Grand Canyon Arizona Overlook Grand Canyon Arizona! Dr. Elliot McGucken Fine Art Landscape & Nature Photography for Los Angeles Gallery Shows ! by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shenandoah park, VA - US*


Sunrise Over Shenandoah by Paul Brady, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dart River Valley - New Zealand*


Dart River Valley sunrise by Will McElwain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Montains - Australia*


Fog in the jamison by Ben Pearse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kangaroo Valley , NSW - Australia*


Misty sunrise. Kangaroo Valley NSW by Michael Keene, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow ! Jose l. , Unbelievable, I Know that Top anywhere ! :lol:< that's the Top Of the Flamingo Hotel - Condo Tower on Miami Beach West of Lincoln Road Mall IMO Only, That Mall is a Mile long walk from One end of Miami Beach to the Ocean Drive , it's Huge :banana:, That Tower Complex consists of at Least 4 Huge Winged Extensions:nuts: along the Biscayne Bay you see there in Your Beautiful Photo here, That's why Miami and It's beaches Attracted so Many People and Visitors from Around the World To South beach, Miami !! 
Well appreciated Photo Jose l. Fantastic and Beautiful Photos you post here, More " Likes " to You My /Our SSC Brother and SSC friends, 
it's my 12th Anniversary today of SkyScraperCity Dot com:dance: 





jose l. said:


> *Miami - US*
> 
> 
> Downtown Miami Sunset by jason pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Santa Cruz - Bolivia*









My shot


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

Essaouira, Morocco.


DSC_0394 by Youssef Amaaou, en Flickr


Deux by Ziri Ouchen, en Flickr


And God said let there be light. by Youssef Amaaou, en Flickr​


----------



## hafidmarocmaroc95 (Sep 2, 2014)

Marrakech, Morocco.


MARRAKECH Jemaa el Fna by Dani De Arce, en Flickr
​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Praia do Vau, Alvor - Algarve by Patricia Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taroko National park - Taiwan*


Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Sunset over Helsinki 2 by Jussi-Teppo Toivonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palawan - Philippines*


Corong Corong Twilight by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pereira - Colombia*


Hora azúl en Pereira by john sprockel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northumberland- UK*


Lindisfarne Castle in the Mist by gay biddlecombe Amberlight1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baiona - Spain*


"ATARDECER DE ENSUEÑO" by Emilio Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestrahorn - Iceland*


Vestrahorn III by Rock Command, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SDIM2427 by Jeff Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moncalieri - Italy*


Tramonto di maggio by Domenico Placella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tainan - Taiwan*


傳說中的二寮斜射光! Get it! by 林 先生, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Blue Blazes by Langstone Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Orange by Caleb4ever, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Spirit of the West by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Crawfish Ponds by jciv, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Bird's Eye View by Jiratto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

26. Hanse Sail Rostock - 2016 by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Early Morn at Wako by James Keith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California, US

Pelican Over the Marina at Dusk--in explore by Jack Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California, US

Lighthouse by Jack Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

On the Edge by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalk Bay - South Africa*


unforgettable Kalk Bay3 by Randall Langenhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phnom Penh*


Sunrise on Phnom Penh main square by pooly7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socotra - Yemen*


Sunset on Firmhin Plateau, Socotra, Yemen by Valerian Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caotun - Taiwan*


Untitled by pai ch'un Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampen - Netherlands*


Kampen... by Erik Minnema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yoshkar-Ola city - Russia*


The Blagoveschenskaya Tower by Artyom Mirniy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pyongyang*


Sunrise in Pyongyang City by Reuben Teo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norcia - Italy*


Alba sul Pian Grande by Stefano Cenci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mouthe - France*


Février dans la petite Sibérie française by Michel Séguret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


Where the magic happens by Matthias Matula, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Red_night by Jarno Lindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Rock_ by Jarno Lindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Dans les marais ... by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Tamblingan Lake, Bali by Kembara Alam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Summer sunset by Jan Wallin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

on golden waters by Christos Vladenidis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sacramento, California, US

#mypubliclandsroadtrip 2016: Search for Solitude, Sacramento River Bend ONA by Bureau of Land Management, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alabama Hills, California, US

Dawn Patrol by wobs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Sitting Spot by kirstenscamera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Tufas of Mono Lake, California. Join my photo tour to beautiful places like this in 2017. #wonderful_america #unlimitedcalifornia #wildcalifornia by William Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salmon, Idaho - US*


Winter Sunset Over Salmon, Idaho by Dan Beland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Starling murmuration over an Aqualate sunset by Mike Norton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknow place*


Misty sunrise this morning at the river by p.dimarco34, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferring - Denmark*


Untitled by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0072 (2) by Rivaldi Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Sandanski - Bulgaria*_


Rocky peaks by Ruslan Asanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Skye*


Winter light over the Storr by Nicolas Rottiers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Atardecer de Colores by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_3517 by mengxu sun, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan, Utah - US*


Searchlight by Brian Truono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Road Home by Dylan Nardini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donan Castle - UK*


Eilean Donan Castle by Kevin Carr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valensole - France*


Valensole lavender field by Renan Gicquel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe Castle - UK*


Corfe Castle in the mist. by Richard Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Destined Land. by Iza and Darek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Admire! by Andrea Knobel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

La serenite de Notre-Dame-du-Mont-Carmel by Bob Guedin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light by Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donegal - Ireland*


Golden Malin by Mark Price, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Somewhere in chile*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_4854-2 by Tsun Te Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Fishing the sun by Gianluca Chiodini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Creston - US*


Creston Morning by Steve Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US
*

9 by James Lano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardineio - Italy*


Sopra le nuvole by [email protected] F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hout Bay - South Africa*


Sentinel Hout Bay by Dreamcatcher photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_5823 by mengxu sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


All'alba by paolo mezzetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


_DSC6581Nollen by Christian Joehl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Foreshadow of night by Piotr Fil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peak District - UK*


God Rays. by Wayne Aspley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Spotlight by leo phel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maddalena chapel - Italy*


Santa Maddalena... by Krzysztof Browko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Jökulsárlón Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Gems of Croatia by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munter - Spain*


El castell a la bruma by Ricard Sánchez Gadea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glacier national Park, MO - US*


Battle Born - Logan Pass, Glacier National Park by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Negra - Romania*


A heavenly light... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


... a small towers , Bali Indonesia by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, CA - US*


Fire in Babylon by Srivats Ravichandran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viavelez - Spain*


Viavélez (Asturias, Spain) by Tomasz Raciniewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urdukas - India*


Sunset Over Masherbrum (K1), Goro II, K2 Base Camp Trek, Central Karakoram National Park, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan by Feng Wei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgas - Bulgaria*


Sunrise on the Black Sea by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten Island - Norway*


Surging Waves(2) by Yan L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Albanu - France*


Monte Albanu / U Golu (Corsica) by Mathulak Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yamanashi - Japan*


White fantasy by Shinichiro Saka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Canadian Rockies 


Nocturnal Charm by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paterdale - UK*


Light over Patterdale. by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Surge by SkyeWeasel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Harvest time by sophiaspurgin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_0086 by kennet brandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamblingan Lake - Indonesia*


Tamblingan Lake, Bali by Kembara Alam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Castella - Italy*


Le Castella by Francesco Grisolia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aidonion Lake, Grevena - Greece*


Λίμνη Αηδονιών - Γρεβενα by Panos Argiriou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantal - France*


Le ver de soleil sur le Bec de lAigle by Thomas Vanderheyden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hazard, NE - US*


061716 - Central Nebraska Severe Storms by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

_DSC0022-(4) by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glottertal - Germany*


Tomorrow will come by fujimore fujitsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Rose Garden by bagkis trifon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_8152-3 by Long-Sheng Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villiers - France*


Mother Nature's gift by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0114581 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruce County*


October Sunrise IMG_7230 by juststopandlook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portovenere - Italy*


Madonna Bianca Portovenere by Antonio Pintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longji - China*


05-21-AM- The rice fields in Longji by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kozarica - Croatia*


a fire that wouldn't go out by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miera - Spain*


Miera by pablo ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Saragossa by Laurent BASTIDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


What Else Is There ; by bagkis trifon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavropol - Russia*


После ливня, или восхождение на гору Змейка. by Федор Лашков, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

One tree at sunset by Mike Norton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Summer dusk glow - 9789 by J & W Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beauty is in the eyes of the ... photographer by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sofia - Bulgaria*


Spring Apocalypse by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Godafoss - Iceland*


Goðafoss by Pablo Esvertit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blato - Croatia*


Blato by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jackson lake*


Jackson Lake by Mike Demmings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Purteen - Ireland*


First Light by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## Elktest (Mar 25, 2007)

Baltic Sea
double sunset by XFW-Spotter, auf Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


manwar's dream land!!!!!!!! (explore#117-3.1.2012) by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0016 by Donato Rostri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibia, MG - Brazil*


"Goodbye sun, again." by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Araxa - Brazil*


Sunrise in Bocaina Hills by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itamambuca- Brazil*


Sunrise in Itamambuca Beach (Nascer do sol em Itamambuca) by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestrahorn - Iceland*


"Vestrahörn" by Pepelahuerta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varhaug *


Varhaug II by Tommy Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'Blue Whale' murmuration by Mike Norton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Toi Là ! Je t'aime ... Saint-Malo by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sauzon - France*


Pointe des poulains by romuald effray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sokna - Norway*


Flow III by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spring Blast by Annamari Kuvaja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in California - US*_


Paradise of Calla Lilies by Yanbing Shi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Repibelo, Galicia - Spain*


Repibelo by Lois Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blennerville Windmill*


Blennerville Windmill by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cedig - UK*


Morning Breaks over Lake Vyrnwy by Geoff Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colofuria - Italy*


Boccale sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grand spectacle by blogspfastatt (+3.000.000 views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Sonnenuntergang by -OFF- ObseletedAccountOf DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Kölner Sonnenuntergang by Andy von der Wurm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landungsbrücken*


Landungsbrücken im Sonnenuntergang by Marc Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venedig sunset silhouette by _kalli_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


meislstein by Bernd Kranabetter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stralsund - Germany*


Sonnenuntergang über Stralsund by Jens Gottschalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brauneck - Germany*


Sonnenuntergang am Brauneck by Dominik Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas d'Ouillier - France*


Pas d'Ouillier by Fujjii photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Creston, MO - US*


Creston Morning by Steve Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


9 by James Lano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vorarlberg - Austria*


Sunrise in Austria by Tino Titze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


East Glacier Inversion by Steve Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Sunset, Stad aan 't Haringvliet. by leo hoegee photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hout bay - South Africa*


Sentinel Hout Bay by Dreamcatcher photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kovalam - India*


Lighthouse and Sunset by Howard Somerville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


Sunset in the Tropics. by Howard Somerville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuwerk - Germany*


Sonnenuntergang über Neuwerk by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megalavi - Greece*


Oneiric sunset at the lighthouse of Melagavi by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


sunrise in rural india by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Sunrise at vesuvius volcano of Naples port by Fleur Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arun river - UK*


The River Arun from Houghton Hill by Sean Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solothurn - Switzerland*


Splendit by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Give me the splendid, silent sun by Shaik Raheem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arncliffe - UK*


Arncliffe Daybreak by Ben Bodien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Melting Away by Natasha Bridges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


...later that morning - Sky Candy by Neil Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Canon 100-400 L II Captures Bahia Honda Railroad Bridge at Sunset by Bryan Carnathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strattford - UK*


Winter glow by Justin Minns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Massachusetts - US*


Rays of Inspiration by Jeremy Madore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Fotografando o Amanhecer no Rio de Janeiro Shooting Breaking Dawn in Rio de Janeiro #PedradaGavea #Pontal #Rio2016 #Rio450 by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sauk - US
*

0304 - Aether by robfarrelltho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Minas Gerais - Brazil*


!Javé! by Anna Christina Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Autumn Sunset in Seattle by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dreaming with my Eyes Open by The Man in Red, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise at Max Patch. Always an inspiring site. You know you're up high when the clouds in the valley look like lakes. Just another reason to love the mountains. #maxpatch #andredphotography #pro16productions #lovethemountains by Andre Daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okeechobee, FL - US*


Foggy Morning Horse Pasture Sunrise from Okeechobee Florida by Justin Kelefas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cheonan - Korea*


Sunrise over Cheonan Independence Hall by Robert Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Bled *


The world beneath by bla_q2000, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros bay, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


RARE BEAUTY - (Beleza Rara) by Yuri Borba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocky Mountain, CO - US*


Ghosts of the Tundra -- Rocky Mountains, CO by Scott Hotaling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queenstown - New Zealand*


Apocalyptic Sunrise by Paul Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake tahoe - US*


Emerald Bay Sunrise by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montgomery - UK*


St Nicholas Parish Church, Montgomery by Martin..D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haleakala, Hawaii - US*


Mahalo Haleakala by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


foggy sunrise by Rainer Schund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Foggy by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Fantastic morning light over foggy England by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Rainier - US*


Mt. Rainer Sunrise by Dustin Penman, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Çanakkale Boğazı (Dardanelles) strait, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*hamburg*


Sunrise over railroad by JayPiDee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in germany*


foggy sunrise by eos_mg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Sunrise at Buttermere (Explore) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ashcombe Valley - UK*


Kick Start 22/365 by Ralph Rayner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Texas - US*


Blinded by the light by Jerome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Sunrise Northern Territory, Australia 25 July 12 by Russell Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning silence by .Markus Landsmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


_SGT6448.jpg by Simon Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


... Chew jetty with blue hour by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in maine - US*


Sunrise by Prabhod Sunkara, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli beach, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Rain Dance ~ Yosemite Stormy Sunrise by landESCAPEphotography | jeff lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Nonthaburi bridge by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Golden Sunset - #schauer by Christian Schauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok by Anupong sonprom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Vitaleta by Jean-Matthieu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Sunrise Stranger by Mike Ystad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


urban sunrise ...... by ana_lee_smith, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Exopoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karlovac - Croatia*


River Korana in daybreak by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


DSC_0276.jpg by Chris Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langdale *


Another Langdale sunrise by Stewart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batemans Bay - Australia*


foggy sunrise by tugboat1952, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Some Commutes are Much Better than Others by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Tetons *

Foggy Sunrise Grand Tetons by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning heat. by paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hollybush - UK*


Severn-Valley-on-fire by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara - US*


Cold Solace by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foggy by Boris Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bournemouth - UK*


Orange Sunrise by Anthony White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiltshire - UK*


Dawn across the Vale of Pewsey by Peter Orr, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Akoumia, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foggy Sunrise by Donnie Bagwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Nantai - Japan*


sunrise by Takahiro Fujita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


... Tg Putus | Sunset by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Cross by Tuomas Sormunen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camber Sands - UK*


Vibrant Dawn by mark leader, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


good morning! by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Graveyard of the Atlantic - Shipwreck by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


at golden time. by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Time to Rise... by Keven Law, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


ভোর হলো দোর খোলো by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Archanes, central Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kluane Lake - Canada*


The Many Colours of Kluane by Keith Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


Industrial Sunrise by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Color, Fog, Mountain by David Gn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Magical Sunrise @Botafogo Beach, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atloia, CA - US*


After 6 hours of drive by Lucas Janin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*


Sunrise Colors by Miroslav Petrasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Haleakala,Hawaii - US


Haleakala Sunrise in Maui Hawaii with Nikon D810 and 14-24mm Lens _86A0068 by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Blue Coast Fantasy by Anthony Lau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cotopaxi - Ecuador*


Cotopaxi à l'aube - Cotopaxi al amanecer - Cotopaxi at dawn (Explored) by Henri Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selangor - Malaysia*


A surreal and beautiful morning by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Sunset on the Euganean Hills by Gianluca Canello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ashcombew Valley - UK*


Kick Start 22/365 by Ralph Rayner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


4953'Pitchford Hall' Narborough 9-12-06 by mikespencerphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another day,another blessings. by ~linaiwannatraveldworld~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


Winter sunrise by Tom Marschall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Assynt Winter by Guy Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*baildon - UK*


Sunrise above eggborough power station, view from Baildon Moor by RenaldasUK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Les Goudes by Fujjii photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia*


lakeside dam, Putrajaya by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Snowdonia Tryfan


Snowdonia Tryfan and Llyn Ogwen at Winter sunset by Tomasz Janicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hershey's Kiss Bend by Mark Metternich, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Veneto - Italy*


Reaching the light by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar*


sull'onda della sera by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Lights of the City by Anthony Stein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabah - Malaysia*


Dusk, Kota Kinabalu harbour by Chris Chafer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Agostino, Lazio - Italy*


IL TRAMONTO : I RIFLESSI E I COLORI NELLA BAIA ---- THE SUNSET : THE REFLECTIONS AND THE COLORS IN THE BAY by Ezio Donati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Three Some? by Jack Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands *


A Horse with No Name,......... by @FTW FoToWillem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kenton, OH - US*


Goose at Sunset by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Better not stay there! by Peter Hungerford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A traves de las ramas by Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kapetaniana, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boada de Campos - Spain*


Cruzaré océanos de tiempo para estar a tu lado./Across oceans of time to be by your side. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Veneto - Italy*


Euganean Hills - Sunrise by Gianluca Canello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montrichard - France*


Montrichard (Loir-et-Cher) by Daniel Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


添馬公園 Tamar Park by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cappaddocia - Turkey*


... conte d'hiver ... by zekiseferoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


TNS by Fabien Sans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC00162311 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torre de Benagalbon DSC08913 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loket, Czech republic*


"Loket reflection" by karel hrouzek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow City at morning by Dan Poz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Tower of Power by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_0224579 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rheden - Netherlands*


20150918-Canon EOS 6D-6390 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ischia - Italy*


Ponte Aragonese - Isola di Ischia (Italy) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pink Power by Gary Hoyles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


Horseshoe by Raúl Podadera Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SDIM1384 by 傷心月, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


me & city by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reunion Island*


L'escale est terminée... by Fabien TECHER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MmLlKk by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20160826_200128-03 by kathy liu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


_DSC0016-45 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sopelana beach - Spain*


Sopelana Beach by arka 76, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## polopqm (Oct 9, 2009)

*AMANECER EN PUERTO NATALES
C H I L E*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0112 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Stag's Golden Sunrise by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viñales - Cuba*


Jurassic Park by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Sunset in the Havana Backstreets by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A piece of peace by Maria Anna Iordanidou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charles Bridge at Dawn by Claudio Cantonetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon coast - US*


An Oregon sunset by Starkrusher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


netherlands7years-59 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone park - US*


Nature's Jacuzzi - Hot Spring Sunset At Yellowstone NP by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kermovan - France*


Kermorvan, Bretagne by dusktilldawn-photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riaño - Spain*


Riaño León España by Néstor Rodan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


A good winterday by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lulworth Cove - UK*


Sunrise over Lulworth Cove. by Richard Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence - France*


Sunset provençal by Fujjii photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Vesse - France*


La Vesse, côte bleue by Fujjii photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy*


Vernazza Blue Hour by claudio russa, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yokahama, Japan


Chills || Yokohama Blue Hour by 
George Qua, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Melbourne Sunset by Peter Patsis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne 
*

Melbourne at Dusk by Peter Patsis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


Storm lights, Es Vedra, Ibiza... by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

Twilight, Hong Kong by cbwu2003, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto 2016 by littleemptyboat., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Arabian Sea, Frozen in Time by Kaustubh Nerurkar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vistula lagoon - Poland*


rainy sunset, Vistula Lagoon {POLAND} by Wojciech Bryl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neos marmara - Greece*


'Sunset over the town' by Andrija Zecevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Untitled by Vadsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Santa-Fe---Sobre-la-Ruta---Amanecer by javimix 84, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Episkopi - Greece*


Sunset in the island by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrevieja, Alicante - Spain*


Salines ( series 03 ) Explore 6 -8-2016 by jaume vaello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concepcion - Chile*


Apocalipsis. by Niqb_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concepcion - Chile*


Atardecer en el río. by Niqb_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wageningen - Netherlands*


Wageningen by Siebe Postma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rajasthan - India*


One morning in Rajasthan, India by Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Against the light by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1L1A0982 by 昇聰 李, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Jersey - US*


Pink Haze 2 by Neil Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe Castle – UK*


Morning Falls in Shards Over a Smoking Corfe by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quang Lag - Vietnam*


Sunset Quang Lat, Lang Son by Đặng Ngọc Lâm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Hoku by Kirill Volkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berne canton - Switzerland*


Ringoldswil by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glastonbury plain - UK*


Glastonbury Plains by Mark Lakeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


埔里101●虎頭山~甜甜圈琉璃光~ Donuts misty by Shang-fu Dai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Mam Tor Sunrise by Alex. M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castua - Croatia*


Učka mountain / Kvarner bay by Karlo Dabo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknow place*


The Physical Energy statue... by Anna Klask, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


alberi by Nuniez Nuniez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Paisaje3 by Alfonso Martinez Rebate, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Kostia Semytskyi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


Cuba.Gabriele.All 465 by gabriele bettelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Plain Sunset 2 by Huggy's pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sunset no Museu do Amanhã by Bruno Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Spanish agriculture by Simo Tynys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ingleside - Canada*


Ontario by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica, Ca - US*


HOME by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Sunset reflections by Alice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Silhouette by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Psatha - Greece*


View of Psatha,Greece by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arakhova - Greece
*

At the end of the day by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Sun rays panorama by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newfoundland - Canada*


Quirpon (Western) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Mother Nature's gift by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavanger - Norway*


Moments in time - Stavanger. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Stack, Wales - UK*


South Stack Lighthouse by Andy Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Dusk Descends, Bonavista (Eastern) by www.experiencenl.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luopa - Finland*


Fields by Arttu Uusitalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


vakantie April 2014-307-2 by Jaco Verheul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Island by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Cappadocia, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Warm Winter Sunrise in the Southern Hemisphere by Irenilda Neves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pohang - South Korea*


Pohang (2014) by Peter Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Downham - UK*


60009 "Union of South Africa" Morning Glory by Carlos Ferran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atchafalaya, LA - US*


Sunrise at Atchafalaya by Tom Lowe @ Timescapes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ushuaia - Argentina*


Ushuaia by Vitor Estrela Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nepal*


Nepal - Udayapur - Nepalese Sunset by Jamie Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


A Hollywood View by Bobby Gibbons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Smokey Sunset by Bobby Gibbons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Maas by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hervey bay - Australia*


Untitled by Dave Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Astrophobia (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Paradise Found by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bentung - Malaysia*


Never give up on a sunrise by Ishafizan Ishak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


五城-日出 by 號獃, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Crack of dawn by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Sunrise (Canary Wharf) by Federico Violini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Kostia Semytskyi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


God's light by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beginning of the day by Edita Ruzgas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


Anochece en el faro by alfonso maseda varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Golden by _Maganna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hohenzollern castle - Germany*


Hohenzollern Sunset by Johannes Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ingleside - Canada*


Ontario by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nariga - Spain*


Ultimas luces en nariga by alfonso maseda varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uglich - Russia*


Church of Prince Dimitri "On Blood" by !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


Sleeping Bear Dunes Sunset by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amelisweerd, Utrecht - Netherlands*

Amelisweerd, Utrecht the netherlands by Lex Vermeend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Czech republic*


Countryside, Czech Republic. Загородный пейзаж, Чехия. by Den Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osijek*


A baroque morning by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lindis Pass - New Zealand*


Lindis Pass by Grant McIntyre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chatillon D'Azergues - France*


Châtillon by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknonw place*


To late to disappear by Kevin Stragliati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


waddenzee by sijtze biesma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


DSC_6590 by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Heerhugowaard - Netherlands*


'Heaven's Meeting Place' by Raymond K., on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That is a very cool one. The light from above on the churchtower.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento, Sicily - Italy*

_Archeological ruins of "Valle dei Templi"_
















by lucamattei99, su Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mezkirit - Spain*


Neix el dia al Camino - Born the day on The Way by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - Italy*


DSC09153 by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Las Cuevitas, Tenerife by jes bert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portsmouth*


A rare blurred seagull by Andrew smythe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Lovers by BoN.cz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glastonbury - UK
*

Light, Shadows and Mist by Daryl Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bhumibol Bridge by dulyanut swdp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht - Netherlands*


Shadows by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Fog Days by João Dias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


my steps by João Dias, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Firenze - S.Niccolo' tower wiew's. by luca bardazzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise on the Mon by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Middelburg - Netherlands*


Untitled by Wouter de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agat - Guam*


Sunset in Agat, Guam by Artak Davtian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flushing - Netherlands*


Skyline at sunrise by Wouter de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florianopolis - Brazil*


Fim de tarde em Florianópolis,SC - Brasil by Sandra Koche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoboken - US*


Pink harbor by moro sal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roseberry Topping Sunset by Paul Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*cape Town*


Sun City by Shuyb Hendricks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monknaash, Wales - UK*


Golden sunset at Monknash by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kazaniak - Bulgaria*


Twilight in the land of lavender by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entre Rios - Argentina*


amanecer, el ojo en el aromito by gunter engelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peak Crossing - Australia*


sunset over the middle road by Chris Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greenland *


Somewhere Only We Know by Max Rive - Photo Tours, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Island..... by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black Sea - Bulgaria*


Sunrise on the Black Sea by Krasi St Matarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merzouga - Morocco*


Erg Chebbi II by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxfordshire - UK*


Woodland Dawn by Phil Selby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mauritiuas Island*


The ring...Sunset by Malaquin Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Ireland*


Morning Mist by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Srinagar - India*


Magical II by Abhinav Singhai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatnajökull, Iceland*


Volcanic Sunrise - Grímsvötn Eruption, Vatnajökull, Iceland by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


In Between by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glastonbury - UK*


Summer Solstice - First Light by grahamwiffen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gwangju - Korea*


Seongsan Ilchulbong Peak by Anssi Saviluoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bar Harbor, Maine - US*


Afterglow by Houser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phuket - Thailand*


Phuket, Thailand - Golden Morning Sunrise by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise Landing by John Dalkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another day,another blessings. by ~linaiwannatraveldworld~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand tetons, Idaho – US*


Long Shadows by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury – New Zealand*


Sumner Pano - Desktop by Peter Prue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kobe – Japan*


Sunrise in kobe! by Lucas Shu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tikal – Guatemala*


Jungle Temple Shrouded in Mist at Sunrise by David Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masada – Israel*


Sunrise, top of Masada by Bradley Howard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Downtown Kuala Lumpur 7:37 PM, Malaysia by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Wellington – Australia*


Unreal view of the sunrise from the top of Mt. Wellington/kunyani with @blinkmoth and @josieperri_ this morning #sunrise #mtwellington #kunyani #hobart #tasmania #city #discovertasmania #outdoors #sky #nature #funkyfresh #morning #landscape by Mountain Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Kinabalu – Malaysia*


Sunrise on top of the world; Mount Kinabalu summit, Borneo at 4095 meters above sea level by Kenneth Bäck, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caceres - Spain*


Atardecer en Cáceres; Sunset at Caceres; Tramonto a Cáceres (Extremadura) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Fantastic Morning by Jorge Canelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodope Mountain - Bulgaria*


Rhodope mountains by Ivaylo Madzharov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Aspettando il tramonto by Luca Querzoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bulgaria*


Rhodope mountains by Ivaylo Madzharov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Malecon Ciudad de la Habana Cuba - Le Geometrie del Malecon by Luca Querzoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piatra Sura - Romania*


When time ceases to exist.. by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Racos Volcano - Romania*


A new end... by George Pancescu, on FlickrB][/B]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*


Voltando à querência by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*


Amigos até embaixo d'água by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


"The Last Light" by arnar kristjansson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*


Osaka, Japan by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Pink cream sunset over Stockholm by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karachi - Pakistan*


Ice Cream Wala : The love for Clifton beach and twilight by Danial Shah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


People Watching by Jennie Trinidad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Pete by Lace Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_4229 by bobby samat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Different Angle by Conrad..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerbrekk - Norway*


Sunset through the bullet hole by Richard Larssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portsmouth, New Hampshire - US*


South End Glow by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manizales - Colombia*


Hole by HIADA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in British Columbia - Canada*


Sometimes the clouds do that... by chris.ph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Joy! by Thanwan Singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Wish upon the clouds... by Charlie Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Powering above... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Atlantis: Coming home... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stoby - Sweden*


Another summernight by Johannes Winger-Lang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Sparks in the Clouds by norsez Oh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat Sunset by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0042 by Montez L. Kerr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Late Fall In The Cotton Field by John Harding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waikune - New Zealand*


Dawn over New Zealand by Anna Gorin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Blooming emotions II by Blai Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Untitled by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovenia

Autumn is here... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Reflecting... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Quenching My Thirst... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Most Beautiful... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Explosion... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Earth... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

On The Edge... by Maverick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, California, US

Downtown Los Angeles by Chris Baum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles International Airport ( LAX), California, US

B-**** | China Southern Airlines | Airbus A380-841 | LAX by Max ✈ Yarema, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, California, US

Los Angeles Skyline in magical sunset by Karl Erik Vasslag, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


blackies by Sarah Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Everglades, FL - US*


Sentinels by James Keith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Baked Apple ! by Patrick Marella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai - India*


Left high and dry... by Umesh Nair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another day,another blessings. by ~linaiwannatraveldworld~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beringang - Malaysia*


The Morning Light by Zaw Wai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


endings and beginnings by Jason Rydquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


Fire Storm by Tim Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Sunset at Bryggen, Bergen by Len Kagami, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Eigerøy/Egersund - Norway by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

blue hour by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rogaland, Norway


West coast twilight *by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Rogaland, Norway*


*In flames *by Richard Larssen on *flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2016)

*Sunset on Neva River, Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Sunset on Neva, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Mariasole's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Rocks_ by Jarno Lindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

Power of the sun by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bali, Indonesia

Come Sail Away by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Fairy Pools in Moskenesøya by Fakrul J, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

In the setting sun and before the tempest by pe_ha45, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sun Francisco, CA, US

Bay burn! by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monument Valley, Utah, US

Run Forrest Run by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

Fieryscape - Explore #136 by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice, France

French sunset (explored) by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US


.S. by Paucal, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoan Kiem lake, Hanoi*


vd_00058 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Lo importante es ver aquello que resulta invisible para los demás. by _Kimberly's, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*golden colors*


golden colors by Andre Luiz Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beaverton Harbour, Oregon*


20161028_PTL3054-Beaverton Harbour by Phan Ly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Enjoying the Sunset*


Enjoying the Sunset by Thain Lin Tay, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada*


Niagara Falls by Truyen Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Beautiful Vancouver | British Columbia | Canada by Ludovic ETES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Split & Sunset by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, 2014*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

nuclear dawn by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

November casts long Shadows by Andreas Hummel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

This Pale Blue Dot by Annamari Kuvaja, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

"Couchant automnal sur le Mont-Blanc". Haute-Savoie, France. by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset Over the Sea 01_11_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

West Palm Beach Sunset Under Coconut Tree Waterway by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Beautiful Sky Colors Over the Jupiter Island Waterway by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Juno Beach Pier During Sunset Pink Clouds by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Acreage Pines Natural Area Sunset Loxahatchee Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

The Blowing Rock Blue Ridge Mountain Sunset North Carolina by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

*Cape Town*


Sunset by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crazy Sunset Viewed From Skytrain*


Crazy Sunset Viewed From Skytrain by Jonathan F.V., on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Lake Bobovica, Samobor, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

^^ Nice captured my friend!! :cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Great Shepherd by john mcsporran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Sunset~日落 雲彩 大崙山 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Story Bridge Twilight by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Snapper Rocks by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Queensland, Australia

Mount Maroon by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New South Wales, Australia

Snapper Rocks by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Queensland, Australia

Point Vernon Sunset II by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Queensland, Australia

Noosa National Park by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Reverse Reflections by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Cabarita Beach Awakes by Kenneth Ware, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola, near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tenby, Wales*

Tenby sunset by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Myrtle Beach, South Carolina USA*


Catching pebbles for some sandy beach by Dave Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Engaging Sunset by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coconino, Arizona, United States*


Blue Canyon by Riccardo Maria Mantero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burnham on Sea, England, United Kingdom*


DSC09925 by peterchilds93, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riley Park, Vancouver, British Columbia*


Queen Elizabeth Park Sunset by Philip Tong, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Our Seacombe View by kevin dobson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lonely Afternoon by Sohan Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex - UK*


oak sunrise by graham fellows, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


Scala dei turchi by FAUSTO SCHILIRO' RUBINO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Evening at harbourfront by Masood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Mesnuls - France*


"Up Up and away" Buzz Lightneer by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*

HMS Monmouth Docked at Cardiff bay by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Cyclists chatting by Dreamcatcher photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


The Silhouette of Moscow by eliazar.dominantez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Playa del Carmen - Mexico*


Portal Maya 2.. by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

Tug and bridge wave a goodbye by Andreas mlr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Icone by Jean-Baptiste Rambaud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

paris_beautiful_france_eiffel_tower_city_france_25578_1280x1024 by Chung JV, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amarapura, Mandalay, Myanmar*


U Bein Bridge sunset by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Styria, Austria*


160204_SunsetGraz_150 by Rainer Spath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*


Ottergembrug by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Istanbul, TUrkey








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Raul Ramos Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Agaete, Spain*


Agaete sunset by Raul Ramos Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Innenstadt, Frankfurt, Hesse*


Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sutton Martello Tower Red Rock, Dublin, Ireland*


Sutton Martello Tower Red Rock , Dublin by Frederick Bancale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pyrenees*


Montagnes Pyrénées! by Nicolas _a, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charitas, Niteroi, Rio de Janeiro*


Parque da Cidade - Niteroi by Marcio Bianchi de Meira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ha'Penny Bridge, Dublin, Ireland*


Sunset @ Ha'Penny Bridge, Dublin by Frederick Bancale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bay Lake, Florida, United States*


Florida's Best (Explored) by Chad Sparkes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ashkelon National Park, Israel*


Sunset dreams by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anna Bay, New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Raul Ramos Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dalila Beach, Ashkelon, Israel*


Sunset on the beach by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Raul Ramos Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0164 by Viet Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Good Morning France.... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


In love with the 85 mm by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maldives

Relax by icemanphotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Rocks by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

In The Wee Small Hours .... by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Winter came in Koiteli by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Valley of the Ten Peaks by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Rattray Head Lighthouse by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Colour me in. by paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Coucher de soleil sur Sorel (EXPLORE) by Sophie Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Wander & Flow by kirstenscamera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

The End is the Beginning by kirstenscamera, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Prebischtor by Tim Camin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Richmond, California, US

Sunset over the Bay by Adil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

Bixby Creek Bridge by Jim Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Foster City, California by Crystal A, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Playa del Rey, California, US

Untitled by Marc Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masai Mara - Kenya*


Sunrise on the Mara by Exodus Travels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


2005永晝,北角日不落之日出,挪威,sunrise,the polar day,Nordkapp,Norway (4) by girl Taiwan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Past and future by Gaute Frøystein, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, TUrkey
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Sunset in CAS - Valencia by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Super Sunset by Marco Di Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hailebeke - Belgium*


Sunset on Saint Salvator church by X'ian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


When the sun is leaving us with the railway by X'ian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Atardecer. by Izaskun Insausti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Sunset colours by Oliver Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone park - US*


Sunset Swim by Jeff, PJ and Taiki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Sunset Moment by Jo Bet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset over Trimontium by Dru Dodd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sun Flares by Dru Dodd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zug - Switzerlands*


Sunset by Daniel Hegglin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, TUrkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, TUrkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, TUrkey*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Sunset @ Paris by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunrise by dc in KC1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*


Good Morning Cleveland! by Matt Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Idianapolis - US*


Sunrise Over Roberts Park Church---Indianapolis, Indiana USA by jack wickes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland*


Rays of Morning by Jake Egbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago on the west side of Lake Michigan by Ann Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam today:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Araxá, Minas Gerais, Brazil*


"The roof is on fire" by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Westerschelde, Netherlands*


Treasure of the Tide by Harold van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*


Whisky glow by Simon Ward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


seaside by Mario Dieth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Omaui, Southland, New Zealand*


Omaui Sunset NZ by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Araxá, Minas Gerais, Brazil*


Countryside Sunset by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Sonnenuntergang Unterhausen by Mario Dieth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Creswick, Victoria, Australia*


All Lines lead to this by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Omaui, Southland, New Zealand*


Whiskey Sunset by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh Airport*


Winter Sunset display. Edinburgh Airport, November 2016. by Jennifer Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Walk by Nathalie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Sunset by Pan ., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prospect Terrace Park , Rhode Island*


Prospect Terrace Park by tenchiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Lisbon*


Old Lisbon by Perfect World Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aklan, Western Visayas, Philippines*


Sunset at White Beach, Boracay, Philippines by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wiltshire, England, United Kingdom*


Stonehenge by Legoff1 (Craig Hutton), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ercildoun, Victoria, Australia*


Lake Learmonth by Mark McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aklan, Western Visayas, Philippines*


Paraw and Sunset, Boracay, Philippines by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvitserkur, Iceland*


Hvitserkur @ Iceland by Avisekh Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huntington Beach, California*


Today sunset - 9-26-2016 by UNTIL THEN ......., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Sunset Kissed Rocks by Andre Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset 9/27/2016 by Alan Smallbone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tempe, Arizona, United States*


Feel The Heat by Trung Tran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Golden sunrise by Marla Nutbrown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sauipe - Brazil*


Sunset on Paradise Beach by Adrian Walmsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Morning wonder by Marla Nutbrown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hubbard Glacier , Alaska - US*


Alaska & Sunrise by Luís Henrique de Moraes Boucault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Saxony - Germany*


Sunsetflight by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_7685 by Patrick Patricksan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Rays over skokholm by jason davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Fiery morning at the Rookery by Don Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedro Woolley - US*


Flocking by Brent M., on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, TUrkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calvados - France*


douceur du matin by sebastien Barbey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lever de soleil .. by sebastien Barbey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich *


Foen in Munich by Nedko Nedkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


A daily sunset by andreaprinelliphoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter Light by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

#282 Life by the River by Juhani Syväoja, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

LA Sunset by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Los Angeles Sunset by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Carolin by Dajethy by Marco Dajethy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Merced Central California, US

Reflections of Sunset by Steve Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Just another wet season sunset - Nightcliff, Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia.02 by Geoff Whalan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

IMG_20161119_164732 by Giovanni Ambrosini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

stormy sunset 2 sml by karen johns, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, California, US

Los Angeles downtown at sunset as seen from Griffith Observatory by Daniel Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


Evening Bells by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dovrefjell, Norway*


One more sunset by Hans Christian Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, UK*


Atlantic Sunset by Chris Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hawaii*


A jump by Yzza May, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garður, Iceland*


gardur sunset by Andy Lehner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malibu, California, United States*


Matador beach Sunset by steve.lanctot, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kandal - Cambodia*


Ile Koh Dach.Cambodge_1324 by zebag2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The mountain Belchen above the clouds at sunset by Timo Herberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marbella - Spain*


La costa by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabrerizos - Spain*


luna by MIGUEL BARRIOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masai Mara - Kenya*


Réserve du Masai Mara Kenya_6922 by zebag2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Washington, FL - US*


Fishing at sunset by Michael Seeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


"tweed hinterland golden sunset" by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


new year sun by dicky3 bee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Sante - US*


2012-09-30 Sunrise (08) (1024x680) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Peron - Australia*


Point Peron by Mark McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lagazuoi - Italy*


Sunrise from Lagazuoi by Stefano Cenci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pietrarubbia - Italy*


Untitled by Stefano Cenci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdeolmos - Spain*


"Año y vez" en barbecho... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donegal - Ireland*


Slieve League Co Donegal by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Santa Maria della Salute by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016-11-09_07-58-52 by neslihan atan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilkoskan - Ireland*


The Setting Sun by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dellhofen - Germany*


twilight by Dieter Gora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague *


The Charles Bridge Prague , at Sunrise by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Bokeelia Sunset by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Harmony by Will Christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

Zoomin' to Rockies (explored) by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Under the Bridge (Explored) by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

Fieryscape - Explore #136 by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place


Horse Shoe Bend, Million Dollar Highway by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denver, Colorado, US

Denver Skyline by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

SOME DAY NEAR THE SEA by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Offersøykammen by Daniel Bosma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Adventabend in Gefell by Gerhard Wiche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Under cover • Zaanse schans. by monique anrochte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


God's light by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Daniel Pasternak 11 Oct 2016 6d 1 by Daniel Pasternak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bedfordshire - UK*


Dunstable Downs, Bedfordshire sunset by Dave Wood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pewaukee lake - US*


"In the Still of the Night" by Bill Corroo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pershing, NV - US*


Burning Man 2016 - Sunset by Luciano, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Magic Sunset Light by Mani & Ginji Poetic Nature, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Manarola Lights by Luca Libralato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Heilig-Kreuz-Kirche Ansbach / 20161130162709 by Bernd Hartenberger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sunset on Mt. Baldo by Giuliano Da Zanche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Silhouettes: common tern by Stephen Darlington, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Sunset at Toadstool Hoodoos by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Sunset, US

Last sunbeans over the Californian Coast by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Fire in the sky over Bow Lake by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

After the Apocalypse III by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Vale de la Muerte, Atacama desert by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Old boat at Hidden Lake by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Spring dawn at Chena River by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset landing*


Sunset landing - Final Approach by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset at 35,000 feet*


Sunset at 35,000 feet by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Attica, Greece*


Because every sunset is unique by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Germeno, Attica, Greece*


Sunset love by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset light from the 737 cockpit*


Sunset light from the 737 cockpit by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne sunset by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Cave At Corona Del Mar*


The Cave At Corona Del Mar by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens, Greece*


Rainy Sunset by Kotsikonas Elias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset from the Flight Deck*


Sunset from the Flight Deck by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jodel D150 sunset*


Jodel D150 sunset by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Abendstimmung alter Bauernhof by Christian Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Windmill*


Windmühle mit Sonnenuntergang by Christian Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rüdersdorf, Germany*


Tagebau Rüdersdorf by Christian Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Matador Beach, Malibu*


Sunset From The Cave by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Abendrot in Herzfelde by Christian Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boydtown, Queenstown, Otago, New Zealand*


Queenstown Sunset. by Wayne Winder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nebraska, US*


Doggie Sunset by Tiara Rae Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Obwalden, Canton of Obwalden, Switzerland*


Remembrance by Brunzo Lini, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam this morning, just before sunset:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitstable, England*


goodbye sunset by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Santa Monica, Santa Monica, California*


Santa Monica pier's sunset by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania*


Sunset to Naples by Davide Squillace, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Coast of Lake Michigan*


Big Red at Sunset by Lee Kivi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alaska*


Afternoon Sunset by Alaskan Wilderness Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Autumn sunset*


Autumn sunset by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saltholmen, Gothenburg archipelago*


Saltholmen--3 by Jens Bergrahm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset Cliffs Park, California*


Sunset_cliffs_1 by Abhijit Patil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomiti*


Soft light by Fabrizio Lunardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Kilda*


Waiting for the perfect shot by Ineke Struk, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalami, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Spectrum (pre sunrise) #sunrise #bali #MtBatur #Indonesia #colorful by F Spontelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Golden Dawn by grahamwiffen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


winter sunrise by No clash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Amazing-Paris by No clash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


First light by No clash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Solar Powered!! by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Yolo - US


Electric Sunrise by Wayne Tilcock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Electric Mist Over Paris by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riverside, CA - US*


Rubidoux Sunrise by Eric Lowenbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Before the Dawn by Mike Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Bokeelia Sunset by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pershing, NV - US*


Burning Man 2016 - Sunset by Luciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matlacha, FL - US*


Matlacha Sunrise by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Over the sky by Oleksandr Meleshko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Atardecer en Barranco Oscuro ( Gran Canaria - Islas Canarias - España ) by Alberto Silva Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matlacha, FL - US*


Matlacha Sunrise by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saga Valley - Japan*


Saga valley by dulyanut swdp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hòa Bình - Vietnam*


Y9414+16.0916.Xóm Phủ.Toàn Sơn.Đà Bắc.Hòa Bình by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dromin - Ireland*


Morning Mist by Eddy White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Melbourne by Yuhan JIN, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Uluru (Ayers Rock), Australia*


ayers rock sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Beemster Sunset Tulips by Danny Leij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Sun Set At My City .... by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Trondheim, Norway*


sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


雲　山　水　Clouds, mountains, water by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cienfuegos - Cuba*


Urban Sunset by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Khiva, Uzbekistan*


khiva sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Daniel Pasternak 19 Aug 2016 5d 1 by Daniel Pasternak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Edinburgh, UK*


edinburgh sunset by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Flugmesswochen-Kitsch by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


End of the day... by Ishtiak Shuvo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Trillium Lake Alpine Glow by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

November Sunset on Crater Lake by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Bandon Autumn Sunset by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska

Denali National Park Dusk by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Mount Hood at Sunset on Lost Lake by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Kiyomizu-Dera at dusk by siswanto_p, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Green Cay Wetlands Sunset Over Boynton Beach by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Lake Sunset Palm Beach Gardens Florida with Ducks and Ibis by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sailboats at Lake Worth Lagoon Waterway in West Palm Beach Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

MacWilliam Park Boat Ramp Vero Beach Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Palm Beach Gardens Sunset Lake and Reflection by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Riverside Cafe on the Indian River Merril P Barber Bridge Vero Beach by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Ficus Tree at Lake Catherine during sunset over Palm Beach Gardens Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Coconut Park Sunset West Palm Beach Loxahatchee Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Jupiter Lighthouse Sunset at Waterway and Marina by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

West Palm Beach Sunset Under Coconut Tree Waterway by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Palm Trees Over Lake Palm Beach Gardens Florida Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Aptera, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijnhaven , Rotterdam*


Rijnhaven , Rotterdam. 16.46.uur. by aad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset horse*


sunset horse by aad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringerike, Norway*


One Step Ahead by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Var, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Sunset @ Le Dramont (French Riviera) by Eric Rousset, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Gathering*


The Gathering II by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maashaven, Rotterdam*


Maashaven , Rotterdam. 16.54.uur by aad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


vivid sunset... #switzerland by dee tapkir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Geocaching - early evening by Sebastian Bayer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Santorini by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Santorini by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Tide Out at Mont St Michel by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Bombo by Richard Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

River Kiiminkijoki moonrise and sunset by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Faith by Nedko Nedkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dichotomy by duartesol, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

The Gate of Los Urros by duartesol, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Simply Funchal by duartesol, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snug Harbour, Ontario, Canada*


young by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alt-Hamborn, Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Sunset-Duisburg by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pacentro, Abruzzi, Italy*


Pacentro during sunset by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*


Moscow sunset by Dmitry Pimenov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Golden Sunset by Armine Abrahamyan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corktown, Hamilton, Ontario*


sunset Hamilton by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Israel


Deep Sunset by RonyLut, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, Greece* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Sunset at the parrots' ravine (the largest parrot colony in the world), El Condor, Río Negro province, Argentina*










Photo taken by me.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Winter Dawn Light Panorama by Chris Nickerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Sunset 31 July by Ken Duke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fayence - France*


Trees on Sunrise Fire by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puerto Rico*


Cool Sunset Breeze by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vevey - Switzerland*


Sunset in Chardonne, Switzerland by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai, UAE / 2013 by Onur Üye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guaruja beach - Brazil*


Guarujá Beach (Brazil) by Lon Winchester Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_B4A0179 HV by wjdweerdt, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matlacha Island, FL - US*


Matlacha Island Sunrise by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


Hope by Aiman Zhafransyah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SonLa - Vietnam*


K7185+86.0116.Bản Dọi.Tân Lập.Mộc Châu.Sơn La by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Norway Pass by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Cold winter. by Reidar Trekkvold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

A Pirton sunset by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Bukkelikilen by Knut Fonn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Amanece en Mi Pueblo EXPLORE 11-12-2016 by Miguel Angel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Port of Kobe by maco-nonch★R, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Gestern by Norbert Helbig, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Schwebebahn Dresden by Marcus Rahm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Strange rock by max max, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Amanapura U Bein Bridge by Gerard Eder, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam Port:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Betocheagha (Oct 31, 2016)

Breathtaking. Can't wait to take same photos


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shoreline Lake*


The Perfect Supper by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Boardman sunset by Ryan Engstrom Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Page Mill Road*


Page Mill Road by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pigeon Point, Pescadero, California*


Pigeon Point Sunset by Ryan Engstrom Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*


sunset and fishing nets by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Ready For A New Year by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


New Orleans by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

sunset city by Gian Tang, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sawoja – Poland*


Orawa wakes up.... by Krzysztof Szaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wierthe - Germany*


OCD 2 by Gerald Grote, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


頂石棹 by Alvin Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiba – Japan*


Sotobo Coastline at sunset by hitsujiotoko_xx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Buckstones Autumn Light II by Chris Nickerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gronenberg – Germany*


yesterday by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jökulsárlón Lagoon, Iceland*


Midnight sun on Jökulsárlón Lagoon, Iceland by Marc Funkleder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


church towers at sunset by Martin Slavíček, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Pilgrimage by Michele Ginolfi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Dallas*


Dallas Skyline at Dusk with Autumn Sunset by Stephen Masker, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Remembering Autumn by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Finding Peace by Philipp Zieger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunset 4226 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Scholastic #1 Submition Kevin Presser Aice Art Mrs. Bailey by Kevin Presser, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Itsukushima Shrine Sunset [Explore 12/12/2016] by Paolo Montisci, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunset 3229 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

レインボーブリッジ by Schnee Yuki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunset 1976 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

_MG_1429-HDR by Junpei Abe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Byodo-in Reflection by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seljalandsfoss - Iceland*


Under the waterfall by Kristín Hávarðsdóttir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Douglas - Australia*


port douglas pink sunset by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luebeck - Germany*


in the sunset by Lars Ôô, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fejer - Hungary*


Napkelte by Balázs Farkas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellariva - Italy*


Sunset - Tramonto by Luca Cerritelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Stromlo - Australia*


Crepuscular Rays by Mark McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor Wat - Cambodia*


Orange Sunrise at Angkor Wat by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveyron - France*


Saint Jean Le Froid by Mathieu Baulimon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Medici's Paradise by cylynex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Roland - Australia*


Mt Roland in Tasmania by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Turkey
*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, California, US

HB Pier by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Corona Del Mar, California, US

Flames by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, California, US

Giants by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, California, US

Sundown by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Beach, US

Fantasy by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newport Beach, California, US

Back Bay Newport Beach by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, California, US

Pacific City Huntington Beach by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seal Beach, California, US

Seal Beach by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newport Beach, California, US

Balboa Island by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laguna Beach, California, US

Heisler Park Laguna Beach by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Newport beach, California, US

Newport Silhouette by meeyak, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice beach - US*


venice surfer by steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Wave goodbye to the sun by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Wild Horse Mt - Sunset by r1cky.T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


Sunset (2) by Silvia Stella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sunset in the middle of Arc de Triomphe in the 1st august 2011 taken from Rond Point des Champs-Elysees. by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


2010 France Biarritz Esplanade des Anciens Combattants 24 0083 by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehwere in Malaysia*


Morning Has Burnt by Aiman Zhafransyah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Green Forest, NSW - Australia*


Main Canal Mob by dustaway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lao Cai - Vietnam*


Y5782+84.0115.Hầu Thào.Sapa.Lào Cai. by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza*


Untitled by Marta Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Light of river.. by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


La Chiesa delle Pietà by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver*


Supermoon with Denver skyline from Mile High Stadium by Larry Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Athens series: Sunset over Piraeus by Piontr House Selski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Golden Rays by Kurian Joseph Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Grandmother walking into the storm by KOSTAS PILOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the misty morning, on the edge of time ... by Kelly McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Admirando o Por do Sol Carioca by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maine - US*


Coucher de soleil sur le lac Andoscoggin, Leeds, Maine by Louis Geoffroy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Bengal - India*


The sleepy hamlet of Tonglu comes to life.. by Souvik Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Botswana

Sunset In Chobe park in Botswana by Jordi Hinloopen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Nebelmeer am Brandenkopf by Klaus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

鱷脊晨光 by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Winterromantik by Achim Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Veste Coburg by Achim Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

_DSC3901.jpg by plasticskin2001, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US


The Statue of Liberty by zhi Tan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dawn by zhi Tan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

SunsetWx by Jacob DeFlitch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

9cc8176f03e6a7857cbd2bce799b5802 by Zara Gevorgyan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuville-Sur-Saone, Rhone-Alpes, France*


Bridge at sunset by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta*


Sunset Pantai Mutiara by Maskun Ramli, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Orange Sunset by Kevin Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Mazatlan - Mexico


Orange Sunset by Serge Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Orange Sunset by Ahmed Amidi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Ireland


Blue by Mike Kinsella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Boston


Sunset by Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Sunset by Josiah Dahlquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Italy


Sunset by Andrea Belussi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somwhere in Australia


Sunset colours by Oliver Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorset - UK


IMGP7969 by artsinmyheart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Taoyuan City - Taiwan


Sunset by Nai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caux, Canton of Vaud, Switzerland*


Sunset at Caux Palace... by Andy'z Art, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steinberger See, Bayern*


at the landing stage (Explore) by Lena Held, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


underwater sunset by Lena Held, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caux, Switzerland*


Sunset Naa Ban by Andy'z Art, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Radolfzell, Germany*


sunset by Tom Eppelin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsingborg, Skane, Sweden*


City sunset by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough*


Scarborough Sunset by May, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grande-Riviere-Ouest, Quebec, Canada*


Sunset down the hill by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Knapps, Kilmacolm, Scotland by john mcsporran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Wave_ by Jarno Lindroos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Les méandres ... by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Majestic Glow by blum99, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

un tramonto incorniciato by silvia07(very busy), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dallas, TX, US

Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dallas, Texas, US

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dallas, Texas, US

Dallas Skyline by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dallas, Texas, US

Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Pershing - US


The Temple of Flux at Sunrise, Burning Man 2010 by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kata Tjuta, Australia*


Olga sunset by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valley of the Temples*


Valle dei templi by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Padova, Italy*


SUNSET PADOVA by Gentian Kalemi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sveti Stefan, Montenegro*


san stefan by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olary, South Australia*


Railway Sunset by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kassel, Germany*


red evening by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mundi Mundi Lookour, Silverton New South Wales*


Last Light by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gardur, Gullbringusysla, Iceland*


guide me to the sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgundy*


Broken Windmill & Sunset by Laurent Lamour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mulino Saline*


Mulino Saline by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bronte Beach, New South Wales*


Dawn Fire by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gullbringusysla, Iceland*


Sunset at Reykjanes by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altona, Melbourne, Victoria*


Altona-Sunset-Flickr-DSC-8790 by Fatima Suljagic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waldeck, Hesse, Germany*


edersee sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Denis, Arrondissement of Saint-Denis, Reunion*


Sunset Roche Noire 4. Reunion Island. by Fabien TECHER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Disney*


Sunset, Downtown Disney by 1seeu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Australia*


Sunset Panorama by Kaoz Media, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guadalupe, Evora, Portugal*


Sunset on the menhirs by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Produce and Waterfront, Oakland, California*


Sunset at Jack London Square by rulenumberone2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Santa Monica, Santa Monica, California*


Santa Monica sunset by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anoher sunset*


Anoher sunset by croise, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manhattanville, New York*


Riverside Sunset by Simon Haisell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Lisbon, Portugal*


Passengers of Sunset by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Across Hamilton lake*


Winter's Sunset by croise, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ymuiden, North Holland, Netherlands*


Blue steel, IJmuiden by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quebec, Canada*


Sunset @ Sainte-Anne-de-Bellevue by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arroyo Seco, Montevideo*


Sunset Door by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pagan, Mandalay, Myanmar*


A Bagan Sunset by Aaron Holquin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canelones, Uruguay*


Walking towards the Sun by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset .... by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arroyo Seco, Montevideo*


Ship at Sunset by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


SSS_8948-HDR by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moses lake*


Moses Lake sunset by Tri Minh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Sunset in Andalusien by thieschi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Berangkat Pagi copy by Randipopo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Sunset over Los Angeles by Southern Cal. guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Armenia*


Ghazanchetsost Cathedral by Alexanyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


View from Eureka Tower by Paul Caraglanis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


Sunrise from Antibes, French Riviera, France by Domi Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Golden River by Einzelgänger Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sardinia - Italy*


Sardinia, Italy. Above Baunei by Alain Rempfer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Eilean Donan Castle by Carsten Frenzl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Key West, Florida, US

Sunset @KeyWest by SpeedFlash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Walking in a winter wonderland by Mia Stålnacke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Tramonto sugli scogli livornesi by Luna y Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Isosaki by Jiratto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, California Coastline, US

013_6531: Sunset at Pfeiffer Beach by Shawn Yang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Jose, California, US

013_2918: Sunset in Almaden Lake by Shawn Yang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

013_2716: Ocean Beach by Shawn Yang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laguna Beach, CA, US

Sunset and Moonrise by ovidiu.mustea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, CA, US

Kenneth Hahn by Mataco12, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Armenoi village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Wales - UK*


Aberystwyth, North Wales by Legoff1 (Craig Hutton), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise 01 by steph bodi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Sunset in Norway by Marcela Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


Wawel Royal Castle with St. Peter and St. Paul church (center)//Wawel z kościołem Św. Św. Piotra i Pawła (po środku) by Pawel Litwinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Gondolas by Zak Gillies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neset - Norway*


Sunset by kristine.bergjord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Araxa - Brazil*


Countryside Sunset by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kontraszt. by Krisztian Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Hood - US*


Mt Hood Sunrise by kedar datta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Earlestown - UK*


Looking down the Dingle by Lee Houston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Waterway in winter [Explored 2017-01-08] by Annika Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Classic Cologne. #II by Michael Bohnen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32078116231/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Concarneau sun set by serge derout, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Dernière séance by serge derout, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington Monument, DC, US

Standing Tall by Alan Wathen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lincoln Monument, DC, US

Lincoln's Watch by Alan Wathen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Bitter cold joy by derliebewolf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

0418-670-DSCF6064b by paverne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philippines

Sailing as the sun sets by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Budinjak, Žumberak region, Croatia









by me. 
*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


sunset 4316 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erice - Italy*


Saline di Trapani e Paceco from the top of Venus Castle, Erice, Sicily, November 2016 220 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Before the sun goes down by Mohammad Shahin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunny countryroad by pelle westberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Sunset in Liberty bridge by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alentejo - Portugal*


Alentejo sunset by sky blue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg
*

Hamburg Hafen by Sandro Selig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Feeding Time On The Prom by kevin dobson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solola - Guatemala*


Deslumbran tus cielos en tardes soñadas by Jose Edgardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_06414 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Caught the first light on the horizon this morning by Elie Vo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SDIM0345 by Jeff Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

rush by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

sunset and fishing nets (Explored) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

breathe (Explored) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Moon Rise Pine Glades Natural Area Jupiter Florida Purple Sky by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Fishing Boat at Hillsboro Inlet Lighthouse Pompano Beach Square by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Riverwalk Water Trolley Sunset Fort Lauderdale Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Cruise Ship Port of Palm Beach Singer Island Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Cypress Creek South Natural Area Sunset Jupiter Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


Sunset from the Shard by Will 668, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wadden sea - Germany*


Sunset over the waddensea by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


worldwide locations of northsea by kay hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agat - Guam*


Sunset in Agat, Guam by Artak Davtian, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Müggelsee - DLRG by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Sunset - Rügen by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset - North sea by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Neuharlingersiel Sunset by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Oberbaumbrücke - Berlin Part 2 by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Sunset by Morofushi Akai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokyo skyline by MC Chan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

DSCF9379 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

The last minutes of sunset at Tokyo gate birdge by Kumawo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokyo Cherry Blossom | Photography by ©Altus Wilder by manlio mannozzi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fodele, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Aptera, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Aptera, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fodele, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fodele, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DCE_3933-1 by pauzmantoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Memphis - US *


340A4607.L.R by Vince Costanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Michel Chef Chef - France*


La Roussellerie Saint Michel Chef Chef by Philippe CABARET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sudur -Iceland *


Sunset diffraction by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shilin national park - China*


010_9922：Stone Forest by Shawn Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales - Spain*


Arrebolado by Manuel Cavanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Atardecer al costado de la ruta by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nariga - Spain*


Nariga sunset by alfonso maseda varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fariza - Spain*


Ermita del Castillo. (Explorer 16/09/2015) by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tavolara Island - Italy*


isola di tavolara by luciano pitzolu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Sunset Over The Groyne by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

D810 Seattle January 2017 7700 by Del Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

El abrazo del invierno by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Au lendemain de la premièretempête hivernale... by fabrice robben, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter at Nautnes by Martin Huddart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

The Awe of Nature by Seán Kerr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Light my Fire by Seán Kerr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Öxarárfoss Glow by Seán Kerr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Monumental Flight by Seán Kerr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset at masjid tuanku mizan putrajaya by Zainudin Mohamed Musin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


I'LL MEET YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE I'LL MEET YOU IN THE LIGHT by Neil Stalker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Czech republic*


Giant Mountains by Karel Stepan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Misty morning by Karel Stepan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Côtes d'Armor - France*


DSC1239 by Jean-Luc CHICOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by Krisztian Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sun setting by peter baird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Frehel - France*


Cap Frehel... by Krzysztof Browko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tierra del fuego, Patagonia - Argentina*


Olvidado ... by Marcelo Las Heras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyons - France*


Nyons Sunset by Romain VENOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banff - Canada*


Banff by YL Jin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Dutch Classic by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Waterton Lakes National Park by ANGELA HOUSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


dramatic light. by Nicolas Gautschi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch, England - UK*


Sunrise over the Stour by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monknash - UK*


Golden sunset at Monknash by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzillat - France
*

Misty sunrise by Arnaud Chassagne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bulgaria

Winter sunset by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alabama, US

16/365 - The work day begins by Carmen Sisson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

The Lighthouse and the Lamp by Dave Massey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Water Barrier by Martin Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

So There's This Mausoleum in India... by Greg Goodman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Astbury, Cheshire by GREG WOOLLISCROFT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32239517132/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Edersee beim Teufelgraben by paki1950, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Sunset in SoCal by Paul Honnick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

After Sunset in Los Angeles by huang.bolun, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baambrugge, Utrecht, Netherlands*

Dreamy dutch by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanstad, North Holland, Netherlands*

Dutch connection by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rila mountain | Bulgaria*

Winter sunset by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Rainer*

Sunset at Paradise in Mount Rainer by Richard zhang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kenya*

sunset in Masai Mara by Richard zhang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrist, Midtjylland, Denmark*

Jutland sunset by Thomas D Mørkeberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

___ un'altro giorno sta per finire ___ by erman_53fotoclik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Winter Sunset by Oliver Davis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice, France

Colourful Nice by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

La piel del lagarto by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

2016-12 Campus Erasmus Universiteit Rotterdam - Rotterdam/NL by Richard Poppelaars, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

The Fence by Roger Fry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Top of the Rock, Empire State Building by Kory Leung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Virginia, US

Sunset Riverview Farm Overlook Jan 12 2017-10 by william ellington, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tennessee, US

Sunset on South Cove by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset in Merritt Island - Florida, United States - Seascape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Proposal by Michael Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Atlantic Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Carnero - Spain*


Punta Carnero, Spain by David Parody, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevarez - France*


Le Manoir Ecarlate by Yohann Hamonic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


MRA_7885 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise!! by Jamsheed Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalajara - Spain*


Foggy mornings by jes bert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cloud sunrsie snapper rocks by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Wat benchamabophit by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*D'Abruzzo park - Italy*


Parco Nazionale D'Abruzzo by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


La Storia racconta.. by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


BABYLON IN THE FIELDS OF GOLD by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


WHIPPED CREAM by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruhestein - Germany*


New Hope by Andreas Wonisch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


NEW HOPE by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grace by Ida Hollis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burg Eltz*


Burg Eltz by ralf_schilberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow
*

Wawel Royal Castle with St. Peter and St. Paul church (left)//Wawel z kościołem Św. Św. Piotra i Pawła (po lewej) by Pawel Litwinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

A better future... by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maldives

Livin' on an Island by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

ColourBlast by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

Wyoming Sunset by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

West Portal by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northern Ireland

On top of the world by Good News Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Truth by Marvin Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simonstrop - Sweden*


Sunrise and -21 degees C by Thomas Hedlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tainan - Taiwan*


Journey Home by Fu-yi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punjab - Pakistan*


Sun setting on the wheel by Awais Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phra Nang beach - Thailand*


Can you hear what I hear? - it's calling you my dear... by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assininboine Provincial Park - Canada*


Esgaroth by Enrico Fossati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport - UK*


Goldcliffe - Sea Wall... Newport by grazynaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colombia*


The Mamo's House by tristan29photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Providence, RI - US*


Prospect Terrace Park | Providence, RI | Explored by tenchiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sligachan - UK*


White House, Sligachan by Brian Howe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


To late to disappear by Kevin Stragliati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duranbah - Australia*


untitled-15.jpg by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt

Freezing Skyline by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Eterna Alhambra by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Winters Dawn by Jarno Savinen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California

Dune Lines by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

warmth by jo cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Pink... by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moro Bay, California

Sea Foam Sunset by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Durango, Colorado, US

Durango Western Fireworks by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Garibaldi Sunset #2 by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Port Townsend Ferry by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moro Bay, California

Reflected Beauty by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

San Francisco - Workshop Coming Soon by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moro Bay, California

Sunset Seagull by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ventura California Coastline

Rocky Sunset by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ardvreck Castle, Scotland*

Ardvreck sunset by Lesley Gooding, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Boats at Sunset on the Thames by Simon Tipper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria, Australia*

3 Pines by Darcy Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

sunset by gary watson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scottish Landscapes*

Portencross Sunset by les Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monterey, California, United States*

Sunset. by Izaac Brook, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duisburg Germany*

Sunset Photographer by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City of Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*

River Almond Sunset by Paul Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Richmond, London*

Sunset on the Thames at Richmond by Simon Tipper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burnham-on-Sea, England*

The Lighthouse by Lesley Gooding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leicester - UK*


Sunrise over The River Lin by Andrew Tongue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


kirra hill sunup by rod marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haukland - Norway*


Castaway by Mariko Klug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Elephants at Sunset by Aaron Baggenstos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand haven Michigan - US*


Star Trail by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_4223-1 by 玉鳳 蔡, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badlands park - US*


sunrise at panorama point badlands national park by Mferbfriske, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Side by Side by Carlos Resende, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Stanage at Dusk by John Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

While You Were Sleeping by Jessica E LaVoie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Canvey Sunset by Tony Morris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

ينام العبد على أمرٍ قد يئس منه ويستيقظ على انفراجه ! فثق بربك لا إله إلا الله ، كم أزاحت حسرة كم أسعدت في العالمين شقيّا --- ( وَالْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ ) هنيئا" للمستغفرين والمصلين في الأسحار .. اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم، وأستغ by اللّهُمـَّ آرزُقنآ حُـسنَ الخَآتِمة, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

181142.jpg by Aragaki Yui, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

A Simple Bush Scene by Mark Ditcham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Hotel Del Sunset, Coronado, Calif. by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Sunset over Ganges by Suvadip Guha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

P1030907 by Björn Osterlind, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_7762_3_4_Balanced by bwilkiephotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

hiidenvuori-100.jpg by Jonne von Hertzen, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani, Sicily - Italy*

_Saltworks_

















by Cath Dominguez, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## misterka16dz (May 20, 2014)

awesome !!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abruzzi, Italy*

Sunset at the Pietranzoni lake by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Sunset 22.4 by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlantic Beach, North Carolina*

Sunset At The Oceanana Pier by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlantic Beach, North Carolina*

Tonight As The Sun Set At It's Southern Most Point Of The Year by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kiiminki, Finland*

Sunset 27.12 by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bridge to Sunset, Columbia*

Bridge to Sunset by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oberpfalz, Bayern*

frozen river sunset (Explore) by Lena Held, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlantic Beach, North Carolina*

AB Sunset by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado, United States*

Romantic Sunset at Great Sand Dunes by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Sunset by Henri 
Vilmunen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coffee time*

Coffee time by Henri Vilmunen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Crosse, Wisconsin*

BNSF 8182 - 8/23/2015 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alameda, California, United States*

Takeoff at Sunset by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cervara di Roma, Lazio, Italy*

Sunset and starry sky at Cervara di Roma by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koiteli sunset, Finland*

Koiteli sunset 30.5 by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlantic Beach, North Carolina*

Seagull Sunset by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*January Sunset*

January Sunset and Crescent Moon by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morehead City, North Carolina*

Sound Sunrise by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jefferson Park, Denver, Colorado*

Sunset in town by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Streator, Illinois, United States*

BNSF 4392 Sunset - 7/21/1999 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Procida, Campania, Italy*

Color Sunset by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in August*

Sunset in August by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grass at Sunset*

Grass at Sunset by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Streator, Illinois, United States*

BNSF Sunset - 7/21/1999 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Glaicer Lagoon at Sunset by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Leonardo, Sicily, Italy*

Early Fall Sunset by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alaska*

Noon Day Sunset by Gary Randall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midsummer sunset*

Midsummer sunset by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rufus, Oregon*

Rufus Colored Sky by Gary Randall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morehead City, North Carolina*

Just After Sunset by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Kamchatka, Russia.*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/annabelyakova-foto/_


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, Russia.*


_https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/annabelyakova-foto/_


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nova Scotia - Canada*


A walk on the lake by Mark Langdon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


As the Snow hit the Fire.... by KissingPixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumberak - Croatia*


Cold winter sunset in Žumberak ... by Milan Z81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navalon - Spain*


Monumental. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Winter Sunset in Helsinki by Matti Pekari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Greece*


Greece by Sophai900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin
*

Sunset in Dublin, Ireland by Rojs Rozentāls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navarre - Spain*


Monumentos a los Pelegrinos - Alto del Perdón by VaqueroFrancis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calpe - Spain*


A little phone snap taken over Xmas near Calpe, Spain by Sam Mellor-Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Stick without flag by David Catasús, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Amanece en Chilches by Javi GJ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Boltenhagen Hafen by Kai Hornung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Frankfurt skyline by Kai Hornung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hanover, Germany

Foggy glow by Kai Hornung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

20170202_MagicHour_SkyDeck_MtFujiView_50mmPanorama by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Sunset on the lake by Steve Brown, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sunset by PYC5PYC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset on the rock by Sébastien Vallée, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

15844896_10212191708526149_3856926631113974179_o by Lynton Scale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Ashkelon, Israel*

Walk to the sunset by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nauplion – Greece*


NafplioV2 by Chris Gehrig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taormina - Italy*


Etna sunset by Joris Dierickx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badak – Indonesia*


village badak 1 by maharamiko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Andre – France*


Prélude de feu by Girolamo Cracchiolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seyonke river – Indonesia*


Sunset view on Sekonyer River, TN Tanjung Puting, Central Borneo - Indonesia by widi soetardjo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


1/07/2017 CARACAS/VENEZUELA by Vadsphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


Warm Night by Toni Pou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Sunset 夕陽｜內湖 碧山巖 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux *


Family trip by Valentino Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Remember: Beautiful sunsets need cloudy skies. by Vardy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope Valley Dawn by Jon Sargisson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California

Unexpected by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

White Pocket Sunset by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Red Rock Canyon, Nevada, US

Can You Hear The Siren Call by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US

Above The Clouds by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Bacon For Breakfast [Explored 03/27/13][ 2015 Edit] by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valley Of Fire, Nevada, US

Fire Wave by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California

Hands up in the air by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trona, California

Pinnacles by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Tatahatso by Eddie 11uisma, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Attica, Attica, Greece*

Winter sunset on the mountain by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisconsin, US*

WC 588 & Amtrak 359 - 2/7/1998 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*RiverSouth District, Columbus, Ohio*

Sunset at the New Main Street Bridge by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gellert, Budapest, Hungary*

Sunset in the city by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oregon*

An Alvord Desert Sunset by Gary Randall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Ashkelon, Israel*

Walking on road to the sunset by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skjarhallen, Ostfold, Norway*

Windy sunset by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Merikha, Greece*

Sunset in the island by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisconsin, US*

UP 7092 - 1/30/2015 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado Springs, Colorado, United States*

Incredible Sunset Over Pike Peak by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Germeno, Attica, Greece*

A beautiful friend at sunset by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saltnes, Norway*

Sunset in Saltnes by Bent Velling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vilia, Attica, Greece*

Sunset in my hometown by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Ashkelon, Israel*

Sunset on the way by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alameda, California, United States*

Sunset Through Tall Grass by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86 (May 9, 2010)

*Vladivostok, Russia.
*

Credits are mine.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Open your close eyes by AstroFail94, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Silent Submersion ( Explored ) by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trona, California

Sinister by David Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Vierwaldstättersee by Mopple Labalaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sonnenuntergang am Ørsdalvaten by Mark Helfthewes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Remote Highlands by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Highland Heat by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greenland

Two Towers by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

- In Retreat - by Örvar Atli Þorgeirsson - www.arcticphoto.is, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Atardecer en Sopelana by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Winding Waters Natural Area Sunset at Boardwalk over Wetlands by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antarctic *


Amazing sunset Antarctica by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Early morning in the river. by Pauli Peltoniemi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


Shard by Jason Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karnataka - India
*

Sunset, 31-12-2016 | Coorg | Karnataka by Sudhir Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


فليكر 100 by Abd Elrhman Etraaf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


on the other side of life by kay hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany
*

morning mist by Michael J. Moeller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


river boat by PawL23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia*


Love is in the air... literally by Eva Praskova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples bay - Italy*


LIGHT by Massimiliano del Noce, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey - US*


Arch Rock Sunset by Matt Grans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


~~~~ the golden hour ~~~ by Jörg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pôr do Sol by SYLVIA ABREU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sailing to the Sun by Bryan Garnett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elgin park *

Sunset At Elgin Heritage Park by Carlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges *


Hotel De Orangerie Bruges by Sharon Emma Goldring, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington - US*


Untitled by Dima James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontanarosa - Italy*


Sunset with the Nike of Samotracia by Luigi Zollo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misnapur - India*


Happy New Year 2016 #Digha #dighaseabeach #newdighaseabeach #seabeach #Sunlight #firstSun #newYear #2016 by Mriganka Sekhar Halder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Road by Jeffrey Groneberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Desert Oddities by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maine, US

Lookout Point Sunset by Adam Woodworth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Last to Leave by Suzanne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Point of the Arches, Olympic National Park by andy porter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

BB37510 - 60724 Île Napoléon - St Jory by VALENT Luca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Viksta Socken, Uppsala Lan, Sweden*

After the sunset by Ricardo Feinstein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Germeno, Attica, Greece*

Sunset colours by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kråkuddarna, Uppsala Lan, Sweden*

Sunset boat by Ricardo Feinstein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Germeno, Attica, Greece*

Sunset by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kråkuddarna, Uppsala Lan, Sweden*

At sunset by Ricardo Feinstein, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dalila Beach, Ashkelon, Israel*

Last sunset lights by Sergio Gold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maui, Hawaii*

Maui Sunset by Julie Zoney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Sunset @Sugar Loaf Mountain, Rio de Janeiro, Brazi by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Schneeberg by SzaboGyul4 (forceberg), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Fire of Fog by TJ Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


464A9075F by Keith O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


reflection by Azim Nowaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


wann wird's mal wieder richtig Sommer by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg - US*


Skyway Sunrise 6 by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menatee, FL - US*


Pelican Sunrise Silhouette by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk - Netherlands*


_MG_9876 by Willie Nuiten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldsmar, FL - US*


Sunrise in the Forest by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Del Mar. CA - US*


Sunset at Broken Hill by Laura Y Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Great Eccleston sunrise by Tom Strawn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitosha mountain - Bulgaria*


Morning Apocalypse by Emil Rashkovski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laguna Beach, California

(H_Horizon Landscpae) Tranguil Sunset in Laguna Beach EXPLORED! by Nicholas Oliveri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California

Shadows in the light by Aram Ayvazyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Damme - Belgium*


Beautiful winter sunrise by Glenn Strypsteen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Serenity IMG_5495 by juststopandlook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sciacca - Italy*


Sciacca, Sicily IMG_20161231_090207 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corpus Christi - US*


Corpus Christi Sunset 2 by GedT Kirk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Jupiter Island Coconut Trees along the Waterway Sunset by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

大屯 素顏 夕照 by 李 萬豐, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Ocean Road - Australia*


Great Ocean Road by jeffrey Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Juno Dunes Natural Area Sunset at Entrance to Park Juno Beach Florida by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Winding Waters Natural Area Sunset at Boardwalk over Wetlands by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MRA0843 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Messina - Italy*


Leaving Messina by notFlunky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcoas - Spain*


Cloudy Horizon || Horizonte Nublado (Arcos de la frontera, Cádiz. Andalucía) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Sunset After Snow by Bun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Kawaguchiko, Japan*


Before sunset in autumn by Jirawat Plekhongthu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Preveli monastery, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Venice Essence. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree NP. California, US

Golden moments, Joshua tree park by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

sunrise in venice by Thomas Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sabre by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

For the love of rocks by Pembrokeshire Coast-o-graphs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

☼ Sunset Selfie ☼ by ~Ranveig Marie~, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

The Three Towers by snooked123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

Rolling Fog by snooked123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Cruz, California

Lighthouse at dawn by snooked123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bay Bridge, San Francisco, California

Bay bridge by snooked123, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Attica - Greece*


Winter sunset on the mountain by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna - Brazil*


Praia do Cardoso, Laguna, Santa Catarina, Brasil. by crismdl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sundown by yoakenobang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Sinister Barcelona by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0015456 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalmunai - Sri Lanka*


Colours - After Sunset by Mohamed Marzook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Battocaloa - Sri lanka*


Dramatic Nature by Mohamed Marzook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Aiguille - France*


Sunset far from Mont Aiguille by Christophe HUGOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quoc Oai district, Vietnam*


Sunset reflection by Tung Ti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Daniel Pasternak 2 Feb 2017 6d 6 by Daniel Pasternak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casablanca - Morocco*


Casablanca Sunset by Richard Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

The Journey by Rachel Brokaw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Exposing The Point by Sunset Snapper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Tokyo Classic 0662 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sunset 2181 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sunset at Itsukushima Shrine 嚴島神社 by Yi Jiang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

TOKYO SKYTREE at Sunset by seima i, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Hold my hand... by Sandra Valera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Before The Night Starts by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

The Way of the Leopard by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Europe

Glowing Porto by Matthias Matula, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Emerald Beach in NSW, Australia*

Sunset on Emerald Beach in NSW, Australia by Ronan Kohn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*State Beach, Santa Cruz, California*

California Sunset by Neo Zaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite*

Horsetail Fall Sunset, 2017 by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alsace, France*

Niedermorschwihr Alsace by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baden-Baden, Germany*

Sunset Baden by Nico STEINMETZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oregon*

Sunset Glow On Cape Perpetua by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ainslie, Canberra, Australian Capital Territory*

Canberra Sunset by Dean Jones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Samuel Beckett Bridge at Dusk by BOC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bang Lamung, Chon Buri, Thailand*

20160730-_DSC1394-5.jpg by Alessandro Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*

Sunset Living Sky _3771 by Papabear, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prathunam, Bangkok*

Last 2016 sunset by Alessandro Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


The Goldern Hour by kytan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treviso - Italy*


Porta San Tomaso al tramonto by Agnolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dambulla - Sri Lanka*


Sunset, Dambulla, Sri Lanka by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akaora - New Zealand*


Akaora by glarigno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Mordorish sunset at Baltic Sea by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lavreotiki - Greece*


Magic by Kotsikonas Elias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangoregio - Italy*


La Città che muore...Civita di Bagnoregio... by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siesta Key, FL - US*


Florida by Roman Tabacko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle Lake - Myanmar*


Sunrise on Inle Lake by Neil Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


Provence view by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland


ColourJelly by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

CloseEncounters2 by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland


DeathStar by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Am Steg by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normanton - UK*


Hello 2017 by Paul Benns, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Blue ice Sunset by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Remains of the day by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

San Miguel de Aralar by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Wernigerode Teichmühle by Sven Carstensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Sunset candle by Simon's utak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Borobudur - Indonesia by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Laguna Madre Sunset by Lindell Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Tour Eiffel - Paris, France by mario.valeira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

"The sun in the west was a drop of burning gold that slid nearer and nearer the sill of the world" by morganjessing, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Center Stage by Kevin Jeffries, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern*


Sunrise, Lucerne, Switzerland by saxuisse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Dalle parti di Fulvio by Paolo Prestini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Sunrise glow, Helsinki, Finland by Andrey Sulitskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Imagna valley - Italy*


epifania by Charlie the mule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Cruz - Spain*


Early morning by Hans-Peter Hein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


DSC_4736 by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savoie - France*


Sunset by jean-luc nehlig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Buckingham Sunset by Eric Hines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton*


Brighton Beach golden hour by Philip Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


I hope you can find your way by Marielle de Valk, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Darklord (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalo Chorio, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

first light by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

Manhattan Evening by K S, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK 

Lead to ruin by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Cool colours by Britta Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/32986416286/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Exaltatio sensum by Blai Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Cotton Candy by tofudrifter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice Beach, California, US

The Burning Sky Of Venice: 2 by Wilkof Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

ILE DU CITE by HUI YAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice, France

The bay of angel by HUI YAN, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Avanos, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Welcome to the sun by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

fog an burn by Rainer Schund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Eye Pods by Ian Docwra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Arabesque by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coimbra - Portugal*


Coimbra at blue hour by Giuseppe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunset, Portsmouth by Fiona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


湘湖.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur - India*


Jal Mahal at dusk by Rahul Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Quirico D'Orcia - Italy*


The Tuscan hills at dawn by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waingapu - Indonesia*


Triangle Stand by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waikabuback - Indonesia*


Burning Sunset over Pantai Tirung by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langkawi - Indonesia*


Magic Place by Martin Zurek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wilhelmshaven - Germany*


Vollmond in Wilhelmshaven, Südstrand by Danny Schulz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Yellow sunset by Elena Leong, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

もうすぐダイヤモンド富士 by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Mt.Fuji and The Tokyo Sky Tree by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

The Tokyo SkyTree and Fuji by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

茨城県から見る富士 by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

鳩の夕方の運動の時間 by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

糸魚川から見た夕日 by yoko.wannwannmaru, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Burning Man, Nevada, US

Mist and Shadow, Temple of Juno by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Sunrise at La Victrola by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Illinois, US

Centered by Theresa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Different activities by Antonio Ciriello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

RiverTyne Sunset by Paul Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

sunset by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The Barcode, Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Lone Stag by Danielle Connor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waikiki - US*


Waikiki Sunset. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cable beach - Australia*


Capturing the sunset on Cable Beach by Jan Clewett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Consuegra - Spain*


En un lugar de la Mancha... by Rigoletto Reséndez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Tour Eiffel by Tyrone Biggums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Island in the Fog by Daniel Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indian river, Fl - US*


Osprey at Sunrise by Simon Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


And then the fog rolled in... by Stephanie Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Paine - Chile*


Cordillera of gold by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Moulins - France*


A blood-red sky... by Andrea Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning Cows by manphibian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charndon - UK*


The Lone Furrow by Richard Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wheaton - US*


A Symphony at Sunrise by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megavissey - UK*


The Light Fantastic by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Fall, here we are!!! by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epecuen lake - Argentina
*

lamieron sus lenguas y por un momento se sintieron vivos by daniel pontin, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


Sunset, Coucher du Soleil, Pôr do Sol (Pacific Ocean) Chile by Alberto Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Italian sunset by Francesca Carriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset over lake reflection in water by Aaron Molloy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akarattya - Hungary*


IMG_20170109_161732_HDR by Bernát Bérczi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Saint malo orage by Thierry Bgd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caribbean Sea*

Sunset on the Ship by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waukesha, Wisconsin, United States*

November Sunset Sky by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prathunam, Bangkok*

Bangkok Pratunam by Alessandro Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flagg, Illinois, United States*

UPY 724 - 10/24/2016 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


ICE_4865.jpg by jaturong kengwinit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Winter - Vinter - Norway by Laila Kristoffersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kwando river - Namibia*


Kwando River-4976 by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thames river - UK*


Thames from Richmond Hill - November Sunset by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Yellow by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scena - Italy*


The Chapel by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wisconsin - US*


Echos You Can See by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ban Pa Pong Piang - Thailand*


Peasant Life by Keangs Seksan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset stroll - EXPLORED by Maureen Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


sunset at cottam by alastair graham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsingborg - Sweden*


Sunset by Maria Eklind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Reyes - US*


Spectacular #PointReyes #Lighthouse scenery towards Pacific ocean... The view is like a heaven after Sunset. by Sivarajan Dhandapani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Gimignano - Italy*


Color Explosion || Explosión de Color (San Gimignano. Provincia di Siena) by ChanoSSE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Siluetas del Pilar by Miguel Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayou - US*


Louisiana Bayou sunset by JordanPerrin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Terneuzen, zeeland - Netherlands*


Nature VS Man by Jean Paul v. Kranenburg., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaamslagveer, Zeeland - Netherlands*


Sunset Boschkreek by Jean Paul v. Kranenburg., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Angel by talo urcera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


"Beautiful and proud.... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limburg - Belgium*


Setting between the lines I by Tom Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


let's play ! by renaud gobard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Caio Kitade FOTOGRAFIA by caio kitade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


শেষ বিকেলের শ্রমিক by Ishtiak Shuvo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


Golden Sunset! by Terry Brewerton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deniz - Turkey*


Sittin' on the dock of the bay... by Andreas Karrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset-1822 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Walking by Danny VB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, CA - US*


In the Surf - Explored by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Infernal by Jerry Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Sentinel II by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Morning Glory by Jon Sargisson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Tocando el Cielo by Courtney Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Afterburners by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice

Dawn, San Marco by Gary Rowlands, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Waterfront Property Real Estate Jupiter Florida from Juno Dunes Natural Area by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Palm Beach, Florida, US

West Palm Beach Florida Glorious Sunset from Waterway by Kim Seng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Evening walk... by Fotis Diogenis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

The Other Greece by chryssie's greece, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Findhorn - UK*


FINDHORN-by the light of the setting sun by Selena S. Kuzman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Evening by m_veta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Horn - US*


On the Cape Horn Trail at Sunset by Darrell Wyatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Fond Farewell by Michael Bollino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Twelve Apostles - Australia*


Sunset At Twelve Apostles by Greg Weeks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Good Night by Florian Redlinghaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


La plage des Prophètes by Fujjii photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tahiti Island*


Tahiti Sunset by Jon Rawlinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Emilia Romagna - Italy*


La nebbia by Werther Venturi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uutela - Finland*


Just frozen sea 120131 F162 by Pete Huu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Light Display by Ania.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Postcard from Mt.Rainier by Ania.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Torres Awakening by Ania.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Climax by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Sunset at Rovinj, Croatia. by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernon, Wisconsin, United States*

Newry Dinosaur by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona after sunset by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Through the eyes of a bird by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Merton, Wisconsin, United States*

Heading Back To The Cabin by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Exmouth - UK*


Sunset - Exmouth, Devon (DSC08569a) by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Ocean Waterfall Oregon Coast by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono lake , CA US*


Lenticular Cloud over Mono Lake by Jeff Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Su Petrosu-Orosei by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse - US*


Palouse Balsamroot by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Arizona Intensity by Matt Grans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


It's the Most Wonderful Time of the Year by Aaron Matney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hornby Lighthouse - Australia*


Hornby Lighthouse by Yury Prokopenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Fishing tonight? by Håkon Kjøllmoen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uutela - Finland*


Sunrise in cave 110207 F20819 by Pete Huu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maldives

Skyscape reflection by icemanphotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

sunrise at lilienstein by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Sonnenuntergang am See / Sunset at the lake (Explored...thank you so much!) ♥ by Claudia Bacher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain


Amanecer en el pantano by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Virginia, US

Momentary Lapse in the Storm by Michael Chronister, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Dawn at Tulka by Images by Ann Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

DSCN1693 by F14Rainman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

DSCN1674 by F14Rainman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Last night a few good friends in Los Angeles California sent me this Beautiful shot while listening to our New Project we just released called #DripBoiReloaded... #DripBoiReloaded is by @DRIPBOI_WILSON & Hosted / Dj by (Me) @DJMOESKIENO The project Is by moeskieno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California

Sunsets hardly get better than this! #lajollacove #lajolla #sandiego #jongasphoto #california #sunset #beach #purplepink #chill #fineart #photographyisart #wallart #landscapes #nicecolors by jongasphoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

Whole world was glowing orange by ScorpioOnSUP, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Badshahi Mosque, Lahore, Pakistan *


The Royal Mosque by Rana saad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Touchée par la Grâce Amen (from my balcony) by Loanne Lo ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rayos crepusculares by MeteolaCuesta (Photography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The horse by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hurst - Switzerland


Misty Forest by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Philippines, Manila bay. 27.03.17
*


















Photos by me


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


foggy play of colors by Lena Held, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara falls*


Sweltering Summer by Ben-ah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset (in Explore) by nirmal Deka Baruah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normanton - UK*


Song of the Surf by Paul Benns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Moissoneuse by Kieb's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


KLM 747-400 PH-BFY by Rutger Smulders Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


The Cold Harbor by Max Rive - Photo Tours, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


Somewhere Only We Know by Max Rive - Photo Tours, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meakhong river - Thailand*


fisher X'men by Saravut Whanset, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eagle lake - Canada*


Misty Morning Solo by Peter Bowers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Whiteleaf Cross by Stuart Feurtado, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMGP6469 1 by drcsj, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

"Sunset at Sea" by Veronica Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

La cara del indio by Yus Botello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Chinatwon, NYC by Jack Berman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

5256894008 by pBrRWtMKJL rBgCGdDxxm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Colorful Morning - Dubai Marina by wissow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Glowing Dubai by wissow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Warm Sunset In Dubai by wissow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

US Bank Tower, Skyspace LA by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tabouk - Saudi Arabia
*

Sunset by 3bdullah al-shetwi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mono, CA - US*


Hovering Fog by osamh alshaalan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riyadh* 


Setting Sun by Uvais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Village sunset by Spangles44 The cheerful photographer!!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marlow, NH - US*


Village Sunset by Michael Blanchette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset over the village by Theresa Kessenich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Congreso Nacional by Daniel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Falzarego - Italy*


Dal Giau by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bahrain *


Sunset by Hussain Frutan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


LANDING by M.G.N. - Marcel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Liquid Gold by Joe Davies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Twr Mawr Lighthouse Llanddwyn - Anglesey by Chris Pope, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Slow Down.....What's Your Hurry? by Ronnie Mills, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Pink Light by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The March of the Goslings by Roeselien Raimond, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

End of day by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Holding on for another day... Capers Island, South Carolina by Jason Frye, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Moselschleife  by Rainer Schund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sunrise and seafog by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sant'Angelo sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sunrise at Trengandin beach in Noja, Cantabria by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Snow Melt, Sturgeon Co, Alberta [Explored] by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Sunset From The Pap by Markro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Sunset from Sunset Park, Key Colony, Marathon, FL by Daniel Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

the moment of rest by JulienGr, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fake Apocalypse by Di Day, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Middle Earth by Logan Voss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Apostles and Gibson Steps at Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Pentecost River Crossing at Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Apostles at Sunset by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Melbourne from St Kilda Marina at Blue Hour by Mark Iommi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere Hawaii - US*


The Everlasting Burn @ China Walls by Raymond De Bui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dois mundos by Jean Chad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_6723 by Michaela Voith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bay lake *


Sunrise On Bay Lake by Disney Photo Tour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dawn light (Explore) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Oslo Opera Sunset by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Marina Bay Sands | Singapore by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Afterglow by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lebanon*


Sunset Storm by Rodrigue Zahr, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


Douceur Provençale by Beboy Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


anse fausse monnaie sunset d'hiver by tribalfunky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Cusco and Ausangate by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vysoka Lipa - Czech republic*


100_1295 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martin's cave - Gibraltar*


Martin's Cave by Nicholas Ferrary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miribel - France*


Sunrise at Lake by Nicolas MESSIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Gallo-Roman Museum of Lyon by Nicolas MESSIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wuxian - China*


Posando para la puesta de sol. by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Riverside at Sunset by Michael Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

IMG_10413 by TK_1991, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


sunrise @Bukit Tabur by Ishafizan Ishak, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abraham lake - Canada*


Abraham Lake Winterscape by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belmont South - Australia*


Why I Do What I Do by John Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abraham lake - Canada*


Abraham Lake Sunset by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Varanasi sunrise by Tiago Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kassiopi Bay - Greece*


Sunset by Sunsword & Moonsabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens *


Sunset Dreamer by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumiana - Italy*


Cormorani by alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marbella - Spain*


Colores del amanecer by Antonio Cha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hordaland - Norway*


Red skyline by Tore H., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canon beach, OR - US*


Cannon Beach Walkers, Oregon Coast by Don Briggs, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


End of a summer day by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dockray - UK*


November Mist at Ullswater by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


Amaneciendo entre la niebla by MarcTC96, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Serbia 


Angel's stairs...Magical sunset light over the sunflower field by Katarina Stefanović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morston - UK*


Untitled by Sam M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glucestershire - UK*


Untitled by Eric G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kauai - US*


the journey home by paul bica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Paraw by VN Malazarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


belleview sunrise 2_edited-1 by William Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon coast - US*


Vertical Wizards Hat, Bandon Oregon by Chip Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Old Town of Prague (Czech Republic) at sunset by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Browns, Illinois, United States*

A Southern Illinois Sunset by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camogli, Liguria, Italy*

Camogli sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset 17 March 2017 by Ryan Knapp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murcia, Spain*

MurciaSunset by Pentes58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pori, Finland*

Ice cold sunset by Juuso Oikarinen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tellaro, Liguria, Italy*

Sunset in Tellaro by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague after sunset by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waukesha, Wisconsin, United States*

CSX 4766 on UP - 9/11/2016 by Jeff Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reposaari, Satakunta, Finland*

Spring_ by Jarno Lindroos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam









source:
https://twitter.com/010bynight


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schiphol Oost, North Holland, Netherlands*

Sunset at airport by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Sunset over Prague by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gardenstown, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Harbor sunset by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sailing*

SunSetSailing by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schiphol Oost, North Holland, Netherlands*

Mickey Mouse Plane by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Maarten, Kingdom of the Netherlands*

Leaving Sint Maartin by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gardenstown, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Twilight at Gardenstown harbor by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wachenburg - Germany*


Wachenburg, Weinheim by Michael Braunert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Misty landscape in Holland by Marinus de Keijzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Sunday morning........Before the sunrise.......Explore by Marinus de Keijzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mundaka - Spain*


Civil twilight in Mundaka by Koldobika Arriaga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Sombre Castle and Angels by John Hackston, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

edit. Removed on request


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

burning sunset over singapore by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheyenne, Wyoming, United States*

Sunset West of Cheyenne by John Crisanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Feliz, Rio Grande do Sul*

Sunset by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

golden bay by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laramie, Wyoming, United States*

Sunset West of Cheyenne by John Crisanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

summer sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset and ship*

sunset and ship by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina Centre, Singapore, Central Singapore*

twilight city by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Platte County*

Platte County Waterfall by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_3397 by cro-magnon13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cochem - Germany*


The 1000 AD Cochem castle overlook's the Mosel River by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Here's some money, go buy yourself something nice. by Joshua Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Counting sheep by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hellvik, Rogaland, Norway*

Sunset by the pir by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murazzano, Italy*

Murazzano Sunset by carlo gaia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

Boat in sunset by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugano, Switzerland*

#033 Tramonto sopra Lugano | Explore by Enrico Boggia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Egersund-Norway*

Sunset Egersund-Norway by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Trapani, Sicily - Italy*














by Cath Dominguez, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Laelatu, Läänemaa, Western Estonia. 11.05.2017*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, central Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Egersund-Norway*

Fishing in sunset by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Föhr, Germany*

Föhr Sonnenuntergang-2 by Cologne-Soul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Egersund-Norway*

260 by Bjørn Peder Bjørkeland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Phu Quoc, Vietnam*

Sonnenuntergang auf Phu Quoc by Ronny Gäbler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hopfensee, Bavaria, Germany*

Sunset-am-Hopfensee by Ronny Gäbler, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, Turkey *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konaklı, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung - Taiwan*


夏日晨光 2 by chang-nan Liu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tunnel beach - New Zealand*


Tunnel Beach Dunedin by Douglas Thorne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nigg beach - UK*


Rigs Silhouettes by Kelly Rhind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Floriano - Brazil*


Fim de tarde by Johnson Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sadiqabad - Pakistan*


Hard life by Awais Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*canea - Greece*


light for humans by V. Benakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo Fylke - Norway*


Step back to see the animal.. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by yiu yu hoi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiltshire - UK*


Long shadows by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The March of the Goslings by Roeselien Raimond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newland - UK*


Contre jour by Eric G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorbea - Spain*


Calma chicha by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Grazing at Sunset by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Pyrgos Myrtos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Rodrigo Fanaia (May 13, 2017)

Amazing photos


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blue Ridge parkway, North Carolina*

Sunset Photographers by Warren Reed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Costa Rica*

Sunset by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Somerset, England, United Kingdom*

Victorian Sundown by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From Rotterdam: 



flocki said:


> Paar foto's van de afgelopen tijd


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greee*








my shot


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)

*Tsavo - Kenya*










Source​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moraira / Alicante, Spain*

(0233/13) Buenos recuerdos by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche, Spain*

Palmeral de Elche by JOSE RUBIO GUILLEN, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Mauritius island.*

Sunset by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Cape Town*

Sunset by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

sunset by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belmont, Newcastle, Nueva Gales del Sur*

Sunset by Yury Prokopenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utah, Estados Unidos*

Sunset by Timothy K Hamilton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sunset by Benjamin Ballande, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siculiana Marina, Sicilia, Italia*

sunset by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grande-Rivière, Quebec, Canadá*

sunset by Danny VB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascapedia-saint-jules, Quebec, Canadá*

sunset by Danny VB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sliuane, Distrito de Jablanica, Serbia*

Sunset by Sunsword & Moonsabre, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Agia Triada, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seaside Sunset, Sweden*

Seaside Sunset by Jens Haggren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Victor, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris, Pont de Sully by Hervé Delesalle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wales*

WhiteSands_sunset_lf-7791 26/52 by Rachel Everson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quarry Lake*

Sunset over Rock Quarry Lake by David Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Davis, Utah, United States*

Sunset over The Great Salt Lake by David Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caesar's Creek Lake, Ohio*

Fishing at Sunset by David Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kamilari village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mar Menor // Murcia, Spain*

Ocaso en el Mar Menor by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calgary, Alberta*

Sunset Thunderstorm by Brett Abernethy, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Fishing at dusk
Mirror Sea by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Vegas, Nevada*

Las Vegas sunset by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waldeck, Hesse, Germany*

edersee sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Saint Marco Basilica by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Wilhelmshohe, Kassel, Hesse, Germany*

flower meadow by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hof, Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

earth water & fire by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeinde Habichtswald, Hesse, Germany*

doernberg sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gullbringusysla, Iceland*

Garður Lighthouse by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gournes village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Megala Chorafia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Pcola- by Jack Springer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Temecula Wine-8693 by Jack Springer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chihuahua, Mexico*


Copper Canyon Reflections by Brendan James, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istro village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pitsidia village, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Mexico - US*


Sandstone Sunset by Dave Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset by Mariyan Dimitrov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuta - Indonesia*


Amazing Sunset at Double Six Beach / Seminyak / Bali by Igor Prahin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Everglades national park, FL - US*


Everglades Sunset by Western Camper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk *


Sunset over Ringstead in Norfolk. Explored by Gary Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Landing by aliffc3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bahrain *


Sunset by Hussain Frutan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Orange turbulences by Ricard Sánchez Gadea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Over San Francisco bay - US*


"Sunset" by J Eli Felicitas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


KLM cargo Boeing 747 by Dennis Dieleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baja Peninsula - Mexico*


Lands End Sunset by Cindy Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Moss Landing Sunset by Sven Brendel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caswell Bay - UK*


Sunset Langland by Lee Collier, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Le lever du soleil à Paris by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Port Au Prince, Haiti*


Beach Party, Haitian Style by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Port Au Prince, Haiti*


Sunset Ayisyen by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Libertad, El Salvador*


El Salvador Sunrise by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Puebla, Mexico by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Fishing a golden sunset by Josue Nando, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_2443_4_5_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_4492 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_MG_5685 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Escribiendo pensamientos by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


High Charity. . .. by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belmont, Newcastle, Nueva Gales del Sur*

Sunset by Yury Prokopenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sin título by cristian resiga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borgarfjorour, Nordur-Mulasysla, Islandia*

Sólsetur by Elísabet Ólafsdóttir., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Ryder's Mere, a former quarry in Pelsall.*

Sunset Over Ryder's Mere, Pelsall 05/05/2017 by Gary S. Crutchley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desert Beauty ..*

Desert Beauty .. by Hazem Hafez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Switzerland*

Switzerland by Lukas Walker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castiglioncello*

Castiglioncello by Cassidy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Frýdek - Místek*

Sunset over Frýdek - Místek by Lukáš Valíček, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Power of wind and Sun.*

Power of wind and Sun. by Alan Irons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Windermere*

Sunset over Windermere by David McDonald45, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wochen Sommerurlaub mit Sonne und Wärme*

ja, das waren Sommertage! Misdroy 2012 by Evi Otto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salivoli sunset*

salivoli sunset by giovanni Campus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Pietro Di Sorres, Cerdeña, Italia*

alba a Borutta by Tonino Pinna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Djuma Private Game Reserve,South Africa*

Djuma Private Game Reserve,South Africa by jeff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paradise &#55356;&#57118;*

Paradise &#55356;&#57118; by DCPhotography2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kiwanis Waterfront Park, Guemes Channel.*

2017-07-07 Sunset (06) (2048x1360) by -jon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oriental sunset*

sunset 9439 by Junji Aoyama, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*大直橋-夕陽*

20170723__MG_0009_大直橋-夕陽 by 延誌 時, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise in a fjord near Tromso*

Norvège 2017 by Arnaud Grimaldi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenaufgang*

Sonnenaufgang by reuas ogni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Paris.Pont des arts, Le Louvre, La Seine, Paris, France.*

Sunset in Paris by toum', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Colors of Summer*

The Colors of Summer by RK - Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somiedo, Asturias, España*

El Valle by Pedro López, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Field of flowers*

Field of flowers by Max Angelsburger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another beautiful sunset at Seven Sisters, South Coast*

Sunset by George Plakides, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condado de Galveston, Tejas, Estados Unidos*

2017-07-19_02-58-10 by Bob Agan, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeinde Habichtswald, Hesse, Germany*

excuse me sir, are you doing photography? by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parc Natural de l'Albufera, Valencia, Spain*

Nets by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lengefeld, Hesse, Germany*

red evening by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Harbour Night by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeinde Habichtswald, Hesse, Germany*

doernberg sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*River Kiiminkijoki, Finland*

Sunset and Ice Jams in River Kiiminkijoki by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Asel Sued, Hesse, Germany*

golden sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*River Kiiminkijoki, Finland*

Sunset and Sun pillar by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Wilhelmshohe, Kassel, Hesse, Germany*

fairytale castle by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Sud, Kassel, Hesse, Germany*

golden sunset in the park by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

2017 sunset by TeroSy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shadows and reflexes in the sky light 1/2*

Shadows and reflexes in the sky light 1/2 by paolo_b_00, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odense, Denmark*

Solsagan by Николета Гъркова, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Small harbor*

Small harbor by Jan Zmeko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*When nature meets city in Peterborough*

When nature meets city in Peterborough by Jerry Goulet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunrise flares*

Sunrise flares by Jerry Goulet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere around Norwich...*

Early explosion of colours by Jerry Goulet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castel del Monte, Adria, Puglia, Italy, January 2016*

Castel del Monte, Adria, Puglia, Italy, January 2016 029 by Tiberio Frascari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Mendota*

Lake Mendota by Myk Jordan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Murovane*

Murovane 01 by Rusty Man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duck and sunset*

Duck and sunset by Jan Zmeko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden hour,Crete*

golden hour by Paweł Gałka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burnham On Sea Lighthouse*

Burnham On Sea Lighthouse_0015 2 by Graeme Neal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Above the City*

Above the City by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Mill Creek Valley*

Sunset over Mill Creek Valley by Max Angelsburger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto di Febbraio*

Tramonto di Febbraio by Fabio Mattiussi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*UN CIELO PARTICOLARE*

UN CIELO PARTICOLARE by Fabio Mattiussi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camogli sunset*

camogli sunset by Flavio Obradovich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*LoveTown,París*_

LoveTown by Camilo Enrique, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenaufgang*

Sonnenaufgang by Simon Schlor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Sun Has Just Set Behind Kiev Pechersk Lavra*

The Sun Has Just Set Behind Kiev Pechersk Lavra by Alex Basov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

IMG_8594 by Patrick Riemens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saguaro National Park*

Saguaro National Park - 19 by Tucapel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Freccia di luce*

freccia di luce by gianni bini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in north Norway*

Sunset in north Norway by nora2810, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Tree on the Hill*

The Tree on the Hill by Martin Allison, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clear Lake Sunset.*

2017-07-20_10-14-11 by Bob Agan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonoran Dusk*

Sonoran Dusk by Ethan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Twilight.*

Twilight. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seidendorf Sonnenuntergang*

Seidendorf Sonnenuntergang by Hansi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silhouette in evening fog*

Silhouette in evening fog by Hansi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Lindisfarne harbour, Northumberland*

Lindisfarne Harbour sunset by Michael Grolys, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenaufgang am Strand von Zinnowitz ...*

Sonnenaufgang am Strand von Zinnowitz ... by leinemeister, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bradenton, Florida
Summer 2017*

July 29th Sunset by Jim Mullhaupt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Molise, Italy*


Solito tramonto by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Molise, Italy*


Tramonto a Ururi by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Molise, Italy*


Ora del tramonto by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puglia, Italy*


San Giovanni Rotondo by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calabria, Italy*


Tramonto a Scalea by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzi, Italy*


Rientrando by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia-Giulia, Italy*


tramonto1 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Pozzallo (RG), Sicily - Italy*















by _*Giancarlo Lauretta*_ su https://www.facebook.com/gianviet


----------



## Pak_Forever (Mar 4, 2016)

*Karachi City, Pakistan*










Pic By Kaybees


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset - Cube*

Sunset - Cube by Damjan Savic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset town*

Sunset town by Adrian Costigan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Orlando*

sunset orlando by Taita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*My Field of dreams*

My Field of dreams by mary elliott-o'haire, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset ahead*

Sunset ahead by James Weston, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Beautiful*

Sunset by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset of Trees*

Sunset of Trees by Juaberna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset*

sunset by Discreet * [ ), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Thinking*

Sunset Thinking by Francois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Günbatımı*

Sunset by mavi_umut, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset*

Sunset by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Woodland*

Sunset Woodland by Jo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Austria*

Sunset in Austria by Jessie Wadman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset photography*

Sunset photography by Deborah Rigden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset #夕陽*

#sunset #夕陽 by 紳彰 張, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Gioia Tauro*

Sunset by Giuseppe Tripodi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset joy*

Sunset joy by Sebastian Danielsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset*

DSC_5284 by Finn Larsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*unset Light*

Sunset Light by satochappy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset @ Goa Beach!*

Sunset @ Goa Beach! by Nityananda Mukherjee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Rhein River*

Yellow Sunset by Radek Lokos Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Breakwater Lighthouse*

Sunset Breakwater Lighthouse by PI Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Bliss*

Sunset Bliss by Kenneth Solfjeld, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset*

Sunset by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

Diabólico (Reto personal) by pedro oñate, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice of the North*

Venice of the North by Andrew, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Cartagena de Indias,Bolivar,Colombia*

Cartagena Colombia by Albert Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset*

Sunset by srouve78, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Planerón*

El Planerón by Merijn Loeve, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meu Rio*

Meu Rio by Pablo Barros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer en el cabo*

Atardecer en el cabo by salvador de santiago, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Petite Jean*

Petite Jean by Matt Moore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Mt Fuji*

Sunset Mt Fuji by hiroshi nittouji, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soufriere Bay Sunset, St. Lucia (Jun-2016) *

Soufriere Bay Sunset, St. Lucia (Jun-2016) 02-001 by MistyTree Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ft and silent sunset.*

Soft and silent sunset. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Malia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia, Spain*

Castillo Denia by Mar Adrover, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alcocebre /Alcossebre --- Castellón, Spain*

P2252742 by Ramón Morón Romera, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sunset by Anita Raunio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ounds of silence*

Sounds of silence by Michael Lüttig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wonderful sunset in fjords....*

Wonderful sunset in fjords.... by Stanislav Anikin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entre un mar de nubes*

Entre un mar de nubes by Pedro Mena, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maghull sunset*

Maghull sunset by Alan Cookson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenuntergang Lagune Capalonga*

Sonnenuntergang Lagune Capalonga 2 by Peter Claußnitzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset higway*

Sunset higway #2 by Richard Blanquet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Exernsteine*

Exernsteine by straips fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Whitstable sunset*

DSC01854 by Alan Glicksman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the lake*

Sunset at the lake by Jan Zmeko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto Skyline,sunset*

Beauty of Darkness by Bhanu Prakash Neelaiahgari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorful Ulysses Grant*

Colorful Ulysses Grant by Virginie Bitterlin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heller, Norway-Sunset Landscape*

Heller, Norway 0005 - Sunset Landscape by IP Maesstro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

IMG_0557 by Johann 50, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*IJmuiden sunset*

IJmuiden sunset by Salo Waas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the Kinderdijk*

Sunset at the Kinderdijk by sudweeks1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panoramic sunset - Rawa Island - Straits of Malacca*

Panoramic sunset - Rawa Island - Straits of Malacca by Ardan Dojan, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


the end by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


masua by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


tramonto in sardegna by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


alghero sunset by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


corn sunset by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


mangiabarche by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Tramonto invernale. by Antonio Romano Liscia, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Un altro punto di vista. by Antonio Romano Liscia, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Road to Torre Beretti..... by Maurizio Zanella, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

DSCF2045 by Stanley Wong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Short Walk Into the Sunset*

A Short Walk Into the Sunset by C. P. Ewing, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Shirahama Beach, Wakayama-Japan.*

Sunset on Shirahama Beach, Wakayama-Japan. by KyotoDreamTrips, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eastern Passage, Nova Scotia, Canadá*

sunset by Margaret Keizer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Catherine's Island*

Tenby#7 - St Catherine's Island by Chow E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*L'Escala, CataluÃ±a, EspaÃ±a*

Despegando hacia el mar by Evelyn GarcÃ*a Bassa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The sun and a grid*

The sun and a grid by Denis Gorobets, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sand Harbor Sunset*

Sand Harbor Sunset by Chris Price, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brick Hill*

南朗山～Brick Hill by Diane Tai, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina Sunset*

Carolina Sunset by Kristine Webb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lakefront Sunset*

Lakefront Sunset by Aaron, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waldeck, Hesse, Germany*

icy sunset at the lake by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mackinaw City, Michigan, United States*

The Mighty Mac [EXPLORED] by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

fire and ice by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mitchell, North Carolina, United States*

Radiating [EXPLORED] by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Endless Coast by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mendocino, California, United States*

Point Arena Lighthouse by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forsyth, Georgia, United States*

Browns Bridge Sunset Pano by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer sobre el Río Amazonas*

Atardecer sobre el Río Amazonas by Natalia DC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer sobre el Río Amazonas*

Atardecer sobre el RÃ*o Amazonas by Natalia DC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer sobre el Río Amazonas*

Atardecer sobre el Río Amazonas by Natalia DC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atardecer Samario*

Atardecer Samario (1) by Carlos Felipe Rendón, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great sunset*

南寮夕色 by Cheng Yang Chen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sunset by justine lauria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doppler Weather Radar，HongKong*

大欖角多普勒雷達站，Doppler Weather Radar，HongKong by Tai Ng, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over clouds*

Sunset over clouds by Adam Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Smålandsgatan Stockholm Sunset time*

Smålandsgatan Stockholm Sunset time by mohamed saadat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holes bay sunset*

Holes bay sunset by john wines, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto Puddu sunset*

Porto Puddu sunset by Vid Pogacnik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Sevan, Armenia*

Polish travellers in Lake Sevan by Alexanyan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fin d'après-midi à Cartagena de Indias*

Fin d'après-midi à Cartagena de Indias by Beatrice Noelle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorful Sunset*

13082017-_DSC5953-Modifica-Modifica by Nicola Maria Mietta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Yasaka-no-Tō (Pagoda - 八坂の塔), in Gion, Kyoto.*

Sunset at Yasaka-no-Tō (Pagoda - 八坂の塔), in Gion, Kyoto. by KyotoDreamTrips, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Francis Xavier Chapel*

St. Francis Xavier Chapel by Malcolm Arouza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perpignan*

Perpignan by Korsa66, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

atardecer by Raul Miguel Mantilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Delfoi, Tesalia y Grecia Continental, Grecia*

20989044_10155559357021977_4349032267744165761_o by Patrick ADAIMI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciboure sunset*

Ciboure sunset by clémentgrenon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crozon...sunset*

P1030912_170721 by ericlc photos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Pont St Pierre à Toulouse au soleil couchant*

A man on the bridge by ericlc photos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Couchant*

Couchant by ericlc photos, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Coucher de soleil à grand palais by Fan LI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset - Istanbul*

Sunset - Istanbul by Levent Deniz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balaton, hungary*

Balaton, hungary by László Lénárt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Haugesund, Rogaland, Norueg*

Beyond words by Eva Kongshavn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset / Buftea*

Sunset / Buftea by ANDU 2100HP, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Alicante, Spain)*

(0252/13) La mejor hora del día by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena --- Spain*

Puerto de Cartagena by Pablo SG, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Blankenese*

Sunset in Blankenese by Max Stolbinsky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok sunset*

Bangkok sunset by Yordan Mihov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mont Saint Michel at sunset*

Mont Saint Michel at sunset by Liubomir Paut, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Float-in Movie*_

Float-in Movie by snapifragio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Qinghai, China*

Sunset in Qinghai, China 祁連卓爾山脈 by 黃 鈺軒, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunsets in Paris*

Sunsets in Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Battleship Cove - Fall River, Ma*_

Battleship Cove - Fall River, Ma by Robbie McLeod, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful Sunset*

Sunset by PhotoManiX Digital, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Moscow. April 2017.*_

DSC_1281 by Егор Денисенко, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow. June 2017.*

DSC_4092 by Егор Денисенко, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Volgograd Region. August 2017.*

DSC_1231 by Егор Денисенко, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*sunset by the cliffs*

sunset by the cliffs by K.H.Reichert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seascape sunset,Djerba - Tunisia*

Seascape sunset by Kaouane Hichem, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wulmstorf, Baja Sajonia, Alemania*

Sonnenuntergang in der Fischbeker Heide by Dennis Siebert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco downtown*

San Francisco downtown by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sunset by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mt Tam sunset*

Mt Tam sunset by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Tahoe, Sunset*

Lake Tahoe, Sunset by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aerial view of Golden Gate bridge during sunset*

Aerial view of Golden Gate bridge during sunset_ by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pink Tahoe sunset*

Pink Tahoe sunset by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fremont sunset*

Fremont sunset by Samir, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Into the Sunset*

Into the Sunset by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice sunset by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Key Largo, Florida*

Key Lergo Sunset 55-2 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice sunset by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Dora, Florida*

Mount Dora Sunset2 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mount Dora Sunset*

Mount Dora Sunset by Phillip Reynolds, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red Clouds*

Red Clouds by Phillip Reynolds, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Key Largo Sunset*

Key Largo Sunset-2 by Phillip Reynolds, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tranquility*

Tranquility by Phillip Reynolds, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*August 2017, Peak District, Derbyshire, UK...*

Lawrence Field Sunset.. by John Gregory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Over Owler....*

Sunset at Over Owler.... by John Gregory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parga, Epiro yMacedoniaOccidental, Grecia*

Sunset by Paul Thickitt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gimsøystraumen sunset*

Gimsøystraumen sunset by Clemens Gilles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sesvete, Grad Zagreb, Croacia*

come away with me by Cherrys Picks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Back roads home*

back roads home by Cherrys Picks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coucher de Soleil Paris La Défense*

Coucher de Soleil Paris La Défense by EC2015, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St.-Père-sur-Loire, Centro, Francia*

Sully août by nicolas caulier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Past*

Sunset over the Past by Jean-Michel Raggioli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RAF Typhoon Flypast Over Edinburgh Sunset*

RAF Typhoon Flypast Over Edinburgh Sunset by Stewart Miller Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

sunset by Andy M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pink sunset at my hometown*

Pink sunset at my hometown by Marielle de Valk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Coruña, Galicia, España*

ATARDECER 7/6/2017 by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clevedon Pier - Sunset*

Clevedon Pier - Sunset by Jonathan Rees, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Key Largo, Florida*

KeyLargo_Sunset by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shardlow, England*

Spanning the Sunset by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Key Largo, Florida*

Key Largo Sunset-3 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leicestershire, England*

Sunset Glory by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Key Largo, Florida*

Best Seat in the House-2 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Sunset Track by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malta Sunset*

Malta Sunset by Francesco Spadafina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Spiš castle*

Sunset on Spiš castle by Miroslav Sluk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubrovnik sunset*

dubrovnik sunset by James Andrews, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Worthing Sunset*

Worthing Sunset by Matt L, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Radisson Blu Resort - Denarau Island, Fiji*

Sunset For Two by Paul Huynh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Walk.Ponte Dom Luis I,Porto*

Sunset Walk by Davyd Samuels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Lake Tagkahnic, NY.*

Sunset lake. by Bryan Gregus, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset reflections*

Sunset reflections by Raul Miguel Mantilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful Sundown*

Sundown by Pa Cheng, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Preston Marina*

Sunset at Preston Marina by Tony Worrall Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tirana, Tirana, Albania*

Tiranë by Jo Hey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Madrid*

Ocaso en Madrid by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Europa*

Sunset by Bulda9, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Keszthely, Hungary*

Sin título by z e d s p i c s™, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaragoza, España*

ZaraGozar by Camilo Enrique, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Japan*

四草大橋｜Sunset by 里卡豆 Ricardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Coatham beach*

Sunset on Coatham beach by Chris Baldock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Sunset in Dubrovnik*_

Sunset in Dubrovnik by maheva bagard laursen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Lake Constance*

Sunset at Lake Constance by Sandra Sternenlicht, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*sunset at Greek island*

sunset lights by stelios, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Asturias.*

Atardecer en la Playa del Silencio, Asturias. by Eduardo Rojas Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Lighthouse at Pressonissi, Rhodes*

Sunset, Lighthouse at Pressonissi, Rhodes by Charles Saccani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatian sunset*

Croatian sunset by O W, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

Nizhni Tagil


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Key Largo, Florida*

Key Lergo Sunset by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*

A river to the sea by karin de bruin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hatchet Pond, England*

Sunset at Hatchet Pond by Ian Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne, England*

Sunset Boulevard by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scheveningen, Netherlands*

Pier van Scheveningen by karin de bruin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Derbyshire, England*

Frame Set and Match by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*

Sunset at Corfe Castle by Ian Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erewash canal, England*

A Dash Of Red by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*

Sunset by karin de bruin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne Borough, England, United Kingdom*

A Wave Of Colour by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Playa Fanabe, Canary Islands, Spain*

Tenerife Sunset by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne, England, United Kingdom*

Seafront Sunset by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Playa Fanabe, Canary Islands, Spain*

Sunset over Costa Adeje, Tenerife, Canary Islands by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne, England*


Converging Sunset by Steve Cole, on Flickr​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the city walls.*

Atardecer sobre las murallas. by Alberto Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at devil peak*

sunset at devil peak by Tommy wong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the City*

Sunset over the City by Hua Chai, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Seaside Sunset*

South Seaside Sunset by Henrik Sundholm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Batak Dam*

Sunset Batak Dam by Toni Terziev, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steles, Brittany, France*

Pointe Saint Mathieu by Nicolas SAVIGNAT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

FAI_9426 - 西高山夕景 Mt. High West, HK by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A Cold Sunset*

A Cold Sunset by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromel, Brittany, France*

Sunset Dino's Beach by Nicolas SAVIGNAT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*White Rock Lake*

Sunset by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset against the Storm*

Sunset against the Storm by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere at Rusia*

Sin título by fabro_man, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz de la Palma, Islas Canarias, España*

Lever du soleil, Iles Canaries Tenerife - 0141 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tel Ashraf, Israel*

Boys looking at the big ball by Mrs. and Mr. Majewski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Atardecer by Miguel Angel Bedate, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*French Polynesia TAHITI*

Twilight Tahiti Pointe Venus by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

Sunset Indian Ocean

Sunset Indian Ocean by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Mauritius*

sunset mauritius by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Moorea*

Sunset Moorea by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Distrito de Black River, Mauricio*

Panoramic Flic en Flac by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tahiti Sunset*

Tahiti Sunset by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Twilight Mauritius*

Twilight Mauritius by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mauritius IndianOcean*

Twilight Mauritius by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Travellers Palm Sunset*

Travellers Palm Sunset by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Mauritius*

Sunset Mauritius by Malaquin Eric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Sunsets*

2 for the price of 1 by Bob S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Escatawpa River estuary*

Sunset over the Escatawpa River estuary by Cisco Aguilar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tower Bridge, London*

Tower Bridge, London by Chris Gregory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Greece*

image-59433 by Rosemary Orlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Spain*

_MG_1948 by Domenico Carillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A farm; at sunset...*

A farm; at sunset... by TK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunse in Lisboa. Santa Catalina*

Lisboa. Santa Catalina by Lucía Doblas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Birma*

birma by Maxim Mogilevskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The sunsets on Uluwatu*

The sun sets on Uluwatu by Abhishek Shirali, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Drepano, Epiro yMacedoniaOccidental, Grecia*

Όμορφο δειλινό στο Δρέπανο Ηγουμενίτσας.... by Konstantinos Tsekas, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavromenos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami, Florida*

Miami Sunset by Nisah Cheatham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset in city*

Sunset in city by Miroslav Krejčí, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sankt Peter-Ording, Germany*

St. Peter Ording by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Joshua Tree NP, CA*

Wildfire Sunset by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crozon, Brittany, France*

Goulien by Tintin44, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Liguria, Italy*

Manarola Sunset by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom*

Stanage Trig Point.... by John Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Balaton, Hungary*

Sunset on Balaton lake by Miroslav Krejčí, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haukland, Nordland, Norway*

haukland - sunset by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom*

Higger Heather... by John Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunsets over the City*

PA217751 Panorama_ by seima i, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prospect Park, Minneapolis, Minnesota*

Fire in the Sky by Patton Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kittery Point Park at sunset*

Kittery Point Park at sunset by Sotitia Om, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset between city's buildings can also be awesome!! *

Sunset between city's buildings can also be awesome!! #streetphotography #streetphoto #streetview #sunset #athens #architecture #lovemycity #moodygrams by Fatalem Ultor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The light of Sunset.......*

The light of Sunset....... by Ravi Jaichand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

DSC01682_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset From The Rooftop*

Sunset From The Rooftop by Andrea GB de Lugo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ferris wheel under sunset (Panorama view)*

Ferris wheel under sunset (Panorama view) 天荒地老流連在摩天輪 by C Y, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Simple seascape from Novigrad in Croatia.*

Seascape by Miroslav Sluk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Waves*

Sunset Waves by Vedant Ghanekar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doha Skyline from the Islamic Art Museum*

Doha Skyline from the Islamic Art Museum by yannis marigo, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wat Arun Temple in bangkok thailand at sunset.*

Wat Arun Temple in bangkok thailand at sunset. by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok River View from Sirocco Skybar in Twilight moment, Bangkok Thailand by Vipu TaE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kerrville, Tx*

Kerrville, Tx by Rock Studios, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burrard Inlet, Vancouver*

Burrard Inlet, Vancouver by Gary KS Han, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden Hour in Piazza del Popolo*

Golden Hour in Piazza del Popolo by Mariene Valesan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

20170809-DSC07469_SW by S. Wapstra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the beach*

Sunset at the beach by Niclas Matt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dawstone Park, Lower Heswall, Wirral, UK*

Dawstone Park, Lower Heswall, Wirral, UK by Sophie Fitzpatrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Couple Sunset*

Couple Sunset by Mathieu Tpnd, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Petite lune*

Petite lune by Mathieu Tpnd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the beach*

Sin título by Mathieu Tpnd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Val Joly Nord Fr Sunset*

Val Joly Nord Fr Sunset by Mathieu Tpnd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vansubridge*

Vansubridge by Trine Iversen, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ebenheit, Saxony, Germany*

Saxon Swiss National Park by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marzamemi, Sicily, Italy*

tramonto a Marzamemi by Sergio Tumminello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hellevoetsluis, South Holland, Netherlands*

Zonsondergang in Hellevoetsluis by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delft, South Holland, Netherlands*

Delft, canal at sunset by Peter de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Visp, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

matterhorn sunset by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loenen, Guelders, Netherlands*

Sunset on Silver Heath by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hangzhou China*

IMG_4438-1 by Crystal~apple, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nordheim, Troms Fylke, Norway*

ullsfjord sunset by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

SPO by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*

Zonsondergang in Westduinpark by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Ramon, CA*

Thistles by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hellevoetsluis, South Holland, Netherlands*

Zonsondergang in Hellevoetsluis by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niechorze, West Pomeranian, Poland*

A sunset in Niechorze by LukasDuda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Havenhoofd, South Holland, Netherlands*

Sunset at Low Tide by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moerwijk, The Hague, South Holland*

Stadskantoor Gemeente Den Haag by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dunedin, Florida, Estados Unidos*

Glory by Joe Steinman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Dreiländersee*

" Sunset Dreiländersee " by René (kalbonsai), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Alimos beach*

Sunset at Alimos beach by Aris Paizanos-Mavrakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palit, Primorsko-Goranska, Croacia*

Sin título by Erik Lesniak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Taiwan*

106-09-07#1黃昏渲染所有，夜色開始彌漫；當日落與海一線，望著一點點消失的光芒；那是你的方向。。。 by Gary-photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Serena, Coquimbo, Chile*

Atardecer nuboso by Pablo Ramirez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset And Waves*

Sunset And Waves by Ashish Misra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sequoia National Park*

Sequoia National Park by Matt Machin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sundown at the Marina*

Sundown at the Marina by Gevoelige Platen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riedlings, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

Accelerating c.h.a.n.g.e by Stefan Bayer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Islande*

DSC_3070.jpg by Franck Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paddle au coucher du soleil*

Paddle au coucher du soleil by Marc Lecerf ┃Photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clear Lake, Houston, Tejas*

2017-09-08_11-06-36 by Bob Agan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Point of Ayr Lighthouse, Talacre*

Illuminated... no bulb required by Andy Rouse, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Krasnojarsk, Russia.*

Sunset, Krasnojarsk, Russia. by David Millican, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini*

Santorini by Andriy Tkachenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Search*

Sunset Search by Jim Joseph, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on the lake. Finland, summer*

Sunset on the lake. Finland, summer by Larissa Datsha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset colours...Porto Germeno, Ática, Grecia*

Sunset colours by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sivota,Greece*

Sunset in Sivota by Kotsikonas Elias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

sunset by Kotsikonas Elias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sivota - Greece*

Romantic Dinner by Kotsikonas Elias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bufos Island*

22-04 by Eliseo Lesende, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Côte d'Azur*

Côte d'Azur by Kuba Szymik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sluis, Zelándia, Países Bajos*

Nature Photography by Daniel Scheer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stella Plage Sunset*

Stella Plage Sunset by Matt Perron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shuishang Township, Condado de Chiayi, Isla de Taiwán*

八掌溪的秋芒夕色(Suanmang sunset @ Bajhang river)。 by Charlie 李, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach Activity At Sunset*

Beach Activity At Sunset by Jim Joseph, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Delta del Ebro / Spain*

crespuscle deltaic by Marc Serarols, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Onto Spadina*

Onto Spadina by kotsy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset In Kuta Beach*

Sunset In Kuta Beach by Iftakhar Hasan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach Runner*

Beach Runner by Mark Sapienza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turbine Sunset*

Turbine Sunset by Pembrokeshire Snapper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malaysian Sunset*

Malaysian Sunset by JayneB14, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola (Castellón --- Spain)*

Peñiscola by Carlos Serrano, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola --- Spain*

Peñiscola (Castellon) by Juan José Arasa, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istro village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the Bay...Herne Bay, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Sunset in the Bay by Neil Holden, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mill Mountain*

Enjoying A Summer Sunset From Mill Mountain Overlook by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moeraki Boulders, New Zealand*

_DNZ0761-Moeraki-Boulders-Sunset by Carol C, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gournes village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SUNSET Mt FUJI*

SUNSET Mt FUJI by hiroshi nittouji, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bayside sunset*

Bayside sunset by paul blake, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over White Beach of Boracay*

Sunset Over White Beach of Boracay by wernerccw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red Dawn*

Red Dawn by Daniel Boavida, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrickalinga Beach - a winter's sunset*

Golden Surf by Scott Olver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*HORSESHOE BEND*

ALREDEDORES DE HORSESHOE BEND 2 by Paqui & Quique (ver fotos por Álbumes), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Donau City*

Sunset at Donau City by Daniele Bisognin, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Taipei*

DSC_1584 by juor2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rovinj*

Rovinj by Mirel, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ekenäs, Finland*

Autumn sunset by Anssi Vartiainen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont Dom-Luís, Porto*

Porto by o coeur de la photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach sunset*

Beach sunset by Richard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aylmer, Quebec, Canadá*

Retour à bon port ... by Pierre-André SIMARD (artiste photographe), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fitzroy Island sunset*

Fitzroy Island sunset by Ryan Francis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mechelinki, Pomerania, Polonia*

Mechelinki by Maciek P, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Günbatımı-Sunset*

DSC01690_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kızkulesi-Üsküdar-İstanbul*

Kızkulesi-Üsküdar-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Haydarpaşa-İstanbul*

Haydarpaşa-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Büyükada Sunset*

Büyükada Sunset by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kadıköy-İstanbul*

Haydarpaşa Garı by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Summer Sunset Over Roanoke Valley by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anglesey, Wales*

Sunset over anglesey by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salem, Virginia*

Salem Fair Saturday Sunset Twilight by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mill Mountain*

Enjoying Monday Sunset From Roanoke Star Overlook by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

*The Russian Orthodox Church in Sofia, Bulgaria*

Spring in Sofia by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

*Skyline of Burgas, Bulgaria*

Burgas skyline by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

*Lion's Bridge in Sofia*

Lion's Bridge by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Günbatımı-Sunset*

DSC09106_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kız Kulesi-Üsküdar*

Kız Kulesi-Üsküdar by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul*

DSC01734b by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ömerli Baraj Gölü*

Ömerli Baraj Gölü by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gemi-Tekne*

DSC01566a by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siedlung, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

lake constance - sunset in autumn by Patrick Otto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

DSC08777 by Louis Lam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Train to Dusk*

Train to Dusk by Alcides Jolivet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Mary Lake Sunset*

St. Mary Lake Sunset by Ade Halford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sun is setting over Torun.*

Sunset by Slav Burn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Madrid,Spain*

Sunset by Alejandro Ramirez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oia sunset*

oia sunset by thodoris gkoutzamanis (max dreaming), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Before sunset*

Before sunset by hiroshi nittouji, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condado de Hall, Georgia, Estados Unidos*

Warm Horizons by John Cothron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset along the Kunene river, Rundu area Namibia*

IMGP8152 by Claudio Marchesi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset from Six Senses Koh Samui*

IMGP1373 by Claudio Marchesi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Savute*

IMGP2948 by Claudio Marchesi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bitterpan KTP*

IMGP1940 by Claudio Marchesi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Anantara Kihavah*

IMGP2606 by Claudio Marchesi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Khabarovsk*

Jet'n'spray by Daniil Yermolchuk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Verona*

Verona by Dorien Ivens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

DSCF7019 by Evaldo Cipolloni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alba de Tormes, Castilla y León, España*

20170525-072950.jpg by Juanjo Sánchez-Bayo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta. Indonesia*

Stone by Stone || Piedra a Piedra (Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta. Indonesia) by Chano Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Atardecer en soledad by Raul Miguel Mantilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Chicago O'Hare*

Sunset at Chicago O'Hare ORD by Sjmk-, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Port of Rotterdam *

h1 by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Sardegna*

Somewhere in Sardegna by Tomek Sz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Zion Canyon Overlook*

Sunset at Zion Canyon Overlook by Ryan Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful at Dusk *Corners of Singapore**

夜景, 海灣區 l Beautiful at Dusk *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perama, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

Sunset infrarouge by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

October sunset on forest pond by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

Urban Sunset by John Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Derbyshire, England*

Sunset over Derbyshire (plus my car!) by Steven Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chattahoochee River in Atlanta, Georgia*

Reflection at river bend by Hongyu Guo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset Peña de Francia by Jose A Parejo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Singapore, Central Singapore*

Louis Vuitton Singapore sunset by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaude, Clermont-Ferrand, France*

Place de Jaude sunset by Cyril RLY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carson Pass, California, United States*

High Sierra Sunset by Michael Maloney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zalamea La Real, Spain*

Atardecer zalameño by Samuel Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Hong kong*

Hong Kong by wesley6_6, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kerfontaine, Morbihan Brittany France*

Kerfontaine, Morbihan Brittany France by Salo Waas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina Sunset*

Carolina Sunset by Kristine Webb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Upside to Australia, Good Sunsets*

The Upside to Australia, Good Sunsets by Ean M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fisherman sunset*

fisherman sunset by jason davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Gomera, Islas Canarias*

La Playa by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borbalán, Islas Canarias, España*

What's on TV tonight? by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vallehermoso, Islas Canarias, España*

La Fortaleza by Jörg Bergmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Glow of Mountain View *A Beautiful Nature**

Sunset Glow of Mountain View *A Beautiful Nature* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hanioti sunset*

Hanioti sunset by Hazel Houliston, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogatynia*

after sunset by Kamil Gawlak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Sagaro*

Sunset Sagaro 4 by Jérôme PENSO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A near-fall sunset over Gray's Bay, Lake Minnetonka and the Minnehaha Creek headwaters.*

September in Minnetonka by Chris Murphy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

SiouPhoto-20170906-DSC_7914-HDR by 于修 程, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China*

Coucher de soleil flamboyant - Sunset on fire - 15/07/2017 - Hangzhou (China) by Geoffrey Maillard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moments before sunset...Dawn at southern Dead Sea*

Moments before sunset by Alex Berman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colors*

Colors by wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Immenstaad, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Immenstaad by wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Langenargen*

langenargen by wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Immenstaad, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Immenstaad by wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringerike, Norway*

Tranquility by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymark, Rogaland, Norway*

After Sunset Last Night by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

The hills of Pobrijezje by Adelina S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

The IJ by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seaham, England*

Rock Pool by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*

Hanukkiah Sunset by Nolan Thornberry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lakes Park, Florida*

Sunset by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bardolino, Veneto, Italy*

Sonnenuntergang Bardolino by Andreas Schild, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mt. Baldy, California*

Capturing the sun and moment. by My Le, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Singapore, Central Singapore*

Sunset Singapore city skyline by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quarto d'Altino, Veneto, Italia*

sunset by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

sunset by Christian Jacobsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kastrup, Hovedstaden, Dinamarca*

Sunset by Trine Christensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisbon Sunset*









http://www.arcadedarwin.com


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edinburgh City*









http://vieamhor.com/2013/11/edinburgh-city-vantage-points-real-edinburgh/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stonehenge Sunset*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2936940693/sizes/l/in/set-72057594073895657/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Monalisa*









http://www.eventsloscabos.com/2017/sunset-monalisa-10th-anniversary/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*vienna-virginia-wolf-trap-national-park*









https://www.famousdc.com/2013/07/01...trap-national-park-filene-center-sunset-1024/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Boat Cruise Waterfront Cape Town*









http://www.capextreme.com/product/sunset-sea-cruise/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Michigan Sunset in Charlevoix, Michigan*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lake_Michigan_Sunset_in_Charlevoix,_Michigan.JPG


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Germany*









https://wallpaperscraft.com/download/germany_sunset_city_end_of_day_93402/1280x1024


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Purple sunset*









https://wallpaperscraft.com/downloa...skyscrapers_beach_night_river_63195/1280x1024


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset behind Montreal City Hall*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sunset_behind_Montreal_City_Hall.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*World Trade Center Construction Sunset From Jersey City*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:World_Trade_Center_Construction_Sunset_From_Jersey_City.jpg


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kansas City, MO*









https://www.flipkey.com/blog/2017/03/25/top-10-us-destinations-for-solo-travel-in-2017/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Lake City*









http://jamesudall.net/blog/a-view-of-home/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Behind City*









http://www.coolwallpapers.me/sunset-behind-city/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Litlefjell, Romsdalen, Norway*

Beams by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Litlefjell, Romsdalen, Norway*


Beams by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymark, Rogaland, Norway*

Midsummer Night by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sana River/Sanski Most, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Sunset/Sana River/Sanski Most by Adelina S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Easington Colliery, England*

Alien Structure by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maryland*

Sunset by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laguna Beach, California*

Sunset and Relax by My Le, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Presque Isle Bay, Erie, Pennsylvania*

Victorian Princess on Sunset cruise on Presque Isle Bay by Dale Sins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bradfordville, Goulburn, New South Wales*

Sunset by Azza01, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodeo Beach, California*

Rodeo Beach Sunset by Michael Maloney, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Dutch Coast*

Sunset Dutch Coast by Salo Waas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*North-pier IJmuiden*

Sunset by Salo Waas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Rockies*

Sunset in Rockies by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eiffel Tower*

Torre Eiffel - Tour Eiffel - Eiffel Tower by Mikel Múgica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bayona, Aquitania, France*

Bayona (Bayonne), mercado de Navidad. by Mikel Múgica, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa de Barrika-ko Hondartza, Barrika, España*

Barrika (II) by Mikel Múgica, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

Last ray by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castlegregory, Kerry, Ireland*

Sunset on the Strand by Rik P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Sunset 4.5 by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

The Observers by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sakrisoy, Lofoten, Norway*

Sakrisoy, Lofoten, Norway by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlanta, Georgia*

Sunset at Atlantic Station by Hongyu Guo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Melero's Sunset by Jose A Parejo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jurong West New Town, Singapore, South West*

And the sun goes down by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puy de Dôme, Auvergne, France*

Puy de Dôme Sunset by Cyril RLY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Presque Isle State Park, Erie, Pennsylvania*

Sunset over Presque Isle State Park by Dale Sins, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gournes village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Krakow*

Sunset in Krakow by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in May (Astotin Lake)*

Sunset in May (Astotin Lake) by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dreamy sunset in Edmonton*

Dreamy sunset in Edmonton by Krystyna Piwowarczyk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bovère, Ródano-Alpes, France*

Lever du jour depuis le Mole by Ludovic74, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southport Sunset*

Southport Sunset by M. J. Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ishizu Marina*

Ishizu Marina by sake moge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southport Sunset*

Southport Sunset by M. J. Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chapel on the bridge in Rotherham silhouetted against the sunset*

Chapel on the bridge in Rotherham silhouetted against the sunset by rachel Marsden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roebling*

Roebling by Rob Amend, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Peñablanca*

Atardecer en Peñablanca by Rodrigo Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Santiago*

Atardecer by Rodrigo Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sunset by Rodrigo Muñoz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Hue, Vietnam*

Sunset, Hue, Vietnam by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany*

Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ipanema Sunset, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Ipanema Sunset, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Sydney, Australia*

Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sólfar, Reykjavik, Iceland*

Sólfar, Reykjavik, Iceland by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flag island, Sharjah*

Flag island, Sharjah by Irina Yaneya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Bali*

Sin título by JAY WU, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bratislava Castle after Sunset*

Bratislava Castle after Sunset by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymark, Rogaland, Norway*

Summer Memories Last Forever ♡ by Ranveig Marie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amarapura, Mandalay, Myanmar*

Silhouette Sunset by Daniël Hendrikx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goldwil, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

The mysterious mountain village by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Easington Colliery, England*

The Tardis Sunset by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset reflection by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Sonnenuntergang Venedig by Andreas Schild, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laguna Beach, California*

Sunset and Relax by My Le, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Presque Isle Bay, Erie, Pennsylvania*

Victorian Princess dinner cruise Sunset Tour Erie PA by Dale Sins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zalamea La Real, Spain*

Zalamea al atardecer by Samuel Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Singapore, Central Singapore*

Every sunset is different by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece1*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anglesey County, Wales, United Kingdom*

llandwyn island sunset by Rik P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

Too late by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Sunset on the twenty-eight April by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Santa Caterina*

Sunset in Santa Caterina by Frank Abbate, en Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Caribbean Sunset, Costa Rica*

Atardecer caribeño en Costa Rica by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Porto Cesareo*

Sunset in Porto Cesareo by Frank Abbate, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calabrian Sunset*

Calabrian Sunset by Frank Abbate, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marina di Guardia Piemontese, Cosenza*

Volare by Frank Abbate, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Taiwan*

台東-三仙台 by 王 振權, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Askim, Norway*

Askim, Norway 0315 - Sunset Landscape by IP Maesstro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago skyline at sunset *

Chicago skyline at sunset &#55357;&#56846; - Amazing view..!!! by ixiap, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borki, Lublin, Polonia*

Shadow on the river by Piotr Fil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Sardinia*

That moment.. by Gabriele Caredda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Peter's Basilica*

Orange Rome by Graeme Noble, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Qitang*

Qitang by x x, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset near Anjay Community Park, Madagascar*

Sunset near Anjay Community Park, Madagascar by mitchberk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Severina*

Santa Severina by Davide Squillace, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cordoba, Spain*

Cordoba Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Harmony, Pennsylvania*

Lake Sunset by Paul LiCausi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blyth Beach, England*

Beach Hut Sunset by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*golf course*

Sunset golf by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina Centre, Singapore, Central Singapore*

The sunset by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tellaro, Liguria, Italy*

Magic moment by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koitelinkoski, Oulu, Finland*

Koiteli sunset by Mikko Leinonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

D'un seul coup tout s'est embrasé by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saguaro, Arizona*

Saguaro Sunset by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*

Sestri Levante sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm --- Spain*

Benidorm by Sergio Herrería, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*First autum sunset*

First autum sunset by Stéphane MARTINEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Couché de Soleil sur Sanary*

Couché de Soleil sur Sanary by Maxime Devauchelle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Harshegy. Budapest, Hungary*

IMG_9880 by maro310, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

a camera man by morizo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torrance Beach, California*

Torrance Beach, California by Angel La Canfora, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, North Sea, Netherlands*

NL-2013 by Thomas Umbach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset somewhere USA*

alba... by Alberto Pignacca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gorgeous sunset at the Jupiter Lighthouse in Jupiter Florida along the waterway at the inlet. *

Aurora 2018 HDR Software Jupiter Inlet Lighthouse Square by Kim Seng, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mi nutriro' del tuo calore e del silenzio che urla.*

Mi nutriro' del tuo calore e del silenzio che urla. by Giovanni Maw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pembrokeshire County, Pais de Gales, Reino Unido*

A seat with a view by jason davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge sunset*

bridge sunset by jason davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Lindbergh Bay Beach, St. Thomas*

Sunset at Lindbergh Bay Beach, St. Thomas by Frederik Bak-Christensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catumbi, Río de Janeiro, Río de Janeiro*

carioca lifestyle by Caio Capela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Praia de Ipanema*

Praia de Ipanema by Caio Capela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uttakleiv Sunset*

Uttakleiv Sunset by pureassionhotography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zenith Beach*

Zenith Beach by laura limber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore Sunset*

Singapore HDR Sunset by Anthony Kernich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BIRMANIE MYEICK*

BIRMANIE MYEICK Coucher de soleil by Jacqueline GROUARD, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A good Sunset deserves a good Beer*

A good Sunset deserves a good Beer by Derk Remmers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pfäffikersee, Switzerland*

here comes the sun by Daniel Helbling, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*València, Spain*

Colours by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chambord, Centre region, France*

Chateau de Chambord before sunset by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*

Sunset in Toledo Spain by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*County Durham, United Kingdom*

cassop sunset by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*fisherman*

Sunset fishing by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

El Toro at sunset by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Campbell, Victoria, Australia*

The sunset at the 12 Apostles by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakio, Basque Country, Spain*

Catedral de San Juan de Gaztelugatxe sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*

Town Square sunset by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

Thau prend feu by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Limni town*

Limni town by johnprodi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sin título by Nihal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central, Hong Kong.*

Sunset silhouette by snapcat101, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bryce Sunset*

Bryce Sunset by Amy Kelsall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Cappadocia*

Sunset in Cappadocia by Ash and Debris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Constance- sunset*

Lake Constance- sunset by Patrick Otto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Ray Across The Clouds*

Sunset Ray Across The Clouds *A Beautiful Nature* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Cimarroncito Peak*

Sunset Over Cimarroncito Peak-01399 by gsegelken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset @ Salzburg Old Town*

Sunset @ Salzburg Old Town-00343 by gsegelken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Barnegat Bay, New Jersey*

Sunset Over Barnegat Bay @ Harvey Cedars, New Jersey-2359 by gsegelken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer in Athens*

summer in Athens by Chris Lappas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Monastiraki*

Monastiraki Vistas by Chris Lappas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset skiing in Parnassos*

Παρνασσός by Chris Lappas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Watching the sunset from work...*

P1040291dxo optics by Chris Lappas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The best shot*

_DSC5636-en-tant-qu'objet-dynamique---1 by hmetosche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Absolument magnifique !!!!!!*

_MG_6611565554-en-tant-qu'objet-dynamique---1 by hmetosche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset during a safari in South Africa*

Sunset by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Thongsala Beach - Koh Phangan*

Sunset by Jutta M. Jenning, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Koh Phangan Thailand*

Sonnenuntergang - Sunset Koh Phangan Thailand by Jutta M. Jenning, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenbühl, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Bench by Tom Draxler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Vietnam*

Atardecer by Inmacor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red Sunset on trapani*

Red Sunset on trapani by Melinda Campanella, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corralejo, Fuerteventura, Canary Islands*

Sunset At Bristol Playa by Marc Sayce, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pink sky at night.*

Pink sky at night. by Nicola Cambridge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Floisvos marina - Athens, Greece*

Sunset at Floisvos marina - Athens, Greece by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Limassol marina, Cyprus*

Sunset over Limassol marina, Cyprus by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden Sunset over New York City*

Golden Sunset over New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

IR sunset by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuta, Bali, Indonesia*

Kuta Beach sunset by Dillan K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loch Ard Gorge, Victoria, Australia*

Sunset at The Island Arch at Loch Ard Gorge along The Great Ocean Road Victoria Australia by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Liguria, Italy*


Manarola by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aruba*

Let the water flow by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset country road by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Cado, Brittany, France*

Sunset in Saint-Cado, Brittany by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Playa de Valdearenas / Liencres, Liencres, Spain*

Alain by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almonte, Andalusia, Spain*

Autumn is coming by Jose Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Øyangen, Ringerike, Norway*

The Gathering II by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset by Chelsea Piers, New York City*

Sunset by Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the Flisvos marina in Athens, Greece*

Sunset at the Flisvos marina in Athens, Greece by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City, sunset over the Hudson River*

New York City, sunset over the Hudson River by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto Alto, Santarém, Portugal*

sunset reflections by jonix_k, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magic sunset*

Magic sunset by nicolas canonne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scenic Scotland*

Sunset by tina mckay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections, sunset in Iceland*

Reflections, sunset in Iceland by fredschalk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Reykjavik*

Sunset over Reykjavik by fredschalk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Arbaer Museum, Reykjavik*

Sunset at Arbaer Museum, Reykjavik by fredschalk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gorokan, Nueva Gales del Sur, Australia*

Tranquility by iolite1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorama of Hong Kong City skyline at sunset*

Panorama of Hong Kong City skyline at sunset by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mourilyan Sunset *

Mourilyan Sunset - Aug 30, 2017 by Joseph Brimacombe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Kahajaguda, hyderabad, India.*

Sunset at Kahajaguda, hyderabad, India. by K.V Ashwin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Areopagos Hill, Atenas, Ática*

The Acropolis in Athens.Shot taken from Lycabettus hill. by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney Harbour Bridge*

Sydney Harbour Bridge by wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balaruc, France*

Squared sunset by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kefken - Kocaeli - Turkey*

Kefken - Kocaeli - Turkey by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bayridge, New York*

Amazing clouds in sunset. by Alan Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harvest Sun*

Harvest Sun by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piombino, Tuscany, Italy*

Tuscany coast by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Papworth Everard, England, United Kingdom*

Calm country sunset by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croome Court, England, United Kingdom*

Croome sunset by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uskedal, Hordaland, Norway*

Uskedal at sunset by Dan Kristiansen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, DC*

Sunset Washington monument by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

sunset over rio de janeiro by Oliver Glub, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Last rays of sun over Richmond VA.*

rva sunset by Bill Dickinson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*View at the sunset of the financial district of Manhattan in New York City*

View at the sunset of the financial district of Manhattan in New York City by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Gherkin n Weaver London*

Sunset over Gherkin n Weaver London by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto skyline view from Ward's Island*

Sunset over the city by Howard Yang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ward's island Sunset*

Ward's island Sunset by Howard Yang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The City of Lights*

The City of Lights by Elia Locardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City Above The Clouds, Darjeeling*

City Above The Clouds, Darjeeling by Jay Berkow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset from the Dugald Stewart Monument, sitting high above the City of Edinburgh*

City Lights by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kota Kinabalu City Mosque*

Kota Kinabalu City Mosque by naza.carraro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another stunning sunset above the city of Montréal!*

Take Me Away - Décarie Blvd. MTL by Nadia Seccareccia, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nuevo Taipéi*

沙崙海灘 by 迷惘的人生, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Late August crazy sunset shot at the Louvre.*

Louvre Pyramid Reflection Part One by yannis marigo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Donaudurchbruch*

Donaudurchbruch by DS Fotowelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Cigu lagoon*

七股觀海樓的夕色（Sunset @ Cigu lagoon)。 by Charlie 李, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lülsdorf, Nordrhein-Westfalen,Germany*

HDR Sunset ma Rhein Marcin Adrian, Marcin_Adrian, [url]www.marcinadrian.de, 50389 Wesseling, werbekurier, Stadt Wesseling[/url] by Marcin Adrian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Zappeio, Atenas*

Sunset in the city by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Port Darwin*

Sunset over Port Darwin by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ofen, Budapest*

Sunset in the city by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southport Sunset*

Southport Sunset by M. J. Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poetic sicilian sunset*

Poetic sicilian sunset by Giuseppe D, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Market with Masoleum of Sheik Muslihiddin in Chudschand*

Streetlife - Market with Masoleum of Sheik Muslihiddin in Chudschand by phhesse, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Netherlands - Amsterdam*

Delta Air Lines Airbus A330-200 N855NW by Ewout Pahud de Mortanges, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Thomsons Spirit leaving Dubrovnik*

The spirit at sunset by James Andrews, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boat trip at sunset*

Boat trip at sunset by Jan Zmeko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adler, Krai de Krasnodar, Rusia*

Black Sea by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunsets in Greece*

Sunset by Lukáš Valíček, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rhosneigr, Pais de Gales, Reino Unido*

The Golden Hour by Ant Humphreys, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Dreveník*

Sunset on Dreveník by Miroslav Sluk, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Tympaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durkar, England, United Kingdom*

Sunset electrics by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

Destins liés by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prince Edward Island, Canada*

Seacow Head Sunset, PEI Canada by ANGELA HOUSE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Acorn Industrial, Oakland, California*

San Francisco at Sunset by Shelly Prevost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ceredigion County, Wales, United Kingdom*

Clarach Bay Sunset by Oliver Glub, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torrevieja, Spain*

Spanish sunset by John A Hemmingsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kensington, New York*

King's Borough ( aka Brooklyn ) in sunset. by Alan Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chonburi, Thailand*

TWO FISHERMEN by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirkkonummi, Southern Finland*

The Drunken Sauna by Petteri Kari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warragul, Victoria, Australia*

Sunset Bona Vista Warragul Spring by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Against The Wind"*

"Against The Wind" by Roi.C ., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*End of the day*

End of the day by Roi.C ., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brotherhood*

brotherhood by Roi.C ., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Penang, Malaysia.*

Ray Of Hope by zol latiff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter sunset at Rileys Lock*

Winter sunset at Rileys Lock by paul graunke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto Germeno, Ática, Grecia*

Sunset today by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guadalmina Beach, Marbella*

Guadalmina Beach, Marbella by Jesbert Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Singapore City Sunset by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helgelandskysten, Norway*

Midnight sun, Helgelandskysten, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prince Edward Island, Canada*

Cavendish Lookout, PEI at sunset by ANGELA HOUSE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Acorn Industrial, Oakland, California*

San Francisco at Sunset by Shelly Prevost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Acorn Industrial, Oakland, California*

San Francisco at Sunset by Shelly Prevost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coney Island, New York*

Coney Island in sunset. by Alan Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krabi, Thailand*

Baan nong thale by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coney Island, New York*

Rock and Surf # 2 by Alan Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cudillero, Asturias, Spain*

Gueirua sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Sunset over England by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Worcestershire, England, United Kingdom*

Swans by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

Mute swans at sunset by Dan Kristiansen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*

A Sunset in Croatia by Juergen Seim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Rom by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier des Ternes, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Sunset on Place de l'Etoile after a rainy day by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quiet hills of Montenegro*

Quiet hills of Montenegro by Michał Zmonarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Redcar and Cleveland Borough, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Saltburn pier_0492lq by Aidan Williamson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schouwen-Duiveland, Zelándia, Países Bajos*

Sonnenuntergang in den Dünen by Norbert Reimer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Good night Saarbrooklyn*

Good night Saarbrooklyn by Mario A, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porthcawl, South Wales*

Porthcawl, South Wales by Purple OneTwoEight, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heading to the sunset*

Heading to the sunset by nasia xou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long exposure sunset*

Long exposure sunset by Corine Ouellet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunsets in Florence*

Sunsets in Florence by Corine Ouellet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ducks and sunset*

Ducks and sunset by Jan Zmeko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taichung*

IMG_3103a by bfatphoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Outside the city*

Outside the city by .Markus Landsmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Helsingborg*

Sunset in the City by Susanne Nilsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset And The City*

Sunset And The City by Riccardo Maria Mantero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the city*

Sunset in the city by ANDREA PACI CRESTI, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Sunrise on I-40, northern New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Sunset at Maxwell National Wildlife Refuge. New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Sunset at Sitio de anidación Homochén (Nesting site Homochén) by Sisal, Yucatan, Mexico. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Borough, Londres, Inglaterra*

City Sunset by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cuckmere Haven Sunset *

Cuckmere Haven Sunset (Explored 22/03/15) by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Queen Elizabeth II Bridge*

Queen Elizabeth II Bridge by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canary Wharf through the Thames Barrier*

Canary Wharf through the Thames Barrier by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blackwall Basin*

Blackwall Basin by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canada Water Library*

Canada Water Library by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buckingham Palace *

Buckingham Palace (Explored 15/01/16) by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the London Eye*

Sunset at the London Eye by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Albert Bridge Sunset*

Albert Bridge Sunset by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porth Nanven, another autumn sunset*

Porth Nanven, another autumn sunset (explored 29/09/17) by Dom Haughton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skomer Island sunset*

skomer island sunset by jason davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Glow, pembrokeshire*

Sunset Glow, pembrokeshire by jason davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mountain Sunset*

Mountain Sunset by Gareth Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset-on-a-Prince*

Sunset-on-a-Prince by Karl Heath, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset lake by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*pond sunset*

pond sunset by steven, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zinnowitz, Germany*

Seebrücke Zinnowitz by Ace Wolter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Besford, England, United Kingdom*

Radio Telescope by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cyprus*

Sunset is a show, free for everyone by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Italy*

Manarola Sunset by Henry Liu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

sunset-3719 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Lentiscal, Andalusia, Spain*

_DSC1242-2 by Jose Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, Bermeo, Spain*

Mars by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marco Island, Florida*

Blue Sunset by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper Milovaig, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Neist Point Lighthouse in the Isle of Skye by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Sunset in Prague!!!!! by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croome Court, England, United Kingdom*

A tree by a river by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Agia Napa, Famagusta District, Cyprus*

Sunset in the bottle by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flying at Sunset*

Flying at Sunset by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*WILD SEA*

WILD SEA by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt lake in Kos island Greece*

Sunset in Salt lake by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Prague!!!!!*

Sunset in Prague!!!!! by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the Lake*

Sunset in the Lake by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Asfendiou village in Kos island Greece*

Sunset magic by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Cavo Paradiso beach*

Sunset in Cavo Paradiso beach by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port of Kos island Greece*

Port of Kos island Greece by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Agios Stefanos Kos island*

Agios Stefanos Kos island by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset moment in Kos island Greece*

Empty chair.. by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the Three Sisters and the Stone Elephant, Taranaki, New Zealand.*

Three Sisters Sunset by Stephen Milner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Seine river in Paris.*

Spring sunset by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset reflection in the Louvre fountains*

Sunset reflection in the Louvre fountains by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer sunset in Louvre*

Summer sunset in Louvre by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Silhouettes of Eiffel Tower, Obelisk of Luxor and Statue of the town of Lille at Place de la Concorde, Paris.*_

Sundown silhouettes by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice Sunset by Henry Liu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*evening*

eve-1500 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Zealand*

Sunset on top of the hill by JELLY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, Bermeo, Spain*

Clouds on the sea (Explore #1) by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marco Island, Florida*

Naples Sunset by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Missillac, Pays de la Loire, France*

A Castle in Brittany by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset boats by still_shotz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London at sunset by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croome Court, England, United Kingdom*

Sunset by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bucharest, Romania*

Sunet in the city by Luminita, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Michigan, US*

Winter Glow by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Playa de Valdearenas / Liencres, Liencres, Spain*

A magic world (Explore #1) by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fiji, South Pacific*

Church, Beach & Sunset by JELLY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

sunset-2116 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broomhall, England, United Kingdom*

Trees in the flood by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benicassim (Castellón--- Spain)*

PLAYA DE BENICASIM (CASTELLON) SPAIN. by LUIS A. P. WOLGESCHAFFEN, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fluethoern, Lower Saxony, Germany*

Sunset over Wadden Sea by Carsten aus MK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durkar, England, United Kingdom*


A prong of sunset by wilkinsong, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liberty State Park, Jersey City, New Jersey*

The Star-Spangled Banner by Alan Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unnstad, Nordland, Norway*

Lofoten, Unstad sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset behind the clouds by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gironde, France*

afterglow (Explore #1) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portovenere, Liguria, Italy*

the cave by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pirton, England, United Kingdom*

Swan Lake by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kentallen, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Spectacular Sunset on Loch Linnhe in Ketallen by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cases de Pujol, Valencia, Spain*

Wind by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perth CBD skyline taken from the footbridge at Mt Lawley Train Station*

Skyline by Sean Makin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The perfect shelf cloud*

the perfect shelf cloud by Bart Harmsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shi Shi Beach*

Shi Shi Beach by Photos By RM, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Morro Bay*

Sunset by Martinus Scriblerus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lieu : Roche bleue, Saint-Laurent du Maroni. Guyane .*

Sunset by Alain DID, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shakopee, Minnesota.*

Farm Sunset m7s by Greg Riekens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* North Sea, west coast of Norway *

Serene by Eva Kongshavn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ardgour Sunset*

Ardgour Sunset by Tim Haynes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colonia del Sacramento, Colonia, Uruguay*

recuerdos de mi nueva y triste vida by daniel pontin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Captain Hook's Croc / Peter Pan*

Captain Hook's Croc / Peter Pan by Danielle Bea Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ban Sam Chong Tai (Takua Thung District, Thailand)*

Ban Sam Chong Tai (Takua Thung District, Thailand) by weera sunpaarsa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duranbah Beach Dawn*

Duranbah Beach Dawn by rod marshall, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*


SDQH0515 by Jeff Chiu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Pyli/Kos Greece*

Sunset in Pyli/Kos Greece by Thomas Taubenberger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney harbor bridge*

Sunset by Edward Howard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sydney*

IMG_3619 by Edward Howard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marbella, Andalucía, Spain*

Puesta de sol by Antonio Cha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minsk & Belarus*

City Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Standing on the beach*

standing on the beach by Michael McIlvaney, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campanar, Valencia*

The lake of calm by Jorge Císcar, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*evening*

eve-1455 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lavagna, Liguria, Italy*

the last sunset of September by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Slovakia*

Tree and the sun by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Annat, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Ben Alligin Sunset by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hiroshima, Japan*


Itsukushima Shrine, Miyajima, Japan by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Harbour Bridge @ Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Main Plaza @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Sunset, Süleymaniye Camii, Istanbul, Turkey by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Matanzas, Cuba*


Sunset, Bahía de Cochinos, Playa Larga, Cuba by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Matanzas, Cuba*


Sunset, Bahía de Cochinos, Playa Larga, Cuba by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Wat Arun @ Sunset, Bangkok, Thailand by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Sunset in Bagan, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Sunset in Bagan, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


U Bein Bridge @ Sunset, Amarapura, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Weseler Werft @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hubei, China*


Wuhan Yangtze River Bridge @ Sunset, Wuhan, China by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Harbour Bridge @ Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


U Bein Bridge at Sunset, Amarapura, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Northern Territory, Australia*


Sunset in the Kakadu NP, Northern Territory, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Central, Sri Lanka*


Sunset, Dambulla, Sri Lanka by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Southern, Sri Lanka*


Sunset, Tissamaharama, Sri Lanka by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Sunset, Hong Kong, China by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*


Fisherman at Sunset, Amarapura, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Delhi, India*


Sri Digambar Jain Lal Mandir during Sunset, Delhi, India by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sydney Harbour Bridge @ Sunset, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


View from Gedimino Pilis @ Sunset, Vilnius, Lithuania by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Höchst and Schwanheim seen from Goetheturm @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Skyline seen from Deutschherrnbrücke @ Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Ipanema Sunset, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Ipanema Sunset, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset @ Stockton Beach, Port Stephens, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shan, Myanmar*


Sunset at Inle Lake, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tasmania, Australia*


Sunset, Freycinet NP, Tasmania, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


Sunset, Killarney National Park, Ireland by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Sunset, Istanbul, Turkey by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sunset in Balmain, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sydney Harbour @ Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Watsons Bay @ Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


View from Observatory Park @ Sunset, Sydney, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Sunset, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Delhi, India*


New Delhi Sunset, India by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*


Sunset, Vilnius, Lithuania by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Gyeongsang, South Korea*


Sunset, Gyeongju National Museum, Gyeongju, South Korea by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shan, Myanmar*


Sunset, Inle Lake, Myanmar by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saxony, Germany*


Sunset seen from Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tasmania, Australia*


Sunset, Freycinet NP, Tasmania, Australia by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Agios Ioannis, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castaneras, Asturias, Spain*

Gueirua sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Sky is Burning by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*

the wave by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

After Sunset by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

Trabzon, Turkey


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Switzerland*

Oro by Seba Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Lake Allatoona*

Sunset on Lake Allatoona by Brandon Westerman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

2017-09-26-Sunset-P1030116 by Gabriel Fung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over fields*

sunset over fields by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Papworth Everard, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Ride to the sun by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elsworth, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Welcome by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cambridgeshire sunset*

Cambridgeshire sunset by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Rhine*

Sunset over Rhine by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calm country sunset*

Calm country sunset by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sky is Burning*

Sky is Burning by Martin, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*

Liguria sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hyde Park, London, England*

Winter Wonderland by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arthog, Wales, United Kingdom*

Sunset over the Mawddach by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

NYC by Frank Wittig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yavapai, Arizona, United States*

Arizona Sunset by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pitigliano, Tuscany, Italy*

Pitigliano after sunset by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sunset*

sunset-3740 by eric xie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cavi, Liguria, Italy*

Liguria sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arthog, Wales, United Kingdom*

Silhouettes Explored 130915 #140 by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal*

Sunset in Porto / Portugal by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Carolina, USA*


Sunset over Bogue Sound by Grady McKinley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


BNSF Eola Yard by Stephen Hanafin, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Atardecer en Cancun by Nella Rosas, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Night Tagil*

https://vk.com/ilovent


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset With Gull*

Sunset With Gull by nino coletti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gemilang Dam*

Gemilang Dam by Md Farhan's Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carolina Sunset*

Carolina Sunset by Kristine Webb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lu Jia Zui, Shanghai*

Ambas luces. by Alberto Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gaztelugatxe*

Gaztelugatxe eta Akatxa Irla by Koldobika Arriaga, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pratumnak*

Fire cloud over Pratumnak by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bandon, Oregon*

Riding into the sunset by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gulf of Thailand*

sun beams 2 by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sukhothai sunset*

Sukhothai sunset by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sukhothai sunset*

Sukhothai sunset 2 by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Windsurfer sunset*

Windsurfer sunset by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aker Brygge, Oslo*

sola går ned by Stephan, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Milazzo (ME), Sicily - Italy*









logan1975 said:


>


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature*

Sol de espinas by Antonio Camelo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Forest*

Forest by Miroslav Sluk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere place*

DSCN0511-3 by Patrick Maddix, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stramproy, Limburgo*

Original colors by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The beauty of Baie de Kuto*

The beauty of Baie de Kuto by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mood of Inverness*

Mood of Inverness by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Mariana*

Sunset Mariana by Marco Silveira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Sunset by João Carlos Antonio, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Liguria, Italy*


Manarola sea storm by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bury St. Edmunds, England, United Kingdom*

English sunset by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broomhall, England, United Kingdom*

Fire and flood by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tusayan, Arizona, United States*

Arizona sunset by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bagnoregio, Lazio, Italy*

Civita di Bagnoregio in sunset by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barrika, Basque Country, Spain*

Barrika sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Church by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arthog, Wales, United Kingdom*

Last light on Pared y Cefn Hir by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Podere Poderuccio, Tuscany, Italy*

Sunset in the Tuscan countryside by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broomhall, England, United Kingdom*

Sunset over the flood - Explored 150216 by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

*Nizhni Tagil*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Wadi Rum, Jordan*

converteds_140 by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pirton, England, United Kingdom*

Pirton sunset by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hoe, Plymouth, England*

Sunset at the funfair by Rich Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambridgeshire, England*

Sunset clouds by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sestri Levante, Liguria, Italy*

The Hole by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pirton, England, United Kingdom*

Pirton sunset - Explored 25/08/15 #80 by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellón --- Spain*

Puerto (Grao Castellón) by Jose, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Afrata village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Summer Solstice Sunset Dr. Pepper Sign Roanoke by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northolt Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Whisperliner Sunset by Jonathan Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Heidelberg after sunset by Alexander Lauterbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Spring's Last Sunset Roanoke Star Mill Mountain by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northolt Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Hawk Sunset by Jonathan Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Spring's Last Sunset Reflects In Wells Fargo Building As Hotel Roanoke Looks On by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northolt Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Sunset Beech by Jonathan Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Spring's Last Sunset Roanoke [Explored] by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northolt Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Golden Alpha by Jonathan Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Cheretiana, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Patada al agua. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Faro, Portugal*


Puesta de sol en el Algarve II by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Sol intenso de atardecer. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Puesta de sol en Punta Umbría XV. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Amanecer II by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Amanecer en Punta Umbría (recogida del trasmallo) by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Atardecer. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Amanecer desde la Ría de Punta Umbría. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Un dulce atardecer. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Merece la pena madrugar. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Amanecer en la Rabida (Palos de la Frontera-Huelva) by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Puesta de sol en los Pinos de Valverde. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Piskopiano village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Sunset over Prague*








[/url]Hradčany Silhouettes by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia (Alicante --- Spain)*

Denia by Vicente de Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Afrata village, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## sgo70 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mój brytyjski klik.
by thesqrt, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auch - France*


Cathédrale enveloppée de mystère by Pierre-Paul Feyte, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Lasithi plateau, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, Turkey *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF4562 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF5677 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF1790 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


S0031006 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF1495 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Rascacielos / Skyscrapers by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Atardecer / Sunseet by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Torres en el Mar / Towers in the Sea by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


GTC by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Ferry by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venecia by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Atardecer con Teide / Sunset by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Edmonton skyline after sunset/ Canada*

City of Edmonton skyline after sunset by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*High Island, Alberta/ Canada*

Last Light over High Island by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola --- Castellón, Spain*

Puesta de sol en Peñíscola (Castellón). España. by joaquina conde, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece
*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Alanya, Turkey *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Hotel "Ukraine" and Moscow city business center by Mikhail G, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## maxcompose (Sep 12, 2017)

Sunset Phromthep Cape, Phuket

Sony NEX-5T with Sigma 30mm F2.8
30mm, f13, 1sec, ISO100


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau(Ras el ma),Oriental (east)of MoroccoIMG_7867


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gerani, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice! I'm always mersmerized by the color and beauty of sunsets.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

(0321) Faro del cabo Huertas (Alicante) by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kouremenos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm by coulportste, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Santa Pola Sunset - Explored! Thank you by Fotomondeo, en Flickr
SANTA POLA- ALICANTE, SPAIN.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Basílica de San Pedro by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fourteen Fifty Two by Kristian Francke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Maui Sunset by Neil Bergman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol, IN - US*


Frozen Sunrise by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


明星樹 l Celebrity Tree, Upper Seletar Reservoir Park *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tainan - Taiwan*


0S7A5898 by KUEN-CHERNG DAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Las Vegas Sunsets by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Cats of Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2014*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Albufera , Valencia, Spain.

Albufera (Valencia) by Toñi Blasco Llorca, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Gemeinde Gammelshausen, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany *


Sonnenuntergang by -c-a-b-, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, 2014*








my shot


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Yerseke, Zeeland, Netherlands *


Zonsopkomst Yerseke met veel kleur! by Omroep Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Zierikzee, Zeeland, Netherlands *


Kleurrijke start by Omroep Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gournia, near minoan site, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli monastery, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux *


Family trip by Valentino Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


Shanghai World Financial Center and Jin Mao Tower by George Nevrela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar *



Recargando Energía - Recharging Power by Abel Maestro Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany *


There Is A Heaven, Let´s Keep It A Secret. (EXPLORE #1 - Jan 8, 2016) by Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai *


LIGHT by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


_DSC0015456 by hmetosche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf *


Escape from the darkness by Werner Thorenz Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Winter sunset in Novaya Basmannaya street by Artem Denisov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Over Tuscany - Italy*

Red Route One by Stefano F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaiserstuh hill - Germany*


Vineyard Terraces 'Kaiserstuhl' by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Sunset on Half Dome by Dan Huntley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado River - US*


Watching Flaming Sunset on the Colorado River - Horseshoe Bend Page, AZ 11-26-2016. by David Cherniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Baumstamm by Rolf Wotke, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Utah Sunset*

Sunset by Timothy K Hamilton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belmont, Newcastle, Nueva Gales del Sur*

Sunset by Yury Prokopenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne Central, Melbourne, Victoria*

The City at Sunset by Mark Iommi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gamla Staden, Malmö, Skåne*

Sunset in the city by Maria Eklind, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sevilla at sunset*

Sunset over the city 1 by BENEZIC VIEWS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*a romantic sunset over the city*

a romantic sunset over the city by saud buhamdi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Diaz Lake Sunset*

Diaz Lake Sunset by James S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bad Hersfeld at sunset*

Road to the city by lomerle92, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greenside, Edinburgh, Scotlanda*

City Lights by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The city of sunsets*

The city of sunsets by Juan Martin Cola Ramis, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canadá*

Sunset over the city by Howard Yang Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Sunset in the City by Ezry Abdul Rahman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Sunset on the City by Michael Elliott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The City Burns*

The City Burns by Ernie Kwong Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station on Tereshkova Street*

City, Sunset & the Flue by Kaan Aksoy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Hong Kong Skyline seen from atop the Victoria Peak...*

The City of Gold... by Rakesh JV, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Manila, Luzon, Philippines.*

SkyBar Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mekong River in Luang Prabang, Laos, Asia*

Mekong Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wat Arun, Bangkok, Thailand.*

Wat Arun Dusk by Piotr Gaborek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*High Altitude Sunset...Verkhnyaya Alaarcha, Chuy, Kirguistán*

High Altitude Sunset by Piotr Gaborek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Frodsham Marshes, Cheshire*

Frodsham Marshes Sunset by Ian Bonnell, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vouves village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, near Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rolling into the sunset*


Rolling into the sunset by Edmund Horka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bombinhas, Santa Catarina, Brazil*


World Water Day 2018 . . . by Eric Royer Stoner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ergoiena, Navarre, Spain*


Visión by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alajero, Canary Islands, Spain*


Take Me to Church by Jörg Bergmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valle Gran Rey, Canary Islands, Spain*


Amanecer En El Puerto by Jörg Bergmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*


Sunset at Jimboomba by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borbalán, Canary Islands, Spain*


Cloudy Sunset at Playa Inglés by Jörg Bergmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset over the city*


Sunset over the city by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ragusa Vecchia, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*


The end of the day in Cavtat - Explored by Mandy Hedley, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunset over Ulaanbataar, Mongolia

Sunset over Ulaanbataar by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Sunset at Waijarang Beach, Lembata Island, Indonesia*


Sunset at Waijarang Beach, Lembata Island by Ahmad Syukaery, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Houhai Lake in Beijing, China*


China-40 by Tristan Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Burning Sunset by Miroslav Petrasko, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

*Sunset in Jeonju - South Korea*


Sunset in Jeonju - South Korea - Travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sougia, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Sawdust (Jul 24, 2014)

Ensenada, Baja California, Mexico.


----------



## Sawdust (Jul 24, 2014)

Ensenada, Baja California, Mexico.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Almería --- Spain.*


Almería. by José Antonio Carmona Villa-Real, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Pefkos, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belmont, Newcastle, Nueva Gales del Sur*

Sunset by Yury Prokopenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Charleroy, Provincia de Henao, Bélgica*

sunset by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valley of the Temples: Tempio di Giunone*

Valley of the Temples: Tempio di Giunone by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Train station*

Charleroi Sud by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

sunset by Danny VB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on the Isle of Wight*

Sunset by Martin Horne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

sunset by PokemonaDeChroma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sydney*

Sunset in Sydney by Jill Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phraya River in Bangkok city *

Aerial view panorama of Bhumibol suspension bridge cross over Chao Phraya River in Bangkok city with car on the bridge at sunset sky and clouds in Bangkok Thailand. by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Painesville, Ohio*

Sunset Painesville by Kevin Vail, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odessa*

city sunset by photoksenia, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia*

City Sunset by Tom Ipri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sardegna*

Sunset in Sardegna by Franco Beccari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sun going down in Singapore.*

City sunset by wilkinsong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*HCM city sunset from the other side of Sai Gon river.*

HCM city sunset by leduytien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Last light during the golden hour at Chicago*

Gold Paint by Piriya Pete Wongkongkathep, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok City*

Sunset by Pakorn Prapaisuwan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belarus*

City Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco,California*

City sunset by Kyo PR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge*

Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Aidan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passignano sul Trasimeno, Umbria, Italy*

Sunset by Paolo Mannino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline at sunset*

Chicago Skyline by Emin Cavalic, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalami, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Zakros, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Myrthos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)

Portland, Oregon








by Mark Stalcup


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)

This and the latter are actually mine


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*







my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Kasumigaura,Inashiki, Ibaraki, JAPAN*

Peaceful Sunset by Mirai Takahashi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Linden*

Sunset over Linden by x1klima, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Shkodra Lake, Albania.*


Coucher de soleil by Cécile Rubi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alone on the coast*

Alone on the coast by Marat Assanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Cornfield*

Sunset Cornfield by ObsCure Atmosphere, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Chile*

Santiago by Juan_Enrique, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

Biograd na Moru by Stephen Eustace, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Broadway in front and Fremont in the background.*

Bridges by John Behrends, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lérida, Cataluña, Spain*

Juliette by Jorge Lázaro, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sundown at McCovey Cove. San Francisco, CA*

Sundown at McCovey Cove. San Francisco, CA by Craig Hudson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LA Downtown Sunset*

LA Downtown Sunset by Dave Wong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

IMG_2150 by ShellyS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal*

Casualidad by raphael lenzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magical sunset on the Hill of Tara, Ireland*

Magical sunset on the Hill of Tara, Ireland by David Prendergast, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset (Tramonti)*

Mirror of Love <3 by Fabrizio Reali (Fabri93), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panoptican*

A Lone Figure .at sunset at the Panoptican above Wycoller Pendle Hill in the Distence by bill smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Refinery Bangkok*

Aerial view of oil refinery near international port at night. Panorama of refinery plant at sunset. refinery factory and tank by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Godown*

Aerial view of Bangkok skyline panorama and skyscraper with light trails on Sathorn Road center of business in Bangkok city Thailand. by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ardent sunset over Dutch flower fields.*

Ardent sunset over Dutch flower fields. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elcano street at sunset*


Calle Juan Sebastián Elcano.jpg by Santiago Burgos, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## hercre (Oct 29, 2007)

*MAR DEL PLATA , ARGENTINA*

P1210403 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, 2009*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## hercre (Oct 29, 2007)

*SAN LUIS , ARGENTINA*

potrero de funes 08 by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset On The City*

Sunset On The City by Julien Fromentin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge City Texas*

Bridge City Sunset by Jenny, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orange Texas*

5:30pm Sunset by Jenny, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset after the storm*

Sunset after the storm by Jenny, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset shot from Mrs Macquarie's Point*

Goodnight by Edward Howard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sidney*

Goodnight Sydney by Edward Howard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cranes Lock, Grand Junction Canal*

Low sun over Wistow by Peter Leigh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Broken Fence*

Broken Fence by Stathis Iordanidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Millingerwaard*

Sunset at Millingerwaard by Stathis Iordanidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Lake Borner*

Sunset at Lake Borner by Stathis Iordanidis, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain sunset*

Apocalypse Now by Matteo Liberati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fujisawa,Japan*

江之島｜鎌倉 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arizona Monsoon Sunset*

Arizona Monsoon Sunset by R Gray, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argentina somewhere*

Brothers in Arms. by Ramiro Francisco Campello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Krabi Thailand*

Sunset by Richard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quebec,Canada*

Soleil moqueur by Jean-Pierre Bérubé, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manchester*

mis sunset 3 by Nigel, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Garda*

Lake Garda by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Mar Menor / Spain.


Atardecer en la Isla del Ciervo by Ramón Sobrino Torrens, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Torrevieja ; Spain.

...am Salzsee by Werner Wilmes, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm*


gran bali sunset by nick townsley, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena / Spain.*

La Manga, desde Cala Túnez (Cartagena, Murcia - España) by Enrique Freire, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The sunset*


The sunset. by Mihai Lucîț, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*


Basel sunset by Simon Forte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stonington, Maine, United States*


Lobster Shack Sunset by Don Seymour, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam yesterday:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Mazarrón (Murcia, Spain)


Playa el Mojón - hacia pto. Mazarrón 2 by Alberto Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm / Spain.


(049/15) Serenity - NO HDR by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Calpe --- Spain*


Sunrise 5 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spili, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leikenhusen, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*

fascination lighthouse by kay hansen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Genova*

Mune_2018_10_28 by albanese manuela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Talacre Sunset*

DSCF6453_edited-1 by Antony, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Wales Valleys*

DSC_0158_edited-1 by Antony, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset ~ Florida Everglades U.S.A*

In The Glow by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France - Brignogan-Plages*

France - Brignogan-Plages - GR34 by Andrei Leontev, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neum, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Stunning sunset over Adriatic Sea by llesiuk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahsa-Batroun Sunset*

Bahsa-Batroun Sunset by Ask About Me, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seascapes Tenerife*

Las Americas_160229_0559-HDR by Raico Rosenberg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Brussels*

Sunset in Brussels by Fabien Boone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lanzarote, Canary island*

Sunset from Mirador del Rio by Joonas H, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## hercre (Oct 29, 2007)

*PLAYA SERENA , MAR DEL PLATA , ARGENTINA*

45128314_1989306134441234_2119427551527960576_n by hernanecrespo, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa, Sicily - Italy*


turistic port













by Manuel Carnemolla, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Netherlands, small town Tienhoven on the river de Lek*

_93A3784 by clemenshuijding, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portocaliu*

Sunset / orange cloud by CFR2100HP, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Queen*

The Queen by Peter Čech, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Around Sarnia*

Sin título by Jeff Hunking "It's Just My Nature" Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Illas Atlanticas de Galicia National Park*

Staring at the sun by GC Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ezaro, Galicia, Spain*

Solpor no Ézaro III by Xulio Barreiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argentina Buenos AIres CABA Villa Crespo*

Beautiful sunset by Wal wsg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabras, Cerdeña, Italy*

Sin título by LELLO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Ledesma*

Atardecer Ledesma by Rosa María Crespo del Pozo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tenerife,Spain*

Tarde de olas 2 by Tomas Dosuna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malpica de Bergantiños, Galicia, Spain*

Solpor en Punta Nariga II by Xulio Barreiro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Cadiz,Spain*

Atardeceres Gaditanos by Juanma Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Almenara, Madrid,Spain*

ATARDECER EN LAS CUATRO TORRES DE MADRID DESDE TORRE ESPACIO by Juan Carlos Cortina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg*

Ein neuer F(r)eiertag by Michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cádiz,Spain*

Zahara by Samuel Alfonso, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mexico D.F*

_DSF0338.jpg by Nick Richards, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jersey City sunset*

Jersey City sunset by subherwal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Auckland*

City Sunset by Siyamalan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami Sunset*

Miami_Sunset by Hasim Sahin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Houston,Texas*

H-CITY KILLER SUNSET PANORAMA by RUSSIANTEXAN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minsk & Belarus*

City Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Titlow Beach, Tacoma Washington State*

Sunset by Wesley B. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Harbour*

Sunset by Johnson Tsang, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Diamond Head, Honolulu, Hawái*

Sunset at the beach by Kim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stream Side Sunset*

Stream Side Sunset by Logan Parratt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evening at Mojave Desert, Southern California*

Evening at Mojave Desert, Southern California by Sarjen Haque, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishermen*

fishermen by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Monica*

_MG_1781 by ANGEL LUIS GUTIERREZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blizocin, Lublin, Polonia*

At the Gate of Night 2 by Piotr Fil, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kastrup, Hovedstaden*

Sunset by Trine Christensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto*

Sunset by Paolo Bonassin, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Colori della sera (2b) by Paolo Bonassin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Emilia-Romagna*

Sunset by Paolo Bonassin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subbética Cordobesa*

“...de paseo por la Subbética cordobesa...” (XVI) para Imiguel37(*) s3 by Brian Wayfarer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marinella - Rome, Italy*

Sol Calante... by Paolo Capoccia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Trees*

Sunset by Daphne Hollingsworth Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gelonardo, Sicilia, Italy*

sunset by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belgium*

Amercoeur 01 Panoramic HDR by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valley of the Temples,Italy*

Valley of the Temples: Tempio di Giunone by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belgium*

Charleroi Sud by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Charleroi*

Water Mirror by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garden Lake*

Sunset by Bhargava Krishna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes*

sunset by Carolina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Crabtree County Park, Morrisville, United States*

Sunset by Sam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenuntergang*

Sunset<::::::::::::: by Open your eyes<::::::::::::::::::::::::::::, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Höpingen, rosendahl-Darfeld, Germany*

Sunset by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holywell*

reflected sunshine by KernowBeach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dülmen, Germany*

Lake @ Sunset by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peatkacha*

Sunset | Bromo by Kacha Neawsuparp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elbe Sunset Tree*

Elbe Sunset Tree by Frank A. Fiebig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in the forest, Norway*

Sunset in the forest, Norway by Odd Arve og Gunn Anita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai*

Sunset in Dubai by Odd Arve og Gunn Anita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint-Petersburg*

Sunset by Valya Egorshin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscape Barcelona Skyline Long Exposure*

Sunset Skyline BCN by Bienvenido Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece*

automn sunset in saronic by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alimos*

DSC_0375 by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piraeus*

DSC_0056 by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on a Lake in Western Finland.*

Sunset by Jekurantodistaja, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nova Scotian Sunset*

Nova Scotian Sunset by Johnathan R, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

Ein schöner Tag beginnt ... by Henri Kobylecki, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiang Rai, Thailand*

Chiang Rai by ORC PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia,Spain*

Espanha - Valencia by D.Bertolli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hampshire*

It Was Late In Different Time Zones by Russell Collison Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guilvinec coast*

Guilvinec coast by hassan bensliman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nakuru, GranValledelRift, Kenia*

Elephants at Sunset by Kenyan Traveller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Delhi, India*

Commonwealth games village at sunset by Kenyan Traveller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden hour*

Explosivo atardecer by JesúsPD, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seekonk Sunset*

Seekonk Sunset by Seekonk Nature Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset am Thunersee*

Sunset am Thunersee (11) by Martin Pfister, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caddebostan istanbul Turkish*

Melancholic sunset by BAHADIR KUTLAK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ice sunset*

ice at sunset by BAHADIR KUTLAK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scotland*

Sunset Road by Scoopd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orange*

Sunset 夕陽 by Todd Ye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini*

Sunset by Dimitris Moukakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australia*

sunset at gerroa..nsw by lyn Carroll, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Mompox,Bolivar,Colombia*

Atardecer en Mompóx. by Alex Betancur Escobar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coos County, Oregon*

Zen Moment by Tom Whelan, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kastrup, Hovedstaden*

Sunset by Trine Christensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto*

Sunset by Paolo Bonassin, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Varadero, Matanzas, Cuba*

sunset by Danny VB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rauland, Telemark*

Sundown You Better Take Care by Mark Langdon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Attiki, Greece*

Sailboat Masts by Nick Christodoulou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful Earth*

Sunset by charifakoury, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishermen*

Sunset by charifakoury, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunsets at sea*

Sunset by charifakoury, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montreal, Quebec*

Good Bye to the River by Mark Langdon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Attiki, Greece*

Gold and Shadow by Nick Christodoulou, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón, Spain*

0310.jpg by Mark, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andrea Island*

Light by Mohammed Abdel Fattah, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bixby Bridge, Big Sur.*

Bixby Bridge by Anish Patel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Köln,Germany*

Hochwasser in Köln am Rhein by Wolfgang A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiayi,Taiwan*

Sunset｜二萬坪 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clackmannanshire Scotland.*

Freezing Fog by cameron Livingstone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aragon,Spain*

Castillo de Loarre by José Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yelverton Hall*

December gold - Yelverton Hall by Stephen.Palmer, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami*









co.pinterest.com


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*









https://www.laingbuissonnews.com/he...s-success-transformation-and-innovation-idea/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* North Wall Pagham Harbour*

Watching the sun go down by jeff coleman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catalunya,Spain*

Rougeur du soir, EspoiR by Escala R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hungary*

2019 01 07 by Botos Jeti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

Sin título by Stephen Eustace, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tinto River,Huelva,Spain*

Atardecer en muelle de Rio Tinto by Ramon Gadea, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ullswater sunset*

Ullswater sunset by debbie stevens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bretagne*

Plan de soirée by Pascal LUCAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris/France*

What a wonderful sunset in Paris by Vural Cam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto*

pescatore al tramonto by luigi ricchezza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver Island*

PC310309 by djkenzie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena*

Calblanque by Chema Alcaraz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Rico*

Entre montañas by carim del rio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Darkest Dawn by Keith Mac Uidhir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on the Salt marsh*

Sunset on the Salt marsh by Barry Scully, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Pink Sunset by Vinod Kalathil, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anywhere*

rassemblement by marco alunno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rosendahl-Darfeld, Germany*

Sunest, Rosendahl-Darfeld, Germany, 20.03.2015 by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medieval centre and most visited area of Amsterdam.*

Darkness Descends on Damrak by Abhishek Verma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Over sea*

Over sea by Nicola Maria Mietta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cambados, Galícia*

Atardecer en Cambados, Galícia by jaime llinares cano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Sunset at Huangshan, Anhui, China*

Huang Shan by Mike Leung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Western Kowloon*

_DSC3534_LR_LOGO by Ray 'Wolverine' Li, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice*

Judgement by Ramm Danzig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

La croix du nivolet by Nicolas SPECK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Professional Kiteboarder, South Africa*

Ross-Dillon Player Training by Bo Van Wyk, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meta,Colombia*

Various by Let Us Drink Tea And Coffee, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Sicily, Italy*


*Etna Vulcan on daybreak of 28th december 2018*

















by roberto_86, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## the- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Legzira, Sidi Ifni, Morocco*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/michelgagnon/5927929906/in/photostream/


----------



## the- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Legzira, Sidi Ifni, Morocco*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15805489570/


----------



## the- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Legzira, Sidi Ifni, Morocco*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24131132099/


----------



## the- (Feb 6, 2013)

*Legzira, Sidi Ifni, Morocco*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paulinawierzgacz/22564382893/in/photostream/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ladner, British Columbia, Canada*

Evening along the Fraser River by Gabi Cuff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bobbio*

IMG_7869 by Massimo Valentini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton Sunset. Uk*

Brighton Sunset. Uk by Kingfishers Of South London, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orlando- Florida - USA*

Orlando- Florida - USA by Orlando Penaloza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Banff National Park, AB, Canada.*

Morant's Curve at sunset by james c. (vancouver bc), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calabria,Italy*

[ Le età e i neuroni - Ages and neurons ] DSC_0018.R2.jinkoll by jinkoll, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Horton sunset,UK*

Horton sunset by john wines, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southport Sunset*

Southport Sunset by M. J. Black, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

at sunset by cornelia_auguste, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alicante - Spain*

Alicante - Spain by Kristel Van Loock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Budapest, Hungary*_

IMG_11567 by maro310, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Finland*

Dusk by Aki Mykkänen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Val Gardena,Italy*

Seceda by Nicola Pezzoli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puddingstone Lake sunset*

Puddingstone Lake sunset by BDFri2012, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Hampshire*

quiet by Ryan Bengtson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Blue One by Tommaso Buracchi2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice at sunset*

Venice at sunset by Yordan Mihov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bosa, Cerdeña, Italy*

Bosa_180090-Pano by Ivan Sgualdini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ariege,France*

Lever de soleil sur la brume - 1290368 by Laurent Lafaye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taunggyi, Myanmar*

Taunggyi, Myanmar (Burma) by U Shwe Moe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Weston-Super-Mare, Sunset*

Weston-Super-Mare, Sunset by Chris Adams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

Otok Losinj by Wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At sunset / Západovka*

#338 - At sunset / Západovka by photo.by.DK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Newcastle Quayside during sunset hours*

Newcastle Quayside during sunset hours by josh bewick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tel Aviv*

20181230-163551-Tel_Aviv-SJ-2 by Joseph Nowarski Energy Conservation Expert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Harjunsalmi, Finland*

Sunset at Harjunsalmi, Finland by Holtsu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto - Sunset*

cercando di carpire i segreti del tramonto by Andreas Aldebaran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church*

sunset by tyler petersen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*UK*

sunset by Paul Forsyth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Random*

#sunset by ajankurjain, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City Winter Sunset*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/quintanomedia/16212442999


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*









http://blog.partirauxameriques.com/etats-unis/new-york-en-hiver/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pink Sunset - Amsterdam*









https://places.branipick.com/pink-sunset-amsterdam-1024-x-683-oc/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden Edinburgh*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/krustysplodge/14654395264


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spring Sunset in Salt Lake City*









https://jamesudall.net/blog/a-view-of-home/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami*









https://miami.pfsrealty.com/miami-u...ibilidad-en-el-dia-internacional-del-turismo/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*









https://wallhere.com/en/wallpaper/541739


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubrovnik Sunset*









https://places.branipick.com/dubrovnik-sunset-1024-x-634-oc/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uzbekistán*









http://www.planesgaleriadeviajes.com/uzbekistan/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dublin,Ireland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppemilo/37181978976/sizes/l/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*ALGIERS -ALGERIA *








[/url]Grande poste Sunrise, Algiers by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*ALGIERS -ALGERIA *

Les couleurs d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*ALGIERS -ALGERIA *








[/url]Makam El Chahid (Mémorial du Martyr), Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chrea ,Blida -Algeria*

Chrea sunset by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia -Algeria*

Cap Carbon by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Colle -Algeria *
collo city mars 2014 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel -Algeria*
GRAND PHARE - JIJEL by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers -Algeria*
Alger la Blanche by ClickAlgeria.com, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Khenchela -Algeria*
Yabous khenchla by ala eddine gheziel, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suilven-Scotland*

Suilven by AssyntNature, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desert*

Desert by shanavas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

Le château au bord de la mer... by Bertrand Thiéfaine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prince Waikiki*









https://www.princewaikiki.com/best-sunsets-for-two/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las vegas*









https://imgnooz.com/wallpaper-444464


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*









https://www.laingbuissonnews.com/he...s-success-transformation-and-innovation-idea/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Couché du soleil à Sidi Brahem El Khouas by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo Beach .Skikda-Algeria*

collo beach by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bab El Oued .Algiers-Algeria*

Bab El Oued, PADOVANI by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine -Algeria*

Breathtaking moments.. by Alaa Boubekri, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Medagh Beach .Oran -Algeria *








[/url]Plage Madagh - ORAN - AIN TEMOUCHENT by Hou Bench, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba .Algeria*

Annaba by Karim HK, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Ruisseau Alger Sunset Amazing Sky by Ruisseau Alger, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza -Algeria *

Pêcheur au coucher du soleil à Hadjet Eness ex Fontaine du génie, Algérie by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algerian Sahara*

The Algerian Sahara by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Vancouver*

Downtown2 by Lubov Leonova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sardegna*

Sunset in Sardegna by Franco Beccari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline at sunset*

Chicago Skyline by Emin Cavalic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

sunset by Danny VB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

City Sunset by Yevgeniy Fedotkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco*

City sunset by Kyo PR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

London by Antonio De Gennaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City Sunset by Jason Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City Sunset by Jason Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge*

Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge by Aidan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney*

city sunset by rinse cycler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo*

Sin título by Mark Rende, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sun going down in Singapore*

City sunset by wilkinsong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

City sunset by Michael Babakov, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili N'Ajjer, Algeria.*









[/url]Tassili N'Ajjer Sunrise by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brazil*

Sin título by Nathalia Andrade, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran -Algeria*








[/url]Couvre feu by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda - Algeria*








[/url]Sunset Beach in Skikda City - Algeria by khalid lebdioui, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]Algiers Sunset colors, Algeria by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine -Algeria*

Beautiful moment. by Alaa Boubekri, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes -Algeria*








[/url]Pour les Amoureux du lever du soleil " Boumerdes " by Oussama aberkane, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran -Algeria*








[/url]778 by espanoldz, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza Lighthouse-Algeria*








[/url]Cherchell port lighthouse by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Madagh Beach - Oran - Algeria*








[/url]Coucher de soleil sur Madagh by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boulimat Beach, Bejaia, Algeria*








[/url]Boulimat by night, Bejaia, Algeria by Sofiane Iratene, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Madagh Beach,Oran - Algeria *








[/url]Coucher de soleil sur Madagh by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Oporto, Portugal*

city by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

_DSC12081 -- City Sunset by Mita09, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toscana,Italy*

City at sunset by romano pampana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan's sunset*

Manhattan's sunset by Alejandro Castro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago sunset*

Santiago sunset by Oscar Rasson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona*

Barcelona by Camille Deforceville, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*County Durham,England*

Durham cathedral roof tops.. by Alan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok*

Sin título by Daniel Stromski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami Sunset*

Miami_Sunset by Hasim Sahin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cincinnati Riverfront*

Big City Sunset by William Fultz II, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

H18A8684 by Said Aminov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jersey City sunset*

Jersey City sunset by subherwal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nizhny Novgorod*

Before the sunset by Konstantin Nadejin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mississauga Sunset*

Mississauga Sunset by Bastian Sander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The City of London from Tower Hill at sunset.*

City sunset by Dun.can, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul*

&#55356;&#57094; by Murathan Duran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto,Italy*

Tramonto industriale by Giuseppe Mercolella, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*








[/url]Coucher de Soleil by jamalziama, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt Sunset*

Frankfurt Sunset by Michael, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo -Algeria *








[/url]collo Panorama by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes -Algeria *








[/url]Sous un autre angle by Oussama aberkane, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*








[/url]Au pied de la Casbah by Henry Marion, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline at Sunset*

Chicago Skyline at Sunset by GoMustang - 奔驰野马, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Titlow Beach, Tacoma Washington State*

Sunset by Wesley B. Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Auckland*

City Sunset by Siyamalan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wyoming Valley Sunset*

WyomingValleySunset by Michael Maguire, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Houston Downtown sunset*

H-CITY KILLER SUNSET PANORAMA by RUSSIANTEXAN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pittsburgh*

city sunset by guy_nicholas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai*

Sin título by Amir Shayani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shenzhen Bay, Hong Kong*

Sunset by kc ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Croatia*_

sunset by PokemonaDeChroma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Illinois*

Emiquon NWR by Ben Graham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shek Wan, Kwai Tsin, Hong Kong*

Sunset by kc ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Shanghai*

Sunset in Shanghai by Fedor Odegov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Durlach, Karlsruhe, Baden-Württemberg*

Sunset by Chris Zi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sacré Coeur, Montmartre, Paris, France*

Sunset by A.G. photographe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fisherman*

2/365 - Touch it by Tristan Macdonald, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City: Sunset, Lower Manhattan*

New York City: Sunset, Lower Manhattan by Carlos Martín, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bristol*

back in bristol by Jordan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burnaby*

Another day by Duc An Nguyen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Krasnodar*

Spectacular sunset by Yury Pain, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eskifoça - İzmir - Türkiye*

Sunset by Metin Canbalaban, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toscana,Italy*

Sunset by Silver_63, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes-Algeria*

sunset boumerdes by Oussama aberkane, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taipei City*

Sunset by iron wang, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers Sunset, Algeria by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore City*

Singapore City > Sunset view by tiokliaw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuwait City,Silhouette*

Kuwait City,Silhouette by NaSser Alomairi, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanrasset -Algeria*

تمنراست الجزائر التاسيلي by Menos b, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Lala setti, tlemcen by Rafik GARNI, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algeria by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama -Algeria*

Coucher de Soleil by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

# One day in Algiers. by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama-Jijel-Algeria*

Baie de Ziama by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Grande Mosque by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

City Sunset by Danny Daly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City Sunset by Daniel Coyle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle Sunset*









https://imgnooz.com/wallpaper-445496


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ravenel Bridge Sunset in Charleston*

Ravenel Bridge Sunset in Charleston, SC by Stephan Herzog Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

a l g i e r s by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

port de sidi fredj by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kolymvari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

IMG_3188 by Alkafel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

IMG_2843 by Alkafel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

The Sunrise by ALFO Studio, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*

Front de mer, Oran, Algérie by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

a l g i e r s by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Bastion 23 Fontaine in Algiers by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

as the title says:



Gregori.P said:


> Winter Sunrise by Gijs Rijsdijk, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Magnifique coucher de soleil sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Le soleil se couche sur la darse de l'Amirauté by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*

susnset by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

#sbahelkheir #bonjour #goodmorning #azul #algiers #alger #algeria #algerie #harbour #bay #port #boats #dawn #aube #before #sunrise by PhR610, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lau Fau Shan*

Sunset by kc ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Sunset by Mendo Wong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonti,Italy*

Sunset by kc ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco, California*

Sunset by Liping Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beijing,China*

Forbidden City Sunset by Mike Reid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beauty Sunset*

Sunset by Jonathan zhong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florentine Sunset*

Florentine Sunset by Mario Calma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe, Argenrtina*

Sunset by Mariano Paulin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Views From Cloudland*

City Sunset by Cris Waller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

&#55356;&#57094; by e.coers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Günbatımı*

https://flic.kr/p/24XTvXL by Murathan Duran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orlando Lake Eola Skyline Sunset*

Orlando Lake Eola Skyline Sunset by JosephMaalouf josephmaalouf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Harbour*

Sunset by Johnson Tsang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona,Spain*

City sunset by Александр Соколов, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clouds*

City at sunset by s zada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southend on Sea Borough*

Sunset by kathryn wilkins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Coast City Skyline Sunset Paradise Waters, City of Gold Coast, Queensland*

Gold Coast City Skyline - Sunset by Mike Robertson, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*

Front de mer, Oran, Algérie by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami, Florida*

sunset by Bernd Speck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Ciudad de Mexico*

#sunset by Lizbeth Novoa, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers, at the top of the white mountain. by Niraj Vaidya, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harbor in Bremerhaven,Germany*

Robots and Dragons by Fred Henseleit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cactus*

Sunset by yerpop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maracay*

F.I.E.R.Y by izham khalid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quayside,England*

Sunset! by David Burn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Seine river in Paris*

Spring sunset by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers bay.. by Niraj Vaidya, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain*

5D4_0300_HDR by Ben Flasher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Kilda*

Sunset city profile by lukaslittle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torino*

Torino 2019 by Andrea Germanà, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tha Thong*

sunset by prakob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset outside home*

Sunset outside home by Francesca Quadri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Franklintown, Filadelfia, Pensilvania*

Sunset by George Kurzik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset from the North Bridge in Edinburgh*

Sunset by J Wilson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capadocia*

..sunset by katia monteu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malmö, Sweden*

Sunset and silhouettes by Maria Eklind, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam at Sunset*

Rotterdam at Sunset by __stuart__, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Norway*

Sunset 31.1.2019 by Vesa Mo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo*

IMG_5815 by Vera Izrailit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uruguay*

Sunset 10 by js hsu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vermont*

flawisth _ January 13, 2019 at 08:12PM by yeH Bye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casino Windsor Sunset*

Casino Windsor Sunset by Kate Klinck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taipei*

DSC_9247 by 辰瑋 游, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metrópoli De Ho Chi Minh City*

Ảnh hôm nay thứ ba 22/1/2019 by Luu Em, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shatterable*

shatterable _ January 29, 2019 at 04:22PM by yeH Bye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

flawisth _ January 23, 2019 at 01:24PM by yeH Bye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

thumb-1920-792966_40922814080_o by edward lim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The coast of Ashdod, Israel*

Sunset by Shalva Mamistvalov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ho Chi Minh City (Vietnam)*

Ảnh hôm nay thứ tu 30/1/2019 by Luu Em, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flawisth*

flawisth _ January 24, 2019 at 01:32AM by yeH Bye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calgary*

2019-01-19_04-51-13 by mitzy.boots, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*

Constantine by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Chenoua by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Place des Martyrs by Moon, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ghardaia-Algeria*

Ksar de Melika de nuit by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Petersburg*

Saint Petersburg_4 by Prosto_Chel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iceland*

sunny breakthrough, Iceland by Daniel Czw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leblon,Rio do Janeiro*

Sunset @Leblon by Juan_Enrique, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landschaft*

Day and Night by FI:KU, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wittenberg*

Elbbrücke Lutherstadt Wittenberg by Mario, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Herzliya, Israel*

Three fellas enjoying the sunset by Mrs. and Mr. Majewski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pittsburgh, PA*

North Shore winter sunrise by Tim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm*

Sin título by Blaise De la Croix, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taiwan*

DSC_5900_00001~神彩飛揚 by 李 萬豐, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuala Rompin, Pahang, Malasia*

IMG_5881 ~ realiti dan fantasi by alongbc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Ko Pha-ngan -Thailande*

Sunset at Ko Pha-ngan - Thaïlande by Mathieu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mount Fuji, Japan*

KS IMGP4381 by Pentax SAS Japan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

Abend by Stock Stadt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amazing Oklahoma Sunset*

Amazing Oklahoma Sunset... by lillypotpie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torrevieja (Alicante)Spain*

Laguna salada by Juan Galián, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Taipei cityscape at twilight II, 2019 by Daniel M Shih, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Merizo, Guam*

Merizo, Guam by Artak Davtian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the Maitland Bay Beach*

Sunset at the Maitland Bay Beach, Bouddi National Park, NSW, Australia by Michal Bof, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maraú, Bahía, Brazil*

Mutá by Julio Cesar Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trieste and Dintorni*

Acquario Marino - Trieste by Francesco Netto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corinella - Victoria*

Another shot of the abandoned piers at Tenby Point by PsJeremy - Lots to catch up after travelling..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Airlie Beach Sunset*

Airlie Beach Sunset by Theo Crazzolara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Doon West, Condado de Kerry, Irlande*_

P8146128.jpg by Amdelsur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brandenburg Old shipyard*

Brandenburg Old shipyard by Andreas Scharr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lofoten Islands, Norway*

Skagsanden Sunset by Kevin Grace, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kansas City*

Sunset by HardDrive KC, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South West Trip*

[/B]G by banzainetsurfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome sunset*

Rome sunset by André Diogo Moecke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madeira*

IMG_4246 by Chat Malicieux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain*

_DSC1679 copia by Luis PS., en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sétif-Algeria*
Between the Past and the Present by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Contantine-Algeria*

Tree of life by Hamza Filali, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Jardin d'essais by farouk khelil cherfi, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo-Algeria*

شاطئ كسير الباز by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

At sunset by magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Tlemcen Sunset by Mohamed Amine BOUKHOULDA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj-Algeria*

Sidi-Fredj Marina by Mohamed Amine BOUKHOULDA, sur Flickr


----------



## prosto_chelovek (Dec 29, 2009)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Chernihiv Region, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/po-mistsyah-mikolinih-tumaniv-1224645/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset beach*

Sunset by Claudio Barros, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset houses*

Sunset by Tanya Kostina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cloudy Sunset on Walney*

02 sunset by Mick Ferris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*!!Perfect Composition!!*

Sunset by Lorenzo Simonetti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dallas,Texas*

vibrant sunset by mullakarma, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Eid Fitr Dawn - فجــر عيد الفطــر by Papillon-DZ, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The coast of Ashdod, Israel*

Sunset by Shalva Mamistvalov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Israel*

Sunset by Shalva Mamistvalov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Owens Valley Radio Observatory*

Sunset Colors at The Owens Valley Radio Observatory by RS2Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio de Janeiro,Brazil*

Fim de Tarde na Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tucson,Arizona*

Tree at day's end by Chance Kafka, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers*

IMG_9124-2-2-2 by Walid Talbi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*

Béjaïa by Lazhar Neftien, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Notre dame d'Afrique by Kamel Laribi, sur Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://theculturetrip.com/europe/ukraine/articles/great-things-to-see-and-do-for-free-in-kiev/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chryssoskalitissa monastery, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake*

Sunset by Ann-Karin Beheim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Solnedgang*_

Sunset by Odd Arve og Gunn Anita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*West coast of Norway*

Sunset by Bjørn Løvland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liepaja. Baltic Sea.*

Sunset by Maris Gulbis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cleveley's Beach*

Sunset by Paul Greenhalgh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rimini,Italy*

Sunset by Adelaide Luppi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boats*

Sunset by Peter Miller, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Mont Chenoua ( Tipaza ) vu depuis la montagne de Chrea by Réda JUNIOR, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Mont Chenoua ( Tipaza ) vu depuis la montagne de Chrea by Réda JUNIOR, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salento,Quindio,Colombia*

Colombia: Sunset in Salento by Eli Duke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta,Colombia*

Colombia: Sunset in Santa Marta by Eli Duke, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*

Cap Carbon by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba-Algeria*

Sans titre by noureddine zekri, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mitú,Vaupés,Colombia*

Colombia. by Richard McManus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

sunset over cartagena by wouter van eenoo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Santa Marta,Colombia*

Sunset in Santa Marta by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Colombia*

Sunset by HIADA, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers, at the top of the white mountain. by Niraj Vaidya, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales, Colombia*

Sun of June by HIADA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Universidad Autónoma de Manizales,Colombia*

Universidad Autónoma de Manizales by HIADA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bahia Taganga,Colombia*

colombia-12 by West View Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Andres Island,Colombia*

Colombia by proImageHub.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manzanares, Santa Marta, Magdalena,Colombia*

Il tramonto di Santa Marta by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Puesta de sol en Bogotá by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montenegro, Quindio, Colombia*

Tramonto tra Armenia e Quimbaya by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Rodadero, Magdalena, Colombia*

Spiaggia di Rodadero al tramonto by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pescadito, Santa Marta, Magdalena*

puesta de sol en los senderos de Taganga by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Tramonto metropolitano by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto colombia,Atlántico,Colombia*

Puerto colombia by kelly Alvarez Guerra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayán,Cauca,Colombia*

Atardecer de año nuevo by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pereira,Risaralda,Colombia*

Pereira al Atardecer by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Calera,Cundinamarca,Colombia*

La Calera 2 by Wilson Martínez Parada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Popayan, Cauca, Colombia*

Popayán al atardecer by Rodrigo Caicedo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dosquebradas, Risaralda, Colombia*

IMG_6299-1 by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bocachica, Bolivar, Colombia*

Barú by Alfredo Cofré, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dosquebradas, Risaralda, Colombia*

IMG_6350-1 by Fernando Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Tayrona,Colombia*

Sunset Tayrona by Godeke Michel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra Nevada,Colombia*

Coastal Sunset by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

Crane | Cartagena | Colombia by Gilberto Alvarez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tolima,Colombia*

Sunset in Colombia by _Maganna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset reservoir Tominé,Colombia*

Atardecer embalse del Tominé - Sunset reservoir Tominé by Luis FrancoR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin,Antioquia,Colombia*

Medellín. Sunset by *Iván Erre Jota*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature*

Sunset by a_ey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto,Italy*

Sunset by paolo trapella, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Russia*

Sunset by Vladimir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Africa*

Sunset by Kab Cheol Jeong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain*

sunset by Uirii Dolgalev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Helsinki,Finland*

Sunset by Mirko Leskinen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tainan*

Sunset...... by Eric0608, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorado*

Sunset ... by JJ Photography, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Brahem.Tipaza- Algeria*

Couché du soleil à Sidi Brahem El Khouas by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

CIEL DE FEU by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tadrart .Djanet -Algeria*

Tadrart .Djanet . Algeria. by akli s., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tlemcen-Algeria*

Les deux tours by Elkhir Sofiane, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanfoust-Algeria*

Happy New Year by Andrew Mehri, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Soleil couchant sur la baie d'alger by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

hadjret ennous panorama by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Grand mosquée d'Alger by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bouira-Algeria*

End of Day (Algeria) by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Baquerizo Moreno, Isla San Cristóbal, Galápagos, Ecuador*

La Fragata by Amherst College Office of Global Education, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parapente en San Pedro, Ecuador*

Parapente en San Pedro, Ecuador by Juan Alfredo 001, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Archidona, Napo, Ecuador*

IMG_7185 by Endless River Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

NATIONAL TEAM SAILING II by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Sunset in Tipasa by James Brammer, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj-Algeria*

Algeria by ficoo10, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ain Defla-Algeria*

Morning in Lake by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Sunset by Shirly Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York Sunset*

New York Sunset by Chris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne*

City Sunset by Alan McLennan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Binnenhof in the Hague*

Sunset at Binnenhof in the Hague. by 802701, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kallang Reservoir Singapore*

Kayaking at sunset by Elena Leong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia*

Striped sunset by Oleg S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ohio City, Cleveland, Ohio*

The unexpected sunset by tquist24, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Entrance Town,Australia*

Golden Sunset by Mikhail Borovkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clevedon Sunset*

Clevedon Sunset 3 by Russell Argles, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

couché de soleil à Alger by Omar Dib, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*

Bejaia:coucher de soleil by ryadhkhalil21, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

BOLOGHINE FRONT DE MER by Rachid Ramdane ZITOUNI, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dellys-Algeria*

Dellys by mebaz25, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bouira-Algeria*

Le soleil se lève sur le Djurdjura by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya-Algeria*








[/url]Fishing port Gouraya by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur le front de mer by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*El Oued-Algeria*

Sunset behind the palms by Houssem Astro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*tikejda-Algeria*

tikejda by MAZOUZ ABDELAZIZ, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coruña. Galicia. Spain*

Sunset by Elisa G. Fernández E., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Los Roques (Venezuela)*_

paradise sunset II by milly bimbieviaggi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in 'Llanos del Orinoco'*

Sunset in 'Llanos del Orinoco' by David Ruiz Luna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Bahía de Pedro González, Isla de Margarita, Venezuela*

Atardecer / Sunset by Laura Domínguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm*

City of shifting light by Jens Haggren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Contrast by alfredkhc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt Skyline*

Frankfurt Skyline im Sonnenuntergang by Oliver Ramstedt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tanjung Kait . Jakarta*

in the North by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Romerberg, Frankfurt, Hessen*

mainhattan sunset by maikepiel, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Fabulous Sunset.. by Houssem Astro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba-Algeria*

IMG_8315 (4) by Walid DADCI, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*









https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_154999839719233&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=js24n0920102ezra000DAcugbfoms&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D700774%26page%3D75&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fecollovert&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fforumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D1495&title=B%C3%89JA%C3%8FA%20%5BNorth%20East%5D%20-%20Page%2075%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fecollovert


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Makam El Chahid (Mémorial du Martyr), Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamenfoust -Algeria*

Tamenfoust pano by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maitland River Sunset-Australia*









https://www.electricimagesaustralia.com.au/products/maitland-river-sunset-2


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the Twelve Apostles*









http://luketscharke.com/product/sunset-at-the-twelve-apostles/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waikiki Sunset*









https://novictorhelicopters.com/tours/waikiki-sunset-novictor-oahu-helicopter-tour/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne,Australia*









https://www.pinterest.es/pin/54817320443076368/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sidney,Australia*









https://blog.informationplanet.es/trabajar-en-australia-sin-saber-ingles/atardecer-australia/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

Le soleil se couche sur El-Beldj by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Magnifique coucher de soleil sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bousmail-Algeria*

sunset on Bousmail by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Akfadou-Algeria*

IMG_2923 by samir ourlis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Khenchela-Algeria*

Yabous khenchla by ala eddine gheziel, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Maro beach,Spain*

Sunset at Maro beach by visamatti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid,Spain*

Madrid, Spain by Laura Studarus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milagros, Castilla y León,Spain*

Sunset by Antonio Dorado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arguelles, Madrid,Spain*

Sunset by José Glez y Lopez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia,Spain*

sunset by Maggie 1947, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaragoza,Spain*

Sunset by Alberto Alba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andalucia,Spain*

Sunset by Isabell Ködding, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torrevieja, Spain*

Sunset by caban1973, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordoba, Spain sunset*

Cordoba, Spain sunset by BartoloCreations, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach Spain*

Otoño junto al mar by Blanca de Francisco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona,Spain*

Sin título by Maria Rengel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Tarragona Spain*

sunset by sam surplus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roquetas del Mar/Almeria/Spain*

Sunset by Gudrun Hauksdóttir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibiza Sunset*

Ibiza Sunset by Fizzik.LJ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Coruña, Galicia, Spain*

The birds. Los pájaros. by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de la Ribera, Murcia,Spain*

El embarcadero ... by Agueda Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Extremadura,Spain*

SPAIN by Zu Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grinon, Madrid, Spain*

Atardecer rosado. Pink sunset. by Jesús Emilio Monje, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sotogrande, Andalucía*

Sunset by Dani Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaragoza,Spain*

Sunset by Alberto Alba, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chlef-Algeria*

Take me away by Razine Mebarki, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*

20160508_202801 by Junaid Shah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ain Taya -Algeria*

JJ4A2747 by Rachid Ramdane ZITOUNI, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore city sunset*

City Sunset by Jerry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Gherkin in Weaver London*

Sunset over Gherkin n Weaver London by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City sunset by Nigel Hopes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London,UK*

City sunset by Andreas Tsonis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London Sunset from Stone Gallery St Paul's Cathedral*

London Sunset from Stone Gallery St Paul's Cathedral by Graham Lacdao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uruguay*

Sunset by Szabolcs P, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco city skyline at sunset*

City Sunset by Lois Elling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

City Sunset by Yevgeniy Fedotkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Telegraph Hill, San Francisco, California*

City sunset by Kyo Foto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burswood, Perth, Australia*

City Sunset by Mark Radford, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*

Sans titre by Ouali Belahsene, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Cap Figalo -Algeria*

Le Cap Figalo by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamenfoust-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155017123113716&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=js4zsn680102ezra000DA97pc5wk5&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D709916%26page%3D49&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2F500px.com%2Fchettouh&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D709916%26page%3D48&title=Algerian%20Coastal%20Landscapes%20-%20Page%2049%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=Nabil%20CHETTOUH%20


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*

le Grand Phare by Naim Hallal, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coruña,Spain*

Setestrelo by Pepe Anacadabra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflets Dunkerquois*

Reflets Dunkerquois by francis CAIL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yorkshire Countryside*

IMG_6331 by George Stamets, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Near the longshaw estate in Derbyshire, UK*

Woodland sunset by @Bradders, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Varese (Italy)*

In the moon by silvio francesco zincolini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aloe dichotoma,Namibia*

MK3N5915 by Wolfgang R. Weber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Petone wharf on Wellington harbour.*

End of the day by Karen Pincott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cheshire West and Chester,England*

sunset. Burton Mere by martin gresty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odessa,Ukraine*

city sunset by photoksenia, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*

Bejaia by Sofiane Oukhaled, sur 
Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bouzaréah -Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur la baie du mont Chenoua (905 m.) by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Place des Martyrs by Moon, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*

Oran Port by Mustapha BEKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset sky ocean south*

Heavenly Peace by Jeff Salhany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Mont Saint-Michel,France*

le chemin du mont en passant par les méandres au couchant ( 50 Mont saint-michel , Normandie ) by anthony damourette, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toscana,Italy*

Questa è "Maremma" - This is "Maremma" by Jambo Jambo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain*

Paty: La espera / The wait by José Manuel Vaquera, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algiers, Algeria by Mohamed Baouch, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155069127710019&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jsdlcoee0102ezra000DAcnogf9y1&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D647276%26page%3D257&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fmaps%2Fcontrib%2F115451254613925724003%2Fphotos%2F%4036.7357791%2C3.1379532%2C21z%2Fdata%3D!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fforumdisplay.php%3Ff%3D1874&title=ALGIERS%20%7C%20Great%20Mosque%20%7C%20Djamaa%20El%20Djaza%C3%AFr%20%7C%20265%20m%20%7C%20Under%20Construction%20-%20Page%20257%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fmaps%2Fcontrib%2F...m3!8m2!3m1!1e1


----------



## mariano1981 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Dique Celestino Gelsi, El Cadillal, Tucumán, Argentina*

A spectacle of the creation by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://www.instagram.com/photovlen/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Djanet-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076731952518&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanfoust-Algeria*









https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076750899022&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Illizi-Algeria*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=15e207d6bb91e96fcf083811b870d5c4&oe=5CF2564C

https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076770194624&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Illizi-Algeria*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/50295368_2143206989077409_2109146950304530432_n.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_ht=scontent-cdg2-1.xx&oh=15e207d6bb91e96fcf083811b870d5c4&oe=5CF2564C

[URL="https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076778093926&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX"]https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076778093926&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX[/URL]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076797466928&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076921936234&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odessa City*

city sunset by photoksenia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Sunset by Shirly Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint-Petersburgo,Russia*

Happy New Year to all of you! Feliz Año Nuevo para los todos! С Новым годом! by Irina Vasileva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seacliff, Adelaide, Australia*

dog walk by Leo Gaggl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bretagne*

Coucher de soleil en bretagne. by christian lafond, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramonto,Italy*

P2170181 by Marco Iocca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lytham & St Annes*

Playing Fetch @ Sunset by Mark Liebenberg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yorkshire*

Sunset by Adam, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Austria*

088CBB00F94211DB916F7A7654BE0A64 by Roland W. & Franziska L., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

_MG_2005_DxO by ugernum, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ghar Lapsi Malta*

DSC08480 by Lino Grima, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wayward Sunset*

Wayward Sunset by Mary Ann Clark, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Fishing boat at dawn in the Sea of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^


> Fishing boat at *dawn* in the Sea of Bengal - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


It's a dawn, not sunset.


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155093498445015&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jshmbq330102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155093547768521&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jshmbq330102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155093561042823&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jshmbq330102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama-Algeria*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155093703052525&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jshmbq330102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2Fphotos%2F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1680928051957251/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=797904323751924&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1550953036.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dubrovnik, croatia
Dubrovnik by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dubrovnik, croatia
Dubrovnik by DS Fotowelt, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dubrovnik,croatia
Dubrovnik, Croatia by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

new york

Golden Manhattan by liqiang76, no Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba-Algeria*

#Annaba [url]https://m.facebook.com/world.photography.pictures/ Taken by : #Rahim_Merah[/url] by Rahim Merah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Timimoune-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Illizi-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Merzouga, Morocco*

Sand, dunes, wind and sunset in the desert by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dune du Pyla, Gironde, France*

Collecting Pollen at sunset with Francois Ragolski by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muzambinho, Minas Gerais, Brazil*

Sunset by Marcelo De Podestá, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adelaide*

Noarlungha Pier Adelaide #dailyshoot by Les Haines, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Intrepid, Queensland, Australia*

Goodnight World by Jenni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Sunset gold - BuitenKaag by Ferdi de Gier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tatara Bridge,Japan*

sunset by futen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thailand*

ที่นี่...เชียงคาน #thailand #world #journey #sunset by Sombat Rattanarojmonkol, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trinidad and Tobago*

End Of The World Sunset by Hugh Stickney, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fujisawa, Japan*

Beautiful World by KIYOSHI NOGUCHI, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/kiiv-misto-krasen-1227098/









https://photographers.ua/photo/viter-viie-viter-viie-povivaie-kudi-1220917/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=927511807432421&set=gm.316898475530264&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156720369447276&set=gm.318336075386504&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/ahcino.madrid/photos


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

everyday sunset 

kksunset2018-1200 by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

One never enough
12 consecutive days from 29 Jan to 9 Feb 2019
*KOTA KINABALU SUNSET*

sunset2019 by cth2206, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Stora-Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/ecollovert?tn-str=*F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/?tn-str=*F


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal*

Evening flight above Lagoa das Sete Cidades by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver,Canada*

City Sunset by David Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset, Cuneo*

Sunset, Cuneo by Sa.pepH, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sun setting over loch Venachar*

Last light by daniel letford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I love Boats*

The Canoeist by Mark Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Open sea*

The open sea and "the natural swimming pool" by yrjö jyske, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter sunset over lake*

winter sunset over lake by Brian Tennessen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne,Australia*

Round Sunset by Jared Beaney, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco,California*

Sin título by Fernando Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Park Utah*

Sunset on the Reef - Capitol Reef, 2018 by Dino Sokocevic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canada*

Sonnenallee by Christian Heller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Countryside*

Sunset Dreams by Stathis Iordanidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg*

Hamburg am Abend by Oliver Flöricke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trafford Metropolitan Borough, England*

Old sunset pic 2 (2005) by martin gresty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Ives Sunset*

IMGP5252a_C by Kernowfile, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dellys-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/mansour.mouhgoune.75/photos


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/chawkii.chaay/photos


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*

Garden in Oran by Mohamed-Bachir BELAID, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/pg/atefrise/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascada de Kirkjufellsfoss, Islandia*

Cascada de Kirkjufellsfoss, Islandia by jaime llinares cano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

190221_D8a_6521+6525_PanoMergeW by Ethan KYT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alkmaar,Holland*

Painterly skies over Alkmaar. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Australia*

Sunset by Ryan Francis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spectacular Sunset*

Angry Sunset by Hal Kennedy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arches National Park at Dusk*

Arches National Park at Dusk by HelenC2008, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hawaii*

A-Bay Sunset Flare by Aaron Cullen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Lake Pontchartrain,New Orleans*

DSC_8104 by capt_tain Tom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool*

Walk Into The Light by David Pratt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bauernhaus,Germany*

Föhnstimmung im Mostviertel by Karin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Segovia,Spain*

Unos tanto y otros tan poco by Víctor Aparicio Saez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sun setting over loch Venachar*

Last light by daniel letford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Odessa,Ukraine*

sunset in Odessa today by andy niko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Amsterdam*

Sunset on Amsterdam by Daniele Ceravolo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Sunset at Civitavecchia di Arpino,Italy*

The Sunset at Civitavecchia di Arpino by SIMONE ORTENZI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ft. Lauderdale, FL USA*

Sunset Serinade by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fort Myers, Florida USA*

Sunset at Punta Rassa by Will Jensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naxos, Greece*

Silhouettes at sunset - Naxos, Greece by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schwarzwald,Germany*

bottom up by Walter Bielefeld, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*French Polynesia - Sunset*

French Polynesia - Sunset by Jacques Rollet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset - Capri - Italy*

Sunset - Capri - Italie by nicolas bello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hungerford,England*

sunset Friedman's marsh by Adam Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cumbria Lake District,England*

DSC_1098-HDR by Alan Carruthers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tre Cime Natural Park,Italy*

Next Stop Rifugio Antonio Locatelli by David Pratt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thailand*

night waterfall。 by Lei Jun Yao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore River*

Shadows and lights by Thanathip Moolvong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sweden*

Setting Sun in Oland by Stanley Zimny, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turkey*

7K1_4781 by Bao Pham HP, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Norway*

Up on the Hill by Mark Langdon, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/photos/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Cap Djenat-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Toumi.Mohamed.Nabil/photos


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Toumi.Mohamed.Nabil/photos


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*

raod to sunset by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/pg/RaoofMameri/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1650296518353738/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/852560761460655/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1402643456467103&set=pb.100001643864065.-2207520000.1551797073.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2122960617768713&set=pb.100001643864065.-2207520000.1551796795.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156717792697276&set=pb.608957275.-2207520000.1551797722.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Staouali-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154023994977276&set=pb.608957275.-2207520000.1551799735.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/hamzaphotoss/photos/a.392570984201403/510795605712273/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/maotez.photograve/photos/a.1408332569469761/1462254174077600/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Hoggar-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=741254829570180&set=pb.100010570088205.-2207520000.1551806477.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Zeralda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204793810356716&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.1551809201.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/687721001277966/?type=3&theater


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

tokyo, japan
Sky Tree by tk21hx, no Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/maotez.photograve/photos/a.1540437466259270/1662137894089226/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ain Taya-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209252646224826&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.1551891556.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=306146590259901&set=g.204498566770256&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/shootinnng/photos/a.193380757787715/340348703090919/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/PhotosofJijelAlgeria/photos/t.100009471067363/619955918209697/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1201453213338085&set=g.204498566770256&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Azeffoun-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=663243383825740&set=a.104889289661155&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1995843337097742&set=a.625525844129505&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sétif-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1800873996594678&set=pb.100000162845779.-2207520000.1551899505.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=776391626080335&set=a.139471769772327&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Hampshire*

Beacon by Nino Coletti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Australia*

Western skyscape at sunset in the southern skies by Mark Miller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Teveldal, Norway*

Sunset in Teveldal, Norway by Odd Arve og Gunn Anita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

Moody Montage by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australian Storms*

Everything burns by pombat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney-Australia*

Burning sky by Michal Bof, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dresden,Germany*

Sunset / @ 18 mm / 2019-02-22 by Sylvio Müller, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phoenix,Arizona*

Beyond this World by Ken Strieby, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monterosso,Italy*

Puesta de Sol en Monterosso, Cinque Terre by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galicia,Spain*

Sin título by juan carlos seoane vigo, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=989631951245826&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1551973251.&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake truxtun,California*

Sun blaze by Vic Fine Art Photos, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=977637439111944&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1551973251.&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Costa Rica*

IMG_4544 by Brandon Ilama, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Padua,Italy*

Prato della Valle - Padua by Diana Gonzalez, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Cap Bougaroun-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=980024305539924&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1551973609.&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vail, Arizona*

Cirrus Fire Sky Sunset_2 by northern_nights, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anguillara Sabazia Sunset*

Anguillara Sabazia Sunset by SIMONE ORTENZI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Klong Khong Beach, Ko Lanta, Thailand*

Sunset at Klong Khong Beach, Ko Lanta, Thailand by Stefan Fussan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*U-Bridge, Taungthaman Lake, Amarapura, Mandalay Division, Myanmar*

Amarapura - U-Bein Bridge 0021 by Stefan Fussan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ngapali Beach, Rakhine State, Myanmar*

Ngapali Beach by Stefan Fussan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port de Fort Lauderdale, USA *

Sunset, coucher de soleil - Port de Fort Lauderdale, USA - 0697 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Playa del Carmen Sunset-Mexico*_

Playa del Carmen Sunset by William Qually, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thailand*

7K1_4781 by Bao Pham HP, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cantabria,Spain*

Regateando al anochecer by Manuel Cavanillas, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=890677614474594&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1551974467.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

independencia, ceara state, brazil
Pedra Lisa by Luiz Felipe Sahd, no Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/599521883456312/photos/a.1884225081652646/2183524378389380/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mila-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/599521883456312/photos/a.1884225081652646/2175848159157002/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj-Algeria*

https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=7e2e83e58c3ce3d2f2475580a6c0c9d6&oe=5CDD5893


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bab El Oued-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/599521883456312/photos/a.922018521206645/922026707872493/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/599521883456312/photos/a.922018521206645/922025564539274/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/pg/Discover-Algeria-599521883456312/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ghardaia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/599521883456312/photos/a.892551780819986/892552847486546/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/599521883456312/photos/a.892549844153513/892550180820146/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Biskra-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/WailShow/photos/a.2218433308394917/2218444081727173/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*El Beyadh-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/WailShow/photos/a.1944360502468867/1944370829134501/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Towers of Collegiate Church Notre-Dame-Vernon, France*

Walking Tour of Vernon: Last Light of the Day Hitting the Towers of Collegiate Church Notre-Dame (Place Barette – Vernon) on Rue Canot, Vernon, France 65a by Yasu Torigoe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Industry*

industry holland belgium (77) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aquitania,France*

IMG_2008 by benoit Dantan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on the beach-Cuba*

CUBA by stephane G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ottawa - Canada*

Ottawa - Canada by stephane G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Varadero,Cuba*

Varadero - CUBA by stephane G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ottawa - Canada*

Greenbelt by stephane G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake of East Coast,Argentina*

Blueish Dusk on the Lake of East Coast by forest venkat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plage de Penboch l Bretagne l France*

Hometown sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bremen,Germany*

Abendsonne über der Weser by Matthias Staubach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscape & Wildlife Photos of the World*

The last dusk by Nimit Rastogi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Limassol Marina, Cyprus*

Winter Sunset - Limassol Marina, Cyprus by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trier, Germany*

büroklassiker by dadiolli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zürich, Switerland*

Zürich, Switerland by samantha.votta16, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belgrade,Serbia*

Belgrade sunset by Flavio Obradovich, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1983418261708227/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/2143453065704745/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chrea-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/maotez.photograve/photos/a.1408320189470999/1555717731397910/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Nichupte Lagoon at Cancun Mexico*

Sunset over the Nichupte Lagoon at Cancun Mexico by mbell1975, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sky Fire in Arizona*

Surprise Fire Sky_2 by northern_nights, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/hamzaphotoss/photos/a.392575644200937/939730406152122/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212346728494949&set=a.10200265909602027&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=964514867090868&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1552236939.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=805106453031711&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1552237087.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Stora-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=750067365202287&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1552237816.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*El Milia*

https://scontent-cdg2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=1d6e0eb141ab53a688d1a3c7e1aee33d&oe=5D186520

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=730987037110320&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1552238092.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*El Milia-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=730987037110320&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1552238092.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sougia, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bougaroun-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=537918553083837&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1551974961.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/WailShow/photos/a.1392462227658700/1738046649766921/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Guerbès Beach,Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2126602464038522&set=a.195763023789152&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vienna*

Spittelau - Railway Station by Markus K., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Munich*

München an einem Abend im März by Peter Golz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver*

Resting place of many an ass by World-viewer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*

Ekaterinburg, Russia by Max Jolobailo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odderøya,Norway*

Odderøya kl. 17. Christmas Eve by Gorm Helge Grønli Rudschinat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burjkhalifa,Dubai*

sun and clouds by ahsan rehaan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sierra de Lucena,Spain*

Luz y color en la Sierra de Lucena by Miguel Ángel García García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Netherlands*

dutch pictures III (45) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oil and gas industry*

rott chemical II (53) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Sunset by Lorenzo Simonetti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cape Town at sunset*

Cape Town at sunset. Victoria & Alfred Waterfront by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami-Park*

Miami-Park -Sunset by Satyajit Das, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia*

DSC_3280-Edit.jpg by kyle ortiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Vatican*

Sunset in Vatican by Jansterino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in France*

Golden Hour by Aida Idrissi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Palos Verdes,California*

Sunset over Palos Verdes by Steve Christle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamnoy,Norway*

Hamnoy by pablo ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lalibela-Ethiopia*

Lalibela-Ethiopia by Mónica Pinho, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poland*

Days of late summer 3 by Piotr Fil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Namibia Sunset*

Namibia Sunset Dry Riverbed DJI Mavic Pro 2 by Mike Reid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Indian Rocks Beach,Florida*

Sunset at Indian Rocks Beach by Danny Greyton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset lovers*

Amantes de Fin de Tarde by Diego Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Darwin Waterfront, Darwin, Northern Territory, Australia*

Mammatus Clouds @ Sunset by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Ligar Bay,New Zealand*

Sunset at Ligar Bay by Carole Boucher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Convergenze by Stefano Bacchio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California*

sunset by eva couet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Denmark*

Vingt et une heures GMT by dominique FILLION, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dresden,Germany*

evening sky / @ 55 mm / 2019-03-07 by Sylvio Müller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Segean Sea*

Magic Sunset by Athanasia Houvarda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edmonds Washington*

I Absolutely Love Sunsets by James_Seattle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal*

Portuguese Sunset by Angela Hennessy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney harbour bridge*

Goodnight Sydney by Edward Howard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Tatra mountains in south Poland*

Sunset over Tatra mountains in south Poland by Marcin Frączek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lombardia,Italy*

down to the sunset by freemanphoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bergamo,Italy*

sunset by freemanphoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Melbourne, Australia | Fujifilm X-H1 | 50-140mm by Keiran Bray-Norgate, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silhouette*

Shooting au large by Marie Teulié, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney Harbour Bridge*

Moody Sky by Jared Beaney, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Sacca,Italy*

La Sacca by Laura Beghin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont Adolphe, Luxembourg*

Pont Adolphe Luxembourg by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Adrada,Spain*

Anochecer en La Adrada (Ávila) by José Antonio Domingo RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

Le photographe et son model by bruno campion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Miguel,Colombia*

San Miguel Back Street by Alfred Coll, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canberra,Australia*

watching the sunset by sonny lamban, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

The colors of March by Marco Compagnucci, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*ziama Mansouria-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=132179537417821&set=pb.100018773262405.-2207520000.1552582862.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dellys-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1067174716765936&set=pb.100004202530979.-2207520000.1552583054.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=664556000361145&set=pb.100004202530979.-2207520000.1552583082.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Fort De L'eau-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=183141308988310&set=pb.100018773262405.-2207520000.1552582811.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bab Ezzouar-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=173894709912970&set=pb.100018773262405.-2207520000.1552582849.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Assekrem-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156029596350868&set=pb.653175867.-2207520000.1552054714.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1148276612017760/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210892388177350&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.1552662418.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Zeralda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212205124314933&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.1552662334.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1163757520469669/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2086327574732678&set=a.195763023789152&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*de Bordj Bou Arreridj-Algeria*


Coucher de soleil sur les Bibans by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Kouba-Algeria*

Région de Kouba et, au loin, le mont Chenoua (905 m.) by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Madagh Beach-Oran - Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur Madagh by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Aïn Benian -Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur le port d'El-Djemila by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza - Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur la Plage Bleue by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bab El-Oued-Algeria*

Le soleil se couche sur la darse de l'Amirauté by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dusk, Batchelor, Northern Territory, Australia*

Dusk by betadecay2000, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Brighton*

sunset over Brighton by neil webber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Büsum,Germany*

Büsum by Mario Kohl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altengamme, Germany*

Elbe sunset by Mario Kohl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River Nile, Egypt*

Tree Silhouette, Photograph Taken From The Deck Of MS Tulip, River Nile, Egypt. by David Millican (Photoshop free zone), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Oh what a night by Keith Mulcahy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto*

Sunset over Masts by George Socka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Scarborough Marina*

Sunset over Scarborough Marina-1= by John, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ain Taya-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1870012333125125&set=gm.10156123831201958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dellys-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2952947468064552&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanart Beach.Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210855311217469&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1773572499435776&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Djanet-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215356626420297&set=gm.10155791369521958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=581579372358154&set=gm.10156182225011958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215343455273405&set=gm.10156117572061958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Brarek Beach ,Collo -Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10211010928947815&set=gm.10156077448726958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Blida-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2236531243044579&set=gm.10156055077501958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamaris. Aïn-Taya-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1832081226918236&set=gm.10156073410601958&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guatemala*

Atardecer by Macario Fernandez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

The Sunset Castle. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*From a small village in Central Greece*

P1130337 by Yannis Tzevelekos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thailand*

BSM_7256 by Watcharin Ngamjitprapat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parma,Italy*

Tramonto di fine inverno by Fabio Furlotti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Netherlands*

dutch pictures III (46) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooklyn, NYC Old Kosciuszko Bridge*

_DSC0746 by Informed Images, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doi Inthanon, Thailand*

Twilight on Doi Inthanon by kizamaya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mediterranean Sea*

Sunset by Simone Fiore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tenerife,Spain*

Waves by Simone Fiore, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1892898440773233&set=pb.100001592861668.-2207520000.1552763344.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamares-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1777719745687718&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=598195213947819&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1764036037056089&set=gm.10155977175751958&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*tamenrasset-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=712970555731941&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=548009965633011&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2033637940032947&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Setif-Algeria*









https://www.facebook.com/elbiar16alger/photos/a.276905075745583/1740974532671956/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/elbiar16alger/photos/a.276905075745583/1741390832630326/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/elbiar16alger/photos/a.276905075745583/1734945743274835/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/elbiar16alger/photos/a.276905075745583/1706368406132569/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/elbiar16alger/photos/a.276905075745583/1758367547599321/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=995943337281354&set=a.239576232918072&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cologne,Germany*

Sin título by Michael Leung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manchester*

P1020358 by Paul Johnson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Mersea Fleet,England*

Sunset over Mersea Fleet by Julian Cable, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Anaeho'omalu Beach, Big Island, Hawaii*

Sunset over Anaeho'omalu Beach, Big Island, Hawaii by Christine Fu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Sheikh Zayed Mosque*

Sunset over Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Catalin Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waikiki, Honolulu, Hawá*

Sundown over the Lagoon by Floyd Stewart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sundown over NYC*

Sundown over NYC by Fábio Rafael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Myanmar*

Balloons over Bagan by hgkm1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Redondo Beach, California *

Redondo Beach Calif -Over saturating with bracketing. by Richard Cappetto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Rotterdam*

Sunset over Rotterdam by Wichner Eduard-Raul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Angeles, California*

The Sky Painted Red by Joshua Gunther, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Alger Algérie by fethi silvirado, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mont Chenoua-Algeria*

Mont Chenoua ( Tipaza ) vu depuis la montagne de Chrea by Réda JUNIOR, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt, Algeria*

Sunset over Tigzirt, Algeria by Emy S, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili-Algeria*

The Algerian Sahara by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tenes , Algeria*

Un coucher de soleil au dessus des nuages by Réda JUNIOR, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya, Algeria*

Cloudy sunset by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers-Algeria*

Algérie by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, 2012*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Dusk over New York by Ash Berlin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Whitechapel, London*

Busy Road at Sunset by Simon Radford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hartford, CT*

sky over Hartford, CT by hollville, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

RHS_6178 by Roland Slee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney, Australia*

Clouds over Milsons Point by Paul Di Michiel, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Child posing for its father. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful sunset*

Anja Klaus 5 by Anja Klaus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wild Oklahoma*

Oklahoma where the sunsets are an escape from life, and the beauty of the land lingers with you forever. #OkTravelTakeover by lillypotpie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Funchal, Madeira*

Estádio da Madeira (auch bekannt als Estádio da Choupana) , Blick vom Pico Fort by matetronic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Irland*_

Kilcock Belgard by matetronic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Cliffs, San Diego, California*

Sunset Cliffs #2 by tquist24, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Birmanie / Myanmar*

Pont d'U Bein Birmanie / Myanmar_1289 by zebag2013, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Reflection by lybil, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over The Western Isles, Highlands, Scotland*

Sunset Over The Western Isles, Highlands, Scotland. by Seckington Images, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guemes Channel, N Avenue Park, Anacortes-Washington State*

2019-03-26 Sunset (2048x1024) by -jon, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fodele, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ihrir,Djanet,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2251459074918866&set=g.204498566770256&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=977637439111944&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1553808033.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya ,Algeria*

Crépuscule au large de Gouraya by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Hadjret Ennouss ,Tipaza,Algeria*

L'ilot by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Phare de l'Amirauté by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili N'ajjer, Algeria.*

Saharan Morning by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*

le Mon de chanoua TIPAZA by blida city, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes,Algeria*

AGAIN and AGAIN by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

ksir el baz beach by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba,Algeria*

Algeria by Junaid Shah, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chlef,Algeria*

Chlef panorama by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia,Algeria*

Bejaia by Sofiane Oukhaled, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt, Algeria*

Sunset over Tigzirt, Algeria by Emy S, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes.Algeria*

Lac de Boumerdes. by Hatem BOUABANA, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## rudiwicaksono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## V5 (Jan 5, 2019)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> *Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wonderful


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Filadelfia, Pensilvania*

City Sunset by George Kurzik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London,UK*

City sunset by Andreas Tsonis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minsk & Belarus*

City Sunset by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odessa*

city sunset by photoksenia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore city sunset*

City Sunset by Jerry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London City*

City Sunset by Umbreen Hafeez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam City*

Wilhelminapier at sunset by Jasper Greveling, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco city skyline at sunset*

City Sunset by Lois Elling, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Christchurch*

Sunset over the City by Rob Dickinson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garkamantapalya, Bengaluru, Karnataka*

Sunset Over the City by Suraj Menon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona,Spain*

sunset over the city by haraldr  [url]https://www.facebook.com/photogtoday for latest updates[/url], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Helsingborg*

Sunset in the City by Susanne Nilsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catalunya,Spain*

Sunset in the city ... by xeniussonar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lodz, Poland*

sunset above the city.. by Agata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Czech Republic*

Sunset above the city by Lobian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan*

Sunset in the city by Eric Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam today:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fodele, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Serranía de Hornocal, Argentina
*

Golden Sunset at Cerro del Hornocal, Argentina by Luc Stadnik, en Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*


One Blackfriars at Sunset by Adrian Court, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villeneuve-Les-Avignon, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Sur le pont d'Avignon by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Treport, Upper Normandy, France*


Accost by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


sun set on the platter river by Al Perry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


sunset by Al Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Norway*

Norwegian West Coast by Mark Langdon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on the Arno,Florence*

Firenze by Michael Levine-Clark, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Battle Field, Newcastle upon Tyne,England*

LE on the Quayside at High Tide by Phil Ure, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Praia Formosa Bay,Portugal*

High-and-Dry by Phil Ure, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LaRomana - Viva Wyndham Dominicus Palace*

Coucher de soleil - LaRomana - "Viva Wyndham Dominicus Palace - 069 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edinburgh*

Sky over Waverley Station by kaysgeog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basel,Switzerland*

Basel by Wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argentina*

DSC_0271 by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Acropolis*

Sunset in Acropolis by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Psiri, Athens*

Don't let the sun go down by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Acropolis*

Sunset in Acropolis by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland Scene*

dutch pictures III (44) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Viewing Point, Wadi Rum, Jordan*

Sunset Viewing Point, Wadi Rum, Jordan. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colinas/Rio Grande do Sul,Brazil*

raining fire by Lucas George Wendt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the silent city - Mdina,Malta*

Sunset over Mdina by Derren Vella | Landscapes of Malta & Gozo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Japan*

サンセット姫路城 by flumingo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vidhana Soudha at sunset - Bangalore India*

Vidhana Soudha at sunset - Bangalore India by mbell1975, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul*

DSC07225b by Tünay Kasımoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hudson River sunset*

Hudson River sunset by mathew dallas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece*

Mein Schiff 4 sailing on saronic by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Forest Hills,NYC*

sunset by Bryce Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Sunset by Jessica D, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Englewood, Florida*

Sunset by Beth Ann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alaska Sunset*

Alaska Sunset by Eugen Marculescu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California Coast*

Sunset by Joe Burke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle, Washington,USA*

sunset by Punit Sharma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Delaware, Indiana*

sunset by ALdowayan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Town and Country, Danville, California*

Sunset by tguay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chincoteague, Virginia*

Sunset by Deb Felmey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Somewhere in Africa*_

AFRICA - Sunset by Jacques Rollet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sahara Desert*

Sahara Desert by James Mason, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serengeti sunset*

Serengeti sunset by Leon Oosthuizen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Africa sunset*

South Africa sunset. by Sébastien, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serengeti, Tanzania*

- The dream sunset by Anna & Jorge - - [email protected]@, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tropea - Calabria - Italy*

A new year in the horizon by Mariano Colombotto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galicia,Spain*

Solpor en Rianxo by Xosé Duncan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malaga,Spain*

Seafront promenade, Malaga, Spain by Paco, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Sunset Moment by Jo Bet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Rincon,Puerto Rico*

Carribean sunset by Toms Buls, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome*

Rome sunset by Keith Bowden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Beach Park in Vancouver*

Sunset by Tatius, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Bay of Gibraltar*

Sunset by David Gilson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on the Neches River,Texas*

Sunset on the Neches River by Skip Pudney, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Oceancliff, Newport, RI*

A Fiery Sunset by Rohit Narang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Arendsduin,Holland*

sunset Arendsduin by Ariejan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at the Wadden Sea*

Sunset by Palle Frejvald, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset and Brullus lake near mediterranean sea at north coast of Egypt*

Sunset by Attia Awadh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palolem Beach, Kānkon, India*

Sunset at Palolem - Goa by manas17, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Protaras,Cyprus*

SUNSET by DAVID HANLON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney Harbour Bridge by Sunset*

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Sunset by Yury Prokopenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence*

Florence by Yury Prokopenko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Barcelona*

Sunset over Barcelona by Harry Davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Toledo*

Sunset over Toledo by Peter Witberg, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Miraflores,Peru*

Peru 2009 by Sam Moore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arequipa, Peru, South America*

Setting Sun, over the Plaza, Arequipa by Geraint Rowland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pisco, Ica, Peru*

Guano Industry Remnants by Istvan Kadar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over "Parque del Amor", Miraflores, Lima, Peru*

Sunset over Parque del Amor, Miraflores, Lima, Peru by blueskylimit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Malecón, Miraflores, Lima, Peru*

Sunset over the Malecón, Miraflores, Lima, Peru by blueskylimit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Arequipa, Peru*

Sunset over Arequipa, Peru by Max, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Lake Titicaca,Peru*

Sunset over Lake Titicaca, Uros Islands by Brenda Regier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crater Lake National Park, Oregon*

Sunset on Crater Lake by Cole Chase Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niteroi with Baía de Guanabara Bay, Brazil*

Sunset Over Rio... by Leonardo Martins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Rio,Brazil*

Sunset in Rio by Leonardo Martins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Amazon river, Leticia, Colombia*

Amazon River, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice, Italy by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Angeles,California*

Marina del Rey, California by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias*

Cartagena, Colombia by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prague*

Prague by Pedro Szekely, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Titicaca,Bolivia*

Sunset Over Titicaca by Matthew Winterburn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over La Paz,Bolivia*

Sunset over La Paz by Pablo Andrés Rivero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pampas del Yacuma,Bolivia*

Sunset over the Pampas by Suzanne Biekart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Potosi, Bolivia*

Salar de Uyuni by Never House, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scarlett sunset over Paraguay River, Argentina*

Scarlett sunset over Paraguay River, Argentina [4160x2340][OC] by Matt Quagliano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Space Coast Sunset*

Space Coast Sunset + American Flag (5/10/15) by Michael Seeley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indian River Lagoon*

Minimum Wake by Michael Seeley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Melbourne, Florida*

Sunset in Melbourne, Florida, September 13, 2015 by Michael Seeley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Lake Washington*

Sunset over Lake Washington by Michael Seeley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Africa*

DSC05296 by Gastón Vitancurt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona*

Sunset anella olimpica III by Bienvenido Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portland, Oregon*

Mount Scott by Eclectic Jack, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dublin*

May the 1st be with you by Noel Milner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in China*

IMG_3424 by Nguyễn Văn Đoàn, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chrea,Algeria*

New Panoramau2 by blida city, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*

le Mon de chanoua TIPAZA by blida city, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tenes,Algeria*

DE BENI hAWA A TENES by blida city, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

IMG_0375 by marwanouallal, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1019164114959276&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1556902516.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/hamzaphotoss/photos/a.392575644200937/1352533808205111/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1191449567700464/?type=3&theater


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bakota, Khmelnytskyi Region, Ukraine*


















https://photographers.ua/YuriyLitvinov/album/66739/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miller Brook Wharf*


Miller Brook Wharf by Coleen Ramsay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymegen, Guelders, Netherlands*


Waalhaven Nijmegen by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katerbosch, North Brabant, Netherlands*


Cuijk aan de maas by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islamorada, Florida*

Golden Dreams by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/candaphotographie/photos/a.1001987943202564/2187643331303680/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wyoming*

Sunset Lit Virga_2 by northern_nights, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama Mansouriah, Jijel-Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/candaphotographie/photos/a.1198491166885573/2154236891310991/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chelsea Piers, New York City*

Spirit Cruise - Chelsea Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Limassol, Cyprus*

Mediterranean Sunset V3 - Limassol, Cyprus by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in China*

Sunset on the River by Stanley Zimny (Thank You for 41 Million views), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint-Petersburg*

Troitsky bridge. Saint-Petersburg by Irina Boldina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nizza*

Nizza by Aaron Kreis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orlando,Florida*

Florida - Orlando: EPCOT Center, the central lake in the dawn (Walt Disney World ) by Reinhard Link, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok*

Ratchaprasong, Bangkok by Thanathip Moolvong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona*

Silhouettes BCN Sunset II by Bienvenido Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Fabulous Sunset.. by Houssem Astro, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1910000799103837&set=pb.100002818063781.-2207520000.1557173457.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2550256605015732&set=pb.100000942513941.-2207520000.1557174315.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=977637439111944&set=pb.100005970916063.-2207520000.1557336363.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/hamzaphotoss/photos/a.392575644200937/1287433408048485/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/PhotosofJijelAlgeria/photos/a.362009137337711/986953524843266/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Medellin,Colombia*

A Cable Car over Medellin by Patrik Bergström, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lefkis,Greece*

Panorama over Lefkes by Patrik Bergström, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Island in San Blas, Panama*

Three Girls in a Hammock by Patrik Bergström, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Key West,Florida*

Sunset Sail by Patrik Bergström, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quayside,River Tyne*

Sunset! by David Burn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pennsylvania*

Farmland by Qi Li, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Losinj,Croatia*

Otok Losinj by Wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panama City*

That Sunset... #Panama by Kurt Beermann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panama City Beach*

sunset by Gary Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panama Canal*

Sunset by Walton Ciferri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tamarindo, Guanacaste, Costa Rica*

In the Footsteps of the Pterodactyls by Istvan Kadar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central Valley in Costa Rica*

Xandari pool at sunset by Claire Lau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Madrid,Spain*

Sunset over Madrid XII by Carlos Sobrino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Madrid,Spain*

Sunset over Madrid by Michael Frank, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Madrid,Spain*

Atardecer sobre Madrid // Sunset over Madrid by Jesus Solana, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Blida,Algeria*

chrea la nuit by blidacity blida, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

perfection.. by lola khalfa, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba,Algeria*

décision... by lola khalfa, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

20160508_202801 by Junaid Shah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur la baie du mont Chenoua (905 m.) by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia,Algeria*

30-01-2011 Béjaia (Algérie) by Ouali Belahsene, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

sunset " Godzilla  " by Hichem ATTALLAH, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Florida Keys*

Sunset over the Florida Keys, Marathon Key Harbor, Florida by Gail K E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baja California, Mexico*

The sun setting over the desert by Ana Rodríguez Carrington, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Islamorada, Florida*

Golden Dreams by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Austria*

Sunset by Nexter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Railay Beach,Thailand*

Railay Beach Sunset by Bernd Schunack, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Sunset - Watering the Tulips by Joop van Andel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the Capitol Lagoon,Philippines*

A view of the Capitol Lagoon during sunset by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

Pedal boats at sunset by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bouzaréah,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur le Pic de Menaceur by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mohammadia - Algiers - Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur l'Atlas blidéen enneigé by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda,Algeria*

DSC_4666ùù by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

* National park of Djurdjura,Algeria*

Au loin, le mont Lalla Mlawa prend une teinte crépusculaire by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

sunset time وقت الغروب by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*











https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1565445&page=168


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/SouuuArt/photos/a.1914228725483825/1966368730269824/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Aïn Benian ,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur le port d'El-Djemila by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bouira - Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur la région de Bouira by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Chantilly,France*

Epic Sunset over Chantilly by Julien Fromentin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge across the Loire river in Tours, France*

Arches Over The Loire by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over les Arcs - France*

Sunset over les Arcs - France - by Christophe Stramba-Badiali, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Socoa,France*

Sunset over Socoa (France - Basque Country) by [guillaume], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Provence,France*

Pink Nights in Provence by Patricia Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

London Sunset by Melanie Stanton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over London*

Sunset over London by Ray Wise, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thames Bank,London*

Sunset over London by Peter Brent, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

DSC_9524 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,,Algeria*

CREPUSCULE by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda,Algeria*

1 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran ,Algeria*

Couvre feu by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia,Algeria*

Bejaia by Sofiane Oukhaled, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Constitucion, Maule, Chile*

"CONSTITUCIÓN" by Mauricio Sanchez Quezada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Monterrey Peninsula*

Sunset at Monterey Peninsula by Jeffrey Balfus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galicia,Spain*

La puesta de Sol de hoy desde la playa de las Lapas. by Emilio Rodríguez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hawaiian Sunset*

Hawaiian Sunset by R Dermo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

La Garitta by Maurizio Santonocito, en Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

*The Left Bank* 


Black_Duck said:


>


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oude-Tonge,,Holland*

Sunset by Bram van Broekhoven, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cape town*

sunset. by forever the coolest kid ▲, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscape in Europe*

Sunset by Uwe Weigel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sir William Hill, seen from near Curbar Gap-England*

Sunset by l4ts, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One WTC l New York City l USA*

One World Trade Center by Aurélien Le Roch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Petchaburi, Thailand*

Wat Phra That Pong Nok by ORC PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palma Mayorca,Spain*

Palma Sunset by martin gresty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Antwerp Marina*

Sunset over the Antwerp Marina by Antwerp Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florida*

Sunny Isles Beach by Wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bodrum, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

Madagh ,Oran - Algeria

Descente vers Madagh by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba,Algeria*

sunset by Mouhieddine Kherouatou, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuscany, Italy*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maracaibo,Venezuela*









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Maracaibo_sunset.jpg


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Sunset by Hichem ATTALLAH, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London,UK*









https://www.talktotim.co.uk/blog/travel/2015/06/08/top-10-romantic-places-pop-question/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Vegas, USA*









https://www.talktotim.co.uk/blog/travel/2015/06/08/top-10-romantic-places-pop-question/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Maldives, Indian Ocean*









https://www.talktotim.co.uk/blog/travel/2015/06/08/top-10-romantic-places-pop-question/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Angeles,California*









https://thehiringadvisors.com/hello...foreground-4k-uhd-timelapse_nehkqlbtg__f0000/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris,France*









https://www.france-hotel-guide.com/en/blog/best-sunsets-paris/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Sydney city*









http://www.laing.com.au/2018/01/05/set-goals-not-resolutions-this-new-year/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan Autumn Sunset*









https://www.6sqft.com/no-filter-needed-for-last-sundays-autumn-sunset-over-nyc/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

123-2-2 by Walid Talbi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/NadjouFG/photos/a.601661380013574/620624328117279/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Setif - Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/HZPhotoG/photos/a.405699542962229/744733355725511/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bejaia - Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/HZPhotoG/photos/a.405699542962229/686406528224861/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Eraguene,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/HZPhotoG/photos/a.405699542962229/491777947687721/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Seraidi,Annaba,Algeria*

Seraidi by Mouhieddine Kherouatou, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*M'sila, Algeria*

Quiet Sunset by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Diversity of Algeria by Hichem ATTALLAH, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijlel,Algeria*

DSC_3407m by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/IbrahimSeddikTaleb/photos/a.1454307691480546/2380832062161433/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Setif,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/HZPhotoG/photos/a.405699542962229/405700719628778/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/NadjouFG/photos/a.611120989067613/617484095097969/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

a l g i e r s by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama,Jijel,Algeria*

Coucher de Soleil by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya , Algeria*

Fisherman at Gouraya old port , Algeria by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Azzaba,Skikda,Algeria*

HDR TEST 2 by FARES BOBOX, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto*

Toronto September sunset by Jeff Bowen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz, California*

Harbor Sunset-Explored by Doug Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portsmouth*

Sunset by Matt Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

HDR Sunset by Kavin Chawla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montreal Skyline*

Sliver Moon Over Montreal Skyline by Paul Eifert, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

_MG_5801 by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bab El Oued,Algeria*

Bab el oued Saint eugene by Chérif Bouchiha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Arzew,Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Oran.Mer.K.K/photos/a.813346058778202/2088074484638680/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1995843337097742&set=pb.100000162845779.-2207520000.1558974100.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

edit


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya Algeria*

On road by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

_Jijel,Algeria_

Lighthouse Sunrise by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

La nuit tombe sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

When the sun goes down by Hichem ATTALLAH, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

An evening of magnificient lights - the 2nd wave by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Auckland city from Mission Bay*

Sunset over Auckland city from Mission Bay by Swarna Wijesekera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan Sunset*

Manhattan Sunset by Josh Balduf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Paris*

Sunset over Paris by Joseph Manganelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Lake City at sunset, Utah*

Amazing red clouds over Salt Lake City at sunset, Utah by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Paris*

Sunset Over Paris by Fabien DUMONT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Prague*

Sunset over Prague by Ulrik Christiansen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Wat Arun in Bangkok*

Sunset over Wat Arun in Bangkok by Marion, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Sudirman Central Business District,Jakarta,Indonesia*

Capital City of Jakarta by zuraisham salleh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Vizivaros. Budapest, Hungary*

Photo of the day 26/05 by maro310, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

West over North Avenue (II) 29787-29789 by Kurt Kramer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Windermere*

Sunset over Windermere by Ian Purves, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco*

True Colors of San Francisco II by Della Huff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brisbane*

Pink Rain with the Sunset by Mark Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Kanda,Tokyo*

Sunset over Kanda by Laser Kola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Budapest*

IMG_02019 by maro310, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Oran.Mer.K.K/photos/a.813346058778202/2119229011523227/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/IbrahimSeddikTaleb/photos/a.1454307691480546/2376262372618402/?type=3&theater


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/Oleksiy/


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

edit


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=682710572113976&set=pb.100011251185230.-2207520000.1559158950.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Djelfa,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2057294097725640&set=pb.100003352100617.-2207520000.1559158933.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=569031086815259&set=pb.100011251185230.-2207520000.1559159522.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mila,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1667305350209987&set=pb.100007916136751.-2207520000.1559161434.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

edit


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


NYC Sunset by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chesapeake, Virginia*


2019-05-27-Ship Sunset049 by SUZY PEDEN QUIGLEY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Argentina and Chile*


Patagonian Sunset by RyanKirschnerImages, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

IMG_4837 by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algérie by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanraset,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/1089029844487183/photos/a.1101243769932457/1971718279551664/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Allaqtacom/photos/a.1548806142086833/1548806155420165/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran ,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/SouuuArt/photos/a.1914228725483825/1966368730269824/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Kherrata,Béjaia ,Algeria*










https://scontent-mrs2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/52420990_340478573235005_6429742981879693312_n.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_ht=scontent-mrs2-1.xx&oh=0ac73dc703436c28b7919d6bfba88e97&oe=5D974EB1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Habibas islands,Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Oran.Mer.K.K/photos/a.813346058778202/2125952164184245/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/SouuuArt/photos/a.1683642648542435/1702458756660824/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/170831890199675/photos/a.170873010195563/262498224366374/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Shinjuku,Japan*

Day 234/366 : Sunset over Shinjuku by Hidehiko Sakashita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong skyline*

I saw a dragon over Hong Kong ... by Mark Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Nashville,Tennessee*

Nashville Sunset by Jacob Rostermundt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*West Kowloon / Hong Kong*

Dusk over Union Square & ICC / West Kowloon / Hong Kong by Igor Prahin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Paris*

Sunset over Paris by Dominique Lacaze, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Lake Michigan*

Sunset over Lake Michigan by Sri Harsha P, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over London City*

Sunset over London City by Giacomo Ferroni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Malecon, Havana , Cuba*

Sunset over the Malecon, Havana , Cuba by David Burt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the skyline of Singapore*

Sunset over the skyline of Singapore by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phoenix,Arizona*

The night is falling over Phoenix AZ by DST-photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castel Sant Angelo,Rome*

Roma sunset over Vatican by Christian WILT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tennessee*

Flying over sunset by Roberto Saborit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Lake City, USA*

Gorgeous sunset sky over Salt Lake City, USA by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Huskvarna*

Sunset Huskvarna by Christian Viktorsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the port of Genova*

Un tramonto colorato ( vedi descrizione ) by Gabriella Comaschi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Tokyo*

sunset by Darya Zelentsova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phoenix, Arizona*

Engulf by Mike Olbinski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

20150413_F0001: London sunset over the Thames by Wei-Feng Xue, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Exchange Place, NJ*

Magical Sunset over Exchange Place, NJ by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blackwall, London*

Skyfire by Paul Shears, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over New York - Statue de la Liberty*

Coucher de soleil sur New York - 4059 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Pretoria*

Glorius Sunset Over Pretoria by Bill Davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Hoboken*

Sunset over Hoboken by jim chillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Scarborough*

Sunset over Scarborough by Alex Scott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over old Bangkok*

Sunset over old Bangkok by TL Chua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Modena City*

Sunset over Modena City by Tim Börner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Queensland,Australia*

DSC_0058 by gary, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chelsea, New York City*

On the High Line - Chelsea, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NYC*

afterglow by Lei Jun Yao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alcatraz, Golden Gate Bridge*

Alcatraz, Golden Gate Bridge and the hills of Marin County by RJ DiBella, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Africa*

SA2019 162 by Blues Roots, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Papohaku Beach*

Papohaku sunset by Thomas Gorman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Indiana*

Silo Sunset by tquist24, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hokkaido,Japan*

晨間藍調：函館山│One Of Million Night Scene│Hokkaido by Nick Ning Huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver, B.C*

2019 05 May 24 Epic Sunset 02a 7s tr DSC_0752_3_4_5_6_7_8_Enhancer by Doug Farmer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Countryside*

Lovely Sunset by Stathis Iordanidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Kirchsee*

Dramatic Sunset at Kirchsee by Mario Dobelmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Porto Pino*

Sunset in Porto Pino by Jacopo Colombo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Spray-painted landscape. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Molen F. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Danang city, Vietnam*

_Y2U3229.0714.Đà Nẵng by LONG NGUYEN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hatirjheel, Dhaka*

Sunset in the city of dust by Re, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Limassol, Cyprus*

Island life - Limassol, Cyprus. by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiafo of Chile*

Summer sunset by José Félix Rosales, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset just after we depart from Montego Bay,Jamaica*

Sunset on the Freedom Of The Seas by Simon Nicholls, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Florya,Istanbul,Turkey*

Sunset in Florya-İstanbul-Turkey_00001 by Ahmet Oztaskin, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

edit


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/SouuuArt/photos/a.1914228725483825/1965828683657162/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/elkalaphotographieHD/photos/a.382673665222189/1278801595609387/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chrea,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=802669843450354&set=pb.100011220370702.-2207520000.1559309138.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=414226519146306&set=pb.100016768835124.-2207520000.1559161999.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Djelfa,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1684504011671319&set=a.238637576257977&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/candaphotographie/photos/a.1198491166885573/2026246520776696/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/candaphotographie/photos/a.1198491166885573/1829617907106226/?type=3&theater


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyDombrovskiy/album/76404/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Toronto*

sunset over TO 1 by Harvey K, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Central Scotland*

Sunset over Central Scotland by daniel letford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Kuala Lumpur*

Sunset over Kuala Lumpur by Emilia Maynard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Seaton Flats, Aberdeen, Scotland*

This Is The End by PeskyMesky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Stockholm*

Sunset over Stockholm by Christopher Anderzon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Pretoria*

Glorius Sunset Over Pretoria by Bill Davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver*

Vancouver BC pre-dawn city view by liang LI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dorset rural, England*

View over the Purbeck Hills by Christine Sinclair, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over NYC*

Sunset over NYC by Corine Ouellet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

Dusk over the City by Chris Kelly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sundown Phillytown,Philadelphia*

Sundown Phillytown by PhillymanPete, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Haji Ali Dargah, Mumbai*

Red, setting sun over the Haji Ali Dargah, Mumbai by Peggy Reimchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*São Caetano do Sul, SP, Brazil*

Sunset over my town on Friday 13th, São Caetano do Sul, SP, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jakarta city center, Indonesia*

..waking up the metropolis.. by Ferry Octavian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

#horizon #sunset by um1d1ch - photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest, Hungary*

IMG_10539 by maro310, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roofs of St. Petersburg*

Sunlight over the city by Daniil Drozdov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lipotvaros, Budapest, Hungary*

IMG_02956 by maro310, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Last night's sunset over Manhattan*

Last night's sunset over Manhattan by GRANT HARDEWAY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Conwy, North Wales*

Twilight Colours, Conwy by Peter Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Dresden,Germany*

Lovely sunset over Dresden by Timo Gebel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan*

46th St. sunset by .Chris Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Timaru, New Zealand*

Wash over me... by Kevin Jeffries, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*alt Lake City at sunset, Utah*

Amazing red clouds over Salt Lake City at sunset, Utah by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over North Avenue Beach,Illinois*

Sunset over North Avenue Beach by Trevor Klatko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia,Pennsylvania*

kingdom by all the pix, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Vladivostok, Russia*

Sunset over Vladivostok, Russia by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the marina, Almerimar, Spain*

Sunset over the marina, Almerimar, Spain by Edward MacDonald, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over London*

Sunset over London by Luke Hanna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence,Italy*

Florence- Looking over the Ponce bridge by <- Tri ->, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Myanmar*

Bagan sunset. Myanmar by Stefano Ravalli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Empire State Building,NYC*

sunset over city by kirit prajapati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Cologne,Germany*

Sunset over Cologne by .Markus Landsmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Wat Arun,Thailand*

Sunset over Wat Arun by Johnny Armaos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California*

Sunset by Robert Ćwikliński, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over London*

Photo24 2014 - Sunset over London 3 by Nick Biswell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Franfurt Skyline*

Sunset over Frankfurt by Colin Crane, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorado*

Lightning at sunset by Noel Fleming, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Brazil*

Sunset in Brazil by Wilson von Zeidler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaanse Schans,Amsterdam*

Zaanse Schans sunset by bas handels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo City*

BRIDGES IN TOKYO CITY by Thanapol Marattana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kadugodi, Bengaluru, Karnataka*

Sunset over rails! by Dheeraj Rao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jersey City, NJ looking East towards New York City*

Jersey City, NJ looking East towards New York City by Steven Kelley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Sin título by luiscorreia luiscorreia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Angeles,CA*

Enjoying the Clouds over LA by Joshua Gunther, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Newport Beach, California*

DSC_9694-Edit.jpg by Tom Walker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Nashville,Tennessee*

Nashville Sunset by Jacob Rostermundt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco*

Last Light of 2012 by Darvin Atkeson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Bay Area,San Francisco*

Yet another beautiful sunset over the Bay Area by Chao Kusollerschariya, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Hazy end to another day of work in Toronto's business district...as seen from it's Tommy Thompson Park bird sanctuary by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria, British Columbia*

Tranquility Base by peter clifford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tai O Fishing Village, Hong Kong*

Tai O Fishing Village, Hong Kong by TC Chua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cannes, France*

IMG_2000 by Hello Baton Rouge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sagrada Familia,Barcelona,Spain*

La Sagrada Familia - Aerial view by Sam valadi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kota KInabalu City*

City Mosque by Kamrul Arifin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bay of Heraklion,Greece*

A Cretan Odyssey - The Dying of the Light over the Bay of Heraklion by Tony Hammond, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*


Cowboy sunset by Christy Turner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

DSC_9410 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda,Algeria*

DSC_4666ùù by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/yacine.photography36/photos/a.660309674334815/741210639578051/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers Sunset Colors by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ilizi,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/1089029844487183/photos/a.1098983043491863/1381338425256322/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

1 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

* Yabous,Algeria*

Yabous khenchla by ala eddine gheziel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tikjda,Algeria*

shadows and lights the eternal djurdjura by MAZOUZ ABDELAZIZ, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algérie by Hamid Douakh, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Nashville,Tennessee*

Sunset over Nashville by Malcolm MacGregor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm*

A Ligna Sunset I by Henrik Sundholm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Bonn,Germany*

sunset over bonn by Michel Liesegang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sebastopol, California*

Sebastopol, California by Matt Granz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milwaukee,Wisconsin*

The Northpoint Lighthouse by Matt Granz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocean Beach Sunset*

Ocean Beach Sunset by Matt Granz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Magic Island-Hawaii*

Sunset over Magic Island by Peggy Reimchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Will Rogers State Beach,LA*

Lines and Light ~ Will Rogers State Beach ~{explored}~ by landESCAPEvisuals | jeff lewis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Nai'a Lagoon, Ko Olina,Hawaii*

Sunset over Nai'a Lagoon, Ko Olina by Chuck Hood, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Assekrem,Tamanraset,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/1089029844487183/photos/a.1098983043491863/1241103102613189/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1191072417759485&set=g.234712576908348&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=459011358209092&set=pb.100023006949492.-2207520000.1560523971.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218638189324085&set=g.234712576908348&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bouira,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/ImadMenadPhotographe/photos/a.2117069218544535/2290456817872440/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/ImadMenadPhotographe/photos/a.2046405042277620/2283685441882911/?type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Budapest*

Budapest 10 by Andrew Teece, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Loch Venachar in Scotland*

The sun setting over the mountains by Loch Venachar in Scotland by daniel letford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

Cartagena by Thomas David, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Marina Santa Marta,Colombia*

Sunset Over Marina Santa Marta by Adam Cohn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca,Colombia*

Guires voladores by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Bogota D.C-Colombia*

Atardecer desde Monserrate by Jorge Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Oran.Mer.K.K/photos/a.813346058778202/2097656063680522/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mila,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157239190344274&set=pb.623774273.-2207520000.1560881153.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216032054902644&set=pb.1486972376.-2207520000.1560882154.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda,Algeria*

شاطئ كسير الباز by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes,Algeria*

The Road To Or-Shalem by Yacine Sichaib, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Sans titre by Amel, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama Mansouria,Algeria*

Enjoy Time by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mostaganem,Algeria*

IMG_20180922_191120 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

1192 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Lower Manhattan at Sundown by Jan-Malte Böttcher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Constance to the Alps,Germany*

View from Lindau over Lake Constance to the Alps2 by Robert Stärz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose,California*

Another Fiery Sunset To End Another Summer-Like Day In The Bay Area (6-11-2019) #6 by 54WilliamGJusto54 (weather enthusiast), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Nashville,Tennessee*

Downtown Nashville by Timothy LaBranche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oceanside California*

Setting sun over the harbor in Oceanside California by Gail K E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madison, Indiana*

Sunset over Madison by Bernie Kasper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over downtown Singapore*

City skyline sunset by Wadders, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence Sunset*

Florence Sunset by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Delaware River,Philadelphia*

Phillytown looking SHARP... by PhillymanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luxembourg*

Sky drama over Luxembourg by Alfonso Salgueiro Lora, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Salt Lake City valley,Utah*

Wasatch Front Sunset by Eric Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siete Picos, Sierra de Guadarrama, Madrid, Spain*

Sunday´s sunset colors over Siete Picos, Sierra de Guadarrama, Madrid, Spain. by Daniel Garrido, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Sydney*

Sunset over Sydney. by Chris Cook, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duesseldorf,Germany*

DUESSELDORF, GERMANY - MARCH 12, 2017: The Altstadt harbor attracts visitors from all over the world and shines during the blue hour by Axel Fischer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mumbai,India*

Sunset by the bay by Debmalya Mukherjee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kharghar,India*

Kharghar unexplored ! by Debmalya Mukherjee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong-Kong*

Sunset over Central by vinco camm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Budapest*

Budapest 12 by Andrew Teece, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle*

P0000303 Seattle 02-May-2019 to 04-May-2019 by BB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago,Illinois*

N.E.M.A by Nenad Spasojevic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Seaton Flats, Aberdeen, Scotland*

This Is The End by PeskyMesky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the skyline of Toronto*

Sunset over the skyline of Toronto April 27 2019 by A Great Capture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver*

Vancouver BC pre-dawn city view by liang LI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Petaling Jaya, Malaysia*

Sunset over Petaling Jaya, Malaysia by hathaway_m, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Brighton,England, United Kingdom*

Sunset Over Brighton by amipal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greater Manchester,England*

Cloud Porn by Ian Clarke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Potomac*

Sunset over the Potomac. by swanson.matt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto*

Spring Views by CJ Burnell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orlando International Airport*

The Great Whale by Comiccreator24, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Rafael,California*

Sunset over Marsh by Bob Gingg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Pillar Point Marina*

Sunset at Pillar Point Marina by Bob Gingg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco*

Fire over San Francisco by Toby Harriman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over San Francisco Bay from San Leandro, CA*

Sept. 2-2013 Sunset over San Francisco Bay from San Leandro, CA USA T3i 075 by lonewolfpics, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Griffith Park Observatory,Los Angeles,California*

Beauty awakens the soul to act… by Sandeep Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Monica Beach Los Angeles County California*

Sunset Burn over Santa Monica Pier and Pacific Ocean with Malibu Mountains - Santa Monica Beach Los Angeles County California by Greg DuBois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chelsea Massachusetts and Downtown Boston Skyline at Night*

Pink Sunset Trace over Tobin Bridge, Chelsea Massachusetts, and Downtown Boston Skyline at Night by Greg DuBois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boston Skyline*

Boston Skyline with Tobin Bridge at Sunset, Chelsea and Everett Foreground by Greg DuBois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Aerial View of Boston Skyline*

Sunset Aerial View of Boston Skyline and Charles River Esplanade from Helicopter over BU Bridge with Cambridge and Fenway by Greg DuBois, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Clouds Over Chicago [ EXPLORED ] by Jo Bet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amish countryside of Northern Indiana*

BNSF 8202 on CSX - 10/19/2014 by Jeff Hampton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona,Spain*

Barcelona by Camil Blanaru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Barcelona as viewed from Park Güell*

A Barcelona Sunset by Meleah Reardon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balearic Islands, Spain*

Flying over Alcudia bay by Óscar Lagarrotxa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puerto Montt,Patagonia*

Costanera (A) - Pto. Montt (Patagonia Chile) by Jorge Leon Cabello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Quito,Ecuador*

Sunset over Quito by h_haenen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Las Penas, Guayaquil, Ecuador*

Sunset over Las Penas by Andre Sousa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Milano,Italy*

sunset over MIlan by Dwight0306 -, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lima,Peru*

Pano dron shot over Lima by Marco Ruiz de Somocurcio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Rainy sunset over Medellin,Colombia*

Atardecer lluvioso / Rainy sunset by Jorge J Restrepo A., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caracas,Venezuela*

Sunset from Tamanaco Intercontinental Hotel @ Caracas, Venezuela by Walter Torres, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Lake Maracaibo,Venezuela*

Sunset over Lake Maracaibo by Erik Cleves Kristensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Folsom Lake,California*

Lupine Field by Ryan Engstrom Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oaklands Bridge over San Francisco bay*

Oaklands Bridge to Sunset by Trevor Reoch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Marin Headlands,California*

Sunset over the Marin Headlands by Jim Watkins Photography Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono Lake,California*

Storm Over Mono Lake by Joe Ganster, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manitoba,Canada*

Royal Canadian Mint by Jim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Ottawa Valley*

Sunset over the Ottawa Valley by Lucas Gibson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Ottawa River*

Sunset over the Ottawa River by b737yyc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over San Diego,California*

Sunset over Harbor Island marina by carpingdiem, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over San Diego*

Sunset over San Diego by j-me.photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Olvera, Spain*

Olvera, Spain - sunset by campese, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andalucia,Spain*

Puente de la Armada Española / Rio Fuengirola Pedestrian Bridge by Andrew Haliburton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malaga,Spain*

The end of the day... by Lightbringer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anchorage, Alaska, USA*

Alaska Sunset Over Seward Highway by Eddy Lin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California*

Behind the way by Samal tofik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Fire Island,Anchorage Alaska*

Sunset over Fire Island by Fenton Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port of Tacoma,Edgewood,Western Washington*

Sunset over the Olympic Mountains, Port of Tacoma below by Matt McGrath, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Magic Island,Hawaii*

Sunset over Magic Island by Peggy Reimchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Haleakala observatories, Maui, Hawaii*

House of the Sun by Daniel Parks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Kasumigaura,Japan*

Sunset Over the Lake by Mirai Takahashi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Japanese Rice Fields*

Sunset Over Japanese Rice Fields by Les Taylor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iwaki Mountain Sunset*

Iwaki Mountain Sunset. © Glenn E Waters. Japan 2014. Over 3,000 visits to this image. by Glenn Waters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hiroshima and Okayama*

Just After the Sun had Set by DTB's..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Enoshima,Japan*

Pink Sunset ピンク色の夕晴れ by Alpha 2008, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Yokohama*

Sunset over Yokohama by Hidehiko Sakashita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Tokyo harbor with Mount Fuji*

夕焼け Sunset by Alpha 2008, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo Metropolis,Japan*

TOKYO AT DUSK by Thanapol Marattana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flight Balloon rises over Downtown Disney at sunset*

Sunset Flight by Scott Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Lagoon,Orlando*

Sunset over the Lagoon by Megan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Orlando*

Warm Skies, Cool Evenings - Downtown Orlando by Jason Sha'ul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walt Disney World,Florida*

World Showcase Sunset by Michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Panama City - Panama*

Befor the sun goes down by Felix Tchvertkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Panama*

Sunset over Panama. by Aaron Ogletree, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gardens By The Bay,Singapore*

Garden by the bay by Guowen Wang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Marsh*

Sunset over the Marsh by Jim Rosswog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Colón, Panama*

DSC_1414 by Niklas-B, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Rincon Sunset,Caribbean coast of Panama*

Punta Rincon Sunset by Charles Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stratosphere, Las Vegas, Nevada*

Sunset over Las Vegas by ap0013, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Singapore Flyer by Guowen Wang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Las Vegas strip*

Sunset over the Las Vegas strip by Summerlin540, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colorado Springs sunset*

Colorado Springs sunset by Bruce Hausknecht, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paphos, Cyprus*

Paphos Cyprus by mcmillant75, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking at sunset*

Walking at sunset by Ramona Muntean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Seaton Flats, Aberdeen, Scotland*

Aberdeen Sunset by PeskyMesky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cape Town,South Africa*

Amazing sunset sky over Cape Town from the Table Mountain by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long Beach California*

Birds Over Boats by Jack Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Kuala Lumpur*

Sunset over Kuala Lumpur by Emilia Maynard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Stockholm*

Sunset over Stockholm by Christopher Anderzon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Pretoria*

Glorius Sunset Over Pretoria by Bill Davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corfe Castle, England, United Kingdom*

View over the Purbeck Hills by Christine Sinclair, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

dawn over the city by Tatiana Zuikova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Halifax Skyline,Nova Scotia*

Halifax Skyline Sunset by Margaret Keizer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Mt Fuji,Japan*

Sunset Over Fuji by Callum Shell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Columbia River from Vancouver, Washington*

Interstate sunset by Chuck Stephens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg,Germany*

purple sky by Mark Meyer zur Heide, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over London*

Sunset over London by Philipp Staudacher, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*


Toronto Sunset 🌇 by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence,Italy*

Sunset Over Arno 02 by Nicola Maria Mietta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brisbane*

Last rays over Brisbane by Steve Kossaris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Petersburg,Russia*

Over the City by Max Angelsburger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over The Villas,Santa Monica Beach*

Sunset Over The Villas by Christopher McTaggart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne,Australia*

Dusk sky over Melbourne CBD, Australia by PsJeremy - Lots to catch up after travelling..., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Wiesbaden,Germany*_

a lady in red by oscurofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Africa*

out of Africa (4) by oscurofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wakayama,Japan*

Bright by Teruhide Tomori, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California field*

Summer by alessandro andrioli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Crozon peninsula,Bretagne*

Sunset in Crozon peninsula by Khan NIRREP, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Newcastle Metro Bridge*

DSC08358 Sunset over the Newcastle Metro Bridge by alan harle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milan,Italy*

City Skyline by Pierantonio Rusciano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline*

Chicago Skyline by Emin Cavalic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gold Coast City Skyline,Australia*

Gold Coast City Skyline - Sunset by Mike, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai skyline*

Dubai skyline in sunset by Eva Janku, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Orange Skyline sunset by Ken Goh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York sunset*

New York sunset by antonino abbruzzo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown West, Calgary, Alberta*

Skyline & Sensational Sunset by Dave Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver*

Skyline Sunset by Clayton Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milwaukee Skyline*

Milwaukee Skyline #milwaukee #skyline #sunset by bucksfan86, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline at Sunset*

Chicago Skyline at Sunset by Handel Tejeda, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madison, Wisconsin*


Let The Light In by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tucson, Arizona*


palms in the sunset by T Temple-Pueblo Paradiso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamburgh Castle, England*


Bamburgh Castle (Explored) by Mike Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York Harbor*


Lady Liberty over a warm sunset by Mario Graziano, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco*

Sun Sets over San Francisco by James Matuszak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minneapolis skyline*

Fire in the Sky by Greg Lundgren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset from the Sabo Bridge,Minneapolis, Minnesota*

Sunset from the Sabo Bridge by Greg Lundgren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nashvile Sunset*

Nashvile Sunset by Prashanth Murali, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boston Skyline*

Boston Skyline at Sunset by JBMarro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Houston skyline*

Houston skyline by Daniel Gillaspia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

London skyline at sunset by Aurélien Le Roch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt*

Frankfurt Sunset by Michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenos Aires,Argentina *

Ocaso del dia del eclipse 02/07 by HERNAN TIPA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai*

SHANGHAI at sunset by Jacques Rollet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City Sunset by Jason Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brisbane City,Australia*

City Sunset by Mark Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Gherkin in Weaver London*

Sunset over Gherkin n Weaver London by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver, BC, Canada*

City Sunset by David Martin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Uruguay*

Sunset by Szabolcs P, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cagliari, Italy*

Sunset in Sardegna by Franco Beccari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London Sunset from Stone Gallery St Paul's Cathedral*

London Sunset from Stone Gallery St Paul's Cathedral by Graham Lacdao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

City Sunset by Yevgeniy Fedotkin, en Flickr


----------



## DavidCameron1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Stunning pictures. Keep sharing!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Midtown West End - New York City*

Midtown West End - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome*

photo - Roman Sunset 2 by Jassy-50, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Livorno, Toscana, Italy*

Light House at Livorno by Alfred Coll, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Voronezh, Russia*

Sunset & City Skyline, Voronezh, Russia. by David Millican (Photoshop free zone), en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sriracha city, Chonburi Province in Thailand*

People sitting meditate with candle in front of white big buddha standing statue at Wat Khao Phra Kru Temple at Sriracha city, Chonburi Province in Thailand by Mongkol Chuewong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan sunset - New York City*

Manhattan sunset - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seoul*

Seoul Blue Hour by Adi Vlado Kristanto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sweden*

Construction Sunset by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aegina Ilsland,Greece*

aegina ilsland (alimos view) by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Airport Schiphol,Amsterdam*

schiphol new old (200) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto,Canada*

20190628 N9 Canada Toronto Sunset by ikor1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

A thousand hands! by Bhargav Kesavan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elephantine Island, Egypt*

Felucca, Aswan Botanical Garden, Elephantine Island, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argentina*

Red Storm (re-edit) by NPX Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

OC5A9681 by Fabrice M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alimos Marina,Greece*

alimos marina [after the sunset] by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mississippi*

Sunset Cruise on the Mississippi by Samuel Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sfinari - Crète - Grèce*

Sunset at Sfinari Beach by liofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luarca,Spain*

Reflejos en el Rio (Luarca, Spain) by Angel Marin Oliver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basel/Switzerland*

Sunset Landing, Basel/Switzerland by oekopark03, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Papststein in Saxon, Switzerland*

Little pine on Papststein by Uwe Kögler, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Den Hoorn,South Holland*

Best Sky ave seen for awhile .. by Rab Lawrence, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zahara de los Atunes,Spain*

Cadizfornia #11 by super 8 photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brazil*

Por do Sol na Praia da Gamboa by José Neydson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Paris*

Paris sunset by Dr. Ernst Strasser, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pratumnak,Chonburi, Thailand*

Fire cloud over Pratumnak by Stan Smucker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence,Italy*

Ponte Vecchio by Peter Sillitoe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amarapura, Myanmar*

U Bein's bridge sunset - Amarapura, Myanmar by Gio's Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Over Copenhagen*

Sunset Over Copenhagen by Elaine Williams, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*


Sunset at Red Cliff, NL (explored) by Xiaoping98, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kreis Nordfriesland, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*


Sunset Föhr by Sebastian Leyens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*


A Brisbane Sunset (from Kangaroo Point Cliffs) by Chris Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Estonia*


sunset by Arvo Soosalu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Branford, Connecticut*


Branford Sunset by Bill Canosa, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur,Malaysia*

Sunset over the city by Cheshire_Cat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calgary Skyline*

Calgary Skyline & Sensational Sunset (Explore # 4 March 4th 2014) by Dave Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur City*

Panoramic Kuala Lumpur City Centre by azrudin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Havana,Cuba*

Sunset over Havana by ValterB, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Over Fields of Fruitless Corn,Wisconsin*

Over Fields of Fruitless Corn by Loren Zemlicka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Manchester*

sunset by Vincent Cole, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over New Jersey*

Sunset over New Jersey by Marco Nettle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Peaceful by Simon Betteridge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooklyn Bridge Park with Manhattan Skyline *

Pilings at Brooklyn Bridge Park with Manhattan Skyline during Blue Hour by Bryan Carnathan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Newport, Rhode Island*

Sunset over Newport Harbor by ap0013, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pittsburgh, PA*

Stretching Time | Pittsburgh, PA by Zach Frailey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heraklion,Crete*

Sunset with dust from Sachara desert by Nikos Roditakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Edinburgh viewed from Calton Hill*

Edinburgh 07 February 2015 by JamesPDeans.co.uk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jersey City, NJ*

Over There #6 by Keith Michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Empire State Building*

Sunset over the Empire State Building by Corine Ouellet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Singapore*

Sunset over Singapore by Sven Pertermann, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Dülmen, Germany*

Sunset by Markus Branse, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calabria, Italy*

A View of Le Tre Croci di Monte Sant'Elia at Sunset, Palmi, Reggio Calabria, Calabria, Italia by Gaetano Castaldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antwerp,Belgium*

Cityscape over Antwerp at sunset by Jochem Herremans, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Oh SunSet ' R back by Fortunato Mercado-Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Backyard Sunset by x-ray tech, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old town of Prague*

Old town of Prague. by Milan Gonda, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madagascar*

Ciel de feu .... by Fabrice Lameroux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Peak Sunset,Hong Kong*

Victoria Peak Sunset by Elaine Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong Sunset*

Hong Kong Sunset by Elaine Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm, Sweden Sunset by Elaine Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sevilla,Spain*

Atardecer en plaza España Sevilla by Ismael Owen Sullivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

Sonnenuntergang im Hafen by Manfred W, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California*

The last glimpse of light by ERIC MAK, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

K6 (nightscape) - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Sunset at the port by Carlos Bruzos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Paz,Bolivia*

Killi Killi, La Paz by blackmamb24, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gabicce,Italy*

Golden hour over sea [Explore 2019.07.23] by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bronte Beach Dawn,Australia*

Bronte Beach Dawn by Joel Ivory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taiwan*

盛夏之宴│Aerial│Daily by Nick Ning Huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santorini,Greece*

Greece, island, old port, restaurant, Santorini, Sunset Taverna, 4 by David McSpadden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Middle Tennessee*

2019 County Fair by Sharon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

July Sunset by Tyler Tarbet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pocomoke City,Maryland*

Pocomoke River 1 by Matthew Binebrink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taiwan*

盛夏的筵席│Aerial│Daily by Nick Ning Huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Trieste by Francesco Netto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Switzerland*

Sonnenuntergang über Bern by Jan Nesvadba, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alimos,Greece*

sunset beyond the lighthouse by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cheboksary, Russia*

Cheboksary, Russia by Elena Wymann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Blue Hour Tinged with Pink by Lena Dezaneka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alkmaar,Holland*

Big bridge over the Big Church of Alkmaar. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Normandy, France*

Le Mont Saint-Michel. by Pawel Rychlicki, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver, BC, Canada*

Seaside glow by james c. (vancouver bc), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

7-15-2019 RI block Island Hazy sunset seagul-135 by Selim Suner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seoul*

空拍，台中火車站 by 伊特諾 雷, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest sunset*

Budapest sunset - DSC02019.jpg by Fred St, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan skyline*

Sunstar at sunset through Lower Manhattan skyline by Mario Graziano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silhouette of the New York skyline*

Silhouette of the New York skyline by Mario Graziano, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alameda County,California*

Looking East at Sunset, 21 July 2019 by Cathy Sponseller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bayfront of Marina,Singapore*

Bayfront of Marina Bay Sand at Night *Corners of Singapore* by iLOVEnature Photography Inspiration, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malta*

Tranquil evening... by davYd&s4rah, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Augustine, Florida*

Four Towers by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manila, Philippines*

Clouds On Fire by Raymond Viloria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mt. Fuji,Japan*

Red Fuji by Raymond Viloria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manila, Philippines*

MOA Eye by Raymond Viloria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reykjavík,Iceland*

Midnight sun in Reykjavík by Pétur Jónsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minneapolis Sunset*

Minneapolis Sunset Colors by Samuel Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Switzerland*

Summer inspiration by Marko Klavs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galicia,Spain*

Purple sunset Isla de Arosa by Ismael Owen Sullivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Peak Sunset-Hong Kong*

Victoria Peak Sunset by Elaine Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bremerhaven, Germany*

Supplies ...... by Friedrich Bauche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scotland*

Applecross by michel boere, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long Beach Park, Stratford, Connecticut, USA*

Long-Beach-Park-Stratford-CT-USA_07272019-6 by Lechmoore Simms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stratford, CT, USA*

Lobg Beach Park-Straford-CT-USA_03042019-71-Edit by Lechmoore Simms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Connecticut River*

Quiet by John Murphy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bishan Ang Mo Kio Park*

A Quick Smooch, Waiting for the Sun by Kitty Mao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Nashville*

Downtown Nashville by Liang Xiao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*England*

Fire in the sky by julian taylor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown San Francisco*

The fog and the sunset spinning the city into gold by kate beale, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Sunset at the Bay by Paul Ang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai*

Living in the AfterGlow by Richard Cawood, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tulsa, Oklahoma*

night falling by michael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Attiki, Greece*

Magical Sunset by Nick Christodoulou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gothenburg,Sweden*

Caught in The Light by Fredrik Lindedal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuscany, Italy*

Rebirth by Courtney Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Renewable Energy Laboratory,Colorado*

Quixósis by Courtney Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southern California*

Old Point Loma Lighthouse Fence and San Diego | HFF by Courtney Meier, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Cork’s Northside*

Sunset over Cork’s Northside by Danilo Dusoswa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*North Shields, England*

Sunset by Elin Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Linlithgow Palace, Scotland*

Linlithgow Palace Sunset by Paul Ewing, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over marina bay,Singapore*

Marina Bay sunset by Wadders, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Abu Dhabi*

Sunset over Abu Dhabi Louvre artwork.jpg by j lankester, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*São Caetano,Brazil*

Sunset over my town, São Caetano do Sul, SP, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Novo Mesto, Slovenija*

Sunset over river by slo.Metallc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Athens*

Sunset over Athens by A. Tag, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taipei*

III02194 by 華政 王, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Chicago by Bo Dudas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rose Bay,Bellevue Hill, State of New South Wales, Australia*

Sunset @ Rose Bay by Marian Pollock, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

marina bay golden hour by Anh-Vu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oxford Sunset*

Oxford Sunset by JT K, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gabicce,Italy*

Smooth and calm by Mario Ottaviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice,Italy*

Plaza de san marcos by davidnavia, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes,Algeria*

Home by Yacine Sichaib, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

La grande poste au crépuscule, Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

300 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

jijel by Bendjelloul fouad, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Plage Madagh - ORAN - AIN TEMOUCHENT by Hou Bench, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid,Spain*

Debod temple by davidnavia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arizona Sunset*

Arizona Sunset by Don Gardner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ameland,Holland*

Quiet by Elke Bosma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocean*

Define Photography by Ryan Claringbould, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arizona*

Monsoon after Sunset by northern_nights, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Desert Storm*

DS17-5185 by Jay Nichols, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florida Everglades U.S.A*

Red Haze by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holyhead, UK*

South Stack Lighthouse, Holyhead, UK. by Robert Piesio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florida*

Flying into the sun by Katie Quarti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Put Stuff Here - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seine river in Paris*

Spring sunset by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Port Edgar Marina, South Queensferry*

Marina Sunset by Damon Finlay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridgetown, Barbados*

Sunset Steps by Donnie Shackleford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peggy's Cove, Nova Scotia*

Nova Scotian Sunset by Johnathan R, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Phi Phi Island,Thailand*

Sunset by Reinier Demeijer (Gorissen), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt Airport*

Great sunset at Frankfurt Airport by Frank Lammel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Limassol, Cyprus*

Solo - Limassol, Cyprus by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Frankfurt Airport*

Finnair arriving at sunset in Frankfurt Airport by Frank Lammel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg, Alster*

Hamburg, Alster by Sarahhoa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Málaga, Spain*

Málaga, Spain by Jonathan Makin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow City*

Moscow City by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hudson Yards, New York City*

Night view - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

IMG_8353 by Pablo_90, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangladesh*

Sunsets over the city by Mehedi Akram Shabab, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Cinematic sunset in Holland. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Puerto Naos, La Palma:


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal*

Sunset therapy. by Sterffeson Abreu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belgium*

Oetingen Gold by Pascal Hibon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yosemite National Park*

Half Dome at Dusk by Bernie Emmons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Onkamaa,Finland*

Onkamaa by Markus Sipilä, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset of Porto*

Skating in the sunset of Porto by Thomas Taubenberger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cogload ,England*

50041 Bulwark+50044 Exeter Head East At Cogload Jcn. 22/06/1988 by Brian Dean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gothenburg,Sweden*

Chased By Fire by CEDERQUIST, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint-coulomb , Bretagne*

sunset d'aout dans les champs de blés ( 35 Saint-coulomb , Bretagne ) by anthony damourette, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East of Gillette, Wyoming*

Sunset system by Lesleyanne Ryan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset view at Punta Bulata*

Sunset view at Punta Bulata by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vietnam*

Hanging Lanterns with beautiful Sky Colors in the Background by Marco Verch Professional Photographer and Speaker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Sunset by Johnson Tsang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Vancouver*

Downtown2 by Lubov Leonova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lau Fau Shan, New Territories of Hong Kong*

Sunset by kc ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco,California*

Sunset by Liping Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Golden Gate Bridge,San Francisco*

Sunset at Golden Gate Bridge by Liping Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milpitas, California*

Sunset Sky by Liping Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome*

Rome sunset by Keith Bowden, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pattaya,Thailand*

Low Tide by Leif Alnes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pattaya,Thailand*

Sundown in Jomtien by Leif Alnes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capri,Italy*

Misty Capri by Keith Bowden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turkey*

İki gün süren bu güzel hava sonrası ve bu kızıllığın sonu yine yağmur diyor meteoroloji tahminleri Allah afetinden korusun inşallah ☔ Mutlu huzurlu akşamlar Güzel bir hafta diliyorum selamlar kaş'dan k by teknisyenarif, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isle of Wight,UK*

Sunset by Tanya Kostina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quebec, Canada*

Coucher de soleil, sunset - Québec, Canada - 0218 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya.Algeria*

On road by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bejaia,Algeria*

Bejaia City by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*

Contemplation by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers Sunset الجزائر by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona,Spain*

Golden Sunset by mok_by, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Westerwolde, Netherlands*

• Thunderstorm • by Remo Sloof, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pattaya City,Thailand*

Sundown in Jomtien by Leif Alnes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australia*

A Painted Sky by Bruce Fraser, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid,Spain*

La noche madrileña by Javi García-Heras J., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taiwan*

二寮阿霞│Marvelous Blue Hour by Nick Ning Huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malta*

spi·ri·tu·al by davYd&s4rah, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Sunset-2050 by Johnny Yan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

Le Mont Saint Michel - Variation 3 by Jean-Marc Riboulet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Katugastota,Sri Lanka*

Sunset by Bineth Shalika, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minneapolis*

Dinkytown Post Storm by Max Goldberg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oakland*

Rumor has it that these giant Oakland harbor cranes had a profound influence on a young George Lucas. by Daniel Hoffman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yilan Country, Taiwan*

_INC0032 尤龍玄火 Yilan Country, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Connecticut River*

River Crossing by John Murphy, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Seascapes*

1-man-dog-A9_03284-LR6-md1 by John Igor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australia*

Sunset by Markus Branse, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Kruger National Park,South Africa*

Sunset in Kruger National Park, SOUTH AFRICA - Berg-En-Dal 20181008 by John Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frodsham Hill,England*

From Frodsham Hill by martin gresty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the Chobe river,Botswana*

Sunset over the Chobe river, BOTSWANA 20180914 by John Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kansas City Missouri*

_MG_8892 by Mike Dotson, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Herne Bay, England, United Kingdom*

Herne Bay, England, United Kingdom by Neil Holden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Woodbridge, Suffolk Coastal District, England*

Woodbridge Tidemill by Michael Barber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Connecticut,USA*

Sunset on the Pond by tquist24, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miseno, Campania, Italy*

The sunset from Miseno, Campania, Italy Panorama by Malte Ketelsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passo Falzarego,Italy*

Red Rocks At Sunset by David Pratt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rhine valley,Austria*

Sonnenuntergang / Sunset - Spalla / Götzis by Mathias Barta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Netherlands*

Summertime vibes by NerG Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miseno, Campania, Italy*

The sunset from Miseno, Campania, Italy by Malte Ketelsen, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Saimaa,Finland*

Auringonlasku by timops, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South Atlantic Ocean,Argentina*

South Atlantic Ocean by Neil Holden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Killbear Provincial Park,Ontario*

Killbear Point Lighthouse by David Hamments, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami Beach Sunset*

Miami Beach Sunset by hiimlynx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan Skyline*

EmpireReflectionTwo by hiimlynx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami Beach Sunset*

Miami Beach Sunset by hiimlynx, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montreal*

Montreal | Canada by Stéphane Lauvaux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Sunset seen from Deutschherrnbrücke, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo,Japan*

Rainbow Bridge Christmas Illumination by David Bertho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline*

Chicago Skyline 4th July, Summer 2019 by Darwin Fan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore Skyline*

Singapore Skyline by dulyanut swdp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto, Ontario*

DSC_6322 by Boris T, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nelson Bay,Australia*

Golden Hour Pelicans by David Hamments, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palm Beach, Florida, United States*

Red Heavens by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coral Springs, Florida*

Summer Beauty ~ Quarta Sunset 45 by PelicanPete, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fort Lauderdale, Floride, USA *

Sunset - Coucher de soleil - Costa Deliziosa - Fort Lauderdale, Floride, USA - 8684 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White Rock, British Columbia, Canada*

'Short walk ... long pier' by Michael Hill, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown, Victoria, British Columbia*

“Ever since happiness heard your name, it has been running through the streets trying to find you.” ... Hafiz by Nick Kenrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

P5120581 by roger janssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sidney,Australia*

Sunset by Udeshi Gurusinghe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid,Spain*

Catedral de la Almudena by Jaime Ollero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taichung,Taiwan*

Taichung,Taiwan. by H.Y. Chou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuscia,Italy*

Tuscia sunset by Giulio Bignardi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Belém do Pará,Brazil*

Sunset in Belém do Pará by Júlio César Aguiar Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beijing,China*

Beijing Sky by somazeon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Tramonto del 9 marzo 2019 by Pietro Perciballi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

April sunset by Elena Leong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Stasera, che sera.... by stefano chiarato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Sunset by BP Chua, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt,Germany*

Bankfurt by Petra Wendeler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami,Florida*

Red City by Michael Canada, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poland*

winter sunset by Joanna, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


2019 06 15 - Sunset reflections on The City by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington*


Northbound at Sunset by Tyler Nolan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maryland*


Dove at sunset by Perry Hampton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nagoya, Japan*


Nagoya Sunset by /\ltus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mississauga, Canada*


Lakeshore Yacht Club, Mississsauga at Sunset by Michael Croudson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


2019 06 17 - Thames sunset 1 by Les Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dacono, Colorado*


Sunset in Dacono, Colorado July 15, 2019 by Anthony Quintano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Page, Arizona, United States*


Horseshoe Bend at Sunset by tclemitson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Xiamen, China*


XMUT Sunset by Craig Casterline, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on Toronto*

Pano: Sunset on Toronto by A Great Capture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Glasgow*

Sunset over Glasgow by GWMcLaughlin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Magdeburg / Germany*

Panorama von der Johanniskirche (2019) by Dirk Wandel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*agoya, Nara Park, Osaka, Kyoto, Tokyo*

Japan 2019 by leon, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers in sunset by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers city light by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hobart city sunset,Tasmania*

Hobart city sunset by Otto Liu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mumbai,India*

Sunset from over Suburban Mumbai by Amar Mainkar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Franklintown, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Sunset by George Kurzik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skyline of Toronto*

Skyline of Toronto on February 1st, 2019 by A Great Capture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris,France*

Tour Eiffel by jacques bourdette, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malmö, Sweden*

Sunset by Maria Eklind, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girona,Spain*

Another sunset... by Felip Prats, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

2019-04-23_07-41-52 by Sylvia Guiked, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

Sunset by Zoran M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Şile,Turkey*

Sunset @ Şile by Berk Kibarer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne,Australia*

Sunset by a.canvas.of.light, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

City Sunset by Jason Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Queensland,Australia*

Sunset by Mike, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Causeway Bay Typhoon Shelter. Hong Kong Island*

Sunset by kc ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Köln,Germany*

_T5A2939 - Kopie by Werner Michels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arbil city,Iraq*

Arbil city by Samal tofik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Itami,Japan*

Sunset by Akira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mexico*

SUNSET by Valentin Huerta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siberia*

Crimson sunset by Dmitri Zoubov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burswood, Perth, Western Australia*

City Sunset by Mark Radford, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul*

Sunset by Engin Süzen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias,Colombia*

2018 by Erick Vilaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Russia*

City sunset / Закат в городе by Dmitrii Loktionov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nanliao, Hsinchu, Taiwan*

Sunset by js hsu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cologne,Germany*

_T5A2991 by Werner Michels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luogosano,Italy*

Sunset by Luigi Zollo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain*

Sunset by Mah Nava, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sainte-Flavie, Canada*

Sunset @ Sainte-Flavie, Canada by Florian Diebold, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ulan Bator,Mongolia*

Comme un air de fin du monde by Louis Paletta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Dusk after the rain by Lei Jun Yao, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shangya, Gansu Sheng, China*

La fortaleza by Alberto Sanchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Erlangen,Germany*

Sonnenaufgang Erlangen by Sven Kohle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Podersdorf am See,Austria*

IMG_8615 by Christoph Brandl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow,Russia*

City Sunset by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cascais, Portugal*

At the Beach by Thomas Birrenbach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canada*

DSCN9170-2 by Patrick Maddix, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cordoba,Spain*

Cordova - Cordoba by Carmelo Brendolise, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chelsea sky - New York City*

Chelsea sky - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Nudgee Beach,Brisbane*

Sunset at Nudgee Beach by GPTravers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

Pour vous souhaiter un excellent weekend ! by ParisHS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lyon,France*

Quais du Rhône, 27 août 2019 by Denis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Klondike Highway,Alaska*

Klondike Highway Dawson Sunset by Amine Abassir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Ana, Sonora Mexico*

Naturalmente artificial by Alejandro Gutierrez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Europe*

Best seat in the house, Epic Sunset! by mpmark, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow Sunset*

Moscow Sunset by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Athens, Greece*

Sunset at Palaio Faliro - Athens, Greece by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kythera,Greece*

Kythera - Palaiopoli dusk #1 by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*England*

Sunset by Robert Jones, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Hague, The Netherlands*

Sunset at Binnenhof in the Hague. by 802701, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montreal,Quebec*

Glacial/Ice cold/Det var kallt by Christian Barrette, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kallang Reservoir Singapore*

Kayaking at sunset by Elena Leong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rovinj,Croatia*

sunset by PokemonaDeChroma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai winter sunset*

Dubai winter sunset by ashmieke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

Sunset by Shirly Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Durlach,Germany*

Sunset by Chris Zi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia*

Striped sunset by Oleg S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Singapore*

Golden Lights by Elena Leong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York Sunset*

New York Sunset by Chris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Konstanz,Germany*

Vacances_0787 by Joan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lebanon*

Jounieh From Adma by Paul Saad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Brisbane, Australia*

Sunset in Brisbane, Australia by Gregory Furtado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florianopolis, Santa Catarina, Brazil*

Sunset in home | Entardecer em casa by Rafael Duarte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heita-Kroner Germany*

Heita-Kroner Germany Dec 2016-238 by Friederike Kroner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore Landscape*

sunset... by Q Ken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach Sunset,England*

Beach Sunset by Sophie Cowdrey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mermaid Beach, City of Gold Coast, Queensland*

Smoky Autumn Sunset by marky b55, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset at Customs House , Dublin,Ireland*

Sunset at Customs House , Dublin by Frederick Bancale, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset Rotterdam,Holland*

- Sunset Rotterdam - June 2016 - by Jacqueline ter Haar, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Midtown Sunset by Jacob Lustig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal*

#portugal #porto #sunset #landscape #city #river #architecture #buildings #instagood #instalike #instamood #instamoment by vahid kiumarsi, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

sunset Pelzerhaken by Lars Ôô, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne City - Australia*

Melbourne City - Sunset (DSC_8121), Australia by Fatima Suljagic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australia*

Golden Sunset by Mikhail Borovkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooklyn Bridge Sunset*

Brooklyn Bridge Sunset by Michael Elliott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clevedon,England*

Clevedon Sunset 3 by Russell Argles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Richmond, Virginia*

Richmond, Virginia by Michael Chronister, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt,Germany*

mainhattan sunset halo by maikepiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago,Illinois*

Sin título by Brian Koprowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm,Sweden*

City of shifting light by Jens Haggren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rhine River*

Orange sky. by Stefan Schopohl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Sunset City by Matthew Pugliese, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portland,Oregon*

Fogging Good by Terence Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Contrast by alfredkhc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt,Germany*

mainhattan sunset by maikepiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt Skyline*

Frankfurt Skyline im Sonnenuntergang by Oliver Ramstedt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tanjung Kait, Jakarta*

in the North by Jose Hamra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice,Italy*

Industrial sunset by Flavio Obradovich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset on a desert street of Erbil,Iraq*

Sunset on a desert street of Erbil by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nicastro, Calabria, Italy*

Sunset by Marco Pansino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

The City That Never Sleeps by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign &#55357;&#56567;, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lebanon*

Tabarja From Adma, Lebanon by Paul Saad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cleethorpes,England*

Cleethorpes sunset by Peanut1371, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prague*

Yandex-Images-2016-02-25 by dimitar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

HA4A8334 by Criss Nicksson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Sunset by Steve Kuenstler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Edinburgh*

Sunset over Edinburgh by Felix Garcia Vila, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

2016-03-23 by michel bruguiere, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dartmouth, Nova Scotia, Canada*


woodside sunset by Angie Raftus McLellan, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1271691313009622/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bejaia,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Walidkhelladi.Freelance/photos/a.427175561130420/686163285231645/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers in sunset by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo,Japan*

Tokyo Skytree after sunset by Hiroshi Sato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Auckland*

Sunset in Auckland by Saulo Araujo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*South French Riviera*

Sunset from Mougins by EricM06, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*India*

Sunset by Liang-hung Ma, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

Sunset by Haxtorm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Stanton, Michigan*

Winter Sunset by James Korringa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid*

Catedral de la Almudena by Jaime Ollero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mediterranean sunset*

mediterranean sunset by Jeanne Menjoulet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City Yarra,Australia*

City Yarra by lukaslittle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dresden,Germany*

Sunset / @ 135 mm / 2019-05-05 by Sylvio Müller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Regensburg,Germany*

regensburg sunset by ronald ehrl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sweden*

Daybreak Sunset by Ben Fuller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

P5120525-3 by roger janssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Russia*

Россия. Урал 2019. Russia. Ural 2019. by Svetlana Davydova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altoona,Pennsylvania*

Sunset @ Gallitzin, P by Darryl Rule, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Auguri a tutti di un sereno 2019 by ANNA ALESI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*England*

Solitary. April 2019 by Photography By Simon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*India*

A Tale of a city by Shuvadip Kar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

flawisth _ January 13, 2019 at 08:12PM by yeH Bye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden Gate,San Francisco*

First Evening by Melinda * Young, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

Istanbul, Turkey (after take off)




my picture


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece* 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers City by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1297196033792483/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1983418261708227/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Grece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai*

IMG_6944 by Jithesh Ramachandran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Sin título by Weicheng Huang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marrakech*

magical Marrakech sunset by David Hanratty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono Lake Tufa State Natural Reserve, California*

Sunset, Mono Lake Tufa State Natural Reserve, California by Edwina Podemski & Chris Wood, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australia*

DSC_7631 by Frantisek Vykysaly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Los Angeles,California*

&#55356;&#56527; by Alejandra Jeffs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

Honfleur. France, sunset. by Steve Ash, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

DSC00329 by Colin Heng, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice*

sunset-in-venice_24494183942_o by Ольга Демиденко, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Chicago (4179420586_60873a5905_o-X3) by Kordian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hampton, New Hampshire*

Hampton Sunset by Derek Fifield Cunningham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam*

When the night falls...... by Louise Peters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luogosano,Italy*

Spring sunset by Luigi Zollo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kansas City*

KC Skyline_2016 by Bill Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canal Chambly , Quebec , Canada*

Sunset kayak by Dan Deschenes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam*

DSC_8896 by Marcel van Duinen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest*

IMG_8426 by MARIA Shibanova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prague*

Projet 52 - #49 - Prague, le château et le pont Charles by Nicolas Lacressonniere, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nice,France*

DSC_4214 by David Borden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Norway*

IMGP4202 by David Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bejaia, Algeria*

Boulimat by night, Bejaia, Algeria by Sofiane Iratene, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Zeralda,Algeria*

CRÉPUSCULE PETITE LUNE by OMAR-MALO, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

Autumn 2 by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florida*

Ferris Wheel by Jimmy Goutridis, en Flickr


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Polignano a Mare (Italy)


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Texas*


38:52 September Sunset by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Texas*


35:52 Sunset at Hughes Landing by Woodlands Photog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset by Tony Guest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlshamn, Sweden*


Sunset at Stärnö by Tony Guest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


The Sunset Hailing The Harvest Moon by Jani-Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Ocaso del dia del eclipse 02/07 by HERNAN TIPA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Sunset by Gerard Callan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brussels,Belgium*

Brussels December 2016 by Florin Bruxelles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, France*

Eiffel Tower by Joy Stevens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London, United Kingdom*

Le mille torri / A thousand towers (London skyline from Shooter's Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galata Tower,Istanbul*

Galata Tower after a Warm Sunset by Kaan Aksoy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco*

The last light of sunset hits San Francisco by Ruby 2417, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris,France*

Tour Montparnasse, Tour Eiffel & La Défense, Paris by Julien Fromentin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece*

The Sunset of the Age by Panagiotis Adamopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj,Algeria*

Sidi Fredj Marina in Algiers by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Bastion 23 Fontaine in Algiers by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes,Algeria*

A Change Of Seasons by Yacine Sichaib, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bejaia,Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/361071620975151/photos/a.448019735613672/638843809864596/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanrasset,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/361071620975151/photos/a.448019735613672/495573210858324/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1857945314351007&set=a.114062638739292&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

sunset photographer by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

DSC_1160 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza,Algeria*

seashore by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Couvre feu by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Azur plage 20km à l'ouest d'Alger by Berzou, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Fodele, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kleinheppacher Kopf, Korb, Germany*


Sunset with a view by Stoica Emilian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meols, England*


Sunset at Meols, Wallasey by Phil Norton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Texas*


Typical South Texas Sunset by S.R.Rosas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kappelberg, Germany*


Spring Sunset by Stoica Emilian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Sunset at Nepean Point, Ottawa by David Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

GRAND PHARE - JIJEL by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Boumerdes,Algeria*

Ain Taya by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

DSC_4666ùù by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Djanet,Algeria*

The Algerian Sahara by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Algiers city. La pécherie by Allaqta, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1910000799103837&set=pb.100002818063781.-2207520000.1569968817.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205452033299810&set=pb.1819793431.-2207520000.1569969504.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1692284620821594/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/1983418261708227/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ziama,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206881525276216&set=pb.1819793431.-2207520000.1569969385.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210443114873730&set=pb.1819793431.-2207520000.1569968427.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1916886801748570&set=pb.100002818063781.-2207520000.1569968809.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210443114873730&set=pb.1819793431.-2207520000.1569968427.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1916886801748570&set=pb.100002818063781.-2207520000.1569968809.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/2546379602078754/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamenraset,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2032814156830315&set=pb.100003052519184.-2207520000.1570430459.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206881525276216&set=a.1014618385283&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213735626096521&set=gm.508896326330477&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dellys,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10221376808030109&set=gm.521771638376279&type=3&theater


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mykonos, Greece*


Sunset Harbor (in Explore) by Jana Apergis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset by feray umut, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lebanon, Lebanon Township, Illinois*


Sunset (explored Oct 29, 2019 #158) by Mike Matney, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sétif,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/Discover.algeria.algerie/photos/a.1799724633618476/2461105880813678/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213761527184032&set=pb.1581825987.-2207520000.0.&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208438270513874&set=a.1014618385283&type=3&theater


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris,France*

Sunset in the city by Sizun Eye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Glen Canyon National,Utah*

Lake Powell by Peter Böhringer Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turnagain Arm,Alaska*

Icebergs on Turnagain Arm by Wildside Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Glen Canyon National,Utah*

Lake Powell by Peter Böhringer Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dawn, Cullera, Spain*

Dawn, Cullera, Spain by Albura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cantabria, Spain*

Dawns a new day by Albura, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice,Italy*

Venice, Italy - October 2019 by G-Slev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney,Australia*

Sunset, Sydney by Tony Gong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City Port ,Split Croatia*

~sunset~ by Davor ., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan sunset*

Manhattan sunset by erichudson78, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sougia, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Willamette Valley, Oregon*


Old barn at sunset. by Ulrich Burkhalter, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

a l g i e r s by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

Sunset Marsidi by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taichung,Taiwan*

Taichung,Taiwan. by H.Y. Chou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

April sunset by Elena Leong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown, Victoria, British Columbia*

“Ever since happiness heard your name, it has been running through the streets trying to find you.” ... Hafiz by Nick Kenrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice*

Before the city wakes up by W.I.L.D. Giorgio-Thanks for views and comments, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Edinburgh Sunset*

Edinburgh Sunset by Jon Benham, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3029640257108562&set=gm.498385037381606&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llanddwyn Island, Wales*


Twr Mawr Sunset, Llandwyn Island by steve minta, on Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213735592935692&set=a.10200265909602027&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2513884212226555&set=a.1743010492647268&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212007381819426&set=pb.1819793431.-2207520000.0.&type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 hrs ago:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/854373044741453/photos/a.854374968074594/1346718738840212/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt,Algeria*

Sunset over the port of Tigzirt, Algeria by Milky Way, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil depuis les balcons des Falaises by jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River Clyde,Scotland*

Clyde River sunset by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kazakhstan*

Kok Tobe by Panagiotis Papadopoulos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver*

Before The Dawn by Clayton Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honfleur, Normandy, France*

Honfleur by Yann OG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tigne Point, Sliema, Malta*

Sunset seen from Tigne Point, Sliema, Malta by Jochen Hertweck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Around Carleton Place*

WOWSA! by Anvilcloud, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

Sunset by Samuel Raison, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangkok*

Sunset by Arty Chantarak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vienna*

sunset by Elisabeth patchwork, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Varna,Bulgaria*

Sunset by Ventsislava Bonina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vietnam*

Sunset by Phạm Hồ Thanh, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hồ Tây,Vietnam*

Sunset by Hunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*American Eagle flight from North Carolina to South Carolina*_

WINDOW VIEW by Michael de la Paz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dresden,Germany*

evening sky / @ 4 mm / 2019-11-13 by Sylvio Müller, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

les andalouses by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt, Algeria*

Sunset from the port of Tigzirt, Algeria by Milky Way, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

City sunset by Miyem Supriyati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over New York - Statue de la Liberty*

Coucher de soleil sur la Statue de la liberté, New-York, USA - 4059 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montreal*

Sunset - Oratoire St-Joseph by BLEUnord, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*

Windy City Sunset... by Swapan Jha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taman Wetland, Putrajaya, Malaysia*

Persistence by zol latiff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isle of Wight,UK*

Sunset by Tanya Kostina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Olympiapark, Munich*

Olympiapark, Munich, 20180828 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toulouse, France*


Toulouse at Sunset by Marketa Zvelebil, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skiddaw, Carl Side and Dodd over Bassenwaite Lake*

Skiddaw by Rob Pitt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Norway*

Vardetangen by Jørgen Falck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trondheim, Norway*

Nidelva river, the old bridge and the cathedral by Vincent Leroy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*France*

Fin de soirée by Éric Fleurisson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia,Spain*

Atardecer en Valencia 71 by Jerónimo Roure, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam #1 by William Goubet, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dallas, Texas*


November Sunset by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saye Bay, Alderney*

sunset at Saye Bay, Alderney by Neil Howard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuscany, Italy*

Fishing Hut by Robin Oelschlegel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moody Beach,Italy*

Moody Beach by Marco Italiani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pyrenees*

Red Heaven by PETER DAYSON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature*

breaking through by [email protected], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sarnia, Ontario*

My head is in the clouds; my mind is in a fog. by Jeff Hunking "It's Just My Nature" Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teriberka,Russia*

Teriberka by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A sunset walk in the woods*

A sunset walk in the woods by Daria Kucharczyk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Santa Marta,Colombia*

Sunset in Santa Marta by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colombian Sunset*

Colombian Sunset by Karim Haddad, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete,Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

Sous Le Ciel De Paris by Sébastien Dupont, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poland*

winter sunset by Joanna, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acropolis - Athens, Greece*

Acropolis - Athens, Greece - Travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valletta,Malta*

Valletta sunset by Joop van Andel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset - Watering the Tulips*

Sunset - Watering the Tulips by Joop van Andel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lelystad, Netherlands*

Exposure (2010) - squatting man on fire by Joop van Andel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscu,Russia*

Sunset by Vladimir Belyaev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tahai Sunset*

Tahai Sunset by Carlos Lopez Martinez, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt,Algeria*

Tigzirt, Algeria by Milky Way, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Skikda,Algeria*

Sunset Beach in Skikda City - Algeria by khalid lebdioui, sur Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

sunset over the Niger - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corn Island, Nicaragua*


Sunset over Corn Island by Jolanta Kucharska, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Lublin*

Sunset in Lublin by Damian F, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Sunset mirror by René Wolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mississippi River,New Orleans*

Cargo Ship on the Mississippi at sunset by C Buoscio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nevada,USA*

usa roadtrip (106) 2019 by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle*

Seattle 2004 by svart.katt., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oporto*

Oporto by Juanma Jimenez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam*

rott port 03-02´19 (113) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urayasu City,Japan*

Burning Clouds by Jun K Hira, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

Karlsruher Rheinhafen zum Sonnenuntergang by Stephan Gehrlein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle Downtown*

Seattle Downtown by Ash and Debris, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portland,Oregon*

Pano of Portland and Mt. Hood by Gaylon Yancy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arizona*

plant by Ceren Burcak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Texas*

PYLON---WITH THE MIDAS TOUCH by Creamy Pet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florida*

Sunset at Destin by Ceren Burcak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turkey*

sunset by Ceren Burcak, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ontario*

_WAL0481 by walterimmagini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coquimbo,Chile*

Lights from sunset by Karen Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East Central, Washington D.C., Estados Unidos*

Sunset over St Als by C Buoscio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

Académie française by Simon Foucher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lublin*

Bloody sunday by Damian F, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Övik,Sweden*

Övik 20191204 by Johan Bergenstråhle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

Rote Sonne by Stephan Gehrlein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Antwerp Harbour*

Sunset over Antwerp Harbour by Antwerp Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Athens, Greece*

Christmas at SNF Cultural Center by Christos Doudoulakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset above Sounion,Greece*

Sunset above Sounion by Christos Doudoulakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cape Lefkada,Greece*

Cape Lefkada by Joshua Windsor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Sounio,Greece*

sunset in Sounio by Alexander Pappas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Legrena,Greece*

sunset in Legrena by Alexander Pappas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arizona Desert*

Arizona Desert, Sun & Shadows by Mick, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Zealand*


Sunset by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Zealand*


Sunset by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anacortes, Washington, United States*


2012-05-06 Sunset (05) (2048x1360) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


71A_1530_1_2_Localtone by Capt Andy, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ghardaïa,Algeria*

Ksar de Beni Isguen de nuit by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

.....


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya ,Algeria*

On road by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Laghouat,Algeria*

Coucher de Soleil by Djillali Tahri, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Blida,Algeria*

Chrea sunset by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Empire State Building,New York City*

sunset over city by kirit prajapati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto*

Sunset over Masts by George Socka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Sunset by Ian Bonnell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Vienna*

Sunset over Vienna by Johann G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Mexico City*

Sunset over Mexico City by pontla, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rogoźnik,Poland*

Setting sun - Rogoźnik by Robert Skorek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Deer Lake First Nation, Ontario*

DSC_2207 by Boris T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landshut, Germany*

Landshut panorama by Pedja Pepic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Alkmaar,Holland*

Sunset over Alkmaar. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul*

Boğaz (Maiden Tower) by Metin Tütün, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece*

The two companions by Mary Theodoropoulou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Switzerland*

309A0968 by Reuland Jean-Claude, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece*

flying proudly by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hudson Yards, New York City*

Sunset People #2 - Hudson Yards, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kansas*

Sunset by Jerzyk19, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my sho


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam*

rott port 03-02´19 (114) by hans molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ontario*

DSC_2397 by Boris T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crimea*

Lonely pier by Alexey Pakhomov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Sunset Atmosphere Over Texas*_

Sunset Atmosphere Over Texas by Gaylon Yancy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chaophraya, Bangkok*

Sunset over Chaophraya, Bangkok by kizamaya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg*

Amazing sky over Hamburg by Philipp Rockrohr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

One World, Sunset - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arizona desert*

Cloudy sunset by Thomas Gorman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

The London Dome and Canary Warf by Jeff Keenan, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serbia*

Someone To Watch Over You by Marija Mimica busy!!!, en Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Sunrise over Bagan plains and Nan Myint Tower - Nyaung U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Balmy Beach sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on FlickrValencia statue sunrise silhouette by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on FlickrEtobicoke and the Lakeshore by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on FlickrDucks taking in the sunset at flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fort Clinch State Park, Florida*

Birds and Sun on the Rise, Fort Clinch State Park, Florida by Dawna Moore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sirius Park,Moscow*

Sirius Park by Andrey Gubanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canada*

Evening Reflections by Samar Ahmad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Russia*_

About stones and the sea ... by Alexey Pakhomov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madeira,Portugal*

3L7A2391 by Samuel ALEXANDRE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wroclaw Towers,Poland*

Wroclaw Towers by Piotr Mitelski, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Daratso, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Torrevieja, Spain.

Luces del atardecer by MIGUEL BARRIOS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pathumwan Road, Bangkok*

Pathumwan Road, Bangkok by Thanathip Moolvong, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kiruna, Lapland, Sweden*

Discovery by Julien Widemann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ceuta,Spain*

Atardecer desde las Murallas Reales de Ceuta by Cesar Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Athens*

city of Athens by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Namibian Sunset*

Namibian Sunset (2) by Richard Collier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wrightsville Beach,North Carolina*

"Don’t underestimate by Gustavo Diaz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Giant spray-painter at work. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Italy*

Arco_dei_Baci_190017 by Ivan Sgualdini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chora, Naxos*

3460 Reflections on a Cobbled Road by Graham Fox, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grand Canyon, Arizona*

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US Agust 2017 630 by Tiberio Frascari, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bamberg,Germany*

Bamberg0019 by Harri Schulz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Alkmaar,Holland*

Sunset over Alkmaar. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ceuta,Spain*

Catedral de Santa María de la Asunción, Ceuta by Cesar Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clearwater, Florida*

Sunset at the Harbor by Joe Steinman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Empire State Building,New York City*

Dawn from the Empire State Building by James Petts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Copenhagen,Denmark*

Copenhagen: Christiansborg square by Amir Nurgaliyev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Tsim Sha Tsui sunset by Hans Georg Fischer, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Protaras,Cyprus*

SUNSET OVER PROTARAS by peter, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Stockholm*

Sunset over Stockholm by Jens Haggren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buenos Aires,Argentina*

Coming home by -----  -----, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Madison,Indiana*

Sunset over Madison by Bernie Kasper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool Sunset*

Liverpool Sunset by Ian Bonnell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hachimantai,Japan*

High Drama Over City Hall by jasohill, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Yokohama*

Sunset over Yokohama by Hidehiko Sakashita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Hong Kong harbour*

hong kong sunset by Gregory Rohan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul*

Red Dusk Over the City by Bekir Şerifoğlu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Channel Islands,France*

Town sunset by Ian Toms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City*

Sunset over NYC by Corine Ouellet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Boston*

Sunset over Boston by Ole Gjoerup, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over New York City*

Sunset over NYC by Corine Ouellet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool City Sunset*

Liverpool City Sunset by Bob Edwards, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Toronto*

Sunset over Toronto by A Great Capture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

#horizon #sunset by um1d1ch - photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the River Tyne and the Newcastle/Gatehead Quayside*

City Sunset by Dru Dodd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Hong Kong*

Sunset over Hong Kong during Lunar New Year by Keith Mulcahy, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croatia*

Sunset/Kroatien by Harry 66, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Setonaikai National Park,Japan*

Photo walk 20191226 by overtime gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oslo,Norway*

Moon by Leif Skandsen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Keramoti, Thassos,Greece*

Keramoti, Thassos, Sunset by Tihomir Vitanov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Agios Georgios Island,Greece*_

Agios Georgios (island) by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aegina Island,Greece*

after the storm by Thanassis Economou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Mexico, USA*

Sunset in New Mexico by ruifo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Severn Bridge Sunset,Bristol*

Severn Bridge Sunset by Itay Kaplan, en Flickrv


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cornwall,England*

Lizard point sunset by Itay Kaplan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Trying to put out the Sun. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney,Australia*

Sydney Architecture 2016 - SYDNEY HARBOUR PANORAMA ( #99 in series) - Sydney AU 10Jan2016 by JAYKAY144, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Hamilton Lake,New Zealand*_

Hamilton Lake by Teodora Motateanu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto Montenegro*

Porto Montenegro by peter hessels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carmel, California*

Hold by armyblackhawkpilot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset in Moab*

DSC_8447.jpg by JR Nikon810, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lighthouse Beach in Port Macquarie, NSW,Australia*

Silhouette Sunset by David Hamments, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Livermore, California*

Harvest Sunset by armyblackhawkpilot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holland*

Sunset over a pastoral landscape. by Alex de Haas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Marteen*

"Setting off into the sun" St Marteen by Dominic Nessi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dungeness,England*

Dungeness Sunset by Chris C, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Sunset over Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hastings District, England*

Hastings Pier Sunset by Chris C, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton,England*

Sunset Over The Wheel by Chris C, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Costa Rica*

Costa Rica Sunset by Richard Jack, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*United Kindom*

Sunset watching by Christine Parker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Czech Republic*

Summer in the City by Daniel Lerps, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Richmond, Canada*

Sunset at Fisherman Wharf by &#55356;&#57208; Nickkk&#55356;&#57209;, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Minas Gerais,Brazil*

Minas Gerais sunset by Said Tayar Segundo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney,Australia*

Harbour Sunset by Calvin Jennings, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Michigan*

Christmas Sunset by SueFi Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arrabida River,Oporto*

IMG_3338_Edit by Ricardo Barbosa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Manila Bay*

Sunset over Manila Bay by Sumarie Slabber, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Tokyo*

Sunset over Tokyo by S. Inoué, en Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya ,Algeria*

Algerian seascape by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mumbai, Maharashtra, India*

Sunset from over Suburban Mumbai by Amar Mainkar, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece * 








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam yesterday:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Also in Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Caltabellotta, Sicily - Italy*









Alba d'autunno by Accursio Castrogiovanni, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece*

Όταν η φύση σε προκαλεί by Theodoros Valilas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Truro Cornwall UK*

Sunset over Truro Cornwall UK. by Veronica George, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over the City of Naples*

Sunset over the City of Naples by David Hardy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Cochin city, India*

Sunset over Cochin city, India by Anthony LL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Abu Dhabi*

Sunset over Abu Dhabi Louvre artwork.jpg by j lankester, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Archanes, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Gouraya , Algeria*

Wating for the night by albatros11 (Samir Bzk), sur Flickr


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Few shots from my recent vacations:

21.11.19 Campeche, Mexico










23.11.19 the same place










29.11.19 Flores, Guatemala


----------



## nikkiscy (Jan 4, 2020)

Boyshow said:


> *Sunrise at East Coast Park in Singapore *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is amazing. great shot!


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mila,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158083139199274&set=pb.623774273.-2207520000..&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameri/photos/a.520774471305954/2788181567898555/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Illizi,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/37110456239/photos/a.10150713423336240/10157740157191240/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lasithi plateau, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Sunset over La Defense, August 2019*

Sunset over La Défense by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:



Gerard said:


> bron


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Paraná River, Rosario, Argentina*


Río Paraná - Rosario, Argentina by Hernán Paredes, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perito Moreno Glacier, Santa Cruz, Argentina*


Perito Moreno Glacier Sunset by Nicola Paltani, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine ,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/A.Louadfel.Photography/photos/a.459424974195696/1455478451257005/?type=3&theater


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mila,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1033518397005769&set=g.204498566770256&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tamanraset,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1491129807703756&set=g.204498566770256&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Golden Sunset by Hichem ATTALLAH, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Reorganizing old photos...

02.12.2017 Cienfuegos, Cuba.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Xerokambos village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur Alger by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Madagh ,Oran,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur Madagh by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Bordj Bou Arreridj,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur les Bibans by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/guess.photography/photos/a.676677329414912/885720248510618/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mila ,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157898682974274&set=pb.623774273.-2207520000..&type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tlemcen,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=159635598658786&set=g.204498566770256&type=1&theater&ifg=1


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

Rijeka , Croatia


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

Offshore Senegal , november 2018


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/guess.photography/photos/a.676677329414912/885720248510618/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine,Algeria*










https://www.facebook.com/A.Louadfel.Photography/photos/a.459424974195696/1455478451257005/?type=3&theater


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Sunset of Ramadan by Ali Mhd, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Konakli, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gümbet, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Desierto del Diablo, Salta, Argentina*


Desierto del Diablo by Sebastian del Val, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ushuaia, Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*


Leaving Ushuaia by wbirt1, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

Kvarner Bay, Croatia 16.02.2020.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vai, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Samaria gorge, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*


----------



## grobo (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kraljevica, Croatia 23.02.2020.*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Point Roberts, south of Vancouver
Point Roberts - Digital Blending by JMR Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

shanghai
[url=https://flic.kr/p/ozps6u]under the bridge by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

shanghai
霞飞 / the colorful skyline by Black station, auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

One more portion of old photos.

*04.12.2017 Varadero, Cuba*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mykonos, Greece*


Lavender Sunset (in Explore ) by Jana Apergis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Nordland, Norway*


Lofoten Sunset by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, 2012*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senj, Croatia*


Sunset Senj Croatia by LP Nikke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Daffodil Sunset*


Daffodil Sunset by Carol Worrell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Sunset rays & silhouette village by LP Nikke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edmonds, Washington*


Edmonds Ferry Docking at Sunset by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mindil Beach, Darwin, Australia*


The iconic shot of Mindil Beach by Louise Denton, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sfinari, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









Link









Link


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Moving on with 2017 photos.

*Manila, Philippines. 12.03.2017 *




























13.03.2017


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*


Philly Sunset by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Stephens, New South Wales, Australia*


Cloudy Sunset Show by Linlin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Windansea Beach, California*


Shack, sunset and lineup by borders92109, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chapada Diamantina, Bahia state, Brazil
Chapada Diamantina by Débora Klempous, no Flickr


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

djole13 said:


> *Camden, New Jersey*
> 
> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49657600457_543272ed2f_b.jpg


Camden is a small city without skyscrapers. It's a view from across the Delaware River from the side of the city of Camden but with *Philadelphia* in the foreground.


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Boryspil District, Kyiv Region, Ukraine*









https://web.500px.com/photo/266294561/Sunset-over-Sunflower-field-by-Alexander-Rodionov/


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Columbus, Ohio*


Sunset in Columbus, Ohio. March 13, 2020 by Lyuda Dehlendorf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*


Another Sunset by David Hutson, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*27.03.2017 Manila, Philippines*


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*























































https://www.instagram.com/kyiv_love/
https://www.instagram.com/kiev_insta_city/
https://www.picuki.com/profile/foto_by_sorockolat


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo,Algeria*

DSC_1160 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj,Algiers,Algeria*

Coucher de soleil sur Sidi Fredj by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran,Algeria*

Oran by Ali Mhd, sur Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cascade Mobile Villa, Washington, United States*

Lake Meridian Sunset by Robert Cross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orlinovskiy munitsipal'niy okrug, Sebastopol City, Ukraine*

Crimean Sunset by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istra, **Moscow Oblast*

Evening Istra by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Sunset over Uddevalla bridge, western part of Sweden

Birds flying above the bridge by Jurgita Zukauskiene, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Sunrise as seen from Nevado De Toluca in Mexico. Popocatepetl is having a morning eruption in the distance. Photo taken by me.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Hailaga (Mar 14, 2020)

*Svolvær, Lofoten Archipelago, Nordland County, Norway*








https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko//


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia* 

Mysterious Sunset by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Golden Ring, Moscow, Russia*

Krasnopresnenskaya Embankment by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Village of Mukwonago, Wisconsin, United States*

Phantom Lake Sunset - Explored by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Historic Third Ward, Milwaukee, Wisconsin*

Swing Bridge by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vietnam*

Sunset by Bao T. Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Realmonte, Sicily, Italy
beach by Marco, no Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gran Canaria*

Gran Canaria Sunset by funtor, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2011*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patagonia*

PATAGONIA - Sunset by Jacques Rollet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

Arizona Sunset by thepcspud, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bali, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cape Porpoise, Maine*

Sunset by Bob Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hudson river, New York*

Sunset at Long Dock by Jeff K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nigtevecht, Provincie Utrecht, Holland*

Nocturne with a windmill and two storks by Ilya Melnikov, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*First Landing State Park, Virginia, **USA*

White Tail Trail Sunset Pano by oolitka, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skagit Valley,* *Washington*

The Promise of Spring by Erwin Buske, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ajo, Arizona, USA*

3319 Desert Sunset by paule48, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bremen, Germany*

Molenturm - Bremen by Hyloo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Craigieburn, Victoria, Australia*

The Lake at Sunset 2 x 10 x 100 Phone images20200414_175542 by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bournemouth beach, England*

Beautiful light on Bournemouth beach by Rosemarie Finch, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dehra Dun, India*

Sunset view by Abhishek Deepak, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mahon, Maó, Balearic Islands*
Menorca by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roda de Berà, Spain*

Sunset, Roda de Barà beach by Daniel Entrena, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*









shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Sunset: A week on the island of Tromsö / Tromsø (Norway) (EOR06459-klein.jpg) by Jens Steyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromsø, Norway*

Sunset: A week on the island of Tromsö / Tromsø (Norway) (EOR06476-klein.jpg) by Jens Steyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaiserstuhl, Germany*

Last light before sunset... by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aveiro, Portugal*

Ribeira do Martinho. Aveiro. by Fernando Guerra Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaiserstuhl, Germany*

Winter vinyard sunset walk... by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weissenhäuser Strand, Germany*

Weißenhäuser Strand by Michael Ke., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aigle, Switzerland*

Sunset in Switzerland by rogi.cimis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eifel, Germany*

Eifel-Sunset by Sebastian Petermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

24.4.2020 by jG Save the Globe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poolbeg, Dublin, Republic of Ireland*

Sunset Glow over Poolbeg, Dublin by Ashley Lowry, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*24.03.2017 Saud Beach, Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte, Philippines.












































*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaohsiung City, Taiwan*

2020台灣高雄南寮漁港日落雲彩 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Wild Sunset by Dave Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edmonds, Washington*

Edmonds Ferry Docked Sunset by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Diskit, Kashmir, India *

Sunset in ladakh by Mayrad Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami, Florida*

Sail away from Miami during Sunset as the pilot boat leaves by Carl Luxford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brasil *

Rio de Janeiro sunset by Alexander Shchukin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gullfoss, Iceland*

Gullfoss sunset by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Vietnam*

Sunset in Saigon by Bobby Tran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

confinamientos by super 8 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Styria, Austria*

Steinböcke - Hochlantsch - Steiermark - Österreich [Explored #18] by Felina Photography - www.mountainphotography.eu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vail, Arizona*

Mid-Spring Arizona Sunset (Explored) by Northern_Nights, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timmervik, Sweden*

Timmervik in april by Hans Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tyldesley, England*

Countryside - Tyldesley -1 by Mike Heath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mother's Day sunset!*

001 by Michele Maillet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gelderland, Netherlands*

Dutch national mill day by Erik Graumans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guernsey, Bailiwick of Guernsey*

20200509-Sunset-PortSoif-Guernsey-179 by Stuart Hamon, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Recife, Brazil*


BRIDGE DUSK by Arthur Perruci, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete,Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Japan*

sunset 0115 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norma Triangle, California*

The Edition, LA by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Władysławowo, Pomeranian, Poland*

Oxygene part 3.99 by Andrzej Kocot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brela, Split-Dalmatia County, Croatia*

See you soon Adriatic Sea Photo taken in Brela, Makarskareviera, Dalmatia, Croatia by Tommy van der Genugten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valparai, India*

Valparai Sunset by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Mogadishu, Somalia*


Beautiful Sunset in Mogadishu Somalia by SANIFOTOS, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Pokhara, Nepal*


Sunset in Pokhara by Kang Chaofan, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Palau*


Sunset at the Palau Pacific Resort by David Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

_*Berkeley, California*_

Dream City by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, Netherlands*

Zonsondergang in Westduinpark by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Lake, *_*Eastern Sierra*_*, California*

North Lake Sunset by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sweden*

Mad Max: Fury Road by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset - Jan 15 2020 by Kyle French, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset* 

Playing games by Mary Theodoropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset*

Sunset colours by Mary Theodoropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Sunset in Warsaw by David Pulido, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Passira, Brazil*


Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Vancouver, Canada*


A West Coast sunset panorama by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Pakistan*


Wind Mills by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Melbourne, Australia*


City vista from Ormond by Marian Pollock, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Cape Verde*


Sun Sunset by App Sunrise Sunset, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Baroon, Australia*

Lake Baroon Sunset by Andrew Goodall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calgary, Canada*

Sunset and rain in Calgary by itspoots, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dartmoor, England*

Sunset at Great Staple Tor | Dartmoor |18/05/20 by Shaun Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Pelotas, Brazil*


Bebendo o poente by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Grand Tetons National Park, U.S.A*


Teton View - Textured HDR by Byron Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Hunedoara, Romania*


Corvin Castle - Hunedoara, Romania - Travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Ahvaz, Iran*


Sunset &amp; Cable bridge! by Sona Eskandar Nezhad, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Manum Island, Papua New Guinea*


Manum Island Volcano - P8113384 by Jan (Arny) Messersmith, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Nairobi, Kenya*


Nairobi rooftops, Kenya by Maria_Globetrotter, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corvallis, Oregon*

Sunset Silhouettes by Tom Fenske, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*

Kirkjufell by Ruslan Stepanov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roanoke, Virginia*

Star City Sunset - Roanoke Mill Mountain by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sal, Cape Verde*

Sunset on Sal (Explore #53) by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, Italy*

Dolomiti by Stefano Bacchio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sal, Cape Verde*

Sunset on Sal by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Santa Cruz, Brazil*


Santa Cruz -Santa Rita - Giovanni - by Fecomércio RN, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sonoran Desert, Arizona*

Sonoran Sunset by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

Dreamy Sunset by Rainer Albrecht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, Queensland, Australia*

Great Sunset at Brighton Park tonight by Brian Dean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spain*

La Albufera Natural Park by Pepelahuerta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kamperland, Netherlands*

Sonnenuntergang zu Corona Zeiten by Frank Winkler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cyprus*

Sunset flight by Iosif Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clevedon Pier, Somerset, England*

don&#x27;t let the shadows of yesterday spoil your sun set live for today by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaiserstuhl, Germany*

What a sunset... by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*

The last sunset by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*

Port Aventura by Geert EYSKENS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

Willow Sunset by Matt Halvorson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalonia, Spain*

Sunset over Siurana by StarCitizen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ireland*

Sunset - DSC_0174 [Flickr Explore 31st May 2020] by John Hickey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles, California*

Hollywood Sunset by Jenn Bastian, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece








my shot*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Archanes, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*

Sunset by peter halma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Indiantown*

Sunset behind the Indiantown Bridge by Adam Breidenbaugh, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Norway*

More Reine sunsets... by Felip Prats, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kijkduin, Netherlands*

Sunset in West Dune Park by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trégunc, Brittany, France*

Trévignon sunset by Pascal Le Beux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shaoxing, China*

Sunset Scenery in Lakeland... by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Sunset over Arno river by Neil Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fontainebleau, France*

La Bombarde vantage view by hassan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*

The Sunset Ride (2020) by Thomas Wasserberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kelowna, Canada*

By the docks by Glen ELdstrom, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heimgarten, Bavaria, Germany*

Heimgarten sunset by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Austrheim, Norway*

Beautiful Norwegian Sunset by Jørgen Falck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Penrith, New South Wales, Australia*

Penrith sunset by Tim Withers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antelope Island, Syracuse, United States *

Sunset on the Causeway by Dave Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*

Lockdown Walk Sunset - 8 June 2020 by Mike Heath, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Point Junction, Utah*

Sunset on the Lake by Scott N, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liepāja, Latvia*

Beach rescue service post. Sunset. (Jun 01, 2020) by Maris Gulbis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bandon, Oregon*

Lighthouse in Bandon by Jake Sansing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, Queensland, Australia*

Brighton Park Sunset by Brian Dean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Java, Indonesia*

Dark Sunset by Arif Tesgi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## psushant577 (Jun 14, 2020)

Here is my







photo. I clicked while I was on my trip to North-East India.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Normanville, South Australia*

The star beneath by Dylan Toh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Malo, France*

Timing, St Malo by Rod Maurice, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Titusville, Florida*

Titusville Sunset by Ian Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington (state)*

Dramatic clouds during sunset by Sarith Chim, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*

Sunset and waves by Ioannis Koutroubakis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Michigan, United States*

St Joseph by scott wedell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Terneuzen, Netherlands*

Sunset sky (Explored) by Fjordblick.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisconsin, United States*

Late Spring Sunset by Bill Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spiekeroog, Germany*

Stürmischer Sonnenuntergang by Steffen Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

Evening at the jetty by Melanie Martinu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svelvik, Norway*

The boats have gone to bed by Morten Pettersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croatia*

Sunset over the Adria and the fishermen goes out to catch our dinner for tomorrow by Tommy van der Genugten, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ripatransone, Italy*

Ripatransone by Marco Compagnucci, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wadi Rum, Aqaba, Jordan *

Sunset at Wadi Rum - Jordan. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newington, London, England*

Solstice sunset by Barrie T, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vartry Reservoir, County Wicklow, Ireland*

Vartry Sunset by Kevin Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*View from Phaistos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset Arch *

Sunset Arch by Willa Wei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auvergne, France*

Sunset au Servières by Fabien Chestier, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tomsk Oblast, Russia*

Magical sunset by Alexey Vymyatnin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Cathie, New South Wales, Australia*

Lake Cathie Sunset wallpaper by Bruce Bentley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Creetown, United Kingdom*

Sunset. by Mark Mckie, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Paiva, Portugal*

Ancestral sunset by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gran Canaria*

Gran Canaria Sunset by funtor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liepāja, Latvia*

Sunset time, tranquility.. (Jun 27, 2020) by Maris Gulbis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Taipei City, Taiwan*

XT2A9464 by 愚夫.chan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manorville, New York*

Sunset Over Manorville by Dominick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ely, Cambridgeshire, England *

Ely Cathedral at Sunset by DSLR Astro Guru, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albrechtsburg, German*

Albrechtsburg/Meißen by Thomas Jahnke, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elbe Sandstone Mountains*

Sunset in the Elbe Sandstone Mountains by Marc Hall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Sunset In Iceland by Baldur Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Venere, Italy*

PORTOVENERE by Luca Candido, on Flickr


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*TURIN - Italy*

"burning sky"










Tramonto su Torino Oggi by Davide Photography, su Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blakeney, Norfolk, England*

Sunset over Blakeney Harbour by David Powley, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Varvara, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Sydney, Australia*
Fly ✈ me to the Moon 🌕 by RobbieSydney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*erapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tafilalet, Morocco*

sunset ride (awarded 2019 Flickr&#x27;s best shot contest) by Massimo Mengoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*

Incoming by Michael Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by trolas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houten, Netherlands*

The colorful houses of Houten , Holland . by Anton Calpagiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrapata state park, USA*

Big Sur Sundown by Rod Heywood, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

another great morning by Stefan A. Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Matí d&#x27;estiu a la platja (explored 5-8-20) by Artfolc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacoma - USA*

Tacoma Washington by Wesley B. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdengo - Italy*

Angels by Angela by ! . Angela Lobefaro . !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Jutland - Denmark*

Sunset in Sondervig by Peter u Hilde, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kern County - US*

The warmth of the sun by Susan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Primeras luces. by pere arco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dee Why- Australia*

Dee Why Surfers by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*

Sun explosion by Johann Ennemoser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schmerikon, Switzerland*

Schmerikon, Switzerland by Nico V, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Biograd na Moru, Croatia*​
Sunset Biograd Croatia by LP Nikke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

San Vincente Manabi, Ecuador

Solo by Oscar Padilla Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Snow walley by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*

The Climax... by Liubomir Paut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Raphael, France*

Lever du jour sur la Grande Bleue - Saint-Raphael - Massif de l&#x27;Esterel. by BIRETA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yverdon les Bains - France*

Coucher de soleil sur le Jura by Jean-Daniel David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Lonely burn by Qiang Huang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan *

合歡山｜Sunset by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Queensland - Australia*

Coral Sea by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mandalay, Myanmar*​
Sunset view in Mandalay, Myanmar. by Mikko Ko Doe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastaneset - Norway*

Bays of the North Sea - Bergen (Norway) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stenness, UK*

Neolithic twilight by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Northern Italy*

Seceda Sunrise by Henry Liu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Dark Clouds by ALIEN RIPLEY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Sunset at the Top by ALIEN RIPLEY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Red Country by ALIEN RIPLEY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

A Corner From Heaven by ALIEN RIPLEY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto do Sol, Brazil*

Por do sol em Minas by Rodrigo Marques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socotra - Yemen*

Camp Dragon Blood by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica, US*

&quot;Selfie&quot; by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*

Tre Cime... by Krzysztof Browko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liencres, Spain*

Urro del Manzano (Costa Quebrada) by Dirk Wiemer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Brzostowo by Małgorzata Pawelczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*

sunset 8265 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pordoi Pass , Italy*

Morning in the mountains by Hans Kruse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krun- Germany*

Before dawn [Explored 2020/08/11] by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Coulonge, Canada*

From the Vaults-28 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Coldwin, UK*

Skyfall by plasiolyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Monument Valley - US

Sunrise In Monument Valley by Tom H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*

B737-800 - KJFK - Sunset - May 2015 by Peach Air, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunset from above*

Stunning sunset from above by gc232, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arousa - Spain*

Ria de Arousa by Noel Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia, US*

Susquehanna by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Sunset in the Field by Béla Sárosi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Valencia - Spain*

Garbi sunset by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia *

Sunset on Slovak mountains by Jakub Zahuranec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok *

Wat Arun Sunset by PokemonaDeChroma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arica, Chile*

Península El Alacrán. Arica-Chile by Oscar Menares Ossandón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Richmond, US*

From Richmond with Love (Explore #14) by mikeSF_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Over Channel Sea*

Flying over the Channel sea / North sea : Sunset by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine, Norway*

Lofoten Sunset by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gage, NE - US*

Sunset by Dave Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*

Croatia by Borja Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*

Sunset with a view by Stoica Emilian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maine-et-Loire, France*​
Sunset 2 by Silvère KPADE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Allgäu, Germany*

allgäu by Effjott68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mozmbique*

Salitre 4 by jose luis &quot;bit ramone&quot; hitos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Dawn at Puddenhill by dmoon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campofontana, Italy*

quanto mi piace questo posto by ALBERTO ADAMI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle, US*

Sailboat, Seattle by Patrick O&#x27;Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Lucas, Mexico*

Sunrise.... Sunflare by Kim Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maui, US*

Haleakala Sunrise by Stephen Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiji Island*

Tropical Sunrise with Island and Palm Trees by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pigeon Point, US*

Pigeon Point On Fire by William McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Summer, New Zealand*

Sumner Pano - Desktop by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noumea, New Caledonia*

New Caledonia - Noumea Sunset by Marco Homrighausen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lautoka, Fiji Island*

fijian twilight by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vai, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Fields of gold by Michael F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso, Norway*

Season for midnightsun by Bente Nordhagen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ria de Vigo, Spain*

Sunset Ria by The North West Of Nowhere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mota, Spain*

Castillo de Mota by Manuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*

Peppermint Swirl by David Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*

台北101😊😊😊 by 旅人日記 Traveler Diary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

The Sun Rising by Edyta Rice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Costa de Rota, Spain*

Padre con hijos en la playa // Father with children on the beach by Antonio Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini, Greece*

The lighthouse! by [email protected]_Nek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marovoay, Madagascar*

Rougeoiement du ciel ... by Fabrice Lameroux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Salt Lake, US*

Sunset Tracks by Scott N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*

si chiama bettolle by comfortably numb, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livaniana village, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*New Brighton Christchurch, New Zealand*




















by Brad Hip, su Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Norway
The Aftermath by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Reward of a perfect Day - Explore # 13 by *capture the essential*, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

ogasawara islands
Blue Hour-Ogasawara-Japan by Noussa Noussa, no Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isle of Pines, New Caledonia*

Pacific sunset 7 - Isle of Pines IMG_3971-001 by iezalel williams, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castilla (Madrid), Spain*

4 Towers IX. Warm sunset. by darklogan1, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Ioannis, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Great ball of fire sets over Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Georgios, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora, Thessaly, Greece*

The monastery at sunset by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, Veneto, Italy*

Dolomiti - Sunset by Stefano Cenci, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kommos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Lower Peirce Reservoir Sunset [In Explore 10 Nov 2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kijkduin, Netherlands*

Sunset in West Dune Park by Rob Kints (Robk1964), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, near Chania Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Livadia village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alicante , Spain.
FOTOGENICO ALICANTE by foto depo, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*

Saigon river sunset skyline 2020 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Preveli, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kounopidiana, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stalis, near Malia, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ravdoucha village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## marcoi (Sep 5, 2019)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*










(C)


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*South coast of Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, 2011*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavoussi, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Perivola near Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ferma village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Unterbacher see, Düsseldorf


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Düsseldorf


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Myrthos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

* Rhein, Neuss, Germany*


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Flight to the island of Rhodes, sunset*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1383157629833375745


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Myrthos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sitia, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavoussi, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavoussi, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skanes, Tunisia*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, South Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coveñas, Sucre,Colombia*

Atardecer en Coveñas - Colombia by Juan Carlos N, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Marta, Magdalena, Colombia*

Spiaggia di Rodadero al tramonto by Luna y Valencia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia*

Ganado al atardecer by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arauca, Colombia*

La inmensidad de la llanura by Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Medellin, Antioquia, Colombia*

Medellín. Sunset by _Iván Erre Jota_, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

City sunset by Miyem Supriyati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bangladesh*

City Sunset .... by Mithila Azad, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalyves, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bergen, *_*Norway*

Bergen! by KayYen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serbia and Montenegro*

Novi Sad by Aleksandar Milutinović, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quebec City , Canada*

Montmorency River Flows into the St. Lawrence by G Yancy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore*

City Sunset by Jerry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*North East England *

City Sunset by Dru Dodd, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Myrthos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ferma village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, venetian fortress, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Archena, Murcia / Spain.
Archena by Sergio González, en Flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Alghero on Sardinia, Italy:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Manga / Murcia, Spain.
Reflejos imperfectos. by Amparo Hervella, en Flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo de Gata, Spain
sunset at La Isleta by Ken Farge LRPS, en Flickr*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cabo de Gata, Spain
Amanece que no es poco by Juan Mercader, en Flickr*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stavros village, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ferma village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agadir, Morocco*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Souda, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Grece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalathas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Stalos, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Pavlos, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Bogotá Sunsets by Leonardo Villa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C - Colombia*

99.AtardecerBogotá-1 by Darío Fuentes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C - Colombia*

Bogotá, Colombia by Andrs Rojas., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Támesis, Antioquia, Colombia*

Támesis by Wilmer Quiceno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar, Colombia*

Cartagena De Indias by Jairo Páez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam *

Euromast 11, Rotterdam, 20210908 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm *

Sunset over Stockholm by Christian Rast, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset over Porto *

Sunset over Porto by Ted Moravec, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Georgetown, Kentucky, United States *

Sunrise over the Golf Course by JuanJ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neva river, St. Petersburg *

Spring sunset over the Neva river, St. Petersburg. by Vasily Berillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Sevilla, Spain*_

Plaza de España (Seville, Spain) by G. Lamar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arches Canyon , USA

Arches Canyon by G. Lamar, en Flickr*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stockholm *

Welcome to Stockholm by Christian Rast, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*California, USA*

Ballons Aloft Above the Grapes by G. Lamar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlin, Germany*

the roofs of berlin 🍁 by fr̅a̅n̅k, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Lisbon, Portugal


Ponte 25 de Abril &amp; Tejo River at Sunset, Lisbon, Portugal by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461746043813564418


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:










source:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461749224480067589


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Makry Gialos, south Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutouloufari, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam: 












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471917048351666188


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Myrthos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ROtterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka, Japan by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spili, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Koutsounari, southwest Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain*
















Фотографія Захід сонця на Тенерифе / Ігор Солодовніков


Фотографія Захід сонця на Тенерифе з альбому Пейзаж автора Ігор Солодовніков. Опис: На острові-Розкривайте для перегляду. Фото завантажено 17 грудня 2021.




photographers.ua


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*

Cold Sunset
















Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 - Photographer - YouPic


Ivan Stetsenko 🇺🇦 from Kyiv, Ukraine - expert in Cityscape - is sharing some inspiration on YouPic. Have a look and be amazed!




youpic.com


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Maleme, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Analipsi, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488210571229122561


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam as well: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487839957548941315


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gramvoussa, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Galatas, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Fotia, southeast Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Pelagia, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greec*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Terschelling, the Netherlands:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498360177283772420


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam: 












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499445055458840579


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oakland Hills, Oakland, California*

Divine Sunset by Alvin Tenpo, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Gregori.P said:


> Rotterdam sunset
> 
> Rotterdam sunset by Ingrid Philips, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ferma village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

La Palma:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*









shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Steph-74 (9 mo ago)

France, Auvergne (mountain chain)


----------



## Steph-74 (9 mo ago)

France, Bretagne (pink granite coastline)


----------



## Steph-74 (9 mo ago)

France, Bretagne (Morlaix bay)


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Damnoni, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Roumeli, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavoussi, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*









shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kritsa village, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kissamos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spili, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*LIMA, Perú*

Peru by proImageHub.com, en Flickr
​


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mount Fitz Roy, Santa Cruz Province, Argentina*


Serenade by Kboy Jatenipat :: Travel Photographer, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Iguazú Falls, Misiones Province, Argentina*

Sunset at Iguazu Falls by David Frey, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires by Karina, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Valdés Peninsula, Chubut Province, Argentina*

Southern Right Whale. Ballena Franca. by Ossian Lindholm, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Justo, Santa Fe Province, Argentina*


Eternity of the life by Claudio.Ar, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Serranía de Hornocal, Jujuy Province, Argentina*

Golden Sunset at Cerro del Hornocal, Argentina by Luc Stadnik, en Flickr


----------



## arhiarhi (7 mo ago)

Beautiful


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Knossos, minoan palace, central Crete, 2014*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Siracusa, Sicily - Italy*


sunset in Ortigia historical center










by www.siracusaoggi.it


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kalamaki, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elafonissi, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Galini, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greecce*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Balos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Aeolian Islands, Sicily - Italy*
















by Andrea Rapisarda, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agios Nikolaos, east Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Uluru, Australia*
Uluru Sunset by Pietro Mario Bulciolu, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanias, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1558171211397533698


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Panormo, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2017*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, 2010*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavoussi, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Herakliou, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*










shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Near Lasithi plateau, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chora Sfakion, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Vai, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








\my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, 2021*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2021*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece *








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Triopetra, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phaistos, 2011*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Milatos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Petres, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phaistos, minoan palace ruins, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:











Source: Weerwoord | Rotterdam in vuur en vlam vanavond


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greec*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Hersonissos, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almyrida, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA), Sicily*









Silhouette of a woman by Normann Photography, su Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Loutro, south-west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greee*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gazi, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Anissaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Dramia, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam*

Sunset skyline of rotterdam by Rob Baken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*North Holland *

Amazing sunset in Anna Paulowna, North Holland, the Netherlands by Rob Baken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Peterburg*

Troitsky bridge. Saint-Petersburg by Irina Boldina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto*

Sunset over Toronto by A Great Capture, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Newcastle/Gatehead Quayside *

City Sunset by Dru Dodd, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

Coucher de soleil sur la Statue de la liberté, New-York, USA - 4059 by Richard Vaillancourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brisbane*

Pink Rain with the Sunset by Mark Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*

Sunset over my town, São Caetano do Sul, SP, Brazil. by Elias Rovielo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naples*

Sunset over the City of Naples by David Hardy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vladivostok, Russia *

Sunset over Vladivostok, Russia by Andrey Sulitskiy, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Phalassarna, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

*Philippines, Siquijor, Tubod Beach
26.11.22









27.11.22















*

All shots are mine.


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Gouves village, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavoussi, west Crete Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Mochlos, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ierapetra, south-east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sissi, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*










my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Plakias, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, France*

Paris sunset by Tom Ferrier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garden By The Bay East. *

City sunset by Randy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*India*

DSC_3544 by Y. Oğuz, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Ammoudara Lassithiou, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Marina, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Elounda, east Crete, Greece*









my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Palaiochora, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agii Apostoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kato Gouves, east Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lygaria, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Platanes, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Frangokastello, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Skafidaras, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Heraklion, central Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Matala, south Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Kavros, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, 2010*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Georgioupoli, west Crete, Greece*








shot of my Friend


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Rethymno, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------

